# the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx, 6140tx and dv6-6165tx thread



## rachitboom2 (May 16, 2011)

*Pics uploaded on second page...*
Just brought HP DV6-6017tx a few hours back, initial impressions - 

1. Haven't installed any games 'YET', so cant comment on the heating issues, but still for those still anxious, till now the heat up has been acceptable considering an i7 machine...

2. It looks really sexy, compact and slim compared to XPS15 as i had both of them in front of me while deciding...

3. Best part was that i did not have to wait 13-15 days for delivery like in the case of XPS15, was ready in stalk so got it instantly !

4. The display is good if not the best but still the best sub 1080p i have seen.

5. The sound quality is good but not in the league of XPS15, but still if XPS has the best sound, DV6 is only in the second spot !

6. Got it for 53K while the same config for XPS was going 60k+, so defiantly a great deal.

Thats it for now i guess, bak to my new love 

*Here is a list of all the proud owners of HP Pavilion DV6-6017TX:
1. Rachit Mahule(rachitboom2)
2. Prashant Gupta(marvelousprashant)
3. evil_maverick
4. Junaid *

*Here is a list of all the proud owners of HP Pavilion DV6-6121TX:
1. aniket.cain:* Initially I was very frustrated with the crippled GPU, but after the BIOS fix, I am simply amazed by the performance. I am now extremely satisfied with it and would recommend it to anyone looking for a gaming laptop. Kudos to HP.
*2. Sachin (sachin99)*

*Here is a list of all the proud owners of HP Pavilion DV6-6140TX:
1. arsenalfan001*



Ishu Gupta said:


> |
> *6017TX*
> |
> *6140TX*
> ...



PS :- DEFIANTLY WORTH THE MONEY AND RECOMMENDED !!!

PS2 :- Guys please go through this whole thread before mailing me with your queries, I am happy that I am helping, but its just that I have answered all those questions here already so its a bit frustrating answering them again and again...


Each and every question that people keep asking repeatedly has been answered time and again in the previous pages. You guys should use the search function or browse back to find the answers. I am once again (and for the final time) answering the common queries.

*Q1. Is the OpenGL issue fixed?*
Ans: Yes. It has been fixed by a BIOS update released by HP on 2nd of August.

*Q2. How is the battery backup?*
Ans: It is quite decent, and you can easily get 4-5 hours on light usage on onboard GPU.

*Q3. What about the overheating issues?*
Ans: This laptop doesn't heat up that much as some people would like to believe owing to HP's previous records. While playing most graphics intensive games for a couple of hours, the maximum I manage to get is around 76 degrees.

*Q4. How is the screen quality?*
Ans: Poor. But compared to the standard 720p screen of Dell XPS, it is better. If you don't want to take my word for it, Google it. The viewing angles are bad though. The dithering issue is most noticeable when viewing the color blue (the color used by Windows when you select text etc.).

*Q5. How is the speaker quality compared to XPS 15?*
Ans: Poor. But definitely better than other laptops like Vaios, Acers and Lenovos.

*Q6. What about the problems with the switchable graphics?*
Ans: The problems have been fixed. You can choose between Dynamic Switching and Fixed Mode Switching from the BIOS. And it works perfectly well now. As of now, all the games work perfectly at the maximum settings. Yes, even Metro 2033.

*Q7. How easy is overclocking?*
Ans: Pretty easy. Set Fixed Mode Switching from the BIOS, and then you can use MSI Afterburner to overclock. I am running it at a stable 850/950 (the default is 725/800) and it is running fine without overheating.

*Q8. What about the bloatware?*
Ans: There are many bloatware installed by default. But they can be uninstalled pretty easily. Though some of them are quite handy and worth keeping.

*Q9. How easy is it to upgrade the RAM or HDD?*
Ans: The back cover is screwless and adding a new RAM module is a piece of cake. Changing the HDD would be a little more trickier as you would need to remove the padding etc from the older HDD and fix it to the newer one.

*Q10. What are the WEI scores?*
Ans: 7.4, 7.4, 6.9, 6.9, 5.9. After adding 4GB RAM and overclocking the GPU, 7.4, 7.6, 7.0, 7.0, 5.9.

*Q11. How is the build quality?*
Ans: Not like a Thinkpad, of course. Not even like the Dell XPS. There are minor creaks here and there. But it is not an all-plastic body. The palm-rest is metallic and doesn't attract any finger prints.

*Q12. How is the keyboard?*
Ans: Plasticky. The up/down arrow keys are a bit small and take time getting used to. The keys are well spaced and make typing easier without much errors. The num-pad is a boon to people who work with lots of numbers.

*Q13. How is the touchpad?*
Ans: It is decently responsive and supports multi-touch. The buttons have good tactile feedback. However, there is no middle button on the touchpad.

*Q14. How is the fingerprint reader?*
And: Pretty nice. HP SimplePass stores your password, and you can enter them in any browser irrespective of the fact that the password is stored in the browser or not. The fingerprint reader is very nice and always identifies in a jiffy. No problems whatsoever with it.

*Q15. How is the DVD-Writer?*
Ans: It is just like other tray loading drives. It comes with Light-Scribe which is next to useless. However, the eject button is pretty small and you need to press it with the tip of your fingers or fingernails.

*Q16. How is the web-cam?*
Ans: Just like any other standard web-cam. It is not meant for shooting your marriage videos. As far as video-chatting is considered, its quality is decent enough.

I think I have covered almost all the general questions. All the above answers are my honest observations and I am not here to promote HP. I just find this machine quite decent for the price it is asking coupled with the performance it is providing. If you are still unsatisfied with my answers, then you need to spend some time with this notebook to really appreciate it. However if want better ASS, better speakers, and are ready to pay a slight premium for that, Dell XPS 15 is the better option. But if you want a gaming powerhouse at this price point, this is the one.


----------



## ankurgel (May 17, 2011)

53k for 6016TX? 
6017TX with 6770M Radeon HD is available at 53k itself.
-
btw, congrats for your buy.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 17, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> 53k for 6016TX?
> 6017TX with 6770M Radeon HD is available at 53k itself.
> -
> btw, congrats for your buy.



Ohh crap, no dude I have bought 6017TX only, it was just a typo!!! 
 Corrected...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

Whats the config ?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 17, 2011)

Check this link for exact config - HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ460PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

Still in short, its has core i7 proc, 4 gb single channel ddr3 1333 ram, 500gb 5200rpm hdd, 15.6" display and ati HD6770 raedon gpu...

And again I am mentioning its a HP DV6-6017TX NOT 6016TX... That was a typo earlier...

Continuing my initial impression, the i7 is really the best when it comes to multitasking (DUHH), at one time I was surfing web, extracting my backup, installing new drivers and copying my backup from my old computer and still my the damn proc was goin strong!!!

Lovin it!!!


----------



## mansoor79 (May 17, 2011)

hey rachit, thanks for sharing the review! helped me.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 17, 2011)

mansoor79 said:


> hey rachit, thanks for sharing the review! helped me.



Glad I could help... 

Btw mods can you pls help me by correcting the name of the thread to 6017TX in place of 6016TX ?!


----------



## aniket.cain (May 17, 2011)

Hey, where did you buy this? I'm thinking of getting one too the next month.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 17, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Hey, where did you buy this? I'm thinking of getting one too the next month.



It was avaliable at HP World as well as almost all the retailers I asked once I told them that I have to buy it today only, every one had a different price like 54K 56k 57k but once I told them that I was already gettin it for 53K everyone came down to the same price of 53K, rest of the decision was left on who would give me a better deal for my old system...

Ohh n I completely forgot to mention, I got a HP backpack also with it which is really good, but it has waterproof material inside also, which I fear might leace scratches on the body of the laptop, but still too early to tell. Again, awesome quality, specially since I got it for free with the laptop


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

Seems like you got a good deal . Nice man . 

If possible do post pictures and a detail review in the review section . Enjoy mate


----------



## aniket.cain (May 17, 2011)

Nice purchase. I saw the specs online a few days ago, and the confuration for this price was unbelievable. I just wish they had given a Full-HD display.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 17, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Seems like you got a good deal . Nice man .
> 
> If possible do post pictures and a detail review in the review section . Enjoy mate



Pics will be uploaded by the end of the day, and review in a few days i guess...

And i would like to add the ONLY plus point of DV6's speakers over XPS15's, both the speakers in XPS and DV6 are well placed, but the sub woofers in DV6 are in front where Insperion 15R has speakers, and XPS15 has a subwoofer under the laptop, DV6 gives the same sound output wether it is used on a bed or a flat top table or a book etc, whereas XPS15's beats gets smushed if used on a bed or a book etc...


----------



## ankurgel (May 17, 2011)

Perfect! It is loads better than XPS 15. Getting a backpack for free is +1. Flipkart has it for 52729 something.. but without any goodies. 
Congrats.


----------



## rowsap1 (May 17, 2011)

Hey nice buy Rachit! Congrats.. Waiting for a review on the gaming edge..


----------



## saesha (May 17, 2011)

Kindly check if this is having the problem of overheating. I also want to buy this model. but no user review is found in the popular review sites.


Kindly send me your reviews about this laptop





rachitboom2 said:


> Just brought HP DV6-6017tx a few hours back, initial impressions -
> 
> 1. Haven't installed any games 'YET', so cant comment on the heating issues, but still for those still anxious, till now the heat up has been acceptable considering an i7 machine...
> 
> ...


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 17, 2011)

Well guys... here is an amazing news for everyone intrested in buyin this awesome laptop... Crysis Warhead plays at 25+ fps at native resolution i.e. better than 720p and at MAXIMUM graphics settings i.e. enthusiast graphics settings!!!

And as far as heatin issues... well it does heat up quite a bit but I wouldn't call it over heatin, and it only happens while playin games... Rest of the time its stays cool... Will do proper tests about the exact tempratures soon...

Going to try Crysis 2, Resident evil 5, grid, etc soon...


----------



## quezar (May 17, 2011)

saesha said:


> Kindly check if this is having the problem of overheating. I also want to buy this model. but no user review is found in the popular review sites.
> 
> 
> Kindly send me your reviews about this laptop


i]also wanted to bu  the same product but after reading the complaint at following link i changed my mind
Faulty HP Laptop - Defective Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset ! - Chipsets-Bios - Motherboards-Memory

also i have personal bad experience of hps after sales service. once sold they are just not bothered.
apart from chipset the product appears to have meanyother problems too 
those who want similar specs i have some suggestion
best choice ASUS K53SJ / A53SJ PRICE rs 37000 only ( w/o OS). only cons are that it does not have usb 3.0 ports and has nvedia gt force 520M (540 would have been better..but it has the best of the reviews and asus is known for its reliability and good hardware quality. the laptop is also very good looking.u can also read the review at

Asus K53SJ-SX084V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews  

second choice shuld be ACER ASPIRE 5750G.yet another powerful laptop .but it is not available readily . u will have to tie up with the acer dealer. price shuld be approx 390000


but its screen display is not of best quality. also the box is of plastic.those interested can read its review at
*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-5750G-Notebook.46094.0.htm
appears to be powerful laptop

by the way i have bought ASUS A53SJ yesterday and till now i  am happy 





i]also wanted to bu  the same product but after reading the complaint at following link i changed my mind
Faulty HP Laptop - Defective Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset ! - Chipsets-Bios - Motherboards-Memory

also i have personal bad experience of hps after sales service. once sold they are just not bothered.
apart from chipset the product appears to have meanyother problems too 
those who want similar specs i have some suggestion
best choice ASUS K53SJ / A53SJ PRICE rs 37000 only ( w/o OS). only cons are that it does not have usb 3.0 ports and has nvedia gt force 520M (540 would have been better..but it has the best of the reviews and asus is known for its reliability and good hardware quality. the laptop is also very good looking.u can also read the review at

Asus K53SJ-SX084V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews  

second choice shuld be ACER ASPIRE 5750G.yet another powerful laptop .but it is not available readily . u will have to tie up with the acer dealer. price shuld be approx 390000


but its screen display is not of best quality. also the box is of plastic.those interested can read its review at
*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-5750G-Notebook.46094.0.htm
appears to be powerful laptop

by the way i have bought ASUS A53SJ yesterday and till now i  am happy 



i]also wanted to bu  the same product but after reading the complaint at following link i changed my mind
Faulty HP Laptop - Defective Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset ! - Chipsets-Bios - Motherboards-Memory

also i have personal bad experience of hps after sales service. once sold they are just not bothered.
apart from chipset the product appears to have meany other problems too . I FEEL IF U BUY HP DV6-6016TX,IT WILL BE SOMETHING LIKE BUYING AN UNRELIABLE PRODUCT AT AVERY HIGH PRICE.
those who want similar specs i have some suggestion
best choice ASUS K53SJ / A53SJ PRICE rs 37000 only ( w/o OS). only cons are that it does not have usb 3.0 ports and has nvedia gt force 520M (540 would have been better..but it has the best of the reviews and asus is known for its reliability and good hardware quality. the laptop is also very good looking.u can also read the review at

Asus K53SJ-SX084V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews  

second choice shuld be ACER ASPIRE 5750G.yet another powerful laptop .but it is not available readily . u will have to tie up with the acer dealer. price shuld be approx 390000


but its screen display is not of best quality. also the box is of plastic.those interested can read its review at
*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-5750G-Notebook.46094.0.htm
appears to be powerful laptop

by the way i have bought ASUS A53SJ yesterday and till now i  am happy 

i]also wanted to bu  the same product but after reading the complaint at following link i changed my mind
Faulty HP Laptop - Defective Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset ! - Chipsets-Bios - Motherboards-Memory

also i have personal bad experience of hps after sales service. once sold they are just not bothered.
apart from chipset the product appears to have meanyother problems too 
those who want similar specs i have some suggestion
best choice ASUS K53SJ / A53SJ PRICE rs 37000 only ( w/o OS). only cons are that it does not have usb 3.0 ports and has nvedia gt force 520M (540 would have been better..but it has the best of the reviews and asus is known for its reliability and good hardware quality. the laptop is also very good looking.u can also read the review at

Asus K53SJ-SX084V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews  

second choice shuld be ACER ASPIRE 5750G.yet another powerful laptop .but it is not available readily . u will have to tie up with the acer dealer. price shuld be approx 390000


but its screen display is not of best quality. also the box is of plastic.those interested can read its review at
*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-5750G-Notebook.46094.0.htm
appears to be powerful laptop

by the way i have bought ASUS A53SJ yesterday and till now i  am happy 

this product has got cougar point issue. there
any more issues .pls check the link 
Faulty HP Laptop - Defective Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset ! - Chipsets-Bios - Motherboards-Memory

thre are meany other issues as well. i was alsotempted to buythis product. butafter seeing above link and also with my bitter experience with hps after sales service in the past i cahnged my mind. once sold hp just doesnt bother.

those who r intrested in similar confif, i have some suggestion.

first and the best ASUS K53SJ/A53SJ. 
PROS-  best looking, robust hardware, good reviews, stable, and too economical. (rs 37000 w/o OS).GOOD PRODUCT AT LOW PRICE,.
FOR MORE VISIT LINK BELOW
Asus K53SJ-SX084V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews

CONS- NO USB 3.0 PORT, GRAPHIC CARD IS NVDIAGT 520M, 1GB ( COULD HAVE BEEN 540M), NOT THE BEST WEBCAM,BUT GOOD

SECONDY U MAY TRY FOE ACER ASPIRE 5750G. THIS MAY NOT B READILY AVAILABLE,BUT GOOD SPECS, AND GOOD REVIEWS, AT MODERATE PRICE (39000 APPROX)
. TRY TO TIE UP WITH ACER DEALER.
THE LAPTOP IS GOOO SHARP LOOKS SUPER SPECS BUT HAS PLASTIC CASE AND ALSO THE DISPLAY IS NOT OF BEST IN THE CLASS. FOR MORE READ REVIEW AT LINK
Review Acer Aspire 5750G Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

BY THE WAY I BOUGHT ASUS K53SJ YESTERDAY AND I M HAPPY TILL NOW

ASUS HAS GOT VERY GOOD INTERNATIONAL REPUTATION AND THE PRODUCTS ARE RUGGED AND LONG LASTING AND RELIABLE. IN INDIA THEY NOW GOT SERVICE CENTRE AT ALL MAJOR CITIES.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 18, 2011)

@ quezar :- Dude firstly u seriously need to learn how to post in forums !!!

And secondly that faulty chipset issue is looong gone, and u just have to keep one thing in ur mind while buying, look at the serial no of the laptop outside the box, the serial no has to be in a XXXnumXXXX format, u only have to take a look at the 4th 5th and 6th nos, if the number is greater than 108 then the laptop is absolutly fine, in my case it was XXX117XXXX, so since 117 it is greater than 108 my chipset is just fine...

But seriously dude... LEARN how to post...


----------



## koolbapps (May 21, 2011)

Dear , i playing to buy laptop for gaming.

i wanna buy either Dell Xps 15 or HP 6017 Tx
please suggest.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 21, 2011)

koolbapps said:


> Dear , i playing to buy laptop for gaming.
> 
> i wanna buy either Dell Xps 15 or HP 6017 Tx
> please suggest.



Here is a list of some of the games that i've tried on this awesome machine:-

Crysis Warhead
Crysis 2
Resident Evil 5
NFS Hot Pursuit
GRID
COD Black Ops

*Every single one of these games run flawlessly on this laptop at MAX graphics settings and at MAX resolution and with FULL AA and AF !!!
*
The ATI 6770 is a beast of a gfx card for a laptop and XPS15's 540M does'nt stand a chance in front of it !!!

So for gaming I'd suggest 6017TX any day...


----------



## Empirial (May 21, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Here is a list of some of the games that i've tried on this awesome machine:-
> 
> Crysis Warhead
> Crysis 2
> ...



Thats Great!!!


----------



## makkags (May 21, 2011)

Hi...wat about d heating issues?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 22, 2011)

makkags said:


> Hi...wat about d heating issues?



Well obviously it does get heated up quite a bit while playin games but thats the only time this happens, and today i used a friends DV6 3*** i7 laptop and it ran hotter while general usage compared to when i am playin games on my laptop. While general usage (surfin, movies, etc) the fan is almost noiseless and there is hardly any heat buildup anywhere on the laptop.

And i've been using it in an non ac room till now and not to forget its gettin really hot these days (43-45C max temp here in bhopal) so anyone who is going to use it most of the time in a ac room simply has nothin to worry about AT ALL !!!

Btw the battery lasts 4-5 hours on general usage and 2.5-3.5 on moderate to heavy usage... BUT the cant really comment on the gaming part, just to test it, i started crysis on 36% batt and in 20 mins laptop went to sleep i.e. 6% battery. So i suppose you can get an hour of HEAVY gamin on full battery...


----------



## makkags (May 22, 2011)

Thanks...is it gud for continuous gaming of 2-3 hours?...does it shutdown on heating?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 22, 2011)

makkags said:


> Thanks...is it gud for continuous gaming of 2-3 hours?...does it shutdown on heating?



Cant comment on that as most i've played continously is 30-40 mins but i think it should be ok for an hour or two... and absolutely no worries if the room is cool enough...


----------



## crazyfreak316 (May 22, 2011)

What's the Windows Experience Index for this laptop?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 22, 2011)

crazyfreak316 said:


> What's the Windows Experience Index for this laptop?



Its 7.4, 7.4, 6.9, 6.9, 5.9...

*i56.tinypic.com/kdsdw0.jpg


----------



## makkags (May 22, 2011)

It means d heat is acceptable during gaming?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 22, 2011)

Its almost the same as any other i7 Laptop, I've tried 4 including mine and I found all of them almost the same while gaming... but since I have a Belkin cooling pad mine was a bit better...


----------



## koolbapps (May 23, 2011)

Dude thanks a lot . 

I am going for 6017 Tx .


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 23, 2011)

koolbapps said:


> Dude thanks a lot .
> 
> I am going for 6017 Tx .



Good, go for it but do keep one thing in mind while buying, your laptopz serial no will be in a XXXNUMMXXX format, mine was XXX117XXXX, the first 3 digits of the number I.e. 117 in my case should be greater than 108 and if it is less than 108 then it belongs to the Intel's Series 6 rev_04 faulty chipset...


----------



## reddead (May 24, 2011)

what's the total cost after taxes?

anyone have any idea on when the 1080p version will launch in india?

BTW are you going to do a full review with some pics?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 24, 2011)

reddead said:


> what's the total cost after taxes?
> 
> anyone have any idea on when the 1080p version will launch in india?
> 
> BTW are you going to do a full review with some pics?



The final cost was 53000 here in bhopal, on some shopping sites its 52500 both including taxes...

And no idea abt 1080p.

And u guys will have to wait for a full review cuzz i have my exams from 7th nxt month and practicals from next week and PUTz this week... so really busy rite nw... Can post a few pics and ans any ques if anyone asks though...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

So you are from Bhopal ? Nice 

Who studies for PUT's ?


----------



## reddead (May 24, 2011)

i am in some serious dilemma,i was really looking forward to buy this laptop but 
some of my acquaintances have had a real bad experience....
on the other hand my dell xps config is going above 65k.....

i dont know what to do.....

@op:can you post some pics...
and how many colour options are available??


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 24, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> So you are from Bhopal ? Nice
> 
> Who studies for PUT's ?



Actually its nt just putz, its putz+minor project+internals all together...


----------



## crazyfreak316 (May 24, 2011)

Hey buddy.. 

Can you answer a few questions for me, even I'm looking for a good laptop:

1. How heavy is this laptop? 
2. What is the battery backup you get on normal usage, web browsing, movies etc.? 3. 3. How's the build quality?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Actually its nt just putz, its putz+minor project+internals all together...



All are easy 

Which college ?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 24, 2011)

reddead said:


> i am in some serious dilemma,i was really looking forward to buy this laptop but
> some of my acquaintances have had a real bad experience....
> on the other hand my dell xps config is going above 65k.....
> 
> ...



A bad experience with what/who ??
with this laptop or with HP ???

I'll post a few pics in some time and there is just 1 color option but its looks really sexy 



crazyfreak316 said:


> Hey buddy..
> 
> Can you answer a few questions for me, even I'm looking for a good laptop:
> 
> ...



1. Its a little heavier than other sub 45k laptops but defiantly lighter than XPS15

2. I already posted about the battery life on the previous page look into it and i played 2 movies continuously i.e. just above 3 hours, 40 mins on full brightness and full vol speakers and rest 50% brightness and with apple ipod headphones...

3. Build quality is really good, best i've seen, in the league of XPS15 i'd say...



xtremevicky709 said:


> All are easy
> 
> Which college ?



Ahh no m just frustrated cuzz they eat up a lot of my time !!!
N m in SIRT...
U completed ur grad frm bhopal only ??


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

Dude , I am a passout of SIRT . 

I was in 2006-2010 batch . EC department . 

Enjoy the farzi internals


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 24, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Dude , I am a passout of SIRT .
> 
> I was in 2006-2010 batch . EC department .
> 
> Enjoy the farzi internals



Small world dude... btw uploadin loads of pics in a few mins...

Here are loads of pics of my laptop and my Belkin laptop cooling pad... Enjoy... 

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/7836/20110518151149.th.jpg

*img830.imageshack.us/img830/7592/20110518151211.th.jpg

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/4839/20110518151240.th.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/4499/20110518151302.th.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/5341/20110518151308.th.jpg

*img828.imageshack.us/img828/1781/20110518151317.th.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/3037/20110518151338.th.jpg

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/1750/20110518151349.th.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8523/20110518151400.th.jpg

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/9119/20110518151408.th.jpg

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/797/20110518151413.th.jpg

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/3360/20110518151438.th.jpg

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/5369/20110518151450.th.jpg

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/7072/20110518151530.th.jpg

*img846.imageshack.us/img846/9650/20110518151547.th.jpg

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/6880/20110518151613.th.jpg

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/5281/20110518151645.th.jpg

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/6541/20110518151719.th.jpg

*img808.imageshack.us/img808/8058/20110518151725.th.jpg

*img848.imageshack.us/img848/8608/20110518151731.th.jpg

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/8340/20110518151750.th.jpg

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/9475/20110518151832.th.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/937/20110518151933.th.jpg

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/1276/20110518151956.th.jpg

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/7383/20110518152008.th.jpg

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/3233/20110518152050.th.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/3479/20110518152058.th.jpg

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/5763/20110518152108.th.jpg

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/6940/20110518152118.th.jpg

*img846.imageshack.us/img846/8273/20110518152122.th.jpg

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/6374/20110518152143.th.jpg

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/6221/20110518152153.th.jpg

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/5117/20110523004327.th.jpg

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/682/20110523004502.th.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1589/20110523181812.th.jpg

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/4323/20110523182128.th.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/6046/20110523182231.th.jpg

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/3021/20110523182240.th.jpg

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/8141/20110523182328.th.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/2185/20110523182337.th.jpg


----------



## reddead (May 24, 2011)

i am actually worried about heating issues,is a cooling pad enough to cool down this beast???

BTW thanx for posting pics.....


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 25, 2011)

reddead said:


> i am actually worried about heating issues,is a cooling pad enough to cool down this beast???
> 
> BTW thanx for posting pics.....



Bro the heat build up is only while on the ati gpu while gaming other while on the intel gpu the laptop runs really cool... specially while browsing or playing a movie the there is hardly any heat build up...

This is the most powerful laptop I have used since I have never used an alienware and its gpu being ati HD6770 a desktop I.e. class 1 graphics card with Intel Core i7 proc really makes the laptop stand out so the heat build up while gaming is ok for me... and yes the cooling pad really does help a lot!!!


----------



## reddead (May 25, 2011)

i am actually buying this laptop to replace my desktop,so i will be surfing,watching movies and GAMING a lot......
thats why i am concerned about the heating issues......


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 25, 2011)

reddead said:


> i am actually buying this laptop to replace my desktop,so i will be surfing,watching movies and GAMING a lot......
> thats why i am concerned about the heating issues......



Same here bro, I also bought this laptop to replace my desktop... My old config was amd X2 6400+, 1+2gb ddr2 400fsb n ATI HD4870 gfx card... anyway the reasn m tellin u this is that my desktop used to get heated up a LOT, the fan was ALWAYS noisy n ran at 6000+ rpm and the cpu was always at 50+ temp so compared to that this laptop performs really well as it plays games at better fps with higher gfx settings and stays REALLY cool while normal usage and certaily less hot while gaming compared to my desktop...


----------



## reddead (May 25, 2011)

did you try hardcore gaming for hours??

sorry for asking so many questions,but i just want to make sure everything is alright..as some friends of mine had some issues with lcd screen and over heating problems in their hp laptops....


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 25, 2011)

reddead said:


> did you try hardcore gaming for hours??
> 
> sorry for asking so many questions,but i just want to make sure everything is alright..as some friends of mine had some issues with lcd screen and over heating problems in their hp laptops....



Haven't turned on my hardcore gamer side on this laptop yet... I play all my games on my console... Currently playin L.A. NOIR on my xbox... So really can't help u with this...


----------



## noob (May 25, 2011)

if u r saying XPS is not good as HP and top of that playing games on HP laptop , why not buy Gaming PC instead ?

laptops are not for gaming...right ? 

IMO, XPS is better considering the heating issues. and this is not with just your model, in general , HP laptops heats a lot compared to DELL ones.

just to prove above point
*h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/HP-Dv6t-Overheats-a-lot/td-p/366339


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 25, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> if u r saying XPS is not good as HP and top of that playing games on HP laptop , why not buy Gaming PC instead ?
> 
> laptops are not for gaming...right ?
> 
> ...



Hey i never said that hp is better than XPS, its just that for 53K this is the best deal one could get and since most of the people here know that in this price range the only good option is XPS15, i based all my comparisons with XPS15 only... And not to forget i laid down pros and cons of both...

Secondly the best XPS15 can offer in terms of gfx card is Nvidia 540M which when compared to ATI HD 6770 is atleast 20-30% less powerful, check this link AMD Radeon HD 6770M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

And its not right to say that laptops are not for gaming, i use my wired xbox360 controller to play games on my pc and now use it on my laptop, works like a charm and is the best solution for when m boored and not at home with laptop... This laptop can provide a decent 1 hour of gaming on battery...

However i will agree with u on ur last point but not completely...
The link u posted was of a first gen intel processor laptop, believe me there is a LOT of difference between a sec gen and a first gen laptop of the same series, and look for reviews of new XPS15 and compare it to old XPS 15, almost everywhere they said that there is a huge difference in the heat buildup department between the first gen and send gen i core proc XPS15 laptops... Same goes for HP DV6 !!!


----------



## noob (May 25, 2011)

> the best XPS15 can offer in terms of gfx card is Nvidia 540M which when compared to ATI HD 6770 is atleast 20-30% less powerful,



not an issue , cuz no 1 plays games on laptop or say its for causal gaming ( CS HL type games or online lan games)

20-30% less powerful gfx is acceptable in laptops considering the heat generated.


----------



## reddead (May 25, 2011)

^guys i was actually replacing my desktop(mentioned earlier)
so for me its my only gaming companion...........
now i am getting really worried about the overheating issues.....
using a good cooling pad will help me?right?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 25, 2011)

reddead said:


> ^guys i was actually replacing my desktop(mentioned earlier)
> so for me its my only gaming companion...........
> now i am getting really worried about the overheating issues.....
> using a good cooling pad will help me?right?



Bro read my earlier posts... if u are going to use the laptop in a hot room then i would not suggest this laptop (ONLY talkin abt gaming here) as then even a good cooling pad wont help u... BUT if u are going to use it in a cool room then defiantly go for it... Using it in a room with ac + with a nice cooling pad is recommended...... 

And as a general rule, get the laptop serviced every 3-4 months... and its free at least for the first year... they clean the laptop throughly inside out so its life increases and the laptop always stays as cool as a new one...


----------



## reddead (May 26, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Bro read my earlier posts... if u are going to use the laptop in a hot room then i would not suggest this laptop (ONLY talkin abt gaming here) as then even a good cooling pad wont help u... BUT if u are going to use it in a cool room then defiantly go for it... Using it in a room with ac + with a nice cooling pad is recommended......
> 
> And as a general rule, get the laptop serviced every 3-4 months... and its free at least for the first year... they clean the laptop throughly inside out so its life increases and the laptop always stays as cool as a new one...



i have got a room with ac but my broadband wire cant be taken to that room,it would be all messy....
and the current temperatures here are reaching 43 already....


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 26, 2011)

reddead said:


> i have got a room with ac but my broadband wire cant be taken to that room,it would be all messy....
> and the current temperatures here are reaching 43 already....



OT:- Hey bro, just a suggestion from 1 gamer to another... Why don't u get a laptop for 40k (like dell 15R) for general purpose and casual gaming + a console for 14-15k (like xbox360) for hardcore gaming?!
)
I switched to consoles 2 years bak n was the best gaming decision of my life!

On topic, its gettin 43-45 here aswell as I mentiond earlier... I don't have any problems... Rest is upto u...


----------



## maverick786us (May 26, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> OT:- Hey bro, just a suggestion from 1 gamer to another... Why don't u get a laptop for 40k (like dell 15R) for general purpose and casual gaming + a console for 14-15k (like xbox360) for hardcore gaming?!
> )
> I switched to consoles 2 years bak n was the best gaming decision of my life!
> 
> On topic, its gettin 43-45 here aswell as I mentiond earlier... I don't have any problems... Rest is upto u...



Not pleased with the resolution. Now a days even Dv6t selected edition comes up with 1080 resolution


----------



## reddead (May 26, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> OT:- Hey bro, just a suggestion from 1 gamer to another... Why don't u get a laptop for 40k (like dell 15R) for general purpose and casual gaming + a console for 14-15k (like xbox360) for hardcore gaming?!
> )
> I switched to consoles 2 years bak n was the best gaming decision of my life!
> 
> On topic, its gettin 43-45 here aswell as I mentiond earlier... I don't have any problems... Rest is upto u...



nah,i guess i will just get this laptop and anyways i wont even find time to play more than 2 hours at max....
anyways thnx for answering my  quest....


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 26, 2011)

reddead said:


> nah,i guess i will just get this laptop and anyways i wont even find time to play more than 2 hours at max....
> anyways thnx for answering my  quest....



I tried playing crysis 2 at clg today, the room was kinda hot no coolers no ac just fans, the laptop got REALLY hot initially, but that was without the pad in the begining, once it was on a coolin pad the temps came down quite a bit, it was still pretty hot though... Still i played for 40-45 mins without any problem... I would really suggest u to get a good cooling pad/fan and not the cheepo types which are avaliable for 150-250 bucks...

And btw the backpack that came with the laptop has loads of space, my cooling pad is really thick as u can see in the pics i posted... I can easily carry my cooling pad in it without any problems...


----------



## Karan93 (May 26, 2011)

@rachitboom2 congrats on ur purchase...i want to ask should i purchase this laptop for hardcore gaming or should i buy a xbox360 for gaming??? also games cost much more on xbox360 than pc...have you modded ur xbox to run downloaded games for free


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 26, 2011)

Karan93 said:


> @rachitboom2 congrats on ur purchase...i want to ask should i purchase this laptop for hardcore gaming or should i buy a xbox360 for gaming??? also games cost much more on xbox360 than pc...have you modded ur xbox to run downloaded games for free



For "hardcore gaming" i would suggest getting a console (xbox 360) ANY DAY !!!
And PM me if u want to ask abt xbox as this is a laptop thread...


----------



## geekymedico (May 26, 2011)

@rachitboom
I m planning to buy this laptop. I was planning a dell XPS earlier. I am not a hardcore gamer. The only thing I would miss is the JBL speakers. However HD 6770 is hard to ignore compared to GT 525M. I had some confusions initially but now after reading your impressions I have decided that I will be buying it


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 26, 2011)

geekymedico said:


> @rachitboom
> I m planning to buy this laptop. I was planning a dell XPS earlier. I am not a hardcore gamer. The only thing I would miss is the JBL speakers. However HD 6770 is hard to ignore compared to GT 525M. I had some confusions initially but now after reading your impressions I have decided that I will be buying it



Glad i could help...


----------



## geekymedico (May 27, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Check this link for exact config - HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ460PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
> 
> Still in short, its has core i7 proc, 4 gb single channel ddr3 1333 ram, 500gb 5200rpm hdd, 15.6" display and ati HD6770 raedon gpu...



Online HP Store is giving a *free upgrade* to 6gb RAM and extra Hard drive space - 640 gb @ 7200rpm or 750 gb @ 5200 rpm

*Another question* : Is the sound loud enough. I have a acer Aspire and I cant hear the sound in youtube videos online most of the times. Thanks in advance


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 27, 2011)

geekymedico said:


> Online HP Store is giving a *free upgrade* to 6gb RAM and extra Hard drive space - 640 gb @ 7200rpm or 750 gb @ 5200 rpm
> 
> *Another question* : Is the sound loud enough. I have a acer Aspire and I cant hear the sound in youtube videos online most of the times. Thanks in advance



Dude what are you talkin about ???
HP india does not have an online store... And if u have found a good deal then send post the link asap !!!

And yaa the sound is pretty loud, read my posts to know more...


----------



## geekymedico (May 27, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Dude what are you talkin about ???
> HP india does not have an online store... And if u have found a good deal then send post the link asap !!!



My fault. The offer is only applicable to US. Here is the link. HP Pavilion dv6-6091nr Entertainment Notebook PC (dark umber) | HP® Official Store

 It is much cheaper there. For $881 you are getting standard configuration + 6gb RAM, 640GB @ 7200 HDD, 15 month Norton Internet Security 2011 subscription and a Blu Ray player!!!


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2011)

someone from another forum suggested me to get a sony vaio instead 
SONY VAIO VPCCB15FG/G

it has i5 proc,4gigs of ram,6630 gpu,baclit keyboard and a FHD screen

now i am again confused:


----------



## geekymedico (May 28, 2011)

dv6 has a better processor and a better graphics card


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 28, 2011)

reddead said:


> someone from another forum suggested me to get a sony vaio instead
> SONY VAIO VPCCB15FG/G
> 
> it has i5 proc,4gigs of ram,6630 gpu,baclit keyboard and a FHD screen
> ...



One will give u better performance and the other one will give u better features... Its your call cuzz u wont be disappointed with either one...

BUT do keep one thing in mind, FHD screen does look great but it means 1080x1920 which compared to 1366x768 has twice as many pixels... the GPU will be heavily burdened in any gpu intensive task...


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2011)

^only reason i am thinking of buying a sony is hp's overheating and durability...


----------



## geekymedico (May 28, 2011)

reddead said:


> ^only reason i am thinking of buying a sony is hp's overheating and durability...



Rachit had quoted in another thread that HP is running cooler than XPS15. Thats why I m going for it. I'll get it in 2-3 days probably as the model is not available. igyaan review also did not mention any serious heating issues.


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2011)

ok so the fact that i am afraid of hp's overheating issues are bcoz of my sister's friends.....3 of them have hp laptops and all have advised me to get a non-hp laptop...
1 of them had this issue which left him with damaged motherboard and adapter and has to buy another laptop......

and also someone from other forum posted


pratikb said:


> i got an hp dv5 1006ax.
> its bloody radiator,
> it idles at 90c.
> i opened it up and did put arctic silver 5 thermal paste on cpu and cleaned up heat exhaust and all.
> ...


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 28, 2011)

geekymedico said:


> Rachit had quoted in another thread that HP is running cooler than XPS15. Thats why I m going for it. I'll get it in 2-3 days probably as the model is not available. igyaan review also did not mention any serious heating issues.



Here are a few IMP points regarding heating issues:-

1. All sandy bridge cpus run cooler than there first gen cpu laptops (eg XPS 15 old and XPS15 new).

2. The main reason is the dual GPU's as the intel 3000 series gpu is good enough for most tasks and it runs really cool compared to the other dedicated GPU (ATI or nvidia).

3. So 6017 and xps15 runs at more or less same temp when on intel gpu.

4. However when on the dedicated GPU say while gaming, 6017 heats up quite a lot.

5. But a good cooling pad really helps get the temps down to i7 with HD6770 acceptable limits.

6. I have played for an hour continuously and havn't faced any shutdowns due to overheating.

7. If you are a gamer,
a. Go for it IF you are going to play games with a good cooling pad and in a cool room preferably with a ac.

b. Dont go for it if you will be playing it without any cooling pad, playing in a cool room helps but is not completely necessary.

8. There is no heat build up anywhere on the keyboard or touch pad or right side of touch pad, it is only on the left side of touch pad...

9. (Joke) There is an upside to this, laptop can be used for its heat in cold winters


----------



## makkags (May 28, 2011)

I bought this laptop a few days back.Its a monster at this price.....loving it!!!

All games like gta 4,crysis 2,nfs shift 2,fifa 11,cod palyed at ultra settings smoothly!!!

I played nfs shift 2 for about 1.5 hours and temp reches max to 79 C.I am posting the pic of temps!!


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2011)

makkags said:


> I bought this laptop a few days back.Its a monster at this price.....loving it!!!
> 
> All games like gta 4,crysis 2,nfs shift 2,fifa 11,cod palyed at ultra settings smoothly!!!
> 
> I played nfs shift 2 for about 1.5 hours and temp reches max to 79 C.I am posting the pic of temps!!



were you using a cooling pad?
pics?



rachitboom2 said:


> Here are a few IMP points regarding heating issues:-
> 
> 1. All sandy bridge cpus run cooler than there first gen cpu laptops (eg XPS 15 old and XPS15 new).
> 
> ...



what i want is 2 hours of gaming,a movie a day.....

and if the pc is just on(idle) or downloading something,will it get hot after a few hours?how many hours?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 28, 2011)

reddead said:


> what i want is 2 hours of gaming,a movie a day.....
> 
> and if the pc is just on(idle) or downloading something,will it get hot after a few hours?how many hours?



Well I watch movies and some series almost all the time when m on my laptop, even when m surfing I watch episodes on the left and my browser on the right side of the screen, its 3-9 hours daily and games for half an hour to one hour...

And as far as idle state is concerned, it stays REALLY cool all the time, I download a LOT of stuff so almost everynight I plug in the adaptor and remove my battey and leave the laptop on for downloading, I made a new power scheme which has min brightness, turn off hdd to never and do nothin when I close the lid. So I can say from my experience that the laptop can stay idle for atleast 8 hours on a streach and can run continuously for atleast 12 hours...


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

Got this machine today for 53K.Got a free logitech mouse and 4 gb pen drive. I am a new member here as this was the only forum I could find on the net specific to this model.

Wanted to ask if the RAM is user replaceable? It is mentioned on the HP website.

This is the best laptop in this price. I simply love the biometric function


----------



## Junaid (May 29, 2011)

I am too going for this laptop after reading this thread. Initially i was waiting for Lenova Y570 with core i7 & GT555 GPU. But now i think it is more powerful machine then Y570. Also it support USB 3.0.

Few Questions:

1. Which cooling pad you use. What abt Logitech N100 or N120? I will use this laptop mostly on my bed, so i need comfort too.

2. Did you try 3D mark 2011 Score on this laptop?

3. How is screen quality (color & brightness) compare to XPS.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 29, 2011)

Btw m glad to help everyone here... 



marvelousprashant said:


> Got this machine today for 53K.Got a free logitech mouse and 4 gb pen drive. I am a new member here as this was the only forum I could find on the net specific to this model.
> 
> Wanted to ask if the RAM is user replaceable? It is mentioned on the HP website.
> 
> This is the best laptop in this price. I simply love the biometric function



Congrats on the new laptop...
Yes the RAM is user replaceable, in fact the maintenance bay is really easy to open, its screw free...
And sry dude bt didnt the biometric function part 



Junaid said:


> I am too going for this laptop after reading this thread. Initially i was waiting for Lenova Y570 with core i7 & GT555 GPU. But now i think it is more powerful machine then Y570. Also it support USB 3.0.
> 
> Few Questions:
> 
> ...



1. I have a Belkin Cooling Lounge, its REALLY comfy as unlike other cooling pads it has a thick and soft cushion at the bottom.
It has 2 intake bays, one in the back and one at the bottom.
The cushion makes it good for lap usage and 2 intake bays make it good for bed usage... 
Check the pics i posted for better understanding...

2. Yaa did it once... the score was P11xx, dont really remember cuz was in a real hurry, but i did 3dmark 2001 run twice just for fun, the score with everything maxed out was 33800+

3. Its more or less the same... but XPS15 does offer FHD which is the best display for laptops... but will u cost 6k+ extra...


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2011)

when i finalized on hp
my sis told me about 1 of his friend's status which said "4th time motherboard replaced. Dhanya ho HP"......


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

reddead said:


> when i finalized on hp
> my sis told me about 1 of his friend's status which said "4th time motherboard replaced. Dhanya ho HP"......



Heating issues have partly been solved by HP Coolsense technology and I can say it works. Yesterday while playing games with ATI card for 1 hr in non ac room i could feel a lot of temperature difference between left and right side of touchpad . I switched to coolest mode in Coolsense and within 5 minutes the whole laptop was cool... I mean cooler than my body temperature

Still I would suggest you to go for HP with cooling pad instead of Dell XPS if you are planning for GPU intensive tasks


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Heating issues have partly been solved by HP Coolsense technology and I can say it works. Yesterday while playing games with ATI card for 1 hr in non ac room i could feel a lot of temperature difference between left and right side of touchpad . I switched to coolest mode in Coolsense and within 5 minutes the whole laptop was cool... I mean cooler than my body temperature
> 
> Still I would suggest you to go for HP with cooling pad instead of Dell XPS if you are planning for GPU intensive tasks



wow! didn't know about that,tell me more about it,how does it work?
was this technology included in previous notebooks also??


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

reddead said:


> wow! didn't know about that,tell me more about it,how does it work?
> was this technology included in previous notebooks also??



I dont think this was available in older notebooks. The Coolsense software allows you to control the fan speed. It automatically detects  the environment - stationary or mobile and adjusts fan speed to suit your needs.

Attaching its thumbnail also. Hope it helps


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> I dont think this was available in older notebooks. The Coolsense software allows you to control the fan speed. It automatically detects  the environment - stationary or mobile and adjusts fan speed to suit your needs.
> 
> Attaching its thumbnail also. Hope it helps




so we can just put it in coolest mode and it will not exceed the temperature limits??right??


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

reddead said:


> so we can just put it in coolest mode and it will not exceed the temperature limits??right??



Posting HW Monitor temperatures
*Room temperature* 35 degree C No AC, No cooling pad, Coolest mode,
*Activity* : browsing and video conversion > 1hr (still running). I am using integrated graphics


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Posting HW Monitor temperatures
> *Room temperature* 35 degree C No AC, No cooling pad, Coolest mode,
> *Activity* : browsing and video conversion > 1hr (still running). I am using integrated graphics



thnx,that solved my problems.....
so can we just put it in coolest mode always??


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

reddead said:


> thnx,that solved my problems.....
> so can we just put it in coolest mode always??



Yes. You'll hear a little buzzing sound of fan but that can be ignored


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Yes. You'll hear a little buzzing sound of fan but that can be ignored



fan sound won't matter to me.....i just want it to be cool....
i dont want the laptop to get heated and get its parts damaged within a year or 2...........


----------



## Junaid (May 29, 2011)

The cooling pad looks cool. How much it cost you? 

3D Mark score 2011 score of 11xx seems pretty low. Avg. score is 1350. source
AMD Radeon HD 6770M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
Are sure it is 3D mark 2011 score?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 29, 2011)

Junaid said:


> The cooling pad looks cool. How much it cost you?
> 
> 3D Mark score 2011 score of 11xx seems pretty low. Avg. score is 1350. source
> AMD Radeon HD 6770M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
> Are sure it is 3D mark 2011 score?



The coolin pad was for rs 1600 but u can get 50-100 off from ebay...

Secondly dude the test score was not of the standard test, the laptop standard test was of 720p n all, I maxed out most things n then ran the test, so 11xx is good enuff...


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

reddead said:


> fan sound won't matter to me.....i just want it to be cool....
> i dont want the laptop to get heated and get its parts damaged within a year or 2...........



Played CSS for 1 hr without AC. Maximum temperature recorded was 61 degrees just after the game (Radeon was switched on during game) Cant play more as I m sweating  Going to switch on the AC

The bottom of laptop was little uncomfortable to hold it on lap. Would prefer to put the laptop on table while gaming


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2011)

BTW how much should be the temperature of cpu and gpu?
what temp will be considered unsafe??

its a noob question,but i have never owned a notebook b4....


----------



## Ajinkya (May 29, 2011)

Hello !
Thanks Rachit for ur impressions !
I liked the config of this dv6 but was a bit skeptical of HP. But ur experience is a big help in making a decision for buying this ! ( will definitely get a cooling pad )
53 k for such performance is awesome !  (VFM !!)
my dealer is givin stuff with it like a  usb mouse, head phone etc.
think i'll cancel all tht and haggle him to 50k or lower  
any way just a couple of things :
1) Is there any HP software installed ( like dells got tht media bar or something)
2) Does it have a media remote like those old HP's ?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 29, 2011)

Ajinkya said:


> Hello !
> Thanks Rachit for ur impressions !
> I liked the config of this dv6 but was a bit skeptical of HP. But ur experience is a big help in making a decision for buying this ! ( will definitely get a cooling pad )
> 53 k for such performance is awesome !  (VFM !!)
> ...



Yeh it had lods of bloatware installed, had to remove some of em to gain performance... Another downside was the loooong startups cuzz of all the unnecessary services that were startin up...

And it didn't come with any media remote so not sure about this...


----------



## Ajinkya (May 29, 2011)

yeah companies tend to do tht . irritating.
any way thanks ! 
(getting 2 of them me and for a friend ! )
pity its got only 1 color ...( hood skins to the rescue)


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2011)

*Urgent Help*

I think my touch pad buttons are not functioning properly. when I press the extreme left of left button it registers a click but nothing happens when i press the extreme right of right button. Pressing in the middle is fully functional but I am used to press toward the extreme ends. Is it normal or my laptop has some sort of fault?


----------



## Ajinkya (May 29, 2011)

hey one more thing does it have usb sleep and charge ?


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 29, 2011)

Ajinkya said:


> hey one more thing does it have usb sleep and charge ?



It only charges when the laptop on(duh) or is in sleep or whenever the adaptor is connected... won't charge then the laptop is turned off...


----------



## reddead (May 30, 2011)

guys....from where should i get the laptop?
from the hp authorized reseller(as given on hp site) or any other shop??
will there be a price difference??


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2011)

reddead said:


> guys....from where should i get the laptop?
> from the hp authorized reseller(as given on hp site) or any other shop??
> will there be a price difference??



Got it from HP reseller for 53K. Got a mouse + pen drive free.


----------



## reddead (May 30, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Got it from HP reseller for 53K. Got a mouse + pen drive free.



did you ask anywhere else about the price?


----------



## livetech2 (May 30, 2011)

HP Pavilion DV6 6017tx Core i7 Laptop Full Review, Price, Specifications, Benchmark

chk out the review.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 30, 2011)

livetech2 said:


> HP Pavilion DV6 6017tx Core i7 Laptop Full Review, Price, Specifications, Benchmark
> 
> chk out the review.



Good review... Almost no negative points apart from the hp recovery issue... But that is a software issue rather than a hardware fault...


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2011)

reddead said:


> BTW how much should be the temperature of cpu and gpu?
> what temp will be considered unsafe??
> 
> its a noob question,but i have never owned a notebook b4....



Found out that the maximum operational temperature for my processor is 100 degrees. So anything below 85 should be very safe.  Attaching screenshot


Source

Whether I game for 20 mins or 2 hours the CPU temperature is between 65 -70 degrees ( maximum 75) without cooling pad. Looks like HP have solved the overheating problem

The chipset HM65 looks to be quite resistant to heat too. Its catastrophic trip point is 120 degrees... it means it will be operational at 120 degrees too... ( although is is set to trip at 108 degrees to save the processor). Guys we have a damn "hot" laptop


----------



## Ajinkya (May 31, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Found out that the maximum operational temperature for my processor is 100 degrees. So anything below 85 should be very safe.  Attaching screenshot
> 
> 
> Source
> ...



thankfully the newer hp's will last longer and better .. no chips getting smoked hopefully !


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2011)

Ajinkya said:


> thankfully the newer hp's will last longer and better .. no chips getting smoked hopefully !



Performed a test yesterday in which the CPU was at >75% load all the time. It was a HD movie conversion that took 40 mins

Room Conditions
Temperature : 35 degrees
AC off
No cooling pad

Initial 15 mins : kept HP coolsense at the default performance mode
Maximum load reached : 95%
Maximum temperature reached : 83 degrees

After 15 mins Changed the Coolsense to Coolest mode
Temperature dropped by 5 degrees in one minute and kept fluctuating at 70 degrees. 

Random screenshot


----------



## siddhanthgupta (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm going to be heading of to college (Sikkim Manipal University) in a few days and I really need a laptop. I'm mainly interested in gaming, and watching movies and browsing. But mostly gaming. I know it is not recommended to play games on a laptop, but then carrying a desktop there is not exactly practical. The temperature there is cool (Its located near Gangtok) and if i combine it with a Belkin cooling pad, can I play games for 1.5-2 hours at a stretch? 
Alternatively, should i take an xbox? If i do, hypothetically can it be hacked to play games downloaded of the net? I'm just asking.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Hi guys. I'm going to be heading of to college (Sikkim Manipal University) in a few days and I really need a laptop. I'm mainly interested in gaming, and watching movies and browsing. But mostly gaming. I know it is not recommended to play games on a laptop, but then carrying a desktop there is not exactly practical. The temperature there is cool (Its located near Gangtok) and if i combine it with a Belkin cooling pad, can I play games for 1.5-2 hours at a stretch?
> Alternatively, should i take an xbox? If i do, hypothetically can it be hacked to play games downloaded of the net? I'm just asking.



I have played for CoD Black Ops for +2hrs without a cooling pad in AC room and haven't experienced any heating issues. Either cool temperature (25 or below) or a cooling pad should be OK. Gaming experience is great on this laptop

I have no experience about Xbox


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 31, 2011)

Guys, one query to all of you. I have a HP dv6-2164tx (core i7 - 720qm, 4GB ddr3, 500GB 7200rpm sata hd, 1GB GT230). Is it worth selling it for 40K and getting this one( dv6 - 6017tx) ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys, one query to all of you. I have a HP dv6-2164tx (core i7 - 720qm, 4GB ddr3, 500GB 7200rpm sata hd, 1GB GT230). Is it worth selling it for 40K and getting this one( dv6 - 6017tx) ?



Depends on why you want this upgrade. Not much processor difference there but 2X performance in graphics.


----------



## Ajinkya (Jun 1, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> *Urgent Help*
> 
> I think my touch pad buttons are not functioning properly. when I press the extreme left of left button it registers a click but nothing happens when i press the extreme right of right button. Pressing in the middle is fully functional but I am used to press toward the extreme ends. Is it normal or my laptop has some sort of fault?



Did it work earlier ?
If yes then get the buttons cleaned ,
most probably some dust or hair might be interfering.
If no then its not such a big deal, often the extremes dont press buttons.
if still in doubt get it checked from a proff.



marvelousprashant said:


> Performed a test yesterday in which the CPU was at >75% load all the time. It was a HD movie conversion that took 40 mins
> 
> Room Conditions
> Temperature : 35 degrees
> ...



seems to be decent considering the shut off temp.
Intel recommends chassis temp of 60- 67 degrees (2ghz clock) for Durability !
But since its a quad i spse the temp range is ok.



arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys, one query to all of you. I have a HP dv6-2164tx (core i7 - 720qm, 4GB ddr3, 500GB 7200rpm sata hd, 1GB GT230). Is it worth selling it for 40K and getting this one( dv6 - 6017tx) ?


Dont bother. Your config is already pretty good .
You may see a performance jump of only around 15 %. and that is solely because of the newer graphics !
Not worth the extra 12k.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 1, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Depends on why you want this upgrade. Not much processor difference there but 2X performance in graphics.



hmm. i can play fifa11 on medium settings only on my laptop. i have not bothered to try other games on it.
So looking forward to a graphics booster. MSI GX640 is good, but has a outdated processor. and the memory bus is only 128 bit, so can not expect a huge performance gain I guess.



			
				Ajinkya said:
			
		

> Dont bother. Your config is already pretty good .
> You may see a performance jump of only around 15 %. and that is solely because of the newer graphics !
> Not worth the extra 12k.



It seems so, but the temptation to get a new one with sandy bridge i7 and a lot better graphics card is too much to handle.

Will think of it guys. have my mind set on getting this one. But Seems I need to think over it again.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 1, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> hmm. i can play fifa11 on medium settings only on my laptop. i have not bothered to try other games on it.
> So looking forward to a graphics booster. MSI GX640 is good, but has a outdated processor. and the memory bus is only 128 bit, so can not expect a huge performance gain I guess.
> 
> 
> ...



Keep another imp thing in ur mind while deciding that sandy bridge won't just give u a performance boost, it will greatly enhance your laptops life n durability as the dual gpu really helps in keeping the beast calm (cool) when u are nt gaming and while gaming it won't get to alarming temperatures in a few mins and I havent played fifa 11 on it yet but considering the fact that it runs crysis 2 on max settings I am damn sure it will run fifa on max!!!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rachit, you tilted the favor towards the new one, 6017tx. 
Hoping to get a buyer. So that I can get the new one this weekend.
thanks guys


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 2, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Rachit, you tilted the favor towards the new one, 6017tx.
> Hoping to get a buyer. So that I can get the new one this weekend.
> thanks guys



6017tx will be awesome for gaming and you'll sire feel the difference. Don't know if your device has beats audio or not but sound quality is awesome on this machine. You'll be able to play all games on max settings except the witcher 2 and probably few others. All the best

Uploaded a YouTube video Beats Audio Demo on HP Pavilion dv6
[YOUTUBE]WfliUjn98d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys yesterday i got a mail from a guy asking me a few questions about this laptop... Gonna post the ques with my answers... Just to clear the doubts if anyone has any...

His questions:-
1)Did you get the OS Cd with the Laptop?,because its really sucks when u have to pay the for services like Formatting and Re-installing the OS when you yourself know how to do it.

2)There in the thread you also stated something about to check the serial number and format it has to be,as you said something about the 4th,5th,6th number should be more than 100.Can you please tell me what and why is that all about?

Answers:-
1. No i did not get any dvd to install OS, but since 2007 no HP laptop comes with any cds or dvds, instead they come with a 15GB "Recovery" partition, using HP recovery manager you can restore the laptop to its original state any time in just a few clicks, and it has a "create recovery disks" option in which you can make bootable recovery disks in case your OS is completely crashed and you cant even boot up, BUT keep one thing in your mind, you can only create ONE set of recovery disks and they will work on your laptop. And secondly you do get your Win 7 license key so you can download a copy of Win 7 say from torrent, and it will still be legal as you will be using your own key, with which you can install Win 7 Home Premium 32bit as well as 64bit, i have tried 32bit and 64bit, the key works for both.

2. There was a fault a series of Intel chipsets, many companies including HP had to call back there laptops with this chipset and then the chipsets were replaced, so to check if you have the faulty chipset in your HP laptop or not you have to check certain things, the most basic and sure test was the serial no test, when you buy the laptop look for it, the 4th, 5th and 6th no should be greater than 108, if it is then your laptop is just fine...

Hope it helps...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the serial number info guys. Will surely check this part.


----------



## Junaid (Jun 3, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> 6017tx will be awesome for gaming and you'll sire feel the difference. Don't know if your device has beats audio or not but sound quality is awesome on this machine. You'll be able to play all games on max settings except the witcher 2 and probably few others.



Is witcher 2 is playable in this laptop? I have desktop with 9800gtx+ and core 2 due 7200 but i am able to run this game at minimal setting only although all other games are running at maximum setting without any problem.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2011)

Junaid said:


> Is witcher 2 is playable in this laptop? I have desktop with 9800gtx+ and core 2 due 7200 but i am able to run this game at minimal setting only although all other games are running at maximum setting without any problem.



Not played witcher 2 on this one. But 6770M is much better than 9800gtx+. Compared your system with mine on game-debate. 

*9800gtx+ and core 2 due 7200*
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-yAY-8UfmEVk/TefltHUnpZI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/ahliIKqzSGA/gtx%2525209800%25252B.PNG


*dv6-6017tx*
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-FtedlMjGLeM/Teflswr3lWI/AAAAAAAAAFU/FLL1o_Lrw-U/6770m.PNG

You can see the difference. Also remember I'll be playing at 1366x768 while your desktop resolution will be FHD. Also the game will benefit from faster GDDR5. So 6770M should be able to play witcher 2 at mid settings


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Junaid said:


> Is witcher 2 is playable in this laptop? I have desktop with 9800gtx+ and core 2 due 7200 but i am able to run this game at minimal setting only although all other games are running at maximum setting without any problem.



Witcher 2 is playable really smoothly on med settings and playable with a few hick ups on higher settings...


----------



## nns (Jun 3, 2011)

Apologies for the long post... 

*Questions*
How good is the touchpad of this laptop?
Is there a 9-cell battery available for this laptop?
*Does the Windows 7 Key work with the retail version DVD?*

*The Big Question: HP or not to HP?*
I love the specs of this laptop, it is precisely what I was looking for but these issues haunt me whenever I linger close to an HP laptop. Should I not worry about these and go ahead trusting HP to give good quality?

Some of the historical problems with HP laptops (faced by at least 2 owners in the previous 3 years):
- Heating 
- Display problems  including failed connectors and dead pixels (in a year or two)
- Very annoying touchpads and broken buttons
- Batteries die quite quickly (within a year most didn't last longer than 10 mins) - heavy usage is to blame but problem significantly less with Dells.
- Bad,very bad customer service, takes them a week to inspect the laptop if you have any issue. 

So, I am quite reluctant to buy HP. I use an HP Compaq and it has similar issues especially bothered by the display thing.

*A different path?*

I was looking for 7200rpm HDD, dual band wireless n (300Mbps), Backlit keyboard, 1080p display and Nvidia Graphics for CUDA (and also durability, to last 3-5 years) in addition to the specs. Is there any other laptop with the above (other than XPS 15)? Looking for ASUS, Sony or others (lenovo, Acer, Samsung if they are reliable).

*Dust, Heat and Service*

And as far as I know to keep out the dust, (preferably, open up the covers and the area covering the fan) use a blower at the fan vent. The service guys will probably take a week to do the same. Over the years I have learnt to repair my own laptop using the service manual and it is quite easy if you follow it right. Only with my Compaq I had to do it with the laptop still being in warranty (Courtesy: HP Service)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2011)

nns said:


> Apologies for the long post...
> 
> *Questions*
> How good is the touchpad of this laptop?
> ...



Touchpad : Nice and responsive. Buttons are good. Supports multi-touch.

Heating : No serious heating issues. Temperatures same as Dell XPS. But still recommend to use cooling pad

Display : dead pixels in a year or two... hmm I have spent only a week with this machine. No problem till now

Battery : Performing good till now

Why dont you go for Asus or Toshiba. Both have recently launched gaming laptops with Nvidia GTX cards and 3D screens... or may be alienware


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 3, 2011)

nns said:


> Apologies for the long post...
> 
> *Questions*
> How good is the touchpad of this laptop?
> ...



I will try to answer you ques...
1. The touchpad of this laptop is great, its really large and comfortable to work with even when laptop is used held close to u.

2. No there no customization options here, dell is the best to provide such options though the upgrades are unnecessarily pricey, i mean Rs3800 extra for a 4GB DDR3 RAM where as i can get it for Rs2500 !!!

3. Yah the provided key works with with both 32bit and 64bit ver of win 7 home premium (retail)... See previous posts!

4. No heating issues... Read previous posts...

5. Its been 20 days since i bought it, no display or touch pad or keyboard issues yet, and 3 of my friends have HP laptops, one has DV6, one compaq other i dont know, none of them have had any such issues yet, but they all take damn good care of there laptops so maybe that is the reason...

6. Use the laptop battery properly and it can last for 2 years without any problems... Read my previous posts on how i use it...

7. Cant comment on the service as it usually depends on the city, service here is pretty decent if not the best. But if you want the best service go for Dell...

8. You wont get the config you mentioned in a laptop unless you customize it and the price will surely be 60K+

9. HP provides free meintainance for upto 1 year which includes proper clean up as well... I have never had any experience regarding this so wont comment...

There... Hope i helped...


----------



## shashankm (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, 
Has it got a backlit KB? Sorry couldn't comprehend out of whole thread..
In future, If i want to extend warranty to say 3 years like they do in Dell, is it viable with HP. Cause as I know, HP is notorious to extend any support except in some commercial cases! 
And that thing with Dell XPS's subwoofer being falling flat when place on table, bed et al is pure production of meandered brains! Today I witnessed them both, placed next to each other, Dell outplays HP in terms of sound quality but only if its a 9 cell battery, it overpowers HP anyway 9 or 6!
Actually, the extra 3 cells keep it elated from the base where its kept thus providing enough echoing for the sub hence freaky boombastic effect is achieved. And also, this helps in ventilation too. 
You can get 3 years extra complete care with Dell and a targus backpack free! 
So far, So good, XPS seems the best option..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

shashankm said:


> Hi,
> Has it got a backlit KB? Sorry couldn't comprehend out of whole thread..
> In future, If i want to extend warranty to say 3 years like they do in Dell, is it viable with HP. Cause as I know, HP is notorious to extend any support except in some commercial cases!
> And that thing with Dell XPS's subwoofer being falling flat when place on table, bed et al is pure production of meandered brains! Today I witnessed them both, placed next to each other, Dell outplays HP in terms of sound quality but only if its a 9 cell battery, it overpowers HP anyway 9 or 6!
> ...



No DV6 does not have back lit keyboard.

You will have to contact HP for extended warranty, a few of my friends claim they have extended warranty, i didnt opt for one so really dont know.

I have been mentioning right from the first post that Dell has the best sound hands down... BUT its just the sub woofer of which i was saying that its good only when you use it on a flat surface or have the 9 cell batt, so that there is proper room, while on a lap or on bed it wont give you the same mind blowing sound that you get on a table top...

Lastly dude in XPS15 you can get everything that HP can offer(except the GPU) AND more, but the price will reach close to 60k for i5 and 60k+ for i7 processor... And keep in mind the laptop bag is not free, they are charging you for it...

Get me the same config as DV6-6017TX in XPS15 for 53K and then say that XPS is the best option...
Its the best option only if you have a 60k budget...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 4, 2011)

Got the 6017tx yesterday!!
52k.....(kolkata)
have not had much time to play with it actually.....
but am planning to switch over to win7 ultimate that i have with me,more over i always feel comfy if the comp  has a clean os install done by me.... 
btw  i downloaded all the drivers off the hp web,will i need something more like anything for the beats audio to function properly maybe???
Thanks


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> Got the 6017tx yesterday!!
> 52k.....(kolkata)
> have not had much time to play with it actually.....
> but am planning to switch over to win7 ultimate that i have with me,more over i always feel comfy if the comp  has a clean os install done by me....
> ...



There is a folder in c drive with all the softwares and drivers that come preloaded for both 32bit and 64bit os, don't forgrt to back it up first as many softwares such as youcam are not downloadable on the HP site...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 4, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> There is a folder in c drive with all the softwares and drivers that come preloaded for both 32bit and 64bit os, don't forgrt to back it up first as many softwares such as youcam are not downloadable on the HP site...



Got it!!
Thanks a ton!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> Got the 6017tx yesterday!!
> 52k.....(kolkata)
> have not had much time to play with it actually.....
> but am planning to switch over to win7 ultimate that i have with me,more over i always feel comfy if the comp  has a clean os install done by me....
> ...



If you have genuine Win7 Ultimate why dont you just try Windows Anytime Upgrade and uninstall the bloatware?


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, guys, the new Dell Inspiron 14r and 15r was just launched on the dell india website. I really don't need a quad core CPU, an i5 is enough for me. But the graphics in the Dell, the Nvidia 525m is not as powerful as the 6770m in the HP. The Dell is costing me about 43.5k whereas the HP will cost me 51.5K. Is the extra 8000 worth it?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Ok, guys, the new Dell Inspiron 14r and 15r was just launched on the dell india website. I really don't need a quad core CPU, an i5 is enough for me. But the graphics in the Dell, the Nvidia 525m is not as powerful as the 6770m in the HP. The Dell is costing me about 43.5k whereas the HP will cost me 51.5K. Is the extra 8000 worth it?



with 525m you can play games at low to mid settings. 6770M is a great mobile gpu and can play games at high settings. Definitely worth it if you want a portable gaming machine


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Ok, guys, the new Dell Inspiron 14r and 15r was just launched on the dell india website. I really don't need a quad core CPU, an i5 is enough for me. But the graphics in the Dell, the Nvidia 525m is not as powerful as the 6770m in the HP. The Dell is costing me about 43.5k whereas the HP will cost me 51.5K. Is the extra 8000 worth it?



6017TX VS New 15r
1. Intel core i7 > i5 (Just stating points here)
2. ATI 6770m >>> Nvidia 525m
3. Beats audio >> srs premium sound
4. Free great quality backpack >>> No free backpack

For me all these are worth more than 8000, i would have bought this beast even if it was priced at 55k, haha at HP 

And just fyi, if any retailer offers you a "free" backpack even though it is not officially provided by the manufacturer, there is a 90% chance that its a fake "original"  backpack.
HP, Sony, Lenovo - Yes
Dell - No


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

@ Rachitboom2 did you try updating ATI drivers or using 11.5b hotfix? It improves 3dmark06 score a lot. But decreases the WEI at the same time


----------



## nns (Jun 4, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Touchpad : Nice and responsive. Buttons are good. Supports multi-touch.
> 
> Heating : No serious heating issues. Temperatures same as Dell XPS. But still recommend to use cooling pad
> 
> ...



Feeling a little assured about the laptop now.. 

I was considering HP coz it was a better value for money then a better gamer.. I usually just play NFS titles and even that occasionally.. So GT540 is good enough... But the XPS costs 58k for the same config sans the awesome graphics.. 

Any suggestion in ASUS with GT540 like performance?
I can't get anything out of ASUS, Lenovo, Acer, Samsung and MSI websites.. All models are either dated or there isn't sufficient information..
Any place I can get a listing online?



rachitboom2 said:


> I will try to answer you ques...
> 1. The touchpad of this laptop is great, its really large and comfortable to work with even when laptop is used held close to u.
> 
> 2. No there no customization options here, dell is the best to provide such options though the upgrades are unnecessarily pricey, i mean Rs3800 extra for a 4GB DDR3 RAM where as i can get it for Rs2500 !!!
> ...



Yep Dells are freaking costly!! But I only get the upgrades which are not really feasible later on, i.e., no RAM upgrades. Some of their HDD upgrades are so costly that you can get the default option and another one you want and still save some money.. 

I did read your previous posts!!  Just wanted to make sure there was no mistake!!


Care could be a problem.. I don't remember them taking much care of the machines.. I clearly remember this dude smashing his new Macbook close with headphone on the keyboard... I guess Dells can take abuse better..

As far as my Compaq goes, the screen gets greenish at times but nothing a smack can't solve!!

All the features I want the XPS touches 66K, 60K without 1080p and Dells has possibly increased the XPS 15 price now!!

Do let us know your experience with HP Service when you give it for servicing.

BTW I think I'll just go to a store and decide if the Dell is woth the extra 10k or HP will do...
Any idea how good the accidental cover by Dell is?
Also 9-cell is it available for this laptop?

There goes another biggie!!

EDIT: A pic of the bag plz!!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @ Rachitboom2 did you try updating ATI drivers or using 11.5b hotfix? It improves 3dmark06 score a lot. But decreases the WEI at the same time



I updated the drivers to 11.5 but lost switchable graphics option so i had to uninstall it and then reinstall the drivers provided by HP, its working fine for now, are you having this problem with hotfix 11.5b ?



nns said:


> Any idea how good the accidental cover by Dell is?
> Also 9-cell is it available for this laptop?
> 
> There goes another biggie!!
> ...



Dell has the best accidental cover is all i can... you wont get service better than this anywhere!
And why do people keep asking about the same damn question again and again about battery ???
I have already answered this question many times...
HP does not offer any sort of customization so no 9 cell battery!

And will take and upload pics of the bag tomorrow in day light... 

And the button next to Quote with a + sign is for multi quote...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> I updated the drivers to 11.5 but lost switchable graphics option so i had to uninstall it and then reinstall the drivers provided by HP, its working fine for now, are you having this problem with hotfix 11.5b ?



After Hotfix WEI for aero dropped to 4.7 (same as intel HD) Gaming graphics was still 6.9. Performance increased in COD Black ops though.


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 4, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> 6017TX VS New 15r
> 1. Intel core i7 > i5 (Just stating points here)
> 2. ATI 6770m >>> Nvidia 525m
> 3. Beats audio >> srs premium sound
> ...



Thanks for the reply.
But 

1) I really don't need a quad core. What is the difference in framerates in games with the i7 2630qm and the i5 2410m?

2)This is the only thing I'm interested in. I want to play games at medium specs at native resolutions. Atleast for the next 2-2.5 years.

3) I don't care about laptop audio quality, as most of the time I'll be using headphones.

4) Already have a good laptop backpack at home, so don't need one. Besides, my seller wont give me a laptop for 51.5K with the HP.

Just for the proccessor (which is unnecessary but appreciated) and the graphics card (which is the main thing here) is the extra 8k worth it?? Also, if i do choose Dell, any idea how the service is here in Kolkata? Because the 3 year warranty is only 5K. The HP seller told me they don't have an extended warranty right now. Is the i5 2410m+ nvidia 525m is sufficient to play games in medium for 2 years? Please forgive me if I'm being rude.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> After Hotfix WEI for aero dropped to 4.7 (same as intel HD) Gaming graphics was still 6.9. Performance increased in COD Black ops though.



Installed 11.5b and now everything is fine, wie is still the same as it was, will play a few games tomorrow...

Btw how can you tell if there is a performance diff in COD black ops as it was already runnin smoothly on MAX settings 

btw guys i forgot to tell u this but i dont know what went wrong when i installed 32 bit win 7 but it showed me 2.55GBs of total ram rather than 3-3.5GBs it should show, this is most ram i have seen reserved by win 7 32 bit!
Anybody else have the same prob ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Installed 11.5b and now everything is fine, wie is still the same as it was, will play a few games tomorrow...
> 
> Btw how can you tell if there is a performance diff in COD black ops as it was already runnin smoothly on MAX settings
> 
> ...



I used FRAPS for testing COD. Will install 11.5b hotfix again and tell


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Getting the following fps in crysis 2 at max resolution and extreme settings :-
Min - 22
Max - 60
Avg - 28


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Getting the following fps in crysis 2 at max resolution and extreme settings :-
> Min - 22
> Max - 60
> Avg - 28



Did it improve after the driver update? Recommended or not


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 4, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Did it improve after the driver update? Recommended or not



This was my first benchmark result... But it really feels like its runnin a lot smoother!!!
Will try 3d mark 2011 nw...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

Updated the driver. WEI is same but looks turbo boost has been disabled. This problem occurred yesterday also and i removed the drivers and reinstalled the bios. Any other solution?


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 5, 2011)

At last its done!!Fresh install......  
Witcher 2 here i come!!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 5, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Updated the driver. WEI is same but looks turbo boost has been disabled. This problem occurred yesterday also and i removed the drivers and reinstalled the bios. Any other solution?



Well first of all uninstall all display(ati n intel) drivers then uninstall all intel related drivers. Then restart and install all intel chipset drivers and ati drivers from the provided drivers folder in c drive restart and now install new ati 11.5b drivers... let me know if it works...



evil_maverick said:


> At last its done!!Fresh install......
> Witcher 2 here i come!!



Do let us know how it runs on ur beast...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 5, 2011)

"but looks turbo boost has been disabled"
ok now am in the dark about this...some one please explain....


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 5, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> "but looks turbo boost has been disabled"
> ok now am in the dark about this...some one please explain....



The best way to check turbo boost is to download and run intel turbo boost monitor from Intel.com.
Then open any cpu intensive app, like a browser with 10tabs and see wheather the core speed gos beyond 2 ghz or not, if it goes above 2ghz then its fine if not then do as I said in my previous post...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 5, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> The best way to check turbo boost is to download and run intel turbo boost monitor from Intel.com.
> Then open any cpu intensive app, like a browser with 10tabs and see wheather the core speed gos beyond 2 ghz or not, if it goes above 2ghz then its fine if not then do as I said in my previous post...




hmmmmm........Dwnldin it now..........


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 5, 2011)

I have decided to reinstall windows as drivers look to give problems. Using the recovery DVD will I get a fresh windows install or combined with bloatware


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 5, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> I have decided to reinstall windows as drivers look to give problems. Using the recovery DVD will I get a fresh windows install or combined with bloatware



You will get it with all the bloatware installed, if you dont have a copy of win 7 on DVD i suggest you download a copy of win 7 home pre from torrent and use your own key to install it...
And btw there are 3 recovery options in hp recovery dvd or manager, one formats all ur partitions to original state(450 for c +15 for recovery), other only formats c drive and other one i dont remember, look it up on hp support site... And you get a nice gui app (HP recovery manager only) when you boot from the dvd so you get help options and all too so its really easy to use...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 5, 2011)

Success .......  
Installed turbo boost monitor....and started a few apps simultaneously .....
and wala.....the monitor showed upto 2.7 ghz....yipeeee...   


 rachit



marvelousprashant said:


> I have decided to reinstall windows as drivers look to give problems. Using the recovery DVD will I get a fresh windows install or combined with bloatware



forget windows!!
try dis -- 
Download | Ubuntu

or

software.opensuse.org: Download openSUSE 11.4

p.s personally wud prefer ubuntu.....


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 5, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> Success .......
> Installed turbo boost monitor....and started a few apps simultaneously .....
> and wala.....the monitor showed upto 2.7 ghz....yipeeee...
> 
> ...



Happy to help...

Btw how did Witcher 2 ran on ur beast ?

Does ubuntu have support for dual GPUs ???


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 5, 2011)

@ Maverick ; Rachit
 Try T Monitor 1.03. It shows turbo boost on all 4 cores, Uses less RAM the Intel TB monitor and can disable Turbo boost also( this option reduces temperature by 5 degrees)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:
			
		

> Does ubuntu have support for dual GPUs ???


 I think it should as long as you have proper drivers.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 5, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @ Maverick ; Rachit
> Try T Monitor 1.03. It shows turbo boost on all 4 cores, Uses less RAM the Intel TB monitor and can disable Turbo boost also( this option reduces temperature by 5 degrees)



Thanks for the tip bro...
Edit: It displays "This processor is not supported" when i open it... 



thetechfreak said:


> I think it should as long as you have proper drivers.



Cant find drivers for Intel GPU, can someone help ???

Guys please help me out with one thing, is there a way i can connect my laptop wirelessly to my home theater system ???


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 5, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Thanks for the tip bro...
> Edit: It displays "This processor is not supported" when i open it...
> 
> Try this works for me so I m giving the direct download link


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 5, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Try this works for me so I m giving the direct download link



It workin now... Thanks again bro...

Guys please help me out, is there a way i can connect my laptop wirelessly to my home theater system so that i can play songs from my laptop through it ???


----------



## Ajinkya (Jun 6, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> btw guys i forgot to tell u this but i dont know what went wrong when i installed 32 bit win 7 but it showed me 2.55GBs of total ram rather than 3-3.5GBs it should show, this is most ram i have seen reserved by win 7 32 bit!
> Anybody else have the same prob ?


Thats because 32-bit cannot handle more than 3.25 gb of ram plus intel HD graphics also uses some extra memory when required (upto 1.5 gb depending on the settings ) hence it shows up as less !
my advice install 64-bit windows 7 ! 
(or try ubuntu , its awesome ! not gud for gaming tho)



rachitboom2 said:


> Guys please help me out, is there a way i can connect my laptop wirelessly to my home theater system so that i can play songs from my laptop through it ???


yes u can . theres the iball bluetooth reciever :
 Iball-products
navigate to :
Bluetooth Wireless Products>Bluetooth Audio Receiver
that should do the job.
alternatively you could use a Fm transmitter ( in case ur theatre has FM)
there's wi-fi too. but its a bit complicated.


----------



## sachin99 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys anyone knows about 6121tx.? Actually i wanted to buy 6017tx but the dealer is saying that hp has discontinued production of 6017 and asking me to buy 6121tx..Its config. is same as of 6017 but 640gb hard disk and 2gb 6770..at price of 56k.. Someone help me..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 6, 2011)

sachin99 said:


> Hey guys anyone knows about 6121tx.? Actually i wanted to buy 6017tx but the dealer is saying that hp has discontinued production of 6017 and asking me to buy 6121tx..Its config. is same as of 6017 but 640gb hard disk and 2gb 6770..at price of 56k.. Someone help me..



It was launched on 21st April. And it is not discontinued. 6121tx is a stipped down indian version. 2GB 6770 would have been awesome on 1080p display. You wont find any difference except for that extra 140GB. 640GB @7200rpm isnt bad though


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 6, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> It was launched on 21st April. And it is not discontinued. 6121tx is a stipped down indian version. 2GB 6770 would have been awesome on 1080p display. You wont find any difference except for that extra 140GB. 640GB @7200rpm isnt bad though



Are u sure that the hard disk is 7200rpm?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 6, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> Are u sure that the hard disk is 7200rpm?



HP allows to custom build dv6 laptops in US. In hard drive they have three options
500GB @ 5400rpm
640GB @ 7200rpm
750GB @5400rpm

So I suppose the 640GB HDD would come at 7200rpm. Not sure though Just a guess


----------



## sachin99 (Jun 6, 2011)

@marvelousprashant
So is it good to buy 6121tx.? i am asking this because i haven't Found any reviews about 6121 in net..and the dealer is sayin that
hp has discontinued production of
6017 but when i contacted hp cc they are  saying that its production not yet stopped.. so What to do.?


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 6, 2011)

From what I have read on other forums, the 61xx series is just a minor update of the 60xx series. The 6121tx which as you say contains the 2gb graphics card and 640gb HDD will probably have the newer Catalyst drivers (11.5b hotfix which lacks the manual switch option). Other than that, the 2gb VRAM is just a gimmick, and is certainly not required on the 1366x768 screen. None the less, for 56K its still a good buy. Also, if you find an HP seller having the 6017tx stock, you can lower his price by saying that it has become outdated (Trust me, those salesmen think more VRAM means better graphics, so keep letting em think that). Also the 7200rpm will not make a noticeable difference in HDD read/write speeds, and the usefulness of the 140gb extra storage is entirely based on your usage and opinion. But they will not be as quiet as the 5400rpm drives.
Can anyone PLEASE tell me how is the Dell service in Kolkata? The 3 year warranty on the new Dell Inspiron 15r (with the 1gb NVidia 525m) is the only thing keeping me from getting the HP.


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 6, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> HP allows to custom build dv6 laptops in US. In hard drive they have three options
> 500GB @ 5400rpm
> 640GB @ 7200rpm
> 750GB @5400rpm
> ...



6121tx too comes with a 5400rpm HDD.I got a detailed technical specification sheet for 6121tx from the dealer.But not able to upload it as it exeeds the upload limit of the forum.Can anyone help me with a way to upload?


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 6, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> 6121tx too comes with a 5400rpm HDD.I got a detailed technical specification sheet for 6121tx from the dealer.But not able to upload it as it exeeds the upload limit of the forum.Can anyone help me with a way to upload?



You don't have to upload the entire spec sheet, just the main differences. Like if it has 2gb DDR5 6770M graphics or 640 GB harddrive. If you want to post it, you could just scan it (if you have a scanner, otherwise click a photo in Macro Mode on a digital camera) and downsize it. Maybe crop it and post in 2-3 different posts. I'm not exactly sure what is the upload limit.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> 6121tx too comes with a 5400rpm HDD.I got a detailed technical specification sheet for 6121tx from the dealer.But not able to upload it as it exeeds the upload limit of the forum.Can anyone help me with a way to upload?



Upload it to picasa/flickr and post a link



marvelousprashant said:


> Updated the driver. WEI is same but looks turbo boost has been disabled. This problem occurred yesterday also and i removed the drivers and reinstalled the bios. Any other solution?



This problem re-occurred. But this is not a problem but a very cool feature. HP Coolsense on Coolest Mode disables Turbo Boost. This leads to 5 to 10 degree decrease in temperatures. Re-installing bios automatically resets Coolsevnse so problem disappears. I ve tested and crossed checked. I m feeling so relieved now. I thought there was some serious problem with my processor


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the link for the specs of 6121tx.
HP PAVILION dv6 6121TX QSPECS


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 7, 2011)

hey guys i have 60k to buy myself a lappy. i am really interested in the dv6-6017tx and the dv6-6121tx pls suggest. 
And does anyone have any idea about when the lenovo y570 is gonna release in india ??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

sachin99 said:


> @marvelousprashant
> So is it good to buy 6121tx.? i am asking this because i haven't Found any reviews about 6121 in net..and the dealer is sayin that
> hp has discontinued production of
> 6017 but when i contacted hp cc they are  saying that its production not yet stopped.. so What to do.?



Do you need 640GB. If yes go for 6121tx. Otherwise go for 6017tx save 4k and buy a cooling pad and dr Dre headphones for that. I don't think HP is gonna discontinue this model so soon. It is the best gaming laptop in sub 55k category. No heating issues also.



nishanth1234 said:


> hey guys i have 60k to buy myself a lappy. i am really interested in the dv6-6017tx and the dv6-6121tx pls suggest.
> And does anyone have any idea about when the lenovo y570 is gonna release in india ??



Lenovo Y570 i7 +GT555 wont come within 60k. i7 (1st gen) + 5730m will come for 55k. Nvidia cards are costly. 
Go for dv6017/6121tx (see last post on these too) 555M isnt much of a performance boost


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Go for 6121tx only if you want the extra 140 gb because the 2 gb vram is just a sales gimmick, it wont provide any benefit unless playing a game at 1080p which most probably you wont...
You can get a nice 1TB external HDD for 4k... thnk abt it 

And guys my exams are on now so will reply less often... Bt i guess marvelous-prashant  will take care of all ur queries


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Go for 6121tx only if you want the extra 140 gb because the 2 gb vram is just a sales gimmick, it wont provide any benefit unless playing a game at 1080p which most probably you wont...
> You can get a nice 1TB external HDD for 4k... thnk abt it
> 
> And guys my exams are on now so will reply less often... Bt guess marvelous-prashant  will take care of all ur queries



Thanks and all the best for your exams man


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 7, 2011)

hey. thx for the quick reply guys 
i am thinking of going for the dv6-6017tx with cooling pad.
and how much do the " Dr. Dre" earphones cost??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey. thx for the quick reply guys
> i am thinking of going for the dv6-6017tx with cooling pad.
> and how much do the " Dr. Dre" earphones cost??



No idea. Will update ASAP. Dr DRE headphones are actually the Beats audio headhphones and come bundled with HP Envy series. The quality is very good.


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> No idea. Will update ASAP. Dr DRE headphones are actually the Beats audio headhphones and come bundled with HP Envy series. The quality is very good.



For high quality, you don't have to stick with the Dr. Dre headphones. Check out some good ones by Sennheiser. I use the mx-760 with my iPod and they blow me away. Superb bass and crystal clear mids and treble. You can choose from a wide range of headphones at Flipkart. The Dr. Dre headphones are unnecessarily expensive on eBay.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> For high quality, you don't have to stick with the Dr. Dre headphones. Check out some good ones by Sennheiser. I use the mx-760 with my iPod and they blow me away. Superb bass and crystal clear mids and treble. You can choose from a wide range of headphones at Flipkart. The Dr. Dre headphones are unnecessarily expensive on eBay.



Edit : 15 k according to a websie. I have dropped the idea of buying it. Its too good for me. I can get a notebook for that price


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Edit : 15 k according to a websie. I have dropped the idea of buying it. Its too good for me. I can get a notebook for that price



Hey, marvelousprashant, i've been meaning to ask you if the Cougar Point chipset issue has been corrected in your laptop. Don't check by your serial number, check through your device manager.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 7, 2011)

wow 15k..
bro whats are the temps you get when you play for 2hours+


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> wow 15k..
> bro whats are the temps you get when you play for 2hours+



No cooling pad and no AC
*Coolsense Off*
Avg 65-75 
Peak 82 (maybe more. Didn't try messing too much)

*Coolsense on*
Avg 60-70 
Peak 75


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 7, 2011)

dude i am plannin to go for dv6-6017tx now
i am also plannin to add an extra 4gb ram stick. will it have any difference gaming??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> dude i am plannin to go for dv6-6017tx now
> i am also plannin to add an extra 4gb ram stick. will it have any difference gaming??



No effect in games except in a few exceptions. Most games have a RAM requirement below 4GB. It will effect video editing, conversion rates etc. Not a bad idea actually


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone who has the 6017tx check through their device manager if the chipset has the rev. B2 or B3? You can do this through CPU-Z, in the mainboard tab, or through the device manager:
goto device manager, 
expand universal serial bus, 
locate intel 6 series/c200 family enhanced USB host controller
Right click-->properties-->details tab-->Hardware ID

If the hardware ID ends in 04 then it is the defective B2 chipset
if it is 05 then it has the corrected B3 chipset.

And if anyone has the 6121tx, could you check in yours too?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Can anyone who has the 6017tx check through their device manager if the chipset has the rev. B2 or B3? You can do this through CPU-Z, in the mainboard tab, or through the device manager:
> goto device manager,
> expand universal serial bus,
> locate intel 6 series/c200 family enhanced USB host controller
> ...



Rachit has already said that the effect has been fixed. See first page on how to look for serial number for faulty chipsets. The defective Intel chipsets are actually not defective. This problem will only show up if you are using more than one HDD hence desktops are more affected.  Faulty or not you won't be affected. HP has said it is going to replace the faulty chipsets for free if the laptop goes to service for any fault after 25 April 2011.

No need to worry. All companies like Dell and Apple are using the so called faulty chipsets.

Anyways here is the full procedure to test LINK


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Rachit has already said that the effect has been fixed. See first page on how to look for serial number for faulty chipsets. The defective Intel chipsets are actually not defective. This problem will only show up if you are using more than one HDD hence desktops are more affected.  Faulty or not you won't be affected. HP has said it is going to replace the faulty chipsets for free if the laptop goes to service for any fault after 25 April 2011.
> 
> No need to worry. All companies like Dell and Apple are using the so called faulty chipsets.



I have read through the whole blog. I know the 4th through 6th digit of the serial number thing. But that alone is not enough for detecting the faulty chipset issue. All laptops manufactured after march are free of the issue. I want to know is HP using those defective chipsets. PLEASE check your device manager and tell us.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> I have read through the whole blog. I know the 4th through 6th digit of the serial number thing. But that alone is not enough for detecting the faulty chipset issue. All laptops manufactured after march are free of the issue. I want to know is HP using those defective chipsets. PLEASE check your device manager and tell us.



B3 chipsets also show B2 sometimes as they use the same drivers. There is no way you can confirm using software. The serial no. is the only way. This is not rachits way but actually on HP website (see link). We could have done this verification using BIOS but HP uses locked BIOS. CPU-z shows B2 for b3 chipsets. Many users reported change from B2 to b3 chipsets after updating to SP1. Either open up your laptop or believe in HP. 

By the way... according to your procedure I am using faulty chipset


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> B3 chipsets also show B2 sometimes as they use the same drivers. There is no way you can confirm using software. The serial no. is the only way. This is not rachits way but actually on HP website (see link). We could have done this verification using BIOS but HP uses locked BIOS. CPU-z shows B2 for b3 chipsets. Many users reported change from B2 to b3 chipsets after updating to SP1. Either open up your laptop or believe in HP.
> 
> By the way... according to your procedure I am using faulty chipset



Thanks. I just wanted to know that it was the fault of the bios, because i had checked it in a shop and it showed B2. Even if the faulty chipset is used, is there any way more than two SATA ports will be used? port 0 and 1 are used for the hard drive and optical drive respectively. The other ports are defective according to intel. Can they be used for anything, even if they were not defective? There is no space for a second HDD, nor is there an eSATA port.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Thanks. I just wanted to know that it was the fault of the bios, because i had checked it in a shop and it showed B2. Even if the faulty chipset is used, is there any way more than two SATA ports will be used? port 0 and 1 are used for the hard drive and optical drive respectively. The other ports are defective according to intel. Can they be used for anything, even if they were not defective? There is no space for a second HDD, nor is there an eSATA port.



Default configurations don't use more than 0 and 1 ports. Unless you plan to detach the lower part and attach multiple hard drives you'll be fine.
Just assume that you have a faulty chipset and it breaks after some time, you'll stilll get a free replacement whether in warranty or not


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys i totally forgot to mention this to u, when i first found out the Intel way of detecting faulty chipsets i straight away went to HP to report this issue, none of the guys there knew about it, first the receptionist, then the attending gal, then the HP engineer, then the branch manager, then the sales manager of MP, then the Regional manager of MP, then the first 4 times i got forwarded on HP support line for which i had to wait for like an hour, NONE OF THESE PEOPLE KNEW ABOUT IT !!!
FINALLY i got to a guy on HP support saying that blah blah is the serial no of defected ones and your comes under safe chipset n all crap, i simply told them that i dont believe any of what you are saying, i told them that my chipset shows all of the defected chipset values like B2 revision and rev_04 and Intel 6Series 200 chipset and everything,i told them that i want solid proof and not just a serial no verification, after 10 more mins on line with them i was told this was the first such case in India and that it would be throughly looked upon. And was told that i would get a call back directly from HP.
The next day i got a call from the HP HQ in Hyd or sum place i dont remember, they assured me that it was not the faulty chipset and if in future i have any problems my laptop will be replaced completely...
Huh... Well thats about it... After that i dont even think about it anymore  ...

By the way for those looking for a good headphones or earphones in a tight budget but with great sound quality, i have 2 suggestions,

Earphones :- ipod/iphone ones:- Apple MA662
Headphones:- Nokia HS-62

Both cost around 500-600 on ebay, i have both and both offer loud and clear sound with good enough beats...


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 7, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Guys i totally forgot to mention this to u, when i first found out the Intel way of detecting faulty chipsets i straight away went to HP to report this issue, none of the guys there knew about it, first the receptionist, then the attending gal, then the HP engineer, then the branch manager, then the sales manager of MP, then the Regional manager of MP, then the first 4 times i got forwarded on HP support line for which i had to wait for like an hour, NONE OF THESE PEOPLE KNEW ABOUT IT !!!
> FINALLY i got to a guy on HP support saying that blah blah is the serial no of defected ones and your comes under safe chipset n all crap, i simply told them that i dont believe any of what you are saying, i told them that my chipset shows all of the defected chipset values like B2 revision and rev_04 and Intel 6Series 200 chipset and everything,i told them that i want solid proof and not just a serial no verification, after 10 more mins on line with them i was told this was the first such case in India and that it would be throughly looked upon. And was told that i would get a call back directly from HP.
> The next day i got a call from the HP HQ in Hyd or sum place i dont remember, they assured me that it was not the faulty chipset and if in future i have any problems my laptop will be replaced completely...
> Huh... Well thats about it... After that i dont even think about it anymore  ...
> ...




Thanks rachit. But what happens after the warranty is over? I believe this laptop comes with a one year warranty, and i don't know of any warranty extension. My dealer says that as of now, HP is not offering any 3 year warranty. He may be wrong, but i'm not sure. My point is, just by them assuring you that it will be replaced, how do you know they will stick to their word? And once the warranty period is over, HP or for that matter, any other company will probably back out on their word. In the US, HP took back all the faulty chipset equipped laptops from their customers and offered them a 150$ coupon or something for their troubles, but I seriously doubt they will do any of that here.

Also, PLEASE DO NOT BUY THE APPLE EARPHONES. They always conk off within a year. This happened to anyone I know who owned an iPod- me, my dad, my brother, and all my friends. I cannot comment on the nokia, but for high quality, i suggest investing atleast Rs.1500-2000 on sennheiser earphones. Also the sony ones in Rs.500-1000 range are good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Thanks rachit. But what happens after the warranty is over? I believe this laptop comes with a one year warranty, and i don't know of any warranty extension. My dealer says that as of now, HP is not offering any 3 year warranty. He may be wrong, but i'm not sure. My point is, just by them assuring you that it will be replaced, how do you know they will stick to their word? And once the warranty period is over, HP or for that matter, any other company will probably back out on their word. In the US, HP took back all the faulty chipset equipped laptops from their customers and offered them a 150$ coupon or something for their troubles, but I seriously doubt they will do any of that here.



HP has quoted this on their website that they will be replacing the faulty chipsets without any payment. And In first case you wont be getting a faulty chipset. Secondly the faulty part is non functional. Dont worry so much just buy and chill out


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 7, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Thanks rachit. But what happens after the warranty is over? I believe this laptop comes with a one year warranty, and i don't know of any warranty extension. My dealer says that as of now, HP is not offering any 3 year warranty. He may be wrong, but i'm not sure. My point is, just by them assuring you that it will be replaced, how do you know they will stick to their word? And once the warranty period is over, HP or for that matter, any other company will probably back out on their word. In the US, HP took back all the faulty chipset equipped laptops from their customers and offered them a 150$ coupon or something for their troubles, but I seriously doubt they will do any of that here.
> 
> Also, PLEASE DO NOT BUY THE APPLE EARPHONES. They always conk off within a year. This happened to anyone I know who owned an iPod- me, my dad, my brother, and all my friends. I cannot comment on the nokia, but for high quality, i suggest investing atleast Rs.1500-2000 on sennheiser earphones. Also the sony ones in Rs.500-1000 range are good.



No this issue is not related to warranty, anyways just to be on the safe side, do one thing a few months after you buy the laptop, get it properly serviced for free, when you get a laptop you will get the job sheet with it, if after an year you find that you have the faulty chipset you can tell them that they were supposed to detect and change the chipset on there own whenever a faulty one was services as mentioned on the HP support site and so you can blame them... And believe me stick to what you think is right and they cave very easily...

And i agree with what you said about the ipod earphones that they wear off but not in a year, i had mine in perfect condition for around 2 years and they offer brilliant sound quality for Rs500-600 earphones even if you have to change them every 1.5-2.5 years...

The Nokia one is really loud, clear, suppresses the background noise very nicely and has good bass...

And by the way i agree that great ones will defiantly cost 1500+, have Turtle Beach X11 for my Xbox 360 which were of 3300 and they can simply blow your mind at full volume when playing games  .Then are USB powered though so cant be used with ipod/Mobile...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 8, 2011)

It is quite difficult to review this laptop in one go. So I am showing some of the cool features in it. My last video was about the beats audio. This one is about Active noise cancellation. A very good feature actually for video chatting 

(PS : I am a noob when it comes to video editing)

[YOUTUBE]V2Il3-BOqHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

has anyone got any idea how much the hp warranty costs?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 8, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> It is quite difficult to review this laptop in one go. So I am showing some of the cool features in it. My last video was about the beats audio. This one is about Active noise cancellation. A very good feature actually for video chatting
> 
> (PS : I am a noob when it comes to video editing)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]V2Il3-BOqHI[/YOUTUBE]



Nice vid for noobs... But next time start from the beginning i.e. by opening beats then the tab then options n all otherwise many noobs ask from where did u get beats software n all


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

hey has anyone got any idea how much the 2 year extended warranty from hp costs??


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 9, 2011)

I had ordered a Dv6 6017TX for 52580 here at Thiruvananthapuram,a week back.But now he says that its not there in ready stock,but the 6121TX with 640Gb HDD and 2Gb 6770M is available in ready stock for 55900.He said he had ordered the DV6 6017TX,but the product has to come from Singapore.

Should i go for the DV6 6121TX?
Did all u guys who bought the DV6 6017TX,get the hp backpack,shown in igyaan reviews?


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 9, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> I had ordered a Dv6 6017TX for 52580 here at Thiruvananthapuram,a week back.But now he says that its not there in ready stock,but the 6121TX with 640Gb HDD and 2Gb 6770M is available in ready stock for 55900.He said he had ordered the DV6 6017TX,but the product has to come from Singapore.
> 
> Should i go for the DV6 6121TX?
> Did all u guys who bought the DV6 6017TX,get the hp backpack,shown in igyaan reviews?


Me to in tvm some of them still hav 6017 but the price they are sayin is 55k.so I had decided to go for 6121tx.the lowest deal which I got was from focus trivandrum.they told 54800.they might further reduce the price if we bargain. It was better to hav 6017 I even had a good deal with one of the sellers for 52k.but now they say that it is not available. So we ill hav to  spend 3k more on 6121.  
I dont know if there are any games which require 2gb card. 
And about the back pack.ya it comes with this model as well.i called the customer care and confirmed it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> Me to in tvm some of them still hav 6017 but the price they are sayin is 55k.so I had decided to go for 6121tx.the lowest deal which I got was from focus trivandrum.they told 54800.they might further reduce the price if we bargain. It was better to hav 6017 I even had a good deal with one of the sellers for 52k.but now they say that it is not available. So we ill hav to  spend 3k more on 6121.
> I dont know if there are any games which require 2gb card.
> And about the back pack.ya it comes with this model as well.i called the customer care and confirmed it.



55k is too much. The price on the HP India website is 52K only.Why don't you tell your dealer about the price on website
The price difference of 3K for 140GB is too much. 6017tx ix better value for money. 2GB is just a marketing strategy. The extra 1 GB is useless


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 9, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> 55k is too much. The price on the HP India website is 52K only.Why don't you tell your dealer about the price on website
> The price difference of 3K for 140GB is too much. 6017tx ix better value for money. 2GB is just a marketing strategy. The extra 1 GB is useless



The extra 1GB will not be used, as the card itself will become the bottleneck at high graphics settings, not the available memory. The 6770M is a powerful graphics card, but the 2GB version is just a gimmick. But most sellers are kind of unaware of this. To them, a 1GB graphics card (they don't even know diff. graphics cards have diff. performances) is good, and that 2GB is better. You could tell them that now that the 2GB version has come out, the 1GB is obsolete. With a little skill, you could get him to reduce the price to about 50-51K. With the money you save, you could get accessories such as headphones, cooling pads, a proper laptop bag from targus or samsonite. The extra 140GB is not worth the extra money. For 2.8K you can get a 500 gig external drive from transcend. But, if no one has the 6017tx, then the 6121tx is still the best VFM laptop at 55K.


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 9, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> Me to in tvm some of them still hav 6017 but the price they are sayin is 55k.so I had decided to go for 6121tx.the lowest deal which I got was from focus trivandrum.they told 54800.they might further reduce the price if we bargain. It was better to hav 6017 I even had a good deal with one of the sellers for 52k.but now they say that it is not available. So we ill hav to  spend 3k more on 6121.
> I dont know if there are any games which require 2gb card.
> And about the back pack.ya it comes with this model as well.i called the customer care and confirmed it.



I got the deal from Indicom systems.Will call the shop guy tommrw and ask the status of the order.Which one have you decided to buy?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> I got the deal from Indicom systems.Will call the shop guy tommrw and ask the status of the order.Which one have you decided to buy?



Welcome to the 6017tx family


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Note for all the proud owners of HP dv6-6017tx, I am going to update the first post of this thread with your names and/or user ids so please pm me or post to let me know and i will add your name... 
Enjoy...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Note for all the proud owners of HP dv6-6017tx, I am going to update the first post of this thread with your names and/or user ids so please pm me or post to let me know and i will add your name...
> Enjoy...



We'll soon be having around 5-6 owners here so why not change the name of this thread to dv6-6017tx owners lounge or something like that


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 9, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> We'll soon be having around 5-6 owners here so why not change the name of this thread to dv6-6017tx owners lounge or something like that



Its a great idea bro but i dont have enough time right now, i will have to remodel the whole first post then, and i have 3 back to back papers... i will be free from sat cuzz then there is a 3 days gap for the next paper, maybe then...

And btw bro let me know your full name so that i can edit it in the first post...


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 10, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> 55k is too much. The price on the HP India website is 52K only.Why don't you tell your dealer about the price on website
> The price difference of 3K for 140GB is too much. 6017tx ix better value for money. 2GB is just a marketing strategy. The extra 1 GB is useless



6017 was available in shops for 51800.i ordered it too they also promised to giv some freebies too.but later they informed it is replaced. And now where it is still available is a crappy shop. They sayin it is 55k. What that fool is sayin is that the price on the net is excluding tax.and he ill giv it for 55 only or may be for 53 max. 
So I opted for 6121.my brother bought it for 54700.he is gettin a corporate offer. So I ill get a 12% reduction in the mrp. Finally 6121 for 48k is a good deal. Waitin for the brother to come along the with lap.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> 6017 was available in shops for 51800.i ordered it too they also promised to giv some freebies too.but later they informed it is replaced. And now where it is still available is a crappy shop. They sayin it is 55k. What that fool is sayin is that the price on the net is excluding tax.and he ill giv it for 55 only or may be for 53 max.
> So I opted for 6121.my brother bought it for 54700.he is gettin a corporate offer. So I ill get a 12% reduction in the mrp. Finally 6121 for 48k is a good deal. Waitin for the brother to come along the with lap.



You got a good deal. 48 k is really a steal price.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 10, 2011)

hey guys i wanted to know if i can aaa blueray player insted of the dvd rw.. is this option available in india??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey guys i wanted to know if i can aaa blueray player insted of the dvd rw.. is this option available in india??



Nope. But adding a bluRay player on your own should be easy if you know it. Will void your warranty though. Best option is to use an external USB blu ray drive


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 10, 2011)

oh..bro  u know any good gaming lappys for 70k??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> oh..bro  u know any good gaming lappys for 70k??



MSI GT683 @ 71k


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 10, 2011)

dude are u sure about the price??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> dude are u sure about the price??



price quoted from non official website


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> 6017 was available in shops for 51800.i ordered it too they also promised to giv some freebies too.but later they informed it is replaced. And now where it is still available is a crappy shop. They sayin it is 55k. What that fool is sayin is that the price on the net is excluding tax.and he ill giv it for 55 only or may be for 53 max.
> So I opted for 6121.my brother bought it for 54700.he is gettin a corporate offer. So I ill get a 12% reduction in the mrp. Finally 6121 for 48k is a good deal. Waitin for the brother to come along the with lap.



How do we get corporate discount?I had called HP toll free no earlier,but they said the corporate offer is only for those who are buying for office use,and the order has to made directly from office. My uncle is working in an MNC in bangalore.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 10, 2011)

I recently bought the HP 6121TX model with 2GB 6770 card. However, the games dont run that fluidly, and the Windows Experience rating is only 6.6 for gaming, instead of 6.9. I installed the latest 11.5b hotfix for AMD catalyst, but the issue remains the same. What could be the problem?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 10, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I recently bought the HP 6121TX model with 2GB 6770 card. However, the games dont run that fluidly, and the Windows Experience rating is only 6.6 for gaming, instead of 6.9. I installed the latest 11.5b hotfix for AMD catalyst, but the issue remains the same. What could be the problem?



Well firstly congrats on ur purchase... n secondly dont take the core from wei too seriously... firstly remove the unecessary  bloatware from hp n then install fraps n telo us which gameu are playing with its fps, if its the same as we are gettin then ur laptop is just fine... There is only one game i came across i.e. witcher 2 that did not run on max gfx settings... all other were just fine...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I recently bought the HP 6121TX model with 2GB 6770 card. However, the games dont run that fluidly, and the Windows Experience rating is only 6.6 for gaming, instead of 6.9. I installed the latest 11.5b hotfix for AMD catalyst, but the issue remains the same. What could be the problem?



Have you turned the ATI graphics on?
Did the hotfix install without errors? Hotfix installs properly only if you turn off the UAC or run it as Administrator
Which Antivirus are you using? If it is the defalt Norton make sure it is not performing a scan
Try some other Game. Crysis 2 is the most graphic intensive game I've played and it runs smooth


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 11, 2011)

hey ppl
i want to upgrade to 8 gb ram from the stock 4 gb in mah "tx"

so which 1 is a better deal - 

Corsair 1 x 4GB DDR3 1333 Laptop RAM CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 | eBay

or

Kingston 4GB DDR3 Laptop RAM 1333 MHZ With 5 Yrs Warra. | eBay


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 11, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> hey ppl
> i want to upgrade to 8 gb ram from the stock 4 gb in mah "tx"
> 
> so which 1 is a better deal -
> ...



I would suggest you to go for Corsair, it performs better and has 10 years warranty... But you wont see any big performance improvements from 4 gb to 8 gb in more than 90% of tasks...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 11, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> I would suggest you to go for Corsair, it performs better and has 10 years warranty... But you wont see any big performance improvements from 4 gb to 8 gb in more than 90% of tasks...



i know wont see much diff.......but its just 4 owning bragging rights in front of my friends 
btw the price quoted here is ok??


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 11, 2011)

I am using the preinstalled Norton anti-virus. The update installed without any errors. There was no option to turn on ATI Graphics exclusively. Just the option to choose High performance for a program specifically. I guess that means ATI Graphics. And the game I tried running was Call of Duty : Black Ops.
Installed NFS Hot pursuit today, and it was running fine. Going to install Crysis 2 now. Crysis 1 is having some trouble running. It just starts with a blank screen and then crashes.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 11, 2011)

hey evil_maverick some ram sticks cause bsod's ..dv6 uses samsung rams so if ur buying an extra 4gb ram i would recommend rams made be zion or samung itself( since they are based on some micron tech)..these are the safe bets.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 11, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I am using the preinstalled Norton anti-virus. The update installed without any errors. There was no option to turn on ATI Graphics exclusively. Just the option to choose High performance for a program specifically. I guess that means ATI Graphics. And the game I tried running was Call of Duty : Black Ops.
> Installed NFS Hot pursuit today, and it was running fine. Going to install Crysis 2 now. Crysis 1 is having some trouble running. It just starts with a blank screen and then crashes.



I've tried 3 gmaes of NFS series and all run fine. Call of duty returns 60fps in all high settings.on my 6017tx


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 11, 2011)

I installed Crysis 2 last night, and it is working fine without lag at Hardcore settings for graphics. But somehow, CoD : Black Ops lags too much. Don't know why. And one more thing, I don't see the AMD 6770 when I run the Configure utility in Hot Pursuit. Only the Intel 3000. The same is the case when I right click the CCC utility in the system tray. Is it ok?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 11, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I installed Crysis 2 last night, and it is working fine without lag at Hardcore settings for graphics. But somehow, CoD : Black Ops lags too much. Don't know why. And one more thing, I don't see the AMD 6770 when I run the Configure utility in Hot Pursuit. Only the Intel 3000. The same is the case when I right click the CCC utility in the system tray. Is it ok?



I messed up with the graphics driver once and had this problem. Actually the drivers that come preinstalled on 6017tx do a pretty decent job. But when I updated my driver via optional windows update CoD black Ops did become laggy


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 11, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey evil_maverick some ram sticks cause bsod's ..dv6 uses samsung rams so if ur buying an extra 4gb ram i would recommend rams made be zion or samung itself( since they are based on some micron tech)..these are the safe bets.



Thanks for the heads up!! will definitely keep that in mind.




marvelousprashant said:


> I messed up with the graphics driver once and had this problem. Actually the drivers that come preinstalled on 6017tx do a pretty decent job. But when I updated my driver via optional windows update CoD black Ops did become laggy



well i also did update the driver  via windows update but also installed the hot fix rt after that.......


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 11, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! will definitely keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, this talk about drivers has got me confused. Why exactly can you not go to the AMD graphics website and download drivers from there? I do the same for nVidia (desktop and laptop).


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 11, 2011)

one q...getting around 6 to 7 MBPS file trf speeds ova  wifi network at my house....copying files from a shared usb 1 tb seagate go flex....speeds good enogh??or should be more??



siddhanthgupta said:


> OK, this talk about drivers has got me confused. Why exactly can you not go to the AMD graphics website and download drivers from there? I do the same for nVidia (desktop and laptop).



yeah it seems that is what we should be doing too...


----------



## ashh (Jun 12, 2011)

hi , after reading rachit's n prashant's views on 6017tx i really wanted to buy that lappy.6770m being the greatest attraction for me.

but sadly its not available here. so i had to go for 6121tx instead as it is basically same 6017tx with 640HDD n 2GB 6770m.

btw i just want a little help here...(bought it 2hrs back n i m really impatient...so noob qns)
1. how to check the radeon card no(ie 6770m) in the lappy.
2. how to reduce screen brightness.
3. where is coolsense( or smthng that prashant mentioned in an earlier post)

gonna install some games n check( i bought it mainly for gaming)..
glad to join the dv6 family..wud really appreciate any help....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2011)

ashh said:


> hi , after reading rachit's n prashant's views on 6017tx i really wanted to buy that lappy.6770m being the greatest attraction for me.
> 
> but sadly its not available here. so i had to go for 6121tx instead as it is basically same 6017tx with 640HDD n 2GB 6770m.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your purchase
To check Radeon graphics right click on desktop and select Configure Switchable Graphics. Select High Performance GPU if not already selected. Then Go to Control Panel > Device Manager. You'll see Radeon HD 6770M under "Display Adaptors"

To reduce screen brightness use the F2 key. To use the F2 function of that key use fn + F2

Go to Start > All Programs > HP. The coolsense application will be there


----------



## sid25290 (Jun 12, 2011)

hay guys my cousin want to buy a laptop mainly for gaming
his budget is restricted to 60k max
he wants to play games like witcher 2, dragon age origins 2, assassin creed series and fable 3
he is mostly in action adventure rpgs
so my question is this
will this laptop be able to handle all these games?
can he play these games at high settings?
and which laptop can he get in the budget of 60k
how are asus msi and toshiba laptops in this price range
he will be buying this laptop from delhi
maybe from wazirpur industrial area or nehru place
thank you in advance


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 13, 2011)

Magically, when I started CoD : Black Ops yesterday, it said that my hardware has changed, and the graphic settings will be optimized for new hardware. Now the game is running fine. But still, why only 6.6 in WEI??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 14, 2011)

Received a LAN and wifi driver update today. I am sharing this as some of you guys have removed the bloatware 
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yBlZR4StFQg/TfbgzpdhERI/AAAAAAAAAGw/UyzqzIWfSCM/s640/update.PNG


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 14, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Received a LAN and wifi driver update today. I am sharing this as some of you guys have removed the bloatware
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yBlZR4StFQg/TfbgzpdhERI/AAAAAAAAAGw/UyzqzIWfSCM/s640/update.PNG


I didnt get any updates today or yesterday, i check regularly... i guess your drivers must be old for some time...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 14, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> I didnt get any updates today or yesterday, i check regularly... i guess your drivers must be old for some time...



I had checked the updates via device manager and using windows updates but no updates were available. This is the first time I am getting updates via HP support Assistant


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 14, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> I had checked the updates via device manager and using windows updates but no updates were available. This is the first time I am getting updates via HP support Assistant



I check in windows update and HP support assistant, i get updates from both these regularly... I can say that i am satisfied with HP's support assistant...

Btw i just checked and it showed me a BIOS update...


----------



## Junaid (Jun 14, 2011)

I got mine for 53k in delhi. So far everything is fine and i love my belkin cooling lounge (thanks rachit for suggesting).  

My 3d mark 2006 score is 11717. Witcher 2 runs fine from medium to high setting. (though some slowdown in outdoor). 

My only complaint is that when i tried to run games through my 1080p sony Display it shows significant slow down in gaming. So far i tried crysis 2 and withcher 2. They are running fine on 720p setting but as soon i turned on 1080p resolution their frames rates go down. I notice performances drop down to approx. 40% which is quite high for increase resolution. Is anyone tried 1080p res. yet.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 14, 2011)

Junaid said:


> I got mine for 53k in delhi. So far everything is fine and i love my belkin cooling lounge (thanks rachit for suggesting).
> 
> My 3d mark 2006 score is 11717. Witcher 2 runs fine from medium to high setting. (though some slowdown in outdoor).
> 
> My only complaint is that when i tried to run games through my 1080p sony Display it shows significant slow down in gaming. So far i tried crysis 2 and withcher 2. They are running fine on 720p setting but as soon i turned on 1080p resolution their frames rates go down. I notice performances drop down to approx. 40% which is quite high for increase resolution. Is anyone tried 1080p res. yet.



Congrats on ur new laptop and i am glad i helped u...

Well there is alsmost 100% pixel count increase i.e. almost twice from 720p to 1080p so a 40% performance drop is completely acceptable...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 15, 2011)

My HP wireless assistant does not identify Bluetooth sometimes on startup. It only shows WLAN.
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Q50zRviJJD8/TfgydV5SOMI/AAAAAAAAAHc/Jo69uYu22nM/hpwa.PNG
Any solution to this problem or alternative to wireless assistant?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone installed the BIOS Update successfully? I tried to install it, but then the system sort of froze. This was supposed to happen as BIOS was being flashed, but it got stuck like that for a very long time. I left it like that and even after an hour or so there was no improvement. I had to hard reboot by unplugging the main supply and pulling out the battery. Thankfully, the laptop started just fine. And I don't think the update was installed.

One question for 6121TX owners : Are there 2 RAM modules of 2 GB inside it or 1 module of 4 GB? I ordered a 4GB Corsair RAM from ebay, but forgot to check this simple thing. I am at present away from the laptop, so can't check.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 15, 2011)

hello guys.
i'm new to this forum. 

i'm interested in the same model 6017 TX. the dealer cries that either its out of
stock or  abandoned. 

well i reaaaally am  in need of a decent gaming laptop sub 60K. so plz guggest ppl.
i've even given a thought for lenovo y 570. should i wait for its launch or straight away go for HP.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 15, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Has anyone installed the BIOS Update successfully? I tried to install it, but then the system sort of froze. This was supposed to happen as BIOS was being falshed, but it got stuck like that for a very long time. I left it like that and even after an hour or so there was no improvement. I had to hard reboot by unplugging the main supply and pulling out the battery. Thankfully, the laptop started just fine. And I don't think the update was installed.
> 
> One question for 6121TX owners : Are there 2 RAM modules of 2 GB inside it or 1 module of 4 GB? I ordered a 4GB Corsair RAM from ebay, but forgot to check this simple thing. I am at present away from the laptop, so can't check.



I've updated it twice without a problem



Machinehead said:


> hello guys.
> i'm new to this forum.
> 
> i'm interested in the same model 6017 TX. the dealer cries that either its out of
> ...



See if you can get 6121tx model


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok. Your 6017TX model has got a single channel 4GB RAM, right? I guess then the 6121TX should have the same. I can't confirm from here as there are no details about this model on the HP's website.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 15, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Ok. Your 6017TX model has got a single channel 4GB RAM, right? I guess then the 6121TX should have the same. I can't confirm from here as there are no details about this model on the HP's website.



Yes it has a single RAM of 4GB. the other slot is free


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 15, 2011)

one more query...

is it possible to switch to the IGP. i was just wonderin whether we'd ve the option to switch it manually???


any way thnks for the reply.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 15, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> one more query...
> 
> is it possible to switch to the IGP. i was just wonderin whether we'd ve the option to switch it manually???
> 
> ...



Yes it is. As easy as creating a new folder


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 15, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> My HP wireless assistant does not identify Bluetooth sometimes on startup. It only shows WLAN.
> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Q50zRviJJD8/TfgydV5SOMI/AAAAAAAAAHc/Jo69uYu22nM/hpwa.PNG
> Any solution to this problem or alternative to wireless assistant?



HP wireless assistant sucks big time, it has never recognized neither of my wireless radios... i never use it anyways... uninstall it and switching them on n off is a piece of cake n i am sure u know that...


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 15, 2011)

Some one please help me in  uninstalling all the preinstalled games in 6121tx.
And what exactly is bloatwares.how to uninstall all that.
Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2011)

apurvcn said:
			
		

> And what exactly is bloatwares



Learn bout bloats here-
Software bloat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


and try uninstallation using this -
Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 15, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> Some one please help me in  uninstalling all the preinstalled games in 6121tx.
> And what exactly is bloatwares.how to uninstall all that.
> Thanks in advance



In control Panel > Programs and Features Uninstall HP Games. Bloatware is any software that you dont want to use.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 15, 2011)

Battery life on normal use and on gaming ?
Temperature on normal and on gaming ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 15, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> Battery life on normal use and on gaming ?
> Temperature on normal and on gaming ?



Battery life on normal use? It depends on how you define normal use. While playing latest games like Crysis 2 on everything at full I got about 1 and a half hours of battery time with 15% remaining

With Coolest mode on coolsense Normal temperatures are 40-55 degrees. During gaming it is 60-70 degrees and peaks at 75 degrees


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

I installed the 4 GB Corsair module and doing so was a piece of cake. Now it bumped up the WEI for RAM to 7.6. But the Gaming graphics is still stuck at 6.6.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 16, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I installed the 4 GB Corsair module and doing so was a piece of cake. Now it bumped up the WEI for RAM to 7.6. But the Gaming graphics is still stuck at 6.6.



Dude what made u think that changing ram will affect ur gaming graphics in wei ???
The gpu has dedicated memory and has nothing to do with ur ram...
And you are getting less wei compared to 1 gb version as the ram used is different and though it is of 2 gbs it might be relatively underclocked... In short HP might have used a lil bit slower ram and bumped the amount of ram to 2 gbs...

And bro pls let us know if u are any performance boost with the upgraded ram and if any then where did experience it...


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

What made you think that I hoped to get better WEI for Graphics by upgrading the RAM? I was talking about the WEI in general. I upgraded the RAM because I was getting low memory warnings by windows while running Crysis 2 and a few other games. The memory usage used to reach as high as 86%. Is that normal? That, and just for sounding impressive when i stated the specs to someone.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 16, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Battery life on normal use? It depends on how you define normal use. While playing latest games like Crysis 2 on everything at full I got about 1 and a half hours of battery time with 15% remaining
> 
> With Coolest mode on coolsense Normal temperatures are 40-55 degrees. During gaming it is 60-70 degrees and peaks at 75 degrees



Normal use means watching movie, word processing, net browsing etc everything other than highly graphics intensive tasks..( without gpu)


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 16, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> Normal use means watching movie, word processing, net browsing etc everything other than highly graphics intensive tasks..( without gpu)



If ur using intel gfx then you will get a min of 3 hours... And if ur just downloading then I have managed 5 hours n 50 mins on battery... The display was turned off...


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey rachitboom2, can you do me a favor and run GPU-Z tool to get info about your GPU and post the screenshot here? I would do so as soon I reach my room in the evening. I'd like to know what truly is the matter with the 6021TX cards. TIA.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 16, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Hey rachitboom2, can you do me a favor and run GPU-Z tool to get info about your GPU and post the screenshot here? I would do so as soon I reach my room in the evening. I'd like to know what truly is the matter with the 6021TX cards. TIA.



Hey call me rachit and here is the screen shot of my powerful gpu:

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/16/aym.png

Kidding 
Here it is:
While playing Crysis 2

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/16/2ua.png

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/16/9af.png

After playing in ideal

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/16/8ys.png

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/16/78w.png


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Rachit. I'll run it by the evening and post the results. Btw, AMD Catalyst 11.6 is available for download.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 16, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> If ur using intel gfx then you will get a min of 3 hours... And if ur just downloading then I have managed 5 hours n 50 mins on battery... The display was turned off...



is their any over heat problem ?
is the lap has an ON and OFF switch for display ?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 16, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Thanks Rachit. I'll run it by the evening and post the results. Btw, AMD Catalyst 11.6 is available for download.



I know 11.6 is out, i had some issues with it so i rolled back to 11.5 hf2...



sarathsnair said:


> is their any over heat problem ?
> is the lap has an ON and OFF switch for display ?



These ques have been asked many times in this thread already, use the search in this thread tool...


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 16, 2011)

Are  hard disk and RAM user replaceable without voiding the warranty??


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Are  hard disk and RAM user replaceable without voiding the warranty??



The back panel to relace the RAM and HDD is screwless and without any stickers to detect opening. So I guess both can be replaced without the Customer Support knowing that you did so. I added another RAM module yesterday, and it hardly took a couple of minutes.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jun 16, 2011)

hey whats a corporate offer? how do u get it. i was thinkin of buying lenovo y560 but saw the specs of dv6 6121 and changed my mind...but this is beyond the 50k margin....so if i can get that corporate offer somehow i can reduce the price to below 50k and buy the 6121...pls help


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 16, 2011)

hey ankit did u have the same 6.6 WEI rating when u purchased the laptop or di this happen when u updated the drivers??


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

WEI rating was same, even before updating the drivers. And the rating is same for another user here who owns a 6121TX too.
Now, I just took a screenshot with GPU-Z, with Crysis 2 running in the background. And here are the results. It would show 2 results. I am posting both. Something is wrong.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/5839379154_314a5e05e8.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3261/5838828331_4c9f99bb45.jpg


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 16, 2011)

bro try these drivers which were available on the hp india website (download only the amd drivers 300mb) link-"*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&"]*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&"

if the above link does not work try this-*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&

THE ABOVE ONES DONT SEEM TO WORK TRY THIS-----*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-95342-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&os=4063&product=5117934&sw_lang=


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

honestly, WEI ratings are nothing more than *vague* estimates to judge performance. Don't bother much with them.



nishanth1234 said:


> bro try these drivers which were available on the hp india website (download only the amd drivers 300mb) link-"*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&"]*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&"
> 
> if the above link does not work try this-*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&
> 
> THE ABOVE ONES DONT SEEM TO WORK TRY THIS-----*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-95342-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&os=4063&product=5117934&sw_lang=


Doesn't make much of a difference whether he gets the AMD driver from HP's site or AMD's site.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> bro try these drivers which were available on the hp india website (download only the amd drivers 300mb) link-"*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&"]*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&"
> 
> if the above link does not work try this-*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&lang=en&product=5117934&
> 
> THE ABOVE ONES DONT SEEM TO WORK TRY THIS-----*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-95342-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=in&os=4063&product=5117934&sw_lang=




Thanks a lot. Only the last link is working and the download is in progress. I will install the drivers as soon as it is finished and report again. One question though, what is this going to fix?


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 16, 2011)

Even i am not sure bob..finish downloading them after installin pls report if there are any perfornance changes


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 16, 2011)

is the lap has seperate ON and OFF switch for display ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 16, 2011)

I installed the drivers as mentioned but there was no change in performance. GPU-Z still shows the same speeds. It seems that a few 6770 have some problem with clock speeds. Read this.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

due try overclocking your gpu with msi afetrburner or saphhire trixx

well thats all u can do now i think

and btw did u update your drivers to 11.6??


----------



## makkags (Jun 17, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> Battery life on normal use and on gaming ?
> Temperature on normal and on gaming ?



with coolest mode....temperatures in an AC room(temp around 26 C) go max to 70-75 C but in a normal room(temp around 40 C) temp goes to 85-90 C on some games like assasins creed and crysis 2.
but the good thing is as soon as u close the game the trmp comes to normal level within 2-3 minutes.
and it run fine as i hav played continuously on 80-90 C temp for 3 hours.

I want to know is light scribe and hp cloud drive are of some use.Which pre installed softs should i remove to increase my pc speed???


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 17, 2011)

makkags said:


> with coolest mode....temperatures in an AC room(temp around 26 C) go max to 70-75 C but in a normal room(temp around 40 C) temp goes to 85-90 C on some games like assasins creed and crysis 2.
> but the good thing is as soon as u close the game the trmp comes to normal level within 2-3 minutes.
> and it run fine as i hav played continuously on 80-90 C temp for 3 hours.
> 
> I want to know is light scribe and hp cloud drive are of some use.Which pre installed softs should i remove to increase my pc speed???



Light scribe is used to print on the other side of special light scribe dvds n cds using ur dvd burner and cloud drive is used if u want to store ur data on hp servers... So unless ur using these I suggest u remove them...


----------



## ndk123 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey , i too want to buy this laptop but here in my city patna i am getting it around 54k

can any one tell me which shop in kolkata sell this laptop with minimum price tag

is 6770m can play witcher 2 on ultra settings


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 17, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> due try overclocking your gpu with msi afetrburner or saphhire trixx
> 
> well thats all u can do now i think
> 
> and btw did u update your drivers to 11.6??



Yes, I tried updating the drivers to 11.6, but nothing changed. And I read that setting the clock speeds to the normal 725 & 800 solves the problem temporarily. But I can't overclock the GPU, because all overclocking utilities that I downloaded, ATITool and Trixx, require the ATI GPU to be set as the default. On my laptop, there is no option to set 6770 as the main graphics card, as the CCC only has the option to let choose it for specific applications. Setting it so for both the apps, or even running Crysis 2 in background doesn't help. They still demand 6770 to be set as primary. So, I'm still stuck at 216MHz for memory speed.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bro run 3dmark vantage, 3dmark11,3dmark06 and post the results so that u can compare the results with the 6017tx users


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok. I'll do that this evening and post the results. But, is it possible that this is a hardware issue?


----------



## makkags (Jun 17, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> Light scribe is used to print on the other side of special light scribe dvds n cds using ur dvd burner and cloud drive is used if u want to store ur data on hp servers... So unless ur using these I suggest u remove them...



thanks....and what other useless programs i should uninstall to increase my pc performance.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

I highly doubt that its a hardware issue..future amd drivers might be able to fix the prob


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 17, 2011)

makkags said:


> thanks....and what other useless programs i should uninstall to increase my pc performance.



Wireless Assistant is a ram eater. Remove it. If you want to accelerate startup time use tune-up utilities. You may choose to buy it or there are free keys available on YouTube (whatever you prefer). I never use Cyberlink DVD suite and Power2Go. Prefer vlc + nero kwiq media. If you are brave enough remove norton also


----------



## red dragon (Jun 17, 2011)

ndk123 said:


> hey , i too want to buy this laptop but here in my city patna i am getting it around 54k
> 
> can any one tell me which shop in kolkata sell this laptop with minimum price tag
> 
> is 6770m can play witcher 2 on ultra settings


DONOT buy it,if you are located in Eastern parts of India.ASS of HP in horrible here.
Get the xps15 if you are ready to sacrifice some fps for peace of mind,much better deal overall!


----------



## ashh (Jun 17, 2011)

prashant,
sorry for late reply. was out of town .thnks for the help. is their any way to change the color or contrast in 6121tx.

in C: there is a folder SWSetup. are all the preinstalled softwares from HP in there??
(in case i reinstall OS) i want to save it first somewhere else

my problem is same as aniket.
wei for gaming graphics is 6.6.
crysis 2 runs fine at hardcore settings.
cod blackops lags frequently.

and is it true that 2gb 6770m is underclocked(someone posted earlier).
man , did i really pay more for a slower version of 6770m. i hope its not true.

is der a way to manually turn off display. (i know about automatic display turn off in power options)


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey ashh why dont you download the gfx drivers of the 6017tx from the hp website (download the older one). no harm in trying

for your 6121tx.. maybe the WEI might change


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> for your 6121tx.. maybe the WEI might change


Like I posted earlier, WEI is a very vague score to determine graphic performance.

The probability of WEI rating changing with trying different AMD Catalyst drivers is low.

The proper way to determine whether graphic performance has increased/decreased is by playing *games* not by the WEI score.

Take my advice, don't bother about WEI.


----------



## ashh (Jun 17, 2011)

@nishanth

i will try it today....thanx.

@ico

dude...frankly i dont care so much about the wei. but today i did that GPU Z thing that aniket mentioned.  .....i was surprised to see that 6017tx gave clock speed 725Mhz,800Mhz where as mine was very low( dont remember xactly.. may be 100Mhz,81Mhz or something)while running crysis 2.

neways as u said if games run fine , i dont care... 
so will try other games.

for 6017tx owners:  does nebody face lagging problem for CoD:BOps( prashant mentioned some driver update was causing lag even in 6017tx)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 17, 2011)

ashh said:


> prashant,
> sorry for late reply. was out of town .thnks for the help. is their any way to change the color or contrast in 6121tx.
> 
> in C: there is a folder SWSetup. are all the preinstalled softwares from HP in there??
> ...



Press Ctrl + Alt + F2 to open Graphics properties. Here you can change the contrast
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-iV8Talfi5Ws/TfuCfcpN_zI/AAAAAAAAAIk/r65GLTn2n-I/s288/color.PNG
Yes there are all softwares there. If you have not made recovery DVDs do so. If anything happens you can restore your laptop to factory settings. All the drivers are available at HP website also but not the softwares. Crysis 2 is more resource heavy than CoD so it looks like your drivers are not optimized and this problem will be easily fixed in future updates. The stock drivers of 6017tx are pretty good. I also updated via windows update and my WEI for gaming and aero dropped to 6.7 and 4.6. I reverted to stock browsers now. I dont think you need to pay any attention to WEI

There is no button but if you press the projector key f4 and choose projector only your display will be turned off


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 17, 2011)

ashh said:


> prashant,
> sorry for late reply. was out of town .thnks for the help. is their any way to change the color or contrast in 6121tx.
> 
> in C: there is a folder SWSetup. are all the preinstalled softwares from HP in there??
> ...



Can you run FRAPS to see how much are you getting in Crysis 2? I tried it, and the average is 22 at Hardcore. Is everybody getting the same scores, specially the 6017TX owners?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Jun 18, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Can you run FRAPS to see how much are you getting in Crysis 2? I tried it, and the average is 22 at Hardcore. Is everybody getting the same scores, specially the 6017TX owners?



I get 24+ at extreme as far as I remember.. I posted three exact figures some pages back look into it...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 18, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> I get 24+ at extreme as far as I remember.. I posted three exact figures some pages back look into it...



26 in hardcore settings. But I cant remember if v-sync was on or off


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 18, 2011)

How can we make recovery DVD ?
Is their needed only one dvd to make that ?


----------



## ndk123 (Jun 18, 2011)

my freind has dell xps 15 with nvidia gt540 2gb but he cant play crysis2 on even med settings at 720p so i want buy this lappy only


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 18, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> How can we make recovery DVD ?
> Is their needed only one dvd to make that ?



Go to start > All programs > Recovery Manager > Recovery Media Creation
4 DVDs are required


----------



## ashh (Jun 18, 2011)

@prashant
tahnks man . i increased the color saturation by 15 and crysis2 looked really better.
and i dont know why but my recovery manager took 6 dvds.

@nishanth
yesterday i downloaded the old vedio drivers for 6017tx from hp website and tried to install but its giving error.so i dont know what i did wrong coz i have been doing this for quite so time now( i experiment a lot in my desktop.)

@aniket
i ran fraps and played crysis 2 (semper fi or die) for 25 min (hardcore gfx settings, vsync on) and benchmark was(min 0 max 35 avg 24.899 fps).( i have uploaded some screenshots)

man i love my lappy. crysis 2 at 25 fps is enough for me. 

only problem is Cod blackops. it lags almost every 6/7 sec.thats irritating. even my desktop plays it fine at high gfx( AA off AF off). plz someone with 6017tx could tell me if they have the same problem or is it just 6121tx.?

another thing that concerns me is that GPUZ thing .its giving really low clock speed compared to 6017tx(that rachit posted earlier).

btw noob question: how get your lappy model etc at the bottom of the post?
i dont want to mention everytime that i have 6121tx.

sorry this became really long..i am grateful for any help!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

ashh said:
			
		

> only problem is Cod blackops. it lags almost every 6/7 sec.thats irritating. even my desktop plays it fine at high gfx( AA off AF off). plz someone with 6017tx could tell me if they have the same problem or is it just 6121tx.?


 Its a know problem for many COD Black Ops players.


			
				 ashh said:
			
		

> btw noob question: how get your lappy model etc at the bottom of the post?
> i dont want to mention everytime that i have 6121tx.


 Put it as you're siggy

Click this link and edit you're signature-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## ashh (Jun 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Its a know problem for many COD Black Ops players.
> Put it as you're siggy
> 
> Click this link and edit you're signature-
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature



do u mean 'known' problem. 
so basically is it a driver issue?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

WEll, when my Black Ops scrwed up I did lots of Googling and found many people couldnt make game run.
Try a lower resolution adn settings. 
Most probably not a driver issue. Defrag drives and do all other regular maintanence stuff.


Also, try this software-
Game Booster 2.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance


----------



## ashh (Jun 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> WEll, when my Black Ops scrwed up I did lots of Googling and found many people couldnt make game run.
> Try a lower resolution adn settings.
> Most probably not a driver issue. Defrag drives and do all other regular maintanence stuff.
> 
> ...





i have  been using gamebooster 2.0 on my pc. will try in lappy too.
btw where were u running ur blackops? how did u solve ur problem?



aniket.cain said:


> Magically, when I started CoD : Black Ops yesterday, it said that my hardware has changed, and the graphic settings will be optimized for new hardware. Now the game is running fine. But still, why only 6.6 in WEI??




plz help out man.. we have the same lappy.

so what updates did u install before starting the game? what were ur game gfx settings. so now blackops is running totally without any lagging??

btw the lappy came with installed ati driver 8.830.6.1000
then in windows update its showed a ati update. after updating cod ran little bit better(but not totally smooth) but other games like bulletstorm etc there was fps decrease so i installed the driver in  c drive (that came with lappy) again.!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 18, 2011)

@ashh
Instead of messing up with your graphics try using Tuneup Turbo boost + update your game with latest patches (only if you have a genuine version). Try asking in the gamerz section of this forum. Someone might be able to help you in a better way


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, like I said, it happened 'magically'. At that point I had done nothing out of ordinary. I had updated the driver as suggested by Windows Update, but the game lagged even after that. But the next day, I came from office thinking of uninstalling Black Ops, but gave it a last try, and it was running much better at everything maxed out, except for the AA which was as 8x.


----------



## ashh (Jun 18, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Well, like I said, it happened 'magically'. At that point I had done nothing out of ordinary. I had updated the driver as suggested by Windows Update, but the game lagged even after that. But the next day, I came from office thinking of uninstalling Black Ops, but gave it a last try, and it was running much better at everything maxed out, except for the AA which was as 8x.




well dis is what happened,

i uninstalled all gfx drivers in device manager. installed the vedio driver from
c:/SWSetup/Drivers. didn't install the update from windows update.
installed the old driver for 6017tx on top of my new driver. basically i think it added some files bcoz the driver version in device manager still shows the new one.

i was dissapointed and lost all hope!! but then "magic" happened..
i thought i wud give cod a last try....and
tada.....
it runs smoothly( without any lag at all) in 16x AA and full AF and Extra gfx..
hope it helps others with 6121tx...

@prashant
just wondering if u cud tell me your xact driver version.
like rachit's showed 8.850.6.0 in gpuz. and mine is 8.830.6.1000 now does that mean rachit's version is newer?? and gpuz didn't show mine as catalyst 11.5  so how can i check that and how can i install it from amd website. coz hp website and windows update didn't show nething about catalyst version..

again sorry for asking so many questions..i just want my lappy to be as good as 6017tx at least..(coz i really wanted to buy that but cudn't find it newhere
where i live . so i thought 6121tx is xactly same and went for it. ...now i just dont want to feel sorry about that)..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 18, 2011)

@ashh
mine i the oldest - 8.810. It is the stock driver that came with 6017tx. I can still get good fps in all games. Dont upgrade it unless required. Additional info about hotfixes and drivers is available on ATI website. For ex 11.5b improves performance in 5-6 games and I dont play any of those. So I dont see the necessity of installing. In case you wanna install download and run as administrator or it wont get installed properly


----------



## alienware (Jun 19, 2011)

I got this info from flipkart

HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6017TX (Bronze Metal) - HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6017TX Laptop Price India: Buy HP Pavilion DV6 Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com at Rs. 53099

HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX (Black)  - HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX Laptop Price India: Buy HP Pavilion DV6 Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com at Rs. 55460

With a price difference of just 2000 Rs they are offering a lot more?

Is flipkart reliable and good place to buy laptop?


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

alienware, 6017tx is out of stock.the only option is 6121tx


----------



## sarthaktechgeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys..
I m new to this forum and i hv been reading all the previous posts.
I m planning to buy hp dv6 6121tx the one with 2gb amd 6770m graphics..but after reading the posts i am bit tensed about the issues related with the amd 6770m performance so can u pls tell me clearly about the problem? Is it true that its performance is not the same as in 6017tx?..but i think there should not be any problem and it should perform even better than the 6017tx's as it has 2 gb of memory..and same processor..i m very curious to know what the problem is.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 20, 2011)

sarthaktechgeek said:


> hey guys..
> i m new to this forum and i hv been reading all the previous posts.
> i m planning to buy hp dv6 6121tx the one with 2gb amd 6770m gaphics..but after reading the posts i am bit tensed about the issues related with the amd 6770m performance so can u pls tell me clearly about the problem? is it true that the its performance is not the same as in 6017tx?..but i think there should not be any problem and it should perform even better than the 6017tx's as it has 2 gb of memory..and same processor..i m very curious to know the problem is.



There is no problem. It is a bug in CoD black Ops and nothing to do with 6770m. Performance is same


----------



## sarthaktechgeek (Jun 20, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> There is no problem. It is a bug in CoD black Ops and nothing to do with 6770m. Performance is same



is it true that dv6 6121tx has lower clocked graphics ram..?
and in one post aniket mentioned that its clock speed is showing around 100/80 mhz only which is not good..


----------



## ashh (Jun 20, 2011)

sarthaktechgeek said:


> is it true that dv6 6121tx has lower clocked graphics ram..?
> and in one post aniket mentioned that its clock speed is showing around 100/80 mhz only which is not good..



i bought 6121tx a week back and yes aniket is right about the clock speed.
and wei.

but they r just d results from gpuz software..i m not sure how reliable they r..
and i doubt hp wud give a slower version of same card coz its charging extra money for 1 gb more( i dont thnk 140 gb hard disk only costs extra 3000 bucks)

what i can say is that cod runs smoothly at max settings after i dealt with the driver issue( mentioned in earlier post)...

also
crysis 2, AC Brotherhood, Mafia 2,Bulletstorm,crysis(not ultra) runs smoothly with max gfx settings...

so its up to u to choose..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2011)

sarthaktechgeek said:


> is it true that dv6 6121tx has lower clocked graphics ram..?
> and in one post aniket mentioned that its clock speed is showing around 100/80 mhz only which is not good..



Well, the problem is with WEI and GPU-Z, because I ran Crysis 2 GPU benchmark yesterday, with all settings to Extreme, Full HDR, Bloom, etc, all set using "Crysis2AdvancedGraphicsOptions", and the results were quite good and the average fps came out to be 26.91. Pretty good actually. Even CoD : Black Ops is running fine on mine, with all settings maxed. 

It doesn't seem that the GPU is underclocked, because the performance is as expected from the normal clock. Maybe the GPU-Z and WEI thing is a driver issue or something for this newer 2GB model of the card, and will be fixed in a future driver update.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 20, 2011)

does this mean GPU Z is unreliable??

But Aniket.cain here got his speeds in 100s...right .......


or is it just the extra mem that cripples down the clock frequency????

N one more headed ur way guys...

is the xtra mem worth 3k?? i mean no one here wud connect to an external VGA. n the 140 gb can go fishing with nemo @ 5400rpm.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 20, 2011)

hi guys, i am planning to buy 6017tx for 55120 Rs inclusive of all tax. Is it a good deal ? i am from Kottayam, Kerala.
is their any precautions that i should take before buying this lap ? Is their any problems related to this lap ? Should i ask any questions to the retailers about this stuff ?  how is the after sale service of HP ?

pls give me a reply as fast u can. thanks in advance


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 20, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> hi guys, i am planning to buy 6017tx for 55120 Rs inclusive of all tax. Is it a good deal ? i am from Kottayam, Kerala.
> is their any precautions that i should take before buying this lap ? Is their any problems related to this lap ? Should i ask any questions to the retailers about this stuff ?  how is the after sale service of HP ?
> 
> pls give me a reply as fast u can. thanks in advance



6017tx for 55k. No man. Pay maximum 52k as quoted on HP india website and it includes all taxes


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to buy a laptop as a desktop replacement and i am considering this laptop but this laptop has a resolution of 720p. will it be good as future proofing?
as 1080p is becoming quite common these days. i would also like to know about it's camera, how is it? I only liked the dv6-6017tx's GDDR5 GPU.

can i get a better laptop at price till 65k? it should have gddr5 graphics , usb 3 ports and 1080p res.
can someone suggest one?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> I want to buy a laptop as a desktop replacement and i am considering this laptop but this laptop has a resolution of 720p. will it be good as future proofing?
> as 1080p is becoming quite common these days. i would also like to know about it's camera, how is it? I only liked the dv6-6017tx's GDDR5 GPU.
> 
> can i get a better laptop at price till 65k? it should have gddr5 graphics , usb 3 ports and 1080p res.
> can someone suggest one?



You can try configuring Dell XPS 15. It has a much better FullHD screen, best speakers in a laptop, all the ports you want, blu-ray drive, etc. The only downside is that it has Nvidia 540M GPU which is not as strong as Radeon 6770M. Try comparing both these GPUs at notebookcheck.net to get a better idea.


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought the HP dv6 6121TX.Happy with it.Only cause of worry is a patch of dead pixels which appeared in the top right corner,which stayed for less than a second.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 20, 2011)

hi guys, i am planning to buy 6017tx .
is their any precautions that i should take before buying this lap ? Is their any problems related to this lap ? Should i ask any questions to the retailers about this stuff ? how is the after sale service of HP ?

pls give me a reply as fast u can. thanks in advance


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> hi guys, i am planning to buy 6017tx .
> is their any precautions that i should take before buying this lap ? Is their any problems related to this lap ? Should i ask any questions to the retailers about this stuff ? how is the after sale service of HP ?
> 
> pls give me a reply as fast u can. thanks in advance



Well, the only precaution that you need to take is about the serial number which has been explained on the first or second page of this forum. I have a 6121TX and haven't faced any problem with it except for the minor GPU ratings as explained earlier. But that is not a real issue as the laptop is performing fine with all of the games and programs. You can ask the dealer for extended warranty, even if you have to pay some for that. I cannot think of any other thing apart from these.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 20, 2011)

thank u


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a little light on f12 (wireless) key and on my macine it is white. It is due to some software/driver error. It does become red when system starts up but becomes white when windows starts to load. I m trying to fix it as i had already fixed it earlier using hit and trial. Anyone knows a proper solution?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> There is a little light on f12 (wireless) key and on my macine it is white. It is due to some software/driver error. It does become red when system starts up but becomes white when windows starts to load. I m trying to fix it as i had already fixed it earlier using hit and trial. Anyone knows a proper solution?



Is the light on the key not behaving the way it is supposed to? i.e, white when wireless radios are on, and amber when they are off??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 20, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Is the light on the key not behaving the way it is supposed to? i.e, white when wireless radios are on, and amber when they are off??



yes it is always white since evening. Is it amber on 6121tx? It is red and white combo on 6017tx


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2011)

It is amber when the wireless radios are off. When I press the key once, the light goes white, and the wi-fi and bluetooth get turned on. Though I don't remember its behavior while booting up.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 21, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> It is amber when the wireless radios are off. When I press the key once, the light goes white, and the wi-fi and bluetooth get turned on. Though I don't remember its behavior while booting up.



Registry mechanic cleaned some stuff and now everything is OK


----------



## sarthaktechgeek (Jun 21, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Well, the problem is with WEI and GPU-Z, because I ran Crysis 2 GPU benchmark yesterday, with all settings to Extreme, Full HDR, Bloom, etc, all set using "Crysis2AdvancedGraphicsOptions", and the results were quite good and the average fps came out to be 26.91. Pretty good actually. Even CoD : Black Ops is running fine on mine, with all settings maxed.
> 
> It doesn't seem that the GPU is underclocked, because the performance is as expected from the normal clock. Maybe the GPU-Z and WEI thing is a driver issue or something for this newer 2GB model of the card, and will be fixed in a future driver update.



26.9 fps is decent for game like crysis 2. so its clear that there is no problem in the hardware its just with the wei and gpuz. well that is not important until u r getting good fps. ok now i can go for dv6 6121tx and one more thing i wanna ask u is that for how much u got that extra 4 gb of ram.. ?
thankyou for ur valuable support..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 21, 2011)

sarthaktechgeek said:


> 26.9 fps is decent for game like crysis 2. so its clear that there is no problem in the hardware its just with the wei and gpuz. well that is not important until u r getting good fps. ok now i can go for dv6 6121tx and one more thing i wanna ask u is that for how much u got that extra 4 gb of ram.. ?
> thankyou for ur valuable support..



I bought the RAM online from eBay.in. Check this link. I had a 10% discount coupon, so I got it for Rs. 2200 only.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 21, 2011)

Personally, i do not like HP, had bad experience in the past.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys shd i go for the amd LLano apu which are gonna launch in india by 1 month or shd i go with the sandy bridge..i was gonna order it tommorow and now am thinking of waiting..is it worth the wait??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

robbinghood said:
			
		

> Personally, i do not like HP, had bad
> experience in the past.


 Pls elaborate. It will help many users and even me to buy my next laptop.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

Everyone knows that amd cpus are cheaper than intel ones.
The video on youtube ( amd a8-3510mx vs  intel i7-2630qm) clearly shows that amd is the winner  in terms of graphical performance, power usage and similar processing performance as the i7
News is that hp is going to refresh 11 of  their laptop models with the amd llano gpus(even the dv6) not to say i7 will be discontinued both will be available in the market.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 21, 2011)

One of ma friends bought this laptop on previous weak. He is very disappointed becoz he is getting only 2.3hrs of battery life on intel gpu when watching film(not HD). He tells me that dont try to buy this laptop at any cost. I think it has 3-4 hrs of battery back up. Now i am so confused at this time because i have just ordered this stuff. Is he telling is correct ? pls give me a detailed reply


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

sara said:
			
		

> One of ma friends bought this laptop on previous weak. He is very disappointed becoz he is getting only 2.3hrs of battery life on intel gpu when watching film(not HD). He tells me that dont try to buy this laptop at any cost. I think it has 3-4 hrs of battery back up. Now i am so confused at this time because i have just ordered this stuff. Is he telling is correct ? pls give me a detailed reply


 The battery life is quite good considering he got it while watching a film.
Doing day to day office tasks and browsing of web should give slightly better battery life


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 21, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey guys shd i go for the amd LLano apu which are gonna launch in india by 1 month or shd i go with the sandy bridge..i was gonna order it tommorow and now am thinking of waiting..is it worth the wait??



I you want to wait the wait one more month after Llamo for the launch of Ivy bridge and then wait for a couple of months for buldozer. Each one is worth waiting. No offence intended here but technology keeps progressing every day



sarathsnair said:


> One of ma friends bought this laptop on previous weak. He is very disappointed becoz he is getting only 2.3hrs of battery life on intel gpu when watching film(not HD). He tells me that dont try to buy this laptop at any cost. I think it has 3-4 hrs of battery back up. Now i am so confused at this time because i have just ordered this stuff. Is he telling is correct ? pls give me a detailed reply



Dont expect too much battery life from an i7 processor. For movies (and gaming too) i5 and i3 are enough and will give a better battery life

I have not tried but maybe decreasing max CPU performance to 60% can increase battery life. You dont need full fire power for day today work


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 22, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> One of ma friends bought this laptop on previous weak. He is very disappointed becoz he is getting only 2.3hrs of battery life on intel gpu when watching film(not HD). He tells me that dont try to buy this laptop at any cost. I think it has 3-4 hrs of battery back up. Now i am so confused at this time because i have just ordered this stuff. Is he telling is correct ? pls give me a detailed reply



That can't be it. I just saw 2 complete movies, in total 4 hours and 10 minutes, with full brightness, and still have 16% charge left. Now, this is pretty good battery backup. If you still think it is less, then get a MacBook. I have heard they last longer. But 4 and a half hours is decent for any PC.


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey guys got my 6121tx with 4gb ram. 
can someone pls tell me how to remove the hp recovery thing,,


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> I you want to wait the wait one more month after Llamo for the launch of Ivy bridge and then wait for a couple of months for buldozer. Each one is worth waiting. No offence intended here but technology keeps progressing every day


well, Ivy Bridge/Bulldozer will come next year.  But I agree that waiting is unfruitful.

Regarding Llano, CPU is no match for Intel. GPU is excellent and battery life is excellent + much better than Intel.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 22, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey guys got my 6121tx with 4gb ram.
> can someone pls tell me how to remove the hp recovery thing,,



First make the backup recovery discs. It would require 3 DVDs, or a 16GB pendrive. After that start the recovery manager and there is an option to remove the recovery partition on the 3rd pane, I think.


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jun 22, 2011)

ico said:


> well, Ivy Bridge/Bulldozer will come next year.  But I agree that waiting is unfruitful.
> 
> Regarding Llano, CPU is no match for Intel. GPU is excellent and battery life is excellent + much better than Intel.



i think intel is still better . amd's top of the line apu clocks max 2.53 ghz and also it uses amd radeon 6620g which is inferior to 6770m. the gaming experience will still be better on the current system ie. intel i7 + amd 6770m.


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2011)

yash.jalan92 said:


> i think intel is still better . amd's top of the line apu clocks max 2.53 ghz and also it uses amd radeon 6620g which is inferior to 6770m. the gaming experience will still be better on the current system ie. intel i7 + amd 6770m.


Battery life matters. You add a discrete GPU, you are sacrificing the battery life. And then there is a possibility of A8-3500M's HD 6620g working together with a discrete AMD GPU in an assymetrical crossfire configuration giving you further boost.

A8-3500M with HD 6620g lasted 2.5 hours on battery while gaming/3D-mark and performing much better against i5-2530M with Intel HD 3000 which lasted 1.5 hours and performed much worse.

A8-3500M (expected price ~35k) was performing pretty close to i7 + GT 540M (Dell xps 15 - 53k) in gaming. Although it doesn't stand a chance in CPU intensive benchmarks.

Infact A8-3500M isn't a competitor for i7 + discrete GPU laptops. It is for people who buy 33-35k laptops and then realize they can't run a game on Intel graphics.

It is going to be the best in class in its segment - entry level notebooks.


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jun 22, 2011)

ico said:


> Battery life matters. You add a discrete GPU, you are sacrificing the battery life. And then there is a possibility of A8-3500M's HD 6620g working together with a discrete AMD GPU in an assymetrical crossfire configuration giving you further boost.
> 
> A8-3500M with HD 6620g lasted 2.5 hours on battery while gaming/3D-mark and performing much better against i5-2530M with Intel HD 3000 which lasted 1.5 hours and performed much worse.
> 
> ...



thats exactly what i mean to say . its good for the people want to play games and are not willing to spend much on a laptop . for 35k its a nice bargain for them . the dual graphics and pricing thing might work for amd . 
if you can club it with 6770m , then u should probably have a very good gaming oriented machine and if amd get this apu right , it might create a heavy price war in the segment


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 23, 2011)

friends,my intel turbo boost monitor is showing some error.do u know any other gadget for it?the t monitor is also showing "processor not supported error".


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:
			
		

> friends,my intel turbo boost monitor is showing some error.do u know any other gadget for it?the t monitor is also showing "processor not supported error".


 Is it turned on in BIOS?

And are you sure you have a processor among these-


> Which processor families support Intel® Turbo Boost Technology?
> 
> Intel® Core™ i7 mobile and desktop processors
> Intel® Core™ i7 processor extreme edition
> ...




The Intel support page-
Processors &mdash; Intel® Turbo Boost Technology frequently asked questions


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 23, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> friends,my intel turbo boost monitor is showing some error.do u know any other gadget for it?the t monitor is also showing "processor not supported error".



download T monitor. It uses much less RAM


----------



## aSd (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello friends,
I have been following this thread and the reason being that i have planned to buy a laptop i was fixated with the 6017tx but as you must be aware it is unavailable, so the next logical choice becomes 6121tx but it is really biting me to pay an extra 2-3k bucks for relatively unimportant upgradations when i was already stretching my budget for the 6017tx.

However, I came across HP dv4 3016tx

HP Pavilion dv4-3016tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ389PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

It is really cheap (about 43k) and houses a nice GPU ATI HD 6750M

but again it is an i5-2410M , 14.0" , and the HD is 5400rpm. 
I need the laptop for heavy gaming. . . 
so what do you guys think. . .

And, thanks in advance. . .


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 23, 2011)

how can we increase the battery backup of 6017tx


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 23, 2011)

aSd said:


> Hello friends,
> I have been following this thread and the reason being that i have planned to buy a laptop i was fixated with the 6017tx but as you must be aware it is unavailable, so the next logical choice becomes 6121tx but it is really biting me to pay an extra 2-3k bucks for relatively unimportant upgradations when i was already stretching my budget for the 6017tx.
> 
> However, I came across HP dv4 3016tx
> ...



The 3016tx is an amazing laptop for 43k.

The 6750M is a very good graphics card. Actually the 6770M is nothing but a 6750M which has been overclocked. The performance difference between them is about 15%.

The 14" screen and the low weight (2.2kgs) will make it more mobile.

I'm sure a quad core CPU will help in multithreaded applications (like 3D modelling software) but for games, a dual core is sufficient. Maybe in games like crysis 2 and all, a quad core might help, but not in most games. Spending 12K just on an i7 over an i5, seems a little overkill. The only things you will find missing are the Beats audio (which is better than the altec lansing on the 3016tx), the i7 and the overclocked graphics (you can do that too by using MSI Afterburner or Sapphire Trixx).

And why are people worrying about HDD RPMs? That does not determine how fast your read/write speeds will be? You wont even realise whether the HDD you're using is a 5400rpm or a 7200rpm. The read/write speed is almost the same. In fact, people say the 7200 is actually noisier. If you want HDD speed, install a SSD drive and just see your machine fly. Although with the reliability issues and steep prices as of now, I don't recommend it.

All in all, this is one great mid-range laptop. You won't regret it. 

I have a question to the people who own the 6017/6121tx. Do we HAVE TO download drivers provided by HP only? Or do we directly go to the AMD radeon site and download them?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Jun 23, 2011)

hi,
how about the dv4 3016 tx laptop. it has Radeon HD 6750m which gives similar framerates like 6770m(notebookcheck.net)..


----------



## apurvcn (Jun 23, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> hi,
> how about the dv4 3016 tx laptop. it has Radeon HD 6750m which gives similar framerates like 6770m(notebookcheck.net)..



Initially i too was planning to buy that ..
But this lap is not in production ryt now...no one has it...not even customer care had heard of such a model...Dont know why.
I tried contacting dealers as well..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 24, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> I have a question to the people who own the 6017/6121tx. Do we HAVE TO download drivers provided by HP only? Or do we directly go to the AMD radeon site and download them?



I have done it both ways and had no problems



aSd said:


> Hello friends,
> I have been following this thread and the reason being that i have planned to buy a laptop i was fixated with the 6017tx but as you must be aware it is unavailable, so the next logical choice becomes 6121tx but it is really biting me to pay an extra 2-3k bucks for relatively unimportant upgradations when i was already stretching my budget for the 6017tx.
> 
> However, I came across HP dv4 3016tx
> ...



You need to see if it ha heating issues. Only a user will be able to tell that. HP is notorious for that. No need to worry however if specs mention HP Coolsense technology


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 24, 2011)

I downloaded Turbo boost monitor from many souces and tried them.now its working fine.





thetechfreak said:


> Is it turned on in BIOS?
> 
> And are you sure you have a processor among these-
> 
> ...



now its working.can u plz upload t monitor.the ones i download gives processor not supported error.



marvelousprashant said:


> download T monitor. It uses much less RAM


----------



## nCyCoD (Jun 24, 2011)

I am thinking of buying 6017tx/6121tx next month.Does it have coolsense?.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 24, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> I downloaded Turbo boost monitor from many souces and tried them.now its working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download the exe from here. Contains T monitor, CPU-Z, GPU-Z and HW monitor



nCyCoD said:


> I am thinking of buying 6017tx/6121tx next month.Does it have coolsense?.



yes it has coolsense


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Jun 24, 2011)

apurvcn said:


> Initially i too was planning to buy that ..
> But this lap is not in production ryt now...no one has it...not even customer care had heard of such a model...Dont know why.
> I tried contacting dealers as well..



I dont know whether dv6 3016tx is in production or not but it's still available in many shops..even HP showrooms are having it..


----------



## aSd (Jun 24, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> The 3016tx is an amazing laptop for 43k.
> 
> The 6750M is a very good graphics card. Actually the 6770M is nothing but a 6750M which has been overclocked. The performance difference between them is about 15%.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the insight,but you see im planning on using this laptop for a long time 4 to 5 years atleast so wont a dual core be pretty old by then and be little supported ?
Im ready to buy the 6121tx,if offers more value over time.
And Im not quite satisfied with a 14" .Also, is the battery backup significantly higher for a 14" than a 15.6" ?

And the overclocking part. . .how harmful can it be ,if at all ?





marvelousprashant said:


> I have done it both ways and had no problems
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see if it ha heating issues. Only a user will be able to tell that. HP is notorious for that. No need to worry however if specs mention HP Coolsense technology



I've observed that overheating is more related to laptop handling than make. . .for example a basic laptop with clogged vent,dusty fans can get hotter than a new high performance laptop. . .your laptops might be operating at reasonable temperatures nowadays but overtime they will develop heating problems as will any other laptop. . .unless,of course you are very meticulous
about cleaning and servicing. . .but. . .HP is notorious for it. . .AGREE !!!


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 25, 2011)

aSd said:


> Thanks for the insight,but you see im planning on using this laptop for a long time 4 to 5 years atleast so wont a dual core be pretty old by then and be little supported ?
> Im ready to buy the 6121tx,if offers more value over time.
> And Im not quite satisfied with a 14" .Also, is the battery backup significantly higher for a 14" than a 15.6" ?
> 
> ...




First of all, any laptop you buy today will not last more than 2 years if you're a serious gamer. Sure, 2 years ago the 8500 would run all games (except crysis) smoothly at high settings, but now the 8500 can't run a game at low settings and at a res of 1024x768 without stuttering. The 6770M is a powerful card, but in today's world where every 6 months, CPUs jump forward by 40% and every year better graphics cards come out. Future proofing is really not possible. Maybe, after two years, you will be able to run games in low settings, after that you will have to decrease your resolution. Also, what will most likely become outdated will be your graphics, not your CPU. A machine having a nice i5 2410M and one having an i7 2630qm (say they have the same graphics) will show about a 10% increase in games, which is seriously not worth it if you plan on primarily gaming. But, for any CPU intensive task, the i7 will be miles ahead. Games are usually not CPU intensive, and considering that they are mostly ported for that outdated rubbish called an xbox 360, you will do just fine for about 1.5 to 2 years. The i7 will have extra flaunt value, maybe about 10-15% increase in game FPS (for eg, from 30 FPS to 34FPS) and a massive increase for multi-threaded apps. When games will require quad core CPUs, then their graphics requirements will far surpass the 6770M. In the end, you will have to sell your lappy and buy a new one. Only question is, do you really want an i7? Because the future proofing you will get in games (about 6 months more than the i5) is not worth the extra dough. If you want a laptop that lasts for 4-5 years, then gaming should not be your priority. If it is, then you will have to sell your laptop in 2-2.5 years, and get a new one.

Overclocking will cause more heat. But a 10% overclock IMHO is perfectly safe. Anything over 20% can reduce the longevity of your computer.

And HP is notorious for their laptops overheating. It is true that dirt in the heat sinks and fans will hamper their efficiency, but HP laptops (maybe they are cursed, I don't know) tend to overheat. Many of my friends have returned HP laptops because they get so overheated. But if the 3016tx has HP CoolSense, which controls the laptop cooling rather efficiently, and if you get a good laptop cooler, you won't face any such problem.


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 25, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Download the exe from here. Contains T monitor, CPU-Z, GPU-Z and HW monitor
> 
> thanks


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jun 25, 2011)

hey found out the reason gpuz is showing 100mhz/80 in 6121. This card is designed to save power. so it uses less clock speeds for small applications that are not system intensive. for eg aero on win 7. it needs only 100mhz to show aero theme in win 7.thus it can save power. If u run a game,the graphics driver automatically increase the clock speeds so that the game runs better.


u can see this if u start gpuz while running crysis or cod etc... u can disable this dynamic clocking thing by using any overclocking software. u dont need to overclock....but just apply standard settings. now ur gpu will always run at full speed and power.


----------



## sachin99 (Jun 25, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> hey found out the reason gpuz is showing 100mhz/80 in 6121. This card is designed to save power. so it uses less clock speeds for small applications that are not system intensive. for eg aero on win 7. it needs only 100mhz to show aero theme in win 7.thus it can save power. If u run a game,the graphics driver automatically increase the clock speeds so that the game runs better.
> 
> 
> u can see this if u start gpuz while running crysis or cod etc... u can disable this dynamic clocking thing by using any overclocking software. u dont need to overclock....but just apply standard settings. now ur gpu will always run at full speed and power.



Hey bro. Please provide the direct downloadable link of any good overclocking software.. Please..


----------



## aSd (Jun 25, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> First of all, any laptop you buy today will not last more than 2 years if you're a serious gamer. Sure, 2 years ago the 8500 would run all games (except crysis) smoothly at high settings, but now the 8500 can't run a game at low settings and at a res of 1024x768 without stuttering. The 6770M is a powerful card, but in today's world where every 6 months, CPUs jump forward by 40% and every year better graphics cards come out. Future proofing is really not possible. Maybe, after two years, you will be able to run games in low settings, after that you will have to decrease your resolution. Also, what will most likely become outdated will be your graphics, not your CPU. A machine having a nice i5 2410M and one having an i7 2630qm (say they have the same graphics) will show about a 10% increase in games, which is seriously not worth it if you plan on primarily gaming. But, for any CPU intensive task, the i7 will be miles ahead. Games are usually not CPU intensive, and considering that they are mostly ported for that outdated rubbish called an xbox 360, you will do just fine for about 1.5 to 2 years. The i7 will have extra flaunt value, maybe about 10-15% increase in game FPS (for eg, from 30 FPS to 34FPS) and a massive increase for multi-threaded apps. When games will require quad core CPUs, then their graphics requirements will far surpass the 6770M. In the end, you will have to sell your lappy and buy a new one. Only question is, do you really want an i7? Because the future proofing you will get in games (about 6 months more than the i5) is not worth the extra dough. If you want a laptop that lasts for 4-5 years, then gaming should not be your priority. If it is, then you will have to sell your laptop in 2-2.5 years, and get a new one.
> 
> Overclocking will cause more heat. But a 10% overclock IMHO is perfectly safe. Anything over 20% can reduce the longevity of your computer.
> 
> And HP is notorious for their laptops overheating. It is true that dirt in the heat sinks and fans will hamper their efficiency, but HP laptops (maybe they are cursed, I don't know) tend to overheat. Many of my friends have returned HP laptops because they get so overheated. But if the 3016tx has HP CoolSense, which controls the laptop cooling rather efficiently, and if you get a good laptop cooler, you won't face any such problem.




ENLIGHTENED !!!
So, you too own a 6017tx ???


----------



## ndk123 (Jun 25, 2011)

if any one who want to buy 6017tx can buy it online from infibeam.com but for 54k


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jun 25, 2011)

Sapphire Technology - TriXX Tweak Utility

pls dont overclock.just apply standard settings


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 25, 2011)

aSd said:


> ENLIGHTENED !!!
> So, you too own a 6017tx ???




Unfortunately, no. I was almost about to buy it, when I kinda changed my mind about going to college this year (for health reasons, and because I thought Sikkim Manipal is not a great college, no matter what rank I scored on their entrance exam). I'll prepare for next year, and if I get a good college in my city, I'll get a desktop, otherwise i'll get a laptop. The only reason I know almost everything about the processors and GPUs and stuff is because I'm one of those freaks who does a whole lot of research, so I can tell you this with absolute certainty.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 25, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> hey found out the reason gpuz is showing 100mhz/80 in 6121. This card is designed to save power. so it uses less clock speeds for small applications that are not system intensive. for eg aero on win 7. it needs only 100mhz to show aero theme in win 7.thus it can save power. If u run a game,the graphics driver automatically increase the clock speeds so that the game runs better.
> 
> 
> u can see this if u start gpuz while running crysis or cod etc... u can disable this dynamic clocking thing by using any overclocking software. u dont need to overclock....but just apply standard settings. now ur gpu will always run at full speed and power.



Even if you run a taxing game in the background, and set GPU-Z to record the maximum clock speeds, it still won't show more than 216MHz for the memory speed, though it will record 725MHz for the GPU clock. 

Now, for the overclocking thing, I have read it, but it does not work with the switchable graphics of these HP laptops. These software require the AMD GPU to be set as primary, and it can't be done using CCC. There is no way to completely disable the onboard graphics using any software. None that I have heard of.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 25, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Even if you run a taxing game in the background, and set GPU-Z to record the maximum clock speeds, it still won't show more than 216MHz for the memory speed, though it will record 725MHz for the GPU clock.
> 
> Now, for the overclocking thing, I have read it, but it does not work with the switchable graphics of these HP laptops. These software require the AMD GPU to be set as primary, and it can't be done using CCC. There is no way to completely disable the onboard graphics using any software. None that I have heard of.



check forum.notebookcheck.com. Guys over there have successfully managed to overclock


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 25, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> check forum.notebookcheck.com. Guys over there have successfully managed to overclock



Can you provide me a direct link?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 25, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Can you provide me a direct link?



*HP dv6t, dv7t Select Edition / Quad Edition (6XXX series) Owners Lounge* - Page 129 my bad those guys have overclocked but dont mention how. You'll have to ask them


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 25, 2011)

Any one with 6017TX, can you install TRIXX or ATITool, and tell me if they are working properly?


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a few questions.

Is this laptop available with a Full HD Screen in India?
How much does +3 years warranty cost?
How much does onsite repairs warranty cost?


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 26, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> *HP dv6t, dv7t Select Edition / Quad Edition (6XXX series) Owners Lounge* - Page 129 my bad those guys have overclocked but dont mention how. You'll have to ask them



Actually, the owner's lounge does not have much info about overclocking. The gaming specific page however has quite a lot, but this was from before the automatic switchable graphics problem. They used Sapphire Trixx or MSI Afterburner.

Gaming - dv6tqe/dv7tqe


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 26, 2011)

None of them work now after the implementation of dynamic switching. 
The problem about the GPU clock has been faced by many owners of HP DV6 all around the globe. Many people have claimed that this really hampers the performance of the system and setting the clock right improves the performance by a significant margin. But alas it can't be done now with the crappy dynamic switching.
It seems all HP laptops can never be trusted to work flawlessly.


----------



## Shashank_PEC (Jun 26, 2011)

Just bought a 6121tx.Can someone tell me how to manually switch GPUs and how to find which GPU is active ??
While playing FIFA 11 I am getting a constant frame rate 60 on both medium and high settings.Is this normal ?

Thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 26, 2011)

Shashank_PEC said:


> Just bought a 6121tx.Can someone tell me how to manually switch GPUs and how to find which GPU is active ??
> While playing FIFA 11 I am getting a constant frame rate 60 on both medium and high settings.Is this normal ?
> 
> Thanks



Right click on desktop > configure switchable graphics


----------



## aSd (Jun 26, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Unfortunately, no. I was almost about to buy it, when I kinda changed my mind about going to college this year (for health reasons, and because I thought Sikkim Manipal is not a great college, no matter what rank I scored on their entrance exam). I'll prepare for next year, and if I get a good college in my city, I'll get a desktop, otherwise i'll get a laptop. The only reason I know almost everything about the processors and GPUs and stuff is because I'm one of those freaks who does a whole lot of research, so I can tell you this with absolute certainty.



Ha ha . . .me too
But, I kinda fell behind. . .
Anyway, Where are you from?
I'm from Lucknow.


----------



## nskaries (Jun 26, 2011)

After doing a bit of research I purchased hp dv-4 3016tx laptop. This laptop has plenty of features like the latest sandy bridge processor and 1 gb ddr5 hd 6750 graphics card. One day while surfing the net I came across an article about the sata bug in the latest intel series 6 chipsets. Unfortunately my laptop has that series 6 chipset. Here is the linkto that article
*www.intel.com/support/chipset.../CS-032521.htm
Intel has issued a recall order for all chipsets of this series with stepping b2. I used various methods to determine my chipset stepping and found out that my stepping was b2. I immediately informed hp customer support and there they directed me to this link
*h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...ctID=c02712015
In that link it is clearly mentioned that if the fourth to sixth digits of your serial numer are greater than or equal to 108 then your laptop does not have the faulty chipset that is the chipset stepping is b3. It also says that because of some bios issue third party software show the chipset stepping as b2 instead of b3. 

I used several methods to determine the chipset stepping of my laptop and they all show my stepping as b2. So I am in a dellema now. The only proof that hp is giving me is the serial number of my laptop and that proof dosen't sound good enough to me. All third party software show that my chipset stepping is b2. The olny certain way of identifying the chipset stepping is to look for the s-spec no. The link provides the details
*www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/specupdate/324646.pdf
How can I find out the s-spec no of my chipset?
Do I need to open my laptop for that?
Will that void my warrenty?
Can a hp service center check my chipsets s-spec no?
Why isn't hp fixing this bios issue thats responsible for third party software showing the chipset stepping as b2?
Does any one else have a new intel series 6 laptop from hp?


----------



## siddharth290 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys,
Recently purchased HP DV6 6017tx laptop and i am ecstatic about it..It runs all the games I throw at it.So far i ran Crysis Warhead, Dawn of War 2K, League of Legends, NFS hot pursuit 2 and deadspace 2.They all run fluently at MAX settings  .

This laptop is truly amazing and at this resolution(1366x768) the ATI 6770m GPU is truly future proof.


----------



## shashankm (Jun 26, 2011)

Finalizing Dell XPS i5 version this week over HP DV6-6017TX
*Reasons for choosing Dell:*

I can get Dell cheaper, thanks to corporate discount!
I am also getting it with 1+3 yrs complete warranty setup. Mean lesser hairfall in case of any up-downs!
the over all setup is still going to make me poorer by 55K but I think it shall do!
Infamous HP customer support stories. I asked HP CS guy why doesn't provide extended support to DV6 *snap*. 
I asked HP store will he be interested in giving some discount etc. He was baffled to hear the word discount and started screaming but said politely, that he doesn't give discount to companies which buy in bulk, then why me?
On other hand, Dell guy told me that first finalize the configuration, mail it to him. Though he didn't told much, but hinted for a discount in range of 8-10%!
Things I will miss with Dell XPS!

The gaming bazooka, 6770 itself!
Premiere few elite clubs of i7 owners. 
extra 140GB of storage, though thats not an issue!
Targus backpack 
Don't know why, heart says Dell(..mind says Hell!), Mind says HP (....heart says himachal pradesh?  )

EDIT: I have to admit, this is one of the most close encounters of laptops! I have experienced them both, both felt great, great sound though Dell spwans over HP in bass department. Spearheaded competetion! Wished I could've purchase both! Joys of being a Central government employee


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

Laptops are bound to have close competitions because the configs are bit limited.
The pricing makes the fight INTENSE!


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 26, 2011)

aSd said:


> Ha ha . . .me too
> But, I kinda fell behind. . .
> Anyway, Where are you from?
> I'm from Lucknow.



I'm from Kolkata. Competition's intense in this country, isn't it? Same case with laptops. 




shashankm said:


> Finalizing Dell XPS i5 version this week over HP DV6-6017TX
> *Reasons for choosing Dell:*
> 
> I can get Dell cheaper, thanks to corporate discount!
> ...




Seems to me that the only reason you purchased the XPS 15 was because of the discount you're getting and the extended warranty (correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't it 3 years of warranty in all, not 3+1? Because 4 years on a laptop seems a little more than Dell can handle). Also, without the discount the scales tip largely on the 6017/6121tx's favour- the 6770M is the best laptop graphics any one of us has seen on a sub 60K laptop. It actually beats the Nvidia 555M, simply because it uses DDR5 memory, while the 555M (used by dell in their xps 17 and alienware 14) uses DDR3.


----------



## shashankm (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes thats an extended warranty of 3 years all in one! 
but tell me, in the worst case scenario, if HP or Dell(w/o warranty) dies on me, what would I do with a dead horse? 
And discounts are logical for any sane person out there, ain't they? 
And I do mentioned what I will missing in buying Dell XPS 15! 
So, I guess that clears the air.


----------



## amirtaraj (Jun 26, 2011)

hi friends......i was planning to get HP dv6 6017tx but while researching on net found about dv6 6121tx and apart from 2GB VRAM  and 640GB HDD is there any physical change coz i found somewhere that 6017 as bronze and 6121 as black so does the 6121 have beats audio and same metal case......?


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 26, 2011)

shashankm said:


> Yes thats an extended warranty of 3 years all in one!
> but tell me, in the worst case scenario, if HP or Dell(w/o warranty) dies on me, what would I do with a dead horse?
> And discounts are logical for any sane person out there, ain't they?
> And I do mentioned what I will missing in buying Dell XPS 15!
> So, I guess that clears the air.



Hey, relax. I'm not criticizing your decision, just laying it out. It is very much possible your laptop will die out in 3 years, in fact the warranty will definitely be used in the 3 year period. It may be to replace the display, or change the CPU fan. I'm not saying you made the wrong choice. Honestly, Dell's service (the extended warranty. The service centre of HP in kolkata atleast is better than Dell) is the only reason it sells more than HP. If HP introduced a 3 year warranty, no one would bother with Dell, unless they had a bitter experience with HP in the past.




amirtaraj said:


> hi friends......i was planning to get HP dv6 6017tx but while researching on net found about dv6 6121tx and apart from 2GB VRAM  and 640GB HDD is there any physical change coz i found somewhere that 6017 as bronze and 6121 as black so does the 6121 have beats audio and same metal case......?




No difference between the two except for the HDD size, and the increased VRAM. The colour is deep chocolate brown, almost like the colour of coffee beans (check the pics posted on the beginning pages of this thread). I believe the 6017tx is no longer available at most stores, at least not at stores i checked.


----------



## Shashank_PEC (Jun 26, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Right click on desktop > configure switchable graphics



Still cant find the option to switch GPU  . When I click on 'Configure Switchable Graphics'. I get the following screen:


*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/232b0f96a2.png

Please help guys!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 27, 2011)

Shashank_PEC said:


> Still cant find the option to switch GPU  . When I click on 'Configure Switchable Graphics'. I get the following screen:
> 
> 
> *www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/232b0f96a2.png
> ...



Yes, that is what you should get. There is no option of manual switching. You can only select the mode in which an application is to be run, and the CCC will automatically use the GPU required for that program.


----------



## Shashank_PEC (Jun 27, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Yes, that is what you should get. There is no option of manual switching. You can only select the mode in which an application is to be run, and the CCC will automatically use the GPU required for that program.



Thanks Aniket. I have another question guys. Is there a way to check which GPU is active ??


----------



## nCyCoD (Jun 27, 2011)

Is its display angle dependent?


----------



## amirtaraj (Jun 27, 2011)

siddhanthgupta said:


> No difference between the two except for the HDD size, and the increased VRAM. The colour is deep chocolate brown, almost like the colour of coffee beans (check the pics posted on the beginning pages of this thread). I believe the 6017tx is no longer available at most stores, at least not at stores i checked.



Thank you for clearing my doubt will enquire in shop about exact pricing and planning to get one next month..........

Any idea about when or will they launch the 1080p screen dv6 in India.....? also in US site there is a new steel (grey silver colour) available so will they get here.....?also bluray? why dont we get all these here they should have bring in a varient with all these and a i7 2820 processor.......may be i am spoilt after visiting US site.....


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jun 27, 2011)

hey owners , has anyone tried dirt 3 ....does the game works fine ?


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jun 28, 2011)

hey i tried dirt 3 runs fine on high settings with average of 22fps on 6121tx ( 8 gb ram)


----------



## vinwins (Jun 28, 2011)

rachitboom2 said:


> *Pics uploaded on second page...*
> Just brought HP DV6-6017tx a few hours back, initial impressions -
> 
> 1. Haven't installed any games 'YET', so cant comment on the heating issues, but still for those still anxious, till now the heat up has been acceptable considering an i7 machine...
> ...



i wanna buy hp dv6-6121tx. Is it available in hp shops???
and by the way, i have read igyaan review on it. It says that it shows heating problem in non-ac room.
 Link:HP Pavilion DV6 6017tx Core i7 Laptop Full Review, Price, Specifications, Benchmark


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:
			
		

> hey i tried dirt 3 runs fine on high settings with average of 22fps on 6121tx ( 8 gb ram)


 What resolution? Anti-aliasing on?


			
				 vinwins said:
			
		

> i wanna buy hp dv6-6121tx. Is it available in hp shops???
> and by the way, i have read igyaan review on it. It says that it shows heating problem in non-ac room.
> Link:HP Pavilion DV6 6017tx Core i7 Laptop Full Review, Price, Specifications, Benchmark


 It should be availabe of leading HP showrooms.
BTW, you want to buy a 6121 tx, but the link you gave is for _6017 TX_....??


----------



## devilsalive (Jun 28, 2011)

bought this one (dv6-6121tx) yesterday from ranchi at 53.8k , got a titan voucher worth 2k free with it. 
a bit of flex in the keyboard else no problem.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 28, 2011)

^^
can you please let me know about the dealer??i am also from ranchi and planning to get this laptop.also please elaborate what you mean by flex in keyboard.
P.S.-kindly ignore my silly query on keyboard as I have been a desktop user till date.


----------



## devilsalive (Jun 28, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> can you please let me know about the dealer??i am also from ranchi and planning to get this laptop.also please elaborate what you mean by flex in keyboard.
> P.S.-kindly ignore my silly query on keyboard as I have been a desktop user till date.



got it from lavision (sainik market). its a bit of creeking sound that comes when i press the direction key (> )and numpad key (0). else the keyboard is fine.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 28, 2011)

heartiest congratulations for the device!!
did the dealer offer you that scheme and price himself or did you bargain hard??i'm asking this because other dealers are quoting 54k for 6017tx and 56k for 6121tx without any such offer...didnt give la vision a chance though.!!


----------



## vehlaman1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey people. Been following this thread for some time now, some good discussion going on here.
I've been wanting to buy this laptop (first 6017tx but now have to go for 6121tx) but couldn't buy it because the dealers say that extended warranty is not available which is really important to convince my parents.
So could anyone *please* tell me if they bought it with extended warranty or that the warranty will become available in the future?
Thanks anyway to all the people who posted in this thread.


----------



## sachin99 (Jun 29, 2011)

vehlaman1 said:


> Hey people. Been following this thread for some time now, some good discussion going on here.
> I've been wanting to buy this laptop (first 6017tx but now have to go for 6121tx) but couldn't buy it because the dealers say that extended warranty is not available which is really important to convince my parents.
> So could anyone *please* tell me if they bought it with extended warranty or that the warranty will become available in the future?
> Thanks anyway to all the people who posted in this thread.



All of us have got one year warranty.. Actually in india the extended warranty is not available with hp laptops till now.. In US its available.. If you want a laptop with extended warranty go for dell.. Or if you want vfm then buy hp..


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 29, 2011)

My dv6 6121TX battery maximum charge is dropping day by day,as shown in battery meter.At first,when i bought it,it was 5060mAh.Now its 4782 mAh.Is it normal?Can other owners post their battery ratings?And what is the battery life you all get?


----------



## devilsalive (Jun 29, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> heartiest congratulations for the device!!
> did the dealer offer you that scheme and price himself or did you bargain hard??i'm asking this because other dealers are quoting 54k for 6017tx and 56k for 6121tx without any such offer...didnt give la vision a chance though.!!



yeah he initially quoted me the price of 56k,but then agreed on 53.8. 


@ forum members. 
how to get fullscreen in games that hv lower or non native resolution.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 29, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> My dv6 6121TX battery maximum charge is dropping day by day,as shown in battery meter.At first,when i bought it,it was 5060mAh.Now its 4782 mAh.Is it normal?Can other owners post their battery ratings?And what is the battery life you all get?



I have a similar problem. My battery wear is 8% although I have never overcharged it


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you check your battery status? I just checked mine using CPUID and HWInfo, and the results are as follows:

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5188/5885677940_400e81bf89_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/5885678114_8d666946cd_b.jpg


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jun 30, 2011)

My battery's wear level is at 7 %.is it normal?



aniket.cain said:


> How do you check your battery status? I just checked mine using CPUID and HWInfo, and the results are as follows:
> 
> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5188/5885677940_400e81bf89_z.jpg
> 
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/5885678114_8d666946cd_b.jpg



U'r fully charged capacity is even higher than designed capacity.My batterys wear level is 7%.Whats u'r usage pattern?I usually charge it fully and use the laptop.also at times i use it while its being charged.


----------



## shankyj (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys, I bought HP 6017tx 2 days back only and got few things along with it
-> HP Optical Mouse
-> HP Headphone
-> Cleaning Kit
-> HP Laptop Bag (Its different that back pack)
-> Key guard
@53K

Till now I have used it for movies and entertainment (not for games yet) but I didn't find any heating problem with it.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 30, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> My battery's wear level is at 7 %.is it normal?
> 
> 
> 
> U'r fully charged capacity is even higher than designed capacity.My batterys wear level is 7%.Whats u'r usage pattern?I usually charge it fully and use the laptop.also at times i use it while its being charged.



I was also quite surprised to see that the design capacity of my battery(55080mAh) was higher than yours (5060mAh). A wear level of 7-8% in this early stage is quite high. I remember that my last Thinkpad had a wear level of only 28% after 4 years of usage (yes, that is quite unbelievable). 

My laptop is turned on for more than 10 hours per day. It is much more on weekends. However, it is on mains supply most of the time and I seldom run the laptop on batteries. There might be chances of overcharging, but it is good so far. Like I posted previously, I was able to watch 2 movies back to back one night, totaling 4 hours 10 minutes, with 16% of charge still left.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey every1,m having a little problem with my 6017tx,
i have been trying to copy avi files from dvds to my hdd but it takes a lot of time to do so...on an average am getting copy speeds of around 6 MBPS and max of around 11 MBPS..some dvds wont even copy at speeds more than 2!! but the same dvd when copied on my desktop goes upto around 15 to 19 MBPS!! plz help!!


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to buy Hp pavilion fv6-6017tx....

But it is not available in my city anywhere...

They say the company has discontinued this product...

I cant buy 6121tx (its out of my budget)

Plss help


----------



## cosmocranium (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys! This is my first post on this forum. I am kinda confused between Hp DV6 -6017tx and Vaio VPC CB15. I love everything about the beast from HP lineup but only thing i dont know about it is the screen. The one in Vaio is 1080p. Is the screen on the hp(i know its not FHD) good enough? I mean the sharpness, saturation of colors etc. I also miss the backlit keyboard on DV6!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

cosmocranium said:
			
		

> Hey guys! This is my first post on this forum. I am kinda confused between Hp DV6 -6017tx and Vaio VPC CB15. I love everything about the beast from HP lineup but only thing i dont know about it is the screen. The one in Vaio is 1080p. Is the screen on the hp(i know its not FHD) good enough? I mean the sharpness, saturation of colors etc. I also miss the backlit keyboard on DV6!



Hello. Welcome to Think Digit Forum

The Dell XPS is a great laptop for 50k.  You can even customise it and add a backlit keyboard.


BTW, whats your *MAX* budget?


----------



## cosmocranium (Jun 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Hello. Welcome to Think Digit Forum
> 
> The Dell XPS is a great laptop for 50k.  You can even customise it and add a backlit keyboard.
> 
> ...



My maximum budget is 55k. But it would be nice to get a deal around 53 as i would be able to save some for a Cowon j3 that i am also planning to buy. Dell is not an option as with the standard screen, dell cant stand up to the DV6 in terms of specs. And adding the HD screen will set me back by 6k. So i am just considering the vaio cb15 and the HP beast(DV6) Thanks for the response bro!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

I wasnt able to find exact config of Dv6 you mentioned. can you post it? 

Here is the Xps config 


 XPS 15 with gt 540m 2 gb vRAM

Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
McAfee(R) Security Center - 30 Days Trial Version
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™
6GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2GB + 1 x 4GB)
500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability
*2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus*
6 Cell Primary Battery
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
Dell™ Standard Keyboard (English)


costs- Rs54,605
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 30, 2011)

This laptop is in stock at this site

Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Price in India | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Review | Buy Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | ShopDekho.com

Should I buy this online???(I dont do that normally)

How will be the after sale service given ??

How will they give warranty/guaranty  ???

Pls help


----------



## cosmocranium (Jun 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I wasnt able to find exact config of Dv6 you mentioned. can you post it?
> 
> Here is the Xps config
> 
> ...



I was referring to the DV6 6017tx which the thread is about. The dell u suggested at that price doesnt come with the i7 processor and the Radeon hd 6770m which make the 6017tx unbeatable. I just wanna make sure that the screen is colorful and bright enough. Can u tell how does it compare to the standard dell screen which isnt good as per what i've read about it so far?


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 30, 2011)

What color is your laptop OP? HP Laptop says the 6017tx is available only in"Dark Umber Metal Finish" but many websites are selling a "Bronze Metal" color.
Any idea if these two colors are the same? Which one is yours?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 30, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> This laptop is in stock at this site
> 
> Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Price in India | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Review | Buy Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | ShopDekho.com
> 
> ...



Why does HP indian site does'nt give an option to customize Laptops? How much is the cost of HP Dv6t QE(Quad Edition) in local market? Is it even launched? It has got the following specifications

1) CPU: Intel Core i7 QC2630 (Quad Core)
2) Display: 1920 X 1080 resolution


----------



## evil_maverick (Jun 30, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> Hey every1,m having a little problem with my 6017tx,
> i have been trying to copy avi files from dvds to my hdd but it takes a lot of time to do so...on an average am getting copy speeds of around 6 MBPS and max of around 11 MBPS..some dvds wont even copy at speeds more than 2!! but the same dvd when copied on my desktop goes upto around 15 to 19 MBPS!! plz help!!



plzz a lil help!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

> but since I have a Belkin cooling pad mine was a bit better...



how much does this cost?




> .does it shutdown on heating?



please answer this

My friend is trying to make a decision between a 66k XPS 15 with GT540 and i7 and a FHD screen, and HP DV6 for 52k.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 30, 2011)

evil_maverick said:


> plzz a lil help!!



CD/DVD drives in laptops have slower read write speed. I think you are getting normal speeds


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 30, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> This laptop is in stock at this site
> 
> Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Price in India | Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) Review | Buy Hp Pavilion Dv6 Series Dv6-6017tx (bronze Metal) | ShopDekho.com
> 
> ...




Help me here


----------



## cyanide911 (Jun 30, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Help me here



I've bought mine online too.

They'll give you a proper bill, don't worry. The warranty will be handled by the company (HP) not the person who sells it to you. So as long as you have the original bill with you, HP will provide you the warranty. Same with after sales service. 
Just like when  you buy it from a normal physical shop


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Cyanide911 ....
If there is a problem with my laptop then where Should I go ??

Sorry for asking such questions ...but  I am afraid


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 30, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Thanks Cyanide911 ....
> If there is a problem with my laptop then where Should I go ??
> 
> Sorry for asking such questions ...but  I am afraid



In that case you go to any HP Service Centre with the bill you get when you buy the laptop online.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok 
Thanks ankit

Gonna buy it online ...
Thanks for all the Information


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Jul 1, 2011)

just bought dv6 6121 tx a few hours back 
this is my first ever laptop so i might ask some novice questions 
should i download any drivers for 6770 graphics?..im not familiar with these hotfix stuffs so please enlighten


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats for your new Laptop 
The drivers should be in laptop or come as a Dvd. Try running a game to see if it lags


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 1, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> just bought dv6 6121 tx a few hours back
> this is my first ever laptop so i might ask some novice questions
> should i download any drivers for 6770 graphics?..im not familiar with these hotfix stuffs so please enlighten



Drivers are already pre-installed so dont install them unless you are very sure about it.
If you play a game and it lags then there might be a need to install a hotfix


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2011)

Quick question.

I intend to format my laptop. Don't want to use HP's recovery disks as they will install crapware. How can I install vanilla Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit using my OEM key?

*Edit:* all right found the answer. I can use retail Windows 7 DVD and activate it with my OEM key. I might have to use phone activation though.


----------



## Samyukth (Jul 3, 2011)

hello everyone
just saw this discussion few days ago and so i signed up and thought of asking a few queries abt the dv6 machine...

what would be *approx* price of 6121tx?
does 6121tx include 8gig of ram initially?
what's its hard disk capacity?

and

can i customize 6017tx to atleast 750GB of space instead of 500GB?


----------



## sachin99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> hello everyone
> just saw this discussion few days ago and so i signed up and thought of asking a few queries abt the dv6 machine...
> 
> what would be *approx* price of 6121tx?
> ...



approximate price is around 53k..
The configuration of 6121tx is exactly same as 6017tx.The difference is it has 640gb hard disk. 2gb 6770M graphics card.. And 612tx does not have 4gb ram.. But you can add another 4gb ram easily..   
and about customisation atleast for now customization is not available in india..


----------



## cyanide911 (Jul 4, 2011)

How well can it run Crysis (the first one) at 1080p? At highest settings. Playable FPS? 
With an external FHD Display of course.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

No in this laptop you wont get playable FPS atleast not at highest settings that too at 1080p


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to raise the issue of GPU performance once again. I have been playing Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood, FEAR 3, Resident Evil 5, Battlefield Bad Company 2 and others, and I'm getting around 20-25 FPS in all of them at all settings at maximum. Crysis 1 crashes if I set AA to 8X. Crysis 2 was running better though. But the scores should be much better according to notebookcheck.net. Is everyone of you, specially the 6017TX owners, getting the same performance from their cards?

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

@ankit

What resolution are you playing them at? Must be default resolution that desktop runs at


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup, I'm running all of them at 1366x768 which is the native resolution of the screen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Try at slightly lower resolution like 1024x768 which should give you a performance boost 


Its always better to run games in laptops lower than Native resolution


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

My query is different. It should berform much better according to all the sites I have seen. I just want to know if everybody is getting the same or not. Because it seems that there is some problem with some 6770M cards as reported on many forums. I have posted this problem before.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Which site have you seen?
Also use this software during gaming. It disable unnecessary services, etc
Game Booster 2.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance 

CLick boost then open the game


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

It is some problem with the card's memory clock itself. It goes to a maximum of 216MHz even while running most GPU intensive tasks. And this problem is with almost eveyone having 6100 series laptops with 2GB 6770M. Those laptops which came with an option of manual switching of GPUs, could use an overclock utility to set the clock at default 800MHZ and then they saw quite a boost in the performance. But since we don't have that option of manual switching, we can't set the clock right. I have posted the problem a few pages back.
That's why I am asking the 6017 users about the frame rates they are getting.

Check this: *forum.notebookreview.com/hp-pavilion-notebooks/582641-gaming-oc-vs-stock-comparison-5.html#post7568629

And this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/140870-initial-impressions-hp-dv6-6017tx-9.html#post1426216


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to raise the issue of GPU performance once again. I have been playing Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood, FEAR 3, Resident Evil 5, Battlefield Bad Company 2 and others, and I'm getting around 20-25 FPS in all of them at all settings at maximum. Crysis 1 crashes if I set AA to 8X. Crysis 2 was running better though. But the scores should be much better according to notebookcheck.net. Is everyone of you, specially the 6017TX owners, getting the same performance from their cards?

Thanks. 


I have been running crysis warhead which has the same game engine as crysis 1 at extreme settings with 8x anti aliasing at 25 fps on my hp dv6-6017tx(native resolution). All the other games run at much better fps.



aniket.cain said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd like to raise the issue of GPU performance once again. I have been playing Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood, FEAR 3, Resident Evil 5, Battlefield Bad Company 2 and others, and I'm getting around 20-25 FPS in all of them at all settings at maximum. Crysis 1 crashes if I set AA to 8X. Crysis 2 was running better though. But the scores should be much better according to notebookcheck.net. Is everyone of you, specially the 6017TX owners, getting the same performance from their cards?
> 
> Thanks.



I have been running crysis warhead which has the same game engine as crysis 1 at extreme settings with 8x anti aliasing at 25 fps on my hp dv6-6017tx(native resolution). All the other games run at much better fps.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the exact model of the wifi adapter in this notebook?
Can be found in device manager.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. But what about other games? Eg, BF:BC2 gives me only 20-22 fps at all settings at max. CoD:Modern Warfare gave only 25-30 fps at max settings. Far Cry 2 gives 32 fps in the benchmark. And even an old game like CS:Source gives around 38fps in the benchmark test. Certainly it should perform much better.


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 6, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Ok. But what about other games? Eg, BF:BC2 gives me only 20-22 fps at all settings at max. CoD:Modern Warfare gave only 25-30 fps at max settings. Far Cry 2 gives 32 fps in the benchmark. And even an old game like CS:Source gives around 38fps in the benchmark test. Certainly it should perform much better.



Something is certainly wrong with your card.I play Team fortress 2 (which has the same game engine as that of cs source) at 120 fps with all the settings at max.

Do one thing..check if your HP cool sense is in Performance mode and not in the coolest mode.

Plus go to catalyst center and select high performance for the card during battery as well as during Plug-in.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

siddharth290 said:


> Something is certainly wrong with your card.I play Team fortress 2 (which has the same game engine as that of cs source) at 120 fps with all the settings at max.
> 
> Do one thing..check if your HP cool sense is in Performance mode and not in the coolest mode.
> 
> Plus go to catalyst center and select high performance for the card during battery as well as during Plug-in.



I've tried everything and the problem still remains the same. Like I said, something is wrong with the card's memory clock. And the problem is not only mine. It is very prevalent among the HP DV6 laptops having 6770M GPU. Perhaps only with the 2GB version.


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Initial impressions - HP DV6-6017tx*



aniket.cain said:


> I've tried everything and the problem still remains the same. Like I said, something is wrong with the card's memory clock. And the problem is not only mine. It is very prevalent among the HP DV6 laptops having 6770M GPU. Perhaps only with the 2GB version.



Well yeah maybe.cos I heard that the 2gb version is underpowered.



aniket.cain said:


> I've tried everything and the problem still remains the same. Like I said, something is wrong with the card's memory clock. And the problem is not only mine. It is very prevalent among the HP DV6 laptops having 6770M GPU. Perhaps only with the 2GB version.



Reinstall Bios and try out.That might help.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Underpowered is an understatement. This card is crippled! There is only one solution to it, and that is to manually set the desired clocks. But I have not yet found any method to do that. It can be done easily on systems having the option to manually select which card to run. But not on systems with auto-switching...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Underpowered is an understatement. This card is crippled! There is only one solution to it, and that is to manually set the desired clocks. But I have not yet found any method to do that. It can be done easily on systems having the option to manually select which card to run. But not on systems with auto-switching...


*The 6000 series uses the old mux-based switchable graphics. That means that both GPUs (the Radeon and the Intel) are connected to a mux, and the mux connects to the display. When you switch graphics you are changing which GPU connects to the display.

The 6100 series uses a muxless design. This is the same basic design as NVIDIA Optimus. What that means is that the Radeon GPU renders into memory, but the Intel GPU is used for outputting the final image. This is the key here - the Intel GPU is always active, it's just that the Radeon does the rendering work when it's selected.*

Clearly the problem is that AMD hasn't gotten working OpenGL support with the muxless design. That's probably because they didn't have the software engineering resources to get it done right away. Since most games on Windows are Direct3D (not OpenGL), it makes sense to focus on that first. But rest assured that there is nothing intrinsic to the muxless design that makes OpenGL impossible. *It's just a matter of AMD getting the driver support right.*

*You are never going to be able to switch purely to the Radeon graphics like you can on the 6000 series*. The muxless technology doesn't work that way. You may at some point be able to force-select the Radeon GPU, but the Intel GPU will still be active.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *The 6000 series uses the old mux-based switchable graphics. That means that both GPUs (the Radeon and the Intel) are connected to a mux, and the mux connects to the display. When you switch graphics you are changing which GPU connects to the display.
> 
> The 6100 series uses a muxless design. This is the same basic design as NVIDIA Optimus. What that means is that the Radeon GPU renders into memory, but the Intel GPU is used for outputting the final image. This is the key here - the Intel GPU is always active, it's just that the Radeon does the rendering work when it's selected.*
> 
> ...



What about the DV6-6017TX? It is 6000 series, but it still has got no option of manual switching. And anyhow, I hope AMD fix this issue real soon, coz i am very pissed off at this laptop which struggles to touch a playable 30fps in all the games.


EDIT: Anybody interested in buying this model, please read THIS first.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

That is not a pretty post mate.

The problem is with OpenGL or Direct3D ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> That is not a pretty post mate.
> 
> The problem is with OpenGL or Direct3D ?


The problem is that, in the the 61xx series HP moved on to a newer Auto-Switch tech for AMD GFX. But due to *AMD drivers*, OpenGL applications (Adobe CS5, Minecraft etc) cannot access the powerful HD6770M. They have to run on the Intel HD3000.

Most users won't be affected by this problem.

Nvidia's Optimus tech also had similar problems. They were fixed and hopefully AMD will fix theirs too. And soon.


I think Aniket's problem is something else. I couldn't find much about his problem.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Can anyone tell me the exact model of the wifi adapter in this notebook?
> Can be found in device manager.


Bump


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

Now it says that the OpenGL programs will have a problem but I know that most of the games run in the Direct3D mode.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Now it says that the OpenGL programs will have a problem but I know that most of the games run in the Direct3D mode.


Yes that's why its not a problem for most users.

Photoshop will work with slight lag.
After effects and other hifi Adobe products will not work well.
Most rendering apps won't work well.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

It is not gonna affect most users is very true but it will affect a small majority.

AMD might release a Fix soon .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> What about the DV6-6017TX? It is 6000 series, but it still has got no option of manual switching. And anyhow, I hope AMD fix this issue real soon, coz i am very pissed off at this laptop which struggles to touch a playable 30fps in all the games.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anybody interested in buying this model, please read THIS first.


I found a possible solution for your problem.
Try to disable hardware acceleration in flash and your browser and see if that works.

ATI downclocks its cards when in Idle/2D mode and goes back to normal when in 3D mode.

HW Acceleration will switch it to 2D mode.

If this doesn't work,
Disable Powerplay in the Ati CCC.

If it still doesn't work, try *www.techpowerup.com/rbe/ at your risk.



> Flash content plays using the H.264 codec. This will clock some graphics chips at 400 MHz for the Unified Video Decoder (or UVD for short), assuming you have hardware acceleration enabled.





xtremevicky said:


> It is not gonna affect most users is very true but it will affect a small majority.
> 
> AMD might release a Fix soon .


Or it may take a lot of time. They haven't even acknowledged the problem yet.
Nvidia took a half a year to fix Optimus.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

They will be aware of the problem as people have contacted them . They might not acknowledge it as that might affect the sales so lets hope our friends can have a end to there problem.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 7, 2011)

My problem is mentioned in *THIS* thread.

If you go through all the posts, you'll find that there are some users which are getting pretty good performance in all the games, even at FullHD resolutions. But, there are many users, who are facing some problem with the 6770M. I am one of those unfortunate sufferers.

Like I have mentioned numerous times before, I'm not getting good fps in any of the games. And yes, I do know how to set it to 'High Performance' etc, so please don't suggest me to do so time and again. I have updates the drivers, removed all the crapware, keep the laptop plugged in while gaming and even upgraded the RAM to 8 GB because the damn thing was showing me low on memory error while playing games. 

Last night, I set all settings to 'Low' in Battlefield : Bad Company 2 and still it wasn't touching 40fps. At all settings max, it runs at 18-20 fps. How pathetic is that? And I know it is not running on onboard graphics, because if I set it so, the performance drop is immense. Now I would like to know how many other owners of 6121TX here are having this problem.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

> Now I would like to know how many other owners of 6121TX here are having this problem.


This problem can be seen on desktop cards as well. ATI as well as Nvidia.

Try the flash HW Acc fix I mentioned on the last post of the last page.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This problem can be seen on desktop cards as well. ATI as well as Nvidia.
> 
> Try the flash HW Acc fix I mentioned on the last post of the last page.



I would do that in the evening when I get back to my room. But I doubt that it will fix that. This problem is widespread and nobody has found any solution to it yet.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 7, 2011)

HP has introduced '*Accidental Damage Protection*' for HP customers in India.
*h20271.www2.hp.com/SMB-AP/cache/pdf/ADPBrief.pdf


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

Good incentive by HP !

This would force Dell to Cut down the rates !


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 7, 2011)

Seems like 6770M has pissed up everyone. Read the details posted by aniket.cain at HP Pavillion DV6-6XXX series Owners Lounge V2 . IF one goes with either GeForce 525M or 540M in Dell, don't they create problems with this muxless dynamic switching ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope they done ! 

I have NFS Ho Pursuit and it does no show my GFX but my GFX works during the game and I get great FPS . 

The reason is Nvidia have solved this problem .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Seems like 6770M has pissed up everyone. Read the details posted by aniket.cain at HP Pavillion DV6-6XXX series Owners Lounge V2 . IF one goes with either GeForce 525M or 540M in Dell, don't they create problems with this muxless dynamic switching ?


As xtremevicky said, Nvidia have solved this problem (as they launched this last year). Amd will release new drivers to solve this problem.

And AMD's design is only giving problem with OpenGL. So windows gamer will not be effected by this. (Unless you like Minecraft)

Also this problem only exists in 6121TX and not 6017TX.

If you are not a gamer or don't use windows, then this Laptop is not for you. Dell XPS15 is a better option with much better speakers and screen. Also a backlit KB.

Aniket Cain's problem is not related to HD6770M or HP. Its a problem with ATI and their (not so good) power saving feature.


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> As xtremevicky said, Nvidia have solved this problem (as they launched this last year). Amd will release new drivers to solve this problem.
> 
> And AMD's design is only giving problem with OpenGL. So windows gamer will not be effected by this. (Unless you like Minecraft)
> 
> ...



Okay! It is finally starting to sink in.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> My problem is mentioned in *THIS* thread.
> 
> If you go through all the posts, you'll find that there are some users which are getting pretty good performance in all the games, even at FullHD resolutions. But, there are many users, who are facing some problem with the 6770M. I am one of those unfortunate sufferers.
> 
> ...



It might be worth trying to downgrade to v11.5 that allows manual switching option


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

Do one thing..tell your problem in crystal clear words to *@CatalystCreator* on Twitter.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> It might be worth trying to downgrade to v11.5 that allows manual switching option



I tried formatting the system and installed 11.5 but manual switching option is not available even there. Something they changed in the hardware which makes it impossible (according to some forum I read).


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> What about the DV6-6017TX? It is 6000 series, but it still has got no option of manual switching. And anyhow, I hope AMD fix this issue real soon, coz i am very pissed off at this laptop which struggles to touch a playable 30fps in all the games.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anybody interested in buying this model, please read THIS first.



I have the 6017tx model and it has manual switching in it. I can change the gpu to the 6770 or intel depending upon my need unlike the one in 6121tx..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I tried formatting the system and installed 11.5 but manual switching option is not available even there. Something they changed in the hardware which makes it impossible (according to some forum I read).



What if you uninstall all the AMD drivers and then try installing 6017tx drivers? Also remember that windows may automatically be downloading the drivers so download 6017tx drivers then disconnect from the internet. Uninstall the original drivers and install the 6017tx ones.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> What if you uninstall all the AMD drivers and then try installing 6017tx drivers? Also remember that windows may automatically be downloading the drivers so download 6017tx drivers then disconnect from the internet. Uninstall the original drivers and install the 6017tx ones.



People have tried doing that. But it doesn't work. CCC still gives only the option of automatic switching.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gone through all the discussions here. One simple question, Shall I go ahead with 61xx or stick to 6017?
I am from Bangalore and going to purchase tomorrow. Any idea where I can get any of them?

Thanks


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

I think if you can find 6017 then you should go for it !


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Vicky. 6017 is available online at shopdekho or something portal. they have COD option too. shall I go for it? or try at SP Road first tomorrow? if none is available then go to the online portal?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

Let the owners of 6017 confirm you once again !

I say go to S P Road and try in some HP retail shops in Garuda Mall and try finding it there and then if not go for COD . 

PS :- When you receive the package verify it before giving the money !


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 8, 2011)

Get 6017TX without doubt. 6121 offers nothing for the premium it demands. And comes with its own share of problems, specially this GPU one. I would recommend you try to avoid 6121TX at all costs. 1GB of extra VRAM is just a gimmick and 140GB of extra HDD space is simply not worth the trouble and the heftier price tag.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Vicky and Aniket. Will go out tomorrow to search. Hope to find one.
By the way, do any of you have any contact number for stores at SP Road? I do not have any. And I am unable to find contact number of any HP World in Bangalore.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

Call HP in any of these numbers-


1800 42 54 999 (From MTNL/ BSNL within India) OR 3030 4499 (Prefix city code when calling from mobile phone) and ask bout dealer location  


HP - India | Contact HP - Phone assistance


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 9, 2011)

At kormangla croma, i found one model, 6140tx with identical configuration as well as price as 6017tx - 1gb ddr5 6770 also.
Now this one is 61** series. So dont know if the problems of 6121 will be there or not. Are they common to any 61** series or with 2gb ddr5 6770?
Guys, any idea/suggestions?

Searched the whole of sp road for 6017 and it is not available.
So i have ordered from shopdekho.com with COD option.
Just that i will have to add another 4gb ram later.
By the way, has anybody ordered from them? Are they reliable as flipkart?


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

try installing old ati catalyst drivers....may be they have manual switching options....or maybe the new drivers are not compatible with 6121s gpu...


----------



## nishanth1234 (Jul 10, 2011)

hey aniket just installed battle field bad company 2 on my 6121tx ( 8 gb ram) just like yours... on high settings i get 25-40fps and on medium about 40's-70's.
i thik your problem is that ur active power plan is "power saving" mode..try to change to "high performance".this worked for me in power saving i got horrible fps..but when i switched to high performance it worked fine..

The amd catalyst 11.7 drivers will hopefully fix these issues


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 10, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey aniket just installed battle field bad company 2 on my 6121tx ( 8 gb ram) just like yours... on high settings i get 25-40fps and on medium about 40's-70's.
> i thik your problem is that ur active power plan is "power saving" mode..try to change to "high performance".this worked for me in power saving i got horrible fps..but when i switched to high performance it worked fine.
> The amd catalyst 11.7 drivers will hopefully fix these issues



At "High", what do you set as AA, AF and HBAO? Any other gams of which you could provide fps?

Btw, my laptop is set to be at 'High Performance' all the time. Any other games that you play? And could you please post screenshots of GPU-Z on your system (while running some game on the background)?

Thanks...


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. Coming to thinkdigit after a long time.

I am also looking for 6017tx but couldn't find it. Any suggestions from where to get it. I don't want to buy online. I live in bangalore.

Also should I consider 6121tx?  I see it has some graphics problem.  Also please tell me the price for 6121tx. I asked one HP seller he told me a price of 58k. And another one told mgr price of 56k. Guys please tell in wat price u all bought 6121tx.

I am living without a laptop. Old one got stolen and its really hard for me to live without o computer.


----------



## Samyukth (Jul 10, 2011)

hey how many megapixels is the inbuilt webcam in 6017tx and 6121tx laptops?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fun2sh, at sp road, 6121 was offered to me at 53k. Check once there.

what is power adapter coming with 6121? At flipkart it is mentioned at 65W !!!!


----------



## Machinehead (Jul 11, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> At kormangla croma, i found one model, 6140tx with identical configuration as well as price as 6017tx - 1gb ddr5 6770 also.
> Now this one is 61** series. So dont know if the problems of 6121 will be there or not. Are they common to any 61** series or with 2gb ddr5 6770?
> Guys, any idea/suggestions?
> 
> ...





HEY Arsenal dude,
getting along with the forum quite a while now.

Ive ordered HP 6017 TX from shop dekho too.. 
guess we have to watch our backs now

when is your shipment due for?

FEED me when u get hold of the machine....


P>S  I am GUNNER fan


----------



## cyanide911 (Jul 11, 2011)

So I ordered a 6017tx for 49k, I got a 6121tx shipped to me. How I wish the OpenGL problem didn't exist in this. 

You guys  think I should return it? I don't play Minecraft although I was planning to start using the Adobe CS suite of products. 
But I think HP/AMD would solve this problem ASAP.

And are you guys positive that the 6121tx=6017tx when it comes to normal DirectX gaming? Does this new muxless switching cause a performance drop there too?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyanide, going through aniket.cain's posts, I am not very hopeful. He is having the same one and its gaming performance is not upto the mark.

Please let us know the gaming performances for you. *fingers crossed*
all the best


----------



## amirtaraj (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone got hands on HP dv4-3016tx?
Is there any graphics issue with it?
Which one is better dv6-6121tx or dv4-3016tx ,screen size and cost difference wont matter much but I will be playing lots of games and using CAD softwares so will the i7 have good advantage and will there be issue with the new graphiccard architecture in 6100 series?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 11, 2011)

cyanide911 said:


> So I ordered a 6017tx for 49k, I got a 6121tx shipped to me. How I wish the OpenGL problem didn't exist in this.
> 
> You guys  think I should return it? I don't play Minecraft although I was planning to start using the Adobe CS suite of products.
> But I think HP/AMD would solve this problem ASAP.
> ...


Performance drop is insignificant. OpenGL problems will be solved in 6 to 12 months (Going by time Nvidia took to solve a similar problem).


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 11, 2011)

cyanide911 said:


> So I ordered a 6017tx for 49k, I got a 6121tx shipped to me. How I wish the OpenGL problem didn't exist in this.
> 
> You guys  think I should return it? I don't play Minecraft although I was planning to start using the Adobe CS suite of products.
> But I think HP/AMD would solve this problem ASAP.
> ...



If you have installed any game, run it at all the settings maxxed out, or run a benchmark and please post your frame counts. I am not alone with this problem, there are other people with it too.


----------



## tejasxs (Jul 12, 2011)

hi friends,
i'hv been reading this thread since a month,
yet to buy the laptop.

After acknowledging the Radeon problem i am considering Lenovo as an option.
so its,

HP dv6 6017tx (ATI 6770m)  
        vs
lenovo ideapad y570 
.(NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M)

(other configs same)

Actually i read this link

any suggestions??

ps:does lenovo has a good service in india?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is the lenovo available here?


----------



## cyanide911 (Jul 12, 2011)

@aniket: I have and ran CoD:Black Ops. 
Everything on high,AA=4x: Avg 50-55fps

I think it's alright. Actually I don't think the muxless switching should affect performance *that* much. Maybe 5% or so.


By the way, does the left hand palmrest become very hot for you guys too?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 12, 2011)

cyanide911 said:


> @aniket: I have and ran CoD:Black Ops.
> Everything on high,AA=4x: Avg 50-55fps
> 
> I think it's alright. Actually I don't think the muxless switching should affect performance *that* much. Maybe 5% or so.
> ...



Congrats. 
And yes, the left side of the palmrest becomes a little hot after little gaming. And the area near the air-vents on the left becomes a furnace.

So my machine is faulty. I think it will be a little troublesome to make the service center guy understand my problem.


----------



## cyanide911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well my machine gets pretty bloody hot near the palmrest while gaming. The area near the air vents (near the Esc, Tab keys) remains warm, not hot


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 12, 2011)

some more confusion now whether to go with 6121 or not. Its pretty difficult to live without a computer now


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> some more confusion now whether to go with 6121 or not. Its pretty difficult to live without a computer now


If you can find 6017TX,
BUY IT

If you can't
Do you play minecraft?
Do you use Adobe CS?
If yes to either, don't buy HP.
If no to both, buy 6121TX


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ishu, I do not play minecraft or will not use ADOBE suite. My primary use will be to run informatica and Oracle BIEE. For that I need multiple Virtual PCs. Also some amount of gaming, mainly FIFA and football manager series. I understand from your posts that 6121 will be fine for all this.
Then why is Aniket facing such problems in all games? If I am going to invest 55-60K on something, I need to be absolutely sure about the product. And there is no answer to Aniket's problems.

Some more confusion.


----------



## Machinehead (Jul 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> some more confusion now whether to go with 6121 or not. Its pretty difficult to live without a computer now



U know its really hittin me hard why these lenovo models arent placed yet. They'd given a date u know. April 15...

i too had given a thought for a lenovo y 570.
till date no one seems to bother>

i am in dire need of a gamin rig,,, and counted on lenovo.
but they dont show up in time. i got 15 dayz.. mere 15.

now its the HP model im running after...


sick of all the wait...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Ishu, I do not play minecraft or will not use ADOBE suite. My primary use will be to run informatica and Oracle BIEE. For that I need multiple Virtual PCs. Also some amount of gaming, mainly FIFA and football manager series. I understand from your posts that 6121 will be fine for all this.
> Then why is Aniket facing such problems in all games? If I am going to invest 55-60K on something, I need to be absolutely sure about the product. And there is no answer to Aniket's problems.
> 
> Some more confusion.


You can run FM on any PC. FIFA will run fine.

I play them both on the laptop in my sig. 

It looks like you won't game much. I would suggest you to get Dell XPS15 (better screen & speakers). It will easily run FM anf FIFA for quite a few years.
Get FHD screen and 7200rpm HDD.


----------



## Machinehead (Jul 12, 2011)

cyanide911 said:


> So I ordered a 6017tx for 49k, I got a 6121tx shipped to me. How I wish the OpenGL problem didn't exist in this.
> 
> You guys  think I should return it? I don't play Minecraft although I was planning to start using the Adobe CS suite of products.
> But I think HP/AMD would solve this problem ASAP.
> ...



hey cyanide...

A little info on where u purchased the rig wuld be helpful...


----------



## cyanide911 (Jul 12, 2011)

HP Pavilion Notebooks
Various threads about game performance in the 6121tx here. No one is experiencing anything more than a 5% drop in gaming in the 6121tx, some even having an increase in 5% performance as compared to the 6017tx. 
So I think the problem is unique with Aniket. I'll get some more games tomorrow and find out the FPSs.

And btw, I bought mine from EBay. I actually bought a 6017tx, but a shipped a 6121tx. So I got a  6121tx for 48K (After 10% max Rs1000 coupon )


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 12, 2011)

It is pretty weird that a notebook which can handle this
[YOUTUBE]Xo70lNYJzuM[/YOUTUBE]

and this
[YOUTUBE]OtRnpC7ddv8[/YOUTUBE]

And even this
[YOUTUBE]jk5r1mP6om8[/YOUTUBE]

Cannot handle this damn game
[YOUTUBE]FaMTedT6P0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jul 12, 2011)

hey all , my brother insists me to buy 6121tx. so i need to confirm what exactly is the gpu problem?....i want to play games , so will the performance degrade on 6121tx ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

yash.jalan92 said:


> hey all , my brother insists me to buy 6121tx. so i need to confirm what exactly is the gpu problem?....i want to play games , so will the performance degrade on 6121tx ?


You can play almost every game.
You can't play OpenGL games like Minecraft.


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys i successfully overclocked the graphics card to 800/900 on my hp dv6 6017tx.

CHECK OUT MY WEI SCORE FOR GRAPHICS IN THE ENCLOSED ATTACHEMENT.


----------



## sachin99 (Jul 14, 2011)

siddharth290 said:


> Hi guys i successfully overclocked the graphics card to 800/900 on my hp dv6 6017tx.
> 
> CHECK OUT MY WEI SCORE FOR GRAPHICS IN THE ENCLOSED ATTACHEMENT.



Can you tell us , How did you do that.. And also tell which software you used to overclock.?


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, ishu is the GPU problem on 6121tx a hardware problem? or can it be solved with future driver upgrades?


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 14, 2011)

sachin99 said:


> Can you tell us , How did you do that.. And also tell which software you used to overclock.?



I used MSI afterburner software and gradually increased the core clock and memory clock till it became stable.

check this site for more info
HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 14, 2011)

GPU problem is not going to affect all. And yes it can be solved via future driver upgrades. When - nobody knows. What is putting me off is I can not overclock the GPU in 6121, that is bad.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 14, 2011)

fun2sh said:


> Hey, ishu is the GPU problem on 6121tx a hardware problem? or can it be solved with future driver upgrades?



Its a new hardware that doesn't work as well as it should. A driver update will solve it (Expected time 6months).


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried reinstalling win 7? I wud like to partition my hard disk.Shoud i download Win 7 and use my key or can i make the recovery disks and use them to reinstall with partitions?
And can someone suggest a good laptop cooler for gaming on my laptop.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 14, 2011)

siddharth290 said:


> Hi guys i successfully overclocked the graphics card to 800/900 on my hp dv6 6017tx.
> 
> CHECK OUT MY WEI SCORE FOR GRAPHICS IN THE ENCLOSED ATTACHEMENT.



How is the in-game performance? What fps are you getting in crysis2 after overclocking


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 14, 2011)

Hii all!!
Finally my parents have decided to buy a new laptop.Initially I was blindly bent of 6017/6121TX .But it was out of stock and will arrive next week. But at dell store, a dell XPS 17 3D @ 85K caught my fancy and is well within my budget( 1 LACS if features justify).
Here are some queries:-
1.Which one has a better graphics card??*HD 6770 vs GT555M*?
2.How is the battery life of Dell??and does it get heated easily??
Is the price justified??I mean 30k for just a powerful processor and screen??

Thanks for the reply in advance. ​


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 14, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> How is the in-game performance? What fps are you getting in crysis2 after overclocking



The fps is in the 30s-40s range in HARDCORE. 
Never goes below 30.


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 14, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> How is the in-game performance? What fps are you getting in crysis2 after overclocking



And you wont believe it, Witcher 2 plays at 30ish fps with everything turned on except for Ubersampling(with which I get only 15 fps though ).

These numbers are stable and the temperature hardly crosses 75 degrees.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 15, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> Hii all!!
> Finally my parents have decided to buy a new laptop.Initially I was blindly bent of 6017/6121TX .But it was out of stock and will arrive next week. But at dell store, a dell XPS 17 3D @ 85K caught my fancy and is well within my budget( 1 LACS if features justify).
> Here are some queries:-
> 1.Which one has a better graphics card??*HD 6770 vs GT555M*?
> ...


555M = 6770M

Dell has much better screen and speakers. Backlit KB, slightly better build quality, optionally a 7200rpm drive etc.
HP has i7 2630QM and you shouldn't get anything above that.

Battery life is similar and depends on your usage. Upto 5 hrs on a new laptop with a 6cell battery.


----------



## clinton (Jul 15, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> Hii all!!
> Finally my parents have decided to buy a new laptop.Initially I was blindly bent of 6017/6121TX .But it was out of stock and will arrive next week. But at dell store, a dell XPS 17 3D @ 85K caught my fancy and is well within my budget( 1 LACS if features justify).
> Here are some queries:-
> 1.Which one has a better graphics card??*HD 6770 vs GT555M*?
> ...


If u have a budget of a lac,try inquiring about the ASUS Gseries(G53/73) by calling them.My frnd got a G73 and its a great laptop,it has ATI 5870 gfx card,but the newer models come with the GTX 460M cards.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys wat would be the price for 6121tx. I want lowest price.


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you notice if it heats up after prolong use or during gaming... Any specific area of heat up...


----------



## ashh (Jul 16, 2011)

i have 6121tx...

@aniket

i have used fraps, hp cool sense was on all the time(no turbo boost), have run all these games at 1366x768 and ran the benchmark for more than 30 mins.
all are avg fps at 8xAA ,16xAF,vsync on and max gfx
1.cod MW 2(4x AA)-57fps
2.cod Bops-50-60fps
3.Resident Evil 5-46fps
4.just cause 2(4x AA, 16xAF,default settings)-37fps
5.Red Faction Armaggeddon-26fps
6.crysis 2(hardcore settings,vsync on)-25fps

@6017tx owner
are these fps same as in 6017tx??

and i have a problem?? whenever i run games that use DX10 and 11 i dont get fullscreen(there is black strip along right hand hight & and alt+enter gives windowed mode) but same games run in fullscreen in DX9 exe.(eg  dirt3,ResidentEvil5,just cause 2, RFarmaggeddon)

does anybody else have a similar problem??
is there any solution??
any help is appreciated...


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jul 16, 2011)

Has someone tried reinstalling fresh win 7 on 6121TX?
I tried to install Ubuntu 11.04,but got stuck.Did anyone try installing Ubuntu?


----------



## apoorv1in (Jul 16, 2011)

inally HP admits that there is a problem
Official HP statement on Switchable Graphics and Open GL Fun... - HP Support Forum


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

hey in my 6121, nfs most wanted does not run in full grfx. shadow detail is disabled....what is wrong...in pc i have an nvidia 6200 card. shadow details are enabled in my pc... pls help


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 16, 2011)

@ashh
The fps you quoted are exactly the same as on my 6017tx not even 1% difference


----------



## ashh (Jul 16, 2011)

@prashant

thanx man..now i am releaved..but do u get fullscreen at 1366x768 for DX10(dirt 3 , just cause 2)....plz help me in this matter..

@future dv6 buyers

so i hope now there is no more confusion regarding gaming.
6017tx and 6121tx are exactly same wrt fps.. and as a gamer i think fps is all that matters....who cares what clockspeed gpu-z shows as long as the games run smoothly....

but yes as of now u cant overclock 6121tx but somebody has overclocked 6017tx...and also there is opengl issue but that is s/w related which will be solved in due course of time.....but i mostly bought it for gaming and i am really happy with it!!

@aniket
i think there is some issue with ur particular lappy


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jul 17, 2011)

i need help .....i have messed up.....i updated the ccc from amd site and now it is not opening .....any help ?


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 17, 2011)

one of my friend told me not to buy HP laptops b'coz they have poor battery life..
He told me to go for dell xps 15 
he says that You should compromise on Configuration

WHAT SHOULD I DO ???


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 17, 2011)

what is the model and memory size of intel HD graphics in 6017tx ?
can we install linux on 6017tx ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

sarathnair said:
			
		

> can we install linux on 6017tx ?


 

*You can install Linux on JUST ABOUT ANY PC on this planet (other than those pentium 1 PC's*


			
				 sarathsnair said:
			
		

> what is the model and memory size of intel HD graphics in 6017tx ?


It has a AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB DDR5). This is a SUPERB GPU
and the onboard graphics of Intel will be HD3000


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 17, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> one of my friend told me not to buy hp laptops b'coz they have poor battery life..
> He told me to go for dell xps 15
> he says that you should compromise on configuration
> 
> what should i do ???




help me !!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 17, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> help me !!!!


Battery life is good. People are getting upto 5hrs of backup.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 17, 2011)

any other problems with HP ( specifically 6121)


----------



## chintu_1717 (Jul 17, 2011)

Planning to buy a HP Pavilion DV6 laptop next month. Which one would u people suggest DV6-6119TX or DV6-6121TX? I will be playing games and watching movies on my new lappy.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 18, 2011)

I am going to buy 6017tx for 53600 tomorrow.
Is it a good deal ?
Wat should i check before buying this lap, i heard that some series of intel chipset are fault. how i identirfy it ?
is 6121tx is over heating ?
reply me immediately


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 18, 2011)

hey where did you get 6017tx ??? 
You are lucky.....tell the dealer that online price is Rs 52000 (on Hp's site) He may reduce the price..
Good deal .....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 18, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> I am going to buy 6017tx for 53600 tomorrow.
> Is it a good deal ?
> Wat should i check before buying this lap, i heard that some series of intel chipset are fault. how i identirfy it ?
> is 6121tx is over heating ?
> reply me immediately


Try to bargain a bit. You might get it for around 50k.

Chipset flaw is an old thing, don't worry about it.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 18, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> hey where did you get 6017tx ???
> You are lucky.....tell the dealer that online price is Rs 52000 (on Hp's site) He may reduce the price..
> Good deal .....



I am buying from oxygen digital shpe kottayam, kerala


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 18, 2011)

i got 5 hrs 3min backup from my 6121tx. this was mainly net browsing, a movie and some music and i got 1hr 14min while playin crysis 2 at full grfx. i think that is decent backup for a lap of this performance.


@sarath: 6017tx costs only rs 51,600 at logtech,tvm. but they said it was out of stock when i ordered it. so i bought 6121tx instead at 54,600.


----------



## johnmathew (Jul 18, 2011)

@sarathsnair,  I have ordered a dv6 6017TX  from the same oxygen digital shop. He said it would cost me around 58600 including tax and 2 year warranty


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 18, 2011)

i think he is charging for the 2-year warranty...


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 19, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> i think he is charging for the 2-year warranty...



yes 1 year extended warranty cost 4000 in oxygen.

i didnt get 6017tx becoz of out of stock. so i am going to buy 6121tx. is the lap is overheating due to the huge gfx memory of 2GB than 6017tx's 1GB ?
is the back up is same for 2 models ?
is their any problem with 6121tx ? 
pls reply me


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> Is the lap is overheating due to the huge gfx memory of 2GB than 6017tx's 1GB ?


No



> is the back up is same for 2 models ?


Nearly


> is their any problem with 6121tx ?
> pls reply me



6770M can't run OpenGL (Adobe CS5 and Minecraft). HD3000 will be used.


----------



## tom_sama (Jul 19, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> yes 1 year extended warranty cost 4000 in oxygen.
> 
> i didnt get 6017tx becoz of out of stock. so i am going to buy 6121tx. is the lap is overheating due to the huge gfx memory of 2GB than 6017tx's 1GB ?
> is the back up is same for 2 models ?
> ...


I have just bought hp dv6 6121tx.I have used it for continuous 4-5hrs.U cant blame the heating issue just becoz 6121tx is 2 gb.i hav seen threads regarding the heating issues of 6017tx.Normally on playing games the laptop gets heat up.
Make sure u come wit a cooling pad,which will helps a lot.I have run unigine Heaven and wit the config.high. tessellation normal and wit the native resolution wwas getting an avg of 18.1 fps hav anyone run heaven on 6017 or 6017tx?


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 19, 2011)

how the hard drive of 6121tx or 6017tx is partitioned ?
how can i install ubuntu on that ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> how the hard drive of 6121tx or 6017tx is partitioned ?


~50GB is reserved for HP Recovery and the rest is a single OS partition. 


> how can i install ubuntu on that ?


Yeah


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 19, 2011)

can i install ubuntu on that OS partition ?
is their any damage for windows 7 at that time ?
how can i make recovery media , and what is its use ?


----------



## tom_sama (Jul 19, 2011)

ashh said:


> i have 6121tx...
> 
> @aniket
> 
> ...


will u plz run unigine heaven with the config:high,tess:normal,with the native resolution and post the results?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

1) Yes
2) Damage?. You'll have to repartition if you want both Win7 and Ubuntu.
3) Re-installing windows.


----------



## tom_sama (Jul 19, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @ashh
> The fps you quoted are exactly the same as on my 6017tx not even 1% difference


COULD YOU PLZ TEST THE UNIGINE HEAVEN BENCHMARK WITH THE CONFIG:unigine Heaven and wit the config.high. tessellation normal and wit the native resolution AND POST THE RESULTS?''


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 2) Damage?. You'll have to repartition if you want both Win7 and Ubuntu.



how can i repartition ?


----------



## tejasxs (Jul 19, 2011)

to make partition, shrink the c drive.
you need to perform boot time defragmentation to get maximum shrink size,
just dont touch the recovery partition.
i think you can make maximum 2 extra partitions.
the recovery also works perfectly fine and your data is not affected on the new partitions.(i have done this on my compaq laptop, it works great).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

He is correct. Except this. You can create more.



tejasxs said:


> i think you can make maximum 2 extra partitions.



EDIT: I would completely erase the C: and re-install windows from the recovery image (minimal install).


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He is correct. Except this. You can create more.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would completely erase the C: and re-install windows from the recovery image (minimal install).



Actually you can only create more dynamic disks because there are already 4 basic disk partitions from HP. One is the 200MB system drive and other is the recovery drive. And the other 2 drives are available to users as C: and D:.
To create more, you'll have to get rid of the Recovery partition. It can be done through HP Assistant after creating the recovery DVDs.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

4 primary partitions and lots of logical partitions?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 4 primary partitions and lots of logical partitions?



I think primary partitions and logical drives all come under basic disk. And I was unable to create more than 4 primary/logical partitions. Windows said that the new volume will be dynamic and not basic. So I restructured the whole goddamned hdd.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah Dynamic is logical AFAIK. I have 6 partitions on my 160GB HDD.

Only CON is that they are difficult to resize.


----------



## rishi_duke (Jul 20, 2011)

hey everyone, i'm new to this forum and am considering to buy dv6-6121tx.
i want to play games on this lapy n dont have any use of adobe cs5.

i was wondering if anyone has tried devil may cry on dv6. i'm not concerned about the frame rates as dv6 is capable of devouring it, but want to know that wen multiple keys are used at the same time then how does the laptop respond.
as one of my freind's sony laptop fails to respond to input from more than 2 keys.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is extended warranty available for 6121tx ? How much does it cost ? Thanks!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2011)

rishi_duke said:


> hey everyone, i'm new to this forum and am considering to buy dv6-6121tx.
> i want to play games on this lapy n dont have any use of adobe cs5.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone has tried devil may cry on dv6. i'm not concerned about the frame rates as dv6 is capable of devouring it, but want to know that wen multiple keys are used at the same time then how does the laptop respond.
> as one of my freind's sony laptop fails to respond to input from more than 2 keys.



I'd suggest not playing games using the built in keyboard. Especially DMC - that game will devour your keyboard in no time. 

When you are ready to spend as much as 55k, why not spend a few bucks more and get a keyboard as well ..



randomuser111 said:


> Is extended warranty available for 6121tx ? How much does it cost ? Thanks!



HP does not offer extended warranty for home users in India 

AFAIK one can have a max of 4 primary partitions or 3 primary and any number of logical partitions...


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 20, 2011)

how do i manually turn off the display


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 20, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> how do i manually turn off the display



Turn off the display? When? I presume while downloading. Well you can press F4 and select project only, but I am not sure if it is beneficial... I mean, it might be outputting signal to the display port. No idea though...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 21, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Turn off the display? When? I presume while downloading. Well you can press F4 and select project only, but I am not sure if it is beneficial... I mean, it might be outputting signal to the display port. No idea though...



Yes, it is beneficial. In the sense that the battery life will increase and so will the lifetime of the LCD.

There is one more thing you might want to try. You could makea new custom powerplan say, 'download' and then set the lap to never go into sleeep and never switch off the HDD, but to turn off the display after 1 min of inactivity.
You can even go further and set the max processor state(under advanced) to something like 50% and in the process reduce the system temperature. and of course the battery life should increase, though i dont think that will be much...
talk about killing two birds with one stone


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 21, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes, it is beneficial. In the sense that the battery life will increase and so will the lifetime of the LCD.
> 
> There is one more thing you might want to try. You could makea new custom powerplan say, 'download' and then set the lap to never go into sleeep and never switch off the HDD, but to turn off the display after 1 min of inactivity.
> You can even go further and set the max processor state(under advanced) to something like 50% and in the process reduce the system temperature. and of course the battery life should increase, though i dont think that will be much...
> talk about killing two birds with one stone



Mine is anyways set to never go to sleep when on charge, and to turn off the display after just 1 min. That is the way I've always liked my laptops.


----------



## rishi_duke (Jul 21, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> I'd suggest not playing games using the built in keyboard. Especially DMC - that game will devour your keyboard in no time.
> 
> When you are ready to spend as much as 55k, why not spend a few bucks more and get a keyboard as well ..



yeah i know that fact, n i also have an extenal keyboard..for the mater of fact, one of the key poped out while playing DMC3. 
but my query was different, what i wanted to know is that does dv6 support  multiple input of keys??


----------



## amirtaraj (Jul 21, 2011)

Found this on net can anyone with 6121tx confirm after this updates is OpenGL working on ATI card?



Official HP statement on Switchable Graphics and Open GL Fun... - HP Support Forum


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

Projector only doesnt work. It says projector is not connected and goes back to the original display.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone with 6017 or 6121 has had heating issues. I own a 3016tx, and on the outside it remains cool at all times, only the right side near the LCd becomes slightly (veryslightly) warm, but i have seens laps running much warmer than this.

I used to find that Dirt 2 sometimes crashes (independent of the level of eye candy on)and the msg would be "driver stopped responding". i used to think it was only a driver issue until yesterday, when i noted that at all those crashes, the CPU temp was 75C (GPU maxes at a cooler 67C). AFAIK anything below 80C is not very alarming for a CPU.

So i'd like to know if any of you has had such issues.

There is one more interesting point- the crash always occurs at a transition point from or to a race. i mean, at the screen (with the world map) where it shows your level and the drivers list etc. FRAPS shows that its also the part where the FPS is highest, therefore indicating lowest GPU load.
Now i'm confused. 

I had earlier checked the cpu temp after running them at a ~97% load for close to 20 min, and the max temp i found was 67C (i was overjoyed). This problem with the game occurs in sometimes as fast as about2 min into the game


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 22, 2011)

try another game . .


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 22, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Has anyone with 6017 or 6121 has had heating issues. I own a 3016tx, and on the outside it remains cool at all times, only the right side near the LCd becomes slightly (veryslightly) warm, but i have seens laps running much warmer than this.
> 
> I used to find that Dirt 2 sometimes crashes (independent of the level of eye candy on)and the msg would be "driver stopped responding". i used to think it was only a driver issue until yesterday, when i noted that at all those crashes, the CPU temp was 75C (GPU maxes at a cooler 67C). AFAIK anything below 80C is not very alarming for a CPU.
> 
> ...



Try updating your graphics driver from the HP website for your model.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 22, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> Projector only doesnt work. It says projector is not connected and goes back to the original display.



It works on mine. The display turns off, and to bring it back i have to press Esc key.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 22, 2011)

i just bought 6121tx. please tell me how to switch the graphics ?
when i open configure switchable graphics by right clicking on the desktop, i got these results. hw can i switch b/w the intel gpu and amd gpu ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 22, 2011)

Power saving = Intel
High Performance = AMD


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 22, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah Dynamic is logical AFAIK. I have 6 partitions on my 160GB HDD.
> 
> Only CON is that they are difficult to resize.



Err..r.. Correct me if I'm wrong. Since you have 6 partitions in your HDD already. This implies that 3 are primary partitions and one is extended. Latter is further knifed in 3 logical volumes. There must be no problem with splitting it further. From where did dynamic counter-part cropped in?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 22, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Err..r.. Correct me if I'm wrong. Since you have 6 partitions in your HDD already. This implies that 3 are primary partitions and one is extended. Latter is further knifed in 3 logical volumes. There must be no problem with splitting it further. From where did dynamic counter-part cropped in?


My layout

Primary
Primary
Extended
|-----------3Logical
Primary

Extended = Logical = Dynamic (Same meaning) Edit : See below


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 22, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> My layout
> Extended = Logical = Dynamic (Same meaning)



Extended!=Logical
Extended
|
|-->Logical_Drive1
|--> Logical Drive 2


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 22, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Extended!=Logical
> Extended
> |
> |-->Logical_Drive1
> |--> Logical Drive 2


Hmm. Right.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

has anyone tried shift 2. the game works at full graphics but there is a slight lag in keyboard input. i tried reducing the graphics to the lowest but the lag still remains....what may be the problem


----------



## naveen.raptor (Jul 27, 2011)

the turbo boost monitor shows sppeds upto 2.0 GHz only.After i updated the BIOS it showed speeds upto 2.7,but now even if i use very CPU intensive softwares,it rises only upto 2.0.What shud i do?


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 27, 2011)

naveen.raptor said:


> the turbo boost monitor shows sppeds upto 2.0 GHz only.After i updated the BIOS it showed speeds upto 2.7,but now even if i use very CPU intensive softwares,it rises only upto 2.0.What shud i do?



check if your hp coolsense is in performance mode and not in the coolest or the quiet modes.

Click on the battery icon in the system's tray and select high performance.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jul 29, 2011)

is their any person check the speed of the usb3 provided in 6121tx ?
one of my friends said that it is not the actual usb 3.0 port...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> is their any person check the speed of the usb3 provided in 6121tx ?
> one of my friends said that it is not the actual usb 3.0 port...


Did he use a actual USB3 device?


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 30, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> is their any person check the speed of the usb3 provided in 6121tx ?
> one of my friends said that it is not the actual usb 3.0 port...



Did he use the right port? The USB 3.0 ports are on the left of the laptop.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 30, 2011)

@ ishu

hey that 6016 has i5, i think my sis can live with it. Hows this model ?
Any problems ?


----------



## piyus_h (Jul 30, 2011)

very intresting thread..... newbie here.....

a complete brain wash of mine after reading this thread for 1 long hour(my net suckzzz)... 
reading the reviews (mostly by rachit , prashant and sid) completely made me to tilt my face towards this masterpiece, 
Earlier i was looking for  the dell xps customized piece with 2 gb nvidia540m, i5 , jbl sound. 
later on worries regarding to gpu by aniket did raised my eye brows but with the later post i was satisfied that the fault wud be fixed with the updates...

but now will buy 6017 or 6121 ........ and would like to join ur league.
im from nagpur and would search in the shop ... if i dnt find it there then i would go for shopdekho.com

i just wanna enquire that any one buyed this lappy from shopdekho.com please tell me following:
(1) how many days they took to deliver.
(2) did they gave a free lappy bag.
(3) any kind of octroi tax while recieving the pacakage.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 30, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ ishu
> 
> hey that 6016 has i5, i think my sis can live with it. Hows this model ?
> Any problems ?


No problems.


----------



## Machinehead (Jul 30, 2011)

hey guys i got myself a dv4 3016 TX.
Doesnt have the mux issue i guess. THE SWITCHING IS COMPLETELY manual.


Any OC utility u guys prefer for this GPU???


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 30, 2011)

what is  'octroi tax' ???


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 30, 2011)

@ ishu

6017tx is not available in nagpur, so will get 6016. i5, 6490
*Anyone from pune, is it available?*

btw is 6490 better than gt525 and gt540 ?
i know that 6770>>>>6490 but is there so much of difference in performance ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 30, 2011)

Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx: Computer

Get the 3016. i5 and 6750M.

6750M is just an underclocked 6770M (AFAIK).

You can get it locally for 38000

Or you can go with the 6121tx. It will be fixed in a month. HP is supposedly rolling out a new BIOS.


----------



## piyus_h (Jul 31, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> what is  'octroi tax' ???



The term Octroi Tax is a (a) tax levied on entry of goods into a municipal area (b) tax levied on entry of goods from one to another country (in our case its from one state to other state )..... 

but i have heard this tax is only applicable in some states like MH.


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 31, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> hey guys i got myself a dv4 3016 TX.
> Doesnt have the mux issue i guess. THE SWITCHING IS COMPLETELY manual.
> 
> 
> Any OC utility u guys prefer for this GPU???


Download the Sapphire Trixx OC utility or the MSI afterburner.
But you will have to tweak the MSI afterburner to unlock the OC capability, so I would suggest Sapphire trixx.


----------



## tejasxs (Jul 31, 2011)

There is an availability problem for 6017tx but still trying to get it, but 6121 is available.

what if i have to buy 6121 and whats its disadvantage over 6017?

is the problem in 2gb 6770m of 6121 fixable in upcoming driver updates, or is it a permanent hardware problem  that cant be solved


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 31, 2011)

6121tx users please upgrade to catalyst 11.7 and see if your problem is sorted out or not


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 31, 2011)

The problem is going to be solved in BIOS ver f18.
Should be soon.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 1, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> hey guys i got myself a dv4 3016 TX.
> Doesnt have the mux issue i guess. THE SWITCHING IS COMPLETELY manual.
> 
> 
> Any OC utility u guys prefer for this GPU???



Do keep a tab on temperatures... my cpu goes to 75 under gaming and gpu to 67.. idling is cool though ~44C for cpu (usually is even lesser at 39-42C)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 1, 2011)

75 is perfectly normal.


----------



## Machinehead (Aug 1, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Do keep a tab on temperatures... my cpu goes to 75 under gaming and gpu to 67.. idling is cool though ~44C for cpu (usually is even lesser at 39-42C)



how do u monitor cpu???
Any software u can feed me with.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi guys, i did a Clean install of Windows 7 Ultimate on ma 6121tx. i just wante to know shld i install HP coolsense?? but i couldnot find in my backed up Hp drivers n software. After the clean instal i had installed HP support Software n saw coolsense. But after removing HP Support Support i found that coolsense was gone too. But again reinstalling HP support software doesnt bring it back.

Plz help


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 1, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> how do u monitor cpu???
> Any software u can feed me with.


Temprature? SpeedFan


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

guys tell me a good gpu temperature monitor software i can use


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 2, 2011)

try this RealTemp


----------



## nishanth1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

hey hp 61xx owners hp released a news bios update which fixes the dynamic switchble gfx issue.(f 1 A) 
LINK 
HP Notebook System BIOS Update (Intel Processors) HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 2, 2011)

nishanth1234 said:


> hey hp 61xx owners hp released a news bios update which fixes the dynamic switchble gfx issue.(f 1 A)
> LINK
> HP Notebook System BIOS Update (Intel Processors) HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)



I came here just to post this. You're fast.

BTW, I enabled fixed mode, but not what? My linux still works the same way. All OpenGL applications fail. ATI CCC doesn't recognise there's an ATI GPU present.

Arghh, I hate windows and I hate not being able to run OpenGL apps on linux.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 2, 2011)

confused!!
6140tx or 6121tx
which one should buy?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

*6140TX*
|
*6121TX*

6770M 1GB|6770M 2GB
500GB HDD|640GB HDD
VGA out|VGA & HDMI out
W7 Basic|W7 Premium
???|Rs 54240


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 2, 2011)

After installing the new BIOS patch, where do you get the option to choose manual switching? I can't find it anywhere.

EDIT: Got it in the BIOS.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Has your problem solved ?


----------



## siddharth290 (Aug 2, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> After installing the new BIOS patch, where do you get the option to choose manual switching? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> EDIT: Got it in the BIOS.



Choose the fixed mode option.


----------



## amirtaraj (Aug 2, 2011)

Is the problem solved?
Does OpenGL apps run on 6770 card?
Also do you get switching option on Catalyst control center?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 2, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Has your problem solved ?



Yup. It seems that most of my problems have been solved. I will post a detailed report soon.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Yup. It seems that most of my problems have been solved. I will post a detailed report soon.


That's great


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 2, 2011)

Now I am getting much better performance from the system. Most of the games are showing significant increase in the fps.
For eg. 
CS:Source -  154 fps in benchmark. Earlier it was 38 only.
Resident Evil 5 - 55 fps. Earlier it was around 32.
Assassin's Creed - Brotherhood : 42 fps.
X-Men Origis - Wolverine : 60 fps (locked). Earlier it was around 45.
Portal 2 : 118 fps average. Earlier it was around 50.
Battlefield Bad Company 2: Around 30-35
Batman - Arkham Asylum : 52 fps. Earlier it was around 35-40.
Mirror's Edge : 55+
Modern Warfare 2: 78 fps Avg
Brink : 35 fps.
And so on...

Now, Crysis, Crysis 2, Far Cry 2, and FEAR 3 haven't gained much to write about. And WEI shows an error if I try to update the scores. And CS:Source crashes sometimes. Apart from these, nothing to worry so far. I will keep updating as I discover more improvements or problems.


----------



## sachin99 (Aug 3, 2011)

But i got some improvents in WEI ratings..
Now its showing 6.9 for both graphics..


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 3, 2011)

@ishu , thanks
i have decided to go with 6121tx (need the hdmi out)

and as hp has released the bios update, i think there is no problem.

relief for 61xx tx laptop owners. follow this link 
Overclocking the Radeon 6770m in the dv6t 61xx


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys please me tell which of the following options is better for a laptop in budget of Rs 56000. Will make the purchase from Delhi.
Also if there are other better alternatives, please suggest them also. Have to make the purchase within 10 days. 

1.* DELL XPS 15*  2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz + 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4GB) + 500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive + 1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M graphics with Optimus +Tray Load Fixed Blu-ray BD-ROM / DVD + /-RW Combo Drive  + 15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™ + BL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement 20W peak audio performance: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer World's first camera with Hi-Definition Video Streaming with Skype (2.0MP, H.264 Camera). *DELL India Online Price Rs.53,800*

2. *DELL XPS 15 * 2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz + Help Me Choose4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4GB) + 750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive + 1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M graphics with Optimus + Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability + 15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™ + BL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement 20W peak audio performance: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer World's first camera with Hi-Definition Video Streaming with Skype (2.0MP, H.264 Camera)   *DELL India Online Price Rs.56,300*

3. *HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ460PA) *- Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM 2.0 GHz  + 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 (1 x 4 GB) + 500 GB SATA (5400 rpm) +LightScribe SuperMulti DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support + AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB DDR5) + 15.6" High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display (1366 x 768) + Beats sound system 
*Price- Rs 52000*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 3, 2011)

HP DV6 all the way. Get the 6121TX. Its the next version of the 6017TX


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, anyone from pune, is it available over here?
Whats the price of 6121tx?


----------



## siddharth290 (Aug 3, 2011)

A bit more overclocking and got my gaming score in WEI to 7.1 

P.S :- Attached a snapshot


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 3, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Yup. It seems that most of my problems have been solved. I will post a detailed report soon.



Aniket, great news buddy. Good to see you smiling now 




Spoiler



BTW, you have a nice collection of games.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 3, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Aniket, great news buddy. Good to see you smiling now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
I had almost lost hope after reading that it was a hardware design and couldn't be improved much. Wonder how HP managed to do that. I overclocked the GPU from 725/800 to 850/950 and the system is running stable and cool. And the performance gain is even higher. Almost 10-20% higher than the latest scores I posted a few posts ago. I can gladly recommend this model to anyone now.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 3, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Hey, anyone from pune, is it available over here?
> Whats the price of 6121tx?



its 54,500 onwards


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 3, 2011)

From which store mate?
Also do you know the price of 6140tx?


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 3, 2011)

got myself a new hp-dv 6121tx yesterday @54500/- ....... will update my bios now........ brb...


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 3, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> From which store mate?
> Also do you know the price of 6140tx?



hp outlet at JM road, but he wont give any free stuff


----------



## sd.dreamweaver (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys i have been reading this post since many days and i have made my mind to buy HP pavilion 6121 TX. I am also relieved to know that HP solved the problems previously experienced by some of our members. I have also noticed that some members have 8GB RAM.

My doubt is 

1 Is 4 GB RAM sufficient for smooth gaming ???
2 Is there any difference in fps(frame per seconds) between 4GB and 8GB 
Does RAM effect or rather increase fps???


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys wat temp u all getting. my lappy reach 90 degree on crysis 2. then i decreased max processor frequency to 50 n it didnt ever cross 70 degree.

also, guys can any1 provide me with HP coolsense technolgy. i did a clean instal n lost that. By the way do i really need that software. i just want my lappy to run cool when i play DOTA (which i play for very long time daily )


----------



## amirtaraj (Aug 3, 2011)

1 small doubt......forgive me if i am out of topic:

On dv6-6017tx


Memory
Standard memory
4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 (1 x 4 GB) 
Memory, maximum
Upgradeable to 8 GB DDR3
Memory slots
2 user accessible
On dv6-6121tx


Memory
Standard memory
4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 (1 x 4 GB) 
Memory, maximum
Upgradeable to 16 GB DDR3
Memory slots
2 user accessible

If Upgradable to 16GB how is it 8+8?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 3, 2011)

sd.dreamweaver said:


> Hi guys i have been reading this post since many days and i have made my mind to buy HP pavilion 6121 TX. I am also relieved to know that HP solved the problems previously experienced by some of our members. I have also noticed that some members have 8GB RAM.
> 
> My doubt is
> 
> ...



When I bought the laptop 2 months ago, I had 4gb of RAM. While playing games like Crysis 2, I was sometimes getting Low Memory warnings from Windows. I upgraded soon to 8 gb, and now that never happens. Just to check, I just ran Crysis 2 in the background, one 720p movie in VLC, and Chrome with 3 tabs. The total memory being used is shown to be 47%. That would be around double if you have 4gb RAM, i.e around 90%. You might not be able to multitask so effectively...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 3, 2011)

Updated BIOS. Fired up Sapphire TRIXX and now running my 6770 at 825/900@1.05v.
In WEI, graphics and gaming graphics are now 7.0


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 3, 2011)

I was running it at 850/950, and it was running fine without heating up or crashing. However, i am unable to run WEI. 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/6006106052_c1e6edf11b.jpg

What could be the problem?


----------



## siddharth290 (Aug 4, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I was running it at 850/950, and it was running fine without heating up or crashing. However, i am unable to run WEI.
> 
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/6006106052_c1e6edf11b.jpg
> 
> What could be the problem?



It could be due to the display driver crash.It usually happens cos the drivers aren't capable of handling such high core clocks and memory clocks
(Depends on the chipset).I would suggest you to lower your core clock(memory clock's fine) to around 830 and rerun the assessment.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 4, 2011)

siddharth290 said:


> It could be due to the display driver crash.It usually happens cos the drivers aren't capable of handling such high core clocks and memory clocks
> (Depends on the chipset).I would suggest you to lower your core clock(memory clock's fine) to around 830 and rerun the assessment.



I was getting the same error before overclocking. i.e. at 725/800. Anyways I am back to default clock speeds and still not able to run the assessment, even though all the games are running fine.



fun2sh said:


> hey guys wat temp u all getting. my lappy reach 90 degree on crysis 2. then i decreased max processor frequency to 50 n it didnt ever cross 70 degree.
> 
> also, guys can any1 provide me with HP coolsense technolgy. i did a clean instal n lost that. By the way do i really need that software. i just want my lappy to run cool when i play DOTA (which i play for very long time daily )



Hey I am also looking for that Coolsense. I tried the internet but couldn't find something concrete about it. Anyways, for DotA, you can run it in Power Saving Mode itself, and it runs fine.


----------



## RBX (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like I was a bit too late at reading this. I ordered XPS 15 l502x. Almost same specs, with Nvidia GT540M (DDR3 :/ ) costing 58k+.


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 5, 2011)

ok i got my 6121tx yesterday and found it way too amazing!
had the same muxing problem but fixed it by installing the BIOS update released by hp and demuxed during the restart.

NOTHING is powerful than 6121tx at a price of 54K

heat: normal
battery: flexible life
wei: 7.4, 7.4, 6.9, 6.9, 5.8


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 5, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> ok i got my 6121tx yesterday and found it way too amazing!
> had the same muxing problem but fixed it by installing the BIOS update released by hp and demuxed during the restart.
> 
> NOTHING is powerful than 6121tx at a price of 54K
> ...



Congrats. And welcome to the club. 
Happy gaming


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

Good to see HP and AMD coming forward and fixing the issue.


----------



## siddharth290 (Aug 5, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> ok i got my 6121tx yesterday and found it way too amazing!
> had the same muxing problem but fixed it by installing the BIOS update released by hp and demuxed during the restart.
> 
> NOTHING is powerful than 6121tx at a price of 54K
> ...



You got 5.8 for HDD?? I get 5.9. Rerun your assessment.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ err, it hardly makes any difference.  WEI is useless for nitpicking.


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Initial impressions - HP DV6-6017tx*

i have a quire 

i own a hp 6121tx and wanted to know tht whtr it comes under the hp's new accidental cover i.e. full cover warranty of 12 months.....

i purchased it few days back...... so how can i confirm it????


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 5, 2011)

a big problem 
this gaming laptop hates gaming!
cpu goes to 93C max and the gpu upto 83C
while playing grid in low settings
THAT TOO FOR 5 MINS

any tips for gaming without exceeding 75C?
help!


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Initial impressions - HP DV6-6017tx*



piyus_h said:


> i have a quire
> 
> i own a hp 6121tx and wanted to know tht whtr it comes under the hp's new accidental cover i.e. full cover warranty of 12 months.....
> 
> i purchased it few days back...... so how can i confirm it????





someone please answer this query ..... I am confused between 6121 and dell xps 15 ....


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 5, 2011)

I see flipkart offering accidental coverage for both the laptops. I doubt flipkart can offer that. It must be offered by HP. Why dont you call them up and ask for the same?



fz8975 said:


> someone please answer this query ..... I am confused between 6121 and dell xps 15 ....



Why are you confused? Let us know, we may be able to solve.


One doubt for me. I am playing FIFA11 with whatever settings are there set to high and vsync off at native res 1366*768. And I am getting only 65-70 FPS. Also DirtII at highest possible settings giving me 40-42 FPS. Are these results ok?


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 5, 2011)

in comparison of build quality of hp 6121 and dell xps 15 . . . Which one is good ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 5, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> in comparison of build quality of hp 6121 and dell xps 15 . . . Which one is good ??


Dell is slightly better.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

my lap has very low speaker volume.Does anyone else experience it?

hey has anyone tried the battery life with the new bios?


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 5, 2011)

i have a 6121tx. my problem is that when i press the shining logo behind the laptop a distortion in the screen occur. can u pls chek and tell me if it is a common problem ? or if it is any fault with the laptop ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 5, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> i have a 6121tx. my problem is that when i press the shining logo behind the laptop a distortion in the screen occur. can u pls chek and tell me if it is a common problem ? or if it is any fault with the laptop ?


Happens with all Laptops.


----------



## amirtaraj (Aug 5, 2011)

With regard to HP Complete cover I came across in this pricelist pdf :
*www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 6, 2011)

i'hv come across the term 'minimal install' of windows form recovery discs.

what is minimal install?
and how to do it?
what all things will get installed and eliminated?


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 6, 2011)

there is a recovery partition of 12gb on my hard drive
how do i create recovery disks using that?
please give me stepwise answer.

and abt the gaming
i can run grid at 60-140fps on custom settings...
afraid of the heating, i dont play it for more than 5 minutes 
is the heating a normal issue for all the 6121 machines?
that too upto max of 93 celcius?


----------



## ss max (Aug 6, 2011)

I am not getting correctly is that OPENGL issue solved ????????


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Initial impressions - HP DV6-6017tx*



fz8975 said:


> someone please answer this query ..... I am confused between 6121 and dell xps 15 ....




hey guess what !!!... i helped myself and found this......

HP introduces HP Accidental Damage Protection for notebooks

*www.business-standard.com/india/news/hps-accidental-damage-protection-for-india/140504/on

hope this makes the picture clear.....(for dell users) --> now i am a proud owner of a HP product....


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 6, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> there is a recovery partition of 12gb on my hard drive
> how do i create recovery disks using that?
> please give me stepwise answer.
> 
> ...




93 thats too high for just 5 minutes......
Is this serious ??
Is he the only one facing this problem ??
Did he mess up with some settings ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 6, 2011)

Use HP coolsense.
Don't use the Laptop on the bed. It blocks airflow.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 6, 2011)

i played crysis 2 at max settings and resolution for 2 hrs and max temperature recorded was 76 C


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> i played crysis 2 at max settings and resolution for 2 hrs and max temperature recorded was 76 C


It is fine.


----------



## rajatseth03 (Aug 6, 2011)

hello everybody
 i read the whole thread as i was going for dv6 6121 so i think the issue of open gl has been solved by hp now is it??
now should i go for 6121???
plz reply asap as i will be buing it in a day or two...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 6, 2011)

For all those with 6017tx or 6121tx and have overheating problem while gaming please use this method

1. Switch to Coolest mode in HP coolsense
2. Decrease maximum processor performance to 70%

I played COD and maximum temperature was just 62 degrees


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 6, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> For all those with 6017tx or 6121tx and have overheating problem while gaming please use this method
> 
> 1. Switch to Coolest mode in HP coolsense
> 2. Decrease maximum processor performance to 70%
> ...





how can i decrease processor performance ?


----------



## mekanik (Aug 6, 2011)

Cosider buying it but have couple of doubts regarding this lap.
Please help me clear it.

Does this laptop have S/PDIF or a Optical out??
What is/was OpenGL issue? Is it solved??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> there is a recovery partition of 12gb on my hard drive
> how do i create recovery disks using that?
> please give me stepwise answer.
> 
> ...



93 is high...
if you dont have laptop cooler, try placing it on books (supporting it from either edge, NOT in the middle). get something like one inch clearance

and check if something is blocking the inlet or exhaust...
there is an HP supposrt assistant installed by default on the syatem.. use it. you cant possibly go wrong


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 7, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> 6121tx users please upgrade to catalyst 11.7 and see if your problem is sorted out or not



well guys i am new to this forum and i am thinkin of buyin a 6121tx.can u plz tell me what exactly is the problem with the 2gb version of 6770m on this laptop?plz reply!!


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> well guys i am new to this forum and i am thinkin of buyin a 6121tx.can u plz tell me what exactly is the problem with the 2gb version of 6770m on this laptop?plz reply!!


Go through the previous pages - if you can, read this page itself. (or my post)

The problem, whatever it was has been sorted out with a BIOS update.

Also, a wise man once said..if you will say plz instead of please as plz is shorter than please...he'll say NO instead of Yes as NO is shorter.



ss max said:


> I am not getting correctly is that OPENGL issue solved ????????


It is solved with a BIOS update. You select the mode as fixed.



siddharth290 said:


> aniket.cain said:
> 
> 
> > After installing the new BIOS patch, where do you get the option to choose manual switching? I can't find it anywhere.
> ...





Samyukth said:


> ok i got my 6121tx yesterday and found it way too amazing!
> had the same muxing problem but fixed it by installing the BIOS update released by hp and demuxed during the restart.
> 
> NOTHING is powerful than 6121tx at a price of 54K
> ...


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 7, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> well guys i am new to this forum and i am thinkin of buyin a 6121tx.can u plz tell me what exactly is the problem with the 2gb version of 6770m on this laptop?plz reply!!



Earlier it had some performance issues with most of the games due to its new muxless design of switching. But with a BIOS update, everything has been taken care of, and the laptop is now working like a charm. I am very much pleased with the performance now. I have even coaxed a friend into buy a new 6121TX for himself 
Definitely go for it if you want a gaming machine.


----------



## ss max (Aug 7, 2011)

Earlier i was going for dell XPS15 but after this thread i was completely shifted towards HP , now i have a problem i wanted HP dv6-6121tx but i was unable to find a review and i have seen many places that they all are talking about the dv6-6017tx why is it so , i want 6121tx but i am confused


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Earlier it had some performance issues with most of the games due to its new muxless design of switching. But with a BIOS update, everything has been taken care of, and the laptop is now working like a charm. I am very much pleased with the performance now. I have even coaxed a friend into buy a new 6121TX for himself
> Definitely go for it if you want a gaming machine.


Thnxx a lot dude for the info. That now the problem with the ati card has solved by hp.. ..... I m also buying 6121tx in a day or 2 ... 
Just i wanna favour that i m getting this lappy for 55 k here in kota , rajasthan ..... Is it a good deal or not ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 7, 2011)

ss max said:


> Earlier i was going for dell XPS15 but after this thread i was completely shifted towards HP , now i have a problem i wanted HP dv6-6121tx but i was unable to find a review and i have seen many places that they all are talking about the dv6-6017tx why is it so , i want 6121tx but i am confused



6121TX is an update of 6017TX. Configuration is almost the same and in fact 6121TX is a bit better than 6017TX. You won't be able to find 6017 anywhere as it is almost out of stock and is being replaced with 6121 at all places. You can go for 6121 safely now that the switching issue has been fixed.



vishu22 said:


> Thnxx a lot dude for the info. That now the problem with the ati card has solved by hp.. ..... I m also buying 6121tx in a day or 2 ...
> Just i wanna favour that i m getting this lappy for 55 k here in kota , rajasthan ..... Is it a good deal or not ?



I am not sure about the price as of now. I bought it two months ago and at that time I paid 56k at a HP World store. But people here have bought it for lesser amount than the one you have been quoted. Try finding it at stores other than the HP World, and you might find a much sweeter deal.


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am not sure about the price as of now. I bought it two months ago and at that time I paid 56k at a HP World store. But people here have bought it for lesser amount than the one you have been quoted. Try finding it at stores other than the HP World, and you might find a much sweeter deal.[/QUOTE]
i will check that ......... Should i check the serial no. Of the 6121tx .... as some people r saying there r faulty chipsets in some of these notebooks
 ? If yes then please tell me how to check that serial no. ?


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 7, 2011)

where is the usb3.0 port, its on left side or the right side??


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 7, 2011)

tejasxs said:


> where is the usb3.0 port, its on left side or the right side??



On the left.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> On the left.



thanks,
is there any performance difference between 2.0 & 3.0 for 2.0 devices?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

No                            .


----------



## mekanik (Aug 7, 2011)

Some input on this laptop please .. 

Is there a option to choose 1920x1080 screen?
Does this laptop have S/PDIF or a Optical out??
Does the 6121TX have same KB layout as 6017?

This laptop does look very promosing..
Have been researching a lot but can be sure about the above points ..


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am not sure about the price as of now. I bought it two months ago and at that time I paid 56k at a HP World store. But people here have bought it for lesser amount than the one you have been quoted. Try finding it at stores other than the HP World, and you might find a much sweeter deal.[/QUOTE]

Hey plzz tell me that ..should i check that serial no. Of 6121tx at the time of buying .....as some of the intel chipsets r faulty.....


----------



## kabir mahlotra (Aug 7, 2011)

hi all
gr8 community really appreciate all sharing & problem sloving i will buy dv6-6121tx in two days.. 
i am not a hardcore gamer as all everone here but my question is will the intel i7 2630qm perform normal task like opening pdf,word, office browsing, bit of photo editing, corol,photoshop etc faster then i5 2410m because its minimum Processor 2.30GHz vs i7 2.0ghz. & if money is not a problem does 6121tx make sense for my useage as i mention above i want to finish work really fast.

will appreciate if some one help. 

thank
kabir


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 7, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> i played crysis 2 at max settings and resolution for 2 hrs and max temperature recorded was 76 C



where were you when you were playing (was the room air conditioned) ????

Did you use a cooler beneath the laptop ???


----------



## roy_pratik (Aug 7, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> Thnxx a lot dude for the info. That now the problem with the ati card has solved by hp.. ..... I m also buying 6121tx in a day or 2 ...
> Just i wanna favour that i m getting this lappy for 55 k here in kota , rajasthan ..... Is it a good deal or not ?



It's available for 54k in HP store Kolkata.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 7, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> Hey plzz tell me that ..should i check that serial no. Of 6121tx at the time of buying .....as some of the intel chipsets r faulty.....



the faulty chips manufacturing was corrected long before, 
any dv6 core i7 manufactured after feb2011 is safe.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

kabir mahlotra said:


> hi all
> gr8 community really appreciate all sharing & problem sloving i will buy dv6-6121tx in two days..
> i am not a hardcore gamer as all everone here but my question is will the intel i7 2630qm perform normal task like opening pdf,word, office browsing, bit of photo editing, corol,photoshop etc faster then i5 2410m because its minimum Processor 2.30GHz vs i7 2.0ghz. & if money is not a problem does 6121tx make sense for my useage as i mention above i want to finish work really fast.
> 
> ...



i7 will last longer and would be better for multitasking.

You can get the 6140tx @ 48k. Its similar to 6121tx.


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 7, 2011)

how can i decrease the maximum performance of the cpu to 70% ?


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 7, 2011)

Can any1 tell me 

if i just copy the whole recovery disk of 6121tx into my external hard disk 1 tb ..... 

So is it the rite method... Will  it work wen i recover it from my hard disk.....

Also there was no option im hp recovery backup to make a back up on a xternal hard disk...............


----------



## amirtaraj (Aug 8, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> Can any1 tell me
> 
> if i just copy the whole recovery disk of 6121tx into my external hard disk 1 tb .....
> 
> ...



It will not be a safe option and I think its also not possible,
It just requires 4 DVDs so get 4 best DVDs to write them the main reason is DVDs are Read-Only so no alterations will be done or no chance of virus affecting it


----------



## naveen.raptor (Aug 8, 2011)

Did anyone install Ubuntu 11.04 in Hp dv6 6121? I tried to install but the installation gets stuck after reboot.I tried to install from bootable pendrive.What might be the problem?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> Can any1 tell me
> 
> if i just copy the whole recovery disk of 6121tx into my external hard disk 1 tb .....
> 
> ...



If you really want to do that then use some disc cloning software to make an exact image of the HDD so that you can restore it later at anytime without much headache. I'm doing the same using Acronic True Image.


----------



## akhilfree (Aug 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Now I am getting much better performance from the system. Most of the games are showing significant increase in the fps.
> For eg.
> CS:Source -  154 fps in benchmark. Earlier it was 38 only.
> Resident Evil 5 - 55 fps. Earlier it was around 32.
> Assassin's Creed - Brotherhood : 42 fps.




Aniket , can you kindly tell the settings on which you get 42 fps while playing Assassin's creed : Brotherhood. {i get around 20 fps with everything high and AA-> 2x}


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> Aniket , can you kindly tell the settings on which you get 42 fps while playing Assassin's creed : Brotherhood. {i get around 20 fps with everything high and AA-> 2x}



All the settings were at maximum possible in the game. If you want exact settings, I'd do that for you when I get to my room in a couple of hours. But rest assured, everything was maxxed out. Even when the problem was not fixed, I was getting atleast 30+ fps.


----------



## akhilfree (Aug 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> If you want exact settings, I'd do that for you when I get to my room in a couple of hours.




That will be very nice of you , also do tell which power profile and coolsense setting do you use. 

I really can't understand why there is a gap of 10 to 15 fps between every one else and my machine.
{
*i formatted entire hard disk and have only two partitions now (i know this must not effect performance but still.)

* I have the bios update that enables manual switch, on fixed mode i get normal WEI ratings.

*currently i am using windows ultimate 64 bit , (4 gb ram).

*also i have installed latest video drivers from 'hp', with 11.5b hotfix from ati.

*i play games on coolest in hp coolsense and balanced  power profile.
}


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Earlier it had some performance issues with most of the games due to its new muxless design of switching. But with a BIOS update, everything has been taken care of, and the laptop is now working like a charm. I am very much pleased with the performance now. I have even coaxed a friend into buy a new 6121TX for himself
> Definitely go for it if you want a gaming machine.



Thanx aniket so much for replying...Another doubt that i hav is whether i shud make the recovery disks first and then update the bios or shud i do it the other way.And which are the hp bloatwares that i can safely delete after having made a recovery disk of them....plz reply...


----------



## ss max (Aug 8, 2011)

*rachitboom2* can you tell the specifications of the RAM that you got with your 6017tx.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> .
> 
> *i play games on coolest in hp coolsense and balanced  power profile.
> }



Try setting the coolsense to Performance optimised mood. In coolest mood, cpu and gpu speeds are throttled.


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2011)

@rachit which one is good to buy?
dv6-6017TX or dv6-6121TX


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 8, 2011)

*@ aniket.cain*
did u get better fps after installing the BIOS update or after overclocking? i'm reluctant to overclock my laptop, so if the performance increases after switching to fixed mode i'll also update my BIOS.
I'm getting low fps in Battlefield Badcompany 2 in graphics intensive scenes with everything maxed out..


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there any problem regarded to OpenGL and switable graphics in 6121tx


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 9, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> ok i got my 6121tx yesterday and found it way too amazing!
> had the same muxing problem but fixed it by installing the BIOS update released by hp and demuxed during the restart.
> 
> NOTHING is powerful than 6121tx at a price of 54K
> ...



well first of all i just bought a brand new 6121tx and i am pretty thrilled abt it.And samyukt i too get the same scores except the fact that my hard disk score is 5.9...so these scores are ok right..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2011)

rider said:


> @rachit which one is good to buy?
> dv6-6017TX or dv6-6121TX



6017 is not available anywhere. 6121 is replacement model.
Regarding the graphics issues, HP has released a BIOS update. Now you can manually switch the graphics card depending on your requirement.
OpenGL issues, no idea if it is sorted or not.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 9, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> Thanx aniket so much for replying...Another doubt that i hav is whether i shud make the recovery disks first and then update the bios or shud i do it the other way.And which are the hp bloatwares that i can safely delete after having made a recovery disk of them....plz reply...



You can do it either way. In any of the cases, you won't have to update the BIOS every time you do a system recovery. It is a change made to the BIOS and not related to your Windows.



Ruthra kumar said:


> *@ aniket.cain*
> did u get better fps after installing the BIOS update or after overclocking? i'm reluctant to overclock my laptop, so if the performance increases after switching to fixed mode i'll also update my BIOS.
> I'm getting low fps in Battlefield Badcompany 2 in graphics intensive scenes with everything maxed out..



I overclocked the GPU only for testing. I run it at normal clock most of the time. On normal clock, Battlefield does have some problems in graphics intensive scenes. So, don't worry.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 9, 2011)

the WEI for both graphics is stuck at 6.6 in my 6121tx even after updating the BIOS  ANY SOLUTIONS?


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 9, 2011)

i was not using air conditioner nor was i using a cooler....although i was using a table fan...


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> the WEI for both graphics is stuck at 6.6 in my 6121tx even after updating the BIOS  ANY SOLUTIONS?


WEI hardly matters. Post game benchmarks.

I don't know how many times will I have to say this?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 9, 2011)

ico said:


> WEI hardly matters. Post game benchmarks.
> 
> I don't know how many times will I have to say this?



these are my frame rates:

Crysis : 15 (very high, 8X AA)
           25(high, 8X AA)
BFBC 2: 33-40 MAX settings
Ass. creed brotherhood: 55-60 Max set
COD MW2 : 60-70 MAX Settings


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2011)

how to update BIOS?


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Aug 9, 2011)

hello everyone. I m new to this post. I am thinking to buy a new hp dv6-6017tx but market report say's that "It's out of stock" and now thinking to buy 6121tx 2gb gpu one.

Can any help me in getting the 6017tx or should I buy 6121 ?
Also i want to ask that "whether the open gl issue and the gpu lesser performance and the faulty chipser" has been solved by hp or not.

Any ans would be greatly associated.
thanks


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Aug 9, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Congrats. And welcome to the club.
> Happy gaming



Hi, can I know from where u get it as low as 54k...


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, new to this forum.

I want to ask can I get 6017tx from any store or should I go with 6121tx.
Is 6121tx is a good deal at 55000rs.
Also i want to know issues of open gl, faulty chipset and switching of graphics has been resolved in 6121tx or not. Any answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 9, 2011)

guys help me out with this! 

hp cool sense hes 3 cooling levels
at coolest level, the fan runs at a very high speed but does this mode reduce the gpu usage?
i mean would i get low frame rates in this mode?

if so, then i might get max gpu performance in the performance optimized mode right?


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 9, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> For all those with 6017tx or 6121tx and have overheating problem while gaming please use this method
> 
> 1. Switch to Coolest mode in HP coolsense
> 2. Decrease maximum processor performance to 70%
> ...



dude how do i decrease max processor performance?
reply as soon as you see this post


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 9, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> well first of all i just bought a brand new 6121tx and i am pretty thrilled abt it.And samyukt i too get the same scores except the fact that my hard disk score is 5.9...so these scores are ok right..



dude my bad!
its 5.9
just didnt memorize it well


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 9, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> i was not using air conditioner nor was i using a cooler....although i was using a table fan...




and you were playing at max setting for 2 hrs ...
That is very good for a 6121

but some are getting temp upto 93 C . . .what about them 
are they doing something wrong OR is something wrong with the harware ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> the WEI for both graphics is stuck at 6.6 in my 6121tx even after updating the BIOS  ANY SOLUTIONS?



Re run. it should be 6.9. A little overclock and it will reach 7.0/7.1


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 9, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> i was not using air conditioner nor was i using a cooler....although i was using a table fan...




and you were playing at max setting for 2 hrs ...
That is very good for a 6121

but some are getting temp upto 93 C . . .what about them 
are they doing something wrong OR is something wrong with the harware ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2011)

Samyukth said:


> guys help me out with this!
> 
> hp cool sense hes 3 cooling levels
> at coolest level, the fan runs at a very high speed but does this mode reduce the gpu usage?
> ...



at coolest level, cpu and gpu is throttled. probably no turbo boost for the cpu. not sure about gpu. 

If you are gaming, it is better to switch to performance optimised mode.



shailesh vishwakarma said:


> Hi everyone, new to this forum.
> 
> I want to ask can I get 6017tx from any store or should I go with 6121tx.
> Is 6121tx is a good deal at 55000rs.
> Also i want to know issues of open gl, faulty chipset and switching of graphics has been resolved in 6121tx or not. Any answers would be greatly appreciated.



you have two options.
1. 6121tx and 
2. 6140tx.

Faulty chipset issue: solved long back.
Switching of graphics: solved with a BIOS update.
OpenGL issues: No idea, wait for some other users to report the same.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

OpenGL Issue = Switching issue - Solved with BIOS update as AFCfan says.


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys as i posted earlier i hav become a proud owner of a 6121tx and i am really happy to join the hp family...now i need some help...well the first game that i tried on it was fable 3 and it runs pretty nicely bt there are sometimes when the game slows down a bit..is it the game not being properly optimised or my lappy has some problem...
                                         Also i wanted to ask whether i shud install the new 11.7 hotfix by ati and whether there will be any performance increases by doin so...


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys another minor doubt..Does the 6121tx's screen support 1280x720 resolution?


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 9, 2011)

how do i decrease max processor performance?


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 9, 2011)

plz suggest software to monitor core temperatures and fps.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

Temp - SpeedFan
FPS - Fraps.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Temp - SpeedFan
> FPS - Fraps.



thanks!!


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 9, 2011)

all these days i was gaming foolishly  using the power saving battery mode and getting lower framerates in my 6121tx..switching to high performance mode increased the fps ..all i want to know is which mode in coolsense will give better fps??
will changing to fixed switching mode increase the fps or not??..mine is currently in dynamic mode and BIOS is updated..


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 9, 2011)

my temperatures never went above 76 C....maybe somethings is wrong with ur fan...i keep my lap on top of two books so that the air from the fan can flow freely...u should buy a cooling pad if temperatures go up to 93!!!. solder points may melt and loose their contacts if temperatures go like that....


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> all these days i was gaming foolishly  using the power saving battery mode and getting lower framerates in my 6121tx..switching to high performance mode increased the fps ..all i want to know is which mode in coolsense will give better fps??
> will changing to fixed switching mode increase the fps or not??..mine is currently in dynamic mode and BIOS is updated..



Change BIOS to fixed mode. Before playing games go to configure switchable graphics and select high performance GPU.

While gaming always set coolsense to Performance optimised mode.


----------



## amitjha (Aug 10, 2011)

hey guys, i am thinking to buy either 6119tx or 6121tx.. I just want to know how the hdmi out on HP lappys work. Will the hdmi output of these lappys deliver full hd resolution if connected to a hdtv???
thanks in advance to all those who take out time to reply..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes. FHD via HDMI.


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes. FHD via HDMI.



Guys just bought a Brand New HP DV6 6121TX ..... got it for 55k ....its ok i didin't care for that price .....but its just awesome .. 

just wanna know how to update bios ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2011)

Vishu, congrats on you purchase.

To update BIOS, go to this page : 6121 Drivers

In this page, expand BIOS and download the BIOS version F.1A dated 2011-07-22.
Keep the adapter plugged in and launch the downloaded file. It will update automatically.
Once it is done you have to go to BIOS settings and change the graphics mode to fixed. Then you can select manually which gpu to use.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 10, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> Guys just bought a Brand New HP DV6 6121TX ..... got it for 55k ....its ok i didin't care for that price .....but its just awesome ..
> 
> just wanna know how to update bios ?


Congrats


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 11, 2011)

One friend of mine bought the 6121TX today, impressed by mine, and is extremely satisfied by it so far.


----------



## bkgodara (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new in the forum.
I just saw this forum 2 days ago and found it very helpful, I have become a fan of thinkdigit.com and all of yours 
I am thinking to buy 6121tx with 2gb 6770m and i7-2630qm, I have some questions:
1. I am buying this for 54k without any free stuff is it a good deal at jaipur?
2. I want to run these games ( Company of hereos 2006, GTA 4, Burnout    Paradise, Portal 2, COD MW2, Assasins Creed, and SSX TRICKY, GOD OF WAR using PS2 emulator) I want to know if i can run all these games on Max/High settings on 6121tx fluently? Because I think Racing game like Burnout, GTA4 and SSX Tricky need more fps to look fluent than other games )
3. I want to buy a laptop for next 3 years, is 2630QM is good enough to stand for next 3 years? (I am not talking about GPU, I know it can only run games till now not for next 3 years)
4. What about heating problem  I will be playing games for at least 6-7 hours per day (in morning and then evening) I will be using a cooling pad too, will there be any problem about overheating and shutdown or motherboard related  ?
5. Any precautions before buying this laptop?
And please ignore my bad english if you can 
I will be very thankful to you all to help me. 55k means a lot to me thats why i want to be satisfied before buying this lap. Waiting for you replies..


----------



## ash zealous (Aug 11, 2011)

Amazing laptop...got it for 51000...looks better than DELL XPS 15 & is a value for money package...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 11, 2011)

bkgodara said:


> Hi guys, I am new in the forum.
> I just saw this forum 2 days ago and found it very helpful, I have become a fan of thinkdigit.com and all of yours


Welcome to TDF. 



> I am thinking to buy 6121tx with 2gb 6770m and i7-2630qm, I have some questions:
> 1. I am buying this for 54k without any free stuff is it a good deal at jaipur?


Decent price. Try to bargain a little.



> 2. I want to run these games ( Company of hereos 2006, GTA 4, Burnout    Paradise, Portal 2, COD MW2, Assasins Creed, and SSX TRICKY, GOD OF WAR using PS2 emulator) I want to know if i can run all these games on Max/High settings on 6121tx fluently? Because I think Racing game like Burnout, GTA4 and SSX Tricky need more fps to look fluent than other games )


Easily. All games except GTA4 will run on Ultra. GTA4 would be fine at high.
Can't say about GOW/PS2.



> 3. I want to buy a laptop for next 3 years, is 2630QM is good enough to stand for next 3 years? (I am not talking about GPU, I know it can only run games till now not for next 3 years)


Yeah. You might be to run all games too.



> 4. What about heating problem  I will be playing games for at least 6-7 hours per day (in morning and then evening) I will be using a cooling pad too, will there be any problem about overheating and shutdown or motherboard related  ?


No. No heating issues.



> 5. Any precautions before buying this laptop?


Not really. Just check its physically alright. Nothing is broken.



> And please ignore my bad english if you can


Its fine


----------



## bkgodara (Aug 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Welcome to TDF.
> 
> 
> Decent price. Try to bargain a little.
> ...



Thanks a lot, I would like to know what fps can I get on above games on High Settings?
And some more question:
1. Should I buy 6017tx or 6121tx? I don't nead 140gb more hard disk, Is there any difference in build or Performance in these laps? Or Is 6121tx slightly better or 6017tx ?
2. I checked online price of these laps and found that much of website has 6121tx for approx 55k and 6017tx for 53k, but Rightgadgets.com is selling 6017tx at 50k and 6121tx at 52.5k? here's the link HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Laptop Price Buy HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Laptop Cheap HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Laptop in India
Why is that much diff here? Is it safe to buy from this site?


----------



## arijit4india (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, long time reader of the forum...but finally managed to put a post together...

I will be getting the dv6 6121tx at the end of this week. The laptop according to my requirements has two weak spots, its 4 GB RAM and its 5400 rpm hard disk. Apart from gaming, I would also do a fair amount of video encoding. However, I only have about 5k spare budget after buying the laptop (Negotiated to about 55k from HP World Bikaji Cama Place Delhi), and I can only afford one of the upgrades now,  either a 7200 RPM Hard disk (I asked around Nehru Place and was told it comes around 5.5 k for Seagate Momentus) or a 4 GB RAM (Whose price seemed to vary widely between 2.5k and 5k, even for the same brand such as Corsair!)

Now the question is, first - what are the actual benchmark prices for RAM and HDD? And second,  given my requirements, which will be more useful. My intuition and research says RAM but I want to get the opinion of you guys.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 11, 2011)

arijit4india said:


> Hi, long time reader of the forum...but finally managed to put a post together...
> 
> I will be getting the dv6 6121tx at the end of this week. The laptop according to my requirements has two weak spots, its 4 GB RAM and its 5400 rpm hard disk. Apart from gaming, I would also do a fair amount of video encoding. However, I only have about 5k spare budget after buying the laptop (Negotiated to about 55k from HP World Bikaji Cama Place Delhi), and I can only afford one of the upgrades now,  either a 7200 RPM Hard disk (I asked around Nehru Place and was told it comes around 5.5 k for Seagate Momentus) or a 4 GB RAM (Whose price seemed to vary widely between 2.5k and 5k, even for the same brand such as Corsair!)
> 
> ...



7200 rpm wont make any difference except noise. If you want speed buy a SSD. In my opinion 4GB RAM is best option


----------



## WhizKins (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I am thinking of buying 6017tx. I live in Delhi, so can anyone tell me any good place to buy this laptop from? (Including the price if possible). If 6017tx is not available I might consider getting the 6121tx


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 11, 2011)

i'm not able to play amnesia in my 6121tx..how about other 6121 owners???


----------



## kabir mahlotra (Aug 11, 2011)

hi all

i got a que do you see any difference in screen when  turn to  amd graphics compare to intel hd i know in gaming one does see gr8 improvment in fact some games won't run on intel hd graphics but any difference in normal,browsing, watching movie or photo. any thinking like increase brightness better colour any thing.i know its not a savvy question.

if anyone can help 

thanks in advance.


----------



## mekanik (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like the switching issue is fixed.. 

Official HP statement on Switchable Graphics and Open GL Fun... - HP Support Forum


----------



## rajatseth03 (Aug 12, 2011)

I had bought 6121 two days ago and m facing a problem plz help...
-->when m using internet(BSNL EVDO) and while using if i switch on my wireless or bluetooth my net gets disconnected and it shows some error in my evdo dongle but again when i switch off the wireless and plug in d dongle again it works f9..
so plz help me regarding this..??


----------



## ogasd (Aug 12, 2011)

REALLY NEED HELP !!
hey people i need to know some things before buying dv6 6121tx laptop ..
1) can a reseller provide a costumer with used or opened laptop in a new pack by sealing it again ? and what do they do of the models they show us in showrooms? ( i have seen some electronics re sealed by dealers ) so how do i look for seals and hw many are there can they be re done?

2) i heard of faulty chipsets .. do i need to see in dv6 6121tx serial no if its greater than 108 or lesser than 108 would be ok ?

please provide me with sufficient info on these 2 topics .......
"aniket thanks for ur earlier replies but still want to know about these 2 ..."


----------



## havoc7860 (Aug 12, 2011)

mekanik said:


> Looks like the switching issue is fixed..
> 
> Official HP statement on Switchable Graphics and Open GL Fun... - HP Support Forum



hey i am a new member to this forum.
i am about to buy my first laptop ever and i was hoping for some guidance.
i would be gaming quite a bit on this new laptop and woyld require to run softwares like photoshop. 
iv narrowed it down to 2 laptops 
1) dell xps 15 wit i5 6gb ram gt540m regular screen not the fhd as it crosses my budget of 56000rs
2) hp pavillion dv6-6121tx 4gb ram 6770ati 2gb nd 640gb hdd at 5400 rpm so if anyone owns this laptop please give ur valuable review
now iv heard tat hp has some heating issues as well as problems wit switching graphics and opengl which i require to run photoshop so please give me ur valuable suggestions also iwas planning to buy in the next 3 days so urgent replies would be appreciated thanx in advance


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is fixed by HP with a BIOS update weeks back.


----------



## havoc7860 (Aug 12, 2011)

hey i am a new user to this forum and im planning to buy my very first laptop.
iv narrowed it down to 2 two laptops nd il be using this laptop for gaming and also softwares lik photoshop etc.
1) dell xps 15 wit regular screen not fhd 500gb at 7200rpm 6gbram nd gt540m
2)hp pavillion dv6-6121tx i7 640gb 2gb6770m 4gbram. but the problem i hear is tat it heats too much nd cant switch graphics nd problem wit opengl software so please suggest good laptop. also planning to buy in the next 3 days so urgent reply will be appreciated thanx in advance


----------



## havoc7860 (Aug 12, 2011)

hey guys wanting to decide between dell xps 15 i5 500gb at 7200rpm 6gbram nvidia gt 540m nd regular screen as this falls in budget not the 1080p nd the hp dv6-6121tx 640gb at 5400rpm 4gb ram amd radeon 2gb 6770m, il be using the laptop for gaming nd s/ws lik adobe photshop but hav heard the hp has problems wit switchable graphics nd opengl softwares. this is my first laptop ever nd want to use it for next 3-4 years so i don wanna get it wrong please advise thanx in advance


----------



## ash zealous (Aug 12, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> 53k for 6016TX?
> 6017TX with 6770M Radeon HD is available at 53k itself.
> -
> btw, congrats for your buy.



i bought dat same laptop(6017tx) for 50,000....from croma delhi....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

bkgodara said:


> Thanks a lot, I would like to know what fps can I get on above games on High Settings?
> And some more question:
> 1. Should I buy 6017tx or 6121tx? I don't nead 140gb more hard disk, Is there any difference in build or Performance in these laps? Or Is 6121tx slightly better or 6017tx ?
> 2. I checked online price of these laps and found that much of website has 6121tx for approx 55k and 6017tx for 53k, but Rightgadgets.com is selling 6017tx at 50k and 6121tx at 52.5k? here's the link HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Laptop Price Buy HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Laptop Cheap HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Laptop in India
> Why is that much diff here? Is it safe to buy from this site?


6017 has been discontinued. Replaced by 6121
6121TX has better/faster switching of graphic cards.

You can get the 6121TX is the open market for 52-53k
You can also look at th 6140TX for 48k.
It has 1GB 6770M (No perf diff)
No HDMI output
500GB HDD
Lower version of Win7

I don't know about the reliabilty of that site. Never heard of it. I personally would go for an unknown site esp with an expensive purchase.



arijit4india said:


> Hi, long time reader of the forum...but finally managed to put a post together...
> 
> I will be getting the dv6 6121tx at the end of this week. The laptop according to my requirements has two weak spots, its 4 GB RAM and its 5400 rpm hard disk. Apart from gaming, I would also do a fair amount of video encoding. However, I only have about 5k spare budget after buying the laptop (Negotiated to about 55k from HP World Bikaji Cama Place Delhi), and I can only afford one of the upgrades now,  either a 7200 RPM Hard disk (I asked around Nehru Place and was told it comes around 5.5 k for Seagate Momentus) or a 4 GB RAM (Whose price seemed to vary widely between 2.5k and 5k, even for the same brand such as Corsair!)
> 
> ...



55k is a little high. Get it to 52k.

You can also go for the 6140TX. Differences have been mentioned above.

WD Scorpio Black 500GB @ 5.5k
WD Scorpio Blue 1TB @ 6.5k

Speeds are similar. 5400rpm 1TB might outperform the 7200rpm 500GB.

4GB DDR3 1333MHz 1.5k (+- 1k)
Theitdepot - G.skill 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz Single Module CL9 Laptop Ram (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ)
GSkill 4GB Laptop Ram DDR3 - Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India



WhizKins said:


> Hi guys, I am thinking of buying 6017tx. I live in Delhi, so can anyone tell me any good place to buy this laptop from? (Including the price if possible). If 6017tx is not available I might consider getting the 6121tx


6017TX has been discontinued. You might get older stock from Nehru Place.

Get 6121TX/6140TX from Reliance Digital, Chroma etc.



kabir mahlotra said:


> hi all
> 
> i got a que do you see any difference in screen when  turn to  amd graphics compare to intel hd i know in gaming one does see gr8 improvment in fact some games won't run on intel hd graphics but any difference in normal,browsing, watching movie or photo. any thinking like increase brightness better colour any thing.i know its not a savvy question.
> 
> ...



Mostly its just performance difference.
You can get some quality difference in movies by using the ATI card and applying some filters. Google for more info.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2011)

@Rachitboom2

It would be good if you could add the difference between dv6-6017tx and 6121tx in the first post and also mention that switching issue has been fixed.

Most of new members are asking the same question again and again. 

Thanks.


----------



## ash zealous (Aug 12, 2011)

WhizKins said:


> Hi guys, I am thinking of buying 6017tx. I live in Delhi, so can anyone tell me any good place to buy this laptop from? (Including the price if possible). If 6017tx is not available I might consider getting the 6121tx



I bought it from CROMA branch in Indirapuram, Ghaziabad....i got it for 50,000 aftr 1000rs. discount....


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 6017 has been discontinued. Replaced by 6121
> 6121TX has better/faster switching of graphic cards.
> 
> You can get the 6121TX is the open market for 52-53k
> ...



I am posting this information in the OP, pm me if you have any problems.



ico said:


> @Rachitboom2
> 
> It would be good if you could add the difference between dv6-6017tx and 6121tx in the first post and also mention that switching issue has been fixed.
> 
> ...



Actually i really dont get enough time nowadays to stay updated with this thread thats y i didnt updated the OP till now, in fact I came to know abt the change in the title of the thread 3-4 days back 

Anyways thanks for the tip.

*All the think digit members who own HP dv6-6017tx or HP dv6-6121tx* please PM me with your* names and one or two lines of summary/conclusion/experiences * about your laptop, I will update the OP with your replies.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you can consider including 6140tx too now along with 6121tx and 6017tx..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 12, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> I think you can consider including 6140tx too now along with 6121tx and 6017tx..



No problem bro... Mods please change the name of the thread...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Rachit, use this instead of the earlier post



|
*6017TX*
|
*6140TX*
|
*6121TX*

Graphic card menory|6770M 1GB|6770M 1GB|6770M 2GB
HDD Capacity|500GB HDD|500GB HDD|640GB HDD
External Display options|VGA & HDMI|VGA|VGA & HDMI
Win7 Edition|W7 Premium|W7 Basic|W7 Premium
Price|Discontinued|Rs 48k|Rs 52k


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Hey Rachit, use this instead of the earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro...


----------



## sd.dreamweaver (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*

Guys i have made my mind to buy this HP Pavilion dv-6 6121tx
But i am still not convinced with the prices ????
My Doubts are:

(1) Few members on this forum are suggesting to buy it for INR 53,000

But in my city it is sold in no less than INR 55000

(2) What is the price of Belkin Cooling Pad often mentioned on this forum ??

They are giving me free mouse or headfones etc can I MAKE A DEAL WITH THEM
TO GIVE LAPTOP AND BELKIN COOLING PAD FOR 54,500 ???
Is this deal fair ??? PLEASE tell me your opinions about this deal ??

(3) And can you tell me more about price mentioned on their website ???
IS 54,250 MRP or what ??? at what price approximately do re-sellers and get this product for ???

Kindly answer my questions !!! THANK YOU IN ADVANCE !!!


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*

Guys 6017tx is out of production line

donot bother about that.
You can add extra 2-3K for a larger hard drive and a better graphics card.

Dell xps 15: dont buy it with core i5, seriously if you are a game freak
i5 with nvidia will make ur framerate go down.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*



Samyukth said:


> Dell xps 15: dont buy it with core i5, seriously if you are a game freak
> i5 with nvidia will make ur framerate go down.



how ?????
Please justify .....

And
will   i7 + nvidia  make framerate go down... 

Reply fast


----------



## roy_pratik (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*



Samyukth said:


> Dell xps 15: dont buy it with core i5, seriously if you are a game freak
> i5 with nvidia will make ur framerate go down.



i5 or i7 wont help you get better framerate.The thing is that Dell XPS comes with uber fail GT540M with ddr3 memory which further limits the cards performance whereas Hp 6121 comes with decent 6770m with gddr5 memory which will provide you much better framerate in comparison.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*



sd.dreamweaver said:


> Guys i have made my mind to buy this HP Pavilion dv-6 6121tx
> But i am still not convinced with the prices ????
> My Doubts are:
> 
> ...



1) Bargain. Flipkart has it for 54k
3) 54250 is "Suggested market price".



fz8975 said:


> how ?????
> Please justify .....
> 
> And
> ...


He's wrong
i7 is more future proof.
Nvidia 540m will make the framerates go down (compared to 6770M).
Nvidia 555m will give similar FPS.


Spoiler



*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/cc5363aec1.gif
*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/ffe1b1907d.gif
*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/8eda1b1cb3.gif


----------



## Samyukth (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*



sd.dreamweaver said:


> Guys i have made my mind to buy this HP Pavilion dv-6 6121tx
> But i am still not convinced with the prices ????
> My Doubts are:
> 
> ...



1. nobody has bought this machine for less than 55K
2. cooling pad will cost you less than 1200.

they'll make a fuss about the freebies like mice and a headphone they are offering you but mice and headphone will together cost you about 500 rupees.

3. no reseller cares about the website
though 54250 is the suggested price but it is exclusive of any taxes

according to my reseller, 51K+5percent taxes was the deal
( he only reduced 300rupees  on the total price)
i got it for 54K exact without a mice,headphone etc

buy only in a hp identified reseller shop 
try googling "hp india shop locator"

my opinion: 55K is the best deal INCLUDING a cooling pad.

happy shopping 

guys i downloaded gta4 6.3GB size from piratebay but id didnt work 
i know it isn't the topic of this thread but i wanted to play that game since it was released

even crysis 2 is almost a dead torrent 
can't download it

where on internet you guys got those games from?
pls ignore this post if you buy games instead of downloading!

kindly provide a link to a related thread where discussion on games/downloading them is going on

sorry again for the off topic post!
peace.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*



> guys i downloaded gta4
> sorry again for the off topic post!
> peace.



Helloooo? This is illegal. We can't help you here.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2011)

hmm I guess he is banned.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx and dv6-6140tx thread*



sd.dreamweaver said:


> Guys i have made my mind to buy this HP Pavilion dv-6 6121tx
> But i am still not convinced with the prices ????
> My Doubts are:
> 
> ...



EBAY LINK  

check this out dude.. apply some discount coupons and it goes below 53k.. 

considering similarity in specs, what would be better?? 6017tx or 6140tx? 6140 has hdmi too btw.. jus checked at croma today..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

6140TX > 6017TX
because it has better switching between Intel and ATI.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 6140TX > 6017TX
> because it has better switching between Intel and ATI.




and by overall performance . . 
6121tx > 6140tx > 6017tx  

correct me if I am wrong ...


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 13, 2011)

have anyone upgraded your CCC to 11.7 or 11.6..the AMD site says it's not compatible with 6770m..LINK
also what is original version that came with the system?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

Performance is nearly same.
61xx has better switching.
6121 has a few extras. Nothing too important/useful.


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 13, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Vishu, congrats on you purchase.
> 
> To update BIOS, go to this page : 6121 Drivers
> 
> ...



Thnxx.....

updated BIOS , changed to fixed mode .....


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 13, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> have anyone upgraded your CCC to 11.7 or 11.6..the AMD site says it's not compatible with 6770m..LINK
> also what is original version that came with the system?



I am using 11.7, and I am not facing any problems.


----------



## bkgodara (Aug 13, 2011)

I have some question experts:
1. What is cpu benchmark on some sites? like this one - PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs how is this calculated?
I know its a noob question but I want to know how fast i7-2630qm is? 
I am using Intel dual core E2200 2.2Ghz cpu which has 1246 and i7-2630qm has 6327  it means it is about 5 time faster?
Can you give me some examples so I can know how fast i7-2630qm is? Like copying speed or something like this?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 13, 2011)

if there is no issue then its alright..justed wanted to ask..BTW what is the orignial version, 11.5?


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 13, 2011)

hey is there any way we can limit the turbo boost....so that we can control the cpu temperature?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

bkgodara said:


> I have some question experts:
> 1. What is cpu benchmark on some sites? like this one - PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs how is this calculated?
> I know its a noob question but I want to know how fast i7-2630qm is?
> I am using Intel dual core E2200 2.2Ghz cpu which has 1246 and i7-2630qm has 6327  it means it is about 5 time faster?
> Can you give me some examples so I can know how fast i7-2630qm is? Like copying speed or something like this?


Its quite fast. MUCH MUCH faster than e2200.
Copying isn't affected by CPU. It depends on the hardisk.



AhsanTheBest said:


> hey is there any way we can limit the turbo boost....so that we can control the cpu temperature?


Look in the BIOS


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Hey Rachit, use this instead of the earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doesnt 6140 have a HDMI port too arsenalfan??


----------



## xachin (Aug 13, 2011)

I am a bit sad and angry... I finally bought the dv6-6121tx for 54k today after hearing so much good about it in this thread. But when I got back home, and started working on it, I noticed that it has a VERY BAD quality LCD screen! Its a cheap TN panel, with dithering so bad that I can't even look at normal images, let alone smooth gradients.

Why didn't anyone of you say anything about this? :'(
I feel so stupid that I didn't give it a good look at the shop.

Please advise me on what can I do... this is a total disaster, my 5 year old dv6114tx had a much better screen than this. Is there anyway I can get my money back from HP? Or anything else that I can do to fix this situation? Please help.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 14, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur

@ aniket n ishu


read all the posts..
25pages.. no1 vl believe me..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur
> 
> @ aniket n ishu
> 
> ...


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 14, 2011)

xachin said:


> I am a bit sad and angry... I finally bought the dv6-6121tx for 54k today after hearing so much good about it in this thread. But when I got back home, and started working on it, I noticed that it has a VERY BAD quality LCD screen! Its a cheap TN panel, with dithering so bad that I can't even look at normal images, let alone smooth gradients.
> 
> Why didn't anyone of you say anything about this? :'(
> I feel so stupid that I didn't give it a good look at the shop.
> ...



I find it hard to believe that it is that bad. i havent seen it, so i'd reserve my judgement, but if it were indeed that bad, somebody in this forum would have posted about it by now...obviously the screen wont be as good as a dell FHD, but my guess is that since nobody has had any real complaint wit the screen, it must do pretty good on its own...

I'd suggest going back to the dealer and checking another unit of the same model, just to make sure...


----------



## xachin (Aug 14, 2011)

I will go and check it out, but somehow I don't think I am going to get good news.


----------



## pankaj/ (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought a HP DV6-6121 @54.5k from mypcbazaar.com
will post the gaming experience soon.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 14, 2011)

ishu gupta said:


>



☠☠☠☠☠
ツ


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 14, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> ☠☠☠☠☠
> ツ




Dude, you have to seriously consider your posting style. It is looked down upon here by the mods and the members alike. 
Btw, what were you referring to in your earlier post?



kausarayub said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur
> 
> @ aniket n ishu
> 
> ...



What??


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 14, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Dude, you have to seriously consider your posting style. It is looked down upon here by the mods and the members alike.
> Btw, what were you referring to in your earlier post?
> 
> 
> ...



oooooo vl take care from the next time..bt they r also offering us so many smilies to post na..


ohhh leave....if they ban me..
i vl make a new1..its free


n now m considering ur dv6 over xps..bcoz with all those what xps is offering is ok..bt my basic need will be fulfiled by dv6 only.. thats gaming..

u said once me to go through the posts over here..finally today i did that

read all posts in this thread..

also i think i wont need any help from need service centre guys..if this thread keeps on going like this..

wot say?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh NOW I get that post. Not a big deal tbh. Believable.

GO ahead with the DV6, I say.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 14, 2011)

kausarayub said:


> oooooo vl take care from the next time..bt they r also offering us so many smilies to post na..
> 
> 
> ohhh leave....if they ban me..
> ...



We've been suggesting you the same since the beginning.  
I'm glad we could help.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 14, 2011)

i encountered some problem while updating to CCC 11.7..i followed the standard procedure of uninstalling the ATI catalyst manager by express uninstall and installed Catalyst Software Suite version 11.7..after restarting  i was unable to find CCC in the startup menu and also in the right-click option..

also the previously installed new graphics card driver (version 8.830.6.2000) was not there and instead the old one(version 8.830.6.1000) was present.
i again installed the new graphics driver, but the CCC is still the old one(version 2011.0412.2341.40734)..i think the new version is (2011.0707.2346.40825)..

where did i mess up  ..need some help here


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 14, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> i encountered some problem while updating to CCC 11.7..i followed the standard procedure of uninstalling the ATI catalyst manager by express uninstall and installed Catalyst Software Suite version 11.7..after restarting  i was unable to find CCC in the startup menu and also in the right-click option..
> 
> also the previously installed new graphics card driver (version 8.830.6.2000) was not there and instead the old one(version 8.830.6.1000) was present.
> i again installed the new graphics driver, but the CCC is still the old one(version 2011.0412.2341.40734)..i think the new version is (2011.0707.2346.40825)..
> ...



Which method did you choose during installation? Express or Custom? You have to choose 'Express' for it to install successfully. Also, did you download the Mobility version of the drivers?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 14, 2011)

i used express option for installing..it also installed successfully..i downloaded from:in amd site
gaming->Downloads->
AMD Radeon™ Graphics Drivers->win 7 & vista 64 bit->Catalyst Software Suite(11.7 90mb)
here is the LINK

did i install the wrong Catalyst Software Suite package??

can some 6121 owners post the GPU-Z screenshot of 6770? is the clock still at 216mhz??


----------



## pankaj/ (Aug 14, 2011)

hey friends!!! bought *HP DV6-6121TX* yesterday @ Rs. 54.5k from mypcbazaar.com store @ Nehru Place, Delhi.

Performance is awesum and is the best I have seen on any laptop till date.

Games played till now: *Call of Duty Black Ops, NFS Hot Pursuit*,
both games gave very decent framerates and graphics acceleration. I will post more experience with this laptop as I m going to play more games on it.

*Beats Sound* System is the coolest one. Very gud sound quality, yet I will reccomend a headphone or external speakers for better movie and music experience.

Enjoy guyzzz, I m enjoying my *HP DV6-6121T*X.


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2011)

check this out frndz..isnt this cool


HP Care Pack Services

HP Care Pack Services


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 14, 2011)

kaz said:


> check this out frndz..isnt this cool
> 
> 
> HP Care Pack Services
> ...



Accidental damage protection comes with the laptop OR we have to buy it seperately ???

In case of dell it comes with the laptop ...


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Accidental damage protection comes with the laptop OR we have to buy it seperately ???
> 
> In case of dell it comes with the laptop ...



no idea bro..they hvnt cleared any thing there..i jst read that..

vl have a chat with hp guys..


----------



## red dragon (Aug 14, 2011)

You will be surprised to know that they are not even interested in extending the limited warranty for another two years.Saw the 6121tx yesterday,the looks and built quality has improved a lot from last year,but the display is real real bad.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 14, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> i used express option for installing..it also installed successfully..i downloaded from:in amd site
> gaming->Downloads->
> AMD Radeon™ Graphics Drivers->win 7 & vista 64 bit->Catalyst Software Suite(11.7 90mb)
> here is the LINK
> ...



Check this link:
LINK
These are the drivers for Radeon Mobility. 84 MB as opposed to the 90MB you downloaded which was most probably for desktop cards.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2011)

HP is offering one year accidental damage protection for the pavilion series. I talked to HP executive twice and both confirmed the same.
Now dont ask me to break the lappy and confirm the same 



sumit269 said:


> doesnt 6140 have a HDMI port too arsenalfan??



A HDMI port is present at the left of my laptop. Bad publicity ishu 



red dragon said:


> You will be surprised to know that they are not even interested in extending the limited warranty for another two years.Saw the 6121tx yesterday,the looks and built quality has improved a lot from last year,but the display is real real bad.



My one year old dv6-2164tx has better build quality. That one is much more solid. 
6140, well no. If I press the arrow keys and numpad areas little hard, I hear cracking sounds. Feels as if the keyboard is not well attached to the palm rest area.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 14, 2011)

^^Is it an extension(1+1yr) or accidental damage protection for the first year only?
Sorry,I was talking about 2009 models,2 years old!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2011)

First year only. As you said, they are not interested in any kind of warranty extension.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 14, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> HP is offering one year accidental damage protection for the pavilion series. I talked to HP executive twice and both confirmed the same.
> Now dont ask me to break the lappy and confirm the same
> 
> 
> ...



The HP website doesn't mention any HDMI port. Only VGA is mentioned. Check the link:
HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
Since we haven't seen the 6140TX we can only assume the specs from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2011)

VGA as well as HDMI. Will upload a pic if possible.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 14, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> First year only. As you said, they are not interested in any kind of warranty extension.


This is the catch..they are always so keen on extending warranty of probook and elitebook series(which are good machines indeed!!)
Even cheap laptops from Acer have the options of warranty extension!!This is precisely where HP sucks.


----------



## xachin (Aug 14, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You will be surprised to know that they are not even interested in extending the limited warranty for another two years.Saw the 6121tx yesterday,the looks and built quality has improved a lot from last year,but the display is *real real bad*.



Finally somebody agrees with me on this. Although I haven't yet checked any other unit, but I did some research on Internet and found that most companies are using these cheap TN LCD Panels so maybe people don't notice it much. But I have been used to the screen on my previous dv6114tx and it was much much better than this one. Actually these panels have 6-bit color depth rather than the norm of 8-bit True Color. Thus to reproduce the effect of true colors, they rely on dithering, but it looks bad nonetheless.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> A HDMI port is present at the left of my laptop. Bad publicity ishu



HP's fault



aniket.cain said:


> The HP website doesn't mention any HDMI port. Only VGA is mentioned. Check the link:
> HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> Since we haven't seen the 6140TX we can only assume the specs from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 14, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> My one year old dv6-2164tx has better build quality. That one is much more solid.
> 6140, well no. If I press the arrow keys and numpad areas little hard, I hear cracking sounds. Feels as if the keyboard is not well attached to the palm rest area.



was just moving out to get 6140.. am having 2nd thoughts now. any other issues too that u noticed arsenalfan?

coz my handling is bad


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 14, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Check this link:
> LINK
> These are the drivers for Radeon Mobility. 84 MB as opposed to the 90MB you downloaded which was most probably for desktop cards.



i have downloaded that also, but installed this catalyst soft suite(90mb) because it had display drivers also..
in that LINK you gave the Catalyst Software Suite package is just 1.1 mb..should i install that or go for the individual download for CCC 11.7 (84.6 MB) ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 14, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> i have downloaded that also, but installed this catalyst soft suite(90mb) because it had display drivers also..
> in that LINK you gave the Catalyst Software Suite package is just 1.1 mb..should i install that or go for the optional download for CCC 11.7 (84.6 MB) ?



Download the CCC 11.7 (84.6MB file) and then install it. It will work.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 14, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Download the CCC 11.7 (84.6MB file) and then install it. It will work.



i uninstalled everything using express uninstall and installed CCC 11.7 (84.6MB file)..do i need to install AMD display driver separately?


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> i uninstalled everything using express uninstall and installed CCC 11.7 (84.6MB file)..*do i need to install AMD display driver separately?*


nope. CCC contains the AMD driver.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

6121tx dealers price is 52500 approx. including taxes and with resellers benefit it goes around 55k. printed MRP on box is 60k+. I got one 6121x at Jabalpur at 55k. If u get it less then 55k then it's a bonus. Do some bargaining& u may get some accessories at 55k.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys is the Screen of dv6 that bad...?i havent owned any other laptops but i know that it isnt that good as my desktop monitor...

i feel that there is too much brightness and more gamma...pics arent that realistic.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2011)

^ mess around with contrast and brightness. I tried it out, and it isn't bad at all.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ I have reduced the Gamma on mine to 0.8, and I find the screen good enough. It is certainly not that bad a display. Though I am curious to know which screen is everybody comparing it to.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 15, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> ^^ I have reduced the Gamma on mine to 0.8, and I find the screen good enough. It is certainly not that bad a display. Though I am curious to know which screen is everybody comparing it to.



even i reduced the gamma to 0.8, the screen looks better.
THANKS


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 15, 2011)

can some tell me if i make a back up of my hp recovery disk using acronics backup i.e a .tib file....  will this be useful or rather working wen i use it in future.... or will it coz any error????

also please tell me the folder in which i can find all the "setup" of hp apps. like cool sense, drivers, etc.......

also wanna sharemy gaming exprnc.... played two games  assasin creed brother hood and gta 4 .. played it for 4-5 hours in room temp. on my bed and then saw the temp.  was around 75 c.  i hope this is ok???


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 15, 2011)

@piyush_h 
at what setting did you play ???


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 16, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @piyush_h
> at what setting did you play ???



it was xtreme.... i guess... coz i never went into settings to change it... and now wen i see it its almost "on" or "yes" in every graphic options..... 

but gta4 was heavier than assasin creed for me...... fan was making a lot of noise... its only wen i realised that fan may burst apart  (the desi engg. of my heart) i quit the game and checked the temp...

 well sumone plz help me for my earlier queries.....


----------



## sachin99 (Aug 16, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> also please tell me the folder in which i can find all the "setup" of hp apps. like cool sense, drivers, etc.......



Check SWsetup folder in C drive..


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 16, 2011)

can sumone suggest me a good ear phone for this beats audio in this laptop..... i have my nokia xpress music earphones but it doesnt work good... i can only listen to music vocals are not clear... (budget 300/- to 500/-)


----------



## red dragon (Aug 16, 2011)

Buy a full size closed headphone,the cheap philips one costs around 900 bucks.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 16, 2011)

Buy creative ep630...650bucks in hindu shopping


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 16, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> can sumone suggest me a good ear phone for this beats audio in this laptop..... i have my nokia xpress music earphones but it doesnt work good... i can only listen to music vocals are not clear... (budget 300/- to 500/-)



Don't get EP-630. They are crap. Soundmagic PL11 for around 500-550 bucks is a much better option.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> can sumone suggest me a good ear phone for this beats audio in this laptop..... i have my nokia xpress music earphones but it doesnt work good... i can only listen to music vocals are not clear... (budget 300/- to 500/-)



Get full sized headphones from Philips as red dragon suggested. For prolonged use, they are comfortable compared to in-ear earphones


----------



## astro (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been following this thread for a while now and I have a few questions

1. What is the feedback on the webcam? Does it match up to Mac levels in terms of clarity?

2. If you are not doing any gaming on this - mostly doing surfing, watching pictures and videos, does the laptop heat up? I have been a bit spoiled working on a Thinkpad for a while now which remains cool and quiet even after extended hours of usage..

3. How much noise does this piece generate while doing the above mentioned activities? Does moving to a 7200 rpm HDD lower the noise levels?

Thanks
Astro


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 17, 2011)

has anyonr tried ubuntu? does switching work on ubuntu?


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 17, 2011)

thanx every1 .... have ordered a philips shp 2000 headphone here.... 

Flipkart.com: Philips SHP2000: Headphone


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 17, 2011)

astro said:


> I have been following this thread for a while now and I have a few questions
> 
> 1. What is the feedback on the webcam? Does it match up to Mac levels in terms of clarity?
> 
> ...


1) Never used a Mac webcam
2) No. Keep coolsense on.
3) Its always quite, except on 100% load. 7200rpm will be louder.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 18, 2011)

I have no idea about this OpenGL thingy but just got this piece of news - AMD Releases Catalyst Beta Drivers for OpenGL 4.2

Also Catalyst 11.8 is out


----------



## ss max (Aug 18, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> has anyonr tried ubuntu? does switching work on ubuntu?



As far as i know the update is for windows only and  i think that switching will not thus work for ubuntu.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> has anyonr tried ubuntu? does switching work on ubuntu?


The only answer to this would be trying Ubuntu out. I do remember reading on Phoronix that AMD has incorporated support for Dynamic Switching in Catalyst for Linux. Don't know how it works though.


----------



## astro (Aug 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 1) Never used a Mac webcam
> 2) No. Keep coolsense on.
> 3) Its always quite, except on 100% load. 7200rpm will be louder.



Thanks...I am still a bit confused on whether to get the 6121tx or the Dell XPS 15 which has similar features and more or less the same price point (with corporate discount) 

For me the webcam clarity is significant as I do a lot of online video chat. Plus I would need a system that will help me multitask effectively without getting too hot and noisy..

Also for audio, Dell XPS wins hands down I think...

Has anyone worked on the Lenovo Y570 ? Has very similar config..

Astro


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 18, 2011)

astro said:


> Thanks...I am still a bit confused on whether to get the 6121tx or the Dell XPS 15 which has similar features and more or less the same price point (with corporate discount)
> 
> For me the webcam clarity is significant as I do a lot of online video chat. Plus I would need a system that will help me multitask effectively without getting too hot and noisy..
> 
> ...




If your primary requirement is not gaming, and if you are getting Dell XPS 15 at the same price, you should go for the Dell.


----------



## rider (Aug 18, 2011)

Q1) Is 6121tx openGL problem completely solved or not?
Q2) Is 6121tx switable graphic problem completely solved or not?
Q3) What is the max temp of XPS 15 (540M 2GB) and dv6121tx while playing Crysis 2 in full performance mode?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 18, 2011)

Get a HP 6140 at 48-49 and add a 2MP webcam. Does not get hot while not gaming.
Both multi tasking issue and webcam clarity issue solved. And the total cost will be lower than Dell XPS 15 / HP 6121.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 18, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> i was plannin to buy z570 (i5 with 750gb hdd) available at 44k.. but then on some googling.. i came across these issues.. on the LENOVO forum..
> 
> 1. TouchPad issue
> Very important issue since it is regarding the touchpad
> ...



I had found out about these issues with the z570.. so decided against it..


And IMO, the higher the resolution of the webcam, the more the lag during video calls and other stuff for which you use the cam. the cam on 6140tx/6121tx is good enough and you will have all your other issues solved as well


----------



## xachin (Aug 18, 2011)

The OpenGL and Switchable Graphics issue has been completely fixed now. But I would definitely recommend anyone thinking to buy this laptop, to go out and try this laptop before buying. And by try I mean all possible graphical use cases, that is pics, movies and image editing. The color quality of the display is real bad, its not a True color 24-bit display rather 18-bit... And mostly you will notice this when looking at color gradients.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 18, 2011)

rider said:


> Q1) Is 6121tx openGL problem completely solved or not?
> Q2) Is 6121tx switable graphic problem completely solved or not?
> Q3) What is the max temp of XPS 15 (540M 2GB) and dv6121tx while playing Crysis 2 in full performance mode?



1 & 2) Yes.


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 18, 2011)

i hav a 6121tx. but when i am playng games like nfs carbon, fifa 08 etc using internal graphics  it wil be on low resolution. i cant play the game in fulscreen. how can i play these games in fulscreen. ?


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to know that whether the i7 2630qm processor on hp 6121tx is locked or not. i.e. to say how can I know when it goes to turbo-boost mode i.e. upto 2.9 GHz. from base 2.00 Ghz as when I was playing HALO 2 there was a message saying " your processor is set to low it can be upgraded etc".

please reply


----------



## ss max (Aug 18, 2011)

Comparing dell xps15 and 6121tx which will be more reliable as there are many who say that the quality of motherboard in hp is inferior also is there any configuration in sony which matches those above.


----------



## rider (Aug 18, 2011)

how is the screen quality of DV6-6120TX in comparison to dell xps 15 1080p?
and overall DV6-6120TX is good to buy or not its 53.5k? 
since HD6490 1Gb DDR5 is like GT 525M 1GB DDR3 of dell xps 15


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 18, 2011)

rider said:


> how is the screen quality of DV6-6120TX in comparison to dell xps 15 1080p?
> and overall DV6-6120TX is good to buy or not its 53.5k?
> since HD6490 1Gb DDR5 is like GT 525M 1GB DDR3 of dell xps 15



Dell 1080p > HP 1080p
And forget gaming for more than a year on those two graphic cards.



ss max said:


> Comparing dell xps15 and 6121tx which will be more reliable as there are many who say that the quality of motherboard in hp is inferior also is there any configuration in sony which matches those above.



Many people opened up their HP *and* Dell laptops to compare the quality of motherboards? 



sarathsnair said:


> i hav a 6121tx. but when i am playng games like nfs carbon, fifa 08 etc using internal graphics  it wil be on low resolution. i cant play the game in fulscreen. how can i play these games in fulscreen. ?



Yeah happens on my laptop too. Never found a solution.

Why aren't you using th 6770M?


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 18, 2011)

> Yeah happens on my laptop too. Never found a solution.
> 
> Why aren't you using th 6770M?



why the need of 6770m for this simple games that can handle by the intel gpu ?
also the battery backup decreases as fast


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 18, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> why the need of 6770m for this simple games that can handle by the intel gpu ?
> also the battery backup decreases as fast



Its because the game thinks it cannot be handled by the Intel GPU and therefore runs at lowersettings. there might be a settings file in the installation folder which you can tweak. but i think, when the game starts again, it "corrects" itself..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 18, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> why the need of 6770m for this simple games that can handle by the intel gpu ?
> also the battery backup decreases as fast


If you think that the iGPU can handle the games, then run them on native resolution.


----------



## kabir mahlotra (Aug 19, 2011)

hi all a very important issue come to my notice.
 i manage to compare the display of these dv6- series 6006tu,6119tx,6170tx,6121tx,
they all have same display 15.6" High-Definition LED HP Bright View Display 1366x768, i notice that some of these display were showing different colors from others despite all were at intel hd graphics .
to test this turn off your laptop have the display at normal view angle (at little over 90 degree the usual viewing angle) now turn it on & notice that whether display is black or blueish/pinkish black in the side & around hp logo that comes into the display, you can check till the window logo appear.i saw few of  the model have blueish/pinkish black & some have complete black, can be said a little greyish black. but very very different from pinkish black.
 {what i mean by blueish/pinkish black, is it was quiet different from the black it got mix color even when the dislay should be complete black there was some coloring} 

if any one check this & tell his view. that will be good.
& then i tell you which are actually poor display among the two black or blueish/pinkish black. & i am sure some smart people will already know the answer. but tell your view.

thanks 
kabir


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Aug 19, 2011)

kabir mahlotra said:


> hi all a very important issue come to my notice.
> i manage to compare the display of these dv6- series 6006tu,6119tx,6170tx,6121tx,
> they all have same display 15.6" High-Definition LED HP Bright View Display 1366x768, i notice that some of these display were showing different colors from others despite all were at intel hd graphics .
> to test this turn off your laptop have the display at normal view angle (at little over 90 degree the usual viewing angle) now turn it on & notice that whether display is black or blueish/pinkish black in the side & around hp logo that comes into the display, you can check till the window logo appear.i saw few of  the model have blueish/pinkish black & some have complete black, can be said a little greyish black. but very very different from pinkish black.
> ...



Yes I do have a kind of bluish patch in the bottom right corner & behind that we have the glowing hp logo...


----------



## makkags (Aug 19, 2011)

hi all....

has anyone tried to install a fresh windos on 6017tx???
i tried but it is it is not showing any boot options during startup....
so please anyone can help me with this!


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2011)

which one has better screen quality?
dv6-6017tx vs dv-6121tx


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2011)

makkags said:


> hi all....
> 
> has anyone tried to install a fresh windos on 6017tx???
> i tried but it is it is not showing any boot options during startup....
> so please anyone can help me with this!



go to BIOS and choose priority to DVD-RW


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 19, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Its because the game thinks it cannot be handled by the Intel GPU and therefore runs at lowersettings. there might be a settings file in the installation folder which you can tweak. but i think, when the game starts again, it "corrects" itself..



IS their any solution for playing these games in fullscreen ?


----------



## kaz (Aug 20, 2011)

shailesh vishwakarma said:


> Yes I do have a kind of bluish patch in the bottom right corner & behind that we have the glowing hp logo...



i hvnt seen any new dv6
bt people here were telling that this screen is bettr than dell xps 720p..

on wat basis?
does xps has even patchy screen ?????????


----------



## sd.dreamweaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guys i am following this forum since many days and I am eager to buy  this great laptop i might buy this laptop in few days.

This morning i came across an article which said that HP is planning to get at par 
with PC and LAPTOP business. Although it is believed that company will take 12-18 months to take any decisions . 

If this news are true then what about the current owners ???
I am concerned about repair, warranty and after sales services.

Please reply soon as i am considering to purchase this laptop by tomorrow.

By the way this is the link to the article [LINK]


----------



## johnmathew (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi.. Im new to this forum..this may be a noob question..

I just uninstalled the old ati drivers and installed the new catalyst driver 11.8 but with some warnings... 

Now I cant switch graphics card.. what should i do.??


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2011)

whats your battery life like on a normal day of 6121tx (playing no games)?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 20, 2011)

HP is probably leaving hardware business after a series of failures!!
BBC News - Hewlett Packard to exit computing and buy Autonomy


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 20, 2011)

help me creating the recovery disk.... i tried creating 3 disk method.... and during burning of  disk 1  i encountrd an error at 20 percent of the process saying......  an error has occured while creating hp recovery media ... blah blah...


i have never altered any files from DRIVE: D (i.e recovery drive)

i have just copy paste the whole drive once in my external hard disk....

guys plz help me out....


----------



## red dragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Why are you even trying to make it?Do you want to recover with all the bloats again?
Just download win7 home premium from somewhere(if you don`t have it already)and google ABR,you are set for a clean windows7 without all HP crap.



makkags said:


> hi all....
> 
> has anyone tried to install a fresh windos on 6017tx???
> i tried but it is it is not showing any boot options during startup....
> so please anyone can help me with this!


Press escape key during start up!



rider said:


> which one has better screen quality?
> dv6-6017tx vs dv-6121tx


Both have sub standard screen.But if it is your first laptop you won`t even notice it!You really need to use some good displays to understand how bad it is.


----------



## sd.dreamweaver (Aug 20, 2011)

sd.dreamweaver said:


> Hi guys i am following this forum since many days and I am eager to buy  this great laptop i might buy this laptop in few days.
> 
> This morning i came across an article which said that HP is planning to get at par
> with PC and LAPTOP business. Although it is believed that company will take 12-18 months to take any decisions .
> ...





red dragon said:


> HP is probably leaving hardware business after a series of failures!!
> BBC News - Hewlett Packard to exit computing and buy Autonomy




Okay its confirmed NOW Can anyone tell me if i buy a HP laptop tomorrow (I am going to buy 6121tx) will i get warranty replacements and after sales services in future if HP stops its production of laptops and desktops ???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 20, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Why are you even trying to make it?Do you want to recover with all the bloats again?
> Just download win7 home premium from somewhere(if you don`t have it already)and google ABR,you are set for a clean windows7 without all HP crap.



It has a minimal recovery thing. Only installs the OS + Drivers + Must haves.



rider said:


> whats your battery life like on a normal day of 6121tx (playing no games)?


5 - 6 Hrs


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> It has a minimal recovery thing. Only installs the OS + Drivers + Must haves.
> 
> 
> 5 - 6 Hrs



hey guys i really need ur help on this one.i was able to play the witcher 2 at max settings on my 6121tx bt one day while playing there was a power cut and so naturally the game slowed down and so i exited and switched off the laptop.bt the problem is since then the game doesnt run as smoothly as it used to although the other games run fine...cud this be due to any damage in the graphics card...please reply...


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2011)

this means it is much better almost better than 6-cell XPS 15 
XPS runs almost 3hrs.
Are u confirm 5-6hrs because its a quad core laptop.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 20, 2011)

Tests on friends laptop (6017tx)

Downloading with wired net - 5h45m
Downloading with wifi - 4h30m
Gaming - 2h50m

XPS15 also lasts ~ 4h30 without wifi.

Sandybridge is very energy efficient.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 20, 2011)

On the onboard gpu, I have seen 2 movies back to back on a single charge. I think I have said that before. So yes, the battery backup is quite good. Surprising, even.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> It has a minimal recovery thing. Only installs the OS + Drivers + Must haves.
> 
> 
> 5 - 6 Hrs


Your must haves are bloat for some


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 20, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Your must haves are bloat for some


I'm talking about stuff that controls laptop specific stuff, like Coolsense.

And don't tell me about bloat. My setup is very very light.


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 21, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I'm talking about stuff that controls laptop specific stuff, like Coolsense.
> 
> And don't tell me about bloat. My setup is very very light.



i agreee ... nd well i like those so called "bloats" from  hp ..... and i successfuly made the recovery backup.....   

QUE : ok is any one sure that if i make iso image of those recovery dvds... will it work for me in future wen i burn those iso's on new dvd???


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> HP is probably leaving hardware business after a series of failures!!
> BBC News - Hewlett Packard to exit computing and buy Autonomy





sd.dreamweaver said:


> Hi guys i am following this forum since many days and I am eager to buy  this great laptop i might buy this laptop in few days.
> 
> This morning i came across an article which said that HP is planning to get at par
> with PC and LAPTOP business. Although it is believed that company will take 12-18 months to take any decisions .
> ...




this is a sure trouble for their users..
hows this possible..????????
are they gonna sell the pc unit or jst going to stop that completely??????


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2011)

hp is closing from PC market..  shud i buy hp dv6-6121tx or not??


----------



## ram (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Guys..

I too planning to buy Hp 6121 shortly. I have a some question before for it.
I believe this is the best place to get answer.

i. Is Hp 6121 is better than Dell XPS for gaming and software dev? pls justify.

ii. Any major problem u people facing on HP 6121(heat, noise or anything).

iii. Is that Hp has which version of bluetooth v2.1 or v3.0 hs?

iv. Here in b'lore, they selling for 56k with free goodies.. is it good deal.(look matters to me, thats why not gone for dell XPS, moreover i doesn't trust dell quality of material they use in laptop- pls correct me if i wrong).

v. What abt Hp Customer service in B'lore. 

Though i know, HP planning to "spin-off"(not exiting in 12-18 months) PC business,  still going for it. if hp decided, it'll sell to other vendor(lenovo is favorites to take up) and service continuous(lets hope ) 

Please do reply ASAP..


----------



## maxwayne (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Guys! Just wanted to know if opengl issue has bbeen resolved or not. if yes, then how to run angry birds on it.

thanks in advance.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 21, 2011)

rider said:


> hp is closing from PC market..  shud i buy hp dv6-6121tx or not??



Even if it is not closing,it is a bad buy..you definitely get a decent gpu but also get a substandard screen and pathetic after sales sevice(which will you need in near future,after all it is a hp dv6!)


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 21, 2011)

Each and every question that people keep asking repeatedly has been answered time and again in the previous pages. You guys should use the search function or browse back to find the answers. I am once again (and for the final time) answering the common queries.

*Q1. Is the OpenGL issue fixed?*
Ans: Yes. It has been fixed by a BIOS update released by HP on 2nd of August.

*Q2. How is the battery backup?*
Ans: It is quite decent, and you can easily get 4-5 hours on light usage on onboard GPU.

*Q3. What about the overheating issues?*
Ans: This laptop doesn't heat up that much as some people would like to believe owing to HP's previous records. While playing most graphics intensive games for a couple of hours, the maximum I manage to get is around 76 degrees.

*Q4. How is the screen quality?*
Ans: Poor. But compared to the standard 720p screen of Dell XPS, it is better. If you don't want to take my word for it, Google it. The viewing angles are bad though. The dithering issue is most noticeable when viewing the color blue (the color used by Windows when you select text etc.).

*Q5. How is the speaker quality compared to XPS 15?*
Ans: Poor. But definitely better than other laptops like Vaios, Acers and Lenovos.

*Q6. What about the problems with the switchable graphics?*
Ans: The problems have been fixed. You can choose between Dynamic Switching and Fixed Mode Switching from the BIOS. And it works perfectly well now. As of now, all the games work perfectly at the maximum settings. Yes, even Metro 2033.

*Q7. How easy is overclocking?*
Ans: Pretty easy. Set Fixed Mode Switching from the BIOS, and then you can use MSI Afterburner to overclock. I am running it at a stable 850/950 (the default is 725/800) and it is running fine without overheating.

*Q8. What about the bloatware?*
Ans: There are many bloatware installed by default. But they can be uninstalled pretty easily. Though some of them are quite handy and worth keeping.

*Q9. How easy is it to upgrade the RAM or HDD?*
Ans: The back cover is screwless and adding a new RAM module is a piece of cake. Changing the HDD would be a little more trickier as you would need to remove the padding etc from the older HDD and fix it to the newer one.

*Q10. What are the WEI scores?*
Ans: 7.4, 7.4, 6.9, 6.9, 5.9. After adding 4GB RAM and overclocking the GPU, 7.4, 7.6, 7.0, 7.0, 5.9.

*Q11. How is the build quality?*
Ans: Not like a Thinkpad, of course. Not even like the Dell XPS. There are minor creaks here and there. But it is not an all-plastic body. The palm-rest is metallic and doesn't attract any finger prints.

*Q12. How is the keyboard?*
Ans: Plasticky. The up/down arrow keys are a bit small and take time getting used to. The keys are well spaced and make typing easier without much errors. The num-pad is a boon to people who work with lots of numbers.

*Q13. How is the touchpad?*
Ans: It is decently responsive and supports multi-touch. The buttons have good tactile feedback. However, there is no middle button on the touchpad.

*Q14. How is the fingerprint reader?*
And: Pretty nice. HP SimplePass stores your password, and you can enter them in any browser irrespective of the fact that the password is stored in the browser or not. The fingerprint reader is very nice and always identifies in a jiffy. No problems whatsoever with it.

*Q15. How is the DVD-Writer?*
Ans: It is just like other tray loading drives. It comes with Light-Scribe which is next to useless. However, the eject button is pretty small and you need to press it with the tip of your fingers or fingernails.

*Q16. How is the web-cam?*
Ans: Just like any other standard web-cam. It is not meant for shooting your marriage videos. As far as video-chatting is considered, its quality is decent enough.

I think I have covered almost all the general questions. All the above answers are my honest observations and I am not here to promote HP. I just find this machine quite decent for the price it is asking coupled with the performance it is providing. If you are still unsatisfied with my answers, then you need to spend some time with this notebook to really appreciate it. However if want better ASS, better speakers, and are ready to pay a slight premium for that, Dell XPS 15 is the better option. But if you want a gaming powerhouse at this price point, this is the one.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 21, 2011)

Good post Aniket +rep

@ Owners
Whichever company buys the hardware division from HP will still have to honor all warranties (and customer service will improve) and our laptops themselves obviously won't change as they're in our hands.



ram said:


> i. Is Hp 6121 is better than Dell XPS for gaming and software dev? pls justify.
> *YES*
> ii. Any major problem u people facing on HP 6121(heat, noise or anything).
> *Look at aniket's post above this*


----------



## WhizKins (Aug 21, 2011)

Another question:
Is Linux working fine with OpenGL? Any problems running Ubuntu or any other distro?


----------



## rahulkadbe (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello friends 
after a long wait for 6017 , I purchsed 6121 a week before.
happy with my first laptop, but there are few issues which I need to clarify,
so please reply.

1> Is the right touch pad button slightly depressed than the left one.
2> there are two partitions on my hardisk that totals upto 596gb, so what about the rest of 40 gb's.
3>The DVD rom light on the right side is slightly visible between the body joint (brushed metallic bottom and the silver side) near the + key of numpad.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 21, 2011)

Very good post aniket!
What about some real life experience with HP's ASS?


----------



## Joker (Aug 21, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Each and every question that people keep asking repeatedly has been answered time and again in the previous pages. You guys should use the search function or browse back to find the answers. I am once again (and for the final time) answering the common queries.
> 
> *Q1. Is the OpenGL issue fixed?*
> Ans: Yes. It has been fixed by a BIOS update released by HP on 2nd of August.
> ...


+1

request to op/mods to add this in the first post.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Very good post aniket!
> What about some real life experience with HP's ASS?



So far I didn't need to contact the customer care, so really can't comment on that. Sorry. Ya, but they did call me 2 times to ask if my computer was working properly or not. But that was the HP store, and not the customer care.


----------



## maxwayne (Aug 21, 2011)

I recently updated my amd drivers and BIOS but still was not able to run Angry Birds on it. I am a novice in these matters. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

When I try to run Angry birds it says: OpenGL 2.0 is not supported.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 21, 2011)

maxwayne said:


> I recently updated my amd drivers and BIOS but still was not able to run Angry Birds on it. I am a novice in these matters. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> When I try to run Angry birds it says: OpenGL 2.0 is not supported.



I just downloaded the game to check. And it is running fine in Power Saving and Performance both the modes.


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey aniket...can u plz check and tell me one thing...the radeon 6770 on our 6121tx's have a memory speed of 800mhz bt according to all the other sites the basic memory speed of 1600mhz..so does that mean that the card in our laptops is slower than a general 6770m....plz reply..


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 21, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> hey aniket...can u plz check and tell me one thing...the radeon 6770 on our 6121tx's have a memory speed of 800mhz bt according to all the other sites the basic memory speed of 1600mhz..so does that mean that the card in our laptops is slower than a general 6770m....plz reply..




that might be speed of 6770 not 6770m . . . .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> hey aniket...can u plz check and tell me one thing...the radeon 6770 on our 6121tx's have a memory speed of 800mhz bt according to all the other sites the basic memory speed of 1600mhz..so does that mean that the card in our laptops is slower than a general 6770m....plz reply..


Because of DDR - Double Data Rate. Two transfer per cycle.

800MHz x 2 = 1600MHz



> Describing the bandwidth of a double-pumped bus can be confusing. Each clock edge is referred to as a "beat", with two beats (one upbeat and one downbeat) per cycle. Technically, the hertz is a unit of cycles per second, but many people refer to the number of transfers per second. *Careful usage generally talks about "500 MHz, double data rate" or "1000 MT/s", but people will refer casually to a "1000 MHz bus", even though no signal cycles faster than 500 MHz.*


----------



## house? (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, i just bought my 6121 a few days back, iam getting 10-12 fps on assassin's creed, pretty sure my bios and amd's drivers are not upto date
can someone tell me which version of bios and amd's CCC am i supposed to have, because a lot of people are suggesting different things....
(and yea, the game is in high performance with max cooling)

also, prototype does not run in a full screen mode ? any suggestions ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

house? said:


> Hey guys, i just bought my 6121 a few days back, iam getting 10-12 fps on assassin's creed, pretty sure my bios and amd's drivers are not upto date
> can someone tell me which version of bios and amd's CCC am i supposed to have, because a lot of people are suggesting different things....
> (and yea, the game is in high performance with max cooling)
> 
> also, prototype does not run in a full screen mode ? any suggestions ?



Here is the BIOS update you have to install: 
HP Notebook System BIOS Update (Intel Processors) HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

And here is the latest version of CCC (11.8):
ATI Catalystâ„¢ Mobility Display Driver
Download the CCC from 'Individual Downloads' tab.

Prototype runs in fullscreen mode on mine. Don't remember if I did anything to get it to run so. However, it runs at 1024x768, and looks crappy.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 22, 2011)

@aniket.cain    why does it look crapy ??


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @aniket.cain    why does it look crapy ??


The game runs at 1024x768 and doesn't look very good. But that is how the game's graphics is. Looks the same on my friend's XPS 15.


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 22, 2011)

hey no one helped me on this 

QUE : Is any one sure that if i make iso image of the recovery dvds i  have... will it work for me in future wen i burn those iso's on new dvd???


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> QUE : Is any one sure that if i make iso image of the recovery dvds i  have... will it work for me in future wen i burn those iso's on new dvd???


yes..


----------



## piyus_h (Aug 22, 2011)

ico said:


> yes..



repped u +1 ..... thanx..


----------



## house? (Aug 22, 2011)

Aniket, thanks dude, repped you...downloading the drivers, and what about opengl ? any separate drivers for that or just this one ?m planning on playing Amnesia: The Dark Descent


on a different note, what's with this random questions thing on this site ?(they haven't heard of captcha ? )


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

house? said:


> on a different note, what's with this random questions thing on this site ?(they haven't heard of captcha ? )


ReCaptcha was hacked long ago, besides we were getting too much spam.


----------



## xachin (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to install an 8 GB ram stick in 6121tx. Are they available in market? Where and for how much?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you guys notice any improvement in battery life after the BIOS update ?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 22, 2011)

house? said:


> Aniket, thanks dude, repped you...downloading the drivers, and what about opengl ? any separate drivers for that or just this one ?m planning on playing Amnesia: The Dark Descent
> 
> 
> on a different note, what's with this random questions thing on this site ?(they haven't heard of captcha ? )



i dont think Amnesia: The Dark Descent will run..i'm not getting any video while playing the game just getting the audio 
my drivers are updated..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

Ruthra kumar said:


> i dont think Amnesia: The Dark Descent will run..i'm not getting any video while playing the game just getting the audio
> my drivers are updated..





Spoiler



Minimum System Requirements For Windows
Operating System: Windows XP/Vista/7
CPU: 1.5Ghz – Low budget CPUs such as Celeron or Duron processor
Memory: 1 GB RAM
Graphics: Radeon 9600/GeForceFX – Integrated graphics and very low budget cards might not work.

Recommended System Requirements For Windows
OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: 2.0Ghz
Memory: 2048MB
Disc Space: 3GB
Video Card:Radeon HD/GeForce 6


It should run. Are you sure you are playing on "High perf".
Updated BIOS?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah everything is on high..BIOS updated..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

Spoiler



*Game May Not Run if Using Integrated Graphics Card AND Another Graphics Card*

Some computers come with an integrated graphics card — or a video card that is built into the motherboard. These aren’t normally powerful so many end up buying another video card to use, resulting in two videos card being enabled on the same computer. While this doesn’t normally cause any problems, it can for this game.

1) Go to My Computer -> Control Panel -> Hardware -> Device Manager
2) Locate the card you are not using and right click it -> disable, then reboot the computer

If that doesn’t work, try:

– Updating the drivers on the integrated card.
– Setting the non-integrated card as the preferred card (through NVIDiA control panel or ATI Catalyst Panel)





Spoiler



1.3 Users of Intel graphics cards
There are Intel cards out there that have all features needed, but does yet not run the game due to bad drivers. Make sure to search hard for good drivers. Unfortunately it might be the case it still may not be possible to support intel cards. The only card that could run the compatibility test without errors (apart from bad ssao) where GMA X3100 on OSX. There might be other card-system combinations that work though, so if you get the game working on an intel card, please get back to me by PM and tell me how you went about.


----------



## house? (Aug 22, 2011)

@Ishu: my brain just overclocked


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Guys, if you are a linux user or spend most of your time on Linux, this laptop is not for you.*

*Why, you asked?*
1. Brightness keys won't work. It took me a while to solve the issue, this blog post helped me.. The reason is ACPI implementation is not supported by linux.

2. Bad battery life. Seriously, it gives me like 1.5 hours or 2 hours at max. It was good in the beginning but it's been going down ever since. Not sure if it's just me or linux. I need to spend some time on windows to figure if it's a hardware issue or linux issue. I'll update my findings. Again, ACPI must be the issue.

3. Heats like crazy. Windows runs much cooler. Again, ACPI issues I guess.

4. Switchable graphics - I've tried everything: open source ati drivers, the proprietary drivers from Ubuntu PPAs, the proprietary drivers from ATI site. Nothing works properly. I can't get Ubuntu to use the ATI card for the life of me. I've tried vga_switcheroo, it just hangs on switching the card. Actually, it doesn't hang, but the display goes off so you can't do anything. If anyone has a fix for this issue, please I'm dying for it. It may also be the reason for bat battery life and heating (maybe the ati card is ON?)

5. Random crashes because of opengl doesn't work properly.


I noticed that all the issues are interlinked with ACPI and the graphics. I just hope someone finds and fixes these issues. I especially hate bad battery life and I hate windows so I can't get back to it.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^^   serious issue  !!!!!!!

(for linux users)


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

crazyfreak316 said:


> *Guys, if you are a linux user or spend most of your time on Linux, this laptop is not for you.*
> 
> *Why, you asked?*
> 1. Brightness keys won't work. It took me a while to solve the issue, this blog post helped me.. The reason is ACPI implementation is not supported by linux.
> ...



Switchable gfx just dont work in linux whether amd or nvidia optimus. lets hope ubuntu 11.10 works.


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 23, 2011)

Joker said:


> Switchable gfx just dont work in linux whether amd or nvidia optimus. lets hope ubuntu 11.10 works.




Not true. VGA_Switcheroo works fine for most of the people. It's the muxless stuff that's causing the problem. I'll try looking more into it when I'm free and experiment with stuff.


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Because of DDR - Double Data Rate. Two transfer per cycle.
> 
> 800MHz x 2 = 1600MHz



thanx a lot ishu...rep +1


----------



## WhizKins (Aug 24, 2011)

crazyfreak316 said:


> *Guys, if you are a linux user or spend most of your time on Linux, this laptop is not for you.*
> 
> *Why, you asked?*
> 1. Brightness keys won't work. It took me a while to solve the issue, this blog post helped me.. The reason is ACPI implementation is not supported by linux.
> ...



Thanks man I was looking for something like this +rep to you. I don't use Windows (apart from gaming) and I do all of my work on Linux, so Linux support is a major concern for me. Did you update the bios and are still having opengl issues?


----------



## house? (Aug 24, 2011)

any good apps for monitoring temperature ?


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 24, 2011)

WhizKins said:


> Thanks man I was looking for something like this +rep to you. I don't use Windows (apart from gaming) and I do all of my work on Linux, so Linux support is a major concern for me. Did you update the bios and are still having opengl issues?



Yes, bios update didn't make any difference for me. I'll uninstall the proprietary drivers and try open-source drivers once again when I can afford some downtime. I'll post my findings.


----------



## WhizKins (Aug 24, 2011)

crazyfreak316 said:


> Yes, bios update didn't make any difference for me. I'll uninstall the proprietary drivers and try open-source drivers once again when I can afford some downtime. I'll post my findings.


From the AMD website I got this:


> AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics technology requires either an AMD “A” series APU or an Intel processor, plus an AMD Radeon™ discrete graphics configuration and is available on Windows® 7 Professional, Windows® 7 Ultimate, Windows® 7 Home Premium, and/or Windows® 7 Home Basic OS. Linux OS supports manual switching which requires restart of X-Server to switch between graphics solutions. *With AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics technology, full enablement of all discrete graphics video and display features may not be supported on all systems (e.g. OpenGL applications will run on the integrated GPU or the APU as the case may be).* Always check with your system manufacturer for specific mode capabilities and supported technologies.



Another thing, did you change the mode to _Fixed_ in the bios? I read somewhere that it solved some people's problems regarding switching between the cards. Please let us know if you have any progress on this. I've been planning to buy this laptop for a while now and it's getting delayed due to these issues that keep popping up. I'm planning to buy this next week (can't delay any more than that).


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 24, 2011)

WhizKins said:


> From the AMD website I got this:
> 
> 
> Another thing, did you change the mode to _Fixed_ in the bios? I read somewhere that it solved some people's problems regarding switching between the cards. Please let us know if you have any progress on this. I've been planning to buy this laptop for a while now and it's getting delayed due to these issues that keep popping up. I'm planning to buy this next week (can't delay any more than that).



The OpenGL issue has been fixed in windows. I'm talking about Linux here which is causing issues. You can't switch cards in Linux.


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Because of DDR - Double Data Rate. Two transfer per cycle.
> 
> 800MHz x 2 = 1600MHz



Ishu..can u plz tell me about some good softwares to measure the cpu and gpu temperatures of my 6121tx....


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 24, 2011)

i cant play call of duty black ops in high settings with my 6770m. it wil go stuck. why ?


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey can any1 switch graphics in FIXED MODE? i mean switch to intel graphics in control center while FIXED MODE is selected from BIOS??  its not wroking for me. in fixed mode only AMD graphics is being used, even on battry which is the main concern. i dont want to restart everytime n change biso setting if i m running laptop on battery


----------



## sd.dreamweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

Hii guys i just stopped to say that i am now the proud owner of HP Pavilion dv6 6121tx.  
I also wanted to buy Belkin cooling pad but the dealer didn't have it in stock So guys do you think i should play games on it or should i wait for a cooling pad ??
I know the software to measure FPS ie. Fraps but I am not sure about the reliable Software to measure Heat.

Guys for how much time continuously should I play games on my laptop ???

Please suggest me.
BY THE WAY I BOUGHT IT FOR INR 54,900 with USB mouse (cheap one) and Odyssey Studio PRO headfones.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, it works well on mine. What happens when you try to select Power Saving mode from the CCC?


----------



## house? (Aug 25, 2011)

@sd.dreamweaver: Don't buy the belkin cooling pad if you want some serious gaming...ive bought the coolermaster notepal x2(flipkart.com)( U2 has some angle issues), works like charm...temperatures are well below 60-70 range(Speed fan), as far as i understand below 60 degree is cool enough, i game about 4-5 hours continously... , the pad blows air into the laptop from below and looks awesome


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 26, 2011)

i unistalled n reintalled CCC n video driver, so now its workin. it was not workin only after the recent CCC update of 11.8.... but now i m able to switch to intel graphics. previously on selecting intel graphics nothing used to happen.

also i want to know wat battery back u getting wen u choose intel graphics in FIEXED mode of BIOS,   and IS IT DIFFERENT from dynamic mode selected in bios.? 

Currently it is showing me 5 hr on 99% battery (didnt charge ful ) for FIXED mode with intel graphics.  Havnt tried with Dynamic mode yet. will it be any difference?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xaero92 said:


> Ishu..can u plz tell me about some good softwares to measure the cpu and gpu temperatures of my 6121tx....


 use speedfan or speccy


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried crysis 2 directx 11 and hi-res texture package patch?
after installing them i get 16 to 24fps on ultra settings. Great Graphics!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaero92 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey guys..need help...i used the black cloth that came covered over my 6121tx to wipe the sides of my screen off dust...bt it seems due to that some scratches hav occured near the webcam area which are visible only when u see it under light from the sides...they are slight so can they be cleaned by a laptop cleaner...


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 26, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> Has anyone tried crysis 2 directx 11 and hi-res texture package patch?
> after installing them i get 16 to 24fps on ultra settings. Great Graphics!!!!!!!



with the HD6770m ??? 1 gb or 2 gb??


----------



## house? (Aug 27, 2011)

crysis gives me a black screen error(audio but no video and green cursor) any fixes ? anyone has tried metro 2033? currently playing dead space 2, would recommend it to anyone...scary ****, couldn't play more than 5mins for the first time...


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

2gb 6770m


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

house? said:


> crysis gives me a black screen error(audio but no video and green cursor) any fixes ? anyone has tried metro 2033? currently playing dead space 2, would recommend it to anyone...scary ****, couldn't play more than 5mins for the first time...





			
				google said:
			
		

> Go into your crysis2 folder and
> 
> Add this to your system.cfg in your game folder.
> g_skipIntro= 1



Lots of people seem to be having this problem. Check the steam & EA forums.


----------



## WhizKins (Aug 28, 2011)

So, if you update the BIOS everything works 100% (At least with Windows)?
And can some more people please try out Linux and let us know if they're having issues like crazyfreak316 is having.


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys I bought this laptop a few days ago.
I am experiencing mainly heating problems
(1) Even if the computer is running in coolest mode in coolsense then also temperature reaches 82 c very easily when i am gaming and further it even reaches 91 if i don`t close my game.
Currently i am playing Assassin's Creed 2.

I am sitting i an non-ac room but its quite cold to turn on the ac. It's still raining and therefore temperature remains moderate.

I am still not using cooling pad because i still haven't got the Belkin cooling pad.

I am keeping a book beneath my laptop to let air flow but i don't think its making any difference.

I have read previously in this forum to do something with turbo boost but i don't know exactly of what to do and how as this is my first ever notebook.

I use RealTemp to measure temperatures so can assure that it is accurate.

In real temp the maximum temperature reaches very high temperatures and remains steady.

Temperature fall within a minute or two when i turn off my game.

Is it a hardware fault ? What shall be the ideal temperature for my laptop ?

guys i have read in this forums previously that some fellow members get temperature of 65-75 steady ??

Please guys solve my doubts


----------



## saddy (Aug 28, 2011)

Add me to the league of 6121tx owners..just bought it 2 days ago...haven't tried any games on it yet...how do i check the BIOS and how 2 switch while gaming to high performance mode..does it do automatically. and i m hearing a lot about it BIOS update .how do i do that ? are cooling pad necessary for it ?.
Pik of it below 
*img534.imageshack.us/img534/2695/photo0200c.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

How to Configure ATI Mobility Radeon Switchable Graphics - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

HOW TO UPDATE YOUR BIOS
1. Download the latest BIOS update from HP. It is F.1A. The date associated with the download is 7/22/11
2. Run the BIOS update. Do not turn off your computer during the update and make sure your laptop is plugged in! Let the computer reboot itself into Windows after you complete the update.
3. Enable manual switching. This is done in the BIOS menu. You can enter this by hitting ESC as the computer starts before the Windows startup animation.
4. Find the Switchable graphics setting. I forget which tab it is in. You need to change it from Dynamic to Fixed.
5. Reboot into Windows. Fire up Catalyst Control Center.
6. In the Switchable graphics section, you can now pick between the Intel 3000 HD and the Radeon 6770m manually. This is what we want. You should run on the 3000HD when you are not gaming or doing GPU intensive tasks. You should know what these are.


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Ishu i am now able to manually switch graphics.
Can you please help me out on the over heating issue ?
My lappy gets heated very soon.


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 28, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Now I am getting much better performance from the system. Most of the games are showing significant increase in the fps.
> For eg.
> CS:Source -  154 fps in benchmark. Earlier it was 38 only.
> Resident Evil 5 - 55 fps. Earlier it was around 32.
> ...



hey guys ..... Firstly ..plzz add me 2 d owners of 6121 tx ...2ndly i got 45 - 60 fps in NFS HOT PURSUIT .... is it ok ? wat say ?


----------



## saddy (Aug 28, 2011)

doing BIOs update it right away. do we also have update graphics driver ...BTW too many processes r running in task manager...about 75.what r useful and what r unwanted one.i have  not installed any other software apart from one that came with it ...which one should i keep ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

saddy said:


> doing BIOs update it right away. do we also have update graphics driver ...BTW too many processes r running in task manager...about 75.what r useful and what r unwanted one.i have  not installed any other software apart from one that came with it ...which one should i keep ?


I would update the drivers before the BIOS update.


----------



## saddy (Aug 28, 2011)

graphics driver is 300 mb one file so it will take time as my internet speed is low this time...btw after installing driver i have 2 do BIOS update right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes .


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 28, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> hey guys ..... Firstly ..plzz add me 2 d owners of 6121 tx ...2ndly i got 45 - 60 fps in NFS HOT PURSUIT .... is it ok ? wat say ?



Yes. These are the same scores I get in NFS:HP


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys please help me about my Heating issues.
I had heard about decreasing maximum processor performance. How can we do it ???
PLEASE enlighten me.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 29, 2011)

dreamweaver.sd said:


> Guys please help me about my Heating issues.
> I had heard about decreasing maximum processor performance. How can we do it ???
> PLEASE enlighten me.



If you are keeping a book underneath the laptop, it is going to block all the vents through which the fan sucks in the air. Better keep two small books on the sides only, so that the middle of the laptop is free to take air.
For the Processor throttling, open Start Menu, type coolsense and run it. 
*www.progmic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/hp-coolsense-technology_thumb.jpg
In it, select 'Coolest Mode'.


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Aug 29, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> If you are keeping a book underneath the laptop, it is going to block all the vents through which the fan sucks in the air. Better keep two small books on the sides only, so that the middle of the laptop is free to take air.
> For the Processor throttling, open Start Menu, type coolsense and run it.
> *www.progmic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/hp-coolsense-technology_thumb.jpg
> In it, select 'Coolest Mode'.



 Dude i am already running in "coolest mode" of HP coolsense still the temprature reaches alarming temperature.

Have you tried of over clocking it, if yes do you find any scope of under clocking it ??

If anyone has tried overclocking can anyone guide me which method did they use ie. BIOS or any specific software ??


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 29, 2011)

You can limit processor utilization.....


first take the power options from control panel.

choose the power plan in which u want to reduce processor power consumption

click on change plan settings

inside that click on change advanced power settings

inside that there is a list. choose processor power management

inside that choose maximum processor state and change it 75% or any value u prefer...


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 29, 2011)

dreamweaver.sd said:


> Dude i am already running in "coolest mode" of HP coolsense still the temprature reaches alarming temperature.
> 
> Have you tried of over clocking it, if yes do you find any scope of under clocking it ??
> 
> If anyone has tried overclocking can anyone guide me which method did they use ie. BIOS or any specific software ??



If you are talking about overclocking the CPU on this one, it can't be done. I googled a lot about it, but everywhere it was said that these CPUs cannot be overclocked. 
On the other hand, the GPU can be very easliy overclocked using MSI Afterburner or Sapphire TRIXX.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

FOR HIGH TEMPS
Go to Control Panel>Change Plan Setting>Advanced Settings and change CPU state to 99%. This won't effect performance but will disable turbo boost. It should decrease temps by 10C.
*img804.imageshack.us/img804/1742/tb1l.png


----------



## WhizKins (Aug 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good cooler for these laptops? Nothing to fance/expensive though


----------



## ogasd (Aug 30, 2011)

CYBERLINK  CAM SCREEN TURNED BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hve 6121........... till now ,only one problem with camera n its alot frustating    , hope u can help  ..                    it was running good but suddenly when i was turnig brightness or contrast low or high it turned black suddenly....   resetted settings , updated bios (but still bios shows f.17)     even reinstalled and factory resetted my lap , updated n every thing but still the same cam .        please   please help ..
only my tubelight or other high light is visible a little green then red nd allmost all pitch black in the cam nothing else  ........


----------



## ogasd (Aug 30, 2011)

CAM PROBLEM SOLVED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
okay guys my cam problem has solved just a min after i hve posted it.....       i hve another thing to ask  ----  how can i connect my tv through 3 video audio cables to vga monitor      i hve dish tv set top box and an extra 19' monitor   ..  i dont wanna buy tunner card...
ALSO is cooling pad necessary while gaming for more than 4 hrs ?   temp reaches *78 while gta 4 running* .....


----------



## red dragon (Aug 30, 2011)

dreamweaver.sd said:


> Have you tried of over clocking it, if yes do you find any scope of under clocking it ??
> 
> ?


You mean undervolting right!


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Aug 30, 2011)

Where can i buy soundmagic p11 earphones?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 30, 2011)

I purchased last year from mediahome.in.
You can check with them or theitwares.


----------



## saddy (Aug 30, 2011)

Today tried Dirt 2 on my 6121tx...it run at 45-50 fps on high setting with dx9...so far this machine is doing well for me .Bios update and graphics driver update did the job.BTw how do i make a recover DVD of Windows 7 for this?.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 30, 2011)

WhizKins said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cooler for these laptops? Nothing to fance/expensive though



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1484949-post12.html



ogasd said:


> ALSO is cooling pad necessary while gaming for more than 4 hrs ?   temp reaches *78 while gta 4 running* .....



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1484977-post934.html


----------



## ron_devon (Aug 30, 2011)

just bought 6121 tx today!!!
i know this is a crap question ( and i have tried search too!!)
i have been trying running some old games like fifa 08 and cs 1.6, but i'm not getting the aspect ratio right. i have tried finding the option but to no avail. please help me out.
i have updated the bios and graphics drivers! [out of context]


----------



## anish6121 (Aug 31, 2011)

i have been following this thread for quite sometime and it has helped me a lot to solve some of my queries...so thanks to all the members...

@6121tx owners or anyone who can help

i am having a strange problem..

1.when i run Resident Evil 5 or BIA:HellsHighway i dont get sound in the earphones
i.e. even if the earphones r plugged in , the sound comes from laptop speakers
but all other games run fine..

2.when i run Resident Evil 5 in Dx9 mode it runs in full screen but when i run it in Dx10/11 mode i get full picture in windowed mode or if i go for full screen there is a black strip of about 1.5 cm on right side....

the same thing happens with all Dx10 games(just cause2,dirt 3, fear 3 etc)

3.the problem no 2 occurs at 1366X768 res. but if i play in 1024X768 then some games like just cause 2, dirt 3 etc run in full screen but the picture appears horizontally stretched...

so if anybody (having 6121tx) could verify if its a common problem or its only me then it would be helpful....

if there is a solution please tell me or give me a link .. thanks in advance...


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 31, 2011)

anish6121 said:


> i have been following this thread for quite sometime and it has helped me a lot to solve some of my queries...so thanks to all the members...
> 
> @6121tx owners or anyone who can help
> 
> ...




About your first problem, the same thing happens to me but only in Borderlands. Disabling the integrated array mic solves the problem of sound coming from speakers instead of the headphones. Right Click the volume icon on the systray, select Recording Devices, right click Integrated Microphone Array and select Disable.
However, on my system, Resident Evil 5 runs fine with the sound coming from the headphones itself. No problems there.

About your second problem, I too used to get the black bar on the right, but it got corrected after installing the BIOS patch and installing the latest CCC (I have 11.8). Now I don't get that black bar in any of the games, including RE5, Dirt 3, FEAR 3, etc.



ron_devon said:


> just bought 6121 tx today!!!
> i know this is a crap question ( and i have tried search too!!)
> i have been trying running some old games like fifa 08 and cs 1.6, but i'm not getting the aspect ratio right. i have tried finding the option but to no avail. please help me out.
> i have updated the bios and graphics drivers! [out of context]



These old games don't have the option of Widescreen mode, so unfortunately, you'll have to live with that.


----------



## ogasd (Aug 31, 2011)

hi can anybody tell me exact release date of these pc games -
gow 3 
bf 3
crysis warhead 
saints row 3
also suggest me other games please .........
thanks


----------



## house? (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^, google the release dates, or try gamespot
games..well, try dead space 2, nfs hot pursuit, bioshock 2, assasin's creed:brotherhood, Limbo, portal 2, mass effect 2, witcher 2 assasin of the kings
and deus ex human revolution(Shitrow torrent, iam still download )


----------



## saddy (Aug 31, 2011)

ogasd said:


> hi can anybody tell me exact release date of these pc games -
> gow 3
> bf 3
> crysis warhead
> ...




Crysis warhead was released in 2009 already.out of theses game only 3 r for PC while gears of war 3 is Xbox exclusive.Battlefield 3 is coming on 25th Oct while Saint row 3 is coming on 15th November for all platform 
Some of best game i can suggest to you r  GTA 4 ,Crysis 2 ,Assassin creed 2 and Brotherhood ,Dirt 2 and 3 both good racing game .NFS hot pursuit 2010 is also good IMO.All of the above game r best action games till date.If u r into roleplayying game then first try fallout 3 then fallout new vegas.


----------



## anish6121 (Sep 1, 2011)

@aniket

thanks a lot for the help

but could u specify which BIOS patch( i already have the BIOS upgrade that enables manual switching(i think F.1A))

i have ccc 11.7 and will see if 11.8 helps and also try disabling microphone array and let u know...


----------



## anish6121 (Sep 1, 2011)

@ aniket

a silly question 
if i have ccc11.5 and want to install ccc11.8 then does that include all previous updates or do i have to go through 11.6 and 11.7 before installing 11.8


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> FOR HIGH TEMPS
> Go to Control Panel>Change Plan Setting>Advanced Settings and change CPU state to 99%. This won't effect performance but will disable turbo boost. It should decrease temps by 10C.



1 percent decrease drops temps by 10C??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

anish6121 said:


> @aniket
> 
> thanks a lot for the help
> 
> ...



Yes its F1A



anish6121 said:


> @ aniket
> 
> a silly question
> if i have ccc11.5 and want to install ccc11.8 then does that include all previous updates or do i have to go through 11.6 and 11.7 before installing 11.8



Yes AFAIK



pranav0091 said:


> 1 percent decrease drops temps by 10C??



Yes, it disables Turbo Core.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 1, 2011)

can u pease clear my doubts ?

1. how can i know which version of catalyst driver is installed ?
2. whenever i switch on wifi button(F11) i got this msg "unable to start Bluetooth stack service"
  how can i solve this problem ?
  i updated and reinstalled all wifi and bluetooth drivers.


----------



## house? (Sep 2, 2011)

@anybody: Iam still facing problems with crysis 2, when the game starts its a black screen with audio and a green cursor, any working fixes ? ive tried everything deleting intro file, modifying the autoexec and using a configurator nothing works
Metro 2033 gives me a D3D: detected unknown videocard's vendor, thats unsupported!
Also Amnesia Dark Descent keeps crashing inspite of everything, i thought open gl issues were fixed? are there any separate drivers for open gl ? 
PS: I have the latest drivers, bios updates and direct x drivers


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Spirit of a Startup. Security of HP.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 2, 2011)

house? said:


> @anybody: Iam still facing problems with crysis 2, when the game starts its a black screen with audio and a green cursor, any working fixes ? ive tried everything deleting intro file, modifying the autoexec and using a configurator nothing works
> Metro 2033 gives me a D3D: detected unknown videocard's vendor, thats unsupported!
> Also Amnesia Dark Descent keeps crashing inspite of everything, i thought open gl issues were fixed? are there any separate drivers for open gl ?
> PS: I have the latest drivers, bios updates and direct x drivers



I don't get it. Crysis 2 never gave me any problem. Even before the BIOS was fixed, it was working fine. About Metro 2033, I used to get the same error. But then the BIOS fix came along, and it runs smoothly now. I am not facing any problem in any game right now. Please check if your BIOS update was installed properly. Also, check if you selected 'Fixed Mode' of switching in the BIOS.


----------



## anish6121 (Sep 2, 2011)

house? said:


> @anybody: Iam still facing problems with crysis 2, when the game starts its a black screen with audio and a green cursor, any working fixes ? ive tried everything deleting intro file, modifying the autoexec and using a configurator nothing works
> Metro 2033 gives me a D3D: detected unknown videocard's vendor, thats unsupported!
> Also Amnesia Dark Descent keeps crashing inspite of everything, i thought open gl issues were fixed? are there any separate drivers for open gl ?
> PS: I have the latest drivers, bios updates and direct x drivers




if u r using dynamic switching mode then use " 3DAnalyse " for D3D error in metro 2033. basically it acts as a virtual GPU . google it to get the details.
i finished metro 2033 before the BIOS update so i had to use it but u can set the fixed mode in BIOS and choose Highperformance to set amd as default gpu and i think it should solve the d3d error.


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 2, 2011)

i own dv6-6140tx -  does any one has heating issues ?

i play crysis with intel onboard and not AMD 6700 because of heating .....btw is there any backlight keyboard option and screen protector from scratch for this laptop..where to get this?


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 2, 2011)

any tips to save battery life for 6140tx


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 3, 2011)

*RECOVERY PROBLEM*

I recently tried to create the Recovery Disk DVDs. But even after giving two shots at it, the wizard only gave me an error whilst the verification of the first disk. So i was stuck there.

So, as I had a friend's 16GB pendrive at hand, I used it for completing the recovery media creation, thinking I'd make an ISO image of the USB drive contents and later use it. But even in doing so, the ISO image I have is a  *582MB* file, although Recovery uses around *12GB*. 

I'm really stuck about what to do about this and I seek help. Is there any way/fix by which Recovery Media can be created for a *second time* or such?
and last query being, is Recovery possible using someone else's Recovery disks who uses a different DV6 model or the same one?


----------



## house? (Sep 3, 2011)

@aniket.cain & anish6121: repped you guys, thanks...got amnesia working(fixed mode), but still stuck on metro..the game loads this time, but crashes after the load screen(4a games)


----------



## saddy (Sep 3, 2011)

@ron_devon Recovery is possible only if u have setup files  of windows 7 home premium 64 bit but rem to to use ur own key which is on the back sticker of the laptop.That way ur windows will be geniune to u only and u dont have buy another copy of it.I havent tried recovery manager yet.will see if this happens to me too.

guys is this cooling pad good enough for this laptop..my laptopis heatimg too much duing intense gaming(metro 2033)
*techshop.in/store/cooler-master-notepal-infinite-r9nbcinevgp-notebook-cooler-with-port-buy-online-india-p-7585.html?cPath=320_243_288


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

Buy Cooler Master NotePal U2 Fan Edition Cooling Pad Silver R9 NBC 8PBK GP at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Has customizable fan location

Your pad is cheaper here Buy Cooler Master NotePal Infinite EVO Cooling Pad R9 NBC INEV GP at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

USe coupon rcomlb1 for additional 15% discount

Also *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...v4-3016tx-help-n-suggestions.html#post1484949


----------



## house? (Sep 3, 2011)

ok, problem solved by skidrow's update


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 3, 2011)

can u pease clear my doubts ?

1. how can i know which version of catalyst driver is installed ?
2. whenever i switch on wifi button(F11) i got this msg "unable to start Bluetooth stack service"
  how can i solve this problem ?
  i updated and reinstalled all wifi and bluetooth drivers.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Sep 3, 2011)

My 6121tx hangs when playing crysis 1 in the reckoning(last part) and the same happens in call of duty modern warfare I. The common thing is that the graphics are of "a ship at sea in night". While playing crysis the ram usage goes to 3.7 gb. I tried to lower the graphics and resolution, so the problem was solved in codmw-I but crysis is still problematic. 

Plz help...


----------



## house? (Sep 3, 2011)

In soviet russia, you hang while playing a game...


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 3, 2011)

I just found it that after uninstalling IDT  audio drivers and beats audio, the volume increased and sound quality is much better without the stupid beats audio processing...


----------



## house? (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^ seriously? is it clear enough ? and you are talking about in ear or speakers ? gotta try this


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 3, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> I just found it that after uninstalling IDT  audio drivers and beats audio, the volume increased and sound quality is much better without the stupid beats audio processing...



Yes. I did it a long time ago. Initially I was very very disappointed with the sound I was getting from the speakers as well as after plugging in the headphones. So much so that I totally stopped listening to music on this one. But one day I decided to get rid of the stupid Beats audio, and now I can really enjoy the music.


----------



## vishu22 (Sep 3, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> *RECOVERY PROBLEM*
> 
> I recently tried to create the Recovery Disk DVDs. But even after giving two shots at it, the wizard only gave me an error whilst the verification of the first disk. So i was stuck there.
> 
> ...



dude if u have made d recovry 1nce then i think u cannot create it ever , i also had that error while d 1st disk was verifying bt i got it right the 2nd tym ..   u can also call hp support & u can get the recovery dvdz for free .. bt they will only give it free for just 3 months from purchase of ur lappy ... afterwards they will charge about 1800 rs for that damn recovery discs ....
here is the toll free no. - 1800112267
tell them dat u have dat error & they will courrier those discs....


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 4, 2011)

Both speaker and in-ear earphone volume and clarity increased...

The thing is that in order to hear real music all post processing should be disabled...u have to hear the original song and not the one post-processed by beats...


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 4, 2011)

how can i uninstall beats audio ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 4, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> how can i uninstall beats audio ?



Uninstall the IDT audio from 'Programs and Features' and restart you computer. It will remove the drivers provided by HP (Which contains Beats Audio too) and Windows will install its generic drivers on the startup.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 4, 2011)

hav anyone checked the speed of usb 3 in 6121tx ?


----------



## anish6121 (Sep 4, 2011)

guys please suggest me a good cooling pad which actually cools atleast ~5C
i play for like 2-3 hours continuously everyday and my laptop gets quite hot.

@ishu
have u used the coolingpad (the first link)? how is the performance?


----------



## house? (Sep 4, 2011)

usb 3.0 i get 64mbps speeds  in my western digital my book


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 4, 2011)

there aren't devices fast enough to utilize the full speed of even usb 2.0(480mbps). so i guess we cant know the speed of usb 3.0..u will get 64mbps even in usb 2.0


----------



## akhilfree (Sep 4, 2011)

I have Iomega ego external hard disk (usb 3), the maximum transfer speed i have seen is around 100 Mbps; on larger files transfer starts around 90 Mbps and drops down to 40 ~ 50 Mbps. Still in comparison to usb 2 it's much better.


----------



## akhilfree (Sep 4, 2011)

@dreamweaver.sd


I will suggest you "NOT'' to buy the coolmaster U2, freedom of choosing the placement of fans seems tempting; but even after placing the fans at right spot there is no significant drop in temp.

also, processor of my laptop idles at around 55 c {coolest mode, power saver, intel gpu } . What are temp of yours.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> there aren't devices fast enough to utilize the full speed of even usb 2.0(480mbps). so i guess we cant know the speed of usb 3.0..u will get 64mbps even in usb 2.0



 its 64MBps which is ~= 480mbps


----------



## house? (Sep 4, 2011)

Why not this ? 
Flipkart.com: Cooler Master NotePal L1: Cooling Pad 
rmp and fan size look pretty good, design and dimensions are also good


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2011)

@house its nice for 14" laptop
for 6121tx u shud go with cooler master cooling pad U2 [Just ordered]


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Sep 4, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> there aren't devices fast enough to utilize the full speed of even usb 2.0(480mbps). so i guess we cant know the speed of usb 3.0..u will get 64mbps even in usb 2.0



USB 2 devices hardly go above 20-25MBps. At best you'd get around 30-32 MBps.

My USB 3 WD Passport gives me around 70MBps. On linux with ext4, gives around 80MBps


----------



## house? (Sep 5, 2011)

@rider: dude checkout the dimensions, it can easily fit a 17incher...i read some reviews about U2 where they said it has some angle issues, and fans shutting down out of no where..

ok, you know what iam ordering it, something goes haywire they have a replacement policy , ill post a review pics and temperatures after heaving gaming


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 5, 2011)

owner of 6140tx...


----------



## Machinehead (Sep 5, 2011)

hey pranav

hv u tried uninstalling IDT drivers like anikent cain suggested for our dv4?

Well we have the lansing speakers, dont we??

Any improvements if
plz post...

N 1 more thng headed ur way??

HAve u tried overclocking the 6750 GPU??
at 0.955V speeds upto 800/950 can be achieved without significant rise in temp.
Our GPU runs at stock volt 1.00..

That could bring our GPU at par with a radeon 4850.
Witcher 2 would be flawless if u consider the overclocking..


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 5, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> hey pranav
> 
> hv u tried uninstalling IDT drivers like anikent cain suggested for our dv4?
> 
> ...



Our speakers are good. But that Beats Audio is doing too much post-processing and ruining the audio. It is applicable to the inbuilt speakers as well as any earphone that you plug in. The difference, or rather the improvement, after uninstalling Beats is too obvious to ignore. Still, if you dont like it, you can always install back your IDT drivers from C:\SWSetup\Drivers\Audio.


----------



## Machinehead (Sep 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Our speakers are good. But that Beats Audio is doing too much post-processing and ruining the audio. It is applicable to the inbuilt speakers as well as any earphone that you plug in. The difference, or rather the improvement, after uninstalling Beats is too obvious to ignore. Still, if you dont like it, you can always install back your IDT drivers from C:\SWSetup\Drivers\Audio.



i have the lansing speakers with the IDT preinstalled. i dont have the quad speakers as u do in dv6 series. what the heck, i'd give it a try??


Hey aniket can i ask u abt the overclocking capabilites of ur gPU??
UR stock speeds are 725/800 @ 1.00 V. How far have u overclocked ur GPU??

A little help here wud be nice.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 5, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> i have the lansing speakers with the IDT preinstalled. i dont have the quad speakers as u do in dv6 series. what the heck, i'd give it a try??
> 
> 
> Hey aniket can i ask u abt the overclocking capabilites of ur gPU??
> ...



I used MSI Afterburner and overclocked it to 850/950. I think it was at 1.05V but I am not sure about this. It was running very stable without overheating and the performance boost was as much as 15-20% in some games, but not all. For eg. Resident Evil 5 went up from 55 fps to 63 fps in Ultra settings. CS:Source scored 176 fps compared to the earlier 153. I dont remember the others.
Games started crashing when I set it to 900/1000, and I didn't try any settings in between.
However, from what I have read online, most people have found 850/950 to be the most stable.


----------



## Machinehead (Sep 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I used MSI Afterburner and overclocked it to 850/950. I think it was at 1.05V but I am not sure about this. It was running very stable without overheating and the performance boost was as much as 15-20% in some games, but not all. For eg. Resident Evil 5 went up from 55 fps to 63 fps in Ultra settings. CS:Source scored 176 fps compared to the earlier 153. I dont remember the others.
> Games started crashing when I set it to 900/1000, and I didn't try any settings in between.
> However, from what I have read online, most people have found 850/950 to be the most stable.



I am using the Sapphire Trixx. IS it any good??
I havent yet overclocked the Gpu though. I just change the fan speed to custom mode while gaming. AT 70%. Well that brings my temp upto 53(max).
Do U think i should be fiddling with the fan settings to much? Coz i think my gpu will fry if sth goes wrong with the fan in the future>>


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have used Sapphire Trixx to overclock my 6770. Yes, it is simple and good.

I changed the fan speed from default 30% to custom - 100% and I could not see any difference though. I don't think fan speed is changed at all for me.


----------



## Machinehead (Sep 5, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I have used Sapphire Trixx to overclock my 6770. Yes, it is simple and good.
> 
> I changed the fan speed from default 30% to custom - 100% and I could not see any difference though. I don't think fan speed is changed at all for me.



u must have turnd on HP coolsense to coolest mode. Disable it and notice the difference.

by the way
how long do u hold a game in the overclocked phase??


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 5, 2011)

Coolsense was set to Performance optimized mode
I was playing FIFA11, not going to stress this GPU anyway 
Have played for 1.5 hours.
after 825/950 - got a minor bump from 59-60 fps to 62-63 fps.


----------



## deepak8286 (Sep 5, 2011)

aresenalfan - do u get any heating issues?


----------



## house? (Sep 5, 2011)

anyone who has tried deus ex human revolution?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 5, 2011)

house? said:


> anyone who has tried deus ex human revolution?



Yes I have. Only tried. Not played extensively. But it runs perfectly well.


----------



## sarthaktechgeek (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Guys I purchased 6121tx in july Awesome machine..
But i m having a problem i recently updated my graphics card driver it was showing in the optional update but after that i m getting lower fps previously i was getting around 60 fps in black ops but now i m getting only 20-22 fps i do not know what to do i even tried to uninstall and reinstall graphics driver but it didn't help..
pls help..


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 6, 2011)

sarthaktechgeek said:


> Hey Guys I purchased 6121tx in july Awesome machine..
> But i m having a problem i recently updated my graphics card driver it was showing in the optional update but after that i m getting lower fps previously i was getting around 60 fps in black ops but now i m getting only 20-22 fps i do not know what to do i even tried to uninstall and reinstall graphics driver but it didn't help..
> pls help..



Have you installed the BIOS update? And are you running it in Performance mode?


----------



## saddy (Sep 6, 2011)

has anyone tried latest DEUS EX human revolution  game on this 6121tx?how well does it run if anyone could throw some light on this as i heard it having problem on core i5/i7 machines.i tried it on my desktop machine which run it on 1280x1024 with AA and SSAO off.
BTW is there any possibility of making custom resolution say 1600x900 on 6121tx? wats the resolution limit of this machine?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 6, 2011)

saddy said:


> has anyone tried latest DEUS EX human revolution  game on this 6121tx?how well does it run if anyone could throw some light on this as i heard it having problem on core i5/i7 machines.i tried it on my desktop machine which run it on 1280x1024 with AA and SSAO off.
> BTW is there any possibility of making custom resolution say 1600x900 on 6121tx? wats the resolution limit of this machine?



Like I said before, I have tried Deus Ex Human Revolution and it runs pretty well at all settings maxed. I didn't play it extensively though. 

The resolution of this laptop is 1366x768. You can't run games at a higher resolution than this. You'll need to connect an external display to achieve this.


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys I would like to thank thank everyone who responded to my over heating issue I must tell that my over heating issue has been solved and temperatures now never cross 69 degrees. Thank you once again.


I Have another issue i don't get enough FPS in games.
I mean i do get playable FPS but not like other people on this forum having same machine and configuration as mine.

On highest settings i Hardly get 27 FPS in ASSASSIN's CREED: BROTHERHOOD

I have already update the bios and the graphic card drivers (catalyst 11.8) still everything is just the same.
HELP ME OUT GUYS PLEASE...


----------



## saddy (Sep 7, 2011)

dreamweaver.sd said:


> Guys I would like to thank thank everyone who responded to my over heating issue I must tell that my over heating issue has been solved and temperatures now never cross 69 degrees. Thank you once again.
> 
> 
> I Have another issue i don't get enough FPS in games.
> ...



make sure u have selected high performance in power setting mode and disable Norton antivirus and put it on silent mode so that it suspends all background task while gaming.after u have finished with  the game enable it again.i also faced this low fps issue in Assassin creed brotherhood but when i  selected power mode to high performance my fps raised a lot .
BTW i think u have disabled turbo boost that y ur temp went down.but assassin creed game needs high clock speeds on CPU rather than GPU.that must also be a issue becoz to why u r getting low frames in assassin creed game.not only this game but GTA 4 also favors high CPU clock rather than number or cores in CPU


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 7, 2011)

dreamweaver.sd said:


> Guys I would like to thank thank everyone who responded to my over heating issue I must tell that my over heating issue has been solved and temperatures now never cross 69 degrees. Thank you once again.
> 
> 
> I Have another issue i don't get enough FPS in games.
> ...



Have you changed the switching method in the BIOS to 'Fixed mode'? After that choose Performance mode in CCC.


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Sep 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Have you changed the switching method in the BIOS to 'Fixed mode'? After that choose Performance mode in CCC.





saddy said:


> make sure u have selected high performance in power setting mode and disable Norton antivirus and put it on silent mode so that it suspends all background task while gaming.after u have finished with  the game enable it again.i also faced this low fps issue in Assassin creed brotherhood but when i  selected power mode to high performance my fps raised a lot .
> BTW i think u have disabled turbo boost that y ur temp went down.but assassin creed game needs high clock speeds on CPU rather than GPU.that must also be a issue becoz to why u r getting low frames in assassin creed game.not only this game but GTA 4 also favors high CPU clock rather than number or cores in CPU




@Aniket.cain Yes i have already switched to fixed mode in bios and have selected performance mode in CCC.

@Saddy -It doesn't make any noticeable difference.

Guys on max settings i get about 21 FPS in graphics intensive scene.

Also i am getting 17 FPS in Call of Duty:Black Ops with all settings where as I think i should easily get 32 FPS according to a benchmark done by notebookcheck.net for 6770m. [LINK]

Please help me guys....


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you post a screenshot of GPU-Z with some graphics-intensive game running in the background?


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the screenshot of GPU-z with Assassin's creed brotherhood running in background (minimized).



[IMG]*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd383/dreamweaverSD/proof.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## paw1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

I recently got myself the 6121tx. I connected my 1080p capable monitor(benq e2200HD) to it via VGA cable. I switched to projector only mode, and the resolution jumped up to 1080p. 

HOWEVER : The sharpness and the crispness that i used to get on my monitor when it was connected to my desktop was missing. I don't know how else to describe it. The pictures and text and everything just isn't as sharp. I guess you can call it blurry and unclear. Now i don't know what the problem is.

Things i checked and possible reasons i eliminated : 

1. My monitor is 1080p capable even through VGA.
2. Monitor does show resolution as 1080p.
3. Cleartype font is on.

Grr at times i hate technology :/


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 8, 2011)

Use HDMI or DVI.


----------



## lugia (Sep 8, 2011)

I am thinking to buy 6140tx, but I am not able to find it on any online portal.I live near kolkata ,can any one tell me where i can find it?


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

Try taking the unit back for check-up or repair. Better leave it to the experts.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 9, 2011)

lugia said:


> I am thinking to buy 6140tx, but I am not able to find it on any online portal.I live near kolkata ,can any one tell me where i can find it?



HP 6140TX is exclusive to Croma. Not available anywhere else.
I doubt any croma outlet is there at kolkata.
You can go for 6121tx.


----------



## ogasd (Sep 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Use HDMI or DVI.



can hdmi to vga/dvi deliver better quality than vga to vga ? or the same      as its going to convert as  vga ..... 
should i  go for hdmi to vga/dvi as i have vga cable only for my 1440*900 desktop ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 9, 2011)

HDMI to DVI is (nearly?) lossless. HDMI to VGA might be worse than VGA.


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 9, 2011)

I purchased a HP Pavilion DV6 6140Tx...now i need to partition my hard disk...there are four basic partitions...i have googled a lot, but couldnt find a better one....can somebody assist me in this?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 9, 2011)

williamcharles said:


> I purchased a HP Pavilion DV6 6140Tx...now i need to partition my hard disk...there are four basic partitions...i have googled a lot, but couldnt find a better one....can somebody assist me in this?


What do you want?


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 10, 2011)

need a better way to partition my hard disk...i meant does anybody know the safest way to partition the hdd...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 10, 2011)

GParted live CD.


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 10, 2011)

ya but i have 4 partitions which are basic...
*i54.tinypic.com/2hdp54x.jpg
... i cant make a new one now...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah you can't. You will need to change it to extended or dynamic or whatever its called.


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 10, 2011)

You can use Easeus Partition Master Home Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Which I am using also you can change the size of C: drive too and has good UI


----------



## red dragon (Sep 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> GParted live CD.



+1 to that!


----------



## paw1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Use HDMI or DVI.



Ok i've tried it with HDMI. It is the same. Then i borrowed my friends sony vaio and tested it out on his monitor(same as mine Benq e2200HD) with the HDMI, and to my surprise, the problem exists even there.

I noticed a grey ghost cursor to the right of the cursor. It doesn't really exist(checked by prnt screening), but is clearly visible.

I've never encountered such a problem when i was using my PC(8800GT) to connect to my monitor (using DVI).

Any clues?

*i54.tinypic.com/smy1l1.png

Photo shows the ghost cursor :/


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 13, 2011)

I am using HP Pavilion dv6 6140TX. When I start Counter Strike, it gives me an error--"Available Memory less than 15MB!!"..

what is the issue here....my physical memory usage isnt too high and I am not even using my graphics processor for any other reason...

am I missing something??


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

@williamcharles 
For Vista users or 64-bit users jus set the compatibility of the game to Windows XP - SP2 by right clicking on the game icon...

its not a laptop problem but a czero error ...

it is also observed on system with 4gb RAM .. 
Make older programs run in this version of Windows


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought DV6-6121tx a couple of days back and i'm loving it (though it  overheats a bit while gaming).

I've been having a slight problem lately.
The laptop screen has a bluish tinge on every application (game, wallpaper, videos etc)

I thought it would be gamma problem, and i tried to calibrate display colour. But when i reached the gamma section, and tried to move the slider to change gamma level, some problem occurred and this message was displayed :

"Display Colour Calibration can't calibrate the selected display. The parameter is incorrect."

Please help me guys !


----------



## tejasxs (Sep 13, 2011)

paw1 said:


> Ok i've tried it with HDMI. It is the same. Then i borrowed my friends sony vaio and tested it out on his monitor(same as mine Benq e2200HD) with the HDMI, and to my surprise, the problem exists even there.
> 
> I noticed a grey ghost cursor to the right of the cursor. It doesn't really exist(checked by prnt screening), but is clearly visible.
> 
> ...



try altering the intel graphics setting (even if you are using 6770m),
i connect my lap to SONY NX500 (tv) 1080p via hdmi, its works perfectly fine, but i have to adjust the zoom setting (in intel graphics properties)every time i connect.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 13, 2011)

mayank_cr7 said:


> Hey guys, I bought DV6-6121tx a couple of days back and i'm loving it (though it  overheats a bit while gaming).
> 
> I've been having a slight problem lately.
> The laptop screen has a bluish tinge on every application (game, wallpaper, videos etc)
> ...



Reinstalling intel gfx drivers might help


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 14, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Reinstalling intel gfx drivers might help



How to do that ??

Why can't i run FIFA 12 (demo) on max settings on my dv6-6121tx laptop.
FIFA games do not take much memory but while playing on the laptop, the game stutters most of the time. Hence, gameplay is ruined.

P.S. I have already updated to the latest BIOS, and i run the game when laptop is using ATI 6770M graphics card.

Please help.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 14, 2011)

Want to buy a screen guard for xps15, any recommendation?
where can i buy it coz its not present on flipkart...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 14, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Want to buy a screen guard for xps15, any recommendation?
> where can i buy it coz its not present on flipkart...


Go to the Dell thread.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 14, 2011)

@mayank_cr7 try reinstalling the drivers and updating them...gete fraps and tell wats the recording...


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 14, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> @mayank_cr7 try reinstalling the drivers and updating them...gete fraps and tell wats the recording...



How do i reinstall the drivers ?
I dont have any driver files, as all drivers came preinstalled on the laptop.


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

They are all available on the vendor website.


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 15, 2011)

I was browsing the Hp India site and to my horror, I couldn't find the HP envy or HP pavilion series' (dv6 or g) listed on the products page!! 

So have these series been dropped?
Just having bought my dv6-6121tx a week ago, this has made me feel really disgusted and also outdated (just in name though) 

Rather there was the Probook and Elitebook series.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 15, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> I was browsing the Hp India site and to my horror, I couldn't find the HP envy or HP pavilion series' (dv6 or g) listed on the products page!!
> 
> So have these series been dropped?
> Just having bought my dv6-6121tx a week ago, this has made me feel really disgusted and also outdated (just in name though)
> ...



Well, that was because you were visiting the 'For Small and Medium Business' page. You should have looked into 'Home and Home Office' page. Here you go:
Laptops and Notebook Computers from HP India


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 15, 2011)

can u pls tell me on which side the USB 3.0 port and USB 2.0 ports are placed in 6121tx ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 15, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> can u pls tell me on which side the USB 3.0 port and USB 2.0 ports are placed in 6121tx ?



When you are looking at the screen, the USB 3.0 ports are on your left, and the USB 2.0 ports are on the right. i.e. USB 3.0 ports are next to the Ethernet and HDMI ports.


----------



## house? (Sep 15, 2011)

hey, iam playing deus ex, ive played the game for a quiet a while now and now suddenly iam getting this fatal error on start up...and on clicking on the 'extended information' its some drm error, now someone in edios forums posted that is a RAID problem...and that makes sense, because the game was working perfectly fine till now, so anyone can me help with this RAID thing? 
and i wouldnt care this much if the game wasn't worth it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 15, 2011)

RAID - Using multiple HD as one.

No RAID in this HP.


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 15, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> @mayank_cr7 try reinstalling the drivers and updating them...gete fraps and tell wats the recording...



I tried on FIFA 11, and I'm getting 60fps.
Is that good ?

Though graphics is good, But still i get somewhat stuttering gameplay.


Please help somebody!
I even updated the CCC version to 11.8.

And one more problem; When i try to update my graphics card driver, i get the following error message.
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/5176/unledte.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 15, 2011)

@house? post the exact error message or better upload a screenshot...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 15, 2011)

@mayank. 11.8 is not for 6770m. I also tried it but lost gfx switching option. Uninstall from control panel and reinstall from C:\SwSetup\Drivers\Video\setup.exe

Fifa should run good even on intel gfx. Try CoD or crysis2


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 15, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @mayank. 11.8 is not for 6770m. I also tried it but lost gfx switching option. Uninstall from control panel and reinstall from C:\SwSetup\Drivers\Video\setup.exe
> 
> Fifa should run good even on intel gfx. Try CoD or crysis2



I have installed 11.8, and it is working fine. I am able to switch as before, and no games are giving me any trouble. So, it won't be correct to say that 11.8 is not for 6770M.


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 15, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @mayank. 11.8 is not for 6770m. I also tried it but lost gfx switching option. Uninstall from control panel and reinstall from C:\SwSetup\Drivers\Video\setup.exe
> 
> Fifa should run good even on intel gfx. Try CoD or crysis2



Should i uninstall "AMD Catalyst Install Manager" ?
Its the only gpu related file i could find under "Uninstall a program".

So, have you played fifa 11 ?
What might be the reason for stuttering ??


----------



## house? (Sep 15, 2011)

@Ishu Gupta: dude, i don't know much about raid, but the guy had the same error...and he fixed it with some steam mover, didn't work for me

@smartyrohan12: here is the screenshot of the error
*imageshack.us/f/195/unledpmy.png/

and the error itself       Wrong DRM version data 9ffdff6b, code 15
rebuild of pc-w\anchor_bed.drm needed


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

RAID - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> RAID is now used as an umbrella term for computer data storage schemes that can *divide and replicate data among multiple physical disk drives*. The physical disks are said to be in a RAID array,[3] which is *accessed by the operating system as one single disk*


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 16, 2011)

I successfully updated my gpu drivers from the HP website, still the stuttering won't go.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been following this thread for some days and decided to buy 6121tx. I'm currently in Bangalore. Do any of you guys know the current price of it here, in SP Road especially?
Need to buy within a week. I can go for this or the XPS with a corporate offer.
---
Called up on of the contact nos HP CC provided (Value point systems) and they quoted 56.7k with some 2k titan coupon or 55.2k without it. I think this is higher than what you guys have purchased. My budget is 50 + 3k max


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 16, 2011)

It should be available for 50-51K at SP Road. Go and check there in weekends.
Last time I checked, 6121 was offered to me for as low as 51K.



mayank_cr7 said:


> I successfully updated my gpu drivers from the HP website, still the stuttering won't go.



open fifaconfig.exe and go to settings. 
At the bottom there is one option which will read somewhat like "check this box to disable stuttering for ATI cards". check the box and try playing. Also enable VSync.
Let us know if the problem is solved.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 16, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> It should be available for 50-51K at SP Road. Go and check there in weekends.
> Last time I checked, 6121 was offered to me for as low as 51K.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be buying by today evening. The lowest price I got from SP road dealers through JustDial is 54500 (incl. tax).  Are you saying that 50-51k is including tax? If so, can you tell me the shop no, please?


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 16, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> open fifaconfig.exe and go to settings.
> At the bottom there is one option which will read somewhat like "check this box to disable stuttering for ATI cards". check the box and try playing. Also enable VSync.
> Let us know if the problem is solved.



I did that already.
I even tried unchecking those boxes, but that makes it worse.

Even though i'm getting around 60 fps, but after every 5-10 seconds the gameplay stutters.
 i really need help!


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 16, 2011)

@mayank check ram, processor usage and check disk for bad sectors..


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 16, 2011)

halo, my hard disk of 6121tx is partitioned as 
C: 294GB
D: 144GB
E: 144GB
F(recovery): 13 GB
my C drive has more than 200GB free space and the space available in D and E are around 2GB. I want to resize the D partition by taking some space from C drive, because  dont want to put 200GB free. how can i d this without formatting?
pls give me a deailed reply


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 16, 2011)

@sarathsnair :

try this...Windows's inbuilt disk management never allow to reallocate primary partition without reinstalling OS. But you can use partition magic to shrink and expand primary partition.
Download Partition Magic Free


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey!!

I bought 6121tx finally  Cost me 53k in SP Road. They were quoting upto 55.5k in different shops.

Came home just now. Too excited. Its ice cool after working for half an hour. Need to start checking things one by one. Thanks to all for keeping this thread updated..


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 17, 2011)

@lucky star - where is this sp road that you are buying from?? Is it in delhi ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @lucky star - where is this sp road that you are buying from?? Is it in delhi ??


Bangalore AFAIK.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Sep 17, 2011)

My laptop is not booting from windows 7 dvd and also from ubuntu 11 cd.
changed the boot options and putted notebook hard drive to end. Still does not boot from cd or dvd. I have tested my windows 7 64 bit dvd. It boots on my pc. Please help why its not working on this 6121tx.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Sep 17, 2011)

My laptop is not booting from cd(ubuntu) or dvd(windows 7). I have tested them on my pc. I change the boot options and putted the hard drive option to last. Still it does not boots from cd or dvd.
Please help


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 17, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> @mayank check ram, processor usage and check disk for bad sectors..



While playing the game, ram usage is around 40-50% and my core temperatures are around 65-70C.

I installed another game : F1 2010.
This is working properly, but fifa is stuttering !
Why why why?? 
:


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 17, 2011)

@mayank   ur probem is vysnc...i get the same problem in nba 2010. i get 83fps on nba without vysnc and 30fps with vysnc but it stutters with vysnc also. so i tried playin in intel hd...and the game works smoothly in max settings...


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 17, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @lucky star - where is this sp road that you are buying from?? Is it in delhi ??



Its in bangalore. A hub of computer/electronics/electrical/mechanical shops


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I bought 6121tx finally  Cost me 53k in SP Road. They were quoting upto 55.5k in different shops.
> 
> Came home just now. Too excited. Its ice cool after working for half an hour. Need to start checking things one by one. Thanks to all for keeping this thread updated..



Congrats on your purchase. And sorry I could not help you in time.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 17, 2011)

@lucky star - can u post the battery life on both the graphics card.?? and while gaming also if u can..


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 17, 2011)

@smartyrohan12, I'm yet to check on the battery life on both cards. Played CoD MW2 and DiRT 3 at max settings and it was a piece of cake for this laptop.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 17, 2011)

@op and mods, can you please update the first page where the three hp models were compared. Though 6140 has HDMI out, it is written as VGA only and creating a lot of confusion.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> @op and mods, can you please update the first page where the three hp models were compared. Though 6140 has HDMI out, it is written as VGA only and creating a lot of confusion.



I wish I could change the OP. Its needs to be changed a lot.


----------



## ankurgel (Sep 17, 2011)

Friend and me just wrote a review of HP DV6-6016 he bought - Beauty with Brains : HP dv6-6016tx


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2011)

please gimme ur no.bro. I gotta talk to you soon.my no.is +919803767191.i need urgent help regarding a query


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2011)

dude can you plz inbox me ur no.mine is 9803767191.i need help regarding a purchase from you mate.thanks hope to get some news from ur end soon


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 17, 2011)

*HP Logo light bleeding*

I found out a serious issue. When the screen is switched off, the HP Logo's light (the  one on the back of the lid) is bleeding on to the screen. Its seen as a yellowish white spot on the bottom right portion of the screen. I think this isn't normal.

arsenalfan001 and members using other DV6 models, Can you please check this with your laptops? To switch of the monitor press the F4 button and select "Projector only". The screen should turn off for 10 seconds. Watch the bottom right for any bright spots. Or set the monitor to be turned off after 1 minute in power options. Remember to turn of all the lights in the room before checking.
I 'm getting really concerned on this 

Discussions reg. this on HP forum:
HP logo affects LED LCD display? - Page 3 - HP Support Forum

HP logo affects LED LCD display? - HP Support Forum


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 17, 2011)

i guess its observed in all led screens...


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 17, 2011)

i hav a problem with my bluetooth of 6121tx.
whenever i switch on the bluetooth it says "UNABLE TO START BLUETOOTH STACK SERVICE".
But i can transfer files between my pc and mobile.
and also when i click on control device in the device list it says "Opening device control panel" for a long time and give an error, i am attatched it. i restarted the machine and it still persists.
i reset the whole system to its original factory condition and reinstalled and updated all the wireless and bluetooth drivers from HP website. still the problem occurs. pls help me.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 17, 2011)

Installed Win8 on this machine. I am posting this to help anyone who has plans to try win8
-After fresh install boot time is 9 seconds 
- Take a backup of folder SwSetup from your C disk of win7. Run setup from folder sp52110 to get coolsense on win8
-The display is set to lowest brigtness and cannot be changed. To fix this install ATI drivers and everything will be fine. *But dont try to switch the gfx card *. 11.9 will be out this month end and will support win8.
-Fingerprint sensor does not work; although simple pass gets installed


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 18, 2011)

@sarathsnair try installing any of these
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp48501-49000/sp48831.exe
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp48501-49000/sp48538.exe
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp47001-47500/sp47022.exe
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp45001-45500/sp45078.exe
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp46001-46500/sp46063.exe


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 18, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> @sarathsnair try installing any of these
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp48501-49000/sp48831.exe
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp48501-49000/sp48538.exe
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp47001-47500/sp47022.exe
> ...



i installed sp48538.exe still the result is same


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 18, 2011)

•Right-click the bluetooth device in Device Manager
•Go to Details tab
•Select the property as Hardware IDs
•Provide the value present there so that i can identify the correct driver needed for this device.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 18, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> •right-click the bluetooth device in device manager
> •go to details tab
> •select the property as hardware ids
> •provide the value present there so that i can identify the correct driver needed for this device.



usb\vid_0a5c&pid_21b4&rev_0481
usb\vid_0a5c&pid_21b4


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 18, 2011)

try this
HP Wireless Assistant HP Pavilion dv7-2173cl Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

or this
Software Support for HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless Technology for Microsoft Windows 7 HP Pavilion dv8t-1000 CTO Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 18, 2011)

where did u get win 8?
 is it beta?


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 18, 2011)

no their is no beta version is available, only windows 8 developer preview is available


----------



## rajatseth03 (Sep 18, 2011)

dreamweaver.sd said:


> This is the screenshot of GPU-z with Assassin's creed brotherhood running in background (minimized).
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd383/dreamweaverSD/proof.jpg[/IMG]



mine ratings is very less than ur 
e.g
mine rop=2
pixel filterte=undefined
texture filterate=undefined
gpu clock=0                memory=27mhz
default clock=0            memory=27mhz
bus width=32
bandwidth=0.1gb/sec


plz help me improve this....


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

are u sure this is what u r getting.. can u post a pic of it??


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 19, 2011)

hows windows 8? i am downloading it now....


----------



## vgr (Sep 19, 2011)

hey i installed dirt3 a couple o days agoon my dv6 6140 tx. It seemed to be working fine initially but then the display suddenly went off center an in it shifted an inch to the left! leaving a blank black patch on the right. Apart from that, I am able to play the game normally.
Is this normal? does it happen in the games that you play as well?


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 19, 2011)

Metro-style homescreen looks great and fliping b/w apps, dedicated Facebook n twitter clients all looks great but Conventional Start button is surely missed but can be got by small patch softwares


----------



## vgr (Sep 19, 2011)

Machinehead said:


> u must have turnd on HP coolsense to coolest mode. Disable it and notice the difference.
> 
> by the way
> how long do u hold a game in the overclocked phase??



I turned on hp cool sense yesterday and selected the coolest mode. I haven't been able to open it after that though!


----------



## dreamweaver.sd (Sep 20, 2011)

rajatseth03 said:


> mine ratings is very less than ur
> e.g
> mine rop=2
> pixel filterte=undefined
> ...



@rajatseth03:- So can upload a screenshot of GPU-z with some heavy game running in background.

Also do you play games. If yes then please benchmark it using fraps (app).
Let me know your results at casual scenes as well as some graphic intensive scenes (eg. Fighting or rather many people in frame) . 

In you results i have seen [ROP:2] this I suspect is the real culprit (in case of low performance in games) as when you hover over the "ROP" you get a note that says "The more ROP's a card has the more faster it is". I just want to cross check if ROP of gfx card can effect gaming or not.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 20, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Metro-style homescreen looks great and fliping b/w apps, dedicated Facebook n twitter clients all looks great but Conventional Start button is surely missed but can be got by small patch softwares



Print screen doesn't work?? You took a pic of the monitor...


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 20, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Print screen doesn't work?? You took a pic of the monitor...



That was a photo but Print screen works fine, just now tested it! but on my desktop, no empty drive or space in laptop so was not able to install W8 on that.......also what is the Windows experience rating of your laptop in windows 8?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> That was a photo but Print screen works fine, just now tested it! but on my desktop, no empty drive or space in laptop so was not able to install W8 on that.......also what is the Windows experience rating of your laptop in windows 8?



Apart from print screen Sniping Tool is also there. WER is not available in developer preview. Some new rating system will be coming in the final version


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 21, 2011)

WER is there in windows 8.


i dont like win8...it is as user-unfriendly as it can get...especially while finding the turnoff button...its very annoyin...some applications from the start menu can only be closed by the task manager....but it has a very good taskmanager....

Windows explorer looks like microsoft office 2010....bootloader is also stupid....


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 21, 2011)

Guys this is important. Dont ignore. Specially the owners.

Do you guys notice any bleeding of light in the screen exactly behind the brightly glowing hp logo???

I request the owners to test this by just turning of thier monitors by going into the power settings or any other way they want to. You must keep the laptop on and just turn the monitor off.

This is a big nuisance.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 21, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Guys this is important. Dont ignore. Specially the owners.
> 
> Do you guys notice any bleeding of light in the screen exactly behind the brightly glowing hp logo???
> 
> ...



Not in my 6017tx


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Guys this is important. Dont ignore. Specially the owners.
> 
> Do you guys notice any bleeding of light in the screen exactly behind the brightly glowing hp logo???
> 
> ...



No such issues on my 6121TX.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 22, 2011)

@aniket.cain and marvelousprashant - 

Are you sure my friend?? Did you test this while the room lights were off, i mean in a dark environment?? Please do this for me!!!


 I do not want to be nagging, but when i found out about this it broke my heart as i would surely be buying this dv6 6121 tx or dv4 3015 tx when i get diwali holidays from college.



Lucky_star said:


> I found out a serious issue. When the screen is switched off, the HP Logo's light (the  one on the back of the lid) is bleeding on to the screen. Its seen as a yellowish white spot on the bottom right portion of the screen. I think this isn't normal.
> 
> arsenalfan001 and members using other DV6 models, Can you please check this with your laptops? To switch of the monitor press the F4 button and select "Projector only". The screen should turn off for 10 seconds. Watch the bottom right for any bright spots. Or set the monitor to be turned off after 1 minute in power options. Remember to turn of all the lights in the room before checking.
> I 'm getting really concerned on this
> ...



This is what worries me. Can the person i quoted please post some pics.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2011)

As you have said, I switched off all the lights and took two pics, first with display off and second is for reference. In the first pic the white dot is the wifi indicator. No issues


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks man. 

And (just being paranoid) did you just turn off the monitor (screen) while the laptop was on (cpu, hdd, still active and windows running and the light of the hp logo on the backside of the screen on) ??

Please reply fast.

And many thanks once again.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 22, 2011)

And here is a pic from mine:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6162/6170360898_565923fcf4_b_d.jpg

The bright while light that you see, is the light on Wi-Fi button. The very dim while light on the bottom right is the light from LEDs (power, HDD) on the right side of the laptop.


----------



## house? (Sep 22, 2011)

@Prongs: no such issue dude, ive been using this laptop for over a month now...pure performance, slight flex issues which can very easily be ignored


----------



## vgr (Sep 22, 2011)

house? said:


> @Prongs: no such issue dude, ive been using this laptop for over a month now...pure performance, slight flex issues which can very easily be ignored



I guess i'll have to take mine back to the hp service center then.. would they like do a full replacement or.. how does this work?


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 22, 2011)

@aniket.cain and marvelousprashant and house? -

Thanks guys! 

But what could be the problem with those people who have this thingy and have posted the pics in the hp forum ?? 

Are you sure that, if i buy the dv6 6140tx or 6121tx from croma in delhi, it will not have this defect??

 And can someone having dv4 3015tx or 3016tx check his laptop for the defect ??

Thanks once again to you all !


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 22, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @aniket.cain and marvelousprashant and house? -
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...



My room-mate too has a HP-6121TX, and his screen is also trouble free. Anyways, you can always check your laptop at the time of the purchase for this issue.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 22, 2011)

@aniket - did u test his laptop also ??


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 22, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @aniket - did u test his laptop also ??



Yes, his is fine too.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 23, 2011)

Is HDD the one and ONLY reason to go for 6121 over 6140??
6121 does have 2GB GPU, but will it be any better, even a little bit, under some special cases than the 1GB counter part?
Another thing, will it be 'wise' to go for the 6121 if the price difference is Rs 3-4K or 2K?


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 23, 2011)

@Prongs, here is my pic:

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/408/23092011726.jpg

The one on the right is the light bleed.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 23, 2011)

I cant see any light on the right side of the piture!

Is that one of the indicator leds on the bottom left of the picture??


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 23, 2011)

I took the pic with my mobile phone by making the room dark. Yes, in the bottom left, its the WiFi indicator Led. Watch closely to the portion above it to the right. There is a whitish patch. I had scaled down the picture.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 23, 2011)

@luckystar - where did u buy your laptop from??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

CloudS said:


> Is HDD the one and ONLY reason to go for 6121 over 6140??
> 6121 does have 2GB GPU, but will it be any better, even a little bit, under some special cases than the 1GB counter part?
> Another thing, will it be 'wise' to go for the 6121 if the price difference is Rs 3-4K or 2K?


No. 2GB is no better than 1GB.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 23, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> As you have said, I switched off all the lights and took two pics, first with display off and second is for reference. In the first pic the white dot is the wifi indicator. No issues



um, sorry to be jhonny-rain-cloud but i can see the logos light bleeding in the first pic where you have the lights off. Its just above the bottom right corner of the pic, just below the mid right side of the pic. 

@prashant and aniket - guys please look closely!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it visible to YOU when the screen is ON? If not then what's the deal?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> um, sorry to be jhonny-rain-cloud but i can see the logos light bleeding in the first pic where you have the lights off. Its just above the bottom right corner of the pic, just below the mid right side of the pic.
> 
> @prashant and aniket - guys please look closely!



I have looked closely. There is no such bleeding. Both of us have even posted the pics. The only lights that you can see in the pic are from the LEDs on the Wi-Fi key or the status LEDs on the right side of the laptop. Furthermore, if there is any bleeding of light due to that logo on some laptops, then it will be minimum. How is it going to affect the screen? You are just being paranoid.


----------



## house? (Sep 23, 2011)

i bought 2gb thinking it will be some sort of future-proofing.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 23, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> um, sorry to be jhonny-rain-cloud but i can see the logos light bleeding in the first pic where you have the lights off. Its just above the bottom right corner of the pic, just below the mid right side of the pic.
> 
> @prashant and aniket - guys please look closely!



Yess. That is the logo light coming from the border of screen and not the screen itself. You can make out the outline of screen


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

house? said:


> i bought 2gb thinking it will be some sort of future-proofing.


2GB makes ZERO difference.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 23, 2011)

@marvelousprashant -

Oi ! you mean that its coming from the side and not through the screen, right ??  
@aniket - sorry buddy! My bad. And anyway i wasn't talking about your pics. Your one as well as prashants ok. I just made a mistake. Now i'm sure these dv6's are fine. BUT WHAT ABOUT LUCKY STARS???
@ishu - i love these dv4's and dv6's as much as you do. Just trying to make sure before buying.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 23, 2011)

guys i hav some problms regarding the read/write speed of this laptop 6121tx.
i got these speeds
 in HDD, write speed only 24MBps (very low) when copying files from one drive to another 
 in usb 2.0 pendrive write 4MBps , read 17MBps. is this speeds are normal or low ?
wat can i do to increase this speed values ?


----------



## CloudS (Sep 23, 2011)

ok so the 250GB xtra hdd on 6121 worth 2-3K??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

CloudS said:


> ok so the 250GB xtra hdd on 6121 worth 2-3K??


1TB external costs 3k.



sarathsnair said:


> guys i hav some problms regarding the read/write speed of this laptop 6121tx.
> i got these speeds
> in HDD, write speed only 24MBps (very low) when copying files from one drive to another
> in usb 2.0 pendrive write 4MBps , read 17MBps. is this speeds are normal or low ?
> wat can i do to increase this speed values ?


Depends on the drives. I get ~26 on my HD.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 23, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> guys i hav some problms regarding the read/write speed of this laptop 6121tx.
> i got these speeds
> in HDD, write speed only 24MBps (very low) when copying files from one drive to another
> in usb 2.0 pendrive write 4MBps , read 17MBps. is this speeds are normal or low ?
> wat can i do to increase this speed values ?



use software like teracopy and fastcopy they will increase speed for file transfers
and about the pendrive, it totaly depends on the pendrive not on HHD(unless HHD is slower than pendrive itself!)


----------



## tejasxs (Sep 23, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> guys i hav some problms regarding the read/write speed of this laptop 6121tx.
> i got these speeds
> in HDD, write speed only 24MBps (very low) when copying files from one drive to another
> in usb 2.0 pendrive write 4MBps , read 17MBps. is this speeds are normal or low ?
> wat can i do to increase this speed values ?



speed for both HDD and pendrive are ok, 
for HDD it is usually 20-30 Mbps and for pendrives 4-10 Mbps,
(latest hdds, pendrives and usb 3.0 supported storages will have greater speed)

try defragmenting your HDD.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 23, 2011)

and now my last post will be ignored.

Btw using teracopy really boosts the speeds.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @ishu - i love these dv4's and dv6's as much as you do. Just trying to make sure before buying.



Yeah, that's why I didn't say a thing for the last 2 pages.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 24, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @marvelousprashant -
> 
> Oi ! you mean that its coming from the side and not through the screen, right ??
> @aniket - sorry buddy! My bad. And anyway i wasn't talking about your pics. Your one as well as prashants ok. I just made a mistake. Now i'm sure these dv6's are fine. BUT WHAT ABOUT LUCKY STARS???
> @ishu - i love these dv4's and dv6's as much as you do. Just trying to make sure before buying.



Chill out Dude. Those faulty screens might me due to shipment or handling issues also. I dont know why so many people blame hp for the mistakes they make. Afterall a laptop is an electronic device and it has its limits that you need to respect. I have no problem with this laptop or HP service


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## sarthaktechgeek (Sep 24, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Have you installed the BIOS update? And are you running it in Performance mode?



Sorry for the late reply i was out of town..
yes i have updated the bios version to f1.a and the enabled switching mode to fixed..i run the game in high performance mode..but the fps is still the same..
i tell u the setting that i use...resolution 1366x768..antialiasing 8x anisotropic filtering 8x..texture quality extra..graphic card settings.
pls help me..earlier i was getting around 45  fps for these settings..
and one thing pls tell me how to know the version of ccc and how it can be updated.. i hv even tried reinstalling the graphic driver..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 24, 2011)

how can I lock and unlock the trackpad of 6121tx. When I'm touching the small rectangle on top-left, no thing is happening?!


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 24, 2011)

^ You have to double tap there to lock/unlock touchpad...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 24, 2011)

^^thanks 

One more question, how can know whether the Intel HD graphics or the ATI graphics is being used when I'm playing games?? or only on high performance mode the ATI graphics gets switched on??


----------



## house? (Sep 24, 2011)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^thanks
> 
> One more question, how can know whether the Intel HD graphics or the ATI graphics is being used when I'm playing games?? or only on high performance mode the ATI graphics gets switched on??



Yes, if you are using dynamic mode only in the high performance the ATI graphics get switched on, in fixed mode right click on the desktop and click on 'Configure Switchable Graphics' and there you go, it should be right in front of you


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 24, 2011)

The time i uninstalled most of the bloatware from HP in my 6121tx, I guess HP Coolsense was also removed. But now that i re-installed HP Support Assistant, and when I tried Coolsense, the wizard says it is not supported for this model..!! 

What do i do? How do I get it to work? Help anyone!?


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 24, 2011)

Guys Please Help. Wierd issue on my 6121tx. I am running the graphics in "Fixed mode" (BIOS settings wala). Now, when i goto "configure Switchable graphics", it has two optio to switch from "high speed graphics and Power saving graphics". 

The problem is it used to work, ie i was able to switch from one to another. But, now its not working. Clicking on them doest nothing. But, reinstalling solves the issue. But, yet again it comes back in some days. What is this issue? I have reinstalled my drives so many time.

I generally run in "Power Saving GPU mode". but when the problem occurs it not only prevents me from switching, also battery drains quickly as if it were on "high GPU" mode.

Uninstall then Reinstalling drives solves everything but problem keeps coming back. What could be the issue?


----------



## house? (Sep 24, 2011)

btw on a different note, when iam gaming or the lappie is on hours, i usually remove the battery...iam wondering whether is it just me ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

house? said:


> btw on a different note, when iam gaming or the lappie is on hours, i usually remove the battery...iam wondering whether is it just me ?


Some people do this. Saves battery life. I don't. A battery is too cheap to put my work and HDD at risk.


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 24, 2011)

Please help on my issue? is any1 having switching problems?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

fun2sh said:


> Please help on my issue? is any1 having switching problems?


Some software conflict or something.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Some people do this. Saves battery life. I don't. A battery is too cheap to put my work and HDD at risk.



how will it effect the HDD  . . ???


----------



## CloudS (Sep 24, 2011)

now in the confusion list, 6017 gets added too.
Why are there these 3 models with just HDD difference and GPU memory which does't make any difference?

Oh... Just saw 6017 is discontd.

BTW, is there any point of negotiating with croma for goodies. They, perhaps by default provide none.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> how will it effect the HDD  . . ???


A power cut will shut down the laptop. This might kill the HDD (its v rare) or but it can def corrupt data.



CloudS said:


> now in the confusion list, 6017 gets added too.
> Why are there these 3 models with just HDD difference and GPU memory which does't make any difference?
> 
> Oh... Just saw 6017 is discontd.
> ...


No harm in trying


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

Guys i do not want to be a spoilsport, but i just checked a guys dv6 (but it was no 6***tx, it was a rs 40k one) and i tried turning just the monitor off in his laptop and the logos light was bleeding through the screen. I could see it clearly. And anyone who goes to buy the dv4 or dv6 should check this before buying.

@prashant and aniket - are you sure guys that your laptops have no bleeding?? And if they dont have the bleeding problem, can you guys please PM me the exact addresses of the shops you bought from so that i will go exactly there and then buy?? I really want this laptop.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> A power cut will shut down the laptop. This might kill the HDD (its v rare) or but it can def corrupt data.




kill the hdd 
thanks for the precation . .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

Why do you want to keep your monitor off? Its not visible when the monitor is on is it?


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

It will damage the screen. And we dont want something like this when we are payin 37k or 50k for the stuff, do we??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

How will it damage the screen? Just a small explanation.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok maybe it wont, but its driving me crazy that this defect will be there!! Cant we turn it off or maybe cut some wires???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

Open up the LCD and remove the HP logo LED.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

Can we do that??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Can we do that??


Can you? Yes
Should you? No

You would void your warranty for a tiny light and you might damage something.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, thanks bud. 

and prashant and aniket would you still do me the honor of replying again and confirming?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> and prashant and aniket would you still do me the honor of replying again and confirming?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought it from Allahabad. Address here Stek System, Allahabad

BTW I bought a Belkin Cooling pad today. Laptop runs cooler by 10 degrees


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Guys i do not want to be a spoilsport, but i just checked a guys dv6 (but it was no 6***tx, it was a rs 40k one) and i tried turning just the monitor off in his laptop and the logos light was bleeding through the screen. I could see it clearly. And anyone who goes to buy the dv4 or dv6 should check this before buying.
> 
> @prashant and aniket - are you sure guys that your laptops have no bleeding?? And if they dont have the bleeding problem, can you guys please PM me the exact addresses of the shops you bought from so that i will go exactly there and then buy?? I really want this laptop.



Sorry for replying late. I didn't see this post. Well, I just turned off every light in the room, including cell phones, and covered the LEDs on the laptop. Now, I noticed that there really is some bleeding from the logo. It is there on the bottom right corner, but it is so faint, that it is almost unrecognizable. And, it is to be expected as the logo lights up the screen from the behind. However, it should not be a problem, as the screen itself is LED backlit. 
On a serious note, I don't think it is a matter of concern. I didn't even bother to read the forums where it was discussed. If it was harmful to the screen, no company would put it there. Even MacBooks have a shining apple logo on the back of the screen.
Again, sorry for wrong information that I provided earlier, but it is so faint, that I missed it. It is only visible in pitch black, and if I take a pic of it, it comes totally dark.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the nth time guys !  

And can you all please enlighten me about how hard or easy it will be to open the lcd and take the logo led's out OR maybe disconnect some wire from the mobo to the screen lid so that it goes off ?


----------



## house? (Sep 25, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Sorry for replying late. I didn't see this post. Well, I just turned off every light in the room, including cell phones, and covered the LEDs on the laptop. Now, I noticed that there really is some bleeding from the logo. It is there on the bottom right corner, but it is so faint, that it is almost unrecognizable. And, it is to be expected as the logo lights up the screen from the behind. However, it should not be a problem, as the screen itself is LED backlit.
> On a serious note, I don't think it is a matter of concern. I didn't even bother to read the forums where it was discussed. If it was harmful to the screen, no company would put it there. Even MacBooks have a shining apple logo on the back of the screen.
> Again, sorry for wrong information that I provided earlier, but it is so faint, that I missed it. It is only visible in pitch black, and if I take a pic of it, it comes totally dark.


I cant even notice it, but i agree with you , even if its there...i dont see how it harms the screen or affects me


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Thank you so much for the nth time guys !
> 
> And can you all please enlighten me about how hard or easy it will be to open the lcd and take the logo led's out OR maybe disconnect some wire from the mobo to the screen lid so that it goes off ?



Why would you do that? The laptop looks sexy with that backlit logo. Super sexyyyyyy. And why on earth would you ever use your laptop when the screen is off???


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Thank you so much for the nth time guys !
> 
> And can you all please enlighten me about how hard or easy it will be to open the lcd and take the logo led's out OR maybe disconnect some wire from the mobo to the screen lid so that it goes off ?



I think here is a guide. Just to open the LCD. You might find a way to reach the logo after this:
How to replace broken LCD screen on HP Pavilion dv6 laptop >> Inside my laptop

One more:
How to remove LCD screen and inverter from HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop

But seriously, *DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!*


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. And for why i wanna do this ? This might seem strange, but i will do it because it will drive me crazy knowing that there is something on my machine which shouldn't be.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Thanks. And for why i wanna do this ? This might seem strange, but i will do it because it will drive me crazy knowing that there is something on my machine which shouldn't be.



Hunting for a "non bleeding" laptop might be easier. Also if you open the screen, just place a piece of black paper behind he logo so that light does not bleed


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2011)

Aniket and prashant, guys, can you tell me, if the laptops you have, have got those eight rubber screw covers on the screen bezel. 'Cause then it'll be easy as i'll have to follow the steps mentioned in the second link posted by aniket.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Aniket and prashant, guys, can you tell me, if the laptops you have, have got those eight rubber screw covers on the screen bezel. 'Cause then it'll be easy as i'll have to follow the steps mentioned in the second link posted by aniket.




it is highly recommended that you dont do this. . ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 25, 2011)

is there anyway to control the fan speed? i dont want to use coolsense....


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 25, 2011)

AhsanTheBest said:


> is there anyway to control the fan speed? i dont want to use coolsense....



There are many applications. Sapphire Trixx is one of them, used by many out here for fan control and also simple overclocking.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> it is highly recommended that you dont do this. . ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



but i have no choice !  

I mean you dont get better than the 6770m at 50k. Do you?? And i dont think i'll mess it up if a 35 year old mommy could do this (read it in a comment posted on anikets 2nd link). And i dont care about the warranty. I know how to take care of my machines. And for the rest you guys are always here. 

Anyways i think i can see two rubber screw covers on the sides of both the hinges and the rest of the screen bezel is kept in place by latches, right? There are long linear gaps in the top, left and right areas of the bezel. 

Aniket and prashant can you please confirm this for me?? 

And thanks again.


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> but i have no choice !
> 
> I mean you dont get better than the 6770m at 50k. Do you?? And i dont think i'll mess it up if a 35 year old mommy could do this (read it in a comment posted on anikets 2nd link). And i dont care about the warranty. I know how to take care of my machines. And for the rest you guys are always here.
> 
> ...



Dude, i seriously think you would have aniket and prashant stand by your side when you do such a thing.
Don't know why is this issue bugging you to this extent. but surely, most of us wont even dare to do what you're thinking of!
And surely there would be a good story out of this hereafter, most vivacious experiment of this thread


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

@Prongs You are right. There are two rubber screws by the side of hinges. BTW go to some HP store. They usually have more than 1 piece.  You might find a good screen


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2011)

If i know me, I'll pull this off. This aint such a big thing ! 

And prashant, my bud, tell me if i was correct about the latches? And, surely, i will first try to get a good screen by checking, but if i dont, i will have to do this. I cant let this laptop go.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 25, 2011)

OK, for those who bought from croma or some other store, what goodies did you get or negotiated for, mouse, what else??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

@prongs : Check this official dv6 service manual  Manuals for HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)



CloudS said:


> OK, for those who bought from croma or some other store, what goodies did you get or negotiated for, mouse, what else??



I got a mouse (logitech), a headphone (HP) and a 4gb pen drive


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Prongs going to fix the bleeding display by 'breaking' the glowing logo. Yeah.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 25, 2011)

been following this thread for 10 days & finally reached the latest post

Going to buy 6121tx on 28th..(coz of pitr-paksh cant buy till 27th)
what is the current price tag fr this awesome machine?? and how much can i negotiate with the dealer here in lucknow,UP???


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2011)

prongs is going to fix the bleeding display by REMOVING the glowing logo.  Hell yeah.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 25, 2011)

Just read post by some people saying, the dv6 has "bad" cooling system. Any word on this by its current users here?

Also, where are you guys getting the 6140 at 48K? Just asked Croma and he quoted 52K.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

CloudS said:


> Just read post by some people saying, the dv6 has "bad" cooling system. Any word on this by its current users here?
> 
> Also, where are you guys getting the 6140 at 48K? Just asked Croma and he quoted 52K.



Runs cooler than macbook air. Same as Dell XPS.  While gaming temps are 60-70. peaks at 75


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

CloudS said:


> Just read post by some people saying, the dv6 has "bad" cooling system. Any word on this by its current users here?
> 
> Also, where are you guys getting the 6140 at 48K? Just asked Croma and he quoted 52K.


Bargain.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 25, 2011)

cooler than macbook air, really?
Didn't knw even Croma has to be bargained.


----------



## themohit (Sep 25, 2011)

HP Communities - Ask the Nerd: Know Your Graphic Limits - HP Communities
so this is the link hp india posted on their fb page , may help you to cool down your laptop by some degrees but again if we can't play on full graphics potential then why they pack their laptops with such good graphics laptop that it can't handle though good article may help your laptop to increase it's life


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

themohit said:


> HP Communities - Ask the Nerd: Know Your Graphic Limits - HP Communities
> so this is the link hp india posted on their fb page , may help you to cool down your laptop by some degrees but again if we can't play on full graphics potential then why they pack their laptops with such good graphics laptop that it can't handle though good article may help your laptop to increase it's life


It says


> [The advice and solutions provided here – and in the forums – are tips from individuals trying to help, not an official line from HP.]


IMO that article means that you shouldn't play 24x7. 1 - 2 hrs is OK.
And I can't find it on FB page.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to ask a question, My college is in orissa where there is very high humidity at this time of year. Temperatures have not been a problem for me. Will it be advisable to use cooling pad there as it will push humid air inside the chassis??


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 25, 2011)

Prashant: i am getting a 6121tx for 55k here in lucknow....
i wanna ask you the price of the care pack which includes- accidental damage coverage and 2 years extended warranty on my laptop.....with the 1 yr onsite warranty
should i go for this care pack????
here they are offering it for Rs.3800  within 9 days of buy.....after that Rs.4500


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2011)

You can't get discount on Carepack. I say you should take the carepack except if you plan to dump this laptop in 1-2 years.


----------



## house? (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone tried a laptop skin on this one ? iam planning to order one online


----------



## aryan24 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi 

I'm also look to purchase this lappy, any one knows where can I get best deal in East Delhi or Noida?

cheers


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 26, 2011)

i do not get unity in ubuntu 11.04 in my 6121tx. how can solve this problem ? whenever i login to ubuntu, it says their is no hardware support for unity so it switches to classical desktop.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 26, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> You can't get discount on Carepack. I say you should take the carepack except if you plan to dump this laptop in 1-2 years.



thanks for the advice mate.....and i am not planning to dump this laptop...
hoping to extract great performance for next 2.5-3 yrs
i suppose i should take the care pack then...
the dealer from jumbo electronics here in a mall @lucknow said that if u dont take the care pack in 9 days u will have to pay 700 more....which according to me was BS....as on HP's website its stated you can buy care pack from 90days of d purchase....
with this kinda service from HP......its a downhill for dell xps.... 

P.S. Getting no goodies @54.5K


----------



## rajatseth03 (Sep 26, 2011)

i am not able to play games on full screen e.g fifa10 counterstrike nfs all runs at small screen cutting out some portion from the width plz suggest any solution to this also i am able to play games like black opps n medal of hounour on full screen plz help
@prashant


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 26, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> the dealer from jumbo electronics here in a mall @lucknow said that if u dont take the care pack in 9 days u will have to pay 700 more....which according to me was BS.



Correct. Within 9 days 3800 else 4500.



rahul3221 said:


> P.S. Getting no goodies @54.5K


IMHO, no point getting those useless goodies (read el cheapo mouse and headphones). Rather bargain. Ask them to keep goodies and give some more discount.


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 26, 2011)

Just stating to people who intend to buy the 6121tx in the near future. In no case go beyond Rs 54k to buy this laptop. I bought it for 53.5k late august from Kolkata and what I hear is it is available now for even less in places.

Goodies are no good if you pay for them and not for the actual price of the laptop.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2011)

rajatseth03 said:


> i am not able to play games on full screen e.g fifa10 counterstrike nfs all runs at small screen cutting out some portion from the width plz suggest any solution to this also i am able to play games like black opps n medal of hounour on full screen plz help
> @prashant



In Counterstike : Source Go to Options > Video. Set Aspect Ratio as 16:9 and resolution as 1366*768 

Some old NFS editions dont support Widescreen resolution. There is a small UNIWS utility. Google for it along with your edition of game Ex. nfs undercover uniws and you'll find appropriate instructions for enabling widescreen 

Sorry I've never played Fifa


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 26, 2011)

rajatseth03 said:


> i am not able to play games on full screen e.g fifa10 counterstrike nfs all runs at small screen cutting out some portion from the width plz suggest any solution to this also i am able to play games like black opps n medal of hounour on full screen plz help
> @prashant



Yeah it goes wrong with fifa old versions too.
Well what you could do is change the desktop's native resolution to say 1024x768 or as required (sure the desktop does look a bit odd then) and then try playing the game. The aspect ratio shouldnt be a problem then.

Revert back when you're done.

Well, I have a query being, how do i get to work the media keys on the laptop keyboard with VLC (and set that default) instead of WMP?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 26, 2011)

aryan24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm also look to purchase this lappy, any one knows where can I get best deal in East Delhi or Noida?
> 
> cheers


HP world in GIP or Jumbo.



sarathsnair said:


> i do not get unity in ubuntu 11.04 in my 6121tx. how can solve this problem ? whenever i login to ubuntu, it says their is no hardware support for unity so it switches to classical desktop.


Laptops with switchable graphics have this problem. Some people have got it to work though.



ron_devon said:


> Yeah it goes wrong with fifa old versions too.
> Well what you could do is change the desktop's native resolution to say 1024x768 or as required (sure the desktop does look a bit odd then) and then try playing the game. The aspect ratio shouldnt be a problem then.
> 
> Revert back when you're done.
> ...


You can set a custom resolution by creating a ini file in the main FIFA folder. Google for the exact details.

A "trainer" like patch also exists for NFS.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> Well, I have a query being, how do i get to work the media keys on the laptop keyboard with VLC (and set that default) instead of WMP?



Media keys (f6 - f8) work for me on VLC


----------



## chirag_marwaha (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Guys! I've been following this awesome thread passively for quiet some time & now that I've finalized upon 6121tx just wanted some info in advance....

1. I suppose not, but would the BIOS Update VOID the Warranty if it goes wrong or maybe even when it goes right. Just needed a little clarification on this one.
2. I have a confusion between CCC & Graphics Drivers. Will I have to update both or any one of them. Also does the CCC package drivers as well?
3. Besides BIOS Update, Graphics stuff & uninstalling Beats any other similar enhancement suggested?
4. Any benchmarking, framerate, partitioning, temperature etc monitoring and tweaking softwares such as GPUZ, Fraps, MSI Afterburner suggested... Actually I forgot the names... 
5. Is it possible to copy Recovery DVDs to another set of DVDs? I want to keep another set as backup.
6. I have not been into OCing so could you tell me what are those 2 values(eg 850/950) mean. I guess they are related to memory or Graphics processor clock speed & why undervolt while OCing?
7. Some games such as Age of Empires 3 won't run on 64-bit, so is there a way out to run them directly without using XP Mode, VMWare etc.
8. I heard that 60 days free AV would be provided. I guess that will be Norton again. Has that thing started working? or uninstalling at a minimum.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Runs cooler than macbook air. Same as Dell XPS.  While gaming temps are 60-70. peaks at 75


You do not even know what you are talking about!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 27, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You do not even know what you are talking about!



yes. My friend has a macbook air and it reaches 84 degrees on heavy load. I know macbook air is not made for intensive tasks. And apple products are one of the best when it comes to heat management. Point is that new line of HP is pretty good at heat management too (although not upto Apple's level compared over the same HW). I did not mean to troll Apple. Just wanted to emphasize that  HP is pretty good too


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 27, 2011)

@aniket and prashant - a small request guys. If you have the time please post a picture of the screen bezel.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 27, 2011)

@prongs
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LOPUZa_7A8A/ToFIbonWmfI/AAAAAAAAAjo/GBW7jtc4zsY/s640/27092011155.jpg
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-77rIR4RHB4U/ToFIf6DmrmI/AAAAAAAAAjw/lJFdvLYCAc4/s640/27092011154.jpg
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gMp4WFZZgWs/ToFIb9cGEdI/AAAAAAAAAjs/3Yv4QgHSKAk/s640/27092011153.jpg
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cJKV8UQkiv4/ToFIjo3KqmI/AAAAAAAAAj0/NVB383SBkk8/s640/27092011152.jpg



chirag_marwaha said:


> Hey Guys! I've been following this awesome thread passively for quiet some time & now that I've finalized upon 6121tx just wanted some info in advance....
> 
> 1. I suppose not, but would the BIOS Update VOID the Warranty if it goes wrong or maybe even when it goes right. Just needed a little clarification on this one.



No. It wont void your warranty. Usually bios update does not go wrong



> 2. I have a confusion between CCC & Graphics Drivers. Will I have to update both or any one of them. Also does the CCC package drivers as well?


CCC contains gfx drivers also


> 3. Besides BIOS Update, Graphics stuff & uninstalling Beats any other similar enhancement suggested?


Uninstalling wireless assistant and HP display utility speeds up startup


> 4. Any benchmarking, framerate, partitioning, temperature etc monitoring and tweaking softwares such as GPUZ, Fraps, MSI Afterburner suggested... Actually I forgot the names...



Temperature monitoring : CoreTemp - Set overheat protection at 85 degrees
Partition : Easeus Partition manager
Tmonitor : lightweigt and better alternative to Intel Turbo boost monitor


> 5. Is it possible to copy Recovery DVDs to another set of DVDs? I want to keep another set as backup.


Not tried. Should be possible


> 6. I have not been into OCing so could you tell me what are those 2 values(eg 850/950) mean. I guess they are related to memory or Graphics processor clock speed & why undervolt while OCing?


Ocing is not suggested unless you are sure why and what you are doing. Better read a full guide.


> 7. Some games such as Age of Empires 3 won't run on 64-bit, so is there a way out to run them directly without using XP Mode, VMWare etc.


I think they run. Not sure. AOE3 automatically runs in compatability mode in win7 and disables Aero effect.


> 8. I heard that 60 days free AV would be provided. I guess that will be Norton again. Has that thing started working? or uninstalling at a minimum.


I am a norton fanboy


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, had gone home for the weekend.



Prongs298 said:


> @luckystar - where did u buy your laptop from??



I bought it for 53k from SP Road, Bangalore. Got a crappy mouse and a keyboard cover with it.



Prongs298 said:


> @marvelousprashant -
> 
> Oi ! you mean that its coming from the side and not through the screen, right ??
> @aniket - sorry buddy! My bad. And anyway i wasn't talking about your pics. Your one as well as prashants ok. I just made a mistake. Now i'm sure these dv6's are fine. BUT WHAT ABOUT LUCKY STARS???
> @ishu - i love these dv4's and dv6's as much as you do. Just trying to make sure before buying.



I usually download stuff @ night before going to sleep. So, with the lights switched off, and the screen turning off after 5 minutes, the light bleed becomes visible. Since its an LED, I think it should not harm the screen in anyway. But, the HP's QA team really missed out on this one. They should have covered the LED with a barrier or reflector of some sort, so that it doesn't shine through the opposite way.

If you are planning on opening the screen, then instead of turning of the logo light, I would suggest covering it with an aluminium foil.

To all who bought this laptop, What kind of carry bag did you get?
Those guys were giving me a duplicate bag, and when I shouted, they gave me an original HP one. But that one too looks like some cheapo roadside stuff with an HP logo. It has got a single opening to keep the laptop and nothing else


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Sep 27, 2011)

I cant control fan speed with saphirre trixx....any other softwares?


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 27, 2011)

@prashant - in the third picture that you have posted, there is a light line on the bezel on the left side of the area where pavillion dv6 is written.

Is that a clipping latch of some kind? Because there are just two screws on the sides of the hinges and no more on the bezel right?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 27, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> @prashant - in the third picture that you have posted, there is a light line on the bezel on the left side of the area where pavillion dv6 is written.
> 
> Is that a clipping latch of some kind? Because there are just two screws on the sides of the hinges and no more on the bezel right?



I dont think it is a latch, though I've never tried playing. They are rubber pads to protect screen bumping into keyboard however I AM NOT SURE. And yes there are 2 screws only


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 27, 2011)

Are they rectangular gaps, with something in between at some edge,  or are they protruding outwards?


----------



## house? (Sep 27, 2011)

@prongs..they are protruding outwards...its to maintain a space between the screen and keyboard when the laptop is closed, to prevent the scratches on the screen


----------



## vgr (Sep 27, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Are they rectangular gaps, with something in between at some edge,  or are they protruding outwards?


Dude just take it to your closest hp center. They told me that they would replace the screen for free. There is supposed to be a filter which is apparently out of place!

That apart, which is the cheapest and best cooling pad? My laptop heats up pretty damn fast!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 27, 2011)

vgr said:


> Dude just take it to your closest hp center. They told me that they would replace the screen for free. There is supposed to be a filter which is apparently out of place!
> 
> That apart, which is the cheapest and best cooling pad? My laptop heats up pretty damn fast!



Belkin cooling pad is good. Costs 700-800


----------



## house? (Sep 27, 2011)

try this, i bought it after checking the fan radius and speed...must say, pretty kickass

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master NotePal L1: Cooling Pad


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!the thread will now turn into a lappy cooling thread!HP has done it again!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 27, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Wow!the thread will now turn into a lappy cooling thread!HP has done it again!!


A bet?


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope it does not.What bet?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 27, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Hope it does not.What bet?


Nevermind.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 27, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me the price of extended warranty for 1+2 years?
I have been to 3 different HP dealers here in lucknow and everyone told me a different quote...
One said its for Rs. 5500, another said Rs 6000 and 3rd one said Rs. 3800 within 9 days and 4500 after 9 days from the date of purchase......
Now what to believe and wat not to believe???
Help.... ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 27, 2011)

Why dont you two create a separate thread and continue your little chit chat. That will be fun.
About heating, I have played FIFA11 and F1 2011 for 2-3 hours on my laptop with Cooler Master Ergostand, it never goes beyond 70.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 27, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> Please can anyone tell me the price of extended warranty for 1+2 years?
> I have been to 3 different HP dealers here in lucknow and everyone told me a different quote...
> One said its for Rs. 5500, another said Rs 6000 and 3rd one said Rs. 3800 within 9 days and 4500 after 9 days from the date of purchase......
> Now what to believe and wat not to believe???
> Help.... ?



I had sent a mail to HP regarding this. Next day, they gave me a call and told me the price to be Rs. 4500 for 2 years extended warranty (making it a total of 3 years). So, take that to be the official word.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 27, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I had sent a mail to HP regarding this. Next day, they gave me a call and told me the price to be Rs. 4500 for 2 years extended warranty (making it a total of 3 years). So, take that to be the official word.



can i buy the laptop from one dealer and buy the extended warranty from HP directly????
because the ones which are asking 6000 for extended is quoting the laptop in 53.4k...
and who is quoting the price 3800 or 4500 for the same is quoting 56k fr the laptop...
so can i buy the extended warranty directly from hp after the buying the laptop for 53.4k ???


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 28, 2011)

@rahul3221, I think that should be possible. Even I'm planning to buy the extended warranty after 6 months.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> @rahul3221, I think that should be possible. Even I'm planning to buy the extended warranty after 6 months.



Had a nice little chat with HP an hour ago...they said you can extend the warranty to +2 years within 90 days of ur purchase @Rs.4800
and after 90 days you only get extended warranty of +1 year...


----------



## aryan24 (Sep 28, 2011)

strange stuff...the hp world guys are not ready to come down below 56 k while the resellers are giving at 53.5 k

hp world guys are giving lot of stuff with the deal, which they call freebies.


that guys at gip, noida are giving at 58k

we can get it from reseller but worried about the grey market stuff..any ideas guys.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 28, 2011)

aryan24 said:


> strange stuff...the hp world guys are not ready to come down below 56 k while the resellers are giving at 53.5 k
> 
> hp world guys are giving lot of stuff with the deal, which they call freebies.
> 
> ...



Which model are you talking about, and what freebies were they offering you?


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 28, 2011)

aryan24 said:


> strange stuff...the hp world guys are not ready to come down below 56 k while the resellers are giving at 53.5 k
> 
> hp world guys are giving lot of stuff with the deal, which they call freebies.
> 
> ...



What's the grey matter stuff you are talking about?
If you are getting the product with a bill, what is the problem in buying from a reseller/retail?


----------



## tejasxs (Sep 28, 2011)

is 50% quad core (2630qm) == 100% core2Duo(any sandybridge)?
on performance basis.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally, proud owner of DV6-6121tx....
bought it from HP world for 55k...
i tried hard to bargain but of no use....
now going to update my amd drivers and BIOS...
will buy the 4gb ram suggested by aniket and cooler master notepal U2 today itself from ebay and flipkart respectively.....
happy gaming guys....


----------



## kaz (Sep 28, 2011)

just bought a dv6-6015tx @40000/- without any freebies for my friend......

just wanted to know how to switch from performance mode to coolest mode?

n i find the trackpad less responsive..its hard to scroll n also requires more clicks to open while tapping through the trackpad..

the salesperson said that neither we can create more partitions nor we can install linux.. i know he was mad..

n friends how r u getting dv6-6121tx @53k
i couldn't  find any cheaper deal than 55.5k


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 28, 2011)

i would like to install ubuntu in my 6121tx. how to activate unity and such visual effects ? help me.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 28, 2011)

After installation, ubuntu will automatically ask to activate unity (as the system hardware supports it). In older systems, that option won't come at all.


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting 20 fps for bulletstorm on my new 6121 which should probably give me minimum 40-50..... 
i can't update my ccc drivers to latest 11.8 as it says "this software is incompatible to your hardware/software"
i tried updating my driver before my bios update but it was not installing...
then i updated my bios first and now when trying to update ccc, this message is again and again popping in front of me.....
what to do now???


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 28, 2011)

To all who formatted and installed Win 7 again:

I'm downloading a legitimate retail iso for Win 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit from MS partner digitalriver. Now, shall I go ahead and install it with the key provided on the back of the laptop or should I update the cfg file as mentioned in many sites?
Are there any other steps needed other than these?

I've backed up the recovery partition to 3 dvds. Will create an iso from the dvds and keep them as backup, just in case. I don't like the recovery partition and another one unnecessary partition showing up in explorer. 

I had dragged the Coolsense icon to the desktop and then deleted it accidentally. Now, I'm not able to find where its installed. Tried searching the setup in the SWSetup folder, but its not there. Its also not listed in the download sections in HP sites. Please help.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2011)

@luckystar Download HP support Assistant and see coolsense appear magically


----------



## house? (Sep 28, 2011)

index your files and do a general search


----------



## CloudS (Sep 28, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> Finally, proud owner of DV6-6121tx....
> bought it from HP world for 55k...
> i tried hard to bargain but of no use....
> now going to update my amd drivers and BIOS...
> ...



Did you get any freebies with that and do share your review of U2 after you try it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> Getting 20 fps for bulletstorm on my new 6121 which should probably give me minimum 40-50.....
> i can't update my ccc drivers to latest 11.8 as it says "this software is incompatible to your hardware/software"
> i tried updating my driver before my bios update but it was not installing...
> then i updated my bios first and now when trying to update ccc, this message is again and again popping in front of me.....
> what to do now???



6770m should storm Bulletstorm without driver updates too. Remove current CCC then try installing. AMD driver update utility does not work over stock HP drivers sometimes. And run in Admin mode


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 28, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @luckystar Download HP support Assistant and see coolsense appear magically


Wow! that fixed it. Installed support assistant from SWSetup folder and Cool Sense has come back, great  Thanx, bro!


house? said:


> index your files and do a general search


I did a full search with all possible keywords.. but couldn't find any. Just found out that its named as HPThermalAssistant.exe in C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPThermalAssistant folder.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2011)

*And BTW CCC 11.9 is now live. ATI Catalystâ„¢ Mobility Display Driver Downloading ATM*


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 29, 2011)

The release notes for CCC 11.9 doesn't list 6700 series in the supported cards. Moreover


> The following notebooks are not compatible with this release:
> 
> Any notebook launched after this driver release
> *Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel® chipsets.
> *...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2011)

@luckystar : Drivers for 6xxxM on AMD site lists latest driver as CCC11.9. I updated it. Working fine


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 29, 2011)

CloudS said:


> Did you get any freebies with that and do share your review of U2 after you try it



Nope i didnt opt for freebies as they were of cheap quality....
On 27th HP india announced an offer- 
With any DV4 and DV6 laptop you can get a nokia c2-02 touch and type mobile worth Rs. 3800( or something) by paying Rs. 999 extra....

Bought Corsair 4gb ram for 1500 from ebay

And about U2.....i am still confused whether to go for U2 or X2....any suggestions??



marvelousprashant said:


> 6770m should storm Bulletstorm without driver updates too. Remove current CCC then try installing. AMD driver update utility does not work over stock HP drivers sometimes. And run in Admin mode


Installed it...i was actually installing it in express mode.
I tried installing in custom mode and VOILA..!!! Now using 11.9ccc (latest)

About FPS and Lagging-
I turned off all unnecessary programs, installed gamebooster 3.0, changed to high performance GPU, *but i am still getting 20-25 fps in Bulletstorm @native resolution & highest setting.*

*Getting 25-30 fps for Crysis 2 @hardcore setting and native resolution, is it all alright ?? or should i be getting more??*


*@all- still confused between notepal U2 and X2 cooling pads...which one would be better?*


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cooler Master Ergostand


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 29, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> About FPS and Lagging-
> I turned off all unnecessary programs, installed gamebooster 3.0, changed to high performance GPU, *but i am still getting 20-25 fps in Bulletstorm @native resolution & highest setting.*
> 
> *Getting 25-30 fps for Crysis 2 @hardcore setting and native resolution, is it all alright ?? or should i be getting more??*
> ...



You framerates are consisent with mine. Bulletstorm at maximum settings gives only 20-25. Seems that the game is not much optimised. Can anybody else who has played the game on this laptop confirm this?


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 29, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Cooler Master Ergostand


thanks for the advice mate.....i checked up its reviews and to my surprise cudn't find 1 negative review....
ordered it immediately thru flipkart...



aniket.cain said:


> You framerates are consisent with mine. Bulletstorm at maximum settings gives only 20-25. Seems that the game is not much optimised. Can anybody else who has played the game on this laptop confirm this?



phew..!!  thot i was doing something wrong.......
thnks fr the reply bro......if anyone has tried *Bulletstorm* please do share their experience.....


----------



## sarthak (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have just joined this forum. Will become a member of this dv6 group this diwali


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2011)

sarthak said:


> Hi everyone. I have just joined this forum. Will become a member of this dv6 group this diwali



Welcome to the club

Everytime I update CCC, the installation completes but with errors. Drivers are updated but log shows vc redist 2010 install error. Any ideas


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 29, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> Everytime I update CCC, the installation completes but with errors. Drivers are updated but log shows vc redist 2010 install error. Any ideas



worked like a charm on 6121......
no error logged.....
you did custom installation right??


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 29, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> thanks for the advice mate.....i checked up its reviews and to my surprise cudn't find 1 negative review....
> ordered it immediately thru flipkart...



Glad it helped you.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> worked like a charm for on 6121......
> no error logged.....
> you did custom installation right??



Custom and express both showed error. Found the issue. CCC tries to install Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable 10.0.30. However my laptop already had ver 10.0.40


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 29, 2011)

try out as admin..


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 29, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> Nope i didnt opt for freebies as they were of cheap quality....
> On 27th HP india announced an offer-
> With any DV4 and DV6 laptop you can get a nokia c2-02 touch and type mobile worth Rs. 3800( or something) by paying Rs. 999 extra....





how did you come to know about this ANNOUNCEMENT . .???

Congrats for the new laptop..


----------



## ron_devon (Sep 29, 2011)

any significant changes in CCC 11.9?


----------



## sarthak (Sep 29, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> Nope i didnt opt for freebies as they were of cheap quality....
> On 27th HP india announced an offer-
> With any DV4 and DV6 laptop you can get a nokia c2-02 touch and type mobile worth Rs. 3800( or something) by paying Rs. 999 extra....



Yup I am getting that mobile too.......don't know the exact details though as my dad's purchasing it and i'm in hostel 
Will have to wait till diwali to get my hands on it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> any significant changes in CCC 11.9?



I was getting slightly higher temps with 11.8. 11.9 brought them back. Dont know if it was really coz of the drivers


----------



## rahul3221 (Sep 29, 2011)

sarthak said:


> Yup I am getting that mobile too.......don't know the exact details though as my dad's purchasing it and i'm in hostel
> Will have to wait till diwali to get my hands on it


Welcome to the club.... 




fz8975 said:


> how did you come to know about this ANNOUNCEMENT . .???
> 
> Congrats for the new laptop..



thanks..!!!
i contacted HP customer care yesterday before buying my laptop.....
and also when i was at HP world buying it......they told me the same.....


----------



## CloudS (Sep 29, 2011)

I was concerned about the heat issue of the dv6, so I was looking at other options too along with the HP.
I found that 550m is slightly slower than 6770m, how much slower, enough to make a difference?
In my thread, I got a reply stating that the Lenovo has a massive cooling system. Is that true? I am getting the 550m with i5, Ideapad. Should I consider it, whats your views?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2011)

CloudS said:


> I was concerned about the heat issue of the dv6, so I was looking at other options too along with the HP.
> I found that 550m is slightly slower than 6770m, how much slower, enough to make a difference?
> In my thread, I got a reply stating that the Lenovo has a massive cooling system. Is that true? I am getting the 550m with i5, Ideapad. Should I consider it, whats your views?



6770m should give you ~35 fps extra. Add ~2-3 fps for i7 in some games


----------



## enkay3987 (Sep 30, 2011)

A couple of questions :-

1. I think 1 of the shops here still has 6017tx in stock. From what i see is the only diff between 6021 and 6017 is 1GB extra on graphics card(useless from what i have researched and read on this thread) and 140GB extra HDD space for 2k more which i don't think is worth it. Does anyone know of any other diff between the two... i'm inclined towards buying 6017.

2. Does anyone know if there would be any scheme coming up on this laptop during diwali and if yes then what could it be.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 30, 2011)

In what areas will the i7 prove beneficial than i5?

Is the dv6 heat during gaming controllable using a cool pad?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

CloudS said:
			
		

> In what areas will the i7 prove
> beneficial than i5?


 Gaming, Rendering, Encoding, all other processor intensive tasks. But if you want to buy for gaming only the i5 should suffice.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 30, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a shop in Delhi/NCR to buy HP, maybe in Nehru Place? Phone number also if available.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 30, 2011)

CloudS said:


> In what areas will the i7 prove beneficial than i5?
> 
> Is the dv6 heat during gaming controllable using a cool pad?



You can simply control the heat by setting Max CPU to 60-70% and play without cooling pad or AC. Using these settings I could play COD black ops with maximum temps ~ 65 degrees.

i7 or i5 matters the most in CPU intensive tasks like Video conversions where CPU load is 100%



enkay3987 said:


> A couple of questions :-
> 
> 1. I think 1 of the shops here still has 6017tx in stock. From what i see is the only diff between 6021 and 6017 is 1GB extra on graphics card(useless from what i have researched and read on this thread) and 140GB extra HDD space for 2k more which i don't think is worth it. Does anyone know of any other diff between the two... i'm inclined towards buying 6017.
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if there would be any scheme coming up on this laptop during diwali and if yes then what could it be.



6017tx has not got automatic switching. So you have to switch gfx before playing games. For me it has become a habit now


----------



## CloudS (Sep 30, 2011)

^ thanks for the answer.


----------



## sarthak (Sep 30, 2011)

enkay3987 said:


> A couple of questions :-
> 
> 1. I think 1 of the shops here still has 6017tx in stock. From what i see is the only diff between 6021 and 6017 is 1GB extra on graphics card(useless from what i have researched and read on this thread) and 140GB extra HDD space for 2k more which i don't think is worth it. Does anyone know of any other diff between the two... i'm inclined towards buying 6017.
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if there would be any scheme coming up on this laptop during diwali and if yes then what could it be.



If you don't want the extra 1GB on graphic card go for 6140tx. HP has an offer currently on its DV6 laptops in which it is giving a nokia c2 02 for 999. Also as the dollar has jumped, prices would soon rise. From what I have heard, Dell has already increased their prices.


----------



## vgr (Sep 30, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> I was getting slightly higher temps with 11.8. 11.9 brought them back. Dont know if it was really coz of the drivers



has anyone else noticed anything similar for the 6140tx?


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 30, 2011)

HP lifts dv6 and dv4 (s) from the website listings, hope we see some new configurations most preferably Full-HD with i7 and 6770M.....

 HP Pavilion Home Notebook PCs - comparison results Home & Home Office - HP


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 30, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> HP lifts dv6 and dv4 (s) from the website listings, hope we see some new configurations most preferably Full-HD with i7 and 6770M.....
> 
> HP Pavilion Home Notebook PCs - comparison results Home & Home Office - HP



FHD with 6770M sucks  That would reduce framerates to half. Better give a 6970M or wait a little for llano or ivy bridge


----------



## CloudS (Oct 1, 2011)

dv4 and dv6 lifted from website? :O
I need suggestion about buying...
Buy now, its a good time or should I wait and see whats coming now? If its a matter of just a few days, then I think I can wait.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 1, 2011)

CloudS said:


> dv4 and dv6 lifted from website? :O
> I need suggestion about buying...
> Buy now, its a good time or should I wait and see whats coming now? If its a matter of just a few days, then I think I can wait.



me too having the same confusion aftter i saw the post from amitaraj . . . .
Please help ! ! !  ! ! !


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait for a week if you can. Just speculating, A FHD model with 6970m would be great.  Personally I feel beats Audio would not be included as HTC now holds 51% share in Beats.


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 1, 2011)

As far as I guess there wont be any striking new components as its only in Indian website 6900 series cards can never come into play unless they fully refresh the configurations and same applies to Ivy bridge which is due for next year so now there can be i7-2670QM instead of i7-2630QM and i5-2430 instead of i5-2410


----------



## rahul3221 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys.....
I have a problem....
I want to make a new partition of 300gb....
Currently my laptop has these partitions...
1.system reserved
2.C:
3.hp tools
4.recovery
as you can see that there are already 4 partitions...and if i try to make a new partition, it gives a warning that the disk will be converted from basic disk dynamic disk.....
now my question is if i create this new dynamic partition, will i be able to recover my laptop using recovery disk...or not...cuz i read somewhere that we should not convert a disk to dynamic...
P.S. I have already created my recovery disks....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> Hey guys.....
> I have a problem....
> I want to make a new partition of 300gb....
> Currently my laptop has these partitions...
> ...



Recovery discs may work however Recovery partition wont wotk


----------



## rahul3221 (Oct 1, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Recovery discs may work however Recovery partition wont wotk



can you confirm that recovery discs wud work as i don't want to be troublesome in future for making a dynamic disk.

I went through great deal of problems in my old dv4 due to this dynamic disk issue, and i didn't had any recovery disc at that time.


*@all: Has anyone tried making dynamic disks partition and recovered successfully with help of recovery discs ???*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2011)

Recovery discs work as I've read in threads. I've left them at my hostel so cant confirm. BTW you can download or buy win7 64bit and then use your own product key


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 1, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> can you confirm that recovery discs wud work as i don't want to be troublesome in future for making a dynamic disk.
> 
> I went through great deal of problems in my old dv4 due to this dynamic disk issue, and i didn't had any recovery disc at that time.
> 
> ...




Even if you delete or Format the entire hard disk you can use recovery disks to restore your computer back to factory setup.......


----------



## shahdhruv (Oct 2, 2011)

there is any problem in hp dv6 6121tx.
because of i want to buy one for me.

there is any graphics card issue or any problem with switch graphics
intel hd to ati 6770.

please tell me fast.
i want to buy laptop in 2 or 3 days.

thanks in advance.


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> After installation, ubuntu will automatically ask to activate unity (as the system hardware supports it). In older systems, that option won't come at all.



i hav 6121tx. but after installation ubuntu says that i do not hav hardware for ubuntu and so it goes to classical desktop.
how can i solve his problem ?
 i also want to activate compiz visual effects
how ?
i have knoppix live cd, but it has these visual effects, but ubuntu did not . why ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 2, 2011)

ivhere said:


> The are Going to End all Dv and G Series Product line and will soon introduce HP Essential and HP EliteBook Range in India also. They have already introduced these Product lines in US. Here is the link: HP laptop, netbook, notebook & tablet PCs | Official HP® Business Site



HP Essential and HP EliteBook have been in US for a very long time. These are not new models.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Very good move from hp,hope they get rid of the dv6 series soon and regain some lost market.
The elitebooks are fantastic.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2011)

shahdhruv said:


> there is any problem in hp dv6 6121tx.
> because of i want to buy one for me.
> 
> there is any graphics card issue or any problem with switch graphics
> ...



Naah.. No problem



red dragon said:


> Very good move from hp,hope they get rid of the dv6 series soon and regain some lost market.
> The elitebooks are fantastic.



Thats a stupid move. Just look how many dv6 users are here. Around 2~3 guys joining every month in this forum means the sales are really good. i7 + 6770M is kickass for this price


----------



## CloudS (Oct 2, 2011)

dv6 must be HP's best selling laptops in its range as compared to their counter parts from other companies.
The website shows some q and g models and also written 'NEW'. Were they there before?


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2011)

CloudS said:


> dv6 must be HP's best selling laptops in its range as compared to their counter parts from other companies.
> The website shows some q and g models and also written 'NEW'. Were they there before?



q series?????

g6 & g4 series r there for around more than 1year..they r all compaq laptops..


any idea or info about the new upcoming dv-series?

i guess they will provide the new processor only.  eg.- i7-2670, i5-2430


----------



## vgr (Oct 2, 2011)

which player do you guys use? Duampot player seems to have problems when I play mkv files....


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 2, 2011)

I use KM Player, It supports all formats


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Naah.. No problem
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a stupid move. Just look how many dv6 users are here. Around 2~3 guys joining every month in this forum means the sales are really good. i7 + 6770M is kickass for this price


This DV6 series has always been a pain in their as*,visit any HP service centre and talk to those poor service engineers.In fact one of them told me to avoid dv6 in future.
Their probook series has always been their best seller and had much less failure rates and much better than their rival Vostros.
And there are very good Indian forums,where people wont even touch the dv6 with a 6 feet pole,and let me tell you those guys are definitely not noobs



vgr said:


> which player do you guys use? Duampot player seems to have problems when I play mkv files....


Heard of something called VLC or MPC?Who bought you a laptop?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> This DV6 series has always been a pain in their as*,visit any HP service centre and talk to those poor service engineers.In fact one of them told me to avoid dv6 in future.
> Their probook series has always been their best seller and had much less failure rates and much better than their rival Vostros.
> And there are very good Indian forums,where people wont even touch the dv6 with a 6 feet pole,and let me tell you those guys are definitely not noobs



OK Red Dragon we all here are stupid noobs and this forum is full of them. Happy ??? Now please move yourself and your "as*" to those geeky forums and let us noobs live our stupid lives


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Chill mate chill!!
Never meant to hurt you or call you noob!Sorry anyways!!
Have a look here,
*forums.chip.in/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=47779&start=1665
All about...dv6 and the sad endings.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2011)

@red dragon : That thread ended in 2009 and we are in 2011. All dv6 come with coolsense now


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]DTwTOuMelEY[/YOUTUBE]



I bought HP after comparing it with Lenovo and Dell XPS both having i7 2630. All three ran AVS video converter for an hour with all cores at full load and the difference in max temps was less than 5 degrees among all three


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Coolsense controls the fan speed policy and processor performance policy in Windows power profiles. Hence, Coolsense is  same as going into a profile and changing the fan and performance policies right there.
Install ThrottleStop and have some more control.


----------



## CloudS (Oct 2, 2011)

-EDIT-
My friend has a Dell and he as reported excessive heating. Not sure which model it is. HP isn't alone.
Perhaps xps 15


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 2, 2011)

hey guys can u pls solve my problem ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> hey guys can u pls solve my problem ?



Ubuntu live usb works fine for me. Visual effects are disabled only in VirtualBox for me. Please post your problem in OpenSource thread. Guys there might be able to help better


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> hey guys can u pls solve my problem ?


Try disabling the onboard graphics in the bios, be sure you know how to reset bios before hand though incase your video card ever fails. Then install ubuntu and hopefully because there's just one video device presented to ubuntu on the install there won't be an issue.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 3, 2011)

All dv series laptop are listed as discontinued on HP's website


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Oct 3, 2011)

ya saw that.. i checked it out with the official fb page n he doesn't has any idea about it...they have real bad communication..


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 3, 2011)

hp should be transparent about the products . .


Any idea when new models are arriving ? ??


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope they introduce new models in 4-5 days


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Any idea why did they discontinue such a beauty so quickly?


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 4, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Any idea why did they discontinue such a beauty so quickly?



sarcasm  ???


----------



## pratik03 (Oct 4, 2011)

6121tx still availble on some online store. Not sure why did HP discountinue it ?


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 4, 2011)

i have accidently uninstalled the intel hd graphics and it doesnt work now. i downloaded drivers from hp website and when i double clicked on the setup file it extracts and give me an error " the system does not meet minimum requirements to install this ". i downloaded sp52473 and sp54471, but both doesnt work. how can i install this ? please help me
after this problem occured a cant even play angry birds on my laptop, it shows some openGL issue, but i can play it in high performance gpu mode but not in intel HD graphics i also pasted a snap of this in post. help me.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20036
Go to the above mentioned link and download the drivers.
BTW there is supposed to be a folder called swsetup or something like that,it contains all the drivers and all the crapware hp gave you.


----------



## TickTock (Oct 4, 2011)

well...well..well.. i was planning to buy a Hp dv6-6121tx in coming days but from past days m seeing hp not showing any dv6 models in his official website ..new models coming ?? really


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

The series has been discontinued.
Be thankful to God that you are spared.


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 4, 2011)

red dragon said:


> *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20036
> Go to the above mentioned link and download the drivers.
> BTW there is supposed to be a folder called swsetup or something like that,it contains all the drivers and all the crapware hp gave you.



i downloaded the file u mentioned and the error become like this. how can i solve this problem ?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

Could you find the SW folder?Did you go the BIOS and altered anything?
Did you try installing from device manager?
Follow these steps,
...go to start>type device installation>go to change device installation settings>choose the second option(let me choose what to do,and the 2nd option below that)
Check the driver from Intel site yourself,I was in hurry when I posted the link..please cross check yourself.


----------



## TickTock (Oct 4, 2011)

red dragon said:


> The series has been discontinued.
> Be thankful to God that you are spared.



dude..any new series coming?? i really wanted to buy a Hp laptop with 6770m power in it :\


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

Go to this link and read it carefully,and please report back.
Graphics &mdash; Customized computer manufacturer graphics driver is detected



TickTock said:


> dude..any new series coming?? i really wanted to buy a Hp laptop with 6770m power in it :\


No idea mate,I am not at all interested in hp laptops.


----------



## avi.pterodactyl (Oct 4, 2011)

heloo guys ...i recently bought HP dv6 6121tx  for 55k

after buying ..i had problems with graphic not able to switch manually ...

i had been reading whole day ..nd found out that ...its not possible...

is there ne way i can switch to graphic card manually...

please can u state .....updates and fix ...how do it go abt it if there is any solution to my problem

m not a core gamer ... as such...i work more on 3d software's ..nd i need graphics for it 


HELP PLZ


----------



## vgr (Oct 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> This DV6 series has always been a pain in their as*,visit any HP service centre and talk to those poor service engineers.In fact one of them told me to avoid dv6 in future.
> Their probook series has always been their best seller and had much less failure rates and much better than their rival Vostros.
> And there are very good Indian forums,where people wont even touch the dv6 with a 6 feet pole,and let me tell you those guys are definitely not noobs
> 
> ...



well the guy who made MPC left them and started making duam pot player.. You've got a lot to read up on for 64 bit player nooB
-----------

That apart, has anyone noticed the keys on their keyboard starting to come off yet? My page down, ctrl and shift keys seem awkward! Hope I'm the only one with this problem.... btw i've only completed one game on this laptop.... hope it doesn't give out so soon...

++ has anyone tried out the catalyst 11.9 drivers


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2011)

vgr said:


> ++ has anyone tried out the catalyst 11.9 drivers



Installed 11.9 and completed Mafia 2 and Homefront. Now playing Bad Company 2. No issues


----------



## CloudS (Oct 5, 2011)

TickTock said:


> well...well..well.. i was planning to buy a Hp dv6-6121tx in coming days but from past days m seeing hp not showing any dv6 models in his official website ..new models coming ?? really



Dv6 has the best specs one can get in the range. Don't know why it is removed from site, unless something new is coming up.


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Could you find the SW folder?Did you go the BIOS and altered anything?
> Did you try installing from device manager?
> Follow these steps,
> ...go to start>type device installation>go to change device installation settings>choose the second option(let me choose what to do,and the 2nd option below that)
> Check the driver from Intel site yourself,I was in hurry when I posted the link..please cross check yourself.



i tried a lot and i dont get that driver. what shoul i do  ?
when ever i open angry birds, it shows the error message as above. i can play it in high performance mode.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 5, 2011)

vgr said:


> well the guy who made MPC left them and started making duam pot player.. You've got a lot to read up on for 64 bit player nooB


Mr.Geek,MPC is still there and there is no such thing called duam pot player.
It is called Daum Potplayer.
Geeky indeed!
And I do need to read up a lot more..but what should I read?Digit magazines?


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 8, 2011)

i am using after effects cs5 for making our college trailer. i hav a 6121tx. but on working with that software it becomes very slow. rendering speed is about 2 frames per second. is their anyone used after fx in this machine ? how can i increase overall performance with this software  ?


----------



## anoopjb (Oct 8, 2011)

shud i wait for new dv series or consider buying another one?? i made up ma mind on dv4 3018tx..

will ther be any cool offers from hp or any other brand dis diwali??


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 8, 2011)

avi.pterodactyl said:


> heloo guys ...i recently bought HP dv6 6121tx  for 55k
> 
> after buying ..i had problems with graphic not able to switch manually ...
> 
> ...



did you update the BIOS ??    (it will give you the option for manual switching)

Locate and Install Updated BIOS, Drivers, and Software HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

also check previous post of this thread, there is a complete solution for your problem ..


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys is the dv4 3015tx still available in delhi?
Can someone tell me the address?
And is the dv6 now going for 56k ?


----------



## sachitgul (Oct 9, 2011)

HP Notebook DV6-6165TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


successor for the 6121tx!
was expecting a bluray and HD6850 but even this is epic!


here is the pdf from the HP website
*h20195.www2.hp.com/V2/GetPDF.aspx/c02847325.pdf


i want a dv6 with the same config but with an i5 for 45k!!
would so get that!!

HP should let us customize like dell!


----------



## themohit (Oct 9, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Guys is the dv4 3015tx still available in delhi?
> Can someone tell me the address?
> And is the dv6 now going for 56k ?


i think it's discontinued because when i asked about dv4 3016tx lady in hp world(chandigarh)  said it was discontinued and they had a new hp dv4 3145tx same specs as dv4 3016tx except new i5 2430m processor and 750 gb hard drive for 45k . i think i overpaid but anyway it wasn't available elsewhere and i had get a laptop immediately . since then loving my laptop but it seems to have same opengl issue as dv6 6100 series and no solution yet though  that don't bother me much as i  hardly use any of those apps .


----------



## vgr (Oct 9, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Installed 11.9 and completed Mafia 2 and Homefront. Now playing Bad Company 2. No issues



Cool... shall install it right away...



red dragon said:


> Mr.Geek,MPC is still there and there is no such thing called duam pot player.
> It is called Daum Potplayer.
> Geeky indeed!
> And I do need to read up a lot more..but what should I read?Digit magazines?



hmmm so you do know how to use google... good for u...


----------



## akhilfree (Oct 9, 2011)

Any one tried Tropico 4 or Stalker:call of pripyat with the 11.9 drivers, i get 3 thick black bands (2~3 cm each) on upper portion of the screen.{HP 6121tx}


----------



## enkay3987 (Oct 9, 2011)

The dv6 6165tx model hasn't been specified on the HP website....

is it better to go for 6121tx or 6165tx since if the latter is a new model there might be unresolved issues.....


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 9, 2011)

themohit said:


> i think it's discontinued because when i asked about dv4 3016tx lady in hp world(chandigarh)  said it was discontinued and they had a new hp dv4 3145tx same specs as dv4 3016tx except new i5 2430m processor and 750 gb hard drive for 45k . i think i overpaid but anyway it wasn't available elsewhere and i had get a laptop immediately . since then loving my laptop but it seems to have same opengl issue as dv6 6100 series and no solution yet though  that don't bother me much as i  hardly use any of those apps .




How is the game play?
What about the switchable graphics?


----------



## piyus_h (Oct 9, 2011)

After reading this whole thread ... it reminds me of those lines for anna  i.e " MAIN BHI HP TU BHI HP AB TOH SARA DESH HAI HP" ......... LOL.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2011)

enkay3987 said:


> The dv6 6165tx model hasn't been specified on the HP website....
> 
> is it better to go for 6121tx or 6165tx since if the latter is a new model there might be unresolved issues.....



6165tx has the same hardware except for a backlit keyboard.

Misconceptions about 6165tx (copied from flipkart) Hope this helps

1.There are 2 memory(RAM) slots on this and ONLY ONE is used(not both as mentioned in the specs by Flipkart).

2.The speakers may be Altec Lansing made but the Beats Audio Engine is still there. (Beats Audio is actually the sound engine in the laptop and not the speakers itself)

3.HDMI port is indeed PRESENT and is v1.4a. (All laptops in the dv6 6100 series have HDMI ports)

Also it is not mentioned here but the processor supports Intel Turbo Boost 2.0 and can go upto speed off 3.1GHz if required by an application.


----------



## themohit (Oct 10, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> How is the game play?
> What about the switchable graphics?



game play is awesome it beats the **** out of my friend's dell xps 15.
 it is supposedly having same issue of opengl as in dv6 6100 earlier i which computer don't use amd graphics in opengl applications though sure it is going to be resolved in future. 
in other words awesome laptop other than spekers and it's glossy finish(u have to clean it every now and then)


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 10, 2011)

themohit said:


> game play is awesome it beats the **** out of my friend's dell xps 15.
> it is supposedly having same issue of opengl as in dv6 6100 earlier i which computer don't use amd graphics in opengl applications though sure it is going to be resolved in future.
> in other words awesome laptop other than spekers and it's glossy finish(u have to clean it every now and then)




Thankyou so graphis is working for games,
Did you try this BIOS update : HP Notebook System BIOS Update (Intel Processors) HP Pavilion dv4-3145tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys which one is the new dv4 with the i3 ?


----------



## aryan24 (Oct 10, 2011)

we finally got dv6-6121tx for 54,000 INR this sunday. Its for my younger bro, he is moving to a hostel.

my initial reaction: awesome

if you are looking for a lappy between 50k -60k stop no where but *dv6-6121tx*

all hp hate club can take a hike..hehe


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 10, 2011)

enkay3987 said:


> The dv6 6165tx model hasn't been specified on the HP website....
> 
> is it better to go for 6121tx or 6165tx since if the latter is a new model there might be unresolved issues.....



hey man it's on HP's website HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (India - English)

BTW there is a convenient search option on HP you _can_ use it


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted a backlit keyboard, and they are releasing it now


----------



## CloudS (Oct 11, 2011)

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/408/23092011726.jpg

this pic, posted by lucky star.
Is it going to harm the system in any way?
What I think is because of the LED, the light is passing as its way may not have been blocked. So, no problem. Other's views please.


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey its a nuisance but does no harm. Go ahead.


----------



## CloudS (Oct 11, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Hey its a nuisance but does no harm. Go ahead.



does your system has that too, if you own that model?


----------



## nCyCoD (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally,few days ago I ordered 6121tx but got a 6165tx..its great..
Audio is good ,updated the BIOS,so no switchable graphic problem...

Metro 2033 runs great on DX10 mode,but on DX11 mode I several lines on screen.Any solution?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Finally,few days ago I ordered 6121tx but got a 6165tx..its great..
> Audio is good ,updated the BIOS,so no switchable graphic problem...
> 
> Metro 2033 runs great on DX10 mode,but on DX11 mode I several lines on screen.Any solution?



Congrats... Why dont you post some pics... esp of the backlit keyboard


----------



## digyourpc (Oct 11, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Finally,few days ago I ordered 6121tx but got a 6165tx..its great..
> Audio is good ,updated the BIOS,so no switchable graphic problem...
> 
> Metro 2033 runs great on DX10 mode,but on DX11 mode I several lines on screen.Any solution?


Hi, congrats on your purchase, but can you tell me from where you ordered the laptop??
Also, how is the cooling of this laptop, does it have hp coolsense technology??

If possible please post a short review with specs and pics, I am looking forward to buy this laptop, hp dv6 6165tx.....


Thanks


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 11, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Finally,few days ago I ordered 6121tx but got a 6165tx..its great..
> Audio is good ,updated the BIOS,so no switchable graphic problem...
> 
> Metro 2033 runs great on DX10 mode,but on DX11 mode I several lines on screen.Any solution?



Congrats 
Post some pictures of the backlit keyboard


----------



## nCyCoD (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you..

Guys,it doesn't have backlit keyboard!

I bought it in a local shop.
It is super cool for normal operations,when gaming it does heat up.
It has Cool Sense.
I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 11, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Guys,it doesn't have backlit keyboard!
> 
> ...



No backlit keyboard???
How is the laptop so far as you used? I am planning to buy the same. Will you recommend it?


----------



## nCyCoD (Oct 11, 2011)

Laptop is quite good,not even single problem since purchase,I recommend it for gaming..
I didn't like the arrow keys,it should have been normal..


----------



## anoopjb (Oct 11, 2011)

Any idea about old dv4 3016. Wil hp release proud successor of dis beauty?????
There is nothing , even a word about new dv series in hp website. Is it worth waiting.?? 
Will der be any diwali offr from hp??
Geeks plz reply....

Any idea about old dv4 3016. Wil hp release proud successor of dis beauty?????
There is nothing , even a word about new dv series in hp website. Is it worth waiting.?? 
Will der be any diwali offr from hp??
Geeks plz reply.

Any idea about old dv4 3016. Wil hp release proud successor of dis beauty?????
There is nothing , even a word about new dv series in hp website. Is it worth waiting.?? 
Will der be any diwali offr from hp??
Geeks plz reply.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 11, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Guys,it doesn't have backlit keyboard!



Is it?  HP India website says it has a backlit keyboard


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 12, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Laptop is quite good,not even single problem since purchase,I recommend it for gaming..
> I didn't like the arrow keys,it should have been normal..



Cool!! Thanks, looking forward to buy it  . For how much INR did you brought it?


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 12, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Guys,it doesn't have backlit keyboard!
> 
> ...



You sure? Some laptops I had seen got an option to switch it off.


----------



## nCyCoD (Oct 12, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> You sure? Some laptops I had seen got an option to switch it off.


Yes,I am sure.I doesn't have backlit and there is no option to switch on/off it.

I bought it for 56k.

Here are some pics taken form my mobile..

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/3254/13102011028.jpg
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3397/13102011029.jpg
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/91/13102011027.jpg


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 12, 2011)

@nycod .  . .where did you buyed this laptop ??


----------



## nCyCoD (Oct 12, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @nCyCod .  . .where did you buyed this laptop ??



I bought it at a local shop,I actually ordered 6121tx but got this..


----------



## randomknock (Oct 12, 2011)

i have a dv6tse. comes with 6770 1gb gddr5.

has anyone encountered blurred text in some windows.? (in my case, mostly in autodesk apps)

i attached a picture of autocad civil 3d 2012. and as you can see, the texts on the menu bar are blurred with the 6770 turned on.

it is not blurred when i just have the intel gpu on.

if anyone can help me fix it, please do.


----------



## randomknock (Oct 12, 2011)

i have also uploaded a screenshot from google chrome on the apple site. the text is also blurred here.


----------



## mailshobhon (Oct 12, 2011)

dude i wan know who give me the best price for dv6 6165tx in kolkata and bangalore please tell me the name of the shop.


----------



## anoopjb (Oct 12, 2011)

themohit said:


> i think it's discontinued because when i asked about dv4 3016tx lady in hp world(chandigarh)  said it was discontinued and they had a new hp dv4 3145tx same specs as dv4 3016tx except new i5 2430m processor and 750 gb hard drive for 45k . i think i overpaid but anyway it wasn't available elsewhere and i had get a laptop immediately . since then loving my laptop but it seems to have same opengl issue as dv6 6100 series and no solution yet though  that don't bother me much as i  hardly use any of those apps .



hey i cant find any info abt dis new hp dv4 3145tx. can u post a link.
will hp dv4 3145tx having manual switch for switching graphics... using ubuntu mostly..


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 12, 2011)

Was really hoping the next modification HP would bring in the DV6's would be the full HD and backlit keyboard features or utmost 7200rpm HDDs. 
But so aint the case with the 6165tx, as it seems. (Expectations do sear up from HP considering the predecessor 6121tx was a bomb in terms of specs and affordability)

But anyway, what I think is, for inline buyers 6165tx is a better option anyday than 6121tx just because of its better processor 2670QM *(Comparison look up)* however not so worth but extra odd 100gigs of space.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 12, 2011)

upgraded the laptop RAM to 8gb (added another 4GB) for Rs. 1650/-


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> upgraded the laptop RAM to 8gb (added another 4GB) for Rs. 1650/-



update your siggy


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2011)

can anyone of you do me a lil favour. Please upload the full wallpaper pack that comes with dv6. I liked those wallpapers. Now i have upgraded to win7 ultimate and lost those


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 13, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> can anyone of you do me a lil favour. Please upload the full wallpaper pack that comes with dv6. I liked those wallpapers. Now i have upgraded to win7 ultimate and lost those



Here it is:: Download
(Just the ones packed by HP though)


----------



## mitraark (Oct 13, 2011)

A friend of mine bought the 6121tx , he has 6770m 2GB DDR5 ... another friend of mine had a DV6 laptop , he said his uncle got it from the US , i7 1.6 Ghz [ couldn;t mention the name ] , nVidia GT320 ... what is the AMD equivalent of nVidia GT320 ??


----------



## vishu22 (Oct 13, 2011)

*upgraded ram to 8 gb , purchased from ebay , corsair 4 gb 1333 mhz for 1500 inr*


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys,
Are you sure that 6121tx is discontinued?? I asked about three of the HP resellers and they said its not and is still available in stock and coming. 
Also when i asked about 6165tx, they said it not available here(Kerala).

Which one should i get? Go for 6121tx? I really like to get the 6165tx, since it have a 10% better processor also same price range i think.


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 14, 2011)

I intend to upgrade the RAM by myself in a few days. I figure out the rear panel is screw less but I cant see any groove using which I could lever the panel out or which side do i pull it out..? I am a lil hesitant to experiment. So what is the correct way to open it? Please guide, anyone. Photos/Video would be of great help.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 14, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> I intend to upgrade the RAM by myself in a few days. I figure out the rear panel is screw less but I cant see any groove using which I could lever the panel out or which side do i pull it out..? I am a lil hesitant to experiment. So what is the correct way to open it? Please guide, anyone. Photos/Video would be of great help.



It is rather easy. There is a switch/latch on the bottom of the laptop which is used to remove the battery. It will be marked for battery on one side, and the panel on the other side. First slide it to remove the battery. After that, slide it in the opposite direction, and the back panel will pop-up from one side. You can then easily remove the panel by pulling it out, and later re-insert it when you are done. I can't post pictures now as I am in office. But I hope this will be helpful.


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys,
Are you sure that 6121tx is discontinued? I asked about three of HP resellers and they said its not and is still available in stock and coming. Also they said 6165tx is not coming here(Kerala)/ they don't know about it. 

What should i do? Should i go for 6121tx? I really like to have 6165tx since it got a 10% better processor also the price range is same.


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 14, 2011)

^geez..that was sincerely easy...!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 14, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> Here it is:: Download
> (Just the ones packed by HP though)



Thanks a lot man.



iamshaazz said:


> Guys,
> Are you sure that 6121tx is discontinued? I asked about three of HP resellers and they said its not and is still available in stock and coming. Also they said 6165tx is not coming here(Kerala)/ they don't know about it.
> 
> What should i do? Should i go for 6121tx? I really like to have 6165tx since it got a 10% better processor also the price range is same.



6121tx is discontinued for sure



mitraark said:


> a friend of mine bought the 6121tx , he has 6770m 2gb ddr5 ... Another friend of mine had a dv6 laptop , he said his uncle got it from the us , i7 1.6 ghz [ couldn;t mention the name ] , nvidia gt320 ... What is the amd equivalent of nvidia gt320 ??



6370m


----------



## prasanna2991 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello guys . I was planning to buy a dv6-6121tx based on the positive feedback on this thread (and the awesome specs of 6121tx and the pricey XPS15). But now the 6165tx has come out with a newer processor, backlit keyboard and extra 110gigs(the last part doesn't really matter). So I wish to buy the 6165tx but I just have one main query: Audio. Thanks to marvelousprashant, many confusions from flipkart's page regarding the 6165tx were cleared. But I still have some questions. Please help me out here.

1. Does the 6121tx have a subwoofer just like the 6017tx (even though the specs sheet of both don't utter a single word about it)?
2. Does the 6165tx have a subwoofer in a similar fashion? Does it also have 4 speakers? 
3. Are the Altec Lansing speakers loud enough? (With Beats Audio enabled)
4. I am assuming that Altec Lansing speakers+Beats Audio will give a good listening experience in terms of quality. Am I right?
5. Can the 6121tx and 6165tx Sleep and Charge my music player like the XPS15 or Inspiron 15R? (Not a deal breaker as I use it rarely right now but would come in handy if I travel a lot. I just thought of asking it in the same post).

Can you help me out nCyCoD regarding the 6165tx?


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 14, 2011)

does anybody installed the ubuntu 11.10 on 6121tx ?
is it work ? does the switching graphics problem matters ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just bought the dv6 6121tx from agra for 55.5k !!!!

In car right now. Will post some really good pics after i get home.

Over the moon, i am.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Just bought the dv6 6121tx from agra for 55.5k !!!!
> 
> In car right now. Will post some really good pics after i get home.
> 
> Over the moon, i am.



Welcome to club HP


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 15, 2011)

Prongs298 said:


> Just bought the dv6 6121tx from agra for 55.5k !!!!
> 
> In car right now. Will post some really good pics after i get home.
> 
> Over the moon, i am.



Congrats!


----------



## red dragon (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats prongs!
Nice siggy Prashant!!BTW where is the ringmaster,Ishu?


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys but wont be able to post pics as i will go back to college tomorrow morning. gotta take rest.


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 16, 2011)

guys please help me...accidently i deleted the recovery partition in my 6121tx. how can i restore it ?????


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 16, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> guys please help me...accidently i deleted the recovery partition in my 6121tx. how can i restore it ?????



You cannot get it back. Make a backup of C:/SwSetup folder and download Win7 Home Premium 64 bit from torrent. If needed you can activate from the product key at the bottom of your laptop


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 16, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> You cannot get it back. Make a backup of C:/SwSetup folder and download Win7 Home Premium 64 bit from torrent. If needed you can activate from the product key at the bottom of your laptop



i hav a set of recovery dvd. will it help to restore the recovery partition ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 16, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> i hav a set of recovery dvd. will it help to restore the recovery partition ?



I dont see any option in the recovery manager to recover the partition


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 16, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> I dont see any option in the recovery manager to recover the partition



is any tools available ?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 16, 2011)

Why do you even want it?
You do not even need the recovery discs.
The recovery process is very slow.
If your system is bloat free and running ok,just use Acronis to make an image in another hdd or partition and a boot disc.
If you want to reinstall after a mishap,pop in the boot disc and reinstall from the image,much much faster than recovery or a fresh install.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 17, 2011)

bought HP DV6 6121tx 

do i need to backup any data to install the new bios?


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 17, 2011)

No back up is required as such.

You could update your Graphic Drivers and CCC before proceeding with the BIOS update(if already you have not done it)


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 17, 2011)

^^I have not updated CCC

Hey i am felling a little lazy 
can someone tell me what all softwares do and what bloateware should be removed. here are two screenshot of revo uninstaler and tuneup programme deactivator

*i.imgur.com/4XxTL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fmAgN.jpg

HP dv series revived!!
HP Pavilion Home Notebook PCs - comparison results Home & Home Office - HP

just saw it today at 1am


----------



## vishu22 (Oct 17, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> i hav a set of recovery dvd. will it help to restore the recovery partition ?



u can try those recovery discs , i think so while doing recovery whole HDD is repartitioned & that if u were lucky ... recovery drive may create through the recovery discs while doing recovery.....


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 17, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> It is rather easy. There is a switch/latch on the bottom of the laptop which is used to remove the battery. It will be marked for battery on one side, and the panel on the other side. First slide it to remove the battery. After that, slide it in the opposite direction, and the back panel will pop-up from one side. You can then easily remove the panel by pulling it out, and later re-insert it when you are done. I can't post pictures now as I am in office. But I hope this will be helpful.



i just open the back cover of my 6121tx to see the components inside that.
will it void my warranty ? i open it using the switch.



vishu22 said:


> u can try those recovery discs , i think so while doing recovery whole HDD is repartitioned & that if u were lucky ... recovery drive may create through the recovery discs while doing recovery.....



is it really works ?
now i cant access my recovery partition by pressing the F11 key on start up. what can i do ?


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Oct 18, 2011)

How to increase the computer speed from 2.0 ghz to turbo 2.9 ghz ???


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 19, 2011)

mayank_cr7 said:


> How to increase the computer speed from 2.0 ghz to turbo 2.9 ghz ???



What I know, its automated. Once the system is in turbo boost, the processor automatically determines the maximum frequency it can operate at based on operating conditions.

Though this may not be the right thread to ask this question. Still I would like to go through with it which is clearing the query regarding *PhysX*.

I recently played Batman Arkham Asylum, got to learn about the PhysX technology the game supports. I know the Nvidia PhysX driver is pre-installed in this laptop, but does it actually work with the ATI graphics card for games supported? 
(I did not get much of a noticeable difference regarding the Physics)

Although, from other forums I came to learn there are modded versions of PhysX compatible with ATI cards but the version pre-packed. Does it work, anyone atleast on the basis of your gameplay experience?

Just an illustration here (Source: Wiki)
Mafia II w and w/o using PhysX 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/75/Mafia_physx.jpg/480px-Mafia_physx.jpg


----------



## red dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> u can try those recovery discs , i think so while doing recovery whole HDD is repartitioned & that if u were lucky ... recovery drive may create through the recovery discs while doing recovery.....



No it wont.


----------



## vishu22 (Oct 19, 2011)

is it really works ?
now i cant access my recovery partition by pressing the F11 key on start up. what can i do ? [/QUOTE]

i m not sure about it .... u have no option left so atleast u can try that .... ......do 1 thing - make copy (nero image) of those recovery dvdz from nero & put those images at a safe place (like in ur computer hdd)  ... & make another set of recovery dvdz ... so that u will b on the safe side ...


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 19, 2011)

i open the back cover of my 6121tx using the switch provided. will it void my warranty ?


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 20, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> i open the back cover of my 6121tx using the switch provided. will it void my warranty ?



absolutely no.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 20, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> What I know, its automated. Once the system is in turbo boost, the processor automatically determines the maximum frequency it can operate at based on operating conditions.
> 
> Though this may not be the right thread to ask this question. Still I would like to go through with it which is clearing the query regarding *PhysX*.
> 
> ...



PhysX can be directly downloaded and installed from Nvidia's website, And I've played Mafia2 after enabling PhysX. Works well


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys can you provide the link to latest Graphic Drivers and CCC?
I don't wanna download the wrong driver


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2011)

Is 6165tx have HDMI port or not?


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 21, 2011)

rider said:


> Is 6165tx have HDMI port or not?



Yes It has HDMI port, and no laptops coming these days will miss it.


----------



## ayush3000 (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where I xan buy the 6165tx in new delhi?


----------



## game-freak (Oct 21, 2011)

im purchasing dv6-6165tx in a couple of days any known issues with the laptop(heating/throttling) and does any member out here owns the specified model plz reply soon as i have to go and pay the dealer advance so that he gets the laptop in a day or 2


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

No issues!!It is the best laptop in the world that money can buy.
You can use it as toaster,iron,paperweight and many other things.
Anything else you would like to know?


----------



## game-freak (Oct 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> No issues!!It is the best laptop in the world that money can buy.
> You can use it as toaster,iron,paperweight and many other things.
> Anything else you would like to know?



 
can some1 using the mentioned model or knowing smthing abt it plz reply


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> No issues!!It is the best laptop in the world that money can buy.
> You can use it as toaster,iron,paperweight and many other things.
> Anything else you would like to know?



Man, I have to admit, you're really screwed by those threads where you had argument about HP, if you remember!   But I'm your side


----------



## ayush3000 (Oct 22, 2011)

i was wondering whether its safe to order  the 6165tx from flipkart even tho its not been officially released in india. Also has nyone ordered it from flipkart and received it too?


----------



## nCyCoD (Oct 22, 2011)

game-freak said:


> can some1 using the mentioned model or knowing smthing abt it plz reply



There is no heating issue,when gaming it will reach max. 70 degrees.Left side of touch pad might get heated during gaming ,it is normal ,same happens with Dell Inspirons with graphics cards.


----------



## kaz (Oct 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> No issues!!It is the best laptop in the world that money can buy.
> You can use it as toaster,iron,paperweight and many other things.
> Anything else you would like to know?



lol  
thats wot i call a real multitasking machine 
haaahaa

my frnd's dv6 (not even a month old) goes 90°C wen headfone and charger is connected and windows media player is running..he has given that in service center..lets see wats happens next


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2011)

@gamefreak 6017tx, 6121tx and 6165tx have the same design and nearly same processor. None of them have any heating issues. If you are concerned with other replies that you've got refer to my siggy


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2011)

what is the best price of hp dv6-6165tx? also the price in nehru place, new delhi?


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Oct 22, 2011)

Should I go for HP CARE PACK which gives me 2 years additional hardware warrant at cost of 5455 INR.


----------



## ayush3000 (Oct 22, 2011)

rider said:


> what is the best price of hp dv6-6165tx? also the price in nehru place, new delhi?



Rider, is it available in nehru place?


----------



## game-freak (Oct 22, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> There is no heating issue,when gaming it will reach max. 70 degrees.Left side of touch pad might get heated during gaming ,it is normal ,same happens with Dell Inspirons with graphics cards.



are u using any cooling pad cause i was thinking of buying cooler master ergostand for hp dv6-6165tx 
is cooler master ergostand good or is there a better cooling pad available


----------



## red dragon (Oct 22, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Man, I have to admit, you're really screwed by those threads where you had argument about HP, if you remember!   But I'm your side


But I never used any bad words against them,did I?
For most of those kids,it is their first or second laptop,they love to portray themselves as major geeks and gamer,and I do respect their feelings.



shailesh vishwakarma said:


> Should I go for HP CARE PACK which gives me 2 years additional hardware warrant at cost of 5455 INR.


By all means!!Please report back if you are able to get the extended warranty from HP directly.
You will need it for sure.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2011)

game-freak said:


> are u using any cooling pad cause i was thinking of buying cooler master ergostand for hp dv6-6165tx
> is cooler master ergostand good or is there a better cooling pad available



I use a basic Belkin cooling pad for support on while handling on bed as otherwise the side ventilation is blocked. Ergostand looks pretty good to me.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

red dragon said:


> But I never used any bad words against them,did I?
> For most of those kids,it is their first or second laptop,they love to portray themselves as major geeks and gamer,and I do respect their feelings.



Of course you were humble. I'm with you


----------



## rajatseth03 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there any way of using my "ENTER's" Crt tv tuner with my dv6 6121tx....


----------



## tejasxs (Oct 24, 2011)

please help me,

i want the dynamic switching of graphic card back,
when i change the the bios setting to dynamic and restart the pc, it says no graphics drivers installed and the screen resolution is set to minimum.

what should i do?


----------



## ron_devon (Oct 25, 2011)

time and again, guess thread title should be updated with the addition of dv6-6165tx too..
and if this be the rate in which HP rolls over its models, this is gonna make a heck of a thread name in time to come.

well now i have got 6 of my friends from different cities into buying dv6t i7 versions of HP. quite a feat! what say?


----------



## sarthak (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally got my 6165tx  But disappointed that it doesn't have the backlit keyboard as it was given on some websites........Updating CCC and bios now


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi

I am planning to buy 6165tx this week . i am in bangalore and 
computerwarehouse has offered it for 53k+5% tax (Rs.55650) 
but they don't have any offers , even though it is diwali 
what do u guys think ? is the price ok? 
can i get it cheaper anywhere else in bangalore?


----------



## Capt.Aditya007 (Oct 25, 2011)

sarthak said:


> Finally got my 6165tx  But disappointed that it doesn't have the backlit keyboard as it was given on some websites........Updating CCC and bios now



Same here buddy. Even I bought mine yesterday. Disappointed because of no backlit keyboard. How are you going to update the BIOS and CCC? I'm kinda not able to use the ATI GPU. Don't know why.


----------



## sarthak (Oct 25, 2011)

tejasxs said:


> please help me,
> 
> i want the dynamic switching of graphic card back,
> when i change the the bios setting to dynamic and restart the pc, it says no graphics drivers installed and the screen resolution is set to minimum.
> ...



I found this on HP's website :

Error "No AMD graphics driver is installed" may appear after changing the BIOS setting to Dynamic Mode
If the notebook PC is using Fixed Mode Switchable Graphics and is configured to the power-saving or iGPU setting and then shutdown and changed to the Dynamic Switchable Graphics in the F10 Setup, the following error message may appear after the notebook has restarted:
No AMD graphics driver is installed

After the error appears, the display resolution will be reset to 800x600.
To prevent this issue, ensure that the notebook is using the High-Performance (dGPU) in the Catalyst Control Center before shutting down Windows and changing to Dynamic Switchable Graphics in F10 Setup.

To fix this problem after the error message appears use the following steps:
1.Click Start , type Device Manager and click Device Manager .
2.Click the plus sign (+) to expand the Display Adapters.
3.Right-click the Radeon (TM) HD (AMD graphic adapter) and select Enable .
4.Restart the PC when prompted.

After restarting, the error message will not be displayed and the display resolution will be set properly.

OpenGL Applications Cannot Be Configured to Use the Discrete GPU - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 25, 2011)

Capt.Aditya007 said:


> Same here buddy. Even I bought mine yesterday. Disappointed because of no backlit keyboard. How are you going to update the BIOS and CCC? I'm kinda not able to use the ATI GPU. Don't know why.



Check if the BIOS is updated, and the Fixed Mode is selected in the BIOS.
Then check if you are getting the option of Power Saving GPU and High Performance GPU in CCC.
Maybe you need to install the BIOS update. Check this link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/140870-hp-dv6-6017tx-6140tx-6121tx-thread-18.html#post1479977


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi

@Capt.Aditya007 & @sarthak

can u tell us the price that u paid?

thanks


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys i formatted(installed windows) 6121tx using a dvd downloaded from a torrent.
the problem is it never asked for key and gave me the option to install any version of windows 7 SP1. when the installation completed i ran windows activator and got to know it's already genuine. I am able to use MSE,windows media player,IE,windows update without any problem. 
How is this possible?
please tell me a way to use the key of windows i bought with this lappy.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 25, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys i formatted(installed windows) 6121tx using a dvd downloaded from a torrent.
> the problem is it never asked for key and gave me the option to install any version of windows 7 SP1. when the installation completed i ran windows activator and got to know it's already genuine. I am able to use MSE,windows media player,IE,windows update without any problem.
> How is this possible?
> please tell me a way to use the key of windows i bought with this lappy.



The DVD image that you downloaded was a Pre-Activated version. The Windows that you are using is not a genuine version. It shows so because of the crack applied automatically during the process of installation. Download a version which is not pre-cracked/pre-activated. Then install it using your key.


----------



## amirtaraj (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6140tx, 6121tx and 6165tx thread*

Hi guys finally decide upon DV6-6165tx  and any suggestions for how much can I expect for my DV6-3050tx (the one in my signature) : every thing is fine with it except battery goes out within 1/2 hour even with just using Facebook over Wifi
Also what is the best price of DV6-6165tx


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 26, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to buy 6165tx this week . i am in bangalore and
> computerwarehouse has offered it for 53k+5% tax (Rs.55650)
> ...




Goto "Sahara Infotech" in SP Road. You will get it for 53k *including taxes*. I got my 6121tx from there for 53k whereas nearby shops, HP retail shops, Staples, Croma and eZone were quoting between 54.5k to 56k. If you search in other shops nearby you may even get a cheaper deal. Search in HP India site for their contact number.


----------



## sarthak (Oct 26, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> Hi
> 
> @Capt.Aditya007 & @sarthak
> 
> ...



58k with that nokia c2 in Indore


----------



## Capt.Aditya007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bought the 6165tx for 58500 with quick heal total security 2012...

BTW Guys, how to use the ATI GPU??? It is never used.


----------



## Capt.Aditya007 (Oct 27, 2011)

How to switch to fixed or dynamic mode??


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi guys

i bought 6165tx for 53.7K from "Computer Mall" in SP Road, Bangalore .
Other shops were quoting from 54k to 57k


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 27, 2011)

Capt.Aditya007 said:


> Bought the 6165tx for 58500 with quick heal total security 2012...
> 
> BTW Guys, how to use the ATI GPU??? It is never used.



How do u know that the ATI GPU is never used?

You can switch between Fixed and Dynamic mode of switching from the BIOS. In case you don't get this option there, you need to install the BIOS Update.

The same question of yours was answered by me a few posts above. Did you even look into that solution?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 27, 2011)

aditya, you can find solutions to your queries in this thread. Go through it, please. It is a pain to type the same thing again and again.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a dv6-6121tx bought on sept 17th.The problem which I'm facing currently is that whenever I play even light games like NFS Hot Pursuit(latest) or Flatout 2,the display starts lagging very lightly,but the lag is instantly felt.this happens after 5-6 minutes of playing. Can anyone help me with this??Is it a virus issue??


----------



## arjunufo (Oct 27, 2011)

vgr said:


> hey i installed dirt3 a couple o days agoon my dv6 6140 tx. It seemed to be working fine initially but then the display suddenly went off center an in it shifted an inch to the left! leaving a blank black patch on the right. Apart from that, I am able to play the game normally.
> Is this normal? does it happen in the games that you play as well?



hi
am also facing the same issue with my 6121tx... its happening for all my games now... dragon age... BFBC 2 and just cause 2..
have u fixed the issue... if so please share... mail me at arjunufo2@yahoo.com
thanks in advance


----------



## anish6121 (Oct 27, 2011)

arjunufo said:


> hi
> am also facing the same issue with my 6121tx... its happening for all my games now... dragon age... BFBC 2 and just cause 2..
> have u fixed the issue... if so please share... mail me at arjunufo2@yahoo.com
> thanks in advance




as far as i know its a DX10 issue (all games u mentioned use DX10).i guess there is no black bar in games using DX9(like resident evil 5 dx9 exe).neways its a driver issue that i think is solved in 11.8 ccc.update ur driver and let me know...


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 28, 2011)

^^
@arjunufo, 

This issue is being observed in few games. Maybe, a future update for the Gfx drivers will fix it.
Seen it in DiRT 3, Just Cause 2 so far. Not seen in Crysis 2 and COD MW.


----------



## mailshobhon (Oct 28, 2011)

u can try ouy microport in sp road they are giving away at 55000.
 the phn number is 08041249913

can u provide me the contact number of computer mall


----------



## arjunufo (Oct 29, 2011)

anish6121 said:


> as far as i know its a DX10 issue (all games u mentioned use DX10).i guess there is no black bar in games using DX9(like resident evil 5 dx9 exe).neways its a driver issue that i think is solved in 11.8 ccc.update ur driver and let me know...



issue is still there... i installed 11.9 ccc from amd website directly... my driver version is 8.830.6.3000

the issue was not there in NFS hot pursuit and Crysis... wat even games i installed after tht is having the issue...

even dragon age 2... i stopped playing it coz it was rubbish...


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 30, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> u can try ouy microport in sp road they are giving away at 55000.
> the phn number is 08041249913
> 
> can u provide me the contact number of computer mall



080-41483307
mobile: 9341813232


just ordered cooler master notepal U2  from letsbuy 
with the coupon code AMEXLB (5% discount) 
i hope the fans last...
*www.letsbuy.com/cooler-master-notepal-u2-fan-edition-cooling-pad-silver-r9-nbc-8pbk-gp-p-19171


----------



## sarathsnair (Oct 30, 2011)

guys what is the quality of webcam in dv6 6121tx ?
mine is very poor compared to dv6 3049tx( previous dv6 series)
it is very very very pooooorrr


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 31, 2011)

i also have those black border on the right side of the screen in some games. I have this issue in homefront, crysis, crysis warhead. modern warfare 2 and moh and nfs hp run normally. i also used to have something like this inn my old samsung crt while games were switching resolution. i guess this has something to do with the lcds settings and refresh rates.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure if I'm getting this right, but I think you are using the wrong resolution/aspect ratio.


----------



## saurav_wow (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Guys, I am using a HP dv6 6165tx laptop and am stuck at a resolution of 1366x768 on my Samsung external monitor. I cannot change the resolution even if the display settings  is in a only projector mode.
I know that my monitor supports much higher resolution and it is connected to the laptop with the VGA cable (since the monitor doesnt have HDMI).

Please help me achieve higher resolution on the external monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^ I used to encounter the black bar on the right when playing some of the games like Dirt 3. But that was before the BIOS patch. Since then, I never had this problem. I have formatted my laptop a couple of times since then, but no issues what-so-ever.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 31, 2011)

swiftshashi said:


> I have a dv6-6121tx bought on sept 17th.The problem which I'm facing currently is that whenever I play even light games like NFS Hot Pursuit(latest) or Flatout 2,the display starts lagging very lightly,but the lag is instantly felt.this happens after 5-6 minutes of playing. Can anyone help me with this??Is it a virus issue??




please help me someone............


----------



## anish6121 (Oct 31, 2011)

arjunufo said:


> issue is still there... i installed 11.9 ccc from amd website directly... my driver version is 8.830.6.3000
> 
> the issue was not there in NFS hot pursuit and Crysis... wat even games i installed after tht is having the issue...
> 
> even dragon age 2... i stopped playing it coz it was rubbish...




well i updated bios F.1A and 11.8ccc at the same time and then the black bar problem was solved after that. so i dont know exactly whether it was bios or 11.8ccc that solved the problem...

1.hey guys, can any one help me with the webcam...
whenever i start the youcam software the cam starts but everything is dark(only tubelight in the room is visible!!)
is there any tweaks in the setting i need to do ??

2.when i go to start/devices and printers it shows a ! symbol at the laptop and it says unknown device at one of the usb.. and when i click on bluetooth settings nothing happens.. i have tried installing drivers again but no results.how can i use the bluetooth on this laptop(6121tx)??

PLEASE HELP.. i am really worried if its a hardware issue..

 one more problem 
3. whenever i start CS5 it says dispaly driver has stopped working and has recovered but then CS5 hangs..
same happens when i try to play amnesia:the dark decent
but it works with intel gfx but lags a lot..
is it opengl issue?? i thought it was solved with bios update??


----------



## prasanna2991 (Oct 31, 2011)

Does the 6165tx have a subwoofer? Does the laptop have 4 speakers? Also if laptop is on sleep or turned off, can charge a USB device with the USB port?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 1, 2011)

prasanna2991 said:


> Does the 6165tx have a subwoofer? Does the laptop have 4 speakers? Also if laptop is on sleep or turned off, can charge a USB device with the USB port?



No. Not sure. No.


----------



## sarthak (Nov 1, 2011)

prasanna2991 said:


> Does the 6165tx have a subwoofer? Does the laptop have 4 speakers? Also if laptop is on sleep or turned off, can charge a USB device with the USB port?



Yes, no, no


----------



## akhilfree (Nov 2, 2011)

anish6121 said:


> 1.hey guys, can any one help me with the webcam...
> whenever i start the youcam software the cam starts but everything is dark(only tubelight in the room is visible!!)
> is there any tweaks in the setting i need to do ??
> 
> ...




1. I have the same exact issue, try taking a few pics in sunlight and see what happens. It seems ridiculous but the web cam seems to be usable only in sunlight.

2.it's a driver issue, I had that when i did a clean install; nothing major though.
   Bluetooth must work fine, try right click and enable/switch on bluetooth icon;

3.Amnesia works fine in 'fixed mode' and on 'Dedicated Gpu'. Probably you are having a driver issue(i had a lot of problem with games on 11.8 & 11.9). Try the new 11.10 drivers.


----------



## prasanna2991 (Nov 2, 2011)

prasanna2991 said:


> Does the 6165tx have a subwoofer? Does the laptop have 4 speakers? Also if laptop is on sleep or turned off, can you charge a USB device with the USB port?


So does no sound come from the two 'vents' on the front edge as posted by nCyCoD? Also could someone try out if this trick works?

The trick:
Go to Device Manager-> Universal Serial Bus Controllers-> Right click USB Root Hub->Properties->Power Management and uncheck the option "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".

Could you see if the USB ports work while sleeping.

I can't check this because my USB ports work while the laptop is in sleep (but not when shut down). I have a HP dv2601tu which is 6 years old and I don't know if this property is a feature or a 'problem' of my laptop.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi

has anyone here tried ubuntu 11.10 on 6165 ?
i created 5 ntfs partitions and 50GB raw space to install ubuntu using 
windows disk mgmt . but in the ubuntu installation process , it shows the whole disk as 2 ntfs partition . even the RECOVERY partition is not shown ?

any ideas?

PS: i am going to try with ubuntu 11.04


----------



## rameshb20 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello rachitboom2,

I am planning to buy the dv6 6165tx. Couple of questions>
1. How is the Wireless connectivity and range. Does it take a long time to detect  WiFi, is it slow on wireless (I intend to download movies, music etc.)
2. Can i run Maya, Blender, 3ds Max and authoring software like scenarist on this

-Thanks 
Ramesh


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 2, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> Hi
> 
> has anyone here tried ubuntu 11.10 on 6165 ?
> i created 5 ntfs partitions and 50GB raw space to install ubuntu using
> ...



Try the Windows installer package which is easy to configurate :
Download | Ubuntu


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

You mean Wubi?
I hope you know the problems associated with it.

The most annoying are the hibernation issue and slower disc performance.

Another thing can cause a very serious problem,
with Wubi we are basically using two file systems in the same partition(NTFS and ext3)
and this can cause trouble(at least in theory)specially after hard reboot.

I am linux noob,but will suggest you to read up some more and then do a full install ,there should not be any problem.
First get yourself familiar with UNIX file system,it is not really hard.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You mean Wubi?
> I hope you know the problems associated with it.
> 
> The most annoying are the hibernation issue and slower disc performance.
> ...



Yes, Agreed also its Unstable but If in case just to try out a new OS and not actually using it one can go with Wubi but If one really wants to use then is by boot disk


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> Hi
> 
> has anyone here tried ubuntu 11.10 on 6165 ?
> i created 5 ntfs partitions and 50GB raw space to install ubuntu using
> ...



Firstly make certain things clear about windows partition.
By default on a basic MBR disc you *CAN NOT make five partitions*.
*You can make 4 primary partitions or 3 primary and 1 extended partition.You can make upto 128 logical volumes in that extended partition.*

You probably have made 1 primary and 1 extended partition,the extended partition is further broken into 3/4 logical volumes.

Naturally Ubuntu install disc is showing only 2 partitions(as there are only 2 in reality)

Now you please read up some more about ext3 and swap partition before further experiments.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 2, 2011)

hi

@red_dragon and @amirtaraj
thanks for your inputs . 

first of all i don't think i can use wubi . (i need this as my development m/c)

regarding the partitions, what i did was shrink the C drive to 175GB (after defrag) and use the free space to create Logical Volumes of around 100GB and left the rest as raw for ubuntu. If i remember correctly , in my previous laptop, during ubuntu installation process , it showed those voulme entries . (but it had at max 4) . 
now i have got 750GB  and i created these many volumes and it is causing issues


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren`t you supposed to create a primary partition instead of a logical volume for Ubuntu?
I am not 100% sure as I have not used windows for a long time now.
You have 2 primary partitions now,take back up and use gparted live cd (instead of win 7 disc management).
BTW I hope you have windows on the primary partition(and not on the extended one)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 2, 2011)

Logical partitions are fine. Although placing C:\ and / in the starting part is recommended.
Make the following partitons for Ubuntu
/ 10GB ext3 (root, Ubuntu goes here)
/home 10GB ext3 (My Docs for Linux)
swap A little more than total RAM swap (Pagefile)
Common partition for data (NTFS or FAT32)


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 2, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Re run. it should be 6.9. A little overclock and it will reach 7.0/7.1




*Overclocked my GPU [825/900} using Saphire Trixx .... just a piece of cake ... now my WEI is 7.4  7.6 (8GB Ram) 7.0  7.0  5.9 *

how to create xtra drives in windows .....without making the whole partition dynamic ???


----------



## anish6121 (Nov 2, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> 1. I have the same exact issue, try taking a few pics in sunlight and see what happens. It seems ridiculous but the web cam seems to be usable only in sunlight.
> 
> 2.it's a driver issue, I had that when i did a clean install; nothing major though.
> Bluetooth must work fine, try right click and enable/switch on bluetooth icon;
> ...




thanks man
the cam works in sunlight but its useless inside the house.so thats ridiculous!!

BUT i have the same bluetooth problem. i cant find the bluetooth icon in system tray any more. could u please tell me step by step how to enable btooth and transfer files from my cellphone to laptop.PLZ PLZ reply soon.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

@vishu,You can not just *create extra drives*
Did you mean new partition?



anish6121 said:


> i cant find the bluetooth icon in system tray any more. could u please tell me step by step how to enable btooth and transfer files from my cellphone to laptop.PLZ PLZ reply soon.



Use the brilliant search function of Windows7,write bluetooth and hit enter.
I hope you know where to look for the search icon and enter key.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 2, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> *
> how to create xtra drives in windows .....without making the whole partition dynamic ???*


*

Try this one easy and simple EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com



anish6121 said:



			BUT i have the same bluetooth problem. i cant find the bluetooth icon in system tray any more. could u please tell me step by step how to enable btooth and transfer files from my cellphone to laptop.PLZ PLZ reply soon.
		
Click to expand...


Search it in Windows Start Search, If not found go to Computer>C: Drive>Program Files (x86)>(Type in Bluetooth in search column)*


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys ,

thanks for the info on partitions , logical volumes etc. etc. 

but i still can't get ubuntu find my partitions(log. volumes) properly .
windows disk management, easeus partition master and partition manager 10 all shows the disk entries in the same way .
i deleted all my drives (i mean D: , E: etc) . even RECOVERY . all the above 3 apps show the disk partitions as follows .
SYSTEM (NTFS) 199Mb
C: (NTFS) 175Gb
HP_TOOLS (FAT32) 103Mb
Free / Unallocated 523gb

but during ubuntu installation , it shows sda1 as 188Gb and sda2 as some 500Gb . if it was showing 175 Gb properly, i could have gone ahead with partitioning . i don't want to remove my windows installation . 
besides , i have got movies (about 100Gb  ) on C: drive . (i cant move it out. my external 1TB is full .  )

anyone know how to create partition using partition manager? i booted using PM10 , but when i select 500Gb free space, it does not show any option to create a partition .

I guess i will have to download windows 7 home pre and start from scratch


thanks for the help guys..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2011)

Use GParted Live CD/USB.


----------



## akhilfree (Nov 3, 2011)

anish6121 said:


> thanks man
> the cam works in sunlight but its useless inside the house.so thats ridiculous!!
> 
> BUT i have the same bluetooth problem. i cant find the bluetooth icon in system tray any more. could u please tell me step by step how to enable btooth and transfer files from my cellphone to laptop.PLZ PLZ reply soon.




go through these links and see if it solves the problem.

Add a Bluetooth enabled device to your computer

Change settings for a Bluetooth enabled device


----------



## anish6121 (Nov 3, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> go through these links and see if it solves the problem.
> 
> Add a Bluetooth enabled device to your computer
> 
> Change settings for a Bluetooth enabled device



thanks for the help..but i know the usual method of using bluetooth..
my problem is this particular laptop. when i press f12 key the light turns white but then windows gives a message that usb device not recognized. u said that after a fresh install u had a similar situation . so how did u solved it??



red dragon said:


> Use the brilliant search function of Windows7,write bluetooth and hit enter.
> I hope you know where to look for the search icon and enter key.



dude, learn to respect others and MAYBE somebody will rsepect u too...

AND ya i know about many brilliant functions in windows 7..so i was asking about the bluetooth 3.0 icon that used to appear in system tray when i bought the laptop but its no longer there after factory reset..


----------



## Maharajajaja (Nov 4, 2011)

hey guys i m thinking of buying a hp dv6-6165tx but am concerned about many issues like with opengl and problems with dedicated graphic card...
i wanna know if the problems still exist in new ones? if yes then are they fixable


----------



## prasanna2991 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maharajajaja said:


> hey guys i m thinking of buying a hp dv6-6165tx but am concerned about many issues like with opengl and problems with dedicated graphic card...
> i wanna know if the problems still exist in new ones? if yes then are they fixable



The OpenGL issues have been fixed ages ago! You should read the previous posts in the thread . The graphics card is switchable. What problems are you talking about?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

anish6121 said:


> dude, learn to respect others and MAYBE somebody will rsepect u too...
> 
> AND ya i know about many brilliant functions in windows 7..so i was asking about the bluetooth 3.0 icon that used to appear in system tray when i bought the laptop but its no longer there after factory reset..


Do you think I really care?
I did not mean to be disrespectful.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi 

i used Gparted liev cd created a partition and but it messed up my windows
so i thought i will do a clean installation .
i am able to install ubuntu. i created a ntfs partition for windows also .
but now during windows installationit does not detect my hard drive at all .
(ubuntu was able to see drive but not partition. now this . what a lucky man i am ) .

it is asking for drivers . i tried some which i have . but it did not work 
it seems the drive not detecting is a common issue with windows 7
(they have suggested some bios fix, i can't do that as my bios does not provide the option) .

so can anyone help me with the* motherboard make of 6165tx* , so that i can download driver from intel and try again .
or else i will have to clean my HDD .
*
What are those SYSTEM and HP_TOOLS partitions for?
are those necessary? can i remove them?*

thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2011)

@amish6121 Go to control panel > Notification area icons > Windows host process (Rundll 32) [has a bluetooth icon] and change it to show icons and notifications. Hope this helps

 *For 6017tx and 6121tx users Go to drivers download page for 6165tx and download SimplePass 2012. It is much better in grabbing passwords*


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

^^Or just pin the bluetooth to the taskbar or the start menu.


----------



## akhilfree (Nov 4, 2011)

@anish
"when i press f12 key the light turns white but then windows gives a message that usb device not recognized. u said that after a fresh install u had a similar situation . so how did u solved it??"

I was not getting any error, it was just that one of the usb devices was not recognized/installed in the device manager. I did nothing as it caused no problems for me.

Issue you are having with bluetooth seems more like related to drivers. only thing i can suggest is to re install drivers and enable bluetooth in device manger,if it isn't already.
But you have already tried that, sorry can't be of much help there.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> Hi
> 
> i used Gparted liev cd created a partition and but it messed up my windows
> so i thought i will do a clean installation .
> ...



Unfortunately you will probably have to prepare your HDD for Windows to recognize it.It is not a driver issue.

Even if you manage to install windows,you will probably have to reinstall GRUB,as Windows will destroy it(Windows does not really like any other o.s with it)

You can try deleting linux codes using CLEAN ALL command.
I think you know how to open diskpart at system start up(insert the Windows 7 installation DVD and restart the laptop, at the first black/screen hit the space bar for the "Press any key ... " prompt, then at the "Language" screen hold the "Shift" key and hit the F10 hot-key to open a command window)

Now do the followings,
1.In the command window that opens type diskpart then hit the <enter> key then type list disk <enter> 

2.Now in the command window type select disk # (# = target disk number) then <enter>, you will get "Disk # is now the selected disk".

3.Now type,clean all <enter> 

4.It will take a lot of time,do not panic,when it finishes you'll get "DiskPart succeeded in cleaning the disk" in the command window.

6.Still in the same command window, to create a partition of say  100GB you would add the size you want to create in MBs 
type create partition primary size=102400 <enter>
You can always extend the Windows partition to include the remaining unallocated space on the HDD or create additional Primary partitions or an extended partition after the installation completes if you want.
(Do not format the created partition(s) with the installer if you create them using this process as the installer will delete all the information)

6.To leave diskpart and return to the Windows 7 installer type exit two (2) separate times and hit <enter> after each and you will be returned to the installer to continue the installation process.
(I will repeat DO NOT format the partitions again from the installer,it will screw up all the works done before)

Now rest of the things are easy,complete windows 7 install...

There must be some easier method to install Windows over Ubuntu and restoring the GRUB menu,but I am out of touch from both Windows and Ubuntu for a long time now and forgot all those nitty gritties.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 4, 2011)

@red dragon 
thanks for the detailed reply and the warning about not partitioning again . 
i was keeping diskpart as the last measure as it will probably remove 
SYSTEM & HP_TOOLS partition also . now i guess i have to go ahead with that. 
Do u know what those partitions are for ? 
(I know you r not an "HP" guy ..  still .. )


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not sure what they are(probably usual HP garbage,which you can download again if you need to),but I deleted them all from the dv6 I had.
In fact I was never bothered to create back up discs also.


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2011)

What is the differences between 6121tx and 6165tx except 10% powerful processor and 110 GB more HDD ?
Please tell me the difference in detail.


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 5, 2011)

diskpart helped . i have windows7 and ubuntu11.10 now 
and logical volumes created in extended partition

diskpart : clean all took hell lot of time . i waited for 3 hrs  after that i went to sleep  and continued today mrng .

now , to prepare windows install drivers , softwares ... 



rider said:


> What is the differences between 6121tx and 6165tx except 10% powerful processor and 110 GB more HDD ?
> Please tell me the difference in detail.



HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QB367PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products


HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

6165 : no backlit KB


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 5, 2011)

rider said:


> What is the differences between 6121tx and 6165tx except 10% powerful processor and 110 GB more HDD ?
> Please tell me the difference in detail.


The processor isn't 10% better. Only a higher clock.

@rajashekhar
Neither has backlit KB


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

But on HP's site, 6165 specs' say, it has backlit keyboard.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> diskpart : clean all took hell lot of time . i waited for 3 hrs  after that i went to sleep  and continued today mrng .
> 
> now , to prepare windows install drivers , softwares ...


I told you that it will take a long time,didn`t I?


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 5, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> But on HP's site, 6165 specs' say, it has backlit keyboard.





Ishu Gupta said:


> @rajashekhar
> Neither has backlit KB



in HP's website , it is mentioned that 6165 has backlit KB . but it doesn't .
that is why i added that comment . 

as for rider's question , i don't think there are any other differences . 



red dragon said:


> I told you that it will take a long time,didn`t I?


 it took longer than long time , isn't it ? 
thnx for your help ,  man


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2011)

What should be the best price for hp dv6-6165tx ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

^^Free, steal it  

You can't ask or guess like this man. Min 53k/54k anyway.


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2011)

Why can't I ask like this i should know the price of the device that I am buying..
My local dealer is selling me in 58.5k..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2011)

Because no body can give you the exact/best minimum price quote. Search to find out.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 5, 2011)

rider said:


> Why can't I ask like this i should know the price of the device that I am buying..
> My local dealer is selling me in 58.5k..



its 56000 in Bangalore.


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The processor isn't 10% better. Only a higher clock



guys plzz suggest me right cooling pad ...... i m confused between coolermaster Notepal X2 & coolermaster Ergostand ??????????


----------



## CloudS (Nov 6, 2011)

any1 have any idea why gta IV only sticks to intel and does not switch?


----------



## rider (Nov 6, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> guys plzz suggest me right cooling pad ...... i m confused between coolermaster Notepal X2 & coolermaster Ergostand ??????????



I think Cooler Master Notepal U2 Cooling Pad will be good for dv6 because you we manually adjust the fans.

Can I play games in 1920X1080 resolution via HDMI cable in my LED TV.


----------



## CloudS (Nov 6, 2011)

About the gta iv, running in high perform. from ccc, still it is slow. Benchmark shows Intel as video adapter.
Changed to fixed gpu mode, same performance.
Having issue with this game particularly, anyone faced any such issue?


----------



## Vidit (Nov 6, 2011)

hey guys! I am new to the forum   But I have a faced a issue with my laptop

COnfig= *Hp dv6 6121tx 8gb ram 2gb graphics card.* 
But the simple Counter strike1.6 does not get launched    (non steam) It simply doesn't get launched.I tried changing the compatibility mode but to no effect.When i check run in *640x480 *resolution.The game partially opens and closes immediately! 

I updated my bios to F.1A 2011/07/22 (I heard that that OpenGl issue is d prob)  but still the game doesn't launch.

 PLease Help me Guyz I feel lost here  

TIA


----------



## Vidit (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guyz i am new to the forum. 

My laptop is- Hpdv6 6121tx 8gb ram 2GB Graphics.

I tried to run the game Counter-strike1.6 (non steam) But it doesn't work.It doesn't get launched    I changed the compatibility but to no avail.

But when i check run in 640x480 resolution.The game opens but Immediately closes.I think the problem is because the openGL issue. I updated my bios to F.1A 20/07/2011 But the problem still remains.PLease do help me I am a die hard cs addict.

P.S the game works properly on my other laptop LEnovo i7


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 7, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> guys plzz suggest me right cooling pad ...... i m confused between coolermaster Notepal X2 & coolermaster Ergostand ??????????



between ergostand and X2 , ergostand is much better with its different positions and 4 usb ports . 

U can also consider Notepal U2 / U3 . they have adjustable fans and U3 has speed control also . if u are considering this go for U3. in U2 15.6 lap doesn't fit completely. 1 inch will be outside the pad on both sides .


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 7, 2011)

Vidit said:


> Hi guyz i am new to the forum.
> 
> My laptop is- Hpdv6 6121tx 8gb ram 2GB Graphics.
> 
> ...



CS 1.6 was one of the first games that I tried on my laptop. And it was running properly on mine. But that was quite some time ago. I'll give it a try tonight, and will get back to you. Hold your horses till then.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Nov 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried eyefinity on their laps? i have 2 monitors that i can connect with a vga port and an hdmi port plus the laptops screen.....can someone tell me how to setup eyefinity?


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 7, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> between ergostand and X2 , ergostand is much better with its different positions and 4 usb ports .
> 
> U can also consider Notepal U2 / U3 . they have adjustable fans and U3 has speed control also . if u are considering this go for U3. in U2 15.6 lap doesn't fit completely. 1 inch will be outside the pad on both sides .




thnxx man .... bt coolermaster U3 is out of stock on both flipkart & letsbuy ...... , does anyone hav coolermaster X2 ..... i wanna know dat will it accommodate my dv6 6121tx or not ?????


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 7, 2011)

hey guys......could anybody please post the pics of the backpack you got....please atleast should post so that everybody may be aware about original bag...and could recognise duplicates.......thanks


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2011)

Finally I am going to buy 6165tx in 54.4k


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 7, 2011)

rider said:


> Finally I am going to buy 6121tx in 53.7k



welcome to the club 

is anyone here using laptop skins ??? 

any reliable websites that u know of?

thanks..


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 8, 2011)

has any one tried battlefield 3 in dv6 6165tx



rajasekhar911 said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> is anyone here using laptop skins ???
> 
> ...



does dv66165tx has a back light keyboard please confirm me guys because hp people are saying it as a back light keyboard.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 8, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> is anyone here using laptop skins ???
> 
> ...



Inkfruit for skins.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 8, 2011)

rider said:


> Finally I am going to buy 6165tx in 54.4k



from where you got the price please mention.

has any one tried battlefield 3 in hp 6165tx


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 8, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> does dv66165tx has a back light keyboard please confirm me guys because hp people are saying it as a back light keyboard.



no ...
atleast in my laptop  

did you talk to the hp guys or u r talking about the website?



red dragon said:


> Inkfruit for skins.



couldn't find any designs that i like for 15.6" on Inkfruit
ordered one from theskinmantra.com


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 8, 2011)

rajasekhar911 said:


> between ergostand and X2 , ergostand is much better with its different positions and 4 usb ports .
> 
> U can also consider Notepal U2 / U3 . they have adjustable fans and U3 has speed control also . if u are considering this go for U3. in U2 15.6 lap doesn't fit completely. 1 inch will be outside the pad on both sides .



finally ordered Coolermaster Ergostand for 1660 rs from letsbuy.....


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 8, 2011)

hey bangalore guys....please tell me some shops where i can get 6121/6165 at less prices.....i asked at staples..dey r quoting 56k for 6121.....please help guys...i m planning to buy this saturday...


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 8, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> does dv66165tx has a back light keyboard please confirm me guys because hp people are saying it as a back light keyboard.



No, It doesn't have backlit Keyboard as it is not even an option to configurate in the US HP website


----------



## rider (Nov 8, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> hey bangalore guys....please tell me some shops where i can get 6121/6165 at less prices.....i asked at staples..dey r quoting 56k for 6121.....please help guys...i m planning to buy this saturday...



6121tx is discontinued model.. hp stop manufacturing that.. shopkeepers are clearing that from stock.

Buy 6165tx from flipkart.. more advanced. it cost me 54.4k.. presently it's of 57k wait for some days it will be in less price again.


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 8, 2011)

what is the opinion  about the keyboard in 6121tx ? is it easily damagable on gaming ?
especially the direction keys ?


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 8, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> hey bangalore guys....please tell me some shops where i can get 6121/6165 at less prices.....i asked at staples..dey r quoting 56k for 6121.....please help guys...i m planning to buy this saturday...



u can try out microport in sp road they are giving away at 55000.
the phn number is 08041249913

or computer mall in sp road 
080-41483307
mobile: 9341813232


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 8, 2011)

Just not getting why the 6164 model is not having usb3.0 suddenly! All other new models have it!


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 8, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> u can try out microport in sp road they are giving away at 55000.
> the phn number is 08041249913
> 
> or computer mall in sp road
> ...



Thanks dude....could u tell 55k ...dey r quoting for 6121 or 6165??


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 8, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> what is the opinion  about the keyboard in 6121tx ? is it easily damagable on gaming ?
> especially the direction keys ?



The keyboard is very soft to type, though it is a bit squeaky. Direction keys are small, and take some time getting used to. The keys don't seem that tough to stand the test of time. However, I can't say how long they will last, as I got my laptop only 5 months ago. But so far, no problems.


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 9, 2011)

any one having freezing issues in HP 6165tx...

My Laptop randomly freezes and I have to use the power key to force shutdown and restart..
there is also issue with the taskmanager not responding...

I purchased my laptop just 10 days back and probably I have force shut down around 15 times...  

i have reinstalled windows 7 (clean install, not recovery) but no improvement..

surprisingly the laptop never freezes while playing graphics intensive games such as Batman AA & F1 2011. the damn thing freezes while doing nothing or while running normal applications such as Internet Explorer.

Anybody have any advise?

Thanks


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Nov 9, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> Thanks dude....could u tell 55k ...dey r quoting for 6121 or 6165??



6165 

try computer mall 
i bought 6165 from there for 53.7k, 2 weeks back


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello to all the members of the HP club. Kindly help me out with two issues-

1.My wei for dv6-6121tx is as follows-7.4, 7.6, 5.9, 6.6 and 5.9;whereas other members have reported different scores.My graphics and gaming graphics scores are too low as compared to your laptops. What can be the issue??

2.While playing some games like NFS Hot Pursuit (NFS 11) and Flatout 2,the game starts lagging,after say 10-15 minutes of playing.

Kindly provide me the link to the latest drivers of Intel 3000 HD graphics,ATi Radeon graphics and the BIOS for dv6-6121tx

thanks.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 9, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> Thanks dude....could u tell 55k ...dey r quoting for 6121 or 6165??



6165tx dude try and bargain you will get the price 
try and get the quotes,most of the shops are selling 6165tx in SP road.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 9, 2011)

saurav_wow said:


> any one having freezing issues in HP 6165tx...
> 
> My Laptop randomly freezes and I have to use the power key to force shutdown and restart..
> there is also issue with the taskmanager not responding...
> ...


Reinstall Intel GFX drivers.



swiftshashi said:


> Hello to all the members of the HP club. Kindly help me out with two issues-
> 
> 1.My wei for dv6-6121tx is as follows-7.4, 7.6, 5.9, 6.6 and 5.9;whereas other members have reported different scores.My graphics and gaming graphics scores are too low as compared to your laptops. What can be the issue??
> 
> ...


Latest Bios and Ati Drivers.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 9, 2011)

has any one tried battlefield 3 in hp 6165tx


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 9, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> has any one tried battlefield 3 in hp 6165tx



I have played BF3 in 6121TX, which is essentially same as 6165TX.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 9, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I have played BF3 in 6121TX, which is essentially same as 6165TX.



did you play it in ultra or high and what fps are you getting while playing the game


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 9, 2011)

rider said:


> 6121tx is discontinued model.. hp stop manufacturing that.. shopkeepers are clearing that from stock.
> 
> Buy 6165tx from flipkart.. more advanced. it cost me 54.4k.. presently it's of 57k wait for some days it will be in less price again.



It(6121tx) has been continued

HP Pavilion dv6-6100 Entertainment Notebook PC series Home & Home Office


----------



## sarthak (Nov 9, 2011)

saurav_wow said:


> any one having freezing issues in HP 6165tx...
> 
> My Laptop randomly freezes and I have to use the power key to force shutdown and restart..
> there is also issue with the taskmanager not responding...
> ...



Mine's running smoothly.....no problems like that.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2011)

@sauravwow When laptop freezes press the disc eject key. It works for me. Strange problem. I am trying to find a fix


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 10, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> @sauravwow When laptop freezes press the disc eject key. It works for me. Strange problem. I am trying to find a fix



Weird suggestion....but I will definitely try next time my laptop freezes..will let you know the results.

@Ishu Gupta : I will re install Intel GFX and see..

Thanks.


----------



## ron_devon (Nov 10, 2011)

Disc Eject does work effectively during hang ups. Though I gave that a try only during my old desktop days.

CCC 11.10 just gave me the creeps. After Express installation and restart, the brightness of the screen was almost taken to negative levels and effected brightness controls of keyboard as well!! Also there is fall in a WEI score. BEWARE!
Reverted back to 11.9. No problems as of now.

Anyone face this yet?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> Disc Eject does work effectively during hang ups. Though I gave that a try only during my old desktop days.
> 
> CCC 11.10 just gave me the creeps. After Express installation and restart, the brightness of the screen was almost taken to negative levels and effected brightness controls of keyboard as well!! Also there is fall in a WEI score. BEWARE!
> Reverted back to 11.9. No problems as of now.
> ...



I had the same problem with 11.9 on Windows 8


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 10, 2011)

guys..someone please comment on screen of 6121/6165 ....is it good enough to watch and enjoy HD movies???


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 11, 2011)

can anyone plz tell me how to update the graphic card drivers?

i have two graphic in my laptop onboard intel and switchable AMD6770

how to make my 6770 as default since i dont want to set to 6770 everytime i start a new game


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 12, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> guys..someone please comment on screen of 6121/6165 ....is it good enough to watch and enjoy HD movies???



Hi guys please could anyone repl to this???


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 12, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> Hi guys please could anyone repl to this???



If you want to watch movies primarily, go for Sony. 
For the laptops I've used
Sony > Alienware > XPS = Pavilion > Inspiron > Acer in terms of screen quality


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Nov 12, 2011)

has anyone tried eyefinity?


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 12, 2011)

guys please help me here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/148674-my-new-sony-vaio-overheating.html


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 13, 2011)

Got my DV6-6165tx, Played GTA4 for 2hours now enjoying it,
Thankyou guys........


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 13, 2011)

Add me to the gang of dv6 quad 2nd gen........
View attachment 5549


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 13, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Add me to the gang of dv6 quad 2nd gen........
> View attachment 5549



congrats dude,at what price did u gat the laptop and did you tried battlefield 3


----------



## akhilfree (Nov 13, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> congrats dude,at what price did u gat the laptop and did you tried battlefield 3





Bf3 runs fine at high.


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 13, 2011)

yippeeee....got my hp dv6 6165tx yesterday....its my beast with beauty....feels awesome to own it.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 13, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> congrats dude,at what price did u gat the laptop and did you tried battlefield 3



Thanks dude,
BF3:Yet to try it out(after my friend gets me)
Cost:56,800 (no free items except bag n a small USB mouse)


----------



## scrops (Nov 13, 2011)

hello guys! i have purchased 6165tx about a month back....i am using battery bar v3.5.2 to measure battery and its showing battery wear as 4.4% which i think is too much for one month old laptop...i ran the Hp battery check and it says battery is OK....its getting degraded by 0.2% every 3-4 days....is it normal??? is anyone else facing same amount of battery wear??.....i play a lot of games, but i have kept HP coolsense at its coolest...so there is not much heating while playing game...any help appreciated...


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 13, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> yippeeee....got my hp dv6 6165tx yesterday....its my beast with beauty....feels awesome to own it.



congrats dude at what price did you get this laptop.



amirtaraj said:


> Thanks dude,
> BF3:Yet to try it out(after my friend gets me)
> Cost:56,800 (no free items except bag n a small USB mouse)



Few days back it was selling for 54k in flipkart. Anyways congrats dude


----------



## akhilfree (Nov 13, 2011)

scrops said:


> hello guys! i have purchased 6165tx about a month back....i am using battery bar v3.5.2 to measure battery and its showing battery wear as 4.4% which i think is too much for one month old laptop...i ran the Hp battery check and it says battery is OK....its getting degraded by 0.2% every 3-4 days....is it normal??? is anyone else facing same amount of battery wear??.....i play a lot of games, but i have kept HP coolsense at its coolest...so there is not much heating while playing game...any help appreciated...



dude it's ok, after about 5 months of usage my laptop's battery (6121 tx) has wear level of 13%.

what games have you played, post fps you get


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 14, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> congrats dude at what price did you get this laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> Few days back it was selling for 54k in flipkart. Anyways congrats dude



Got it for 55k from sp road...but only got bag as freebie...


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 14, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> Got it for 55k from sp road...but only got bag as freebie...



congrats dude, but which shop dude mention the name.


----------



## lovey2510 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for this very informative tips. I am planning to buy a new, having a hard time deciding.


----------



## gauravs23 (Nov 14, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> congrats dude, but which shop dude mention the name.



dude the shop name is Laptop Accessories Point.....it was the cheapest rate i got in the market....there is also called Silicon Computers, he was also giving at 55k.....check out both....however you have to bargain hard at both shops...


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 14, 2011)

gauravs23 said:


> dude the shop name is Laptop Accessories Point.....it was the cheapest rate i got in the market....there is also called Silicon Computers, he was also giving at 55k.....check out both....however you have to bargain hard at both shops...



give me the contact number of both the shops i will be buying this laptop this this Christmas.


----------



## piyus_h (Nov 15, 2011)

can some one tell me .. how can i enable the light around the mouse/touch pad. i have a hp 6121 tx. And i noticed that my light is not glowing around the touch pad of my laptop.
Can someone help me to fix it .


EDIT: FIXED IT MYSELF >>  FN+SPACE BAR .
thanks..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 15, 2011)

piyus_h said:


> can some one tell me .. how can i enable the light around the mouse/touch pad. i have a hp 6121 tx. And i noticed that my light is not glowing around the touch pad of my laptop.
> Can someone help me to fix it .
> 
> thanks..



fn + spacebar


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys, yesterday I updated the graphics drivers. First I removed the supplied ones. Installed the ones available on HP site and on top of that installed ccc 11.9
Problem is after update, ccc is not opening at all - not able to switch between integrated gpu and 6770. Any help?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 15, 2011)

@arsenalfan001 : Rollback to 11.5 drivers that came with your laptop. Then retry do installing 11.9. You dont need to uninstall 11.5. Happened to me with 11.8 drivers


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 15, 2011)

u knw guys...the more i am reading abt the dv6-6165tx the more i am falling in love with it!!!


----------



## rahul3221 (Nov 15, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> guys plzz suggest me right cooling pad ...... i m confused between coolermaster Notepal X2 & coolermaster Ergostand ??????????





rajasekhar911 said:


> between ergostand and X2 , ergostand is much better with its different positions and 4 usb ports .
> 
> U can also consider Notepal U2 / U3 . they have adjustable fans and U3 has speed control also . if u are considering this go for U3. in U2 15.6 lap doesn't fit completely. 1 inch will be outside the pad on both sides .



I would recommend against ergostand as i own it personally for my 6121...
there is only 2-3 deg temp drop and also 3 days ago my mini usb port went inside and now i cant attach it to my laptop as the port is broken.....so its not a good buy according to me.......disappointed


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 15, 2011)

does this laptops dv series hav bluray reader? Backlit keyboard?


----------



## sarthak (Nov 16, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> does this laptops dv series hav bluray reader? Backlit keyboard?



It doesn't have either of them.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 16, 2011)

No blueray and no Backlit KB


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys please help me to make custom powerplan in windows 7 for downloading all time. I want to make the lap to full charge and kept it discharging while downloading. Please help me. My aim is to get maximum battery backup in downloading. i heared that by decreasing the processor performance , closing lid etc are help to increase the backup.


----------



## sarthak (Nov 16, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> Guys please help me to make custom powerplan in windows 7 for downloading all time. I want to make the lap to full charge and kept it discharging while downloading. Please help me. My aim is to get maximum battery backup in downloading. i heared that by decreasing the processor performance , closing lid etc are help to increase the backup.



Keep dim display, turn off display at 1 min and sleep at never. Unless I am playing heavy games, I keep my processor performance at 60% only. Also use the Intel GPU when downloading.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 16, 2011)

DV6-6165tx WEI:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5570&stc=1&d=1321446772

And If I switch between Fixed and Dynamic mode in BIOS often will it harm any components?


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 16, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> fn + spacebar



you should tell this to the noteookcheck.net guys. they say in their review that there is no way to enable or disable the light around the touchpad. and many thanks from my side.


----------



## sarthak (Nov 16, 2011)

Has anyone installed the UEFI bios ? Will there be any problem in switching with it ???


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 16, 2011)

rahul3221 said:


> I would recommend against ergostand as i own it personally for my 6121...
> there is only 2-3 deg temp drop and also 3 days ago my mini usb port went inside and now i cant attach it to my laptop as the port is broken.....so its not a good buy according to me.......disappointed



thanks for ur advice dude bt i hav ordered coolermaster ergostand a week before.......i have not recieved it yet ....so i will give my review after using it......


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 17, 2011)

GTA 4 on High settings on  6165tx:

GTA 4 on HP dv6 6165tx HD6770M 2GB - YouTube


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 17, 2011)

which shop in bangalore sp road can give me the best price for hp dv6 6165tx and asus n55sf please reply


----------



## iamshaazz (Nov 19, 2011)

Guys, I am using 6165tx and am lovin it. 
Here is Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Gameplay

All of you guys with 6165tx, What is the temperature reading during gameplay?
Mine is like 70 to 84 degree Celsius. Is it normal? And Fan spins like its gonna break(running at high speed and sound).

Also please recommend a good cooling pad. I think re adjustable fan based would be good since more heat is generated at the CPU ventilation side.


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 20, 2011)

Owners of the 6165 can u please post some pics of the backlit keyboard ?


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 20, 2011)

^^
It doesn't have a backlit keyboard


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi everybody, I m facing RAM problem in my HP 6121tx. Even when I have only 1 application running, suddenly d ram usage goes upto 3.7gb or more, after that my laptop doesn't shut down properly & shows physical dump memory error or blue screen.
I tried to format my system but it didn't worked.

Can any one tell me whats d issue.


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> ^^
> It doesn't have a backlit keyboard



The official website said it does ! that y i asked .. anyway gues it doesnt


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 22, 2011)

Also please recommend a good cooling pad. I think re adjustable fan based would be good since more heat is generated at the CPU ventilation side.[/QUOTE]

u can consider coolermaster U3 , it has 3 fans dat can b manually adjusted , also hav speed control ...... bt it also hav some angle issues ... u can't rest it on ur lap easily (u hav to take care of its rear angles) , if u r not so concerned about d adjustable fans then u can consider coolermaster ergostand & coolermaster X2


----------



## iamshaazz (Nov 22, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> Also please recommend a good cooling pad. I think re adjustable fan based would be good since more heat is generated at the CPU ventilation side.



u can consider coolermaster U3 , it has 3 fans dat can b manually adjusted , also hav speed control ...... bt it also hav some angle issues ... u can't rest it on ur lap easily (u hav to take care of its rear angles) , if u r not so concerned about d adjustable fans then u can consider coolermaster ergostand & coolermaster X2[/QUOTE]

Thanks vishu!  Think you are using Ergostand. How is it performing buddy? I mean temperature difference?


----------



## sarthak (Nov 22, 2011)

shailesh vishwakarma said:


> Hi everybody, I m facing RAM problem in my HP 6121tx. Even when I have only 1 application running, suddenly d ram usage goes upto 3.7gb or more, after that my laptop doesn't shut down properly & shows physical dump memory error or blue screen.
> I tried to format my system but it didn't worked.
> 
> Can any one tell me whats d issue.



There might be a problem in RAM or virus. Try scanning your computer with a good updated antivirus in safe-mode. If that doesn't work replace the RAM.


----------



## rider (Nov 23, 2011)

What is the current price of hp dv6-6165tx in new delhi (nehru place) ?


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 23, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Thanks vishu!  Think you are using Ergostand. How is it performing buddy? I mean temperature difference?[/QUOTE]

there is not much difference in temps ..... just 5 - 8 degrees while playing most of the games......bt at idle temps move down to 34 C ....i think that is supercool for an i7 laptop....


----------



## ron_devon (Nov 24, 2011)

The fingerprint recognition takes a helluva time to load during the windows start-up. Any way to speed this up?


----------



## knightrider7590 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys I am planning to buy 6165tx in a few days....can anyone tell me its current price in kolkata....also can u plz tell me if it is available with 8GB ram?? If I upgrade the 4GB ram myself, will it not void the warranty?? Also is it available without Windows 7 (FREE DOS version should be cheaper, right??) ??


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 24, 2011)

knightrider7590 said:


> Hey guys I am planning to buy 6165tx in a few days....can anyone tell me its current price in kolkata....also can u plz tell me if it is available with 8GB ram?? If I upgrade the 4GB ram myself, will it not void the warranty?? Also is it available without Windows 7 (FREE DOS version should be cheaper, right??) ??



It doesn't come with 8GB RAM. But you can have it upgraded yourself. Upgrading the RAM shouldn't void the warranty as they wouldn't be able to tell if you opened the back panel to place a new RAM Stick.
Also, it comes only with Windows, no other alternative.


----------



## knightrider7590 (Nov 25, 2011)

thanx man....can someone please tell me what 6165tx price is in kolkata?? also is it worth the around 7k (i am guessing its priced around 54k) price difference over the asus K53sv ??Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
I dnt need the windows 7....


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 25, 2011)

knightrider7590 said:


> thanx man....can someone please tell me what 6165tx price is in kolkata?? also is it worth the around 7k (i am guessing its priced around 54k) price difference over the asus K53sv ??Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> I dnt need the windows 7....



Asus has Nvidia GT540 compared to ATI 6770M on HP. If you don't care much for gaming, get the Asus.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 25, 2011)

i hv seen an asus laptop wid 2gb grafic card . .gt 520mx. i7. 4gb ram. @42 . .wat u say?


----------



## akhilfree (Nov 25, 2011)

Can anyone guide me on which RAM to buy, i am contemplating this one.

Flipkart: Transcend 4 GB DDR3: Ram


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 25, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> i hv seen an asus laptop wid 2gb grafic card . .gt 520mx. i7. 4gb ram. @42 . .wat u say?



Like I said before, if you don't care much for gaming, you can get this. GT520 is much weaker than 6770M.



akhilfree said:


> Can anyone guide me on which RAM to buy, i am contemplating this one.
> 
> Flipkart: Transcend 4 GB DDR3: Ram



I would suggest you get Corsair rather than Transcend. Here is the link:
Flipkart: Corsair 4 GB DDR3: Ram


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks sarthak, I m using AVG internet security. Is it good , if no suggest me a good one.
Also mostly that RAM problem occurs when I play crysis 1 and during surfing internet with mozilla. I also have checked the RAM through windows 7 tools but it didn't showed any defects. Please do reply soon.


----------



## anoopjb (Nov 25, 2011)

hey guys does hp dv6 6155tx have usb3.0 ??

HP DV6 6155tx |Flipkart
It is stated so in flipkart, and in hp website.
but lately HP edited their website and changed it to 4x usb2.0. And the one i brought doesn't seems to have usb3..
WTF... usb3 was one of my major criteria..
can anyone confirm if this machine hav usb3???
is there any software to find that...??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2011)

^^USB 3.0 is blue colored as opposite to traditional white/black coloring.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7e/USB_3.0_A_Buchse_13.jpg/220px-USB_3.0_A_Buchse_13.jpg


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 26, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^USB 3.0 is blue colored as opposite to traditional white/black coloring.
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7e/USB_3.0_A_Buchse_13.jpg/220px-USB_3.0_A_Buchse_13.jpg



but usb 3.0 port in my 6121tx is not blue.... whyy ?????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't say  You sure its USB 3.0?


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 26, 2011)

yes . its USB 3.0 the specs in hp website shows that 6121tx has got 2 USB 3.0 ports and 2 USB 2.0 ports. Also USB 3.0 drivers are installed in my system


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2011)

2 USB 3.0  you checked with any USB 3.0 device?


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 26, 2011)

nope.... this forum members are also told me that it is usb 3.0


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2011)

Does your device manager shows USB 3.0?

*imgur.com/vK1K2.png


----------



## sarthak (Nov 26, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Does your device manager shows USB 3.0?
> 
> *imgur.com/vK1K2.png



My 6165tx shows USB 3.0, and the port is not blue.


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 26, 2011)

sarthak said:


> My 6165tx shows USB 3.0, and the port is not blue.



my device manager shows it. but the port is not blue


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 26, 2011)

The 2 ports on the left side in 6121TX are USB 3.0. But they are not blue. They are marked with the USB 3.0 icon too just below the port. I have checked with device manager, and I have checked it with my WD USB 3.0 device. No doubts about that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2011)

There are other color options also, not only blue. but blue is the standard color for USB 3.0.
Check wiki.


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 27, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> 2 USB 3.0  you checked with any USB 3.0 device?



those 2 ports on the left side of the 6121tx r USB 3.0 ......& i m damn sure on this.....here is pic of device manager


----------



## rider (Nov 27, 2011)

I bought 6165tx.. updated the BIOS of 31 october 2011
now wahta I have to do to switch graphics?
My rating is 5.9 in graphics why?

I installed the october BIOS in my 6165tx.. where should I switch to fixed or dynamic in BIOS setup?


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 28, 2011)

@anoopjb and everybody who is wondering if they got a USB 3.0 port or not...

IMO the best way to check is to use a USB 3.0 device (that you should be sure of) and plug it into one of the USB 2.0 ports(right side of the laptop)...windows should give you a pop up saying that your 

"USB 3.0 device should perform better if plugged in to a USB 3.0 port"

Now you should plug it into the USB 3.0 port (should be at the left side), if you still get the same pop up, they are not USB 3.0.

and it is always better to check the device manager to see if any USB 3.0 devices are installed.

you can also check if "C:/swsetup" folder contains USB 3.0 drivers for installation...as my 6165tx included the drivers as I had to install it after doing a clean install of Win7. "I am not sure why the driver was not included in win 7"

I hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## rider (Nov 28, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> DV6-6165tx WEI:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5570&stc=1&d=1321446772
> 
> And If I switch between Fixed and Dynamic mode in BIOS often will it harm any components?



How you are getting 6.9 graphic rating?
Mine 6165tx having 5.9 graphic rating.. what to do?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 28, 2011)

rider said:


> How you are getting 6.9 graphic rating?
> Mine 6165tx having 5.9 graphic rating.. what to do?



I think you are running your GPU in 'Auto Switch' mode, instead of 'Fixed Mode'. Change it to 'Fixed Mode' in the BIOS, and then select 'High Performance GPU' in CCC. Run the WEI again to set the scores straight.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2011)

It's be better if people talk about benchmark scores rather than WEI as WEI is retarded.

Run this benchmark and post scores.

Sanctuary Benchmark 2.3 | Unigine: real-time 3D engine (game, simulation, visualization and VR)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2011)

rider said:


> How you are getting 6.9 graphic rating?
> Mine 6165tx having 5.9 graphic rating.. what to do?



Why bothered about WEI? Run CPU-Z to see details of every component, then run a heavy game. If you get very good performance, then its good, which will happen all the time. Else run any benchmarking software.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Actually, in this DV6-series, the GPU doesn't perform that well if it in automatic switching mode. This will reflect not only in the WEI, but also in games and benchmarks. So, it would be better to run the games and benchmarks in 'High Performance GPU' mode by selecting manual switching in the BIOS.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 29, 2011)

rider said:


> How you are getting 6.9 graphic rating?
> Mine 6165tx having 5.9 graphic rating.. what to do?




Open the BIOS Setup(F10)>System Configuration>Switchable graphics mode
and then Toggle to FIXED MODE , Save and Exit
After reboot Plugin the laptop to Charger and right click to open Switchable graphics config and select High performance GPU and now rerun the WEI assessment then u will be getting 6.9 and with a bit of overclocking can get 7.0


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 29, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Open the BIOS Setup(F10)>System Configuration>Switchable graphics mode
> and then Toggle to FIXED MODE , Save and Exit
> After reboot Plugin the laptop to Charger and right click to open Switchable graphics config and select High performance GPU and now rerun the WEI assessment then u will be getting 6.9 and with a bit of overclocking can get 7.0



how can we overclock the graphics card ?
i cant move the bar in MSI after burner... the maximum value is fixed for me. cant change


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 29, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> how can we overclock the graphics card ?
> i cant move the bar in MSI after burner... the maximum value is fixed for me. cant change



i also hav dat problem with msi afterburner ..... use SAPPHIRE TRIXX .... instal the lastest version , then in overclocking tab move the core clock from 725 to 825 & memory clock from 800 to 900 (don't touch d voltage section) .....i m using these clocks & now my WEI is 7.0 in both d gfx.. u can also set ur gpu fan speed   ... some guys even using core clock at 850 & memory clock at 950 .... bt i didn't (want to b on d safe side) 
here is the link for SAPPHIRE TRIXX
*www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ I had been using Afterburner and speeds of 850/950. It was running stable. After I formatted the computer, didn't try that again, as I don't think overcloking is needed much as of now.


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ Yes actually that is not required I just did it for experimental purpose and reverted back to stock clock speed as 6770 is just an awesome card


----------



## rider (Nov 30, 2011)

But i can't play games like Mafia II in fixed mode.. why??
also I tried to play Dirt 3.. it runs in a window not running in full screen... i also tried alt+enter but doesn't work.. what to do??


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 30, 2011)

rider said:


> But i can't play games like Mafia II in fixed mode.. why??
> also I tried to play Dirt 3.. it runs in a window not running in full screen... i also tried alt+enter but doesn't work.. what to do??



when i tried to play test drive unlimited 2 it was in window mode. but now i can play it in fullscreen by alt+enter


----------



## amirtaraj (Nov 30, 2011)

rider said:


> But i can't play games like Mafia II in fixed mode.. why??
> also I tried to play Dirt 3.. it runs in a window not running in full screen... i also tried alt+enter but doesn't work.. what to do??



Change the resolution in the game to 1366x768 and then Alt+Enter
Will be trying Dirt 3 tomorrow (maybe)


----------



## rider (Nov 30, 2011)

I already tried that b4 but it doesn't work.


----------



## sarathsnair (Nov 30, 2011)

rider said:


> I already tried that b4 but it doesn't work.



update graphics driver


----------



## rider (Nov 30, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> update graphics driver



already updated.. updated everything


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 1, 2011)

@rider : If you are using a cracked version of the games, you might need to change some file configs etc for full screen. I had the same problem with Mafia 2. I used 1360*768 windowed mode + ShiftWindow to run the game. It ran perfectly at all high settings. Got 40+ fps in Mafia 2 benchmark


----------



## anoopjb (Dec 1, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> those 2 ports on the left side of the 6121tx r USB 3.0 ......& i m damn sure on this.....here is pic of device manager



Is there any marking like SS below the usb3.0 port??


----------



## sarathsnair (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes.. It has


----------



## themohit (Dec 3, 2011)

hey guys has anyone tried out unofficial modded drivers from leshcat.blogspot.com
through it i can run opengl games through amd graphics card in dynamic switching mode also and this package updates both your intel and amd drivers 
and for dv6 through these drivers you can toggle fixed and dynamic mode of switching in catalyst control centre itself .
so all in all very good but before installing these drivers do wipe out your old amd drivers through driver sweeper


----------



## arindam (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have bought a DV6121tx yesterday 

I an wondering why the windows system sound control showing stereo speaker not quad speaker...how to chk all 4 speaker are working ??


----------



## akhilfree (Dec 4, 2011)

arindam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have bought a DV6121tx yesterday
> 
> I an wondering why the windows system sound control showing stereo speaker not quad speaker...how to chk all 4 speaker are working ??



Do the following

1. open the lid of laptop,
2. push the button on the upper left corner.
3. wait for windows to start up, it may take a min so don't panic.
4. push f12 key, if it turns white wifi of laptop is on.
5. connect to the internet
6. type piratebay.org
7. type ''sheela ki jawani''
8. click the link with most no of indicated seeders.
9. close the browser, it's illegal to download music that way.
10. buy tees markha music cd from any retailer.
11. open the cd tray and put it on the tray.
12. play ''sheela ki jawani'' from the indicated list of songs on wmp.
13. as soon as song start playing, bring your ear near the front of laptop.
14. repeat the process for every sound oulet on laptop.
15. enjoy quadrophonic sheela ki jawani.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Dec 4, 2011)

has anyone tried dragon age 2?


----------



## vgr (Dec 4, 2011)

11.11 driver seems to disable switching!

are the catalyst 11.11 drivers working well for anyone?


----------



## arindam (Dec 5, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> Do the following
> 
> 1. open the lid of laptop,
> 2. push the button on the upper left corner.
> ...




Hi,

Nice to see people getting serious about buying music but I have not asked for such smartass solution...A simple technical one would be much appreciated.

However, don't comment when you don't know, better keep your fingers busy when watching Sheila Ki Jawani


----------



## vgr (Dec 5, 2011)

hasn't anyone tried out eh 11.11 catalyst drivers yet?



amirtaraj said:


> Change the resolution in the game to 1366x768 and then Alt+Enter
> Will be trying Dirt 3 tomorrow (maybe)



Dirt doesn't go to full screen on the fixed mode ... I used the 11.8 drivers when I played the game[switchable mode]..... ++ hey the game gets pertty boring after a while... try Driver sanfrancisco... it's at an entirely different level


----------



## anoopjb (Dec 5, 2011)

themohit said:


> hey guys has anyone tried out unofficial modded drivers from leshcat.blogspot.com
> through it i can run opengl games through amd graphics card in dynamic switching mode also and this package updates both your intel and amd drivers
> and for dv6 through these drivers you can toggle fixed and dynamic mode of switching in catalyst control centre itself .
> so all in all very good but before installing these drivers do wipe out your old amd drivers through driver sweeper



Is it safe to use modded drivers??

Anyway Im gonna give it a try..was dying to play counter Strike and other openGL games..






I think I should sue HP for what they did to me.
I brought this Hp 6155tx lappie by keeping 2X USB3.0 ports in my mind.[Which is clearly given in Hp website, I double checked it on d day i brought it]
Damn hp .. recently they edited website and marked it as 4X USB2.0
And at last I found the nasty truth.. ma lappie doesnt  have any...

wat shud i do nw??


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 5, 2011)

^ Counter Strike runs without any kind of problem. You don't need any modded drivers for that...



arindam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have bought a DV6121tx yesterday
> 
> I an wondering why the windows system sound control showing stereo speaker not quad speaker...how to chk all 4 speaker are working ??



Even if there are 4 speakers, it doesn't mean it will give you 4 channel output. These are only stereo speakers, and each channel is duplicated for 2 speakers each.


----------



## iamshaazz (Dec 6, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> The fingerprint recognition takes a helluva time to load during the windows start-up. Any way to speed this up?



Same problem here. It takes like 20 to 30 seconds to load with windows start up. At first it was fine, then i disabled it for a few days. Now after activating it again, there is this delay.

Any solutions for this guys?


----------



## arindam (Dec 7, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> ^ Counter Strike runs without any kind of problem. You don't need any modded drivers for that...
> 
> 
> 
> Even if there are 4 speakers, it doesn't mean it will give you 4 channel output. These are only stereo speakers, and each channel is duplicated for 2 speakers each.



Thanks for the info. I had a bit doubt about the sound quality. It was fine when I tested the same in showroom but looking place and without bass in ma room. 

Maybe its just psychological issue


----------



## mayankgautam (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Guys! I am a newbie here. I have 6121tx. Just wanted to know which mode is better dynamic or switchable?? And what are the necessary updates for my laptop?


----------



## sarathsnair (Dec 10, 2011)

i just bought WD my passport Essential SE 1 TB USB3.0    
i connected it to my dv6 6121tx usb3 port. but it say that your device can perform faster. What is this ???  
i copied some files to and from my new hdd. But the speed is only around 35 MBPS (both read and write). What should i do ?? 
i updated all the drivers and formated all the contents in the hdd preloaded
but still the speed is same. i got the same speed when i connected to usb2 port. so no difference in the speed of usb 2 and usb 3 port ..   tell me a suggetion. i came to know that this hdd can read more than 80MBPS and write at 60MBPS.. but i did not get this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Have you checked that the port is USB 3.0 only? Check in device manager.
I have same HDD and get nearly 80-100MB/s.


----------



## sarathsnair (Dec 10, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^Have you checked that the port is USB 3.0 only? Check in device manager.
> I have same HDD and get nearly 80-100MB/s.



yaa,,, the left 2 ports on my dv6 6121tx is USB3.0   My 
device manager shows Renesas usb3 host controller and usb3 root hub.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 10, 2011)

You bought a dv6 mate, learn to live with these small things.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> yaa,,, the left 2 ports on my dv6 6121tx is USB3.0   My
> device manager shows Renesas usb3 host controller and usb3 root hub.



Sorry mate, can't help then.



red dragon said:


> You bought a dv6 mate, learn to live with these small things.



You said my words Doc!


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 11, 2011)

hi everyone....just i was created a thread regarding to buy a laptop but don't know why thinkdigit is not showing it....

guys i am going to buy lappy last weak of this month!!
 is this good time to buy HP dv6-6121tx or dv6-6165tx??? 
or is there any other laptop that can match dv6 laptop?



sumansherlock said:


> hi everyone....just i was created a thread regarding to buy a laptop but don't know why thinkdigit is not showing it....
> 
> guys i am going to buy lappy last weak of this month!!
> is this good time to buy HP dv6-6121tx or dv6-6165tx???
> or is there any other laptop that can match dv6 laptop?



plz reply anbody?? aniket , prashant where are you guys?
i have completed reading the whole thread in 2 days......should i go for hp now?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 11, 2011)

What are your primary requirements?


----------



## house? (Dec 11, 2011)

hey, i just uninstalled the amd drivers on my 6121 now while reinstalling with both the auto detect app and manual download it gives me 'amd catalyst mobility cannot be downloaded due to incompatible hardware software on your computer', any fixes appreciated


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2011)

house? said:


> hey, i just uninstalled the amd drivers on my 6121 now while reinstalling with both the auto detect app and manual download it gives me 'amd catalyst mobility cannot be downloaded due to incompatible hardware software on your computer', any fixes appreciated



Install drivers from C:/SwSetup or HP website. Then you'll be able to update manually. Autodetect does not work because drivers by HP are installed in a different directory and not in default location


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 11, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> What are your primary requirements?



i always watch movies and play games a lot so i must need a good display and good gpu that can handle all latest games at med-high settings for at least 2 years.......so do you recommend this to get?


----------



## asingh (Dec 11, 2011)

*@sumansherlock:*

*//MOD:*
Please refrain from submitting the same post over and over again. You posted the above mentioned 7 times. Your posts will NOT BE immediately visible till you reach a post of 10. Reason being, they are moderated and need to be 'approved'.


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> *@sumansherlock:*
> 
> *//MOD:*
> Please refrain from submitting the same post over and over again. You posted the above mentioned 7 times. Your posts will NOT BE immediately visible till you reach a post of 10. Reason being, they are moderated and need to be 'approved'.



okay...i didn't know that...


----------



## house? (Dec 12, 2011)

incredibly low fps rate in witcher 2...like 5-20 range in low spec ? fixes appreciated 

installed 11.11 drivers and my laptop is fried with BSODs, any suggestions ? will try 11.11c performance upgrade and 11.6b hotfix 2mrw(google results) in safe mode or something....anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 12, 2011)

guys please answer my questions

1.i am confused between dv6 and asus K53SV-SX520D!!! as i know there is huge difference in price....

can anybody tell me which one has better display and good viewing angle by comparing to your dv6??? 
see these videos
especially watch at 6th minute(playing a movie)
Asus K53S review - powerful 15.6 inch laptop - YouTube

and this at night
ASUS K53SV | i7 2670QM | GT540M | 4 GB Screen viewing angles + screen flexibility - YouTube

how's the sound
ASUS K53SV | i7 2670QM | GT540M | 4 GB Sound system test - YouTube

about hp dv6
2. i heard that HP is going to close their pc production is that true?? and is it worth to buy a HP now??

3. i will be buying at end of this month and also i can wait till march....should i wait ?? or get this in christmas....

4.can it run C programming and CAD??

5.how many years i can play all latest games with this laptop??(mid-high settings)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 12, 2011)

New dv6 refresh, HP dv6-6c10tx and dv6-6c11tx  available in Singapore store now with Radeon 7690m XT(reported to be faster than 6850m)


----------



## house? (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone ? low fps in witcher 2...i have the latest patch, latest drivers, cap, everything..still barely 20 in low spec, any advice appreciated


----------



## deepuvjy90 (Dec 14, 2011)

hii... I am also a proud owner of 6121tx... bought it for 51775 from lets buy...  i'm a newbie here... i am interested in deleting the current home premium version and install an ultimate version of windows 7 ultimate...

i heard that i will not be able to install the hp drivers downloaded from their website after install of pirated win7... is this true??plz help me do it... coz i wanna change the os asap.. plz help...


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 15, 2011)

deepuvjy90 said:


> hii... I am also a proud owner of 6121tx... bought it for 51775 from lets buy...  i'm a newbie here... i am interested in deleting the current home premium version and install an ultimate version of windows 7 ultimate...
> 
> i heard that i will not be able to install the hp drivers downloaded from their website after install of pirated win7... is this true??plz help me do it... coz i wanna change the os asap.. plz help...



for 51775? are u sure? it is priced 56k in letsbuy


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 15, 2011)

deepuvjy90 said:


> hii... I am also a proud owner of 6121tx... bought it for 51775 from lets buy...  i'm a newbie here... i am interested in deleting the current home premium version and install an ultimate version of windows 7 ultimate...
> 
> i heard that i will not be able to install the hp drivers downloaded from their website after install of pirated win7... is this true??plz help me do it... coz i wanna change the os asap.. plz help...



Are you asking us to help with pirated stuff? That is not allowed here.



Digital Fragger said:


> New dv6 refresh, HP dv6-6c10tx and dv6-6c11tx  available in Singapore store now with Radeon 7690m XT(reported to be faster than 6850m)





sumansherlock said:


> for 51775? are u sure? it is priced 56k in letsbuy



In this case, you should wait a little. Expect HP to come up with a top - mid range card (for India at least, as seen in two previous iterations ATI5650 and ATI6770).


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 15, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> In this case, you should wait a little. Expect HP to come up with a top - mid range card (for India at least, as seen in two previous iterations ATI5650 and ATI6770).





can you guess when they will release"_ HP dv6-6c10tx and dv6-6c11tx with Radeon 7690m XT_" in india??


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, I am looking at buying a new laptop for about 60k soon. My main use will be for 3d design on softwares like 3ds Max, Maya, Mudbox and Sketchup. Apart from that I will only be using it for watching videos occasionally and maybe using video calls once in a while. I need it to be reasonably portable though so don't want a screen larger than 15.6".  I won't be using it for gaming at all.  

Will a DV6-6165TX be sufficient for my needs? Or can anyone suggest another laptop in the same price range please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 16, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Hi, I am looking at buying a new laptop for about 60k soon. My main use will be for 3d design on softwares like 3ds Max, Maya, Mudbox and Sketchup. Apart from that I will only be using it for watching videos occasionally and maybe using video calls once in a while. I need it to be reasonably portable though so don't want a screen larger than 15.6".  I won't be using it for gaming at all.
> 
> Will a DV6-6165TX be sufficient for my needs? Or can anyone suggest another laptop in the same price range please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Check Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB35FN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook
Review -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/148393-sony-vaio-cb35-unboxing-review.html


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 16, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> Check Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB35FN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook
> Review -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/148393-sony-vaio-cb35-unboxing-review.html



Sorry if this is a basic question but the specs on the HP seem better? Why do you think the Sony Vaio would be better suited?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 16, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Sorry if this is a basic question but the specs on the HP seem better? Why do you think the Sony Vaio would be better suited?


you don't need the specs of 6165tx since you are not into gaming
Sony Vaio CB35 has 1080p screen(better for movies)
BTW how much will you use 3ds Max, Maya,etc. 
if the answer is maximum time than i would suggest

Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D *-Price:Rs. 47775 *


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 16, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> you don't need the specs of 6165tx since you are not into gaming
> Sony Vaio CB35 has 1080p screen(better for movies)
> BTW how much will you use 3ds Max, Maya,etc.
> if the answer is maximum time than i would suggest
> ...



The main use will be for 3d design. Will be using more of 3ds Max and Sketchup than Maya though. Thanks for your help!

I saw the Asus but was slightly put off by the fact it doesn't have an OS installed and also because of some of the reviews on Flipkart. That's why I thought of getting the Dv6-6165tx because it had similar specs but came with Windows installed and the general reviews seemed better. I am a bit of a newbie to laptops, I have never bought one before so don't know exactly what to look for. 

Sorry if I am going off topic on this thread by talking about Asus and Sony laptops instead.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 16, 2011)

@swooosh32, For 3D rendering, I would suggest you to go for a laptop with an Nvidia Card. It has got CUDA cores which some plug-ins in Maya can utilize to maximize the rendering speed. The ASUS model Niilesh suggested, has got a really good configuration and an Nvidia GT 540M card with CUDA (Its comparable to the Radeon 6770 on the HP). But the models of Asus like K53SV-SX520D, 521D has got a keyboard which flexes on touch and seems to be loose. There is another model from Acer with 540M.

If you are in to gaming, then HP 6165/6121tx have the upper hand with the ATI card.


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help folks. How reliable are Asus/Acer in comparison to HP/Dell etc. 

Should I make a new thread to discuss this btw? I don't want to disrupt this one by talking about other manufacturers?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2011)

^
Asus is reliable
and yes create a new thread


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 17, 2011)

sumansherlock said:


> can you guess when they will release"_ HP dv6-6c10tx and dv6-6c11tx with Radeon 7690m XT_" in india??



if hp does it, its an insta-buy for many.  

7690m is slightly faster than 6770m.

7690m xt is slightly faster than 6850m as reports from new envy 15 and 17 linup configs.


----------



## swapnil (Dec 17, 2011)

rider said:


> I bought 6165tx.. updated the BIOS of 31 october 2011
> now wahta I have to do to switch graphics?
> My rating is 5.9 in graphics why?
> 
> I installed the october BIOS in my 6165tx.. where should I switch to fixed or dynamic in BIOS setup?




i didnt got any bios update on the hp website,there is a previous version available


----------



## swapnil (Dec 17, 2011)

rider said:


> I bought 6165tx.. updated the BIOS of 31 october 2011
> now wahta I have to do to switch graphics?
> My rating is 5.9 in graphics why?
> 
> I installed the october BIOS in my 6165tx.. where should I switch to fixed or dynamic in BIOS setup?



my current bios version is f.18 dated 08/07/2011,from where do i get the bios update,can u give me a link?hp dv6 6165tx


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 17, 2011)

buds, got a question. If i start hp support assistant and check for updates it gets a long list and what i want to ask is whether i should go along with it. i am afraid as it contains updates for all the devices and also the bios. will it mess up my laptop or is it safe?


----------



## swapnil (Dec 18, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I think you are running your GPU in 'Auto Switch' mode, instead of 'Fixed Mode'. Change it to 'Fixed Mode' in the BIOS, and then select 'High Performance GPU' in CCC. Run the WEI again to set the scores straight.



the score is low due to the low disk data transfer  rate,how did you get wei of 6.9 then,the lowest score determines the base score
hp dv6 6165tx


----------



## swapnil (Dec 18, 2011)

rider said:


> already updated.. updated everything




hp dv6 6165tx
how can i update my graphic card from where should i update it?i tried at the amd website,when i enter my specs it gives a list of updates ,n i when i see the release notes for these softwares amd raedon hd 6770 isnt supported in it.
my ccc version is 2011.0315.958....
my graphic driver is 8.882.2.3000..
there is no scaling option available also im ccc


----------



## balkeet (Dec 19, 2011)

hp envy 15 3000 is now available @ $1100 i.e rs 55000.it has backlit keyboard and 1 gb ati 7670 gpu!!!!!!!!rest specs are same as dv6 series.Also hd display upgrade option is there.


----------



## swapnil (Dec 19, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> but usb 3.0 port in my 6121tx is not blue.... whyy ?????



the usb 3.0 may or may not be blue,but the usb 3.0 ports are marked with ss  i.e superspeed


----------



## vishu22 (Dec 19, 2011)

swapnil said:


> hp dv6 6165tx
> how can i update my graphic card from where should i update it?i tried at the amd website,when i enter my specs it gives a list of updates ,n i when i see the release notes for these softwares amd raedon hd 6770 isnt supported in it.
> my ccc version is 2011.0315.958....
> my graphic driver is 8.882.2.3000..
> there is no scaling option available also im ccc



here is d link for latest gfx drivers .....i.e- 11.12 (93.2 mb)
ATI Catalystâ„¢ Mobility Display Driver



swapnil said:


> my current bios version is f.18 dated 08/07/2011,from where do i get the bios update,can u give me a link?hp dv6 6165tx



here is d link for bios update rev.- F.1A .......dwnld dis update ...then run it ...it will restart ur lappy & then it will update ur bios , when d update is completed ...restart ur lappy .. at d startup screen press ESC (when u see d hp logo) then press F10 , in the bios setup ... some tabs were der at d top ....choose d tab in which there is graphics mode option .... change d dynamic mode to fixed mode ..... exit d bios setup by saving changes .... right click on d desktop choose configure switchable graphics & then choose high performance i.e ati gpu...
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...dlc=en&lc=en&os=4063&product=5117934&sw_lang=


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 19, 2011)

Digital Fragger said:


> if hp does it, its an insta-buy for many.
> 
> 7690m is slightly faster than 6770m.
> 
> 7690m xt is slightly faster than 6850m as reports from new envy 15 and 17 linup configs.








balkeet said:


> hp envy 15 3000 is now available @ $1100 i.e rs 55000.it has backlit keyboard and 1 gb ati 7670 gpu!!!!!!!!rest specs are same as dv6 series.Also hd display upgrade option is there.





someone is saying dv6 and some envy series.....can you guys tell me exact which series are going to release first???

and balkeet i don't think they will be available under 65000inr in india...


----------



## sriram_15_93 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this forum, and I've seriously been considering buying a 6140 or a 6165 after having gone through all the posts in this thread, till date. I'd like to know if there are any major advantages that the 6165 has over the 6140. 
I'd also like some advice as to whether I should get either one of these laptops, or wait for a few more months for newer laptops to be released in India.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 19, 2011)

sumansherlock said:


> someone is saying dv6 and some envy series.....can you guys tell me exact which series are going to release first???
> 
> and balkeet i don't think they will be available under 65000inr in india...



it's envy 15 and 17 models that are refreshed with many build and hardware changes. 
they aren't released in india yet and i don't think the price would be less than 70k in india.

only two models of dv6 are introduces with 7690m and xt models and only available in singapore.


----------



## febyphilabr (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm planning to get a new laptop as my 4 year old Desktop is nearing its demise!!

After looking around the net, I've decided to go ahead with HP. Actually I'll be getting the lap from abroad (UAE).

I have almost decided to go ahead with this model (HP Pavilion dv6-6120se Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)), *HP DV6-6120SE*.

But it offers only the lower end ATI 6490M GPU compared to the ATI 6770M in DV6-6017/6121tx.

Will this affect the performance??

Ohh... I forgot to mention, I won't be using it for gaming. It will be used for running 3D modelling and analysis softwares like Pro/E, Ansys, NX etc. So is it okay if I go ahead with the 6490M GPU. Or should I go ahead with the more expensive (I'm a student, so on a tight budget!) *HP DV6-6170SE* (HP Pavilion dv6-6170se Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English))

Please Help!!


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Friends,
I m facing big problem in my 6121tx. Please see attached image.
My PC does not shut down properly and shows DEATH SCREEN or BLUE SCREEN when I try to shut down it.
I tried to format my system but it didn't helped. Please suggest what should I do.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 20, 2011)

^^Please post the msinfo32 NFO file(START | type msinfo32 and hit enter) and the minidump folder.
Looks like gfx driver.


----------



## ntomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,

I will be buying the 6165TX today from a HP store in Shipra Mall. I have been quoted 59K for it (with an upgrade to 8GB), plus a backpack thrown in. How is the deal?

And has anybody taken extended warranty from HP? What is the cost for 2 years' extended warranty and is it worth it?

Regards

Nitin


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 21, 2011)

2 years would cost you approx 4800 + tax. I had inquired for my 6121tx few days ago. You can buy it later within 90 days of purchase.

59k is higher than the average prices in which its available. With the 8GB upgrade, it should cost you no more than 56-57K (max).


----------



## ntomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> 59k is higher than the average prices in which its available. With the 8GB upgrade, it should cost you no more than 56-57K (max).



But from where? I have inquired in whole of Noida, nowhere it is available for less than this price 

\N


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> 2 years would cost you approx 4800 + tax. I had inquired for my 6121tx few days ago. You can buy it later within 90 days of purchase.
> 
> 59k is higher than the average prices in which its available. With the 8GB upgrade, it should cost you no more than 56-57K (max).



Where is it available for 57k with 8GB Ram? I checked it out in the HP shop in Nehru place and was quoted 57k with 4GB RAM?

What are the good shops in Nehru Place incidentally, if anyone knows?


----------



## ntomer (Dec 22, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Where is it available for 57k with 8GB Ram? I checked it out in the HP shop in Nehru place and was quoted 57k with 4GB RAM?
> 
> What are the good shops in Nehru Place incidentally, if anyone knows?



I went to buy it yesterday at Gadgets and Gizmos, Shipra Mall. They didn't have it in stocks, neither did their other outlet in Great India Place 

From where you are buying it? Maybe we will get a better deal if we buy it together...

\N


----------



## ntomer (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,

I bought the 6165TX yesterday for 59K. I have a couple of questions - a. The finger-print reader doesn't work properly - it's able to scan the finger print correctly only after 8-10 attempts. Is this normal?
d. How does the multi-touch work on touch-pad? I am just not able to figure it out. Sometime the scrolling works, most of the time it doesn't.

Please help.

Thanks

Nitin


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase.
The finger print reader seems to be faulty. Or, remove your existing fingerprint data and try enrolling again. Mine recognizes in the first attempt.
The multitouch in the HP, Dell, Asus seems to be a joke. Never worked fine for me. Feel it very cumbersome to stress the fingers to make it work. 
These can never match the fluidity of multitouch on a MacBook.
Bought a logitech M310 full sized wireless mouse and never cared to use the touch pad again.


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry Nitin, I missed your post earlier. I am hoping to buy it this weekend from somewhere in Nehru Place. Once again if anyone knows of any good shops there to buy it from it would be appreciated. I was quoted 57k for it (with 4GB RAM), can I bring it down any further?

What is the laptop like otherwise, how is it's performance etc?


----------



## ntomer (Dec 23, 2011)

Lucky_star said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> The finger print reader seems to be faulty. Or, remove your existing fingerprint data and try enrolling again. Mine recognizes in the first attempt.
> The multitouch in the HP, Dell, Asus seems to be a joke. Never worked fine for me. Feel it very cumbersome to stress the fingers to make it work.
> These can never match the fluidity of multitouch on a MacBook.
> Bought a logitech M310 full sized wireless mouse and never cared to use the touch pad again.



Thanks. I will try enrolling the fingerprint again.

I too have a Sony Vaio wireless laser mouse lying around somewhere. Gotta find and use it 



swooosh32 said:


> Sorry Nitin, I missed your post earlier. I am hoping to buy it this weekend from somewhere in Nehru Place. Once again if anyone knows of any good shops there to buy it from it would be appreciated. I was quoted 57k for it (with 4GB RAM), can I bring it down any further?
> 
> What is the laptop like otherwise, how is it's performance etc?



I bought it for 59K (RAM upgraded to 8GB). Performance is very good, looks and feels solidly built, though is a bit on the heavier side.

\N


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's now on Flipkart for about 55k. Should I take it at that price or is there the possibility of getting it at the same price from somewhere in Nehru Place cheaper or with extra RAM?


----------



## ntomer (Dec 24, 2011)

Urgent help needed...

I partitioned the hard disk to install Ubuntu on it, and it was all fine. But after I installed Ubuntu, though I would get Windows & option in Grub, it won't start. And even the recovery options (F11) won't work. And I haven't created the recovery disks 

I tried to install Windows 7 ultimate on it, but the installation won't recognize the hard drive; it asks for a SATA driver, and HP's web site don't have a sata driver.

So basically I am stuck with a new laptop which won't boot. Please help me out 

\N


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 24, 2011)

How easy is it to add RAM to this laptop? I am ordering it from Flipkart and wondering if I could just buy RAM from there and add it myself or do I have to take it to a HP showroom?

What type of RAM will I need as well, there seems to be quite a few options?


----------



## richie (Dec 25, 2011)

Guys i just bougt a 6165tx  d thing is my WEI rates r low compared to u guyz...im just gettin 6.6  fr ma gaming graphics nd i did update my bios nd amd driver..still al da same..wat to do ???...nd plz do suggest me a gud cooling pad..


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 26, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> How easy is it to add RAM to this laptop? I am ordering it from Flipkart and wondering if I could just buy RAM from there and add it myself or do I have to take it to a HP showroom?
> 
> What type of RAM will I need as well, there seems to be quite a few options?



Adding RAM to this is as easy as ABC. No screws. Just pull out the back panel, install RAM and close it. Uses DD3.


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 26, 2011)

Can I use any of these?

Flipkart: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9): Ram

Flipkart: Corsair Dominator DDR3 8 GB PC RAM (CMP8GX3M2A1600C9): Ram


----------



## vishu22 (Dec 26, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Can I use any of these?
> 
> Flipkart: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9): Ram
> 
> Flipkart: Corsair Dominator DDR3 8 GB PC RAM (CMP8GX3M2A1600C9): Ram



No man u can't use those , they were desktop ram , u need laptop DDR3 ram (1333 Mhz) here is d link for CORSAIR DDR3 (1333 Mhz) Laptop ram , 10 year warranty ... i hav also bought dis & can say Corsair is d best..
*www.flipkart.com/computers/compone...Cw--&ref=073bb4c8-af9a-4916-a301-e1839c1387f8

adding ram is just a piece of cake ... 1stly remove ur battery , then use that switch which u used for removing battery , push that switch in opposite direction , then u can push out that screwless backpanel (plz don't apply much force at a single point or u will broke it ) gently push it out & then add d ram into d empty ram slot .... if u want more help , u can read 'getting started  guide ' ( in HP Support assistent -> learn -> user guide -> getting started guide -> maintenence -> adding memory modules )



richie said:


> Guys i just bougt a 6165tx  d thing is my WEI rates r low compared to u guyz...im just gettin 6.6  fr ma gaming graphics nd i did update my bios nd amd driver..still al da same..wat to do ???...nd plz do suggest me a gud cooling pad..



hey 1stly Congrts on ur purchase  , dude did u changed d gfx mode from dynamic to fixed in bios ? if not do dat first , then change ur gpu from intel to ati radeon by choosing high performance in ccc... u can consider Coolermaster U3 (has 3 adjustable fans) or Coolermaster Ergostand (4 usb ports & speed control & adjustable hieght )


----------



## themohit (Dec 26, 2011)

hi guys has anybody able to get the extended warranty for their hp pavillion notebook


----------



## sriram_15_93 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is it possible to upgrade to W7 Ultimate andthen install Ubuntu 11.10 as a dual boot?


----------



## sarathsnair (Dec 26, 2011)

i hav 6121tx. is their much speed difference when adding ram ? now i hav 4GB Ram


----------



## amey (Dec 26, 2011)

i got my dv6 6165tx laptop yesterday.. installed fifa 12 on it but d game doesnt fit to screen.. some thick black border appears on both d sides of d screen .. anyone wid a solution please.


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 26, 2011)

change the resolution in the game settings and set aspect ratio to 16:9. Also update your drivers and bios.


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 27, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> No man u can't use those , they were desktop ram , u need laptop DDR3 ram (1333 Mhz) here is d link for CORSAIR DDR3 (1333 Mhz) Laptop ram , 10 year warranty ... i hav also bought dis & can say Corsair is d best..
> Flipkart: Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9): Ram
> 
> adding ram is just a piece of cake ... 1stly remove ur battery , then use that switch which u used for removing battery , push that switch in opposite direction , then u can push out that screwless backpanel (plz don't apply much force at a single point or u will broke it ) gently push it out & then add d ram into d empty ram slot .... if u want more help , u can read 'getting started  guide ' ( in HP Support assistent -> learn -> user guide -> getting started guide -> maintenence -> adding memory modules )



Cheers, will buy that then!

Anyway, I've just got my laptop today and it looks quite good and is functioning very well (so far). 

There's quite a bit of software built in by HP that I don't want or need though like HP Connection Manager etc. Is it safe to delete these softwares? What can I delete or uninstall to make the computer quicker?

Like I've mentioned earlier, I will be using this for 3D Modelling and rendering (which I know isn't ideal to use on laptops) but I want to keep the computer as quick as possible for it so any tips for that would be appreciated.


----------



## ntomer (Dec 27, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Cheers, will buy that then!
> 
> Anyway, I've just got my laptop today and it looks quite good and is functioning very well (so far).
> 
> ...



Hi, I think the one sold by Flipkart will have 2 sticks of 2 GB each, so you'll have to change both. Please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## vishu22 (Dec 27, 2011)

ntomer said:


> Hi, I think the one sold by Flipkart will have 2 sticks of 2 GB each, so you'll have to change both. Please correct me if I am wrong...



No , dat has only 1 stick of 4 GB DDR3 RAM , i hav also bought it few weeks back...



sarathsnair said:


> i hav 6121tx. is their much speed difference when adding ram ? now i hav 4GB Ram



i can't say about speed difference , bt my 6121tx sometimes hangs up when i try to connect net & when it hangs ram usage reached to 80 -90 % , so dats y i bought another 4 GB Ram & now dat doesn't happens at all ....


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 27, 2011)

Can someone let me know about the best equiliser settings for beats audio??I am not at all satisfied with the audio quality,as the sound output feels very screetchy and shrill.
thanks in advance


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 27, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> No , dat has only 1 stick of 4 GB DDR3 RAM , i hav also bought it few weeks back...
> 
> 
> 
> i can't say about speed difference , bt my 6121tx sometimes hangs up when i try to connect net & when it hangs ram usage reached to 80 -90 % , so dats y i bought another 4 GB Ram & now dat doesn't happens at all ....



Mine seems to be a 4GB stick as well. It's fast enough for me at the minute, but I will need more RAM once I start work. What is the maximum RAM that can be put in btw?

Also, what in built software can I delete? I don't use any of it apart from the fingerprint software.

Last question, I have heard that you need to configure the graphic card to be switched? Is that the reason why my WEI for graphics is quite low? 

Sorry for all the questions, I've never had to configure a laptop before and I have no idea about the hardware side of things.


----------



## vishu22 (Dec 28, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Mine seems to be a 4GB stick as well. It's fast enough for me at the minute, but I will need more RAM once I start work. What is the maximum RAM that can be put in btw?
> 
> Also, what in built software can I delete? I don't use any of it apart from the fingerprint software.
> 
> ...



hp had stated dat ram can b expanded to 16 gb (8+8) bt i don't think so 8 Gb Ram stick is available !!! , u can uninstal hp games , hp connection manager , hp power manager .... 
u can also use tune up utilities 2012 for speeding up ur lappy... it disables most of d unwanted programs ....& u can also choose programs needed at startup .... & u can also set turbo mode in it for maximum speed.....

ya u hav 2 update ur bios -> dwnld it from hp site & then switch 2 fixed mode of gfx in d bios .....then choose d high performance in ccc....



swooosh32 said:


> Last question, I have heard that you need to configure the graphic card to be switched? Is that the reason why my WEI for graphics is quite low? .



here is d link for bios update rev.- F.1A .......dwnld dis update ...then run it ...it will restart ur lappy & then it will update ur bios , when d update is completed ...restart ur lappy .. at d startup screen press ESC (when u see d hp logo) then press F10 , in the bios setup ... some tabs were der at d top ....choose d tab in which there is graphics mode option .... change d dynamic mode to fixed mode ..... exit d bios setup by saving changes .... right click on d desktop choose configure switchable graphics & then choose high performance i.e ati gpu...
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...17934&sw_lang=


----------



## deepuvjy90 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes guys, i bought the 6121tx for Rs. 51775, from letsbuy. on diwali. and the best part is i got a western digital my passport hdd 1 tb as a diwali gift along with kaspersky anti virus and also the bagpack. thank god i'm lucky.

but ma question is whether i will be able to install hp drivers from their site like the one for finger print reader, synaptix etc after i do a clean installation of windows 7 ultimate after formatting the c drive???

the problem i have is that approximately 2 GB of ram is being used always as it is shown in the task manager.
plz help me guys...

god bless..


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 28, 2011)

^
yes you will be able to download and install drivers from HP site 
BTW you can also backup SWsetup in your c:/ drive, it has all the drivers (but not the latest)

And Congratulations


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 29, 2011)

vishu22 said:


> hp had stated dat ram can b expanded to 16 gb (8+8) bt i don't think so 8 Gb Ram stick is available !!! , u can uninstal hp games , hp connection manager , hp power manager ....
> u can also use tune up utilities 2012 for speeding up ur lappy... it disables most of d unwanted programs ....& u can also choose programs needed at startup .... & u can also set turbo mode in it for maximum speed.....
> 
> ya u hav 2 update ur bios -> dwnld it from hp site & then switch 2 fixed mode of gfx in d bios .....then choose d high performance in ccc....
> ...



Thank you.

I thought there were 4 slots for RAM? Anyway, I think upgrading to 8GB will be enough for the time being for me.


----------



## balkeet (Dec 29, 2011)

hey plz reply anybody who has done hard 6-8hours/day gaming on 6121tx.only give honest replies was there 80*Celcieus+ temperatures??? overheating is only doubt holding me from owning this beauty!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 29, 2011)

balkeet said:


> hey plz reply anybody who has done hard 6-8hours/day gaming on 6121tx.only give honest replies was there 80*Celcieus+ temperatures??? overheating is only doubt holding me from owning this beauty!!!



Have noticed +80 in only two games - Black Ops and Arkham city. The temp shoots to 80 degrees when game starts and then falls to 65 degrees. This happens in Performance Mode only not in Coolsense Mode


----------



## balkeet (Dec 29, 2011)

does the frame rate and performance of games drops if played in coolsense mode???


----------



## richie (Dec 29, 2011)

hey 1stly Congrts on ur purchase  , dude did u changed d gfx mode from dynamic to fixed in bios ? if not do dat first , then change ur gpu from intel to ati radeon by choosing high performance in ccc... u can consider Coolermaster U3 (has 3 adjustable fans) or Coolermaster Ergostand (4 usb ports & speed control & adjustable hieght )[/QUOTE]

thnx man..playin mw3 nd luvin it..d nly ting i reeely wantd more wz a 1080p screen wudv bin a life changer ..nd ya i changed d gfx mode nw its 6.9!!!! i wz tinkin of upgrading my ram to 8 gb is it ne gud?...nd also can the Ergostand b comfortable for usin on da lap???...coz i heard d u3 is def not...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 29, 2011)

balkeet said:


> does the frame rate and performance of games drops if played in coolsense mode???



not in the games I played. But games like Flight simulator that depend on CPU more than GPU (never tried the game) may give lower framerates. This is just a guess


----------



## saurav4128 (Dec 29, 2011)

i have ordered a hp dv6-6165 laptop from flipkart for 54800. but now they have updated the price of this laptop to 58k. I m yet to receive this product and will be delivered to me in 2 days. Anyways i just read all these posts and seriously i didnt know so much can be to improve the performance of the laptop.


----------



## vishu22 (Dec 30, 2011)

swooosh32 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I thought there were 4 slots for RAM? Anyway, I think upgrading to 8GB will be enough for the time being for me.



der were only 2 slots for ram ...... &  yup 8 GB will b more than enough 



richie said:


> thnx man..playin mw3 nd luvin it..d nly ting i reeely wantd more wz a 1080p screen wudv bin a life changer ..nd ya i changed d gfx mode nw its 6.9!!!! i wz tinkin of upgrading my ram to 8 gb is it ne gud?...nd also can the Ergostand b comfortable for usin on da lap???...coz i heard d u3 is def not...



ya u r right U 3 had some angle issues .... bt Ergostand is ok on lap .....if u want more comfortability u can check Coolermaster Notepal X2...

their is slight difference in speed & performance after adding another 4 GB Ram...  so its up on u .....


----------



## ntomer (Dec 30, 2011)

saurav4128 said:


> i have ordered a hp dv6-6165 laptop from flipkart for 54800. but now they have updated the price of this laptop to 58k. I m yet to receive this product and will be delivered to me in 2 days. Anyways i just read all these posts and seriously i didnt know so much can be to improve the performance of the laptop.



You and swoosh were lucky to buy it for 55000; otherwise it's available everywhere for 57-58K only....



ntomer said:


> Urgent help needed...
> 
> I partitioned the hard disk to install Ubuntu on it, and it was all fine. But after I installed Ubuntu, though I would get Windows & option in Grub, it won't start. And even the recovery options (F11) won't work. And I haven't created the recovery disks
> 
> ...



I am seriously impressed by HP customer support. After this fiasco, I contacted them through chat on Monday and registered my complaint. They promised to send me the disks, and voila I received them yesterday. They were shipped from Singapore and yet I got them within 4 days of registering the complaint. Now my lappy is functional again 

\N


----------



## deepuvjy90 (Dec 30, 2011)

hi ntomer, need a little help here... i cant create my recovery discs. after the second dvd some error pops up and it exits. so please help me out here on how to contact the hp people. btw, i cant find 6121tx in the support through chat option. so plz guide me. plz give me full details...


----------



## balkeet (Dec 30, 2011)

does anybody here having problems of crashing and flickering playing battlefield 3 on dv6 6770m and sick of doing driver updates???


----------



## ntomer (Dec 30, 2011)

deepuvjy90 said:


> hi ntomer, need a little help here... i cant create my recovery discs. after the second dvd some error pops up and it exits. so please help me out here on how to contact the hp people. btw, i cant find 6121tx in the support through chat option. so plz guide me. plz give me full details...



Hi,

You select any laptop model you want in Pavilion DV6 category and give your product number/serial number. Begin chat and tell them your problem, they will do the needful.

\N


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 30, 2011)

@balkeet - i have those flickering issues in all the stalker games.

 also have you updated the bios to enable manual switching.


----------



## nimish (Dec 30, 2011)

i want to buy a hp dv6 6165tx in lucknow but it is available for 57k w/o accesories.

Should i wait for some time for the prices to get stable??
i mean to lessen down.

plz suggest any other lappy within this range itself ..


----------



## balkeet (Dec 30, 2011)

i dont own a dv6 but i might drop the idea of buying a 6121tx since its 6770m is having issues and go for inspiron 15r 5110.Spending 52k on a gadget is no small amount and u expect flawless performance but 6770m has so many issues spilled over net.


----------



## vishu22 (Dec 31, 2011)

deepuvjy90 said:


> hi ntomer, need a little help here... i cant create my recovery discs. after the second dvd some error pops up and it exits. so please help me out here on how to contact the hp people. btw, i cant find 6121tx in the support through chat option. so plz guide me. plz give me full details...



dude just do it once again , i think dat error pops up while verifying of d disc ? , i  also hav encountered dat error while verification of 1st disc , bt 2nd tym it was just fyn .... don't do anything on ur lappy while burning discs...


----------



## nimish (Dec 31, 2011)

somebody please help me..

should i buy a dv6 6165tx?
or should i go for lenovo z570?

please help me its urgent..
i have to purchase a lappy before my college opens..

any other good lappy b/w 50k ??


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 31, 2011)

nimish said:


> somebody please help me..
> 
> should i buy a dv6 6165tx?
> or should i go for lenovo z570?
> ...



go for asus k53sv these are strong and better laptops


----------



## velociraptor (Dec 31, 2011)

hello everyone i am rohan this is my first post in digit forums .i came to know about this thread from google while i was searching for the hp dv6 6165tx laptop i am going to buy this laptop in about 10 days. and i also am buying following items like razer death adder mouse,razer arctosa keyboard,cooler master notepal u3. i want to ask that is this stuff good or there can be better in this price range ?if there is any issue with this laptop?will the laptop cooler be able to cool this laptop ?i am currently in dehradun city and its always normal climate not so hot during summers . and how is the wifi connectivity of this laptop because i have to download movies etc from my college wifi so please help me 
please my apologies if i have done any mistake in the post.


----------



## balkeet (Dec 31, 2011)

should i go for 6121tx or inspiron 15r n5110??
i fear 6121 for hp highest hardware failure rate of 25% as
opposed to dell 18% but specs of 6121 are more future proof
while dell is so reliable.


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 2, 2012)

hello guys
i got my hp 6165tx .

please tell me about heating issues in this laptop during gameplay.that's the only thing which worries me.and tell me the best cooling pad for 6165tx ??

which cooling pad can significantly reduce temperatures during gaming?
and should i keep laptop on ac power even if battery is fully charged??
 please reply soon


----------



## sarathsnair (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys,
i hav 6121tx. My HDD has Partitions as 
System reserved
C: 582GB
D:Recovery 
HP_TOOLS
i want to split 582GB C drive to C:180GB and 2 other data partitions without deleting Recovery and HP_TOOLS partitions. Please Help me


----------



## WebreX (Jan 3, 2012)

HI Guys!
I want to buy HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx.
I was going thru d thread n noticed many post abt its various issues.
Is it a good laptop o no.. considering it has DDR5 n graphic switch is fixed with the new BIOS update?
If not can you suggest me a good laptop with the same or higher config. my budget is 62k-65k?


----------



## saurav_wow (Jan 3, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> Guys,
> i hav 6121tx. My HDD has Partitions as
> System reserved
> C: 582GB
> ...



i suggest using Acronis Disk Director suite to achieve the above if you want to modify the  partitions without re-installing the windows OS.

Believe it is the best way.... it has nice interface and chance of anything going wrong is unlikely.. Using the windows built in disk management you cannot shrink the C: drive to 180 GB..for me it never went below some 300 GB (idont remember exactly)



nimish said:


> somebody please help me..
> 
> should i buy a dv6 6165tx?
> or should i go for lenovo z570?
> ...



I would blindly go for the HP 6165tx..



balkeet said:


> does anybody here having problems of crashing and flickering playing battlefield 3 on dv6 6770m and sick of doing driver updates???



no such issues for me.. finished the game twice.. work flawlessly..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys I've an unknown device in device manager. Details here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/150830-unknown-device-device-manager.html#post1554638

Plz help


----------



## red dragon (Jan 3, 2012)

Corrupt driver.


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 3, 2012)

hello guys 
please reply to my post above.i need a cooling pad .i am only worried about the heating issues.


----------



## Xaero92 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi guys....well i have an hp dv6 6121tx for the last 4 months and it has served me extremely well till now...bt recently there have been some sparking noises coming from inside the laptop...the lappy still works properly bt the noises are a nuisance..they are not constant bt happen after switching on the lappy for abt 5 minutes...if anyone has a soln plz help...


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 4, 2012)

WebreX said:


> HI Guys!
> I want to buy HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx.
> I was going thru d thread n noticed many post abt its various issues.
> Is it a good laptop o no.. considering it has DDR5 n graphic switch is fixed with the new BIOS update?
> If not can you suggest me a good laptop with the same or higher config. my budget is 62k-65k?



Go for asus N55Sf best laptop for 65k some of the members have already purchased this laptop. U can get it even cheaper if you are in kolkata try vedant and md computers and for Bangalore  try jainex computers


----------



## saurav_wow (Jan 4, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hello guys
> i got my hp 6165tx .
> 
> please tell me about heating issues in this laptop during gameplay.that's the only thing which worries me.and tell me the best cooling pad for 6165tx ??
> ...



before you buy a cooling pad.. please go through the following article and understand it..

Tip: Buying a laptop cooler? Make sure you get the proper type! | Tips 'n Tricks | dotTech

keeping the laptop on ac power when the battery is charged should not be a problem since it automatically cuts off charging when the battery is at 100 %.. it actually by-passes the battery and powers your laptop.. however it is recomended that you use your Laptop on battery power ocassionaly..
for more knowledge look at the following articles..

Extend battery life: Conserve battery power on laptops, notebooks, and netbooks

HP Laptop battery maintenance handbook



Xaero92 said:


> hi guys....well i have an hp dv6 6121tx for the last 4 months and it has served me extremely well till now...bt recently there have been some sparking noises coming from inside the laptop...the lappy still works properly bt the noises are a nuisance..they are not constant bt happen after switching on the lappy for abt 5 minutes...if anyone has a soln plz help...



I would recommend to contact HP support.. The laptop should not be making such noises.


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 4, 2012)

Xaero92 said:


> hi guys....well i have an hp dv6 6121tx for the last 4 months and it has served me extremely well till now...bt recently there have been some sparking noises coming from inside the laptop...the lappy still works properly bt the noises are a nuisance..they are not constant bt happen after switching on the lappy for abt 5 minutes...if anyone has a soln plz help...



what kind of sparking noises are coming and why ? its not convincing enough for new laptops


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 4, 2012)

hello guys,

after reading posts here,i am thinking to buy *Cooler Master NotePal U3* .i have* hp dv6 6165tx*.will Cooler Master NotePal U3 or any other cooling pad will work effectively for hp dv6 6165tx ?? please reply soon.i need a cooling pad soon.

thanks !


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 4, 2012)

"hello everyone i am rohan this is my first post in digit forums .i came to know about this thread from google while i was searching for the hp dv6 6165tx laptop i am going to buy this laptop in about 10 days. and i also am buying following items like razer death adder mouse,razer arctosa keyboard,cooler master notepal u3. i want to ask that is this stuff good or there can be better in this price range ?if there is any issue with this laptop?will the laptop cooler be able to cool this laptop ?i am currently in dehradun city and its always normal climate not so hot during summers . and how is the wifi connectivity of this laptop because i have to download movies etc from my college wifi so please help me please my apologies if i have done any mistake in the post."
why dont any one reply to my ques ? Plz i have to buy ths things


----------



## sarathsnair (Jan 5, 2012)

i hav 6121tx, but now a days it's performance is reduced to a great. i dont know what is the reason. before 2 days i partitioned my hard disk as in the image. I think this may be the problem. much time needed for opening an application eventhough their is more than 2 GB of RAM is available . what to do ??  Sometimes Security Essentials shows a virus named Ramnit. but i cleaned them


[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/captureys.jpg/][IMG]*img443.imageshack.us/img443/240/captureys.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## saurav4128 (Jan 5, 2012)

hi, just today i have purchased a new dv6 6165 laptop and having very little info on how and what to backup and what all things to do in a new laptop, can you please tell me what things i have to do for optimum performance..
thanks in advance.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 6, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> "hello everyone i am rohan this is my first post in digit forums .i came to know about this thread from google while i was searching for the hp dv6 6165tx laptop i am going to buy this laptop in about 10 days. and i also am buying following items like razer death adder mouse,razer arctosa keyboard,cooler master notepal u3. i want to ask that is this stuff good or there can be better in this price range ?if there is any issue with this laptop?will the laptop cooler be able to cool this laptop ?i am currently in dehradun city and its always normal climate not so hot during summers . and how is the wifi connectivity of this laptop because i have to download movies etc from my college wifi so please help me please my apologies if i have done any mistake in the post."
> why dont any one reply to my ques ? Plz i have to buy ths things



If you are too much into gaming buy the new HP envy 14 with 7xxxM series gfx card. There are no major issues with the laptop. It plays demanding games without any problems/overheating. WiFi is OK too



saurav4128 said:


> hi, just today i have purchased a new dv6 6165 laptop and having very little info on how and what to backup and what all things to do in a new laptop, can you please tell me what things i have to do for optimum performance..
> thanks in advance.



If you have a decent broadband connection run HP Support Assistance dor driver and BIOS updates. 

Set CoolSense to Coolest Mode while gaming

Download Core Temp for monitoring temps

Make Recovery DVD's (4 blank DVD required)

Backup SwSetup folder from C drive in case you are planning to update to Win7 Ultimate or any other windows.

Update Graphics driver ATI Catalystâ„¢ Mobility Display Driver


----------



## balkeet (Jan 6, 2012)

plz somebody upload sceenshot of dv6t showing gpu n cpu temp after 4-5 hrs of heavy gaming at coolest mode without overclocking gpu!!!!!!!


----------



## saurav4128 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Dell XPS 15 or HP DV6-6165TX*

Hii guys i have bought a dv6 6165 just 2 days ago but i am experiencing some difficulties. 

first of all its hanging too much and i just don't know what to do.

secondly the speed which i expected is not obtained.

the time taken by it to start up is more than my previous laptop which has a core 2 duo processor.

also can some one tell me how to turbo boost my laptop as i have no knowledge of it and what to do with the graphic card, i mean what change in settings as i tried playing assassins creed and it didn't run smoothly.


----------



## Gamer_Guru (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey i just bought my new Dv6 6121tx today!
though i read most of this thread before buying it to make sure it was a good one i want to thank ishu,aniket and prashant for sharing their knowledge!


----------



## balkeet (Jan 8, 2012)

h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Gaming/I-have-a-dv6t-quad-w-radeon-6770-switchable-graphics-I-know/td-p/1128679

feels scary about buying a dv6t!!


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 8, 2012)

hello guys

i am going to buy *Cooler Master NotePal U3* next week.I have a *HPDV6 6165TX*.
please advise me whether Cooler Master Note Pal U3 the best suited for this laptop or any other cooling pad works effectively for this particular laptop  ?? *please reply soon guys*. I have to get it soon.

Thanks and regards


----------



## balkeet (Jan 8, 2012)

i know that we can set gpu to fixed in bios but why is it so,is the auto switch issue in
dv6 still unresolved???


----------



## vishu22 (Jan 8, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hello guys
> 
> i am going to buy *Cooler Master NotePal U3* next week.I have a *HPDV6 6165TX*.
> please advise me whether Cooler Master Note Pal U3 the best suited for this laptop or any other cooling pad works effectively for this particular laptop  ?? *please reply soon guys*. I have to get it soon.
> ...



Coolermaster U3 has some angle issues ....dats y u can't rest it on ur lap comfortably , u can check Coolermaster Notepal X2 - NotePal X2 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
 & Coolermaster Notepal Ergostand - NotePal ErgoStand [4-port USB HUB] - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
or if u want both adjustable fans & adjustable hieght u can check Coolermaster U stand - NotePal U Stand [3-port USB HUB] - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply


----------



## rider (Jan 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @rider : If you are using a cracked version of the games, you might need to change some file configs etc for full screen. I had the same problem with Mafia 2. I used 1360*768 windowed mode + ShiftWindow to run the game. It ran perfectly at all high settings. Got 40+ fps in Mafia 2 benchmark



what changes and how to do?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 9, 2012)

Just run shiftwindow as admin followed by mafia2. After game starts, start shiftWindow from taskbar, Hit Grab and select Mafia 2. Then click on Trigger it


----------



## saurav4128 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have recently purchased a dv6 6165 having 2.2 ghz i7 processor, 2gb dedicated graphics card and have upgraded the ram to 8gb but i havent overclocked or tuned up my graphic card. so the are not running that fine. they sometimes get stuck in between and also laptop hangs sometimes even when cpu usage is about 15%.
and my wei are 7.5,7.6,6.6,6.6,5.9.

please help..


----------



## CloudS (Jan 9, 2012)

is it recommended to delete the Recovery partition if you have already made the recovery discs?


----------



## balkeet (Jan 9, 2012)

6121tx is off from hp jus lyk 6017tx ,6165tx is still there @58k,got this info from hp showroom today.
Seems lyk hp might come up with a new dv6 series in coming months!!!!


----------



## piyus_h (Jan 10, 2012)

please help me find a blu-ray player for my HP-dv6121tx .... is this plaayer compatible with my laptop.... 

NEW Panasonic UJ-141 6X 3D Blu-Ray Player Combo BD-ROM DVD RW Internal IDE Drive | eBay

thanks!


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 11, 2012)

hello friends

I have a *hpdv6 6165tx*. I came across articles regarding *hp's *highest hardware failure rates,many user's complaints in previous old hp series models especially in dv6000.many of them are after one year of usage.few problems were because of bad *nvidia *chips,heating issues.

CAN you guys give me some confidence me that hp has resolved all these issues in its new dv6t series with better heat dispersion mechanism,design,bios updates,and also with *ATI graphics* (ati cards seem to heat up less) ?

I request all the owners to add their comments and views on this.

thanks and regards


----------



## atzec555 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx or lenovo ideapad ??*

Sorry to repeat what nimish said but i have to ask this question.
I have to buy a lappy in 3 days and i can't choose between these two

Specs of both laptops are nearly same ( only HDD of Hp is more and hp has ati radeon while lenovo has nvidia) 
ideapd is available for 52k while hp is available for 58k
(Money is not an issue if i am getting a better laptop) 

Anyway all i want is a good laptop which can last for atleast 4 yrs and which can tolerate my abusing (HARDCORE GAMER nothing else). my main concern for hp is the pathetic direction keys and its touchpad while i don't know much about lenovo laptops and also have read much about ideapad's heating issues so i'm unsure whether i should buy it. So can anyone recommend me which laptop i should purchase ? Please help me


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 11, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hello friends
> 
> I have a *hpdv6 6165tx*. I came across articles regarding *hp's *highest hardware failure rates,many user's complaints in previous old hp series models especially in dv6000.many of them are after one year of usage.few problems were because of bad *nvidia *chips,heating issues.
> 
> ...



Please, I request you to go through the thread carefully. These questions have been answered innumerable times.



atzec555 said:


> Sorry to repeat what nimish said but i have to ask this question.
> I have to buy a lappy in 3 days and i can't choose between these two
> 
> Specs of both laptops are nearly same ( only HDD of Hp is more and hp has ati radeon while lenovo has nvidia)
> ...



Which Ideapad are you talking about? I hope it is Y570. I think it is a superior product. But you might need to do some more research on its GPU. I have read that the GT555M on this one is limited in number of shaders.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 11, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hello friends
> 
> I have a *hpdv6 6165tx*. I came across articles regarding *hp's *highest hardware failure rates,many user's complaints in previous old hp series models especially in dv6000.many of them are after one year of usage.few problems were because of bad *nvidia *chips,heating issues.


As you have bought already,no point reading reading reviews now.
Just enjoy it mate!
Personally,I do not like hp consumer laptops at all.
But here many people are happy with it.
It is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## atzec555 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hp pavilion dv6-6165tx or lenovo ideapad ??*



aniket.cain said:


> Which Ideapad are you talking about? I hope it is Y570. I think it is a superior product. But you might need to do some more research on its GPU. I have read that the GT555M on this one is limited in number of shaders.



First of all thanks for replying, really appreciate that. Yeah its Y570. But i have heard its got heating issues.
Hp has coolsense technology though. hence think it will be useful for long term. 

Anyway do we have to do that tinkering after buying 6165tx ?? 

On another note,who comes up with these random questions ? I'm really weak in general knowledge,have to search answer everytime on web.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jan 12, 2012)

what about the new bios update f.1b ?
is their anyone installed that ?? 
what are the main changes ??


----------



## piyus_h (Jan 12, 2012)

piyus_h said:


> please help me find a blu-ray player for my HP-dv6121tx .... is this plaayer compatible with my laptop....
> 
> NEW Panasonic UJ-141 6X 3D Blu-Ray Player Combo BD-ROM DVD RW Internal IDE Drive | eBay
> 
> thanks!



please sum1 answer my question


----------



## vgr (Jan 12, 2012)

which Radeon drivers are you running on ur laptop?
Has anyone tried out the 11.12 drivers?

++my laptop seems to be heating up excessively these past few weeks... in-spite of having a laptop cooler! I use the laptop for work for around 8-10 hours a day and then play for a couple o hours... hope the hardware isn't giving way so soon...


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 12, 2012)

vgr said:


> which Radeon drivers are you running on ur laptop?
> Has anyone tried out the 11.12 drivers?
> 
> ++my laptop seems to be heating up excessively these past few weeks... in-spite of having a laptop cooler! I use the laptop for work for around 8-10 hours a day and then play for a couple o hours... hope the hardware isn't giving way so soon...



use your laptop in a cool environment on a hard table or something.limit maximum processor to 75 % in advanced power settings.use cool sense technology always.if laptop gets heated ,stop gaming and start again after some time.


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 12, 2012)

hey friends

I have dv6 6165tx.bios is F.1A . Driver version is 8.882 . NFS RUN gets stuck at loading screen just before start of a race.It always gets stuck at that point.Game menu comes properly.When i start a race,it gets stuck at loading screen.I copied en.sb to loc folder in data.But dint help.Is anybody else facing any issues like this ?
 please reply soon guys 

thanks and regards


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 12, 2012)

finally tomorrow i am going to buy dv6 6165tx for 58.5 k because the dealer says the prices have gone high and also on flip kart its selling for 59.7 k so i decided to buy it .


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 12, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hey friends
> 
> I have dv6 6165tx.bios is F.1A . Driver version is 8.882 . NFS RUN gets stuck at loading screen just before start of a race.It always gets stuck at that point.Game menu comes properly.When i start a race,it gets stuck at loading screen.I copied en.sb to loc folder in data.But dint help.Is anybody else facing any issues like this ?
> please reply soon guys
> ...



As far as the performance of the laptop is considered, I have successfully completed The Run at everything maxxed, and I didn't face this issue. This has more to do with the game installation, or other software problem. Sorry mate, can't help.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jan 12, 2012)

pls reply me
 what about the new bios update f.1b ?
is their anyone installed that ?? 
what are the main changes ??


----------



## enkay3987 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have recently bought a 6165. Since I prefer to work on a bigger screen I always try and connect to a monitor if I have the option. But the issue I see while connecting to the monitor(FULL HD) is that the picture does not seem crisp at all. It's a bit hazy(not so much that one can't work on it, but enough to notice it). Can u guys suggest me something that might be able to solve my problem.

I have another query... I understand after reading some of the posts in this thread that 1 has to update drivers for bios and graphics. Now there are quite a few drivers present on the hp support site. Do I have to install all the updates or only the most recent ones. 
 Another question where do I install the latest ATI CCC from....could you also tell me the latest version which would be supported on my laptop.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 13, 2012)

enkay3987 said:


> I have recently bought a 6165. Since I prefer to work on a bigger screen I always try and connect to a monitor if I have the option. But the issue I see while connecting to the monitor(FULL HD) is that the picture does not seem crisp at all. It's a bit hazy(not so much that one can't work on it, but enough to notice it). Can u guys suggest me something that might be able to solve my problem.
> 
> I have another query... I understand after reading some of the posts in this thread that 1 has to update drivers for bios and graphics. Now there are quite a few drivers present on the hp support site. Do I have to install all the updates or only the most recent ones.
> Another question where do I install the latest ATI CCC from....could you also tell me the latest version which would be supported on my laptop.



If you are using an external FHD monitor, and doing a duplicate of the screen, it might be outputting 1366x768 to the external monitor. Make sure the resolution for the 2nd screen is set to 1080p. If it is not possible in the Duplicate mode, use Extend, or Projector Only option, and then set the resolution properly on the external monitor.

For the drivers and BIOS update, use the search option. Links to the BIOS update and the CCC have been provided many times.


----------



## piyus_h (Jan 13, 2012)

piyus_h said:


> please help me find a blu-ray player for my HP-dv6121tx .... is this player compatible with my laptop....
> 
> NEW Panasonic UJ-141 6X 3D Blu-Ray Player Combo BD-ROM DVD RW Internal IDE Drive | eBay
> 
> thanks!



please sum1 answer my query


----------



## vishu22 (Jan 13, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hey friends
> 
> I have dv6 6165tx.bios is F.1A . Driver version is 8.882 . NFS RUN gets stuck at loading screen just before start of a race.It always gets stuck at that point.Game menu comes properly.When i start a race,it gets stuck at loading screen.I copied en.sb to loc folder in data.But dint help.Is anybody else facing any issues like this ?
> please reply soon guys
> ...



yup u were right , i also had d same issue , it stucks sometimes at d loading screen , don't know y bt it is so irritating  , sometimes i had just cleared a stage & then it get stucked & then i hav to clear it again


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 13, 2012)

vishu22 said:


> yup u were right , i also had d same issue , it stucks sometimes at d loading screen , don't know y bt it is so irritating  , sometimes i had just cleared a stage & then it get stucked & then i hav to clear it again



do you know why ? is it because of the game installation ? or driver issue ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 13, 2012)

piyus_h said:


> please sum1 answer my query



It will work but will void your warranty. I'd prefer an external blu ray drive as I've heard their performance is better

For those who are asking about latest 11.12 drivers, I've played batman arkham city using it and everything was perfect


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 14, 2012)

First of all, I would like to appreciate the moderators for creating this thread and troubleshooting.I decided to buy the *HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx* one week ago.I have a doubt, Is it possible to upgrade to a Full HD screen?


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 14, 2012)

hey every one i just bought dv6 665tx loving its finish ans shades updated my bios to the latest as on hp site now but i have the proble that i only get able to get 23 fps in nfs the runin highest ettings ,gta 4 gives sttutering while loadi)ng screen apppears and dont finally load if settins (view distance is set to max)

and now i checked that i get 16- 20 fps in crysis 2 at hardcore ,20 fps in gta 4 ,and same in bf3 what should i do please some one help me out i have already updated the bios and and use 6770m for playing but still no out put is this driver problem if yes than tell me the link to get the drivers which will make this run smoothly as on ur s systems


----------



## sarthak (Jan 14, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> First of all, I would like to appreciate the moderators for creating this thread and troubleshooting.I decided to buy the *HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx* one week ago.I have a doubt, Is it possible to upgrade to a Full HD screen?



No.



velociraptor said:


> hey every one i just bought dv6 665tx loving its finish ans shades updated my bios to the latest as on hp site now but i have the proble that i only get able to get 23 fps in nfs the runin highest ettings ,gta 4 gives sttutering while loadi)ng screen apppears and dont finally load if settins (view distance is set to max)
> 
> and now i checked that i get 16- 20 fps in crysis 2 at hardcore ,20 fps in gta 4 ,and same in bf3 what should i do please some one help me out i have already updated the bios and and use 6770m for playing but still no out put is this driver problem if yes than tell me the link to get the drivers which will make this run smoothly as on ur s systems



Update graphics drivers also, and change to switchable graphics in bios. Then run the game in high performance mode.


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 14, 2012)

sarthak said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Update graphics drivers also, and change to switchable graphics in bios. Then run the game in high performance mode.



update graphics to what ?i mean which versions please tell me which one u r using and please give me the link .thanks in advance


----------



## guyy (Jan 15, 2012)

hi guys,
i have a 6121tx and i am new to this forum.i went through some of the posts and they were really helpful.
this is not  a gaming forum but as some of the members have posted their problems, i would like to share my problem and hope for a solution..

i have played most of the recent games on this lappy and its performance was really good but somedays back i installed "StarWars the force unleashed 2" and as soon as i launch the game windows gives the message"SWTFU2.exe has stopped working".

i have googled for a solution for hours and tried some and nothing works..
so i think it is laptop specific problem..

i have 11.12 and f.1a and running in high performance mode..

has anyone tried this game on 6121 or other models???
if so how did u make it work????

please help guys , i really want to play this game.....


----------



## digyourpc (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, yesterday i went to spice hotspot of spice mall, noida to ask about the price of hp dv6 6165tx, the price i was offered was 59k, but they were offering the following accessories along with the laptop, 4 gb pen drive, intex 2.1 speaker, intex headphone, laptop cleaning kit, mts data card, intex mouse and laptop carry bag.
I want your suggestion is this a good deal as in nehru place i am getting the same laptop for around 57k.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sarthak (Jan 15, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> update graphics to what ?i mean which versions please tell me which one u r using and please give me the link .thanks in advance



ATI Catalystâ„¢ Mobility Display Driver

It is 11.12 install it, go into switchable mode from bios. Then you will get switching option on right-clicking where you can use either high-performance gpu (amd) or power-saving gpu (intel).



guyy said:


> hi guys,
> i have a 6121tx and i am new to this forum.i went through some of the posts and they were really helpful.
> this is not  a gaming forum but as some of the members have posted their problems, i would like to share my problem and hope for a solution..
> 
> ...



I am also having the same problem........ the game runs on intel but gives problem on amd gpu.


----------



## guyy (Jan 15, 2012)

@sarthak

thanks man, i hadn't tried on intel gpu . it works on intel gpu but i get like 10-15fps so basically not playable. Atleast now its confirmed that the problem is with amd gpu. BUT if you figure out how to make it work on AMD please let me know...I really like this game...

ALSO if anybody else could help, its appreciated...
tahnks..


----------



## vishu22 (Jan 16, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> do you know why ? is it because of the game installation ? or driver issue ?



i think their is some file missing in d setup , where u had copied dat en.sb file  ????


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 16, 2012)

vishu22 said:


> i think their is some file missing in d setup , where u had copied dat en.sb file  ????



copied to data/win32/loc .still same problem


----------



## yash12mehrotra (Jan 16, 2012)

i have a hp dv6-6121tx.i want to upgrade my ram from 4gb to 8 gb.
i currrently have single module 4 gb ddr3 1333 mhz, latency 9-9-9,made by hynix(hyundai)
(please check latency if i am wrong,i checked in cpuz)
i have following options-
1)Flipkart: Gskill SQ DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ): Ram
2)Flipkart: Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9): Ram
3)Flipkart: ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (AD3S1333C4G9-R): Ram
well i read a comment that adata ram (3rd optiom) didn't work in hp probook and that worries me a lot,
as i can't get the same ram(hynix) and now have to go with most probably with the gskill one.
PLEASE TELL ME -WILL THE GSKILL RAM WORK.(I WANT TO CREATE DUAL CHANNEL).


MOD EDIT: Please do not post personal info like email id, etc.


----------



## sidzkapoor (Jan 16, 2012)

Bought Hp 6165tx today for Rs. 56400 from Delhi ...and i must say this one is a BEAST!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

@sidz from where did you buy it ? please can you provide contact details


----------



## sarthak (Jan 16, 2012)

sidzkapoor said:


> Bought Hp 6165tx today for Rs. 56400 from Delhi ...and i must say this one is a BEAST!



Welcome to the club  Do update the bios and graphics driver for getting the power out of the beast.


----------



## vishu22 (Jan 16, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> copied to data/win32/loc .still same problem



i also hav copied dat file in d same location bt i didn't face dat problem again  .... now it loads successfully every tym i play , from where u hav downloaded dat en.sb file , seems to b corrupted as well ... give me ur email id & i will mail dat file ...



yash12mehrotra said:


> i have a hp dv6-6121tx.i want to upgrade my ram from 4gb to 8 gb.
> i currrently have single module 4 gb ddr3 1333 mhz, latency 9-9-9,made by hynix(hyundai)
> (please check latency if i am wrong,i checked in cpuz)
> i have following options-
> ...



dude i hav also upgraded ram to 8 gb , i hav bought d Corsair one , it also hav 10 yr warranty , 1333 Mhz , 9-9-9 latency , don't know about gskill brand , bt Corsair is most reputed & most reliable brand in H/W components .....


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ I am also using the Corsair module, and never had any problems. Go for the Corsair one.


----------



## yash12mehrotra (Jan 16, 2012)

i had got toshiba harddrive with this laptop(dv6-6121tx) and it crashed due to many bad sectors,hp gave me a samsung one with same specs.
toshiba one was slow and this one is slower than toshiba.so are you using ssd or the intenal harddrive?


----------



## rakesh0 (Jan 17, 2012)

hi frnds

just bought a 6121tx few days back..nd its a grt lappy but 

whenev i try the webcam the screen is totally dark nd its not abut li8 coz my bro's dv4 webcam looks fine inside d room..

so is it jst me or ne body else has dis pro....nd how to solve it

plz help guyz...


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 17, 2012)

digyourpc said:


> Hello, yesterday i went to spice hotspot of spice mall, noida to ask about the price of hp dv6 6165tx, the price i was offered was 59k, but they were offering the following accessories along with the laptop, 4 gb pen drive, intex 2.1 speaker, intex headphone, laptop cleaning kit, mts data card, intex mouse and laptop carry bag.
> I want your suggestion is this a good deal as in nehru place i am getting the same laptop for around 57k.
> 
> Thanks in advance



yeah go for it i got it for 58.5 k with only bag as a freebie i suggest u to surely go for it


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 17, 2012)

vishu22 said:


> i also hav copied dat file in d same location bt i didn't face dat problem again  .... now it loads successfully every tym i play , from where u hav downloaded dat en.sb file , seems to b corrupted as well ... give me ur email id & i will mail dat file ...
> 
> 
> 
> dude i hav also upgraded ram to 8 gb , i hav bought d Corsair one , it also hav 10 yr warranty , 1333 Mhz , 9-9-9 latency , don't know about gskill brand , bt Corsair is most reputed & most reliable brand in H/W components .....



i got it from the torrents.my email is pandavijaya89@gmail.com 
do mail me soon.hope it works.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 17, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> As far as the performance of the laptop is considered, I have successfully completed The Run at everything maxxed, and I didn't face this issue. This has more to do with the game installation, or other software problem. Sorry mate, can't help.



how did you do that? i cant run "the run" at highest settings. it even stutters at medium settings in the parts where you drive through them city streets at las vegas and some other places. playing it at the highest seems impossible. i have set the processor to 100%, the drivers are updated and high performance gpu is selected and the gfx card is not underclocked.
then how?


----------



## vishu22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> how did you do that? i cant run "the run" at highest settings. it even stutters at medium settings in the parts where you drive through them city streets at las vegas and some other places. playing it at the highest seems impossible. i have set the processor to 100%, the drivers are updated and high performance gpu is selected and the gfx card is not underclocked.
> then how?



dude i hav also completed NFS The RUN at ultra settings , it runs smoothly , even der is no problem lyk dat at d cool sense mode too ...!


----------



## sarthak (Jan 18, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> how did you do that? i cant run "the run" at highest settings. it even stutters at medium settings in the parts where you drive through them city streets at las vegas and some other places. playing it at the highest seems impossible. i have set the processor to 100%, the drivers are updated and high performance gpu is selected and the gfx card is not underclocked.
> then how?



I had some stuttering at those places when processor was at 60%.......at 100% it runs smoothly.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 18, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> how did you do that? i cant run "the run" at highest settings. it even stutters at medium settings in the parts where you drive through them city streets at las vegas and some other places. playing it at the highest seems impossible. i have set the processor to 100%, the drivers are updated and high performance gpu is selected and the gfx card is not underclocked.
> then how?



Well, me as well as my flatmate, both have HP 6121TX, and both of us completed The RUN at all settings at Ultra. So the issue with your laptop is something else. Sorry to ask this, but are you running the GPU in Fixed Mode or Dynamic mode? And are you facing the same issue in other games, which should run properly, or is it only The Run?


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 18, 2012)

vishu22 said:


> dude i hav also completed NFS The RUN at ultra settings , it runs smoothly , even der is no problem lyk dat at d cool sense mode too ...!



which gfx driver u have please give me the link i updated the drivers but it (the run )gives me 20-23 fps at ultra please tell me i have bios updated but dont have any idea about gfx drivers my pc is slow i dont know why and i get 30 fps in reveletions at preconfigured settings .,.,
hey will u do me a favour please update all your games benchmark scores like bf3,crysis2,black ops ,mw3,the run,..,,.ya and i need to tell u that f1 lags a lot ,,,i just now instaklled ninja blade wich too lags ,,please suggest me update htanks


----------



## sarthak (Jan 19, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> which gfx driver u have please give me the link i updated the drivers but it (the run )gives me 20-23 fps at ultra please tell me i have bios updated but dont have any idea about gfx drivers my pc is slow i dont know why and i get 30 fps in reveletions at preconfigured settings .,.,
> hey will u do me a favour please update all your games benchmark scores like bf3,crysis2,black ops ,mw3,the run,..,,.ya and i need to tell u that f1 lags a lot ,,,i just now instaklled ninja blade wich too lags ,,please suggest me update htanks



I gave the link for the latest driver above...........but did you go into fixed mode in bios ??? If yes, did you select high-performance mode ???


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I gave the link for the latest driver above...........but did you go into fixed mode in bios ??? If yes, did you select high-performance mode ???



ya  i did all that , will u please paste all ur games fps and the settings which u used  thanks in advance
and where is this high performance mode ,, are u talking about selecting high performance gpu by rightclicking?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 19, 2012)

guys i have all the things right i am sure of that, but i dont have the latest drivers. these are 1 month old drivers. will updating the drivers do the trick or am i doing something wrong.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 19, 2012)

Hii i am planning to buy hp dv6 6121 tx abd currently residing in noida ,please tell me which shop will ne nest for buying it price wise.


----------



## akn75 (Jan 19, 2012)

sidzkapoor said:


> Bought Hp 6165tx today for Rs. 56400 from Delhi ...and i must say this one is a BEAST!



hey dude
where did you get it from? Could you please provide details of the package? I'm planning to buy this Sat. The best offer so far I got from Nehru place is 58.5 + 2% for card with mouse, cleaning kit, tata photon data card 2 months unlimited, key guard. Thank you


----------



## digyourpc (Jan 19, 2012)

please suggest any good branded screen guard, key guard and a clean kit for my new hp dv6 6165tx laptop purchased on 16th jan.....
dont forget to mention how much all the mentioned things will cost me..

thanks


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

You do not need a screenguard unless the glare is bothering you.

It is a laptop,not some fancy touchscreen mobile.
Got your laptop now get some work done on it.


----------



## akn75 (Jan 19, 2012)

Anybody bought DV6-6155 extended warranty? Planning to buy the laptop on Sat, so is it better to buy from the same shop or online ?? Please also share the cost of 2 yrs extended warranty. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 19, 2012)

please tell me* how to reduce the level of battery wear*. Mine is increasing every two weeks.i am using on ac power mostly after it is charged fully.And also i am running on battery and discharging them once in every 3 days.reply soon guys


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Take out the battery,keep it in the fridge!
Not joking!


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 19, 2012)

akn75 said:


> Anybody bought DV6-6155 extended warranty? Planning to buy the laptop on Sat, so is it better to buy from the same shop or online ?? Please also share the cost of 2 yrs extended warranty. Thanks in advance![/QUOTE
> 
> 2 years extended warranty will cost you 4830 + tax.
> You can buy it online within 3 months of purchase, if you are on a tight budget, though its not actually fully online service. They have outsourced it to some third party to whom you need to make the payment. They will send you the hard copy to your address.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 20, 2012)

please help me guys im going to buy hp dv6 6165 tx this sunday ,please tell me which shop in delhi will be good for this


----------



## rider (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't think just buy this awesome machine


----------



## digyourpc (Jan 20, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> please help me guys im going to buy hp dv6 6165 tx this sunday ,please tell me which shop in delhi will be good for this


I purchased my dv6 6165tx from vipin imports, nehru place, delhi for 56600 on this monday only and also got carry bag, keyguard, quantum mouse and intex headphone.....


----------



## rider (Jan 20, 2012)

yash12mehrotra said:


> i have a hp dv6-6121tx.i want to upgrade my ram from 4gb to 8 gb.
> i currrently have single module 4 gb ddr3 1333 mhz, latency 9-9-9,made by hynix(hyundai)
> (please check latency if i am wrong,i checked in cpuz)
> i have following options-
> ...


I am using Kingston one.. I bought it for 1200 rupees and it is working fine


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you guys do with 8GB of RAM?
Are you all on 64bit o.s?
If not VMWare?


----------



## rider (Jan 20, 2012)

Heyy guys i updated my 6165tx's drivers from AMD website but in system info Run>dxdiag>display 
Version is 8.882.2.3000
Date is 30.9.2011


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

What is so shocking?
Your drivers are 3 months old...so what!!


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

rider said:


> Heyy guys i updated my 6165tx's drivers from AMD website but in system info Run>dxdiag>display
> Version is 8.882.2.3000
> Date is 30.9.2011


Which Catalyst version did you download? Most likely it is Catalyst 11.10 - the October driver.


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 20, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Take out the battery,keep it in the fridge!
> Not joking!



Are you serious?!! 
can some one confirm this?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

People have started taking me seriously!
Impressed!!


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Heyy guys i updated my 6165tx's drivers from AMD website but in system info Run>dxdiag>display
> Version is 8.882.2.3000
> Date is 30.9.2011



try these drivers . very nice updated ones specialy optimized for rage i am currently using these and no problems yet

Catalyst 12.1a UnifL.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> please tell me* how to reduce the level of battery wear*. Mine is increasing every two weeks.i am using on ac power mostly after it is charged fully.And also i am running on battery and discharging them once in every 3 days.reply soon guys


Not a big deal. Happens with everyone. Don't be paranoid. It's a laptop.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 21, 2012)

digyourpc said:


> I purchased my dv6 6165tx from vipin imports, nehru place, delhi for 56600 on this monday only and also got carry bag, keyguard, quantum mouse and intex headphone.....



thanks man


----------



## akn75 (Jan 23, 2012)

I also bought dv6-6165. Thank you very much for all the wonderful replies on this forum.


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

After going thru this site i got to knw HP dv6-6165TX is an awesome beast. I bought it today. And i went thru the threads but i am still not getting a clear idea abt the drivers to be updated and BIOS changing. so can anyone let me which are the bloatware to be removed and what to do abt drivers update?

I have been searching from mornng still i am clueless. Plz help me


----------



## akn75 (Jan 24, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> After going thru this site i got to knw HP dv6-6165TX is an awesome beast. I bought it today. And i went thru the threads but i am still not getting a clear idea abt the drivers to be updated and BIOS changing. so can anyone let me which are the bloatware to be removed and what to do abt drivers update?
> 
> I have been searching from mornng still i am clueless. Plz help me



BIOS update --> HP Notebook System BIOS Update (Intel Processors) HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)


----------



## akn75 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am facing a frequent freezing problem with my brand new 6165tx  It hangs quite often, 2-3 times a day. I have to force shutdown and then start. Also see the blue screen couple of time...
I have updated the BIOS and graphics driver and change the CCC to High performance. 
I noticed that this problem occurs during the power failure. Usually it takes a minute to get the power supply back with the generator. There was flickering problem earlier and then I resolved it by changed the CCC setting to high performance.

Today I lodged a complaint with HP tech support and they asked me to run the memory and hard drive test. No issues so far. Now they are suggesting me to re-install the OS. 

Anybody has similar experience? Appreciate your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 24, 2012)

akn75 said:


> I am facing a frequent freezing problem with my brand new 6165tx  It hangs quite often, 2-3 times a day. I have to force shutdown and then start. Also see the blue screen couple of time...
> I have updated the BIOS and graphics driver and change the CCC to High performance.
> I noticed that this problem occurs during the power failure. Usually it takes a minute to get the power supply back with the generator. There was flickering problem earlier and then I resolved it by changed the CCC setting to high performance.
> 
> ...






its exactly the same problem i'm currently facing on my dv6-6121tx...when running on battery mode,the laptop freezes and needs to be force shut down...however it runs perfectly on ac power...the support technician has also asked me to perform hdd and memory test from bios....dont know what the issue is..


----------



## ntomer (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I installed X-Men Wolverine Origins game on my 6165TX. It works alright, but won't run on full screen; even when I have set the resolution as 1024*768 in the game.

Please help.

Regards

Nitin


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 25, 2012)

hey my hp dv6 6165tx cant read the dual layer dvds i tried several and also new one which came with digit magazine .. ia m lot of frustated . i thought that it will be a dual layer writer but it cant read even dual layer....


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 25, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> hey my hp dv6 6165tx cant read the dual layer dvds i tried several and also new one which came with digit magazine .. ia m lot of frustated . i thought that it will be a dual layer writer but it cant read even dual layer....



I have a 6121TX and it has a dual layer writer for sure. I have burnt several DL-DVDs in the past one month. Never had any problems what-so-ever.


----------



## vinwins (Jan 25, 2012)

Bought my hp dv6-6121tx few days back. but amd auto detect does not install new drivers saying that your graphic card adapter does not comply. how to update drivers???
And my 3d mark vantage score is 6416. is it fine?????


----------



## Inflo (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a question.
Does hp have a variant of *dv6 6121tx* that comes with AMD 6490M graphics card?
Need to know asap.
I'm pretty sure it doesn't but just want to confirm.


----------



## sarthak (Jan 26, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> hey my hp dv6 6165tx cant read the dual layer dvds i tried several and also new one which came with digit magazine .. ia m lot of frustated . i thought that it will be a dual layer writer but it cant read even dual layer....



I haven't written any dual layer discs, but it reads all the dics that came with digit.



vinwins said:


> Bought my hp dv6-6121tx few days back. but amd auto detect does not install new drivers saying that your graphic card adapter does not comply. how to update drivers???
> And my 3d mark vantage score is 6416. is it fine?????



Go to AMD website and download the drivers from there or use the search in thread option to find the link.



Inflo said:


> I have a question.
> Does hp have a variant of *dv6 6121tx* that comes with AMD 6490M graphics card?
> Need to know asap.
> I'm pretty sure it doesn't but just want to confirm.



Nope.......you have i5+6490m in 6155tx.


----------



## rider (Jan 26, 2012)

ico said:


> Which Catalyst version did you download? Most likely it is Catalyst 11.10 - the October driver.


dude, i installed latest driver from hp website then latest one from AMD website but still getting info of 3 months old drivers. WHY?


----------



## velociraptor (Jan 28, 2012)

rider said:


> dude, i installed latest driver from hp website then latest one from AMD website but still getting info of 3 months old drivers. WHY?



dude i gave you the link to download the drivers those are specialy optimized try those they are the latest

hey every one while using my laptop it suddenly freezes and do not responds i try to shut down it but fail ..ultimately i have to press power button for long and than restart it .so please suggest me what should i do now ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 28, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> dude i gave you the link to download the drivers those are specialy optimized try those they are the latest
> 
> hey every one while using my laptop it suddenly freezes and do not responds i try to shut down it but fail ..ultimately i have to press power button for long and than restart it .so please suggest me what should i do now ?



seems like everyday a new member is coming up with this problem.I've been facing this along with another member..but no solution has been found yet.
well i have another issue along with the one mentioned above-all the old gen games like NFS Most Wanted,NFS Carbon and Total Overdose dont run in full screen mode,and it is very depressing sometimes.whereas my friend's vaio(full hd) runs them in full screen mode.
kindly help me out guys.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Well,DV6 magic has begun!

Exactly same thing happened to another dv6 thread in some other forum in 2009.

And honestly,most of you who bought it did know things gonna screw up sooner or later.
So why complain now?
You knew very well that after 6 months or so you will be spending more time on cooling pads and drivers rather than gaming.
Thank God it is still winter,just imagine what will happen in June,July?

Gaming on laptop is stupidity,
Gaming on dv6 is suicide.
Sad but true(ask google uncle those who do not trust me)

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## akn75 (Jan 28, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> dude i gave you the link to download the drivers those are specialy optimized try those they are the latest
> 
> hey every one while using my laptop it suddenly freezes and do not responds i try to shut down it but fail ..ultimately i have to press power button for long and than restart it .so please suggest me what should i do now ?



HP tech support asked me to reinstall, update driver etc. But still have this problem. They asked me if I would like to go with the replacement option and I agreed to it. One can avail this option within 15 days of purchase. I started facing this problem the very next day I bought it. Hope this problem will be resolved.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 28, 2012)

we rest our case that a laptop or any thing for that matter is as good as the user. nothing is ordinary if you know how to use it. we dont need macs just because they dont have any problems.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 28, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> seems like everyday a new member is coming up with this problem.I've been facing this along with another member..but no solution has been found yet.
> well i have another issue along with the one mentioned above-all the old gen games like NFS Most Wanted,NFS Carbon and Total Overdose dont run in full screen mode,and it is very depressing sometimes.whereas my friend's vaio(full hd) runs them in full screen mode.
> kindly help me out guys.





velociraptor said:


> dude i gave you the link to download the drivers those are specialy optimized try those they are the latest
> 
> hey every one while using my laptop it suddenly freezes and do not responds i try to shut down it but fail ..ultimately i have to press power button for long and than restart it .so please suggest me what should i do now ?





hey guys,i think i've found a solution to the freezing issue of my laptop.I'm not exactly sure as to what the real cause was,but I tried two things
1.restored my overclocked GPU to its default clocks.however it still created problem once.
2.reinstalled All the original drivers from hp support centre.this has really done the trick and I've been testing this machine since last 3 hours,but no problem has appeared.earlier it used to freeze once atleast every two hour.


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 28, 2012)

hello,

I have a doubt.Does increasing the fan speed from normal 30% to higher 50-60 % affect anything ? i have installed MSI afterburner.reply soon guys !!


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have noticed that my laptop(HP dv6-6121tx) has a strange illumination in the lower right hand(lower right corner) when the  display is off.When the display automatically goes off in Power Saving mode, there is a strange illumination in the lower right bottom, the rest of the screen remains black.
Is this something I should worry about? or is it caused due to the glowing HP logo(which is also in the lower right corner)?
Please reply.


----------



## vijayantp (Jan 28, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> I have noticed that my laptop(HP dv6-6121tx) has a strange illumination in the lower right hand(lower right corner) when the  display is off.When the display automatically goes off in Power Saving mode, there is a strange illumination in the lower right bottom, the rest of the screen remains black.
> Is this something I should worry about? or is it caused due to the glowing HP logo(which is also in the lower right corner)?
> Please reply.



it is there for everybody.it is because of the hp logo.there is nothing to worry.it doesn't affect anything.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> we rest our case that a laptop or any thing for that matter is as good as the user. nothing is ordinary if you know how to use it. we dont need macs just because they dont have any problems.


 Yes;I do not know how to baby a laptop.
After all I do have a real life.
Who told you that you need a Mac?
BTW,I do have a couple of Windows laptop also,and I do know a thing or two about Windows also along with o.sX,i o.s and android


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Jan 29, 2012)

Got my dv6-6165tx...
Should I install the latest drivers from the HP site?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 29, 2012)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Got my dv6-6165tx...
> Should I install the latest drivers from the HP site?



Use HP support assistant software to automatically update everytthing


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 29, 2012)

> Use HP support assistant software to automatically update everytthing



How can I do that? I don't find any "Update drivers" options in HP Support Assistant.


----------



## sarthak (Jan 29, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> How can I do that? I don't find any "Update drivers" options in HP Support Assistant.



Click maintain and then you will see a list of all the updates available.


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 29, 2012)

Which Cooling pad do u recommend for Hp 6165tx??


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 29, 2012)

i want to know whether i should use my laptop while connected to the charger or should i use it on battery once it gets completely charged?


----------



## saurav_wow (Jan 30, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> please tell me* how to reduce the level of battery wear*. Mine is increasing every two weeks.i am using on ac power mostly after it is charged fully.And also i am running on battery and discharging them once in every 3 days.reply soon guys



my 6165tx is just 4 moths old and my battery wear reached almost 12 %. i was also worried about the wear issue until the day my little brother was playing NFS:Run on my laptop on battery power.

since I was not monitoring.. he palayed until the laptop shut off automatically due to reduced charge level.. (he ignored the low battery warning that popped up)

when I rebooted and checked, my battery wear was back at 1 %..(after full charge)

so i suggest that you let your laptop run out of battery completely and let it shut down automatically.. it should get your battery wear back to normal)

but I suggest that you turn of your computer at 5 % level and boot to BIOS and let it run until shutdown..


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

Your little brother taught you how to calibrate a battery.

It is really strange that you guys do not even know these absolute basic things...but can fight tirelessly over things like Mac vs. PC or benchmark results.





Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> but I suggest that you turn of your computer at 5 % level and boot to BIOS and let it run until shutdown..



And the reason to turn off at 5%?

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## saurav_wow (Jan 30, 2012)

red dragon said:


> And the reason to turn off at 5%?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S2



I just took that number since my laptop always shows a warning at 7% and I assumed that it is a safe %(5%) which should be enough to save your work...shutdown and reboot into BIOS.. without the risk of running out of battery while doing so..

it is just my assumption.. you can also select any other % level you deem fit while calibrating the battery, it is up-to you. I just suggested.



red dragon said:


> Your little brother taught you how to calibrate a battery.



not exactly.. i would never calibrate my laptop battery in a way my Little brother did(accidentally) i would rather do it my way as I have suggested above.


----------



## saurav4128 (Jan 30, 2012)

this was the same problem xperienced by me but now its resolved.
i took my 6165 dv6 to hp service centre and they resolved the problem. if you need to ask more then mail me at saurav4128@gmail.com


----------



## themohit (Jan 30, 2012)

*Guide to update your intel + amd / ati graphics driver*

well i thought many were asking on how to update there graphics driver so i thought of solving that problem
here is how u shd do it this guide implies to all new dv4 and dv6 and other intel plus amd with switchable graphics 
*method 1*
1)got to leshcat blog IT Tips & Tricks
2)read the faq on the right side of site on how to update ur driver 
it is bit geeky but definitely worth it if u want to play latest games. ask on that site if any problem comes .
well u might not like to get leshcat driver but it is actually pretty safe as i am using it for quite some while and no problem has come up by far
so if u insist there is another method
*method 2 *
1) uninstall all amd software by going into control panel then reboot 
2) clean driver remains by driver sweeper then reboot 
3) download latest hp official driver and the install then reboot 
4) then download latest driver from amd site *support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystSoftwareSuiteVersion121.aspx or *support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst122Previewdriverrreleasenotes.aspx
5) then install it by custom installation and deselecting amd drivers and installing rest .reboot if application asks
6) then go to start menu>device manager>display adapters>amd 6XXX>under driver tab choose update driver >then browse computer for driver >let me pick from a list of drivers>click on have disk>then go to c>(to which ever folder u extracted driver from amd site) and selecting the inf file searching in the folders of sub directory .
7) then ur driver will be update reboot on ask 
now u shd have latest amd drivers 
i think this will help people .if i made a mistake do tell me or u can  ask any question


----------



## balkeet (Jan 30, 2012)

Dv6 + gaming = 1 year laptop life


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 30, 2012)

balkeet said:


> Dv6 + gaming = 1 year laptop life



If you plan to use it as bat and play cricket


----------



## maddy1205 (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys is 6121tx discontinued??


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah Dv6 6121tx has been discontinued. You'll have to go for 6165tx. I bought my laptop 3 days back. Even I wanted to go for 6121TX. Flipkart went out of stock so had to settle for this one. 

The best part i got 12% discount on this purchase since my bro is employee of HP. So i got 6165tx for 51k


----------



## vgr (Jan 31, 2012)

hey has anyone upgraded their RAM to 8GB? Has there been a significant difference when ur gaming?


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone knws how to run CS 1.6 in full screen? It runs like a window :/ 

Please help me out


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 31, 2012)

ISSUE #1:
There seems to be a problem copying from a CD/DVD to hard drive in my laptop.Whenever I insert any video cd/dvd and try to copy the MPEGAV or VIDEO_TS folders, Windows hangs, and the only option for me would be to remove the battery and put it again because Windows won't even Shut Down.
But, if I right click on the DVD/CD Drive and click copy and paste it in my HDD it works perfectly.
Is this an issue anyone else is also facing? Please suggest a solution.By the way, the cd/dvds i tried to copy are not copy-protected.

EDIT:
ISSUE #2:
There seems to be a minor issue with the spacebar of my lappy.When I tap the spacebar at the leftmost edge(bottom corner) no space appears on screen.However, a hard press makes a space appear on-screen.This issue is not there at the rightmost edge.I'd like to know if anyone else is facing the same problem. 

My laptop is: dv6-6121tx.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> ISSUE #1:
> There seems to be a problem copying from a CD/DVD to hard drive in my laptop.Whenever I insert any video cd/dvd and try to copy the MPEGAV or VIDEO_TS folders, Windows hangs, and the only option for me would be to remove the battery and put it again because Windows won't even Shut Down.
> But, if I right click on the DVD/CD Drive and click copy and paste it in my HDD it works perfectly.
> Is this an issue anyone else is also facing? Please suggest a solution.By the way, the cd/dvds i tried to copy are not copy-protected.



Have you tried taking out DVD when PC hangs?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 31, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> Anyone knws how to run CS 1.6 in full screen? It runs like a window :/
> 
> Please help me out



Go to Settings > Display and unselect Run in a window
If it is not there google for CS 1.6 Full screen patch



Chinmay91 said:


> ISSUE #1:
> There seems to be a problem copying from a CD/DVD to hard drive in my laptop.Whenever I insert any video cd/dvd and try to copy the MPEGAV or VIDEO_TS folders, Windows hangs, and the only option for me would be to remove the battery and put it again because Windows won't even Shut Down.
> But, if I right click on the DVD/CD Drive and click copy and paste it in my HDD it works perfectly.
> Is this an issue anyone else is also facing? Please suggest a solution.By the way, the cd/dvds i tried to copy are not copy-protected.
> ...



#1 Pretty common issue. I have wasted a couple of DVDs due to this problem. Use Power2Go or Nero for Copying. Windows CD/DVD burner utility is **** 

#2 Might be due to dust or some other problem. I had some problem in the past when half of the keys stopped working. I got the keyboard replaced from HP within 2 days


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 31, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> #2 Might be due to dust or some other problem. I had some problem in the past when half of the keys stopped working. I got the keyboard replaced from HP within 2 days


Firstly, Thank you for the fast response guys,This thread is gr8 
I don't think it is due to dust because the laptop is only 2 weeks old and I have been cleaning the keyboard.I will take it to a Service Centre this weekend.


----------



## vijayantp (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys,

1.It seems hp has locked the bios.So,we cannot increase the fan speed from normal 30 percent by using *MSI after burner*.even if i increase the fan speed,the fan doesn't increase its speed.
*Does anyone know about it* ??? 

2.Secondly,I guess heating issues are not much in this laptop.I play batman aarkham city,dirt 3, crysis 2 all in max graphics.Temp peaks at *66-68 degree* and lies between 62 -65 degree generally.I have kept maximum processor utilization at 80 % and I use coolmaster U3 also.  

 Your views please ! reply soon

thanks and regards



Chinmay91 said:


> Firstly, Thank you for the fast response guys,This thread is gr8
> I don't think it is due to dust because the laptop is only 2 weeks old and I have been cleaning the keyboard.I will take it to a Service Centre this weekend.



better use a keyboard guard to protect it from dust


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Secondly,I guess heating issues are not much in this laptop.I play batman aarkham city,dirt 3, crysis 2 all in max graphics.Temp peaks at *66-68 degree* and lies between 62 -65 degree generally.I have kept maximum processor utilization at 80 % and I use coolmaster U3 also.



Because it is winter bro.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> EDIT:
> ISSUE #2:
> There seems to be a minor issue with the spacebar of my lappy.When I tap the spacebar at the leftmost edge(bottom corner) no space appears on screen.However, a hard press makes a space appear on-screen.This issue is not there at the rightmost edge.I'd like to know if anyone else is facing the same problem.
> 
> My laptop is: dv6-6121tx.


May not be an issue,implented intentionally to prevent accidental space bar press specially for touch typers.
Two particular keys i.e the caps lock and the left side of spacebar is unintentionally pressed many times by the left lil finger of touch typers(I do make these mistakes all the time)
It might be a good move from hp.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 1, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> better use a keyboard guard to protect it from dust



I'd be happy if you could suggest a good keyboard protector/skin for my laptop(company name and price).
Also, Is a Laptop screen protector recommended?(Such as Scratchgard or Saco)?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 1, 2012)

@vijayantp @red dragon With 80% CPU usage and coolsense on, temperatures would hardly go above 75 even under maximum processor load. I tried this in summer last year. It is because processor consumes way too less power at 80% than at 100%. 
I am running the same power configuration now. Idle temps are b/w 30-40. 

@red dragon : I am not accusing you of anything. We all know HP has struggled with heating problems and Pavilion series have had a notorious past. But current generation Pavilions are very much comparable to similar spec'd XPS and Lenovo notebooks in terms of heating.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Feb 2, 2012)

I have my CCC version as 2011.0315.958.16016
Is it the latest version? If not, how should I update it...

I cannot download CCC from the AMD site as it is not detecting my graphic card.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ ,anually download the latest gfx driver package from AMD's website - Uninstall the current drivers > Run Driver Sweeper and clean off any left ver of the gfx card driver > Install the new driver and you will get latest CCC


----------



## swooosh32 (Feb 2, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @vijayantp @red dragon With 80% CPU usage and coolsense on, temperatures would hardly go above 75 even under maximum processor load. I tried this in summer last year. It is because processor consumes way too less power at 80% than at 100%.
> I am running the same power configuration now. Idle temps are b/w 30-40.
> 
> @red dragon : I am not accusing you of anything. We all know HP has struggled with heating problems and Pavilion series have had a notorious past. But current generation Pavilions are very much comparable to similar spec'd XPS and Lenovo notebooks in terms of heating.



How do you get Coolsense to work? It isn't installed on my laptop, and when I try to install it - it says that Coolsense is not supported on this machine?4


----------



## sarthak (Feb 2, 2012)

swooosh32 said:


> How do you get Coolsense to work? It isn't installed on my laptop, and when I try to install it - it says that Coolsense is not supported on this machine?4



It comes pre-installed. Type coolsense in your start menu and you should find it.


----------



## themohit (Feb 2, 2012)

hi i am experiencing screen tearing issues in mafia 2 no matter what settings i try and i am using 12.1 whql drivers so it is latest whereas i am getting well above 45 fps in ultra setting so is there any solution to it or anyone else experiencing the same issue please help


----------



## swooosh32 (Feb 2, 2012)

sarthak said:


> It comes pre-installed. Type coolsense in your start menu and you should find it.



Sorry, I meant to say it gives me an error message when I try to open it! It came pre-installed on my machine, but like I said, it doesn't work.


----------



## richie (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys a little help here!!! even in fixed mode and with the power supply on wen i open the amd catalyst all i get is the basic settings..i cannot change my screen resolution on it wen im connected with a external monitor..i can do it with only the intel control panel...wat can b done?


----------



## themohit (Feb 2, 2012)

swooosh32 said:


> Sorry, I meant to say it gives me an error message when I try to open it! It came pre-installed on my machine, but like I said, it doesn't work.



then you must have deactivated hp service(if u are getting coolsense is not supported on ur machine ) by going into msconfig.exe or you u have uninstalled hp support assistant and coolsense is uninstalled with support assistant


----------



## swooosh32 (Feb 3, 2012)

themohit said:


> then you must have deactivated hp service(if u are getting coolsense is not supported on ur machine ) by going into msconfig.exe or you u have uninstalled hp support assistant and coolsense is uninstalled with support assistant



Hmmm, as far as I'm aware I haven't uninstalled it! I'll have a look anyway though to check if I have HP support assistant.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 3, 2012)

CoolSense is part of HP Support Assistant package. Reinstall it, cool sense should start working again


----------



## prasathlr (Feb 3, 2012)

Today I was playing Most Wanted in LAN(WI-FI) with my friends in college. And suddenly My lappy Lost signal and when i tried checking i dint find the Wi-Fi drivers or Notification at all. In network settings there is no Option of Wi-Fi at all. 
I tried checking everywhere in HP support Assistant abt the drivers and i am not able to find any. Plz help Me


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Cany you see anything in the device manager?


----------



## prasathlr (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks 

It became disabled and enabled it 

I thought the whole driver was uninstalled


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats!
You managed to fix it pretty quick.


----------



## pulkit24 (Feb 4, 2012)

So, dear OP and other satisfied HP customers, any updates on your experience with your dv6 laptops?

Given HP's terrible hardware quality history, questionable adherence to warranty promises, and hopeless after-sales customer service, it would be surprising that none of you have faced any issues yet. 

Have you? Or can it be safely concluded that the whole fiasco with HP's brand image  occurred due to the batch of faulty Nvidia graphic cards in the 2007-09 period? In the latter case, I would very much like to purchase a dv6-6140tx.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 4, 2012)

pulkit24 said:


> So, dear OP and other satisfied HP customers, any updates on your experience with your dv6 laptops?
> 
> Given HP's terrible hardware quality history, questionable adherence to warranty promises, and hopeless after-sales customer service, it would be surprising that none of you have faced any issues yet.
> 
> Have you? Or can it be safely concluded that the whole fiasco with HP's brand image  occurred due to the batch of faulty Nvidia graphic cards in the 2007-09 period? In the latter case, I would very much like to purchase a dv6-6140tx.



My keyboard stopped working for some reason... you can count it as poor hardware quality
I called the customer care. They were stupid and asked me to update the bios while I was on the latest version already... poor customer care
However they understood it war a hardware glitch after 2 hours of phone calls and sent a replacement to my home in 2 days


----------



## sarthak (Feb 5, 2012)

pulkit24 said:


> So, dear OP and other satisfied HP customers, any updates on your experience with your dv6 laptops?
> 
> Given HP's terrible hardware quality history, questionable adherence to warranty promises, and hopeless after-sales customer service, it would be surprising that none of you have faced any issues yet.
> 
> Have you? Or can it be safely concluded that the whole fiasco with HP's brand image  occurred due to the batch of faulty Nvidia graphic cards in the 2007-09 period? In the latter case, I would very much like to purchase a dv6-6140tx.



Had a minor issue with the headphone jack........they replaced the motherboard in 2 days


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

If HP starts giving quality mobos, I guess 90% of its problem will automatically be solved.


----------



## pulkit24 (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay, so the after sales sounds fair enough.

Now I have this excellent offer of dv6 6140tx for Rs. 50k. The only problem is I will be shifting to Australia within the month. Do you recommend purchasing the laptop here itself (the international warranty isn't perfectly carried out). Australia doesn't have the exact same models.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

How does 6140tx @ 50k sounds as excellent offer?


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 5, 2012)

pulkit24 said:


> Okay, so the after sales sounds fair enough.
> 
> Now I have this excellent offer of dv6 6140tx for Rs. 50k. The only problem is I will be shifting to Australia within the month. Do you recommend purchasing the laptop here itself (the international warranty isn't perfectly carried out). Australia doesn't have the exact same models.



Dv6 6140tx comes with Windows 7 Home Basic and 500 GB Hard drive.Instead of this, you can buy dv6-6121tx for 53k .


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 5, 2012)

pulkit24 said:


> So, dear OP and other satisfied HP customers, any updates on your experience with your dv6 laptops?
> 
> Given HP's terrible hardware quality history, questionable adherence to warranty promises, and hopeless after-sales customer service, it would be surprising that none of you have faced any issues yet.
> 
> Have you? Or can it be safely concluded that the whole fiasco with HP's brand image  occurred due to the batch of faulty Nvidia graphic cards in the 2007-09 period? In the latter case, I would very much like to purchase a dv6-6140tx.



no issues. great for gaming. every game i've thrown at it runs at the everything set to high and the screen is the best sub-full hd i've seen. the hinges are great and the laptop is slim and looks awesome. the temps stay between 30 and 50 while normal and non-gaming operations and if the cpu is on turbo boost it gets to near 70. and while gaming the gfx card reaches max of 85. so no cooling issues and this was without a cooling pad. the battery life is 4 hrs 50 mins on balanced mode and you can game on it while on battery for 1 hr 30 mins. go ahead and buy the laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> the battery life is 4 hrs 50 mins on balanced mode



 Care to post a battery bar screeny?


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 5, 2012)

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/batterybar.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

^4:04 hrs, but still good enough. I see, your discharge rate is very low, thus giving good backup.

btw why so many shortcuts on desktop? Half of them are of games, seems you're gaming all the time


----------



## pulkit24 (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> How does 6140tx @ 50k sounds as excellent offer?


Don't tell me!  Amongst several options in my neighbouring stores this sounded pretty reasonable. Not much luck online either. I should really go to Nehru Place and check out the prices there. Do you have any estimates on the price?



Chinmay91 said:


> Dv6 6140tx comes with Windows 7 Home Basic and 500 GB Hard drive.Instead of this, you can buy dv6-6121tx for 53k .


I would love to, but folks here claim that 6121tx is off the shelf now and no longer available in the market. I was a bit too late!  



Prongs298 said:


> no issues. great for gaming. every game i've thrown at it runs at the everything set to high and the screen is the best sub-full hd i've seen. the hinges are great and the laptop is slim and looks awesome. the temps stay between 30 and 50 while normal and non-gaming operations and if the cpu is on turbo boost it gets to near 70. and while gaming the gfx card reaches max of 85. so no cooling issues and this was without a cooling pad. the battery life is 4 hrs 50 mins on balanced mode and you can game on it while on battery for 1 hr 30 mins. go ahead and buy the laptop.


That's great news! I'm going to look for the best deal on this one and then buy it. Based on your feedback I take it the display is decent? People all over the forums warn against buying Dell's 1366x768 screen XPS 15, due to some discomfort in long duration usage. I hope the HP screens are better.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

pulkit24 said:


> Don't tell me!  Amongst several options in my neighbouring stores this sounded pretty reasonable. Not much luck online either. I should really go to Nehru Place and check out the prices there. Do you have any estimates on the price?



IIRC it was available for around 48k. The dealer is simply looting you by trying to sell a discontinued product.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 6, 2012)

pulkit24 said:


> Don't tell me!  Amongst several options in my neighbouring stores this sounded pretty reasonable. Not much luck online either. I should really go to Nehru Place and check out the prices there. Do you have any estimates on the price?
> 
> 
> I would love to, but folks here claim that 6121tx is off the shelf now and no longer available in the market. I was a bit too late!
> ...



the xps screen is fine though not better than the dv6, its not good compared to the fullhd dell xps one but the 768p on the normal dell xps 15 is as good as any and maybe better than most but the dv6's 768p screen is the best.

and the 6140 annd 6121 have been discontinued for the 6165tx. if you can find those in stock then well and good, but the 6165 is the same except for the same cpu with a wee bit more speed and a 750gb hdd. its good but will cost more.




dashing.sujay said:


> ^4:04 hrs, but still good enough. I see, your discharge rate is very low, thus giving good backup.
> 
> btw why so many shortcuts on desktop? Half of them are of games, seems you're gaming all the time



it is 4 hrs and 50 min. the battery bar is wrong. you see that the battery wear level is 7% but in real its 1.8%, that my man will give another 40-50mins. and i tested it myself one night from 11:30 to about 4 in the morning. i watched a movie, dosed some music, saw some pics and of course the internet. and it still had some juice left before automatically sleeping.


----------



## vijayantp (Feb 6, 2012)

themohit said:


> hi i am experiencing screen tearing issues in mafia 2 no matter what settings i try and i am using 12.1 whql drivers so it is latest whereas i am getting well above 45 fps in ultra setting so is there any solution to it or anyone else experiencing the same issue please help



the 12.1 amd drivers for 6770m are not compatible with notebooks having switchable graphics.I have hp 6165tx.After installing 12.1 ,i experienced screen tearing issues in mafia 2.the most stable driver for 6165tx is hp's drivers itself.


----------



## sidzkapoor (Feb 8, 2012)

If anybody lives in Delhi and want to buy HP 6165 tx, Buy it from Osr enterprise in dilshad garden(HP World Showroom). Take my name and you may get it around 56K

My name is Sidharth. i buyed my 6165 1 month ago from the same distributor.
and do say thanks!


----------



## vijayantp (Feb 8, 2012)

calibrated battery today after two months. battery wear went down from 7 % to 2 %


----------



## richie (Feb 9, 2012)

!!!!!...hey guys a little help here!!! even in fixed mode and with the power supply on wen i open the amd catalyst all i get is the basic settings..i cannot change my screen resolution on it wen im connected with a external monitor..i can do it with only the intel control panel...wat can b done?


----------



## pulkit24 (Feb 9, 2012)

So I went ahead and purchased the 6140tx.

Apparently it is no longer in the market either. In fact, unlike 6121tx than everyone has heard of, no dealer in the length and breadth of Nehru Place knows about 6140tx! 

I got the model at GIP in Noida after long search. They have it in stock, so anyone should be able to buy from them. They charged 49k after some discount. I also got the carry bag! 

It's been 3 days and so far I'm very happy with the laptop! Thanks to everyone on this thread for the information, reviews and guidance!

Now lets hope this lasts a lifetime.


----------



## devan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

can anyone help me out? im a new member and got the 6165tx recently, and im having some problems with the graphics..
skyrim on low graphics(1366*768, everything else low) 10-15fps, acc to notebookcheck i should be getting at least 30..
hp coolsense is on performance mode, set to high performance graphics in CCC..i dont have an option to set the gfx card manually..is there something im doing wrong? havent updated the bios or anything..ive heard this isnt advisable as this will screw up your laptop and null the warranty?
help!


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 9, 2012)

richie said:


> !!!!!...hey guys a little help here!!! even in fixed mode and with the power supply on wen i open the amd catalyst all i get is the basic settings..i cannot change my screen resolution on it wen im connected with a external monitor..i can do it with only the intel control panel...wat can b done?



bud right click anywhere on the desktop and the third last option is to change the resolution. no matter which gfx chip is being used.


----------



## prasathlr (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 6165tx. It Heats a lot. When i was playing NFS HP the temp went up to 78* C max, bbut today when i was playing CS it went to 85 *c. I just cant understand how. 

How to keep this laptop cool?? 
 Plz help me out. I am first time laptop user. SO not much idea abt laptops


----------



## vickyrathore (Feb 9, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I have 6165tx. It Heats a lot. When i was playing NFS HP the temp went up to 78* C max, bbut today when i was playing CS it went to 85 *c. I just cant understand how.
> 
> How to keep this laptop cool??
> Plz help me out. I am first time laptop user. SO not much idea abt laptops


no need to worry it's an average temp. during playing when not using any cooling pad .so better to use cooling pad and use coolsense mode too.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 9, 2012)

devan88 said:


> can anyone help me out? im a new member and got the 6165tx recently, and im having some problems with the graphics..
> skyrim on low graphics(1366*768, everything else low) 10-15fps, acc to notebookcheck i should be getting at least 30..
> hp coolsense is on performance mode, set to high performance graphics in CCC..i dont have an option to set the gfx card manually..is there something im doing wrong? havent updated the bios or anything..ive heard this isnt advisable as this will screw up your laptop and null the warranty?
> help!



Download the BIOS update from the official HP site.Since it is from HP, it won't void your warranty.
In Dynamic mode(default), you may set Skyrim to High Performance mode by: right clicking on desktop and selecting the game and setting to  "High Performance mode"(GFX Mode).


----------



## sarthak (Feb 9, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I have 6165tx. It Heats a lot. When i was playing NFS HP the temp went up to 78* C max, bbut today when i was playing CS it went to 85 *c. I just cant understand how.
> 
> How to keep this laptop cool??
> Plz help me out. I am first time laptop user. SO not much idea abt laptops



Try playing CS with Intel HD 3000 and coolsense.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 9, 2012)

Use coolsense while gaming. Report temps after 2-3 hrs continuous gaming, If it is still high, I'll suggest another workaround


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I have 6165tx. It Heats a lot. When i was playing NFS HP the temp went up to 78* C max, bbut today when i was playing CS it went to 85 *c. I just cant understand how.
> 
> How to keep this laptop cool??
> Plz help me out. I am first time laptop user. SO not much idea abt laptops





vickyrathore said:


> no need to worry it's an average temp. during playing when not using any cooling pad .so better to use cooling pad and use coolsense mode too.



85° while playing *CS*, and still normal? Are you joking? Mate at least don't misguide others if you don't know the info.


----------



## clinton (Feb 10, 2012)

85C for CS!!!
I guess even starting Crysis will fry it off...
TC buddy,I too suggest run CS with INTEL HD gfx.


----------



## vickyrathore (Feb 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 85° while playing *CS*, and still normal? Are you joking? Mate at least don't misguide others if you don't know the info.


U play it for more than 2hr without using coolsense and cooling pad and tell me the temp you got.if i don't know what happens with HP laptops than no one know have three laptops of HP dv6 series after playing a hour without ac the temp reaches easily 75above.So better to take your suggestion with you and no need to scratch ur head for what other right untill ur sure.


----------



## vijayantp (Feb 10, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I have 6165tx. It Heats a lot. When i was playing NFS HP the temp went up to 78* C max, bbut today when i was playing CS it went to 85 *c. I just cant understand how.
> 
> How to keep this laptop cool??
> Plz help me out. I am first time laptop user. SO not much idea abt laptops



I have 6165tx.I play dirt 3,skyrim vs elder scrolls,nfs hp,witcher 2 ,lanoire,mafia 2 all at decent high graphics.The cpu and gpu temperature both peaks at 70 degrees and is generally between 65-70 degree.I play in a non ac room.I have coolmaster U3 . I have kept the max processor in power management at 75 % and use coolest mode always.
 the left side of the laptop gets very hots after one hour of play.
In normal use i.e. ,songs,movies,browsing,editing and other stuff temperature peaks at 48-50 degree and is generally between 42-46 degree.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2012)

vickyrathore said:


> U play it for more than 2hr without using coolsense and cooling pad and tell me the temp you got.if i don't know what happens with HP laptops than no one know have three laptops of HP dv6 series after playing a hour without ac the temp reaches easily 75above.So better to take your suggestion with you and no need to scratch ur head for what other right untill ur sure.



Well I didn't gave any suggestion, but said that 85° is just too much for CS. If this is normal for you, time to check your laptop, otherwise god saves your laptop. FYI you can see the post just below to your reply. Then you'll come to know who needs scratching his head.


----------



## vickyrathore (Feb 11, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well I didn't gave any suggestion, but said that 85° is just too much for CS. If this is normal for you, time to check your laptop, otherwise god saves your laptop. FYI you can see the post just below to your reply. Then you'll come to know who needs scratching his head.



read my post carefully and also see what the person(u r refrng) is saying (which mode and more than that he also using cooling pad).i'm saying that if u playing game for more than two hrs without cooling pad and cs mode than temp can reach 85 deg..


----------



## vijayantp (Feb 11, 2012)

vickyrathore said:


> read my post carefully and also see what the person(u r refrng) is saying (which mode and more than that he also using cooling pad).i'm saying that if u playing game for more than two hrs without cooling pad and cs mode than temp can reach 85 deg..



cooling pad can help to reduce the temp by 5 degree max.without cooling pad and other stuff also the temperatures should not increase more than 75 -80 degrees.its better to keep maximum processor utilization at 75 %..it reduces temperatures by 10 degrees.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 11, 2012)

but still playing cs on this laptop shouldnt get the temps to 85. either the coolsense settings are messed up or the cooling vents were severely blocked or he was playing in a really warm area. i play call of pripyat on intel hd gfx and the temps rarely cross 50.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 11, 2012)

Played CS Source for 4 hours. High Performance + Coolsense. No cooler. Max temperature 73. 85 is very high. I got 85 while converting a movie with coolsense off


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

vickyrathore said:


> read my post carefully and also see what the person(u r refrng) is saying (which mode and more than that he also using cooling pad).i'm saying that if u playing game for more than two hrs without cooling pad and cs mode than temp can reach 85 deg..



I guess replies by other DV6 owners are enough to answer your quote.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a dv6-6165tx. 
Whenever I switch to "High Performance GPU" in fixed mode, I get a error message that "your driver has crashed and recovered from a serious error". Then a bluescreen comes which says "Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed". 
Then I have to restart it and choose from bios DYNAMIC switching to make the bluescreen disappear. 

Then at restart this message is displayed-

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	16393

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	FFFFFA80095B5010
  BCP2:	FFFFF8800476C41C
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\021112-26208-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Bhaskar\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-40061-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


What should I do now? I had restored me laptop to my factory state but still the problem exists.
I can work on Intel Graphics but cannot switch. Purchased 2 weeks ago.
Please help...


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 12, 2012)

@cataluna - try these steps :
1 uninstall and then reinstall all the display drivers.
2 update the bios.
3 run ccleaner and clean the registry and the junk files.

and only use the drivers given to u b hp and the bios update should be the one which gives you the options to choose fixed and dynamic switching modes. this should solve the problem but if it doesnt contact hp asap.


----------



## abhi_techie (Feb 12, 2012)

I was under the impression that 6140TX had gone obsolete and lost all hopes of finding it and was gonna settle for a much more expensive upgrade 6165TX but luckily i ran across it @ Croma outlet 

Needless to say i purchased it right away @ 50K .... 

So all you guys do have a look at Croma outlets if you want to buy this lappie .... seems like they still got it stockd quite a bit 

nd ya ... thanks to all da reviews....really helped me to make up my mind for buying this baby .....


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Feb 12, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> @cataluna - try these steps :
> 1 uninstall and then reinstall all the display drivers.
> 2 update the bios.
> 3 run ccleaner and clean the registry and the junk files.
> ...



Thanks @Prongs298, but I restored my laptop to my factory settings, and then tried to switch via Fixed Switching. 
But the same problem persists so I am currently on a chat to the HP support assistant. I think it is an hardware error.


----------



## maddy1205 (Feb 12, 2012)

got myself 6165tx

costed me 57k


----------



## sarthak (Feb 13, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> got myself 6165tx
> 
> costed me 57k



Congrats  
Also upgrade your bios and CCC.


----------



## vgr (Feb 13, 2012)

what do u use instead of HP coolsense?
I tried a whole bunch o things way back but was never able to get it working after reinstalling it...
This is  the post on the hp forum:


> HP Cool sense Problem - DV6 6172 - Windows 7 64 - HP Support Forum


Do msg me if theres n alternative as in apart from reinstalling all the bloatware.


----------



## abhi_techie (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just bought a dv6-6140tx. Had some queries. I upgraded the BIOS and all the drivers using HP Support Assistant. In previous posts, lot of you adviced to switch the graphics to 'Fixed' mode in BIOS settings for enabling switchable graphics. After the update I went to BIOS settings but was not able to find any such setting ?   
Can any of you please help me with it....


Also which is the last stable version of CCC that supports Radeon HD6770M card. The latest CCC i.e. 12.xx doesn't seem to support Radeon HD67xxM series of cards. 
Please advice and also provide the download link if possible ....

T.I.A.


----------



## akn75 (Feb 13, 2012)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Thanks @Prongs298, but I restored my laptop to my factory settings, and then tried to switch via Fixed Switching.
> But the same problem persists so I am currently on a chat to the HP support assistant. I think it is an hardware error.



I had frequent hang problem and finally got a replacement. The new one is working good so far (touch wood). If you are eligible for a replacement, go for it.


----------



## vgr (Feb 14, 2012)

I just installed battery bar some time back... it says that my battery wear is at 10.2% and that it's still calculating the run time...


----------



## dsanandmca (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys, 6140TX has HDMI port? Any idea Why it is not available in flipkart? Where can i buy this laptop in chennai for reasonable price? Is it possible to install Win 7 Ultimate as dual O.S on this lappy?


----------



## vgr (Feb 15, 2012)

dsanandmca said:


> Guys, 6140TX has HDMI port? Any idea Why it is not available in flipkart? Where can i buy this laptop in chennai for reasonable price?



6140Tx was brought out exclusively for CROMA... They may still have some excess stock that they may look at getting rid of... so wait for a sale 
++yes 6140Tx has a hdmi port


----------



## naveen.raptor (Feb 16, 2012)

akn75 said:


> I had frequent hang problem and finally got a replacement. The new one is working good so far (touch wood). If you are eligible for a replacement, go for it.



I had experienced multiple bluescreens in my 6121tx.But i haven't done anything till now.Most of the times when i try startup repair,the problem gets solved.How can i check if its a major problem?


----------



## vgr (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone started playing The Darkness 2?
It seems to be working fin with my 11.8 driver. Just wanted to know if there was a significant increase  in performance if I updated to 12.1


----------



## d3b (Feb 17, 2012)

Having a strange problem. I run without battery coz i'm on a home ups. Sometimes the laptop resets automatically w/o any error/msgs. Can't find why it is happening. I found no driver issue so far(all are updated). I'm using on fixed graphics mode, and disabled 3D safeguard(thought this was causing the reset, but seems that's not the issue).
Someone else facing this problem too?

Pavilion DV6165TX


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

d3b said:


> Having a strange problem. I run without battery coz i'm on a home ups. Sometimes the laptop resets automatically w/o any error/msgs. Can't find why it is happening. I found no driver issue so far(all are updated). I'm using on fixed graphics mode, and disabled 3D safeguard(thought this was causing the reset, but seems that's not the issue).
> Someone else facing this problem too?
> 
> Pavilion DV6165TX



Does this happens with battery also? And how frequent?


----------



## d3b (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Does this happens with battery also? And how frequent?



yes, with battery also. It happens once in 2 days in avg. Sometimes it resets while using winamp or playing games eg HL2(I use a cooler while gaming, and the temperature stays normal). Once it happened while I was transferring files from ext hdd. I just bought the laptop, haven't paid yet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

d3b said:


> yes, with battery also. It happens once in 2 days in avg. Sometimes it resets while using winamp or playing games eg HL2(I use a cooler while gaming, and the temperature stays normal). Once it happened while I was transferring files from ext hdd. I just bought the laptop, haven't paid yet.



Sounds some internal problem (electrical) . If it restarts without battery, fluctuation from UPS could have been a reason, but _with_ battery, . Get it replaced if you haven't paid.


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 17, 2012)

hey guys i was going to buy dv6 6165tx(a little confused though). i just wanted to ask whether i should go or extended warranty or not.like do u think that it will need servicing may be because of heating or something. thanks in advance!

also guys can u tell me what fps are u getting in bf3 or mw3 if possible?


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 17, 2012)

^If you are able to get the extended warranty, get it for sure. Going by the past record of HP, you might face problems later on. I hope that it doesn't happen, but what do we know. Better get the extended warranty, and be on safe side.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^ +1, don't miss extended warranty, especially when you're with HP.


----------



## dsanandmca (Feb 21, 2012)

Can i install W7 ultimate or ubuntu in 6140 TX with W7 Home Basic as dual O.S? If i do so it voids the warranty?


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 21, 2012)

dsanandmca said:


> Can i install W7 ultimate or ubuntu in 6140 TX with W7 Home Basic as dual O.S? If i do so it voids the warranty?



probably not


----------



## sarthak (Feb 22, 2012)

dsanandmca said:


> Can i install W7 ultimate or ubuntu in 6140 TX with W7 Home Basic as dual O.S? If i do so it voids the warranty?



You can dual boot with windows and ubuntu, and it won't void your warranty. But you won't get any support for linux from hp.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 22, 2012)

has anyone got accidental damage protection plan recently for their HP laptops? 
How much that costs?


----------



## prasathlr (Feb 22, 2012)

My laptop is 1 month old, Since yesterday there has been so audible sound of fan running like sommething is stuck to the fan, such noise is coming from the area (Left side of TOuch pad) 

Any idea what is wrong, and did anyone experience this b4??


----------



## rahul3221 (Feb 23, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> ^If you are able to get the extended warranty, get it for sure. Going by the past record of HP, you might face problems later on. I hope that it doesn't happen, but what do we know. Better get the extended warranty, and be on safe side.



I got my warranty extended but the hp centre told me that there is no warranty for battery and adapter....


----------



## sarthak (Feb 23, 2012)

prvprv said:


> has anyone got accidental damage protection plan recently for their HP laptops?
> How much that costs?



1 year ADP is free of cost and comes with purchase.



prasathlr said:


> My laptop is 1 month old, Since yesterday there has been so audible sound of fan running like sommething is stuck to the fan, such noise is coming from the area (Left side of TOuch pad)
> 
> Any idea what is wrong, and did anyone experience this b4??



Never experienced this. Talk to HP support.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 23, 2012)

sarthak said:


> 1 year ADP is free of cost and comes with purchase.


 does that mean i can get my laptop replaced if i have got its hinges accidentally damanged.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 27, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> does that mean i can get my laptop replaced if i have got its hinges accidentally damanged.



Yes thats what it means


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Feb 27, 2012)

My new DV6-6165tx laptop arrived on this 25th Feb.
Ordered from flipkart.com in 58K INR.
1 strange issue I am facing is that when I plug the charger, the metal surface (laptop top surface, touch pad side area with Windows & Intel Logo) getting some electric discharge or may be due to some earthing issue, a minor current is feels continuously.
Is it dangerous for laptop component?
what is the solution for this problem as I have used other HP laptop charger also & the problem is still d same.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> My new DV6-6165tx laptop arrived on this 25th Feb.
> Ordered from flipkart.com in 58K INR.
> 1 strange issue I am facing is that when I plug the charger, the metal surface (laptop top surface, touch pad side area with Windows & Intel Logo) getting some electric discharge or may be due to some earthing issue, a minor current is feels continuously.
> Is it dangerous for laptop component?
> what is the solution for this problem as I have used other HP laptop charger also & the problem is still d same.



Yes, it is VERY dangerous for your laptop. Get your house checked for earthing issues and use a surge protector to be on safe side.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Feb 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, it is VERY dangerous for your laptop. Get your house checked for earthing issues and use a surge protector to be on safe side.



As I live in a rented house it will difficult to ask the landlord to spend on Earthing solution.
Is there any device like any particular power strip which can solve this issue?
As I searched on internet abt surge protector, it protects laptop from high voltage or fluctuations only. It doesn't do any thing with the Grounding current.

Pls suggest


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2012)

hello guys, I want to update my AMD graphic drivers but I am not able to install by downloading Catalyst Mobility 64 bit. It says hardware isn't compatible. What to do fellas?

Should I download 12.3 catalyst from leshcat blog IT Tips & Tricks


----------



## vickyrathore (Feb 27, 2012)

rider said:


> hello guys, I want to update my AMD graphic drivers but I am not able to install by downloading Catalyst Mobility 64 bit. It says hardware isn't compatible. What to do fellas?
> 
> Should I download 12.3 catalyst from leshcat blog IT Tips & Tricks



bro why don't u use "driver genius professional" software to update the drivers it automatically download and install the drivers.
As i check the current version is 12.1 not 12.3 so i suggest not use the driver from the site may be they for the other ati card..


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 28, 2012)

@dashingsujay- mate is it true then that i can get my laptop replaced under accidental warranty cover?


----------



## vgr (Feb 28, 2012)

has anyone tried playing syndicate yet?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 28, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> @dashingsujay- mate is it true then that i can get my laptop replaced under accidental warranty cover?



In all probability the issue is with the earthing of the building and not with the  laptop itself. I have had similar experience with an N70 connected to a laptop and i have verified that it occurs only at my home. I'd advise you to check your laptop at some other building(Not another room or apartment within the same building). 

Try it first. should solve your doubt. BTW leakage current potentially harmful to the computer.
And when using other chargers, make sure they are compatible (power ratings atleast).


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,
I am trying to play some old games like Counter Strike 1.6, GTA Vice City  in wide screen mode on my HP DV6-6165tx but the games are not running in widescreen or full screen. Running only in 1024X768 resolution. 
Even in the video settings of game I have selected highest resolution but still it is not running on widescreen. A wide black strip is showing on both sides 

Can you pls suggest the solution as I have already updated the Graphics drivers. The Graphic mode is Fixed with the High performance as active GPU?

My WEI is also showing 6.9 for gaming graphics.

Don't know what to do now.

Pls help guys.........



pranav0091 said:


> In all probability the issue is with the earthing of the building and not with the  laptop itself. I have had similar experience with an N70 connected to a laptop and i have verified that it occurs only at my home. I'd advise you to check your laptop at some other building(Not another room or apartment within the same building).
> 
> Try it first. should solve your doubt. BTW leakage current potentially harmful to the computer.
> And when using other chargers, make sure they are compatible (power ratings atleast).



Thanks pranav......
I plugged the laptop in my office & its working fine. No leakage current.
Thank god its not the laptop fault.
I will make sure that this earthing issue of my house gets resolved by landlord ASAP.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 28, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> @dashingsujay- mate is it true then that i can get my laptop replaced under accidental warranty cover?



Sorry mate didn't read your 'replaced' in the previous post  I don't think they will replace it, only repair it under ADP.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> As I live in a rented house it will difficult to ask the landlord to spend on Earthing solution.
> Is there any device like any particular power strip which can solve this issue?
> As I searched on internet abt surge protector, it protects laptop from high voltage or fluctuations only. It doesn't do any thing with the Grounding current.
> 
> Pls suggest



Get a surge protector for sure, preferably from Belkin. It should keep your laptop on safe side, but get the earthing checked for sure. 



Prongs298 said:


> @dashingsujay- mate is it true then that i can get my laptop replaced under accidental warranty cover?



You bash it on floor, and they'll replace 



sarthak said:


> Sorry mate didn't read your 'replaced' in the previous post  I don't think they will replace it, only repair it under ADP.



They'll replace for sure if the laptop is beyond reparable damage.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You bash it on floor, and they'll replace
> 
> 
> They'll replace for sure if the laptop is beyond reparable damage.



So that would mean that after 11 months of purchase I 'accidently' throw it out of the window they'll replace ???


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,
yesterday I was trying to install Intel High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver downloaded from HP website on my DV6-6165tx laptop.

But it is showing error "The minimum requirement for the system doesn't meet".

Pls help me with this error.


----------



## tapanflame (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,guyss
I am a new member of this forum.i have read  many posts and that are very useful to me.I have decided to buy hp dv6 6140tx from chennai croma.will i go for it or choose new dell inspiron n5110....guys plzz who has used 6140tx or other 61** series having amd radeon 6770 give some infos like any hardware problems  except heating isssues which is common and how is the screen..nd weather this graphics card will support future games like gta 5,just cause3 etc at least in medium settings....plz give ur valuable suggestionss.........


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Feb 29, 2012)

tapanflame said:


> Hi,guyss
> I am a new member of this forum.i have read  many posts and that are very useful to me.I have decided to buy hp dv6 6140tx from chennai croma.will i go for it or choose new dell inspiron n5110....guys plzz who has used 6140tx or other 61** series having amd radeon 6770 give some infos like any hardware problems  except heating isssues which is common and how is the screen..nd weather this graphics card will support future games like gta 5,just cause3 etc at least in medium settings....plz give ur valuable suggestionss.........



as per the reviews of 6770M Graphic card, it is able to withstand with the games coming upto next 1-2 years.
ofcourse you wont be able to play all games on ultra settings but on mid/low setting they will work fine.

I have 6165tx with 6770 2GB card & all games like NFS RUN, GTA4 working fine.

Dell's only high end laptops are good in build quality. the inspiron & vostro series are not that good. If you want to go for a overpriced but better laptop then go for Dell XPS or Alienware series.

Consider Asus K53SV also. A very good laptop in under 50K.

heating is common issue in all gaming laptops. As I used to play games for long duration I haven't found any heating problem in my laptop....thanks to the HP cool sense technology....on a safe side u can opt for a cooling pad too.....


----------



## saurav_wow (Mar 1, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> As I live in a rented house it will difficult to ask the landlord to spend on Earthing solution.
> Is there any device like any particular power strip which can solve this issue?
> As I searched on internet abt surge protector, it protects laptop from high voltage or fluctuations only. It doesn't do any thing with the Grounding current.
> 
> Pls suggest



I live in a rented house too and I had the same earthing problem leading to electric discharge. 
Thing is that not a single electrical outlet in the whole house did the earthing worked, however the outlets with 15amps or more (where you would normally plug in the Fridge or the AC or any power hungry device) had earthing working on it. 
So what I did was to just pull a wire from the earthing point to the point that i use for my laptop and solved (no more electrical discharge).
i suggest you check if there is earthing on the heavy electrical points and you could also resolve the issue without investing heavily on earthing solutions.

you can yourself test if a particular point has earthing or not..be careful and take precautions so as not to electrocute yourself.(Better take a help of a local electrician)

1.take 2 wire and connect with a bulb holder along with a bulb 

2. then put the two open ends to the plug, one in the live line and another end to the neutral end 

3. switch on the supply & check brightness 

4.switch off supply & plugged out wire from neutral end & put it into earthing point 

5. switch on the power, check brightness ,if it is same as before then EARTHING is very good if not then there is a problem with the earthing point


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Mar 1, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> I live in a rented house too and I had the same earthing problem leading to electric discharge.
> Thing is that not a single electrical outlet in the whole house did the earthing worked, however the outlets with 15amps or more (where you would normally plug in the Fridge or the AC or any power hungry device) had earthing working on it.
> So what I did was to just pull a wire from the earthing point to the point that i use for my laptop and solved (no more electrical discharge).
> i suggest you check if there is earthing on the heavy electrical points and you could also resolve the issue without investing heavily on earthing solutions.
> ...



Hey Saurav, thanks for brilliant suggestions.
I did check on all the power points in my house including heavy load point also but this leakage current issue is common with all points.

You wrote that "So what I did was to just pull a wire from the earthing point to the point that i use for my laptop and solved (no more electrical discharge)." 
Can you pls let me know in detail how exactly you did it.

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> So that would mean that after 11 months of purchase I 'accidently' throw it out of the window they'll replace ???



Just don't tell them you threw it


----------



## d3b (Mar 1, 2012)

I having continuous system resets. Also a new problem started these days. Maybe this problem is related to graphics driver, so I did updated the AMD driver from the HP site. Actually I updated all the drivers. And the old problem is driving me nuts. 
Here is the picture of my display(happening sometimes)
*s18.postimage.org/npz4nhz49/IMG_0643.jpg

Old problem was that I'm having an Event 37 error:
Source:Kernel-Processor-Power, Task Category7)
eg1. "The speed of processor 5 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 71 seconds since the last report."
er2.The speed of processor 1 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 71 seconds since the last report.

Event 219 error: Kernal Pnp
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_138A&PID_0018\56548615d81d.

Whether on battery or on AC it doesn't matter. It's not being just "off" by a power failure, but being restarted. Anyone got any solution for this?


----------



## tapanflame (Mar 1, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> as per the reviews of 6770M Graphic card, it is able to withstand with the games coming upto next 1-2 years.
> ofcourse you wont be able to play all games on ultra settings but on mid/low setting they will work fine.
> 
> I have 6165tx with 6770 2GB card & all games like NFS RUN, GTA4 working fine.
> ...



thank you sidharth....i will go for hp dv6 6140tx...any idea about hp customer care??is it that bad??


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Mar 1, 2012)

d3b said:


> I having continuous system resets. Also a new problem started these days. Maybe this problem is related to graphics driver, so I did updated the AMD driver from the HP site. Actually I updated all the drivers. And the old problem is driving me nuts.
> Here is the picture of my display(happening sometimes)
> *s18.postimage.org/npz4nhz49/IMG_0643.jpg
> 
> ...



try these links.
Help: CPU speed limited with SpeedStep turned on - Lenovo Community

*forum.notebookreview.com/asus-gami...s-g51j-x-cpu-throttling-investigation-21.html

As per this link this issue is due to the underpowered charger. May be you can also try to use a charger with higher capacity.

May be the answers of Microsoft given on this issue can help u more 
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...fa-48e3-8e74-70be9fd67017?tab=AllReplies#tabs


----------



## d3b (Mar 1, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> try these links.
> Help: CPU speed limited with SpeedStep turned on - Lenovo Community
> 
> [Fixed/Workaround] Asus G51J(x) CPU throttling investigation - Page 21
> ...



DV6-6165tx ships with a 120watt charger. I'm on a home UPS too. Thanks for the references, I already tried some. Mayb HP over XPS was not a very good decision. :'(


----------



## Chinmay91 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm using the hp pavilion dv6-6121 tx.I would like to know if the "feel" of the keyboard is the same when you press keys at the left and right ends.
For example, when pressing the '0' or '2' keys on the num pad, the keyboard goes in a little and comes back, it feels like it is loose.
Is this normal and can it be tightened?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 2, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> I'm using the hp pavilion dv6-6121 tx.I would like to know if the "feel" of the keyboard is the same when you press keys at the left and right ends.
> For example, when pressing the '0' or '2' keys on the num pad, the keyboard goes in a little and comes back, it feels like it is loose.
> Is this normal and can it be tightened?



Its not unusual. its called keyboard flex. AFAIK, there is no quick fix for this particular issue. Its annoying, but its pretty common too.


----------



## saurav_wow (Mar 2, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> Hey Saurav, thanks for brilliant suggestions.
> I did check on all the power points in my house including heavy load point also but this leakage current issue is common with all points.
> 
> You wrote that "So what I did was to just pull a wire from the earthing point to the point that i use for my laptop and solved (no more electrical discharge)."
> ...



well ..you need atleast one power point where the earthing is working.. 
either use the power point (with earthing) to power your laptop (you can use extentions)OR 
just connect a single wire to the earthing point(on the earth-working power outlet) to the earthing point (on the non-earth working power outlet) and you should be OK to power your laptop on the (now-connected/previously non earth power outlet)

I used 2 multiple pin plugs to achieve the same. i will add some pictures if I can when I get back home..


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 2, 2012)

is a now a proud owner of hp dv6 6165 tx.

Guys bought h p dv6 6165  tx yesterday when i tried to play COD 1 it say could not load opengl make sure that you have latest drivers ,first i tried with amd graphics and second with intel graphics but the problem remained the same


----------



## vickyrathore (Mar 2, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> is a now a proud owner of hp dv6 6165 tx.
> 
> Guys bought h p dv6 6165  tx yesterday when i tried to play COD 1 it say could not load opengl make sure that you have latest drivers ,first i tried with amd graphics and second with intel graphics but the problem remained the same



congrats bro.,enjoy


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 2, 2012)

vickyrathore said:


> congrats bro.,enjoy



Thanks vicky


----------



## dsanandmca (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys, does 6165TX has backlit keyboard and GB Ethernet? Where can i buy this laptop in chennai for low price?


----------



## Chinmay91 (Mar 2, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Its not unusual. its called keyboard flex. AFAIK, there is no quick fix for this particular issue. Its annoying, but its pretty common too.



There was a small paper clip that was placed just behind the back panel.May be it was placed there with the intention of reducing the keyboard flex.

*@dsanandmca*,
It does not have a back-lit keyboard, but has a Gigabit Ethernet port.Its cost in Chennai was Rs.60,000 a month ago.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 2, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> There was a small paper clip that was placed just behind the back panel.May be it was placed there with the intention of reducing the keyboard flex.



Very much possible... But have you had your laptop opened before? 
I mean one doesn't just happen to find a paperclip under the keyboard of a new laptop...


----------



## sarathsnair (Mar 3, 2012)

i have a problem in my 6121tx. i updated the bios version to F1B. whenever i change the graphics mode to dynamic to fixed or vice versa and, on saving the settings the laptop suddenly goes to power off and doesnt restart. i dont know how it is happen. i just reopen the bios again and it shows the previous save and quit dialogue box. their i can save the settings and laptop get restarted. But on the next time when i change the graphics mode the same thing happen. i got fear and confused wheather it is a hardware issue. pls help me


----------



## Chinmay91 (Mar 3, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Very much possible... But have you had your laptop opened before?
> I mean one doesn't just happen to find a paperclip under the keyboard of a new laptop...



No.It was the first time that I opened my laptop.Isn't it a bit strange?
Also, the two USB 2.0 ports at the right are not tight enough, I mean a slight push at any device connected there can result in disconnection or "One of the USB devices has malfunctioned" error.This is also an annoying problem.


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*

First of all ...thank u all of u for such an awesome thread,helped me a lot to configure my hpdv6-6165tx .
Guyz i bought my laptop a week ago and today its showing a battery wear 5 % ...Plz tell me what to do.??
How can i increase my battery performance ??
And also i need help with Hp Simple pass ..plz give me the link to the latest version.


----------



## vickyrathore (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*



rajul0616 said:


> First of all ...thank u all of u for such an awesome thread,helped me a lot to configure my hpdv6-6165tx .
> Guyz i bought my laptop a week ago and today its showing a battery wear 5 % ...Plz tell me what to do.??
> How can i increase my battery performance ??
> And also i need help with Hp Simple pass ..plz give me the link to the latest version.



no need to worry about battery wear it's ok for laptops.
To enhance the performance just use Intel Graphics.To do that right click on desktop and select "configure switchable graphics" and click Power Saving GPU and do ur work.Change to ATI if ur really need that(during designing or gaming) & Try using laptop most time on battery.
And at last link to all the drivers is
Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

To download HP simple pass go to "Software-Security" in tree structure.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> No.It was the first time that I opened my laptop.Isn't it a bit strange?
> Also, the two USB 2.0 ports at the right are not tight enough, I mean a slight push at any device connected there can result in disconnection or "One of the USB devices has malfunctioned" error.This is also an annoying problem.



Yep. Strange indeed. If there is no issue with the laptop and you have the bill. then I'd say nothing to worry. And the USB port issue is probably due to the device connected. I have seen it on mine. I just have a KB thats about to die. No fault of the laptop. could be the same in yours too...

BTW, did you just say you opened the laptop yourself ? Why?



vickyrathore said:


> no need to worry about battery wear it's ok for laptops.
> To enhance the performance just use Intel Graphics.To do that right click on desktop and select "configure switchable graphics" and click Power Saving GPU and do ur work.Change to ATI if ur really need that(during designing or gaming) & Try using laptop most time on battery.
> And at last link to all the drivers is
> Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> ...



Do *NOT* use the laptop on battery most of the time, especially not if running heavy stuff. an hour of light battery load once a day or every two days is more like it... Remember there are no hard and fast rules. And dont worry about the battery wear. the more concerned you are, the faster it seems to wear


----------



## rahul3221 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey guys...Anyone tried Windows 8 dev/consumer preview...
If yes, do the graphic and other drivers work with it, and what about switchable graphics...will it work...?


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys
Today i just noticed a wierd problem in my Dv6 6165tx lappy...The problem is whenever i plugged it in power mode using its charging adaptor and rub its backside it gives a tingling sensation in my hand.... The sensation goes when i unplug the power cord....Tell me what is this all about?


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*



vickyrathore said:


> no need to worry about battery wear it's ok for laptops.
> To enhance the performance just use Intel Graphics.To do that right click on desktop and select "configure switchable graphics" and click Power Saving GPU and do ur work.Change to ATI if ur really need that(during designing or gaming) & Try using laptop most time on battery.
> And at last link to all the drivers is
> Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> ...


Thnx a lot  ...i calibrated my battery and all was fine  then 
Just need help with one more thing...i installed a lot of games in it...no issues as such in any of them...but in *Counterstrike 1.6* I can't get the stereo sound :'-? in my headphones ...without that itz realy difficult to play ..plz tell me what to do ...i tried uninstalling the beats audio, still no improvement .
Also while during playing any game if someone calls on gtalk or skype or steam the game sound redirects to speakers ..itz realy annoying how can i stop it ??


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 4, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> Hi guys
> Today i just noticed a wierd problem in my Dv6 6165tx lappy...The problem is whenever i plugged it in power mode using its charging adaptor and rub its backside it gives a tingling sensation in my hand.... The sensation goes when i unplug the power cord....Tell me what is this all about?



Check this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1592559-post1953.html


----------



## sarathsnair (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone installed avid studio on hp dv6 ?
it doesnot start for me. when i double click the icon, it just open the welcome screen and disappears. i run this program in safe mode and it works. but not in normal mode. pls help me


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 4, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Check this:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1592559-post1953.html



okiez...m thinking of installing a power surge protector...will it help??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> okiez...m thinking of installing a power surge protector...will it help??



Go ahead with it and don't forget to get your house checked for earthing problems


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 5, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> okiez...m thinking of installing a power surge protector...will it help??



its good to have a surge protector, but in all probability it wont solve the earthing issue.


----------



## rider (Mar 5, 2012)

hello friends suggest me the best cooler pad for my hp dv6-6165tx laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

^This.


----------



## rider (Mar 5, 2012)

This coolpad has fans on the bottom.. but hot air comes from the left side in my dv6. There is nothing such hot in the bottom (i.e. HDD, RAM)
Plus this model is metal made. This might make laptop more warmer.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 5, 2012)

rider said:


> This coolpad has fans on the bottom.. but hot air comes from the left side in my dv6. There is nothing such hot in the bottom (i.e. HDD, RAM)
> Plus this model is metal made. This might make laptop more warmer.



You have got it wrong. Your laptop has intakes a the bottom, that is where you want to pump in cool air. You DON'T want to block the hot exhaust from the left in any way. that is only going to compound the heating issues.

You want cool air pumped in from the the intake vent ( underside of the laptop) so that it can absorb the heat from the processor heatsink, get warmed up an exit freely through the exhaust at the left. That is why laptop coolers have fans at the bottom.

BTW metal chassis are better for heat dissipation than plastic ones. So that tends to make the laptop cooler.


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 5, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> You have got it wrong. Your laptop has intakes a the bottom, that is where you want to pump in cool air. You DON'T want to block the hot exhaust from the left in any way. that is only going to compound the heating issues.
> 
> You want cool air pumped in from the the intake vent ( underside of the laptop) so that it can absorb the heat from the processor heatsink, get warmed up an exit freely through the exhaust at the left. That is why laptop coolers have fans at the bottom.
> 
> BTW metal chassis are better for heat dissipation than plastic ones. So that tends to make the laptop cooler.



What about Belkin Laptop Cooling Lounge?????????? any reviews on this cooler????


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 6, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> What about Belkin Laptop Cooling Lounge?????????? any reviews on this cooler????



From the looks of it, it has a fixed fan, which is not exactly the most ideal design. Hardly any laptop has its intake at the dead centre of its bottom and this is where the models with adjustable fans score big time. You can adjust the fan to exactly coincide with the the intake vent of the laptop. That should give the best cooling. Consider the following

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal U1 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal U2 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad

Flipkart.com: Targus Laptop Chill Mat Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad


----------



## sarathsnair (Mar 6, 2012)

PLS Help me guys 

i have a problem in my 6121tx. i updated the bios version to F1B. whenever i change the graphics mode to dynamic to fixed or vice versa and, on saving the settings the laptop suddenly goes to power off and doesnt restart. i dont know how it is happen. i just reopen the bios again and it shows the previous save and quit dialogue box. their i can save the settings and laptop get restarted. But on the next time when i change the graphics mode the same thing happen. i got fear and confused wheather it is a hardware issue. pls help me


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiii guys i have noticed Blue screen of death 2 times in my HP DV6 6165 tx, which i purchased recently, the first one was when whole screen got stuck and when i hard booted it gave me BSOD and the second was just an hour ago when windows was installing windows update it took half an hour and when i came back i saw BSOD .I have recently installed all the drivers from the windows update and games like ACB and LEFt 4 dead 2.


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 6, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> PLS Help me guys
> 
> i have a problem in my 6121tx. i updated the bios version to F1B. whenever i change the graphics mode to dynamic to fixed or vice versa and, on saving the settings the laptop suddenly goes to power off and doesnt restart. i dont know how it is happen. i just reopen the bios again and it shows the previous save and quit dialogue box. their i can save the settings and laptop get restarted. But on the next time when i change the graphics mode the same thing happen. i got fear and confused wheather it is a hardware issue. pls help me



Try to update it to version F1A...it is more stable then any other bios version......you u can also switch ur graphics to fixed mode with that...


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 6, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> Hiii guys i have noticed Blue screen of death 2 times in my HP DV6 6165 tx, which i purchased recently, the first one was when whole screen got stuck and when i hard booted it gave me BSOD and the second was just an hour ago when windows was installing windows update it took half an hour and when i came back i saw BSOD .I have recently installed all the drivers from the windows update and games like ACB and LEFt 4 dead 2.




What is the error code?????


----------



## sarathsnair (Mar 7, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> Try to update it to version F1A...it is more stable then any other bios version......you u can also switch ur graphics to fixed mode with that...



my current version of bios is F1B, can i degraded it to F1A ?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 7, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> What is the error code?????



It was giving some thing error in some new hardware or software installation


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 7, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> It was giving some thing error in some new hardware or software installation



Note down d error code and google it to find the exact cause of the error.......it will help you in identifying the cause of the BSOD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes I feel why the hell does dv6 requires so much of troubleshooting. I can't bear that much seriously


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 8, 2012)

it doesnt require any. to be honest all i have ever updated is the bios and that was to change the dual graphics switching option and that was that. top class as ever.

btw 2000 posts


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

A person going through this whole thread will say the same man. Every other person is complaining about plethora of problems. BIOS, drivers, games, this, that.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 8, 2012)

the problem is between the monitor and the chair.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

lol that way, laptop table can never be blamed 

But every person can't be a troubleshooter? Peace of mind is something dv6 owners have forgot.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Peace of mind is something dv6 owners have forgot.



I have never seen any laptop brand except apple giving complete peace of mind.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^Worth the premium, isn't it? And if not complete peace of mind, at least it shouldn't boil?


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 8, 2012)

sujay is right it does require tweaking but still there is nothing quite like this anywhere.

rachitboom you should edit the first post and make a list of the tweaks necessary to make the dv6 run as it should, i will pm you if you dont mind or we can ask others.


----------



## Abhinay (Mar 9, 2012)

Guys yesterday i run GPU Z info tool and found that my HP dv6 6165 tx is running on Pci-e 8x instead of 16x at 2.0.......i want to know that is there any problem or is it normal?


----------



## maxwayne (Mar 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried Catalyst 12.2 on their laptop?


----------



## red dragon (Mar 11, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I have never seen any laptop brand except apple giving complete peace of mind.


Not really,Mac users do not usually tinker much with their laptops.
In hands of idiots,Macs can be screwed up pretty easily.

And YES!DV6 and most consumer oriented laptops from brands like Dell and HP are trouble prone.
Everything,right from the ultra cheap TN panels to plastic cases used in these machines are well below par.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> the problem is between the monitor and the chair.



Agree. Problems are bound to crop up when you start tinkering with your laptop. I have used various brands over the years (not an apple so far) and usually its the tinkering thats gotten me into trouble. Except a wipro laptop with a failing HDD. 

1) Don't tinker too much ( relative)
2) Research carefully before you fiddle around with the settings. just 'coz one post says something, its not reason enough to believe it (including this  post).
3) Performance laptops are bound to have more issues than peace-of-mind machines. Thats a compromise you willingly made when you made the purchase.
4) Realise that laptops are not desktops. Handle them with more care.

Sorry for the off-topic rant


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

Abhinay said:


> Guys yesterday i run GPU Z info tool and found that my HP dv6 6165 tx is running on Pci-e 8x instead of 16x at 2.0.......i want to know that is there any problem or is it normal?


Normal. And even if it is not normal, it isn't a big deal. Performance shall remain same whether 8X PCIe 2.0 or 16X PCIe 2.0. 8X PCIe 2.0 has more than enough bandwidth for a GPU.


----------



## vijayantp (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*



rajul0616 said:


> First of all ...thank u all of u for such an awesome thread,helped me a lot to configure my hpdv6-6165tx .
> Guyz i bought my laptop a week ago and today its showing a battery wear 5 % ...Plz tell me what to do.??
> How can i increase my battery performance ??
> And also i need help with Hp Simple pass ..plz give me the link to the latest version.



the battery wear indicator is not always correct.Calibrate your laptop battery.its simple.read online about calibrating laptop battery.battery wear should be back to normal.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*



vijayantp said:


> the battery wear indicator is not always correct.Calibrate your laptop battery.its simple.read online about calibrating laptop battery.battery wear should be back to normal.



I allowed my battery to discharge till 10% and then recharged it fully.Before this process, Battery Bar indicated that the battery wear was 0.61%, however, now after the process, it is showing 3.79% wear. My laptop is only 2 months old. Is this wear level normal for a 2 month-old laptop?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2012)

HowStuffWorks "How Lithium-ion Batteries Work"


> They start degrading as soon as they leave the factory. They will only last two or three years from the date of manufacture whether you use them or not.



So yeah, 3.79 is normal.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*



Chinmay91 said:


> I allowed my battery to discharge till 10% and then recharged it fully.Before this process, Battery Bar indicated that the battery wear was 0.61%, however, now after the process, it is showing 3.79% wear. My laptop is only 2 months old. Is this wear level normal for a 2 month-old laptop?



I suggest you uninstall that battery monitor. Seriously, stop worrying dude. If there is any battery issues, you'll notice it. Trust me. Those numbers are misleading.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Battery Wear 5 % in one week :'(*



Chinmay91 said:


> I allowed my battery to discharge till 10% and then recharged it fully.Before this process, Battery Bar indicated that the battery wear was 0.61%, however, now after the process, it is showing 3.79% wear. My laptop is only 2 months old. Is this wear level normal for a 2 month-old laptop?


Stop being paranoid.


----------



## CloudS (Mar 14, 2012)

can someone tell me that at what position exactly should the fan of the cooling pad be on 6140, center or at the corner where there are 2 vents or some place else?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 15, 2012)

CloudS said:


> can someone tell me that at what position exactly should the fan of the cooling pad be on 6140, center or at the corner where there are 2 vents or some place else?



The fans should ideally be below the intake ports (NOT the ports where hot air comes out)


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 15, 2012)

my clock speed is 780mhz and that is the lowest it will normally go. i have coolest option selected in coolsense. i was wondering if some wise and kind soul would guide me if this can be used for the laptop and processor in my sig - The ThrottleStop Guide


btw i asked because its 15 'c in amritsar and my cpu temp is 47 'c. makes me shudder when i think the summer temp outside will be 40 'c +.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 15, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> my clock speed is 780mhz and that is the lowest it will normally go. i have coolest option selected in coolsense. i was wondering if some wise and kind soul would guide me if this can be used for the laptop and processor in my sig - The ThrottleStop Guide
> 
> 
> btw i asked because its 15 'c in amritsar and my cpu temp is 47 'c. makes me shudder when i think the summer temp outside will be 40 'c +.



No. The i series does not allow FSB modulation as far as i know, atleast in laptops. There are processors that are unlocked. those are the only ones you can throttle by this method.

Try editing your processor properties within the advanced properties of your power plans. That also helps reduce temperature. A change from 100% to 90% reduces temperature by something like 5C or more. Also blow out dust from the ports, reduces temperature at times by as much as 5-8C. I dont have a compressed air blower, so I just blow air with my mouth, forcefully 

BTW, idling at 47 isnt really that bad.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2012)

I right clicked on my desktop go to graphic properties in high performance mode.
A Catalyst Controller Center window comes off. I clicked on Information then Software Update where I see the catalyst version is 12.3, and I didn't updated from 11.11. How?


----------



## CloudS (Mar 15, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> The fans should ideally be below the intake ports (NOT the ports where hot air comes out)



are those the 4 vents located directly below and almost at the center??


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 15, 2012)

CloudS said:


> are those the 4 vents located directly below and almost at the center??



I'm not sure as I have not seen ur laptop model. But you should be able to make out as it is in all likelihood the biggest port on the underside of the laptop.

And if you fell closely you will be able to make out the air being sucked in thru it...


----------



## amey (Mar 16, 2012)

i formatted my laptop recently and installed new windows 7. But when i tried to install intel graphics drivers, im getting a message that my computer doesnt meet the min requirements. what should i do?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

check windows version (32 or 64bit) & graphics driver version (32 or 64bit).


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 16, 2012)

amey said:


> i formatted my laptop recently and installed new windows 7. But when i tried to install intel graphics drivers, im getting a message that my computer doesnt meet the min requirements. what should i do?



That happens. Install the actual drivers from the HP site, they contain the drivers for both the discrete and the intel card. They will install properly.


----------



## amey (Mar 16, 2012)

even the ati drivers wont install.. it shows a message saying the graphic adapter is not supported.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 16, 2012)

then check the windows version and your driver version to see that they match like sam said.
If it matches, try right-clicking and run as administrator.

Did you install any other graphics drivers from any other sources?


----------



## akn75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Help required
My 2 month old laptop is not switching on  It was running on battery mode and I was away for a while. When I came back I saw the power button light is blinking, I tried to on it by clicking the power button but no response. I thought the battery is down and switch on the power cable. Still no response, so I force shut down by pressing the power button. It is not switching on after that... Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 17, 2012)

akn75 said:


> Help required
> My 2 month old laptop is not switching on  It was running on battery mode and I was away for a while. When I came back I saw the power button light is blinking, I tried to on it by clicking the power button but no response. I thought the battery is down and switch on the power cable. Still no response, so I force shut down by pressing the power button. It is not switching on after that... Any help is really appreciated.



Power button blinking? Thats the laptop in sleep mode AFAIK...
Let the battery charge for a while and then keep in connected to the power source and try switching on...


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 17, 2012)

akn75 said:


> Help required
> My 2 month old laptop is not switching on  It was running on battery mode and I was away for a while. When I came back I saw the power button light is blinking, I tried to on it by clicking the power button but no response. I thought the battery is down and switch on the power cable. Still no response, so I force shut down by pressing the power button. It is not switching on after that... Any help is really appreciated.



May be try taking out the battery and on the laptop without battery i think this should work


----------



## Anirban Dev (Mar 17, 2012)

I went to some of the big shops in bhubaneswar. Most no longer carry the 6121tx. those who do wont budge below 55k. However, the 6165 is available in 57 k. Is that a good deal under current situation, or is the 6165 too on the verge of being phased out to make way for a similar model with a better gpu? Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## akn75 (Mar 17, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> May be try taking out the battery and on the laptop without battery i think this should work



Thank you all. 
It was a strange problem... I tried all possible options and it didn't work. This morning I switch on the laptop and see the booting blue screen.. I was happy but then the screen went blank, I use the finger print sensor to login. It was successful as I heard the windows logon sound. I tried close and open the lid but no use but I left it close for sometime. I tried open it after 2-3 hours, surprisingly the I could see the windows logon on the screen. I still don't know what was wrong


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 17, 2012)

akn75 said:


> Help required
> My 2 month old laptop is not switching on  It was running on battery mode and I was away for a while. When I came back I saw the power button light is blinking, I tried to on it by clicking the power button but no response. I thought the battery is down and switch on the power cable. Still no response, so I force shut down by pressing the power button. It is not switching on after that... Any help is really appreciated.



i had faced the same problem last week...happend 2-3 times...every time i took out the battery and placed it back, it started working....

since your laptop is 2 months old, it must be in warranty, visit HP service center.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 17, 2012)

akn75 said:


> Thank you all.
> It was a strange problem... I tried all possible options and it didn't work. This morning I switch on the laptop and see the booting blue screen.. I was happy but then the screen went blank, I use the finger print sensor to login. It was successful as I heard the windows logon sound. I tried close and open the lid but no use but I left it close for sometime. I tried open it after 2-3 hours, surprisingly the I could see the windows logon on the screen. I still don't know what was wrong



If the problem persists call HP support.



Anirban Dev said:


> I went to some of the big shops in bhubaneswar. Most no longer carry the 6121tx. those who do wont budge below 55k. However, the 6165 is available in 57 k. Is that a good deal under current situation, or is the 6165 too on the verge of being phased out to make way for a similar model with a better gpu? Anyone have any info on this?



For 2k more 6165 is a better deal. But seeing that 6121 came about 4-5 months after 6017, and 6165 came after 6121 in the same time, a new model with 7000 series gpu might be coming soon.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 18, 2012)

guys help me out whenever i try to access hit the escape button during the booting to access the system recovery it displays a list a menu after when i press f11 for system recovery it says that windows fail to start and whenever i exit from that windows loads fine, and one more thing the laptop came with 680 GB partition and i have manually created three more partition from it so after using the recovery option will all partitions will be erased or just the c drive


----------



## CloudS (Mar 18, 2012)

for the cooling, the cooler fans placed below the vents doesn't seem to change the temp. Should they be blowing air into the vent or sucking out of it?


----------



## sarthak (Mar 18, 2012)

The new dv6-7000 revealed with Ivy Bridge and Nvidia GT630 graphics.
HP Pavilion dv6-7000 Entertainment Notebook PC series specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products



tusharkeshri said:


> guys help me out whenever i try to access hit the escape button during the booting to access the system recovery it displays a list a menu after when i press f11 for system recovery it says that windows fail to start and whenever i exit from that windows loads fine, and one more thing the laptop came with 680 GB partition and i have manually created three more partition from it so after using the recovery option will all partitions will be erased or just the c drive



Did you convert the disk to dynamic to make the partitions ? If so then it might not be able to boot into the recovery menu. When you use recovery option everything will be erased and your laptop will be as it was when you first opened it.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 18, 2012)

And idea how the NVIDIA 630 compares to GT 540 and HD6770?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

2nd variant would nearly be equal to 6770. If less then by a small margin.


----------



## Sking (Mar 19, 2012)

any idea when it gets to india??


----------



## Chinmay91 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a few doubts regarding the protection of my laptop... 
I switch on my A/C whole night in my room(where the laptop is).In the morning, I notice that water vapors have condensed on its surface.
1.Would it be a good idea to cover it in some kind of a cloth to reduce this condensation? 
2.And will this lead to eventual rusting or degradation of internal parts of the laptop in the long run?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> I have a few doubts regarding the protection of my laptop...
> I switch on my A/C whole night in my room(where the laptop is).In the morning, I notice that water vapors have condensed on its surface.
> 1.Would it be a good idea to cover it in some kind of a cloth to reduce this condensation?
> 2.And will this lead to eventual rusting or degradation of internal parts of the laptop in the long run?



1) Yes
2)Depends on the built of laptop (the material used, but the chances are minimal)


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> The new dv6-7000 revealed with Ivy Bridge and Nvidia GT630 graphics.
> HP Pavilion dv6-7000 Entertainment Notebook PC series specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products
> 
> 
> ...



ya one of the disk was converted to dynamic while partioning, now i have again formatted the dynamic drive but it still not working


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> ya one of the disk was converted to dynamic while partioning



You'll have to full format the HDD then.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You'll have to full format the HDD then.



but i searched on net and there is one software which converts dynamic disk to the basic disk and the partition which is of 50 GB is the dynamic one in my laptop should i convert into basic one or i delete the partition itself



dashing.sujay said:


> You'll have to full format the HDD then.



ok what shud i do now odr than formatting HDD


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 19, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> I have a few doubts regarding the protection of my laptop...
> I switch on my A/C whole night in my room(where the laptop is).In the morning, I notice that water vapors have condensed on its surface.
> 1.Would it be a good idea to cover it in some kind of a cloth to reduce this condensation?
> 2.And will this lead to eventual rusting or degradation of internal parts of the laptop in the long run?



1) Better use plastic.
2) Water inside the laptop is NOT a good thing. It can short out your motherboard.
Happened to me last month


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> but i searched on net and there is one software which converts dynamic disk to the basic disk and the partition which is of 50 GB is the dynamic one in my laptop should i convert into basic one or i delete the partition itself
> 
> 
> 
> ok what shud i do now odr than formatting HDD



Well problem is dynamic disk renders windows unbootable, and I couldn't find a soft which turns into basic without need of reinstalling win. Try your luck. I'm not saying it can't be done, just that I didn't came across it.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well problem is dynamic disk renders windows unbootable, and I couldn't find a soft which turns into basic without need of reinstalling win. Try your luck. I'm not saying it can't be done, just that I didn't came across it.



for reinstalling windows i need my recovery to be working and if i format the drive i will end up losing the data and i came across this microsoft page

Change a Dynamic Disk Back to a Basic Disk  

 which says that the HDD shud be empty while performing the dynamic to basic conversion i performed that one also but it says all volumes must be empty but how can i empty the c drive luks like i have to call the HP support.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^No its easy. just that you'll loose the recovery partition. If you're ready then I can tell you the steps to convert.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^No its easy. just that you'll loose the recovery partition. If you're ready then I can tell you the steps to convert.



i bought  my laptop on 1st march so its still pretty new and i cant risk it and perform a full format and end up losing the original windows 7 and im also getting a chance to judge the HP support y lose it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^Recovery CD ? And if you ever accidentally end formatting recovery partition, just take it to HP service centre and they'll fix things for you. How can you loose original windows just by formatting a partition?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Recovery CD ? And if you ever accidentally end formatting recovery partition, just take it to HP service centre and they'll fix things for you. How can you loose original windows just by formatting a partition?



well im calling the HP guy 2mrw lets c what he does  though you can tell me the steps


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Just boot from 7 dvd (normal OS installation DVD). Enter command line.

>Diskpart
>list disk
>select disk # (type no of your HDD displayed after previous command, most probabaly it will be 0)
>clean
>exit

Now continue with installation process. Untill and unless you "clean" the disk, windows setup won't allow you to do partition and go with installation ahead.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just boot from 7 dvd (normal OS installation DVD). Enter command line.
> 
> >Diskpart
> >list disk
> ...


the same thing which was there on the above mentioned link but the problem is that i dont have a windows 7 disc right now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

I didn't saw that link and I learnt this by hit & trial when I myself encountered this problem. Can you boot into HP recovery?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't saw that link and I learnt this by hit & trial when I myself encountered this problem. Can you boot into HP recovery?



Ahh you got the problem now as stated earlier i cannot boot into my hp recovery . the story started as :
1. on thursday i noticed that my copy paste thing  is not working i searched on net regarding this topic but cudn't get the desired result. 
2. so i began a system scan through my Microsoft security essentials bt it was not able to detect any virus so i posted my problem in one of the group in facebook they said its bcoz of virus so uninstalled my MSE and installed Kaspersky for the full system scan and it also detected nothing so going by the phrase "for virus prevention is btr than cure" i decided to perform a recovery bt was confused as i had already created four partition out of my original HDD that either all my partition will be deleted and my laptop will return to factory mode or the c drive only will be erased . 
3.  i decided to take the risk, bt my suprise i was not able to perform the recovery from the recovery menu as it was saying its disabled the only option it was showing was the microsoft restore option to a date earlier either on wednesday since my copy paste thing as working on the wednesday 
4. i decided to go for this option and it was well executed. the windows returned to the earlier date but when i now tried to access the recovery while booting by pressing f11 it gave some error like windows fail to start and all that issues,since the windows was working f9 i was surprised by the same i searched the same on the net few other hp laptop were suffering from this but i was not able to get a satisfactory answer why and one thing more while i was my firs partition on my laptop it gave me some warning i cant remember exactly that some dynamic disk since i was able to create the partition widout ignoring the warning i ignored it ,when sarthak told me abt the same i now remember.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, when you create a extended partition after 3 _primary_ partitions, it gives warning that you need to convert to dynamic disk for that and ppl go ahead.

If your recovery partition has corrupted, then you can't do anything except contacting HP.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, when you create a extended partition after 3 _primary_ partitions, it gives warning that you need to convert to dynamic disk for that and ppl go ahead.
> 
> If your recovery partition has corrupted, then you can't do anything except contacting HP.



I dont think my partition is corrupted i think the problem is that i converted m disks to dynamic so it is not able to find it.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi friends,

I was trying yesterday to tune up my 6165tx laptop using the HP Support Assistant utility.

The issue is that this utility was running for the whole day (morning 8am to night 10Pm) but still this tuning process was not completed & was still showing "accessing hardware & software issues".

Is it normal for this utility to take this much time?


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> The new dv6-7000 revealed with Ivy Bridge and Nvidia GT630 graphics.
> HP Pavilion dv6-7000 Entertainment Notebook PC series specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> The new dv6-7000 revealed with Ivy Bridge and Nvidia GT630 graphics.
> HP Pavilion dv6-7000 Entertainment Notebook PC series specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the dv6-6165tx 15 dayz back , just wanted to know if dv6 7000 would have been a better option ??
Performance difference ? and price difference too ?
I got my 6165 for 57,800k.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 19, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> I dont think my partition is corrupted i think the problem is that i converted m disks to dynamic so it is not able to find it.



Are you unable to access the recovery partition in windows also ? If not create the recovery disks and use them for system restore. If your system restore partition is not corrupted, you can also take a backup of the recovery and HP Tools drives, format the hard disk, and then replace those drives and then boot from recovery drive and go for system restore. You can also try Sujay's method, or simply call the HP service.


----------



## Sking (Mar 19, 2012)

rajul0616 said:


> I bought the dv6-6165tx 15 dayz back , just wanted to know if dv6 7000 would have been a better option ??
> Performance difference ? and price difference too ?
> I got my 6165 for 57,800k.



why didnt u get a 6121tx??


----------



## velociraptor (Mar 19, 2012)

hey every one can you please tell me what fps are you getting in nfs the run on all ultra settings and,on arkham city,syndicate and other game available i just wanna test that wether my gpu is performing well or not i have 6165tx.

and i also wanna share that my friends gt540m in ideapad is performing equal to hd 6770m is that possible sometimes in few games its performing better than mine what might be the issue with my gpu.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 19, 2012)

rajul0616 said:


> I bought a hp-dv6 6165tx just 15 days back ...would dv6-7000 be a better option ?? Whats the performance difference ?? ( processor and gpu )
> Is there any replacement policy in hp  ??



There isn't much difference in the performance of the GPU, but the processor is clocked higher. Also the integrated graphics of ivy bridge are much better (reported to be upto 84% better than sandy bridge).
And no, you can't get your laptop replaced for a new one


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Are you unable to access the recovery partition in windows also ? If not create the recovery disks and use them for system restore. If your system restore partition is not corrupted, you can also take a backup of the recovery and HP Tools drives, format the hard disk, and then replace those drives and then boot from recovery drive and go for system restore. You can also try Sujay's method, or simply call the HP service.



I talked with the Hp support they told your recovery partition is corrupted and told that you will have to pay for your recovery discs as your software warranty has expired i was like WTF i purchased on 1st march how can it be expired they said its only of 90 days , they asked me to email me the scanned copy of proof of purchase after that they were convinced and they are sending me the recovery discs. , so waiting for my recovery discs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^So lame of HP.


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sking said:


> why didnt u get a 6121tx??



Coz it has been discontinued


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 19, 2012)

sarthak said:


> There isn't much difference in the performance of the GPU, but the processor is clocked higher. Also the integrated graphics of ivy bridge are much better (reported to be upto 84% better than sandy bridge).
> And no, you can't get your laptop replaced for a new one



84% :O  thats a lot :O
Anywayz m just curious to know that when we have set our GPU to Fixed via BIOS. Then where exactly the integrated graphics come into play?? (Might be a sill question but if we always use our GPU then Whats the use of 84 % performance Difference in terms of graphics??)


----------



## sarthak (Mar 19, 2012)

^^^ When you set your GPU to fixed, it means that you can use either the integrated or the discreet GPU. You can select which one you want to use by right-clicking on desktop and clicking on configure switchable graphics. This way if you use the laptop on battery and are not doing any GPU intensive task like playing games or doing video editing then you can switch to the integrated GPU so as to have longer battery life. You can change back to discreet for doing GPU intensive tasks.
On the contrary when you are in dynamic mode, the laptop automatically uses the discreet GPU whenever you start any GPU intensive task, so that you don't have to switch between GPUs manually. 
The 84% performance increase would be really useful if you want to play games and don't have access to a power socket, like while travelling.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 19, 2012)

rajul0616 said:


> 84% :O  thats a lot :O
> Anywayz m just curious to know that when we have set our GPU to Fixed via BIOS. Then where exactly the integrated graphics come into play?? (Might be a sill question but if we always use our GPU then Whats the use of 84 % performance Difference in terms of graphics??)



You use the discrete GPU only for intensive tasks like gaming. Rest of the time you switch back to the intel graphics, dont you?


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 19, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> You use the discrete GPU only for intensive tasks like gaming. Rest of the time you switch back to the intel graphics, dont you?



No i don't ...Should i ?? While on supply i never switch to Intel GPU.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 20, 2012)

^
Why do you do that?
It can also help you to charge faster


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

rajul0616 said:


> No i don't ...Should i ?? While on supply i never switch to Intel GPU.



For starters, it helps control temperature, i have noticed as much as a 7C drop in my dv4. ~5C can be expected. Furthers it reduces power consumption, which is always good.


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Heating Started ! *



pranav0091 said:


> For starters, it helps control temperature, i have noticed as much as a 7C drop in my dv4. ~5C can be expected. Furthers it reduces power consumption, which is always good.



Well thnx for the advice and yes i do notice the difference in temperatures.
Anywayz earlier i didn't have any issues with temperature but now i think all the rumors about overheating were true ! 
Bought a cooling pad yesterday Cooler master Notepal L1 but no difference 
Temperature reaches 80 and even more...Plz help guyz


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Heating Started ! *



rajul0616 said:


> Well thnx for the advice and yes i do notice the difference in temperatures.
> Anywayz earlier i didn't have any issues with temperature but now i think all the rumors about overheating were true !
> Bought a cooling pad yesterday Cooler master Notepal L1 but no difference
> Temperature reaches 80 and even more...Plz help guyz



80C while gaming is no biggie. I have seen 83C. My friends on Dell ones have seen even higher. So much that they now dont turn the temperature monitor at all (like ostriches burying their head in the sand )
And dont get carried away with all the heating worries. Just because you can reduce the temperature doesnt mean your laptop is overheating. And a gradual buildup in the idling temperature is expected. thats just dust settling on the fan and the fins. Cleaning with compressed air helps. With discrete GPU expect idling temperatures of ~51C and about 46C with the intel integrated.

And check if the fan blows air properly into the intake vents of the laptop. Else you wont find cooling.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 20, 2012)

@tusharkeshri- i don't get the use of recovery partition, though i have it and then a 580 gb large c: partition, i know enough not to mess it up so i'm safe. but you have a chance to let go of it and use your own stuff. you have a win 7 key on the back of your laptop. use any win7 disc you find with that key. have a folder of driver's and hp soft and install them one by one. and most importantly make proper partitions.


----------



## yash12mehrotra (Mar 20, 2012)

i was playing bf3 on a 1080p tv using laptop 6770m gpu, no overclock ,jst base setting 750/800(done oc earlier),using cooler master notepal L1, using coolsense coolest mode , then also my gpu temp had reached to 94 C .Please tell me what to do ?


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Heating Started ! *



pranav0091 said:


> 80C while gaming is no biggie. I have seen 83C. My friends on Dell ones have seen even higher. So much that they now dont turn the temperature monitor at all (like ostriches burying their head in the sand )
> And dont get carried away with all the heating worries. Just because you can reduce the temperature doesnt mean your laptop is overheating. And a gradual buildup in the idling temperature is expected. thats just dust settling on the fan and the fins. Cleaning with compressed air helps. With discrete GPU expect idling temperatures of ~51C and about 46C with the intel integrated.
> 
> And check if the fan blows air properly into the intake vents of the laptop. Else you wont find cooling.



Well i'll keep in mind all this..thnx a lot


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

yash12mehrotra said:


> i was playing bf3 on a 1080p tv using laptop 6770m gpu, no overclock ,jst base setting 750/800(done oc earlier),using cooler master notepal L1, using coolsense coolest mode , then also my gpu temp had reached to 94 C .Please tell me what to do ?



That's called HP's talent!


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

yash12mehrotra said:


> i was playing bf3 on a 1080p tv using laptop 6770m gpu, no overclock ,jst base setting 750/800(done oc earlier),using cooler master notepal L1, using coolsense coolest mode , then also my gpu temp had reached to 94 C .Please tell me what to do ?



Dont tell me the you set the game to run at native resolution plus all high settings...

I have played BF3. I found it to be less taxing than some others like Crysis 2. I only ever saw a 74C with BF3. Btw i run games at 80% CPU as set under a custom power plan. Even so, 94 is too much. Check you game settings. Dont crank everything to highest.

6770 is a powerful GPU, but the latest games at high and 1080p resolution is too much to ask from it.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> I talked with the Hp support they told your recovery partition is corrupted and told that you will have to pay for your recovery discs as your software warranty has expired i was like WTF i purchased on 1st march how can it be expired they said its only of 90 days , they asked me to email me the scanned copy of proof of purchase after that they were convinced and they are sending me the recovery discs. , so waiting for my recovery discs.



Heard of a SW called ABR?
Google it,install it....save the activation code somewhere....do a clean install with Win7 home premium(the trial version will do).....Now use ABR to activate it....easy and perfectly legit.....screw hp,do it yourself.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 21, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Heard of a SW called ABR?
> Google it,install it....save the activation code somewhere....do a clean install with Win7 home premium(the trial version will do).....Now use ABR to activate it....easy and perfectly legit.....screw hp,do it yourself.



Why shud i take a pain of re installing everything when my laptop is my working f9  i was just taking the steps when my laptop will stop working or something bad will happen thats why i askd them for the recovery discs. I will use them when some CYSIS    will happen



dashing.sujay said:


> That's called HP's talent!



I have played games like Crysis 2 ,ACR i must say i was able to play 7-8 hrs without any heat issues just there was hot air blowing from the fan and thats obvious so i dont think there are issues with the fan or anything


----------



## sarathsnair (Mar 21, 2012)

i Hav dv6 6121tx. my hard disk is partitioned as C (580gb), Recovery (13GB), Hp tools and system. 
how can i create new partiton like D and E ? i dont want the whole 580 GB in c drive.

i have dv6 6121tx. i cant enter to the recovery environment by pressing F11 key on booting. it says an error message that 
" Windows failed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause. to fix the problem:
1. insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. choose your language settings and then click "Next".
3. Click " Repair your computer."



File: \boot\bcd
status: 0xc0000225
info: An error occured while attempting to read the boot configuration data."


what should i do ?
i did the bootrec.exe/fixmbr and bootrec.exe/fixboot. i can boot into my Windows 7 Home Premium. i can see the recovery partition is in my computer. 
another thing is that when i open hp recovery manager in windows and selecting " System Recovery" the system restarts and entering to the recovery manager without any problem. but i fear that if any problem occur in my windows and then how can i open the recovery manager by pressing F11...?


----------



## sarthak (Mar 21, 2012)

^^^^
You can shrink C drive and make new partitions using disk management tool, but then your hard disk will become dynamic. The other way is to make an image of HP tools partition and save it somewhere. Now delete it, shrink the C drive and make the new partitions, which will be extended. But if you need the HP Tools partition anytime you will have to delete the new partitions as adding another partition would make it dynamic. But if the new drives are created in the same block as C, you might be able to replace HP Tools without making the disc dynamic. 

As for the recovery problem, create recovery discs and use them for recovery if your windows is not booting. If windows is booting, go into disk management, right click the recovery partition and click on 'Mark as active'. Now your laptop should boot directly into recovery on rebooting. This won't work if your disk is dynamic.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 21, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> i Hav dv6 6121tx. my hard disk is partitioned as C (580gb), Recovery (13GB), Hp tools and system.
> how can i create new partiton like D and E ? i dont want the whole 580 GB in c drive.
> 
> i have dv6 6121tx. i cant enter to the recovery environment by pressing F11 key on booting. it says an error message that
> ...



The same problem being faced  by me i just ordered Recovery discs from the HP free of cost as my Laptop was under Warranty period.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 21, 2012)

yash12mehrotra said:


> i was playing bf3 on a 1080p tv using laptop 6770m gpu, no overclock ,jst base setting 750/800(done oc earlier),using cooler master notepal L1, using coolsense coolest mode , then also my gpu temp had reached to 94 C .Please tell me what to do ?



make sure that the fan speed of your gfx card is set to 60% or 80%, use msi afterburner to do that. and the temps wont cross 75.


----------



## rajul0616 (Mar 21, 2012)

*FPS dropping *

FPS problem solved by restore point 
I have problems with sound 
I have tried everything from reinstalling , uninstalling , custom made settings but still can't get the stereo sound.
Those who still play cs 1.6 pls help ...u know how imp it is during matches 
I get absolutely no stereo sound while playing.


----------



## sad_but_true (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hp Pavilion dv6 6165tx has a glare on lower right corner of the display at startup*

i have recently bought a hp pavilion dv6 6165tx laptop and noticed it has a white glare on the lower right corner of the led display.this occurs during the period of startup and shutting down the laptop or while opening any game when the black screen appears momentarily.the glare occurs to the region opposite to the hp logo..noticable only in black screen when the logo is lit on one of the above conditions.................is it normal???do other users of pavilion dv6 6165tx face the same problem??will it cause any damage to the laptop lcd display in the future?
expert advice and comments expected on the issue to the earliest........

regards,


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Hp Pavilion dv6 6165tx has a glare on lower right corner of the display at startup*



sad_but_true said:


> i have recently bought a hp pavilion dv6 6165tx laptop and noticed it has a white glare on the lower right corner of the led display.this occurs during the period of startup and shutting down the laptop or while opening any game when the black screen appears momentarily.the glare occurs to the region opposite to the hp logo..noticable only in black screen when the logo is lit on one of the above conditions.................is it normal???do other users of pavilion dv6 6165tx face the same problem??will it cause any damage to the laptop lcd display in the future?
> expert advice and comments expected on the issue to the earliest........
> 
> regards,



Thats the logo light bleeding from behind. Nothing to worry about. Wont harm the laptop in any way.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> Why shud i take a pain of re installing everything when my laptop is my working f9  i was just taking the steps when my laptop will stop working or something bad will happen thats why i askd them for the recovery discs. I will use them when some CYSIS    will happen


FYI,reinstalling with those recovery discs is a PITA and you get all those bloatsh*ts back
I have been through that routine couple of years ago....you will thank me in future if you learn how to use ABR now.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 23, 2012)

red dragon said:


> FYI,reinstalling with those recovery discs is a PITA and you get all those bloatsh*ts back
> I have been through that routine couple of years ago....you will thank me in future if you learn how to use ABR now.


ABR just saves the product key of OEM in a file bt i always wanted the recovery discs after my recovery partition got corrupted anyways thanks for suggesting me ABR.



pranav0091 said:


> Thats the logo light bleeding from behind. Nothing to worry about. Wont harm the laptop in any way.



ya I have also noticed the same during start up and shut down. I dont think it will harm anyway


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going to install Windows 8 CTP on my 6121TX. Does anyone faced any issues so far?

Regards.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 23, 2012)

i have hp dv6 6121 and i am planning to buy a cooler for.is cooler master notepal U2/U3 is recommended.as left side is hotter , so what's the point of blowing air at center ?


----------



## sarthak (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^ there are intake vents at the bottom through which the cooler pushes air to cool the laptop.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 23, 2012)

sarthak said:


> ^^^ there are intake vents at the bottom through which the cooler pushes air to cool the laptop.



i want suggestion about cooler master notepal u2 cooler for this laptops.i want to cool left side of the laptop so i am planning to buy a cooler with removable fan.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 24, 2012)

you can also consider this..
Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal U1 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad


----------



## CloudS (Mar 25, 2012)

does anyone encountered the problem of not able to switch GPU after updating to 12.2 in 6140?


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^go to bios, in system configuration turn the switchable graphics to<DYNAMIC>


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 26, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> you can also consider this..
> Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal U1 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad



i have 15 inch laptop and this supports up to 14 inch Notebook


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Mar 26, 2012)

CloudS said:


> does anyone encountered the problem of not able to switch GPU after updating to 12.2 in 6140?



As per the AMD website :---

 AMD Catalyst™ Software Suite Version 12.1 Release Notes  :------

The following notebooks are not compatible with this release:

    Any notebook launched after this driver release
    Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks.
    Toshiba notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
    Sony VAIO notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)
    Panasonic notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks) 

So I think the release 12.1 is not compatible for the Switchable Graphics Enabled Laptops.......

*support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystSoftwareSuiteVersion121.aspx


----------



## akn75 (Mar 26, 2012)

The HP home series laptop products sucks and poor customer service. For anyone looking for buying HP laptop please think twice. The spec and performance are good but the time you need to spend on troubleshoot and repair is also very high compared to any other model. You will end up wasting a lot of time to get your laptop working after paying 58K 






akn75 said:


> Thank you all.
> It was a strange problem... I tried all possible options and it didn't work. This morning I switch on the laptop and see the booting blue screen.. I was happy but then the screen went blank, I use the finger print sensor to login. It was successful as I heard the windows logon sound. I tried close and open the lid but no use but I left it close for sometime. I tried open it after 2-3 hours, surprisingly the I could see the windows logon on the screen. I still don't know what was wrong


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 26, 2012)

akn75 said:


> The HP home series laptop products sucks and poor customer service. For anyone looking for buying HP laptop please think twice. The spec and performance are good but the time you need to spend on troubleshoot and repair is also very high compared to any other model. You will end up wasting a lot of time to get your laptop working after paying 58K



I bought the HP laptop on 1st march the only problem i encountered was that i was not able to boot into recovery mode so after making  of chat program in HP support Assistant my problem was solved and they sent me Recovery DVDS so i dont think their service is that bad.


----------



## Sking (Mar 26, 2012)

new dv6 7000 series is comin with 630m and 650m gpu
630m is rather poor with 96cores,must be the cheaper alternative.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

sking said:


> new dv6 7000 series is comin with 630m and 650m gpu
> 630m is rather poor with 96cores,must be the cheaper alternative.



630m >= 540m.


----------



## rider (Mar 27, 2012)

I right clicked on my desktop go to graphic properties in high performance mode.
A Catalyst Controller Center window comes off. I clicked on Information then Software Update where I see the catalyst version is 12.3, and I didn't updated from 11.11. How?



Sking said:


> new dv6 7000 series is comin with 630m and 650m gpu
> 630m is rather poor with 96cores,must be the cheaper alternative.



HD 6770M  ≥ GT 555M > GT 630M > GT 540M > HD 6630M
2011 hp DV6 still rules..!! in 15" medium gaming laptops


----------



## Sking (Mar 27, 2012)

650m is better than what you all listed above 
it must b a costly upgrade option in coming series


----------



## prasathlr (Mar 27, 2012)

My Laptop freezes at "Starting WIndows" Screen. I did, System recovery, after that it opened once but later it is not booting into Win 7. I am not even getting the Options of Safe Mode. Help me Plz


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2012)

What was the precursor to this problem. Did you install any new software?


----------



## mnnueltuttu (Mar 29, 2012)

Well from all the postings here i understand the if you have HP DV lpatop then you don't need to buy induction stove or lpg at all.Just switch on the HP laptop and play some game that enough to make a cup of coffee.HP makes good laptop but they forgot one crucial thing that electronic device should be maintained in critical temperature range.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 29, 2012)

^
I wonder how you make tea at 75-80C ?
And if 75C is hot for a laptop thats as heavily specced as the HP's in question, i've got nothing to say.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2012)

mnnueltuttu said:


> Well from all the postings here i understand the if you have HP DV lpatop then you don't need to buy induction stove or lpg at all.Just switch on the HP laptop and play some game that enough to make a cup of coffee.HP makes good laptop but they forgot one crucial thing that electronic device should be maintained in critical temperature range.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 29, 2012)

Check out the extended warranty offers from HP : Here


----------



## CloudS (Mar 30, 2012)

mnnueltuttu said:


> Well from all the postings here i understand the if you have HP DV lpatop then you don't need to buy induction stove or lpg at all.Just switch on the HP laptop and play some game that enough to make a cup of coffee.HP makes good laptop but they forgot one crucial thing that electronic device should be maintained in critical temperature range.



same thing is with my friends xps15



arsenalfan001 said:


> Check out the extended warranty offers from HP : Here



list doesn't have 6121??


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 30, 2012)

^ 
You might want to call the HP customer care and enquire buddy.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 30, 2012)

mnnueltuttu said:


> Well from all the postings here i understand the if you have HP DV lpatop then you don't need to buy induction stove or lpg at all.Just switch on the HP laptop and play some game that enough to make a cup of coffee.HP makes good laptop but they forgot one crucial thing that electronic device should be maintained in critical temperature range.



I didn't notice any heating issue during crysis 2.


----------



## sarthak (Mar 30, 2012)

mnnueltuttu said:


> Well from all the postings here i understand the if you have HP DV lpatop then you don't need to buy induction stove or lpg at all.Just switch on the HP laptop and play some game that enough to make a cup of coffee.HP makes good laptop but they forgot one crucial thing that electronic device should be maintained in critical temperature range.



Well then why don't you suggest another laptop with the same price and power as DV6 with a thin body, good looks, and which can play games at the highest settings without going over 70 degrees ???


----------



## CloudS (Mar 30, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Well then why don't you suggest another laptop with the same price and power as DV6 with a thin body, good looks, and which can play games at the highest settings without going over 70 degrees ???



I think 70-75 is normal for playing a demanding game on a laptop.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Well then why don't you suggest another laptop with the same price and power as DV6 with a thin body, good looks, and which can play games at the highest settings without going over 70 degrees ???



Thats the point.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 30, 2012)

Quick question.

The gt650 in the new dv6 7xxx series is better than,equal to or below the 6770m in the dv6 6xxx series?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Quick question.
> 
> The gt650 in the new dv6 7xxx series is better than,equal to or below the 6770m in the dv6 6xxx series?



Its too much better than 6770, no comparison. It beats even 560M.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 30, 2012)

^
GT650M will be better than 6770M


----------



## Jripper (Mar 30, 2012)

Roger that fellas. thanks


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 30, 2012)

I dont know why HP does this everytime to me.
First I had DV6-2164TX. i7-720 & GT230M.
I saw 6017tx with 6770M and purchased it.
Now sandy ivy bridge with GT 650M, hard to resist.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I dont know why HP does this everytime to me.
> First I had DV6-2164TX. i7-720 & GT230M.
> I saw 6017tx with 6770M and purchased it.
> Now sandy bridge with GT 650M, hard to resist.



hehe gt650M  is real meaty


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sujay please dont tempt me. 
It will be better for me to stay from Laptop threads for sometime.
GT650 (sigh)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

lol yeah 

Sometimes I think HP gets GPU free from somewhere for its laptop


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 30, 2012)

Seriously, donno how they can keep the price down so much with such config.
DV6-2164tx (i7-720 and GT230) was 64k and The one in my signature was 50K. 
By this rate ivy bridge might end up at 45K


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Only if they give proper a cooling solution, every damn laptop user will have a HP in his hand.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 30, 2012)

They dont need to giv better cooling, just cut down on the power


----------



## Jripper (Mar 30, 2012)

lol true. but someone said sandy bridge with 650. isn't the 7xxx series ivy bridge with 650?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Jripper said:


> lol true. but someone said sandy bridge with 650. isn't the 7xxx series ivy bridge with 650?



yeah, ivy. corrected. thanks


----------



## sarthak (Mar 31, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I dont know why HP does this everytime to me.
> First I had DV6-2164TX. i7-720 & GT230M.
> I saw 6017tx with 6770M and purchased it.
> Now sandy ivy bridge with GT 650M, hard to resist.



Thats always the problem with all electronics.........you buy a great product and a year later(in case of mobiles a few months) there comes a much better one at same or lesser price..........


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2012)

Sking said:


> 650m is better than what you all listed above
> it must b a costly upgrade option in coming series



bro, I said 15.6" laptops.. hp is putting GT 650M in its 17" model.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 1, 2012)

^ I think I saw the specs say that the 15.6 inch will be available in both 630 and 650 variants.


----------



## rider (Apr 1, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ I think I saw the specs say that the 15.6 inch will be available in both 630 and 650 variants.



HP sneaks out new dv4, dv6, dv7 and g4 Pavilion laptops, Ivy Bridge in tow (video) -- Engadget Read this!


----------



## Jripper (Apr 1, 2012)

HP Lists New Ivy Bridge 2012 Mosaic Design Laptops, Available April 8th

My statement was based on this article.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi guys..
I'm logging in to this thread after a pretty long time.. 
I bought my 6121tx last June and it was working pretty fine..now suddenly im getting this error. 

"SMART hard disk error
the smart hard disk check has detected an imminent failure. to ensure not data loss please backup the content immediately and run the hard disk test in system diagnostics

Hard disk 1 (301)"

It's asking me to run hard disk memory test, i'm running it right now..Have anybody got this problem before..i got damn scared after seeing this suddenly.
PLEASE HELP ME OUT GUYS!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Ruthra kumar said:


> Hi guys..
> I'm logging in to this thread after a pretty long time..
> I bought my 6121tx last June and it was working pretty fine..now suddenly im getting this error.
> 
> ...



Your HDD is failing most probably (or failed). If its in warranty take it to service centre ASAP.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 1, 2012)

It's still in warranty, will take it to them 2moro..will i be able to recover all the data??
btw suggest me some good external hard-drive(500 gb).. i'll buy that also to back up all the imp data.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^ External hdd Flipkart.com: Seagate Expansion Portable 500 GB Hard Drive: External Hard Drive

Don't know about recovering the data.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys, now i am planning to get dv6-6165tx, should i go for it or wait for that ivy bridge 650m to get release?

EDIT : and if 6140tx is still available bangalore,then let me know , i am going bangalore next weak so..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 3, 2012)

6140 was available only at Croma.
Check with them or wait till this weekend, I will check and tell you.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 3, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> 6140 was available only at Croma.
> Check with them or wait till this weekend, I will check and tell you.



Please check and reply here,that would be great for me...as i am from Belgaum it's very difficult to contact them...


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am thinking of changing the HDD to a SSD. Could anybody please suggest which SSD to get? I am looking for a 120GB Drive. Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of changing the HDD to a SSD. Could anybody please suggest which SSD to get? I am looking for a 120GB Drive. Thanks.



Crucial M4 overall, otherwise OCZ vertex 3 for pure performance.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of changing the HDD to a SSD. Could anybody please suggest which SSD to get? I am looking for a 120GB Drive. Thanks.



Aniket, if you upgrade, do post a guide please.
I am also interested and in a month or two, I will be able to do that.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Crucial M4 overall, otherwise OCZ vertex 3 for pure performance.



Can you suggest some online store where I can buy the M4?

(Now wondering if I could really buy M4 (Maverick) online. )



arsenalfan001 said:


> Aniket, if you upgrade, do post a guide please.
> I am also interested and in a month or two, I will be able to do that.



Sure mate!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Can you suggest some online store where I can buy the M4?
> 
> (Now wondering if I could really buy M4 (Maverick) online. )



Crucial.com > Amazon.com


Crucial prefers customers to buy from their site only. M4 has got 3 yrs warranty, but don't know about international warranty. Nothing explicitly mentioned on their site. Check out.

About _m4_ (CS  ), it will cost you more than 5TB of SSDs 

If you don't want all the hassle, get *Vertex 3 from flipkart.*. Do ask *d3p*, *S_V*, & *Skud*, as they own SSDs, so they can share their experience with you.

IMO create a separate thread to get more help.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be getting the OCZ Vertex 3. However, I am thinking of replacing the DVD Drive with an HDD caddy, which will hold my secondary hard disk, while I use the SSD as the primary drive. Can anyone suggest a link where I can buy the caddy? Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2012)

^Caddy = HDD casing?


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Caddy = HDD casing?



It replaces the DVD drive of the laptop, and you can plug in an HDD in that so that you can use 2 internal HDDs in a laptop. Link:

SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD / DVD-ROM Optical Bay | eBay

However, is there any store which sells them in India locally? The price quoted here is too high, as this specific models sells for only 10$ in US.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 5, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> 6140 was available only at Croma.
> Check with them or wait till this weekend, I will check and tell you.




Hey bro...please check in two days and tell me, because i am leaving today and it takes 1 day to reach b'lore or else tell me the exact address of that store... 
b/w i am getting dv6 6140 or 6165....also tell cheapest price of these both so that i can get one of these in good price


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> It replaces the DVD drive of the laptop, and you can plug in an HDD in that so that you can use 2 internal HDDs in a laptop. Link:
> 
> SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD / DVD-ROM Optical Bay | eBay
> 
> However, is there any store which sells them in India locally? The price quoted here is too high, as this specific models sells for only 10$ in US.



Oh but why do you need so much of space? Instead get momentus 1TB, it will have as fast boot times as an SSD.

Also, I opened up my lappi yest just to check how can we replace HDD with an SSD, and its damn easy!


----------



## ratul (Apr 5, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ I think I saw the specs say that the 15.6 inch will be available in both 630 and 650 variants.



well, HP's site says a different story.
HP DV6-7xxx

Acc. to it, the choice will only be provided on the processor, it'll come with 630m only.

btw, i am going to buy laptop in coming 2 months, mainly for gaming.
Should i stick with 6770m or 630m will deliver the juice... (though it has a poor 96 cores).


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys,
I want to buy a 6165tx but I've seen this other model dv6-6c11tx that has a better AMD 7690 GPU than the 6165tx but this doesnt seem to be available in india. 

Does anybody know whether it will come and when?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, HP's site says a different story.
> HP DV6-7xxx
> 
> Acc. to it, the choice will only be provided on the processor, it'll come with 630m only.
> ...




Well like I said in the next post. My statement was based on this article ==> " HP Lists New Ivy Bridge 2012 Mosaic Design Laptops, Available April 8th "


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, HP's site says a different story.
> HP DV6-7xxx
> 
> Acc. to it, the choice will only be provided on the processor, it'll come with 630m only.
> ...



6770m is much better than 630M.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 5, 2012)

Dv6 - 7000 series is finally here HP Pavilion DV6-7012


----------



## digyourpc (Apr 5, 2012)

Can any proud owner of dv6 6165 tell me how much money you paid to extend your dv6 6165 warranty for additional two years and from where you extended your laptop warranty?? Is the extended warranty accidental or not?

I am looking forward to extend my laptop warranty purchased on 16th jan,2012, so just want to know how much its going to hurt my pocket. Also, please tell me if I am still eligible for extending my laptop warranty.

Btw, how to check if my laptop has accidental damage protection or not, only the term "company warranty" is mentioned on my bill. However, the dealer(not hp authorized showroom) from where I purchased it, said it has 1 year accidental warranty. So, how can I confirm the same??

Thanks


----------



## tusharkeshri (Apr 6, 2012)

digyourpc said:


> Can any proud owner of dv6 6165 tell me how much money you paid to extend your dv6 6165 warranty for additional two years and from where you extended your laptop warranty?? Is the extended warranty accidental or not?
> 
> I am looking forward to extend my laptop warranty purchased on 16th jan,2012, so just want to know how much its going to hurt my pocket. Also, please tell me if I am still eligible for extending my laptop warranty.
> 
> ...


I havn't got the extended warranty for my lappy but got one for my sister HP g6 model and i paid Rs 6200 inclusive of taxes, the extended warranty doesn't cover the accidental damage protection and also it doesn't includes the battery and adaptor issues.Well as the same dealer said to me also that the laptop which i purchased the dv6 one has the accidental damage protection.For checking the accidental damage protection status you can chat with the company guys in HP support and assistant, you can also chat with the guys regarding any query.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

HP should have provided 650M or at least 640M. Bad move IMO.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 6, 2012)

digyourpc said:


> Can any proud owner of dv6 6165 tell me how much money you paid to extend your dv6 6165 warranty for additional two years and from where you extended your laptop warranty?? Is the extended warranty accidental or not?
> 
> I am looking forward to extend my laptop warranty purchased on 16th jan,2012, so just want to know how much its going to hurt my pocket. Also, please tell me if I am still eligible for extending my laptop warranty.
> 
> ...



The money you have to pay depends when you buy the extended warranty. For less than 3 months after purchase its Rs.4500 and after that its more. But this warranty is currently available for Rs.1133. Also extend warranty does not have ADP. Go to this link to register : Extend Warranty

You can check your warranty status here : HP Product Warranty Check - HP Customer Care (India - English)
It doesn't say anything about ADP but don't worry HP laptops come with 1 year ADP from date of purchase.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 6, 2012)

i want to buy a 4gb ram for my 6121tx. Which is better 

Flipkart: Transcend DDR3 4 GB Laptop (JM1333KSN-4G) RAM 

or 

Flipkart: Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9): Ram


and also i want to know that is their much difference in performance when adding additional 4GB ram ?
and how many RAM's can be installed in 6121tx. currently it has 4GB RAM from hp


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not much difference in day to day usage after upgrading RAM.
There are 2 slots, IIRC, it can handle upto 16GB RAM.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 7, 2012)

finally bought hp dv6 6140tx ...thanks to arsenalfan for telling  the name croma but it takes 2hours to find it..i was searching a laptop having a good gpu which comes in less price
So i Bought at 51k..
+2 years extended warranty from croma  , it costs 4k so total 55k... is it a good deal?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 7, 2012)

You have already purchased? I thought to go to croma today 

AFAIK, 2 years extended warranty is provided by Croma.

Also. currently HP is providing 2 years extended warranty at a rock bottom price of Rs. 999/-.
I have posted the link few days back, you could have opted that one, IMHO.

Anyway, Congrats for your new rig.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 7, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Not much difference in day to day usage after upgrading RAM.
> There are 2 slots, IIRC, it can handle upto 16GB RAM.



is the booting time decreases ? You mean including the 3 RAM slots i can install 16GB or the remaining 2 Slots can handle 16GB ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure, upgraded long back.
And booting time increases or decreases?


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 7, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Not sure, upgraded long back.
> And booting time increases or decreases?



i mean wheather the start up time will decreases ?


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 7, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> You have already purchased? I thought to go to croma today
> 
> AFAIK, 2 years extended warranty is provided by Croma.
> 
> ...



Thanks..
Oh i missed that offer from hp...here all are saying above 4.5k for that warranty ...while croma is providing at 3.9k...so i opted for it ..
Now tell me some shop to buy xbox controller..and also tell me how far it is from mejestic..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 7, 2012)

Check the shops in SP Road.
Take a bus to Market from Majestic, not too far, may be 20 mins. Get down at Town Hall.
Take right (better ask someone or use GPS (Sadar Patrappa Road or something like that)) and you will be at SP Road.
Bargain, you can get it for around 1200/- I think.


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 7, 2012)

guys my warranty ends on 25th october this  year, can i still get meself the extended warranty?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 7, 2012)

You could get, but you will have to pay a little more.
And I am on the same boat, if you contact customer care, let me know their answer.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 7, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> You could get, but you will have to pay a little more.
> And I am on the same boat, if you contact customer care, let me know their answer.



i just want to know that how much time will take to boot u r laptop ? and also the score in performance index for RAM.. mine is 7.4 now


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 7, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> i just want to know that how much time will take to boot u r laptop ? and also the score in performance index for RAM.. mine is 7.4 now



Boot time is 58 sec to Desktop.
RAM is 7.5


Spoiler



WEI


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 7, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Boot time is 58 sec to Desktop.
> RAM is 7.5
> 
> 
> ...



Is their any need of upgrading RAM ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends on your tasks to be performed.
For me it was necessary to run Oracle 10G, OBIEE 10G and Informatica together.
For entertainment (gaming and movies), not required.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 8, 2012)

I have dv6 6121tx. Once i go through the HP recovery Manager it shows different Recovery Options. But i didn't understand what is "Minimized Image Recovery" ? How's it different from System Recovery and Factory  Reset ? Will that option will format the entire hard drive (like Factory Reset) or the Windows installation Drive Only ?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> I have dv6 6121tx. Once i go through the HP recovery Manager it shows different Recovery Options. But i didn't understand what is "Minimized Image Recovery" ? How's it different from System Recovery and Factory  Reset ? Will that option will format the entire hard drive (like Factory Reset) or the Windows installation Drive Only ?


Minimized Image recovery includes less/none(never really checked it) bloatware. It will not format your system.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 9, 2012)

Guys a little problem  , today when i turned off my laptop screen(it can be done by pressing f4 and selecting projector only) i just noticed a bright light bleeding at right bottom side of laptop may be it is due to hp logo ...is that a any defect in laptop??? or every dv6 has it?? please anybody confirm this for me especially *arsenal fan* who have 6140tx.

And how much hours battery life you get while gaming and normal use?


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 9, 2012)

@sumansherlock, Its the HP Logo light bleeding from the back. Nothing harmful. Every dv6 has got it. While playing Bf3/MW3, I got approx 1 hour on battery with HP coolsense at max.

On normal usage, I get over 2 hours. This is for a 6121tx which is 6 months old.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 9, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Minimized Image recovery includes less/none(never really checked it) bloatware. It will not format your system.



Will it format the entire hard disk ? or the windows partition ( C:\ )


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 9, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> Will it format the entire hard disk ? or the windows partition ( C:\ )


Making the disk will not format your system in anyway. Running/restoring the Recovery disk will format your whole HDD(probably quick format).
BTW i never used them they are just for emergency if nothing works or HP would want it in future(which most probably they don't)/
I format the system from normal Win 7 disk(well actually pirated one but i change the serial after installing it) and then install the drivers. Hey, Do backup SWsetup(IIRC) in the C:\ drive.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 9, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Guys a little problem  , today when i turned off my laptop screen(it can be done by pressing f4 and selecting projector only) i just noticed a bright light bleeding at right bottom side of laptop may be it is due to hp logo ...is that a any defect in laptop??? or every dv6 has it?? please anybody confirm this for me especially *arsenal fan* who have 6140tx.
> 
> And how much hours battery life you get while gaming and normal use?



dont worry about the light coming through. it is common and present in almost all dv6 series laptop(6121,6017 etc).

i never game on battery. but it should last 1.5 hours.
on normal use (browsing or watching movies) it lasts 4.5-5 hours in power saver mode.


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 6770m is much better than 630M.



Really??I thought the next gen hp's are coming with much better gpu's.Kindly pardon my ignorance and do provide some comparison data for me...I'm really looking forward to the new dv6 and dv7 series along with cb45 for my younger brother.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Really??I thought the next gen hp's are coming with much better gpu's.Kindly pardon my ignorance and do provide some comparison data for me...I'm really looking forward to the new dv6 and dv7 series along with cb45 for my younger brother.



Use this for mobile graphics comparison.

DV7 is 17 inches. Wait for the newer DV6 series to come out and expect HP to overcome its patent problems.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^ Correct the link. You deleted the 'n' from notebookcheck.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 10, 2012)

@arsenalfan & lucky star

thanks for the reply guys.. i was a bit scared about it.
@ arsenal fan
are you still using Home basic or upgraded??

@All

i have done recovery disks by using 3 DVDs and deleted the Recovery Partition, But where does the 15gb space gone??? Now there are 3 partitions (c) 451gb , HP TOOLS 99mb ,System 199mb  now How to make partitions( at least two)???


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 10, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> @arsenalfan & lucky star
> 
> thanks for the reply guys.. i was a bit scared about it.
> @ arsenal fan
> ...




I am using the *ahem* version of Win ultimate.
Making partitions is easy. Try shrinking c:


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 10, 2012)

What is the highest stable overclock dv6 6121tx users have been using??I just dont wish to go experimenting as i'm a novice in overclocking field.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Then why are you even asking? :OO

And in any case overclocking in a laptop is not really recommended.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 11, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I am using the *ahem* version of Win ultimate.
> Making partitions is easy. Try shrinking c:




Ok, i partitioned HDD like this

c:226GB
system 199MB
D:126GB(primary partition)
F:111GB(logical drive)

The c:drive showing 0MB left to shrink....Now how do i shrink c:drive and create another partition...or shrink the space into D:& F: drive??


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^^ I don't think you can shrink more of C. You will have to format to shrink more. You can also try defragging C and then shrinking.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 11, 2012)

@sarthak
I don't want to format,it takes lot of time...i removed the all bloatwares and just want to play games on it......Can defragging is done even the fragmentation level is 0%????  does the defragging deletes data on c: drive? should i backup the all data??


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^^ If fragmentation is 0% you can't defrag. If you really need more space in other partitions you will have to format.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 11, 2012)

ok what are primary partition and logical drive?? b/w i partitioned HDD like this
c:226GB
system 199MB
D:126GB(primary partition)
F:111GB(logical drive)

Now i am not able to delete "system" partition...how to delete it?? if it can't be done then is it possible shrink the all the space in "System" into another partition and make a new drive or partition??


----------



## sarthak (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you sure that your primary partition is D ? Its generally C. Any partitions that you create yourself are logical. Also you can't delete system partition as thats where Windows 7 boots from.


----------



## rider (Apr 11, 2012)

koolbapps said:


> Dude thanks a lot .
> 
> I am going for 6017 Tx .



6017tx is discontinued, buy 6165tx @58k


----------



## vishu22 (Apr 11, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> What is the highest stable overclock dv6 6121tx users have been using??I just dont wish to go experimenting as i'm a novice in overclocking field.



some guys had overclocked to 850/950 .... i think it is highest 1 can go for ..... as more overclocking can harm d gpu .... bt i had used 825/900 by using sapphire trixx ...want to b on d safe side


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 11, 2012)

guys i think i got a dead pixel on my screen


----------



## rider (Apr 11, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> guys i think i got a dead pixel on my screen



Call hp helpline


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 11, 2012)

vishu22 said:


> some guys had overclocked to 850/950 .... i think it is highest 1 can go for ..... as more overclocking can harm d gpu .... bt i had used 825/900 by using sapphire trixx ...want to b on d safe side



I had overclocked it to 850/950, and it was running stable without overheating. I had noticed an improvement of 10-20% in FPS in most of the games.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 12, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Are you sure that your primary partition is D ? Its generally C. Any partitions that you create yourself are logical. Also you can't delete system partition as thats where Windows 7 boots from.





Yes..Just checked in disk management both C & D are mentioned as primary and F as logical and thanks for the help friend... Now i am ok with 3 partitions, I'll reinstalling os in few days then i'll make 4 partition..

And woahaaaa finally played few games....this machine is AWESOME
NFS hot pursuit,crysis 2 and fifa 12 at all on highest settings


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 12, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> I had overclocked it to 850/950, and it was running stable without overheating. I had noticed an improvement of 10-20% in FPS in most of the games.



I too had overclocked to the same state,but was experiencing frequent restarts,hence reverted back to default.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 12, 2012)

i am going to overclock my gpu (6770m) to 825/900  is it safe ? overclocking will decrease the life of gpu ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> i am going to overclock my gpu (6770m) to 825/900  is it safe ? overclocking will decrease the life of gpu ?



Are you not satisfied by 6770's performance? Overclocking will stress the already stressed HP's components! Especially the mobo.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Are you not satisfied by 6770's performance? Overclocking will stress the already stressed HP's components! Especially the mobo.



+1

Overclocking on a laptop is not really a good idea. Besides te 6770 is no slouch in the first place. Is the additional stress you are putting on the mobo worth those few extra fps. that's what you need to ask yourself first. BTW if you have an extended warranty, then i guess it makes a little more sense.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 12, 2012)

IMO, now you need not to overclock. Current games are playable.
For newer games that 6770 struggles to run, you may want to overclock.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Apr 13, 2012)

last night i got a blue screen with error name" driver power state failure " any information on this.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have noticed that sometimes when I use MTS MBlaze USB modem to access internet, I get a Blue Screen.I am unable to error report as I get the error message "Problem connecting to the Windows Error Reporting service", when I click on Check for Solutions in the Maintenance section in Action Center.
How to view the dump file?
Should I upload my dump file here?
Please help.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi friends this is a gr8 thread... I am buying a new laptop on wednesday next week... I am confused between hp 6165 and asus n55sf. Please suggest which one should i opt for. I am skeptical about hp since my last compaq laptop had motherboard failures twice in 2 years. And plus some heating issues as well in hp. Please suggest friends...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> I have noticed that sometimes when I use MTS MBlaze USB modem to access internet, I get a Blue Screen.I am unable to error report as I get the error message "Problem connecting to the Windows Error Reporting service", when I click on Check for Solutions in the Maintenance section in Action Center.
> How to view the dump file?
> Should I upload my dump file here?
> Please help.



Yes. Google for how to read DMP files. Also check event viewer.



samudragupta said:


> Hi friends this is a gr8 thread... I am buying a new laptop on wednesday next week... I am confused between hp 6165 and asus n55sf. Please suggest which one should i opt for. I am skeptical about hp since my last compaq laptop had motherboard failures twice in 2 years. And plus some heating issues as well in hp. Please suggest friends...



No reason to chose DV6 over N55sf.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanx dashing sujay... But is there any specific reason that i shud pick hp over asus?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thanx dashing sujay... But is there any specific reason that i shud pick hp over asus?



Tell me one reason to choose DV6 over N55sf.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess ass.. Im not sure about asus... However that doesnt matter most..
Can the users here pls suggest me a good cooling pad they are using...


----------



## vijayantp (Apr 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Hi friends this is a gr8 thread... I am buying a new laptop on wednesday next week... I am confused between hp 6165 and asus n55sf. Please suggest which one should i opt for. I am skeptical about hp since my last compaq laptop had motherboard failures twice in 2 years. And plus some heating issues as well in hp. Please suggest friends...



As far as the performance of the laptop is concerned,it is great.I have been using the laptop for 4 months without any problem.I play all games at max graphics.No heating issues have been observed.The max gpu temperature reached is 70 degrees and CPU's is 72 degrees in this hot summer month in non ac room.I have kept the maximum processor utilization at 80 % .
Its up to the user to maintain the laptop properly and not use it like a bat.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanx bro and how many hrs do u play games? And what is the total time u use it in a day. I have an ac room. Is it necessary to updwte bios, since im not very tecnical. And which cooling pad do u use. 
Sorry bout many questions.


----------



## vijayantp (Apr 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thanx bro and how many hrs do u play games? And what is the total time u use it in a day. I have an ac room. Is it necessary to updwte bios, since im not very tecnical. And which cooling pad do u use.
> Sorry bout many questions.



I play for about 5 -6 hours a day and about 90 mins continuously.In AC room there is nothing to worry about heating problems.the laptop will come with updated bios which has switchable graphics in it.
Using coolmaster U3. finding the right cooling pad for the laptop is important.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanx a ton. Makes decision very easy...


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thanx a ton. Makes decision very easy...



Hey have a look at hp 6140tx...the only difference is HDD...you can save almost 8k-10k


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

Btw can u suggest me a good coolpad from flipkart. I cant find your model. Thx again



sumansherlock said:


> Hey have a look at hp 6140tx...the only difference is HDD...you can save almost 8k-10k



Cudnt find it on the hp site m8..


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 14, 2012)

Here it is HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

This is croma exclusive so only available in croma megastore..


----------



## sarthak (Apr 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Tell me one reason to choose DV6 over N55sf.



I'll tell you two.
1.DV6 is cheaper.
2.N55SF is discontinued.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

sarthak said:


> I'll tell you two.
> 1.DV6 is cheaper.
> 2.N55SF is discontinued.



1) Then there are cheaper laptops available go for them.

2) Didn't know, any source.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Apr 14, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Hey have a look at hp 6140tx...the only difference is HDD...you can save almost 8k-10k



The dv6-6140tx has been discontinued.

@dashing.sujay,
flipkart tells me that Asus N Series N55SF-S1209V Laptop has been permanently discontinued.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 14, 2012)

I just called the auth dealer in mumbai and he told me that the asus will be available by thursday nxt week. Also vijay sales has quoted me 60k for dv6165.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 14, 2012)

^ 6165 can be had for 58-59k. 56-57 if you're lucky and have exceptional bargaining skills.
Better ask some other dealer.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Then there are cheaper laptops available go for them.
> 
> 2) Didn't know, any source.



1) There are cheaper laptops, but are they as powerful as the dv6 especially in the graphics department ?
2) Flipkart says its 'permanently discontinued'. Don't know about local shops.


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> I just called the auth dealer in mumbai and he told me that the asus will be available by thursday nxt week. Also vijay sales has quoted me 60k for dv6165.



1) If you are a like gaming there is no any laptop that is as good as hp dv6-6165tx in this price not even Dell XPS 15. 

2)If you are not gaming much, want a good display go with Dell XPS 15 with 1080p display.

3)There is no need to spend on Asus laptops, they have selling of nothing in comparison to hp and dell laptops. Also service of hp is decent nowdays. And 1 year any damage protection is cherry on the cake.

I would say best price of  dv6-6165tx is 58k bucks.



dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Then there are cheaper laptops available go for them.
> 
> 2) Didn't know, any source.



Do you do gaming on your vaio?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 15, 2012)

Heard that XPS series with FHD has been discontinued. :\


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats rite no fhd for xps anymore,else that would have been my preference... Sure im considering getting hp 6165, however after reading heating probs, it confuses me further...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

sarthak said:


> 1) There are cheaper laptops, but are they as powerful as the dv6 especially in the graphics department ?
> 2) Flipkart says its 'permanently discontinued'. Don't know about local shops.



1) That was my point. For price difference (with n55sf), you get 1080p display, blu-ray drive, and good cooling! Leave everything, if good cooling is added in DV6, it will put others to shame.

2) Thanks for the info, I didn't knew it.



rider said:


> Do you do gaming on your vaio?



Yes, but I'm no _gamer_. GTA:SA, TF2, IGI2, thats all. Why are you asking?


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thats rite no fhd for xps anymore,else that would have been my preference... Sure im considering getting hp 6165, however after reading heating probs, it confuses me further...



I am using 6165tx from 5 months.. but I never faced any heating problem 
Plus the room is not AC and I don't even use cool pad much. All thanks to hp cool sense feature, totally awesome.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 15, 2012)

^^^^ Yup I too never faced any heating problems. There is AC but I don't use cooling pad.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Apr 15, 2012)

i never had the heating problem just the precaution i use the two books theory.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 15, 2012)

rider said:


> I am using 6165tx from 5 months.. but I never faced any heating problem
> Plus the room is not AC and I don't even use cool pad much. All thanks to hp cool sense feature, totally awesome.





+1 to you

played few games on it never faced any heating issues...it barely touch 75C but yesterday while playing MW2 it crosses 75...what i just did is used HP coolsense and then it comes back to normal state really it's just awesome

Games that i have played so far(all on the highest setting)
NFS hot pursuit 50+ fps
COD MW2 50+fps
fifa 12 50+ fps
Battlefield bad company 2 35-50fps

The sad thing is there is no laptop in this range that competes...This laptop is still best one in this range..I recommended it to anyone


----------



## red dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

Coolsense is no magician...threre are many other sw like it is available.


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Coolsense is no magician...threre are many other sw like it is available.



like what?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you so much friends... I'm now settling for the 6165. Will get it this wednesday.... Yipeee....


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thank you so much friends... I'm now settling for the 6165. Will get it this wednesday.... Yipeee....



Keep in mind that new dv6-7000 series with ivy bridge Core-i7 3610QM 2.3Ghz & nvidia GT 650M is going to be launched. 

One model launced in US this week LINK
I think it would come in india in a month or so.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Coolsense is no magician...threre are many other sw like it is available.



Yes i know..these softwares controls the fan speed...but this one is special
my friend's xps15 also gets hot while playing games like 2-3hrs he uses these kind of sw..



rider said:


> Keep in mind that new dv6-7000 series with ivy bridge Core-i7 3610QM 2.3Ghz & nvidia GT 650M is going to be launched.
> 
> One model launced in US this week LINK
> I think it would come in india in a month or so.



If it is launched recently in US i dont think its gonna release soon in india...and about price i am damn sure it'll cost you above 70k(not less than this) if it costs less than 70k i'll buy it also


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Coolsense is no magician...threre are many other sw like it is available.



name them and i mean the ones which will work with dv6.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 15, 2012)

rider said:


> Keep in mind that new dv6-7000 series with ivy bridge Core-i7 3610QM 2.3Ghz & nvidia GT 650M is going to be launched.
> 
> One model launced in US this week LINK
> I think it would come in india in a month or so.


Thanks for the info m8 but i wud be too late for me as i want a pc urgently.... 
Btw i already ordered a new laptop dv 6165 from vijay sales for 60k. Friends can you please advise a good coolpad from flipkart...


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Yes i know..these softwares controls the fan speed...but this one is special
> my friend's xps15 also gets hot while playing games like 2-3hrs he uses these kind of sw..
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it would be some near around 74k because envy series comes with the same processor in this price range.

It would be around 65k with ivy bridge core i7-3610QM and GT 650M because core i5 with GT 630M of dv6-7000 series is of 50k bucks currently.



samudragupta said:


> Thanks for the info m8 but i wud be too late for me as i want a pc urgently....
> Btw i already ordered a new laptop dv 6165 from vijay sales for 60k. Friends can you please advise a good coolpad from flipkart...



congrats! and a warm welcome to our family.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanx bro.. Any suggestions for a good cooling pad from flipkart wud be appreciated...


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thanx bro.. Any suggestions for a good cooling pad from flipkart wud be appreciated...



first use ur laptop, if you get any problem then spend your money on Cooler Master U2


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. A couple of questions. 1) should i ask dealer for windows 7 dvd or i just have to create a recovery disk myself 2) is creating recovery disk different from creating bootable dvd of windows 7. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 16, 2012)

my hdd failed and i replaced it and i'm going to install win7 afresh..i downloaded the latest 12.3 catalyst drivers..do i need to install the previous versions also or i can proceed with the latest 12.3 version?


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

Ruthra kumar said:


> my hdd failed and i replaced it and i installed win7 afresh..i downloaded the latest 12.3 catalyst drivers..do i need to install the previous versions also or i can proceed with the latest 12.3 version?



You should download AMD graphic drivers from hp website and by default it updates automatically.



samudragupta said:


> Thanks. A couple of questions. 1) should i ask dealer for windows 7 dvd or i just have to create a recovery disk myself 2) is creating recovery disk different from creating bootable dvd of windows 7. Thanks a ton.



I bought my laptop from hp distributor shop and there a hp guy told me to how to burn recovery DVDs. There are total 3 DVDs and its easy to burn by hp recovery manager (a software).
Recovery disks include all hp softwares and data that were present at the time when you burn.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Thanks. A couple of questions. 1) should i ask dealer for windows 7 dvd or i just have to create a recovery disk myself 2) is creating recovery disk different from creating bootable dvd of windows 7. Thanks a ton.



The recovery disks are good enough to do a recovery, bt they will reinstall all the crapware that are present in a factory model.

Better download an iso from some torrent (a matching version ofcourse) and use your original key when you reinstall. the product key will be present on a sticker at the bottom of your laptop. That beats any recovery disk.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 16, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> The recovery disks are good enough to do a recovery, bt they will reinstall all the crapware that are present in a factory model.
> 
> Better download an iso from some torrent (a matching version ofcourse) and use your original key when you reinstall. the product key will be present on a sticker at the bottom of your laptop. That beats any recovery disk.



Recovery disk also gives an option of reduced recovery which does not install crapware.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Recovery disk also gives an option of reduced recovery which does not install crapware.



Hmm. didnt know about that. Does it let you modify the C:\ partition size?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 16, 2012)

So thenis it wise to remove the bloatware from the computer and then create recovery?


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

May I know the configuration of last desktop or laptop u used for gaming?


----------



## sarthak (Apr 16, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Hmm. didnt know about that. Does it let you modify the C:\ partition size?



No it doesn't allow that.



samudragupta said:


> So thenis it wise to remove the bloatware from the computer and then create recovery?



Recovery discs are made from the recovery partition of the laptop. If you use recovery your laptop would become exactly as it was when you bought it.


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

I would recommend you to use EASEUS Partition Master for making partition.
Keep 100GB for C: and rest as you wish.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 16, 2012)

i got a set of recovery disk from Hp. But i also have made a set of recovery disk using recovery manager. When inserting the disc's it is all different. The one that i made using the recovery manager is so simple to use. But the new one's are different from this


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 16, 2012)

My Luck is so damn bad...ALL dv6 6165tx Laptops are out of stock in Hyderabad and they have been replaced by dv6 70** laptops with a bad 630m GPU (as compared to amd 6770m).

I dont know what to do....I'm doomed! 

EDIT: i won't be able to afford the dv7-7000 with the 650m and the dv6-7010 is worse than the 6165tx in graphic performance. Really don't know what to do now!


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> My Luck is so damn bad...ALL dv6 6165tx Laptops are out of stock in Hyderabad and they have been replaced by dv6 70** laptops with a bad 630m GPU (as compared to amd 6770m).
> 
> I dont know what to do....I'm doomed!
> 
> EDIT: i won't be able to afford the dv7-7000 with the 650m and the dv6-7010 is worse than the 6165tx in graphic performance. Really don't know what to do now!



BUY IT FROM FLIPKART It is of 58.5k


----------



## makkags (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello,
I bought a hp-6017tx last year.I want to extend the warranty of my laptop.
But when i contacted hp,they gave me another contact.
Then he called me and told to pay rs 4500 for 1 year extension but he gave me link of rteservices RT Services-HP Care Pack for online payment.
I dont think this is genuine as there is no name of HP in it.

So anyone is here who have extended the warranty and tell me how to do that!


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 17, 2012)

Ruthra kumar said:


> my hdd failed and i replaced it and i'm going to install win7 afresh..i downloaded the latest 12.3 catalyst drivers..do i need to install the previous versions also or i can proceed with the latest 12.3 version?



the service center guys replaced the failed hdd with a new one and installed win7 home premium 30 day trial..now i want to install my original win7 from my recovery discs and partition my hdd..
after booting from dvd it's going to HP recovery manager..what option should i choose there..
1.MS system restore
2.system recovery
3.minimized image recovery
4 factory reset

i have not used recovery manager before so plz help..


----------



## sarthak (Apr 17, 2012)

makkags said:


> Hello,
> I bought a hp-6017tx last year.I want to extend the warranty of my laptop.
> But when i contacted hp,they gave me another contact.
> Then he called me and told to pay rs 4500 for 1 year extension but he gave me link of rteservices RT Services-HP Care Pack for online payment.
> ...



Wasn't able to open the link. Contact the shop from where you bought the laptop and ask them to extend the warranty.



Ruthra kumar said:


> the service center guys replaced the failed hdd with a new one and installed win7 home premium 30 day trial..now i want to install my original win7 from my recovery discs and partition my hdd..
> after booting from dvd it's going to HP recovery manager..what option should i choose there..
> 1.MS system restore
> 2.system recovery
> ...



Use system recovery to recover your laptop to its original state or minimized system recovery to recover to original state without installing any crapware.


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys! finally found my hp dv6 6165 on a croma store 

I will review it as soon as I can for u guys. btw shud i partition my drive?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 17, 2012)

hi guys just got my new dv 6165 today from vijay sales for 60k and got a hp bag. i must say the laptop build is decent and i havent played around much however im not very impressed with the display. i just played a couple of videos and wasnt very crisp as my 4 year old compaq laptop. is there any drivers i need to update, if yes then can i pls have the link...
@ paraxite, how much did you get it for? and what freebies did u get? are u satisfied with the display?


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 17, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> Hey guys! finally found my hp dv6 6165 on a croma store
> 
> I will review it as soon as I can for u guys. btw shud i partition my drive?




Congrats buddy...



samudragupta said:


> hi guys just got my new dv 6165 today from vijay sales for 60k and got a hp bag. i must say the laptop build is decent and i havent played around much however im not very impressed with the display. i just played a couple of videos and wasnt very crisp as my 4 year old compaq laptop. is there any drivers i need to update, if yes then can i pls have the link...
> @ paraxite, how much did you get it for? and what freebies did u get? are u satisfied with the display?



Congrats..Happy Gaming


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> hi guys just got my new dv 6165 today from vijay sales for 60k and got a hp bag. i must say the laptop build is decent and i havent played around much however im not very impressed with the display. i just played a couple of videos and wasnt very crisp as my 4 year old compaq laptop. is there any drivers i need to update, if yes then can i pls have the link...
> @ paraxite, how much did you get it for? and what freebies did u get? are u satisfied with the display?



Update your BIOS and Graphic Drivers

It would take some time in BIOS update, don't turn off computer


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 17, 2012)

@ rider thanks... there are two links for the bios update, which one should i download?



sumansherlock said:


> Congrats buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats..Happy Gaming



thanks mate


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> @ paraxite, how much did you get it for? and what freebies did u get? are u satisfied with the display?



Hey! I got it for 59,990 and I got an HP bag and a good offer on an all in one printer from HP. See, if you are getting awesome hardware for this price you need to compromise on other things eg: display.

the display is ok. Nothing great but not bad either. Its ok and acceptable. While gaming I hardly notice anything about the low resolution of 1366x768. So its ok overall I'm really happy with the piece.

Btw.. DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY SOFTWARE TO MONITOR PROCESSOR AND GPU TEMPERATURES?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY SOFTWARE TO MONITOR PROCESSOR AND GPU TEMPERATURES?



HWmonitor.


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> @ rider thanks... there are two links for the bios update, which one should i download?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate



This one for BIOS version F.1B It's the latest one.

And This one is for AMD Graphic Version 8.882.2.3000

The AMD Graphic Driver will update automatically to latest version that is 12.3


----------



## tusharkeshri (Apr 17, 2012)

makkags said:


> Hello,
> I bought a hp-6017tx last year.I want to extend the warranty of my laptop.
> But when i contacted hp,they gave me another contact.
> Then he called me and told to pay rs 4500 for 1 year extension but he gave me link of rteservices RT Services-HP Care Pack for online payment.
> ...



well while doing the extended warranty for my sis the guy redirected me to the same page but i didn't do the online money transfer istad i called the guy and handed over the money and he gave me the receipt and told that the hard copy of extended warranty bill be sent to my home within 10 days.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 17, 2012)

rider said:


> This one for BIOS version F.1B It's the latest one.
> 
> And This one is for AMD Graphic Version 8.882.2.3000
> 
> The AMD Graphic Driver will update automatically to latest version that is 12.3


thanks alot, i've updated both... what i noticed is that dvd ripped movies are still not crisp however, blueray or hd movies above 1gb are fabulous... a bit disappointed but still happy...


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys whats the optimum temperature of the GPU while running high end games? I used a software and it doesn't go higher than 80*C. Is that ok and can I continue gaming on it for 3-4 hours straight? or is it high and should I wait till it cools down?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 17, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> Guys whats the optimum temperature of the GPU while running high end games? I used a software and it doesn't go higher than 80*C. Is that ok and can I continue gaming on it for 3-4 hours straight? or is it high and should I wait till it cools down?


wow you started gaming already!!!


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> wow you started gaming already!!!



haha ^^ I had few games on my external HD and i just ran them!


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 17, 2012)

80C is a bit high but not bad. anything below 75 is definitely good. Above 85 caution, 90+ real danger. 95+ you are walking on a tightrope, blind 

Anyways get a cooler if possible.


----------



## vijayantp (Apr 17, 2012)

keep maximum processor utilization to 80 %.I reach CPU temperatures of 70 degrees and GPU of 72 degrees on all maximum settings.


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> Guys whats the optimum temperature of the GPU while running high end games? I used a software and it doesn't go higher than 80*C. Is that ok and can I continue gaming on it for 3-4 hours straight? or is it high and should I wait till it cools down?



Keep coolest mode in hp cool sense.



samudragupta said:


> thanks alot, i've updated both... what i noticed is that dvd ripped movies are still not crisp however, blueray or hd movies above 1gb are fabulous... a bit disappointed but still happy...



Are you kidding me.. The quality should remain same condition, It may be the error of your player.
By the way, did you changed the BIOS GPU settings from dynamic to fixed, so that u can switch to either of two GPUs (Intel HD 3000 and AMD Radeon 6770M).


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys I have a problem. Most games are running only in 4:3 resolution and I'm getting *Black Bars on the sides of the game*. There are no scaling options in my CCC. What should I do?


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 17, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> thanks alot, i've updated both... what i noticed is that dvd ripped movies are still not crisp however, blueray or hd movies above 1gb are fabulous... a bit disappointed but still happy...



Don't worry about display dude...what do you expect from 720p res? my friends Asus laptop display's are even worser than this..And for movies just download 720p..they look good



ParaXite said:


> Hey guys I have a problem. Most games are running only in 4:3 resolution and I'm getting *Black Bars on the sides of the game*. There are no scaling options in my CCC. What should I do?



Set the resolution at 1366x768

@rider

How do you download drivers?? from HP websites or through HP assistant?

And btw I have updated only BIOS...And games are running fine on the current gfx driver...Now should i update gfx driver also?? tell me how games are running on the latest gfx drivers?


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Set the resolution at 1366x768



that resolution isnt available on those games. the available ones are 4:3. SO i want to scale them (stretch) so that they are full screen.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 17, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> that resolution isnt available on those games. the available ones are 4:3. SO i want to scale them (stretch) so that they are full screen.



Did you tried Alt+Enter?


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Did you tried Alt+Enter?



yeah nothing happens.


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Don't worry about display dude...what do you expect from 720p res? my friends Asus laptop display's are even worser than this..And for movies just download 720p..they look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to desktop right click to Graphic Properties (In high performance Mode)
Click on Information o the left side then click on the Software Update.
If it is 12.3, you are using the latest one. If not click on check for updates now.



ParaXite said:


> Hey guys I have a problem. Most games are running only in 4:3 resolution and I'm getting *Black Bars on the sides of the game*. There are no scaling options in my CCC. What should I do?



Can you tell me the name of those games?
Because some old games don't run in 16:9 formats.


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> Can you tell me the name of those games?
> Because some old games don't run in 16:9 formats.



Nfs carbon, gta san andreas and more...but the thing is they run "stretched" on my 16:9 monitor and that option isnt available on the latest CCC. I have an nvidia card on my desktop.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 18, 2012)

after replacing the hdd i did system recovery and installed win7..i need to partition the C drive.. i tried using Disk management to create new partitions, but there are no unallocated space and only the system drive is thr and is shown as primary partition..wat shd i do to create new partitions, should i reinstall win7?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> Keep coolest mode in hp cool sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do i do it bro? And i know i may be cribbing but the blacks are really blurry and pixelated on vlc and rm player...


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> Nfs carbon, gta san andreas and more...but the thing is they run "stretched" on my 16:9 monitor and that option isnt available on the latest CCC. I have an nvidia card on my desktop.



These games can be played in 16:9, Is it alright when you play it on laptop screen. How is the windows 7 experience on your external monitor?



samudragupta said:


> How do i do it bro? And i know i may be cribbing but the blacks are really blurry and pixelated on vlc and rm player...



Go to BIOS and change it, its really simple.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 18, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Don't worry about display dude...what do you expect from 720p res? my friends Asus laptop display's are even worser than this..And for movies just download 720p..they look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> These games can be played in 16:9, Is it alright when you play it on laptop screen. How is the windows 7 experience on your external monitor?



No dude you didnt get me. I don't have 16:9 resolutions in-game only the 4:3 ones are there.

On my desktop PC with a 16:9 monitor they run "stretched" 4:3.

I am not able to stretch the 4:3 resolutions to fit into full screen on the laptop. There are black borders to the left and right of the game.

There is no scaling option in the catalyst control centre.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 18, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> No dude you didnt get me. I don't have 16:9 resolutions in-game only the 4:3 ones are there.
> 
> On my desktop PC with a 16:9 monitor they run "stretched" 4:3.
> 
> ...



There is a some SW to play fullscreen but i dont remember now...check some previous posts hope you'll find it..


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> There is a some SW to play fullscreen but i dont remember now...check some previous posts hope you'll find it..



they are running full screen but its in 4:3 so there is some extra black space around the game.


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> they are running full screen but its in 4:3 so there is some extra black space around the game.



What resolutions are you getting in graphic setting of game?


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> What resolutions are you getting in graphic setting of game?



640x480
800x600
1024x768

thats it. only those 3.


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> 640x480
> 800x600
> 1024x768
> 
> thats it. only those 3.



Oh! I see you should Update GTA San Andreas to Patch version 1.01  to play game in 16:9 Download


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> Oh! I see you should Update GTA San Andreas to Patch version 1.01  to play game in 16:9 Download



It is not recognizing the exe to patch since it is the "ahem" version of SA. Isn't there just a method to scale it so that it fills the whole screen?


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> It is not recognizing the exe to patch since it is the "ahem" version of SA. Isn't there just a method to scale it so that it fills the whole screen?



The fact is the games you playing right now are quite old and these games (original version) do not come with 16:9 format support. The only proper method is by using these patches.Try Universal Widescreen Patcher. If it doesn't work too.. I suggest you to download full version and use the patch. 



ParaXite said:


> It is not recognizing the exe to patch since it is the "ahem" version of SA. Isn't there just a method to scale it so that it fills the whole screen?



The fact is the games you playing right now are quite old and these games don not come with 16:9 format support. The only proper method is by using these patches.

To play NFS Carbon in 16:9, follow these steps Read


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

My CPU and GPU are hitting 80-85*C while gaming. Is this ok? Should this be lower? If I run coolsense on coolest mode while gaming and it drops to about 75*C. Getting a cooling pad soon. But are these temperatures ok while gaming?

Idle temperatures are 50-55*C of both CPU and GPU.


----------



## sarathsnair (Apr 18, 2012)

The touch pad ON and OFF button does not working for me. When i tapped two times the backlight of ouch pad not going to RED ( off ) what should i do ? Also the smoothness of my touch pad gone. Now it is hard to scroll using two finger. Is their any hardware problem ?


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> The touch pad ON and OFF button does not working for me. When i tapped two times the backlight of ouch pad not going to RED ( off ) what should i do ? Also the smoothness of my touch pad gone. Now it is hard to scroll using two finger. Is their any hardware problem ?



There is an icon on the top right of the touchpad. Did you double press it quickly? Is this problem from the beginning or started just now?

If its a problem that occurred recently try rolling back the driver.

And yeah its not very easy to scroll with two fingers. Not a hardware problem. And it doesnt bother me because I use a razer naga mouse.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> My CPU and GPU are hitting 80-85*C while gaming. Is this ok? Should this be lower? If I run coolsense on coolest mode while gaming and it drops to about 75*C. Getting a cooling pad soon. But are these temperatures ok while gaming?
> 
> Idle temperatures are 50-55*C of both CPU and GPU.



Use Intel GPU when not gaming. Reduces idle temp by around 5C.
Run games on a custom powerplan, where the cpu is set to a maximum of say 90%. Again reduces temp.
85C is not exactly fine, but nothing to be too worried either.

Anyways whats the game?


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Use Intel GPU when not gaming. Reduces idle temp by around 5C.
> Run games on a custom powerplan, where the cpu is set to a maximum of say 90%. Again reduces temp.
> 85C is not exactly fine, but nothing to be too worried either.
> 
> Anyways whats the game?



Where is the option to reduce cpu to 90% in the power plan settings? Actually I think the CPU is getting turbo boosted during games increasing its temperature.

Crysis 2 hardcore settings on native resolution.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2012)

Click on the battery icon > Go to power options > choose the plan you want to modify > Change plan settings > change advanced settings > Processor power management.

Change the max value to 90. set the min value to 90 or lower.


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 18, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Click on the battery icon > Go to power options > choose the plan you want to modify > Change plan settings > change advanced settings > Processor power management.
> 
> Change the max value to 90. set the min value to 90 or lower.



Thanks! Tried it and got 68-75*C. But my room is air conditioned right now so how much does that affect the internal temperature?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this the latest version of catalyst control center 12.3?
2011.0930.2209.37895


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2012)

An air condiditioned room will definitely result in lower temps. Not sure, but probably not by much at high loads, say something like 4-5C i'd guess...


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 19, 2012)

Updates BIOS ,gpu drivers and max processor set to 90%....  getting 50+ fps MW2 but in NFS Hot pursuit only getting 30 (i was getting 50+ fps before the updates) why i am getting this low ?  And also while playing MW2 Temp reaching 85...before update it barely reaches 75 ?? why this is happening with me??

@rider

can you show me your dxdiag info??


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2012)

Did you download HP authorised drivers or from AMD site?


----------



## rider (Apr 19, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Did you download HP authorised drivers or from AMD site?



I can't update it from AMD website.. the message appears that the that it can not be downloaded due to incompatible hardware/software on your computer. The version of graphic is not supported (even I chosen the right one)


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 19, 2012)

rider said:


> I can't update it from AMD website.. the message appears that the that it can not be downloaded due to incompatible hardware/software on your computer. The version of graphic is not supported (even I chosen the right one)



exactly dude...same here



pranav0091 said:


> Did you download HP authorised drivers or from AMD site?



i was unable to download it from AMD site.....but i downloaded them from hp site and installed properly... i guess the version is xxxx.3000 and bios F.1B.... but still low fps and temps are touching 85c


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 19, 2012)

That incompatibility is due to the switchable graphics. Not sure why its heating up now, but  you could always do a system restore. That will probably work.


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 19, 2012)

I had the same problem as you guys...it seems we cant fix that we have to let hp give us AMD drivers 



sumansherlock said:


> Updates BIOS ,gpu drivers and max processor set to 90%....  getting 50+ fps MW2 but in NFS Hot pursuit only getting 30 (i was getting 50+ fps before the updates) why i am getting this low ?  And also while playing MW2 Temp reaching 85...before update it barely reaches 75 ?? why this is happening with me??
> 
> @rider
> 
> can you show me your dxdiag info??



I updated my drivers and BIOS and I get 45 fps on NFS hot pursuit on max. (used fraps)
So its ok I guess...


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys i just played brothers in arms, hells highway for 10 mins in nonac room and my gpu hit temp of 90^celcius...woops i had to shut down the game...but this was at maxed out settings. Shud i change the resolution? Wud that help?


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Guys i just played brothers in arms, hells highway for 10 mins in nonac room and my gpu hit temp of 90^celcius...woops i had to shut down the game...but this was at maxed out settings. Shud i change the resolution? Wud that help?



oh! my god 90C in 10 minutes. I can't believe it. Mine never touched such high temperature.. No matter how much i play games it never exceeds 75C I dont even use any cool pad or AC room simply put my laptop on my desk.
You should call hp helpline!! There is something defected in ur PC.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 20, 2012)

My laptop manufature date was aug 11. Wud that matter?


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 20, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Guys i just played brothers in arms, hells highway for 10 mins in nonac room and my gpu hit temp of 90^celcius...woops i had to shut down the game...but this was at maxed out settings. Shud i change the resolution? Wud that help?



90 degrees is just too high..the max temp that i got is 80 while playing Resident evil 5..even i played BIA:HH at max settings it never reached 90..i dont use a cooling pad/AC room.. check ur coolsense mode..
btw its one crap of a game , why play it..


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 20, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Guys i just played brothers in arms, hells highway for 10 mins in nonac room and my gpu hit temp of 90^celcius...woops i had to shut down the game...but this was at maxed out settings. Shud i change the resolution? Wud that help?



My GPU temperature never crossed 80 as well and not in 10 mins , it takes longer. Btw my CPU core temperatures go up to 85*C while gaming so its ok. Put coolsense on coolest and limit processor power to 80% and check. Because in laptops hot components can raise the temperature of other things nearby.

Do another test of temperature and if you find its spiking high very fast try taking it to the service centre.


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> My laptop manufature date was aug 11. Wud that matter?



My model is also of Aug'11. It doesn't matter. I think you didn't set BIOS setting properly.

Did you followed these instructions:
1)Download BIOS version F.1B dated 2011-10-31
2)Keep the adapter plugged in and launch the downloaded file. It will update automatically, would take some time.
3)Once it is done you have to go to BIOS settings and change the graphics mode from dynamic to fixed. Then select manually which gpu to use by right clicking on desktop.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 20, 2012)

hi friends, my mistake... i turned on the coolsense mode and it has really cooled down my lappy... i played the game again and temps did not exceed 76^ Celsius...
btw how does this feature work? i mean should i always leave it on coolest mode or use it only while gaming?



rider said:


> My model is also of Aug'11. It doesn't matter. I think you didn't set BIOS setting properly.
> 
> Did you followed these instructions:
> 1)Download BIOS version F.1B dated 2011-10-31
> ...


i did follow the exact instructions bro and it was me who had not turned on hp coolsense...


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 20, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> hi friends, my mistake... i turned on the coolsense mode and it has really cooled down my lappy... i played the game again and temps did not exceed 76^ Celsius...
> btw how does this feature work? i mean should i always leave it on coolest mode or use it only while gaming?



Coolest mode uses the fan at full speed whenever needed to reduce temperature. Use it while on external power and while gaming. Don't use it when on battery because it will consume power.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks, in the software however there are 2 modes stationary and mobile mode, and im using a coolpad... i use it on my bed, so when i switch to coolest mode, should i change it in both options?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually if you are looking for performance, the coolest mode makes little sense. It apparently throttles down the processor too. Therefore the temperature reduced not only because of the fan, but also the cpu running at less than peak power. I have found it that it does reduce performance in games. Not by much, but definitely observable. Just thought i'd share.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 20, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Actually if you are looking for performance, the coolest mode makes little sense. It apparently throttles down the processor too. Therefore the temperature reduced not only because of the fan, but also the cpu running at less than peak power. I have found it that it does reduce performance in games. Not by much, but definitely observable. Just thought i'd share.


oh all right!!! but when you say that gaming performance is reduced, how is that?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 20, 2012)

Because of CPU throttling. Although the games are mostly reliant on the GPU, the CPU is also responsible for a part of the performance. So..


----------



## sarthak (Apr 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> oh all right!!! but when you say that gaming performance is reduced, how is that?



What I found while playing games on coolest was that the loading times increased. There was no difference in the gaming performance.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 21, 2012)

Gr8 well these are minor things then.... I wud rather compromise on these aspects than burning the gpu... Btw when we talk about the Gpu are we talking about the motherboard and graphi card both or just the graphic card?


----------



## Deepika N (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey there, I bought the dv6-6165tx 2 months back and The catalyst cooling centre has not been responding ever since I got it.. I've checked a lot of threads online and none of the solutions seem to be working..And hp customer service seems to be of absolutely no help. The finally told me this laptop does not support switchable graphics..Is that so? I really know nothing about laptops..I have all the latest drivers installed..And dynamic mode has been selected in the Bios..So will the graphics switch automatically or do I still need to choose the programs for which I need it to? I'm sorry if any of the questions sound stupid..I can't help it =P I really need it to work for google sketchup urgently as I have a design review at college in a few days and I can take the laptop to the service centre only after that..Please help me =(


----------



## sarthak (Apr 21, 2012)

The graphic card is soldered on the motherboard, so I guess if it burns it can damage the motherboard also. But I hardly see my GPU going over 70. Its the processor that heats up.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 21, 2012)

sarthak said:


> But I hardly see my GPU going over 70. Its the processor that heats up.


wow are you serious? not exceeding 70


----------



## rajul0616 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Wifi Facing Problems.*

Guyz i need urgent help ...my roomies used to create an hotspot using Connectify and then we all shared the network.
But since few days i am not able to connect to the network and also if i create a hotspot the other people will get disconnected every 2 mins.
What to do...how and what to unistall and reinstall??
ps: i already have unistalled and reinstalled connectify more then 20 times.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> wow are you serious? not exceeding 70



Yeah its the processor that heats up more. 

But i'm not sure what temp the GPU hits. had checked mine long ago running dirt 2, at rather reduced settings, saw the GPU hitting 65 and the processor hitting 70~72C.



rajul0616 said:


> Guyz i need urgent help ...my roomies used to create an hotspot using Connectify and then we all shared the network.
> But since few days i am not able to connect to the network and also if i create a hotspot the other people will get disconnected every 2 mins.
> What to do...how and what to unistall and reinstall??
> ps: i already have unistalled and reinstalled connectify more then 20 times.



I have never used connectify, so cant comment, but wouldnt an ad-hoc network serve your purpose as well?


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 22, 2012)

Guys what do you use to control the *i7's turbo boost and to overclock* it? Also how good is the *MSI Afterburner* to overclock the 6770m? 

Im not going to overclock right now but will keep these softwares with me for future use.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 22, 2012)

^^^^ I wasn't able to move the sliders in MSI Afterburner. Try Sapphire Trixx for graphic card. Don't know about processor.


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 22, 2012)

sarthak said:


> ^^^^ I wasn't able to move the sliders in MSI Afterburner. Try Sapphire Trixx for graphic card. Don't know about processor.



Is your graphics mode switched to "fixed" from the BIOS? Make it "fixed", select High performance GPU and try moving the bars.

Also, refer to this : *forum.notebookreview.com/hp-pavilion-notebooks/599746-overclocking-radeon-6770m-dv6t-61xx.html


----------



## piyus_h (Apr 23, 2012)

any1 looking forwward to buy hp 6165tx .... here is the cheapest price i've found for it online

HP Pavilion Dv6-6165Tx - Buy Laptops Online at Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## sarthak (Apr 23, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> Is your graphics mode switched to "fixed" from the BIOS? Make it "fixed", select High performance GPU and try moving the bars.
> 
> Also, refer to this : Overclocking the Radeon 6770m in the dv6t 61xx



Thanks for the link. I guess after editing that file it should work properly. Would try it after exams


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 23, 2012)

piyus_h said:


> any1 looking forwward to buy hp 6165tx .... here is the cheapest price i've found for it online
> HP Pavilion Dv6-6165Tx - Buy Laptops Online at Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com


Yes it seems the best deal online... Go gor it...


----------



## dsanandmca (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, two days back i bought 6165tx. My question is can i partition my C: which is 684GB in size into 3 or more partition using EASEUS PM utility? If i do so does it corrupt the OS and/or voids the warranty?


----------



## dsanandmca (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it possible to minimize any window by just scrolling fingers in DV6 6165tx touch-pad from top left corner to bottom in horizontal direction and close the window by scroll top left corner to bottom right corner diagonally? (As in sony viao touchpad)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

dsanandmca said:


> Hi, two days back i bought 6165tx. My question is can i partition my C: which is 684GB in size into 3 or more partition using EASEUS PM utility? If i do so does it corrupt the OS and/or voids the warranty?



Yes you can partition it using EASEUS utility and it not at all voids warranty.



dsanandmca said:


> Is it possible to minimize any window by just scrolling fingers in DV6 6165tx touch-pad from top left corner to bottom in horizontal direction and close the window by scroll top left corner to bottom right corner diagonally? (As in sony viao touchpad)



How can you even make that work on a vaio? I have one but I can't.


----------



## dsanandmca (Apr 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes you can partition it using EASEUS utility and it not at all voids warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you even make that work on a vaio? I have one but I can't.



Just check the touch-pad options. I did it in my relatives lappy..

you can minimize(top left to bottom left), restore(top left to top right) and close (top right to bottom right - diagonally) function by simply scroll fingers


----------



## antisocialbratt (Apr 24, 2012)

DV6 6165 looks beastly on paper. Its a bummer that HP didn't provide a backlit keyboard. Anyway, it there any version of DV7 available with the hardware of dv6 6165? 
I'd prefer a fullHD 17inch monitor with the specs of dv6 6165.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> DV6 6165 looks beastly on paper. Its a bummer that HP didn't provide a backlit keyboard. Anyway, it there any version of DV7 available with the hardware of dv6 6165?
> I'd prefer a fullHD 17inch monitor with the specs of dv6 6165.



Yes, dv7 is available, but not sure if its here in India. Check HP site.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 24, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> DV6 6165 looks beastly on paper. Its a bummer that HP didn't provide a backlit keyboard. Anyway, it there any version of DV7 available with the hardware of dv6 6165?
> I'd prefer a fullHD 17inch monitor with the specs of dv6 6165.


it indeed is a monster... but the dv7 series that you are looking for is not available in India yet...


----------



## rajul0616 (Apr 24, 2012)

How can we get extended warranty for our laptop??
Its been about 2 months since i got my 6165tx.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

rajul0616 said:


> How can we get extended warranty for our laptop??
> Its been about 2 months since i got my 6165tx.



*h41268.www4.hp.com/live/index.aspx...x-ot-xx-pu-desktop_pcs/chev-3_years_wa_15017/


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 25, 2012)

i have had my hp laptop for a week now and honestly i wasnt very excited when i got it home for 3-4 days. however after spending time with it, i have fallen in love with this machine... the only thing i hate about it is the display... i have experienced the service centre in Mumbai and trust me they aren't that bad; infact i havent had any issues with them... i had a compaq for 4 years and did visit the service centre thrice only... not bad is it?? the build quality for hp is also good, well atleast for now(maybe its too early to say that in my case). but i think you should still consider them....


----------



## faujibrat (Apr 25, 2012)

i have been unable to use a program to detect my gpu temp, stuff like real temp does not detect my cpu temp, any help would be really appreciated


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 26, 2012)

faujibrat said:


> i have been unable to use a program to detect my gpu temp, stuff like real temp does not detect my cpu temp, any help would be really appreciated


try speccy software


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/4192/65779243.jpg



What's wrong with my battery?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

^Nothing, why?


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Nothing, why?



because this is the condition of fully charged laptop.
I am getting 1 hr 15min battery life


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

^How old it is?


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

5 months exactly


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 26, 2012)

oi rider, my 6 months old laptop which is almost exactly the same as yours shows only 6% battery wear level. and the battery life it offers is around 3hrs 45mins on average. maybe you have left the ati discrete gfx on or have set the cpu frequency to more than 780 mhz (btw that is pretty low and in fact the lowest this i7 will go, but still enough for daily tasks).


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> oi rider, my 6 months old laptop which is almost exactly the same as yours shows only 6% battery wear level. and the battery life it offers is around 3hrs 45mins on average. maybe you have left the ati discrete gfx on or have set the cpu frequency to more than 780 mhz (btw that is pretty low and in fact the lowest this i7 will go, but still enough for daily tasks).



No, I'm using power saving GPU
What is the affect of water level in battery? Is higher percentage better?
And how can I change cpu frequency ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 26, 2012)

go to power options and then set the max and min cpu level to 5 for both it will go to the min which is 780mhz and then you get max battery life.


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> go to power options and then set the max and min cpu level to 5 for both it will go to the min which is 780mhz and then you get max battery life.



Can you please explain in detail, because I can't find to customise performance.
And what is water level percentage?

In power processor management I set the maximum processor state to 5% from 100% in batter mode.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^^ Calibrate your battery. It'll reduce the wear.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> go to power options and then *set the max and min cpu level to 5* for both it will go to the min which is 780mhz and then you get max battery life.



Have you gone mad?


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

I checked my battery in power saving GPU. 
customized with hp recommended mode with 50% brightness, keep wi-fi on, used the external speakers. Keep played the movie of .mkv format in vlc player and the battery lasts for 118 minutes (after that computer move to hibernate mode). 
Also put in power processor management > the maximum processor state to 5% from 100% in battery mode for 90 minutes in between.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> go to power options and then set the max and min cpu level to 5 for both it will go to the min which is 780mhz and then you get max battery life.



You wanted an i7 and now you want to set it to 5% CPU?! 

@rider: Have you set the GPU mode to fixed or dynamic? 
And shut off WiFi when not in use.

Again one more thing. have you played games when on the battery? 
Because if you do that often, that is going to hurt the battery quite a lot.


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

> @rider: Have you set the GPU mode to fixed or dynamic?
> And shut off WiFi when not in use.



Ofcourse in fixed mode!

There is no use of almighty core-i7 when you are not gaming or editing and in battery mode.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2012)

^ 
There is nothing wrong with your battery going by that screenshot that you posted. So it must something related to some CPU hungry process. Just over na hour with powersaving mode on and with IGP is too little. 

You dont need to set the max processor value to 5%. Its the min processor value that you have to change. Set only the min processor value to 5% and max processor to something like 40% in power saving and 80-90 in balanced. just my opinions though.

When you run the processor slowly, the processes themselves take longer to execute. This means that you are not going to save much power anyways.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have my laptop running on battery for nearly 5 hours for surfing and watching videos and listening to songs.
Using intel GPU, power saved mode, display brightness reduced to minimum while surfing and listening to songs and for movies its around 60-70%, max processor state set to 50%.


----------



## rider (Apr 27, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I have my laptop running on battery for nearly 5 hours for surfing and watching videos and listening to songs.
> Using intel GPU, power saved mode, display brightness reduced to minimum while surfing and listening to songs and for movies its around 60-70%, max processor state set to 50%.



I checked again today..in power saving GPU, I customized hp recommend mode turning max processor to 40% and brightness at 0 % turned off wi-fi and played .mp4 files in vlc player. And I got 2 hr 15 minutes of battery 
What's wrong with this?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I checked again today..in power saving GPU, I customized hp recommend mode turning max processor to 40% and brightness at 0 % turned off wi-fi and played .mp4 files in vlc player. And I got 2 hr 15 minutes of battery
> What's wrong with this?


maybe you should get this checked with hp service centre before your battery warranty gets over


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, get it replaced if possible. Tell em it doesnt last an hour properly. Always make things appear a bit worser than it actually is when talking to customer care.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys ! under Rs 50000.
I suggest you all buy dv6-6154tx its price is Rs 49,500!!
On internet, you can get it on 45 to 48 !!
i bought it for rs. 49,500 !!

The Best Thing Is its price, and the graphic card it comes with !!
The graphic card is able to run all game at medium settings !

Modern warfare 3 runs with high detail at very good fps !
La noire runs fine at low graphics with highest resolutions !!!


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 28, 2012)

^^
i  bought one from flipkart @46k a few days back for my brother,and its truly a steal at that price.


----------



## boldtank (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I own a DV6t-3100 from last ~15 months. Bought this laptop on 30th December, 2012 from US and using it from May,2011. 

Configuration: Core i7-720QM, 8gb DDR3 RAM, ATI HD5650 1gb DDR3, 640gb HDD @ 7200 RPM, backlit keyboard

I normally play Prince of Persia (1-4) and Assasin's Creed; although not playing anything from last 5 months.

Initially was too happy with this laptop and was bragging a lot. After some day I noticed its getting hotter even with normal usage and wasn't fit to be kept on lap. Whenever I play games its noticeably superhot and cant't use the laptop keyboard easily. Finally during September, 2011..its started shutting down due to overheat. I purchase cooler master notepal series cooling pad and effectively it solved my problem initially but during the December 2011 it once againg getting superhot and even the coolpad wasnt able to help much.

Recently I disassembled my laptop (2 days back) and changed the thermal paste to  Arctic Silver Ceramique2...its kind of ok now...but still need to test it more...now the idle temperature is 55 C, Moderate usgae 68 C and gaming 78 C (have tested only with 1o mints of gaming)..all temperature without cooling pad.

Seriously there is some design issue with these HP laptops and they need to provide a better and high quality thermal paste and heatsink. Temperature till 80 C is ok with gaming else it shuld have to be around 50 C with mild usage.

Note: if your DV6 is overheating means(idle temp 70 C) you need to change its thermal paste. invest in a good quality cooling pad. While changing the thermal paste remove the old paste completely clean the surfaces with IPA (although I prefer just wiping it off with cotton rags)

If affordable go for  HP extended warrant...you can puchase one even if you hv got ur lappy from outside India (i got to know recently....). If warranty expired go for AMC.

Thanks to Rachit Mahule (best of luck for your final semester exam) for starting this thread.

Comments and questions are most welcome.

Thanks,
Boldtank


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Apr 28, 2012)

Y Man ! Trly , Its a Steal, Magnet Magnesium , Everything Lol !!
For That Price you bought it ! Great ! Congo !
i got one too   months ago though!!!
Are u having any problem yet??
Cuz i am having one problem !!


----------



## sarthak (Apr 28, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Guys ! under Rs 50000.
> I suggest you all buy dv6-6154tx its price is Rs 49,500!!
> On internet, you can get it on 45 to 48 !!
> i bought it for rs. 49,500 !!
> ...





swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> i  bought one from flipkart @46k a few days back for my brother,and its truly a steal at that price.



Its graphic card is bad. The new dv6-7012tx is a much better deal.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Apr 29, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Its graphic card is bad. The new dv6-7012tx is a much better deal.



I dont think its bad , its okay or good !!
Btw, can u tell me the price for the model u suggested ie. dv6-7012tx??


----------



## vijayantp (Apr 29, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> last night i got a blue screen with error name" driver power state failure " any information on this.



even i experienced driver power state failure two times in 2 hours.I uninstalled auslogics optimization software.I had repaired registry and defragmented using auslogics.I had read that optimization software can cause this. 

Can anybody tell me anything about this ? Why it happens ?


----------



## sarthak (Apr 29, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> I dont think its bad , its okay or good !!
> Btw, can u tell me the price for the model u suggested ie. dv6-7012tx??



Its 51k on flipkart, might be lesser in local shops.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 29, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> I dont think its bad , its okay or good !!
> Btw, can u tell me the price for the model u suggested ie. dv6-7012tx??



Its not outright bad, but at that price, you shouldnt be settling for a card like that. So for the price, It is bad.


----------



## sasha007 (Apr 30, 2012)

boldtank said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I own a DV6t-3100 from last ~15 months. Bought this laptop on 30th December, 2012 from US and using it from May,2011.
> 
> ...



Hey . 
If i buy the DV6 from USA ...
How can i buy extended warranty in India .?? 

Plz reply ...


----------



## boldtank (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

you need to call on HP support  # 1800 425 4999; choose the proper option and they talk to the representative. Extended warranty can be purchased only up to a certain time period if it has expired you need to get in touch with authorized service center and go for annual maintenance contract.

before buying the warranty properly check with them..and if possible take it in written...some time they deny after selling the warranty.

you can check the following links:
HP Care Pack Services | HP

HP warranty issue - Page 2 - HP Support Forum

thanks


----------



## sasha007 (Apr 30, 2012)

boldtank said:


> Hi,
> 
> you need to call on HP support  # 1800 425 4999; choose the proper option and they talk to the representative. Extended warranty can be purchased only up to a certain time period if it has expired you need to get in touch with authorized service center and go for annual maintenance contract.
> 
> ...



Okay , And also do you know that buying the dv6 from the US , will give us international warranty for 1 year or not .?

And does HP India honor the extended warranty on the laptop bought from US .?


----------



## boldtank (Apr 30, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Okay , And also do you know that buying the dv6 from the US , will give us international warranty for 1 year or not .?
> 
> And does HP India honor the extended warranty on the laptop bought from US .?



Now a days only few of the manufacturers giving international warranty...and in case of an international warranty cost difference is negligible...no the extended warranty purchased in US will not be honored in India..its like two different company one is HP us and the other HP India.


----------



## sasha007 (Apr 30, 2012)

boldtank said:


> Now a days only few of the manufacturers giving international warranty...and in case of an international warranty cost difference is negligible...no the extended warranty purchased in US will not be honored in India..its like two different company one is HP us and the other HP India.



Okay so do you know if HP US offers international warranty .?

Ans how does HP India provide extended warranty for the laptop bought in the US .?


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 30, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Okay so do you know if HP US offers international warranty .?
> 
> Ans how does HP India provide extended warranty for the laptop bought in the US .?


our answers here are all based on assumptions... i suggest you directly contact HP Contact HP - Phone assistance | HP to clarify your doubts...


----------



## sasha007 (Apr 30, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> our answers here are all based on assumptions... i suggest you directly contact HP Contact HP - Phone assistance | HP to clarify your doubts...



Okay , but are you sure that HP India does provide extended warranty packs for US purchased laptop .??


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 30, 2012)

Got the warranty increased by 2 years to a total of 3 yrs.Total damages were Rs.6330.I feel its totally worth the money,considering the type of reputation dv6 series had in past.However,havent faced any hardware relAted issues so far..


----------



## boldtank (May 1, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> our answers here are all based on assumptions... i suggest you directly contact HP Contact HP - Phone assistance | HP to clarify your doubts...



I have personally given a call to them and they asked me to talk to authorized service center. Although my normal warranty had expired so they suggest me to go for AMC...but its a pity no one knows about the AMC at the service centers here in bangalore..they keep passing my call from one person to another for 10 mints and finally they disconnect it.

i solved my problem on my own.

@Sasha: I do not know whether HP US provide international warranty or not but you can better check it once you go there and then keep us updated about the same by posting here.


Also I am not sure whether or not they will provide an extended warranty for a laptop purchased in US...as per my conversation with them I had properly informed them that mine is purchased in US and they suggest me to got for AMC ; since warranty is expired.

Now a days almost every company is profitable only because of extended warranty and AMC; in this way they can collect a lot of money and can reuse the refurbished components (they keep the damaged part and replace it with repaired parts). For example now a days hardly any company selling low-to-mid range printers are making profit by selling printers alone they are profitable by selling printer cartridges and service warranties.


----------



## samudragupta (May 1, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Got the warranty increased by 2 years to a total of 3 yrs.Total damages were Rs.6330.I feel its totally worth the money,considering the type of reputation dv6 series had in past.However,havent faced any hardware relAted issues so far..


how come it cost you 6300? there was an ongoing offer of 999 isnt it?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 1, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> how come it cost you 6300? there was an ongoing offer of 999 isnt it?



That was applicable to laptops which were bought between 17th march and 20th april.I'm glad that I got to opt for the two yrs pack even after my laptop is out of the 90 days period.


----------



## maddy1205 (May 1, 2012)

I switched on my laptop today and received a message saying that fan was not working, but the fan was working perfectly..next time i switched on there was no such message..so should i be worried??..should i take it to hp center??...or was it some glitch??

my laptop is 2 months old


----------



## rider (May 1, 2012)

I noticed that there is some problem in my fan.. It starts sounding like a rotating wheel
Is there any problem in it?
LISTEN


----------



## Sking (May 2, 2012)

hp is sellin gt 630m gpu in new dv6 series at 58k rs while 630m is jus a revised 525m gpu of inspiron,,
lol,poor customers.....


----------



## tusharkeshri (May 2, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> even i experienced driver power state failure two times in 2 hours.I uninstalled auslogics optimization software.I had repaired registry and defragmented using auslogics.I had read that optimization software can cause this.
> 
> Can anybody tell me anything about this ? Why it happens ?



Well i posted the same problem in seven forums  and they told me to upload the dump files which i did after that they told that the problem may be because of optimization software Tune Up Utilities and maybe because of Daemon tools ,they also told to check if any USB driver is causing the problem , they also told to perform the CHKDSK for the C drive, after that i havn't seen the BSOD from last 7 days.


----------



## sarthak (May 2, 2012)

Sking said:


> hp is sellin gt 630m gpu in new dv6 series at 58k rs while 630m is jus a revised 525m gpu of inspiron,,
> lol,poor customers.....



Its a revised GT540m not 525m.


----------



## samudragupta (May 2, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Its a revised GT540m not 525m.


thats right


----------



## rider (May 2, 2012)

LOL New Ivy Bridges' GPU that is Intel HD 4000 = nvidia GT 525M

BTW new Inspiron 14R and 15R are going to be launch this month
Conf of core-i7 15R:

*Ivy bridge Core i7-3612QM CPU 2.1Ghz (upto 3.1Ghz)
6 GB DDR3 RAM (1600 Mhz)
AMD Radeon HD 7730M (better than HD 6770M)
1 TB of space at 5400rpm 
Normal HD LED screen*
----------------------------------------------------------------
Costing $1,599 singapore dollars i.e. ₹ 68,213 would be cost 60k in India (maybe)


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 2, 2012)

Answer It Please !!

I went To Hp's Site, Then i went to dv6 series..i saw that some of the laptops are gone from their site like dv6-6165tx is gone..DOES IT MEAN THAT THEY WILL BE GONE FROM MARKET AS WELL?

I also went to dell's site , I SAW 15R'S WITH DEDICATED GPU'S ARE GONE, the only one available is 15R with Intel's Gpu..... What is Happening.


Is this because some new models of hp and dell came in market , I.E. DV7 and New Xps??


----------



## rider (May 2, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Answer It Please !!
> 
> I went To Hp's Site, Then i went to dv6 series..i saw that some of the laptops are gone from their site like dv6-6165tx is gone..DOES IT MEAN THAT THEY WILL BE GONE FROM MARKET AS WELL?
> 
> ...



Of course kid, it happen every year.. new models come old models get discontinued.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 2, 2012)

^^

Btw, i am sorry, i didnt mean dv7 , i meant dv6-7000 series !
Sorry !!!
And yeha, Thankx Bro !


----------



## rider (May 2, 2012)

New 2012 Inspiron 15R with Ivy Bridge


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 2, 2012)

I just checked that page !
haha


----------



## ratul (May 2, 2012)

well, they have officially launched the dv6-7000 series and you can customize one on-
HP $800-$1200

Well the dv6 quad series, with recommended configuration is 8GB ddr3 with 1GB GT650m(which should be better than 6770m), and costing around $1135, about the same in INR as 6165tx..
So, if we order online, will it cost more in india than this direct price??


----------



## rider (May 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, they have officially launched the dv6-7000 series and you can customize one on-
> HP $800-$1200
> 
> Well the dv6 quad series, with recommended configuration is 8GB ddr3 with 1GB GT650m(which should be better than 6770m), and costing around $1135, about the same in INR as 6165tx..
> So, if we order online, will it cost more in india than this direct price??




yes, it would get lots of addition excise duty taxes and may get warranty issues in India.


----------



## sarthak (May 2, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL New Ivy Bridges' GPU that is Intel HD 4000 = nvidia GT 525M
> 
> BTW new Inspiron 14R and 15R are going to be launch this month
> Conf of core-i7 15R:
> ...



It would be priced higher in India than Singapore, and as Inspiron is a lower model so they might not give the highest configs in India.



pranavgautam67 said:


> Answer It Please !!
> 
> I went To Hp's Site, Then i went to dv6 series..i saw that some of the laptops are gone from their site like dv6-6165tx is gone..DOES IT MEAN THAT THEY WILL BE GONE FROM MARKET AS WELL?
> 
> ...



They might be discontinued. If you want them get them fast or else you will have a hard time looking for them.


----------



## fz8975 (May 2, 2012)

one of my friend is willing to buy *HP DV6 6165tx* 
can someone is short and sweet post explain its PROS and CONS ...

p.s- don't include specs in pros 
mention the know issues in cons


----------



## samudragupta (May 2, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> one of my friend is willing to buy *HP DV6 6165tx*
> can someone is short and sweet post explain its PROS and CONS ...
> 
> p.s- don't include specs in pros
> mention the know issues in cons


i've owned it for nearly 15 days..
Pro's: tooo many.... & since i havent used the pc yet so hard to say but im satisfied with the performance of this beast!!!
Cons: display isnt that great, a bit noisy when cool sense is on (but thats more of a pro to cool the beast)


----------



## rider (May 3, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> one of my friend is willing to buy *HP DV6 6165tx*
> can someone is short and sweet post explain its PROS and CONS ...
> 
> p.s- don't include specs in pros
> mention the know issues in cons



I'm using from 5 months
pros: It has performance like a powerful desktop thanks to almighty core-i7.
All games get fine fps in high settings in native resolution. There is no competitor of the same or equal to graphic performance in this budget. Dell is with an average graphic performance, sony vaio is with entry level. This same graphics (HD 6770M) are used in apple iMacs and macbooks.

Cons: Display is fine.. but not as good as a macbook pro or a 1080p display.
Gets speedy plastic fan noise in cool mode (you will hardly recognise when you are gaming). Heating of laptop is same like a dell xps and macbook pro. In intense gaming it reaches to 85*C. I faced poor battery life, getting only 2 hr of battery. 

*I'm not saying it's the best deal but it's the best for today. See, its a 2011 model.. and many new laptops are going to be launched in this or next month.
Tell your friend to wait sometime and if he can't wait grab 6165tx, as soon as possible.*



samudragupta said:


> Cons: display isnt that great, a bit noisy when cool sense is on (but thats more of a pro to cool the beast)



heyy bro, with which laptop you are comparing the display?


----------



## samudragupta (May 3, 2012)

rider said:


> heyy bro, with which laptop you are comparing the display?


its with my 4 yr old compaq laptop. honestly i was not very pleased with the color sharpness but now im getting used to it, so no major complaints


----------



## vgr (May 3, 2012)

Which version of the AMD driver are you currently using?
Has anyone tried out the 12-3_mobility_vista_win7_32-64?




rider said:


> I'm using from 5 months
> pros: It has performance like a powerful desktop thanks to almighty core-i7.
> All games get fine fps in high settings in native resolution. There is no competitor of the same or equal to graphic performance in this budget. Dell is with an average graphic performance, sony vaio is with entry level. This same graphics (HD 6770M) are used in apple iMacs and macbooks.
> 
> ...


----------



## intel131 (May 3, 2012)

I am Planning to buy laptop of the following configuration:
CPU: 2nd generation intel core i7-27600QM (or better)
RAM: Atleast 8GB DDR3
Graphics Card: 1GB (for games like crysis 2,assasin's creed)
switchable graphics 
HDD: 500GB 7200rpm + SSD(optional)
Display: 15.6" Full HD 1920x1080
keyboard with backlight
can this  fit in a budget of rs.60000-65,000 ?
I am quite interested in hp pavilion dv6-7000 laptop. How much will it cost
in India(Mumbai)? Can we customize it in stores?? Can I get the above mentioned specs in dv6-7000.


----------



## rider (May 3, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> its with my 4 yr old compaq laptop. honestly i was not very pleased with the color sharpness but now im getting used to it, so no major complaints



I can't believe this because its much much better my 4 yr old hp dv series laptop, and this one has LED backlit too.


----------



## samudragupta (May 3, 2012)

intel131 said:


> I am Planning to buy laptop of the following configuration:
> CPU: 2nd generation intel core i7-27600QM (or better)
> RAM: Atleast 8GB DDR3
> Graphics Card: 1GB (for games like crysis 2,assasin's creed)
> ...


well dv7 series is not available in India with these specs. And no option for customization is available in India. are you buying online from US website?


rider said:


> I can't believe this because its much much better my 4 yr old hp dv series laptop, and this one has LED backlit too.


It may sound strange but thats atleast what I have felt.. I may be wrong. Honestly I havent spent much time with the lappy. I spend 3 hrs at night mon-fri and on weekends i try to squeeze it completely. My analysis for the display is solely based on movies and since i am a complete movie buff im sure i may not be wrong... I'm still eager to play games but im not getting the bloody time for that...grrrr


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 3, 2012)

One More Question Please !!!
Its about Beats Audio Software!!!

I have dv6-6154tx with this kiddish beats audio software, and my 3 year old dv6 when connected with speaker sounds better than this new beat audio are connected !! but this is not the problem !!!

When I connect my headphones or earphones or speakers to my laptop, And play anything like mp3 or flv or avi, there is some background noise in the audio !!!

But when i rewind the song,or i mean i play it from the starting again (ctrl+left arrow in VLC), the noise is gone !!
But, if i stop the song or play it again, the noise is back... its kinda annoying !!!
WTH am i supposed to do!!

It happens with vlc, media player classic  and even with window media player !!


----------



## ParaXite (May 4, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> one of my friend is willing to buy *HP DV6 6165tx*
> can someone is short and sweet post explain its PROS and CONS ...
> 
> p.s- don't include specs in pros
> mention the know issues in cons



I am using this laptop since two weeks and I must say im happy with it.

Pros:
- Amazing graphic performance and I'm satisfied.
- The whole thing is very snappy. No lags or unnecessary delays what so ever.
- The keyboard is good to type on and the hardware seems sturdy enough.

Cons:
-Screen is ok but not great. I really don't mind and for me this is more like a compromise for good performance than a negative point.
- The back cover is going to give you problems if you try to mess around with it.

That is pretty much it! This laptop with these specs is a steal for the price. It has better gaming performance than some previous entry level alienwares which are meant to be gaming laptops. So if you are looking for a budget med-high end portable gaming computer this is definitely go with this.

*NOTE:* You should realize that this model has been discontinued. The new dv6 doesnt have a better GPU but the dv7-70xx will have a better 650m (Am I right?). So wait for it. This laptop is a beast on its own but why not wait for something better if it is going to be available in the near future.


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> One More Question Please !!!
> Its about Beats Audio Software!!!
> 
> I have dv6-6154tx with this kiddish beats audio software, and my 3 year old dv6 when connected with speaker sounds better than this new beat audio are connected !! but this is not the problem !!!
> ...



beats audio is a software for those who prefer quality over loudness don't say its kiddish. It's is an amazing  software which makes the sound more rich, you will recognize when you listen song from audio CD or flac format audio file. Some minor details of sound that is in the background of music gets enhanced. Their headphones starts with 17k and best one is of 45k. 

*For your problem I would recommend you to reset beats audio as well as your vlc player. 

go to beats audio > advanced setting > Reset.

go to start menu search reset VLC media player wait for a minute.*


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> beats audio is a software for those who prefer quality over loudness don't say its kiddish. It's is an amazing  software which makes the sound more rich, you will recognize when you listen song from audio CD or flac format audio file. Some minor details of sound that is in the background of music gets enhanced. Their headphones starts with 17k and best one is of 45k.
> 
> *For your problem I would recommend you to reset beats audio as well as your vlc player.
> 
> ...



Beats Audio should be the 1st component you should uninstall when you get your hands on an HP laptop. When I first got my laptop, I was so disappointed with its sound, it was beyond belief. It simply isn't for someone who would prefer 'quality' audio.
And yeah, Beats headphone are quite costly. But they sound cr@p, and not at all justified for their price.


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Beats Audio should be the 1st component you should uninstall when you get your hands on an HP laptop. When I first got my laptop, I was so disappointed with its sound, it was beyond belief. It simply isn't for someone who would prefer 'quality' audio.
> And yeah, Beats headphone are quite costly. But they sound cr@p, and not at all justified for their price.



So, which software should be installed instead of beats?


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> So, which software should be installed instead of beats?



None. The default output is quite good, and it should not be marred with any 'enhancements'.


----------



## samudragupta (May 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> None. The default output is quite good, and it should not be marred with any 'enhancements'.


ok guys this is confusing now!!! so does that mean that i shouldnt use external speakers? and what about earphones that i use with the laptop?


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> ok guys this is confusing now!!! so does that mean that i shouldnt use external speakers? and what about earphones that i use with the laptop?



You can use any speaker, and any headphone with your laptop. However, for best quality, don't use any software enhancements. Beats is unnecessarily EQing the sound too much, making it muddy and hollow. Listen to the same song before and after uninstalling Beats. If you still think it sounds better with Beats, keep it. That is a personal choice. But till date, I have found no one who would agree that Beats is an 'improvement' in any way.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

Its Actually True !!
When i installed a new windows !!
There was obviously no sound plugin !!
And i played some songs !!
And normally, they were sounding very good !!
Seriously , I love this laptop, but, i should have bought the version without beats audio !!
it would have costed less, sounded better !!


----------



## sarthak (May 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Beats Audio should be the 1st component you should uninstall when you get your hands on an HP laptop. When I first got my laptop, I was so disappointed with its sound, it was beyond belief. It simply isn't for someone who would prefer 'quality' audio.
> And yeah, Beats headphone are quite costly. But they sound cr@p, and not at all justified for their price.



Is there a difference in sound in disabling beats and uninstalling it ?


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> None. The default output is quite good, and it should not be marred with any 'enhancements'.



I uninstalled IDT Audio all checked the music in both, and same track in my Nokia 5800XM.
I would say the uninstalled feeling was decent and like any other computer.
And the beats audio is processed and have some sharpness in it. But we can't say it makes the audio crap, it's something different. I'll keep beats audio software.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Is there a difference in sound in disabling beats and uninstalling it ?



AFAIR, uninstalling Beats provides much better results than disabling it. You can go ahead and uninstall it, and if you need it back, you can always reinstall.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Is there a difference in sound in disabling beats and uninstalling it ?



Yes ! not a big one, not even a small one, but yeah *it makes medium difference
in a positive WAY !!!*


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Is there a difference in sound in disabling beats and uninstalling it ?



by disabling the front speakers wouldn't work.
BTW my fn + B key is not working, dunno why


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Its Actually True !!
> When i installed a new windows !!
> There was obviously no sound plugin !!
> And i played some songs !!
> ...



I was not aware if they were selling any version without Beats audio.


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

Is anyone having Sennheiser or any quality headphones?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

@rider : i want u to answer my next question on these hp laptops Bro !!
           I went to Hps Site, and the laptops i said were gone, are back .. LOL, how this     happened ? Well, leave this question,not important (bcoz from now, i will always buy Asus )!!

1)HP Pavilion dv6-6154tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QG477PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products -dv6-6154 
2)HP Pavilion dv6-6155tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QG478PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products -dv6-6155

In these two laptops, the only difference is A) beats audio and altec lansing 
                                                          B) USB 3.0 and USB 2.0
                                                          C) Fingerprint Reader !

And the price Difference is   49,500-43,800 = 5,700 
Do you guys think its okay?

Yes, i am having sennhiesers , watever the spelling is !!
They are the Best !!


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Is anyone having Sennheiser or any quality headphones?



I have a Sennheiser HD 598. Quality 'phones.


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> @rider : i want u to answer my next question on these hp laptops Bro !!
> I went to Hps Site, and the laptops i said were gone, are back .. LOL, how this     happened ? Well, leave this question,not important (bcoz from now, i will always buy Asus )!!
> 
> 1)HP Pavilion dv6-6154tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QG477PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products -dv6-6154
> ...



It happens, because hp might be updating or editing something on their website.
I would recommend you to go neither with 6154tx nor with 6155tx.
Go with DV6-7012TX, the new one for 48-49k from nehru place,


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> I was not aware if they were selling any version without Beats audio.



They are, But onlYY with i5 !!!
 



rider said:


> It happens, because hp might be updating or editing something on their website.
> I would recommend you to go neither with 6154tx nor with 6155tx.
> Go with DV6-7012TX, the new one for 48-49k from nehru place,



No no, i dont wanna buy.
I am having dv6-6154tx, dv6-6165tx, and an Old Hp Dv6 Series with core 2 duo !
 

And wohh, 7012 is available within 49 !!! That Aussum !!


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> No no, i dont wanna buy.
> I am having dv6-6154tx, dv6-6165tx, and an Old Hp Dv6 Series with core 2 duo !
> 
> 
> And wohh, 7012 is available within 49 !!! That Aussum !!




and for what price you bought both 6154tx and 6165tx? and why both?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> and for what price you bought both 6154tx and 6165tx? and why both?



Lol, at the fig !!   
Well, i bought one for my elder bro, then again my eldest bro bought one for himself (the better one ie dv6-6165tx)!

And the old laptop with core 2 duo, and some lower class 3 gpu is mine !!! 
(though, everyone in the family is allowed to use anyone)!!



Oh sorry, the price is 
Dv6-6154tx- 49,500 ! the original price, now please dont say that, i bought it for high rate, etc ! i know, i was kinda dumb back then, specially, the first laptop i bought was this, so, i didnt check on internet or anything. i just went to market, asked for i5 with gpu, and bought this !! one guy was giving me this on 45,400, but my bro said no to that shoppe, bro said he might be fake ! i laughed and i said okay!!

Dv6-6165tx- 55, 900 or 56,100 ,i dont remember exactly, but i bought it within this range !


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

Yes.
But from now, i will only buy asus, bcoz, they are giving laptops with good config at very cheap price !!


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Yes.
> But from now, i will only buy asus, bcoz, they are giving laptops with good config at very cheap price !!



they are cheap because, they generally comes with no genuine windows home premium that is of 6.3k and no damage warranty  for 1 year.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

Achha. ****!!
Windows ki to no problem !
ut , bhaiya i need warranty, bcoz i keep breaking things of my laptops !!

*/MOD: Kindly refrain from foul language STRICTLY*.


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Achha. BC!!
> Windows ki to no problem !
> ut , bhaiya i need warranty, bcoz i keep breaking things of my laptops !!



mind your language.. or I'll complaint to admin


----------



## samudragupta (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> by disabling the front speakers wouldn't work.
> BTW my fn + B key is not working, dunno why


did this happen when you uninstalled the beats software


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> did this happen when you uninstalled the beats software



no, its even when beats is installed.


----------



## red dragon (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> beats audio is a software for those who prefer quality over loudness don't say its kiddish. It's is an amazing  software which makes the sound more rich, you will recognize when you listen song from audio CD or flac format audio file. Some minor details of sound that is in the background of music gets enhanced. Their headphones starts with 17k and best one is of 45k.
> [/B]


Hmmm....beats headphones actually sound worse than Bose(yes!it is possible)
These two are pretty much benchmark for bad headphones.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 4, 2012)

rider said:


> mind your language.. or I'll complaint to admin



Sorry Pal !
Though it wasnt offending you !


----------



## dijju (May 4, 2012)

Hello,
I have decided to buy 6151tx/7010tx buy im confused among these two.

Can anyone help me?
hp pavilion dv6-6151tx :
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC (A3D56PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products
& 
hp pavilion dv6- 7010tx:
HP Pavilion dv6-7010tx Entertainment Notebook PC (B0P38PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products

Because dv6-6151tx(i7 2670qm) has got 4gb cpu ram and 2 gb gpu ram(amd 6770m), whereas dv6-7010tx (i7 3610qm) has got 6 gb cpu ham and same 2 gb gpu ram(nvidia 630m)

Which one should I opt for?(I will be playing only MS Flight Simulator X)


----------



## pranav0091 (May 5, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Hmmm....beats headphones actually sound worse than Bose(yes!it is possible)
> These two are pretty much benchmark for bad headphones.



Not sure of the headphones, but the beats software on the HP's definitely makes music sound "over processed". Ruinsed some really good songs for me. Removed it less than a month after I bought the laptop.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 5, 2012)

dijju said:


> Hello,
> I have decided to buy 6151tx/7010tx buy im confused among these two.
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> ...




If i would have been in that dilemma, i must have bought DV-6165tx
BECAUSE OF ITS GRAPHIC CAPABILITIES !!!  


The dv6-7010tx is better in THREE aspects only, 
1) The i7 is 3rd Gen !! (biggest advantage)
2) Its speakers are very good !!
3) And 6gb Ram !! (Which u can Easily Upgrade In Some Small Money in 6165tx)

so, i will suggest you dv6-6165tx because its graphic card is much better than the other one!!
Cause, i dont care about the processor, because it will not affect gaming until we use some high end gpu !!
So, no profit of 3rd gen i7 !!!


----------



## rajul0616 (May 5, 2012)

*Bsod  :'(*

Yes i just bought my HP-6165 tx ( about 2 months back) and iv'e had this BSOD for about 10-15 times since then.
Plz suggest what to do ??


----------



## rider (May 5, 2012)

dijju said:


> Hello,
> I have decided to buy 6151tx/7010tx buy im confused among these two.
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> ...



The new ivy bridge processors are better than last years models. If you are not much in gaming (as u mentioned) get the new dv6 7010tx, It's better in general performance for editing and all. nvidia GT 630M is more than enough to play MS Flight Simulator X.
IMO It's better to wait for a month (if you can), new laptops gonna hit in the market specially of dell.



rajul0616 said:


> Yes i just bought my HP-6165 tx ( about 2 months back) and iv'e had this BSOD for about 10-15 times since then.
> Plz suggest what to do ??



call hp!


----------



## rikkuartz (May 5, 2012)

Laptop model : HP 6121TX

Problem : Facing messed up colors.

Anyone having this problem? sometimes my laptop screen shows messed up colours, sometimes similar colours are not detected like grey, light shades, everything show as white... 

It got something to do with my gpu i think, wanna know how to fix it.


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

Problem guys: My bluetooth has stopped working. Whenever I open *Bluetooth File Transfer* try to connect it shows that it's not plugged in and whenever i open *My Bluetooth* the message comes windows explorer has stopped working reason APPCRASH


----------



## rikkuartz (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Problem guys: My bluetooth has stopped working. Whenever I open *Bluetooth File Transfer* try to connect it shows that it's not plugged in and whenever i open *My Bluetooth* the message comes windows explorer has stopped working reason APPCRASH



Did you try uninstalling it and re installing it from hp recovery manager?

If you did, you should try updating driver from Hp support assistant.

You can also manually download different bluetooth app/driver from hp site.


----------



## samudragupta (May 6, 2012)

OMG so many issues in a couple of days with so many users.... did i make a wrong choice by choosing hp!!!!!


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> OMG so many issues in a couple of days with so many users.... did i make a wrong choice by choosing hp!!!!!



I think this is not problem of hp actually i installed Android 4.0 on my hdd so many things gets worse, may be. 

BTW I called hp guy he is coming on monday.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> mind your language.. or I'll complaint to admin



Just use "report" button (red & white color exclamation mark icon below your profile picture).



samudragupta said:


> OMG so many issues in a couple of days with so many users.... did i make a wrong choice by choosing hp!!!!!



You never know. Be 'smart', it will last long.



rider said:


> I think this is not problem of hp actually i installed Android 4.0 on my hdd so many things gets worse, may be.
> 
> BTW I called hp guy he is coming on monday.



Installing Android 4.0 or anything has hardly got to do with your bluetooth issue. Had you tried reinstalling drivers?


----------



## shitz7 (May 6, 2012)

Hey Dashing.sujay and Rider..!

Can you tell me if hp dv6 6017tx , 6121tx are still available in the market(as they hav been discontinued).

will hp launch new laptops in india in coming months ? as 7010tx graphic card is really bad

and what is the exact market price of dv6 6165tx? (it is still available i believe)


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2012)

shitz7 said:


> Hey Dashing.sujay and Rider..!
> 
> Can you tell me if hp dv6 6017tx , 6121tx are still available in the market(as they hav been discontinued). *No*
> 
> ...



5 chars.


----------



## shitz7 (May 6, 2012)

will 6165tx be discontinued in the future as it is also a 2011 laptop ?
(6165tx is not displayed on hp india site )


----------



## tusharkeshri (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Bsod  :'(*



rajul0616 said:


> Yes i just bought my HP-6165 tx ( about 2 months back) and iv'e had this BSOD for about 10-15 times since then.
> Plz suggest what to do ??



Can u tell what kind of error is shown during BSOD.


----------



## samudragupta (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> I think this is not problem of hp actually i installed Android 4.0 on my hdd so many things gets worse, may be.
> 
> BTW I called hp guy he is coming on monday.


yes do keep us updated what happens


dashing.sujay said:


> Just use "report" button (red & white color exclamation mark icon below your profile picture).
> 
> 
> 
> You never know. Be 'smart', it will last long.


 well i havent made the best of the laptop yet and its been used only for movies and browsing... once i start gaming in a couple of months is when i will unleash the beast!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 6, 2012)

shitz7 said:


> will 6165tx be discontinued in the future as it is also a 2011 laptop ?
> (6165tx is not displayed on hp india site )



For now, u can buy it...
But in sum future months it will be gone from the market !!!


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Installing Android 4.0 or anything has hardly got to do with your bluetooth issue. Had you tried reinstalling drivers?



yes, I already reinstalled driver and all nothing happen


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> yes, I already reinstalled driver and all nothing happen



Tried system restore ?


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Tried system restore ?


I'll show this to hp guy he is coming tomorrow. 



shitz7 said:


> Hey Dashing.sujay and Rider..!
> 
> Can you tell me if hp dv6 6017tx , 6121tx are still available in the market(as they hav been discontinued).
> 
> ...



6017tx and 6121tx are permanently discontinued laptops by hp.
I think 6165tx will get also in a month or so as it is a 2011 model.

hp may launch new laptops may be in around july (like 6121tx launched after 6017tx with better graphic performance) 

IMO if you want laptop just for right now go with 6165tx or wait for a month or so dell is refreshing XPS 15 lineup.
And if you not in gaming much 7010tx is not bad for you as it is the only brand that has latest ivy bridge core-i7 in it.
Other brands like Apple, Dell, Asus, Vaio are lauching soon.


----------



## shitz7 (May 6, 2012)

Rider ,
Xps 15 wont have gt 650 or sumthing..they are not really gaming centric laptops i guess..

So now i hav two options either go and buy 6165tx or wait for a new model to launch(by then if 6165tx gets dicontinued and if the new laptop has **** graphic card i am srewed .)

I really need help on this.


----------



## rajul0616 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Bsod  :'(*



tusharkeshri said:


> Can u tell what kind of error is shown during BSOD.


Dumping Physical Memory.
and then the laptop restarts.


----------



## apurvcn (May 6, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> It replaces the DVD drive of the laptop, and you can plug in an HDD in that so that you can use 2 internal HDDs in a laptop. Link:
> 
> SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD / DVD-ROM Optical Bay | eBay
> 
> However, is there any store which sells them in India locally? The price quoted here is too high, as this specific models sells for only 10$ in US.



have u replaced ur HDD with SSD. 

Does 6121tx support SATA III SSD ?

Has any one succesfully added a second hard disk replacing the optical slot?


----------



## samudragupta (May 6, 2012)

guys today my laptop has been on for continuous download (movies), watching movies and browsing for the last 8 hrs and i just checked the temps, they are as follows: CPU: 61, motherboard: 65 & GPU: 54. Is this normal if the laptop is been used continuously? the CPU and motherboard is what concerns me. Normally in ideal state it be's at 45-50. this includes my wifi which is also on since last 7-8hrs..


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 6, 2012)

guys, have ordered a dv6 6165 will be delivered tomorrow...@58;000.....the dealer is giving a 4gb pendrive, a bag, mouse and headphones....

should I negotiate some other accessories or are they fine?

And yes guys kindly keep posting on any known issues.



As far as that BSOD thing is concerned....its most likely cause that I know is a Windows issue pertaining to its handling of USB Drivers. Looks like the windows 7 is still maturing with the new h/w....even when Windows 8 is just around the corner.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 6, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> guys, have ordered a dv6 6165 will be delivered tomorrow...@58;000.....the dealer is giving a 4gb pendrive, a bag, mouse and headphones....
> 
> should I negotiate some other accessories or are they fine?
> 
> ...



Congratulations NobodyAtAll !!

Keep us posted if issues occur  !


----------



## intel131 (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> The new ivy bridge processors are better than last years models. If you are not much in gaming (as u mentioned) get the new dv6 7010tx, It's better in general performance for editing and all. nvidia GT 630M is more than enough to play MS Flight Simulator X.



Is dv6 7010tx available in India(Mumbai) ?? Can I configure it to get 1080p screen ?? Can it handle games like Crysis 2, Asassin's Creed ,COD,etc. ?
Which graphics card is better nvidia GT630M or ati radeon 6770m?? How much does it cost??


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> guys, have ordered a dv6 6165 will be delivered tomorrow...@58;000.....the dealer is giving a 4gb pendrive, a bag, mouse and headphones....
> 
> should I negotiate some other accessories or are they fine?
> 
> ...



Welcome to the 6165tx family!  Congrats!
Ask your dealer to give some chinese coolpad



samudragupta said:


> guys today my laptop has been on for continuous download (movies), watching movies and browsing for the last 8 hrs and i just checked the temps, they are as follows: CPU: 61, motherboard: 65 & GPU: 54. Is this normal if the laptop is been used continuously? the CPU and motherboard is what concerns me. Normally in ideal state it be's at 45-50. this includes my wifi which is also on since last 7-8hrs..



oh my god call fire man 
just kidding, everything is normal bro! relax


----------



## samudragupta (May 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Welcome to the 6165tx family!  Congrats!
> Ask your dealer to give some chinese coolpad
> 
> 
> ...



 dont joke nxt time... lol just kiddin... thanx, i just got a bit worried... BTW how long at a stretch have you used your laptop without switching it off??


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> dont joke nxt time... lol just kiddin... thanx, i just got a bit worried... BTW how long at a stretch have you used your laptop without switching it off??



ahmm.. 8-10 days


----------



## sarthak (May 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> guys today my laptop has been on for continuous download (movies), watching movies and browsing for the last 8 hrs and i just checked the temps, they are as follows: CPU: 61, motherboard: 65 & GPU: 54. Is this normal if the laptop is been used continuously? the CPU and motherboard is what concerns me. Normally in ideal state it be's at 45-50. this includes my wifi which is also on since last 7-8hrs..



CPU temperature is a bit high for watching movies and browsing. My laptop is on since about 12-14 hours doing browsing, downloading and reading ebooks and ppts, current cpu temperature in 40s (using power-saving mode, max cpu 60%, don't know how much difference it makes).




rider said:


> ahmm.. 8-10 days



 Was it continuously on or sleeping in between ?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 6, 2012)

Guys, Which software do u use for getting ur laptops temperature information...
Because my dv6-6154tx get very hot when i keep it on bed or sofa, it feels very hot if we touch it !!
*
Tell me any Good software to get ur laptops temp.*

Also,
Buy Asus K53SV-SX520D Laptop at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Dont u think this is a very great and cheap deal??
Only prob. is usb 3.0 !! which matters, TO ME ATLEAST !


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

sarthak said:


> CPU temperature is a bit high for watching movies and browsing. My laptop is on since about 12-14 hours doing browsing, downloading and reading ebooks and ppts, current cpu temperature in 40s (using power-saving mode, max cpu 60%, don't know how much difference it makes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sleep. I'm a cruel master  
BTW CPU always remains in 50s, it's a non-ac room


----------



## samudragupta (May 6, 2012)

sarthak said:


> CPU temperature is a bit high for watching movies and browsing. My laptop is on since about 12-14 hours doing browsing, downloading and reading ebooks and ppts, current cpu temperature in 40s (using power-saving mode, max cpu 60%, don't know how much difference it makes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im using it in ac room on and off


rider said:


> No sleep. I'm a cruel master
> BTW CPU always remains in 50s, it's a non-ac room


wow thats really cruel  r u a student or do you work?


pranavgautam67 said:


> Guys, Which software do u use for getting ur laptops temperature information...
> Because my dv6-6154tx get very hot when i keep it on bed or sofa, it feels very hot if we touch it !!
> *
> Tell me any Good software to get ur laptops temp.*
> ...


im using speccy and its good. just google it...


----------



## sarthak (May 6, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Guys, Which software do u use for getting ur laptops temperature information...
> Because my dv6-6154tx get very hot when i keep it on bed or sofa, it feels very hot if we touch it !!
> *
> Tell me any Good software to get ur laptops temp.*
> ...



I use real temp for CPU temp and GPU-Z for GPU temp. 
The laptop's specs are good for the price, but add the price of genuine windows (home premium, ~6.5k) bringing total cost to 46k, and you get dv6-7012tx with a bit better specs and beats audio for 2-4k more. It also has 3 USB 3.0 ports, in case it matters to you 



rider said:


> No sleep. I'm a cruel master
> BTW CPU always remains in 50s, it's a non-ac room



You are really cruel  
But it may reduce the life of the laptop.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> im using it in ac room on and off
> 
> wow thats really cruel  r u a student or do you work?
> 
> im using speccy and its good. just google it...



Thankx Pal !
 Now, there wont be any heat ! i will BUY a Cooler Tommorow !!


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Thankx Pal !
> Now, there wont be any heat ! i will BUY a Cooler Tommorow !!



which model?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 7, 2012)

intel131 said:


> Is dv6 7010tx available in India(Mumbai) ?? Can I configure it to get 1080p screen ?? Can it handle games like Crysis 2, Asassin's Creed ,COD,etc. ?
> Which graphics card is better nvidia GT630M or ati radeon 6770m?? How much does it cost??



Dude, 6770m is very much better than 630m, so i suggest u buy 6154tx bcoz its better is gaming aspects!!
Best of luck !! 
And i dont know if u can config it to get 1080p screen , if u could that will take some big charge !!


@sarthak: thankx for the softwares.
But dont u think, that for those gadget freaks who buy pirated windows, its a great great deal !!
Bcoz i got my 6154tcx with 6490m for 49,xxx sumthing.. and 540m is very better than 6490m
so, i think its a great deal !!

@rider: its dv6-6154tx which i think is getting hot..


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> @rider: its dv6-6154tx which i think is getting hot..



I am asking the name and the model of coolpad.


----------



## tusharkeshri (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Bsod  :'(*



rajul0616 said:


> Dumping Physical Memory.
> and then the laptop restarts.



No like any error name like "driver power state failure ",or any other.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 7, 2012)

Guys will someone kindly take a five and enlighten me as to what to do after unboxing my 6165...i mean updating the drivers and stuff (from where and how) and also any preferred settings to optimize my dv6 experience

actually this is my first laptop and I ve got no idea as to how things are done

secondly I also want to know. how to partition my HDD and also if it is advisable (simple logic would do)

I have already read al the previous posts but couldnt find a detailed 'how-to'

And Pardon me for my stupid questions...i know first timers can be annoying.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 7, 2012)

rider said:


> I am asking the name and the model of coolpad.



Idk BRo !
i will go to NP !
Then i'll check n bargain n buy !
u wanna come with me !.
where do u stay if i can ask?


----------



## sarthak (May 7, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> But dont u think, that for those gadget freaks who buy pirated windows, its a great great deal !!
> Bcoz i got my 6154tcx with 6490m for 49,xxx sumthing.. and 540m is very better than 6490m
> so, i think its a great deal !!



Discussing piracy is NOT allowed in this forum . Please take the pain to read the rules.
And it might look like a good deal, but pirated windows gives lots of head-aches, like on updating it will find that you are using pirated windows and start bugging you for a genuine key. And if you don't update you will be vulnerable to many viruses. Also many microsoft softwares check on net to ensure that you are using genuine windows. Also its not gadget freaks who buy pirated windows, its generally people like you who do not want to spend on genuine OS or people who are fooled into buying pirated by dealers.
I agree the 6154tx was a bad deal due to the poor graphics, but for now the dv6-7012tx is a really good deal.



NoBodyAtAll said:


> Guys will someone kindly take a five and enlighten me as to what to do after unboxing my 6165...i mean updating the drivers and stuff (from where and how) and also any preferred settings to optimize my dv6 experience
> 
> actually this is my first laptop and I ve got no idea as to how things are done
> 
> ...



Updating drivers and partitioning has been posted multiple times in this thread. Use the search in thread option to look for it. And don't worry its not annoying and we are happy to help you, but please use the search function before asking something to avoid repetitions.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Idk BRo !
> i will go to NP !
> Then i'll check n bargain n buy !
> u wanna come with me !.
> where do u stay if i can ask?



Sorry, I can't. And please read rules bro, u cant use profanity and talk about piracy here.. and make of fun some use genuine OS.



NoBodyAtAll said:


> Guys will someone kindly take a five and enlighten me as to what to do after unboxing my 6165...i mean updating the drivers and stuff (from where and how) and also any preferred settings to optimize my dv6 experience
> 
> actually this is my first laptop and I ve got no idea as to how things are done
> 
> ...


Yea read all the posts, we posted multiple times, it's not a new laptop.
Use EASEUS Partition Master v9 software it's quite easy to use do partition.
I recommend you to keep at least 100GB as C:


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 7, 2012)

Everytime I format my laptop I loose all the passwords stored in Simple pass. Does anyone know where Simple pass stores those passwords?

On a different note... visiting this forum after many days... Good to see some new members. AFAIK new dv6 are coming with ivy bridge and ATI 7xxx cards. So anyone planning to buy please wait for a month or two if you can.


----------



## ParaXite (May 7, 2012)

For guys who worry about temperatures here is my temp log:

HP dv6 6165tx:


Idle CPU: 
*48-54°C*

Full-Load CPU: 
*85-94°C*
 (Performance optimized mode), 
*76-85°C*
 (Coolest Mode)

Idle GPU: 
*48-55°C*

Full-Load GPU: 
*67-74°C*


Ambient Temperature: 
*35-38°C*
*All readings are with the CoolerMaster Notepal X Cooling Pad and Ambient temperature of 35-38°C. Readings recorded with HW Monitor.*

- And yeah playing games on "Coolest Mode" makes sense because most games don't need to use the i7's processing power to the max. They rely on the GPU for most of their work. So using coolest mode will hardly affect your FPS in most games on AC power.

- Im going to get extended warranty and Im going to play regardless of the temps. If anything conks out it is covered in the warranty.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

My webcam replaced.. hp service is awesome  
I rated 7/10 for the service but that hp guy beg me for 10 minutes for me, I gave him 9/10. 
There was a cup of dust in the fan area.. he blew off all with a blower, noise get less.
Bluetooth is still not working, he said to recover windows and use recovery disc or press f11 in booting to reinstall, this is the only was to solve this error hardware is fine as it can recognise devices around. 
Should I use recover or not? my whole data, games, softwares of C: drive will be lost.


----------



## sarthak (May 7, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Everytime I format my laptop I loose all the passwords stored in Simple pass. Does anyone know where Simple pass stores those passwords?
> 
> On a different note... visiting this forum after many days... Good to see some new members. AFAIK new dv6 are coming with ivy bridge and ATI 7xxx cards. So anyone planning to buy please wait for a month or two if you can.



Open simplepass and in the settings you will find the option to import or export your identity. Just give a password, and keep the exported file somewhere safe. When you format the laptop, just import the file.



rider said:


> My webcam replaced.. hp service is awesome
> I rated 7/10 for the service but that hp guy beg me for 10 minutes for me, I gave him 9/10.
> There was a cup of dust in the fan area.. he blew off all with a blower, noise get less.
> Bluetooth is still not working, he said to recover windows and use recovery disc or press f11 in booting to reinstall, this is the only was to solve this error hardware is fine as it can recognise devices around.
> Should I use recover or not? my whole data, games, softwares of C: drive will be lost.



Take a backup on a external hard-disk or DVDs and then use recovery. If you cannot get a external hdd and have too much data for DVDs then just backup essential files to a few DVDs and then use recovery.


----------



## samudragupta (May 7, 2012)

rider said:


> My webcam replaced.. hp service is awesome
> I rated 7/10 for the service but that hp guy beg me for 10 minutes for me, I gave him 9/10.
> There was a cup of dust in the fan area.. he blew off all with a blower, noise get less.
> Bluetooth is still not working, he said to recover windows and use recovery disc or press f11 in booting to reinstall, this is the only was to solve this error hardware is fine as it can recognise devices around.
> Should I use recover or not? my whole data, games, softwares of C: drive will be lost.


nice to hear that the service is good... even when i had a compaq i had to visit their service centre atleast 4 times but it was a decent experience... BTW what number did you call bro??



ParaXite said:


> Im going to get extended warranty and Im going to play regardless of the temps. If anything conks out it is covered in the warranty.


absolutely right


----------



## shitz7 (May 7, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Everytime I format my laptop I loose all the passwords stored in Simple pass. Does anyone know where Simple pass stores those passwords?
> 
> On a different note... visiting this forum after many days... Good to see some new members. AFAIK new dv6 are coming with ivy bridge and ATI 7xxx cards. So anyone planning to buy please wait for a month or two if you can.



Hey how do yuo know that ?  coz the dv6 7xxx series has nvidea..
Any source ?


----------



## yasaswy (May 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to buy HP6-6165tx. Any suggestion where I can get it for the best price. I am from Bangalore.

Thanks,
Yasaswy


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> nice to hear that the service is good... even when i had a compaq i had to visit their service centre atleast 4 times but it was a decent experience... BTW what number did you call bro??



man, its hp pavilion dv6 not economic compaq the service is extremely fast, asI called hp on friday and they came today with his new webcam, he said sorry for the late service coz ystd was sunday, and that is off. 
and I was like  
the number is 1800112267, mentioned in hp india website


----------



## samudragupta (May 7, 2012)

rider said:


> man, its hp pavilion dv6 not economic compaq the service is extremely fast, asI called hp on friday and they came today with his new webcam, he said sorry for the late service coz ystd was sunday, and that is off.
> and I was like
> the number is 1800112267, mentioned in hp india website


thats nice to hear... so when you called up the hp cc, all you had to do is tell them the issue and they sent the technician?
and yes absolutely agree with you, its dv6 after all


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

yea, first they told me to reinstall youcam and check it, If you faced this again we will send you the technician. I forgot to call them but the next day morning the hp me called to ask about proper working after reinstalling, I said no, and they send me new webcam, LOL


----------



## amirtaraj (May 7, 2012)

My friend is looking for a gaming laptop : I suggested mine HP DV6 6165tx as it has ATI HD6770 graphic card vs the Nvidia GT630 on HP DV6 7010tx, The only plus in it is 3rd gen Intel Core i Processor and subwoofer, is there any battery life increase in them? which one is better overall?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 7, 2012)

Sorry Guys, I didn't Knew That There Was A Rule Of This Kind !
Btw, Where Can I Get The Rules Thread Or Post??

But One Thing, I Wasnt Making Fun Of Genuine/Original Windows !!

@sarthak: dont you think that after buying windows that laptop will cost 46,xxx..
Well, leave it, actually my cousin wants to buy laptop, cheapest one.. with atleast i5..and gpu atleast 540m and i want you to find me a good laptop under 40,000.. 
Thankx Anyway ...



rider said:


> My webcam replaced.. hp service is awesome
> I rated 7/10 for the service but that hp guy beg me for 10 minutes for me, I gave him 9/10.
> There was a cup of dust in the fan area.. he blew off all with a blower, noise get less.
> Bluetooth is still not working, he said to recover windows and use recovery disc or press f11 in booting to reinstall, this is the only was to solve this error hardware is fine as it can recognise devices around.
> Should I use recover or not? my whole data, games, softwares of C: drive will be lost.



Rider man, u shud try reinstalling windows i think. That'll solve it .. i am 100% Positive !!


----------



## sarthak (May 7, 2012)

amirtaraj said:


> My friend is looking for a gaming laptop : I suggested mine HP DV6 6165tx as it has ATI HD6770 graphic card vs the Nvidia GT630 on HP DV6 7010tx, The only plus in it is 3rd gen Intel Core i Processor and subwoofer, is there any battery life increase in them? which one is better overall?



6165tx is better for gaming. 



pranavgautam67 said:


> Sorry Guys, I didn't Knew That There Was A Rule Of This Kind !
> Btw, Where Can I Get The Rules Thread Or Post??
> 
> But One Thing, I Wasnt Making Fun Of Genuine/Original Windows !!
> ...



Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Announcements in Forum : Laptops and Netbooks

Asus is cheaper, but for 3-4k more you get slightly better processor, USB 3.0 ports, more RAM, and Beats audio. And HP also gives 1 year ADP with its laptops.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

amirtaraj said:


> My friend is looking for a gaming laptop : I suggested mine HP DV6 6165tx as it has ATI HD6770 graphic card vs the Nvidia GT630 on HP DV6 7010tx, The only plus in it is 3rd gen Intel Core i Processor and subwoofer, is there any battery life increase in them? which one is better overall?



I don't think there would such a difference in battery life both processors consume same 45W power and having the same 6-cell battery.
If gaming is the main priority, go with 6165tx. And IMO he should wait for a month, if he can because dell refreshing XPS lineup and Asus K series with new ivy bridges.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 7, 2012)

sarthak said:


> 6165tx is better for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed !!


----------



## coolwaves4all (May 8, 2012)

Guys i am looking to buy HP laptop. i was thinking to buy HP g6-2004tx model coz its uses the new chipset HM 76 and RAM with 1600Mhz FSB, but coz of its GPU i was confused. I have asked about the 6165tx model from a nearby dealer and he said he has this model at price 56K. should i buy 6165 or g6 2004tx. The g6 2004tx price is 46K. please advice me.


----------



## coolwaves4all (May 8, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't think there would such a difference in battery life both processors consume same 45W power and having the same 6-cell battery.
> If gaming is the main priority, go with 6165tx. And IMO he should wait for a month, if he can because dell refreshing XPS lineup and Asus K series with new ivy bridges.



Hi i am looking to buy laptop with virtualization support and gaming but my budget is not enough, can yu please guide me which laptop to buy. I have to options.

Asus X53TA: AMD A6-3400M Quad core, 6720G2 Radeon (Dont know about virt support)= 27500RS
and HP 6165TX (Virt support) price is very high.

which laptop is good.


----------



## sarthak (May 8, 2012)

@coolwaves4all
Please fill this questionnaire.


----------



## rider (May 8, 2012)

coolwaves4all said:


> Hi i am looking to buy laptop with virtualization support and gaming but my budget is not enough, can yu please guide me which laptop to buy. I have to options.
> 
> Asus X53TA: AMD A6-3400M Quad core, 6720G2 Radeon (Dont know about virt support)= 27500RS
> and HP 6165TX (Virt support) price is very high.
> ...



In this budget of about 30k I would recommend you to get a decent desktop. Virtualization require high performance and cooling facility. Personally, I don't suggest anyone to get AMD processing laptop. AMD A6-3400M is a quad core but its performance compete with old Intel core2duo (dual core) processors, so very bad for virtulization. Almost 95% laptops sales nowdays is of intel processors.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 9, 2012)

dv6 6165Tx is out of stock!!!
 is it replaced by dv6 7000 series??
 have any diff b/w dv6 6165 & 7000


----------



## rider (May 9, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> dv6 6165Tx is out of stock!!!
> is it replaced by dv6 7000 series??
> have any diff b/w dv6 6165 & 7000



If you are interested to buy a core-i5 laptop, the new dv6-7012tx is better for you, its has GT 630M 2GB graphic card which is better than HD 6490M of previous model dv6-6154tx. It would costs you around 50k in Delhi.
But the new dv6-7000 series' ivy bridge core-i7 comes with same GT 630M 2GB, that is worse than HD 6770M. If your main motive is gaming, buy the old dv6-6165tx asap, it's available in some shops. Or IMO wait for a month or so Dell and Asus refreshing new laptop series with ivy bridge processors and better graphics.


----------



## samudragupta (May 9, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> dv6 6165Tx is out of stock!!!
> is it replaced by dv6 7000 series??
> have any diff b/w dv6 6165 & 7000


i'm glad i got it on time... phew....


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 9, 2012)

rider said:


> If you are interested to buy a core-i5 laptop, the new dv6-7012tx is better for you, its has GT 630M 2GB graphic card which is better than HD 6490M of previous model dv6-6154tx. It would costs you around 50k in Delhi.
> But the new dv6-7000 series' ivy bridge core-i7 comes with same GT 630M 2GB, that is worse than HD 6770M. If your main motive is gaming, buy the old dv6-6165tx asap, it's available in some shops. Or IMO wait for a month or so Dell and Asus refreshing new laptop series with ivy bridge processors and better graphics.



Now what can i do i have max budget 56k want i7, 2gb graphic card, 15.5 screen [better if it hd] so any other suggestion from dell, hp, vaio i cant increase more RS and i have to buy a laptop in this weak


----------



## rider (May 9, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Now what can i do i have max budget 56k want i7, 2gb graphic card, 15.5 screen [better if it hd] so any other suggestion from dell, hp, vaio i cant increase more RS and i have to buy a laptop in this weak



Get dv6-6165tx as soon as possible. It's available in letsbuy.com, it is out of stock only from flipkart.com due to its high demand. You can also check some of your local shops.

*www.letsbuy.com/hp-dv6-6165tx-p-29226


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Get dv6-6165tx as soon as possible. It's available in letsbuy.com, it is out of stock only from flipkart.com due to its high demand. You can also check some of your local shops.
> 
> Buy HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



Ok i will try... i m in punjab in jalndhar and ludhiana it is out of stock now i will check in mohali.
but if it is out of stock then??


----------



## samudragupta (May 9, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Ok i will try... i m in punjab in jalndhar and ludhiana it is out of stock now i will check in mohali.
> but if it is out of stock then??


get it online from letsbuy, its safe. Do you not have any chroma stores in Punjab? or maybe some friend or relative in Delhi or Mumbai can get it for you!!


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 9, 2012)

Hey plz can u give me a short review of difference b/w them?


----------



## shitz7 (May 9, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Hey plz can u give me a short review of difference b/w them?



6165tx is available in chandigarh..
You hav two options either go for 6165 or 6140..
Diff being the processor clock(2-2.)2,hdd(500-750),graphic card(1gb-2gb)
Clock speed and graphic memory doesnt make much diff.

I'd prefer 6140..as it is 6k cheap..50000/-
Jalandhar has a croma store...google it..
6140 is only available at croma..


----------



## rider (May 10, 2012)

between what models?


----------



## Sking (May 10, 2012)

whr the hell one cud get a 6140tx????


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 10, 2012)

rider said:


> between what models?



Dv6 6165tx and dv6 7000


----------



## swiftshashi (May 10, 2012)

Guys,I'm seriously worried.My CPU's temerature is going as high as 95'C while playing games  with a cooling pad.Is it normal??


----------



## rider (May 10, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I'm seriously worried.My CPU's temerature is going as high as 95'C while playing games  with a cooling pad.Is it normal??



No, it's not normal.  My laptop reached maximum to 85*C in intense gaming without using cooling pad and in a non-ac room. Check it out your cooling sense is in coolest mode or not? If yes call hp guy asap.



"Neavyboy" said:


> Dv6 6165tx and dv6 7000



There is no model named dv6-7000 in the market. I think you want to say dv6-7010tx with core-i7. If yes I want to say dv6-6165tx is more preferable for gaming as it has Radeon 6770M which outputs much much more performance than nvidia GT 630M of dv6-7010tx. If your main purpose is gaming buy 6165tx. Over and out!



Sking said:


> whr the hell one cud get a 6140tx????



In chroma store only.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 10, 2012)

^^
No,it was in performance optimised mode and "High performance" power plan was selected.I was playing NFS Run with a video conversion going on in the background.
I also checked with coolsense in coolest mode and with similar load,it was at 79-82'C..These temperatures are with CoolerMaster E1 cooling pad in a non-ac room.But I still feel its a bit on the higher side.Kindly advice if any action needs to be taken.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 10, 2012)

Any suggestion from dell at 56k for gaming purpose with i7+15.5scr


----------



## kaz (May 10, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Any suggestion from dell at 56k for gaming purpose with i7+15.5scr



I dont think i7 is available in DELL for around 56k because i bought mine at 62k from dell xcusive store in Oct. last year


----------



## rider (May 10, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Any suggestion from dell at 56k for gaming purpose with i7+15.5scr



There is no i7 in your price range and don't expect to get good fps in latest games in high or ultra settings in dell like you will get in hp dv6-6165tx.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 10, 2012)

Ok..... hmmm if i say except gaming then whic one is better dv6 6165tx or 7110tx


----------



## rider (May 10, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Ok..... hmmm if i say except gaming then whic one is better dv6 6165tx or 7110tx



First there is models 7110tx in the Indian market. If you want to say 7010tx, yes it has ivy bridge core-i7 processor. And it is the only model in the market which has such a powerful processor. Hats off to hp to bring ivy bridge processor in india so early.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 10, 2012)

Yup i mean to say 7010tx , so you want to say that except graphic card it is better than 6165tx


----------



## rider (May 10, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Yup i mean to say 7010tx , so you want to say that except graphic card it is better than 6165tx



Yes, the graphic card of dv6-6165tx is better performer than new dv6-7010tx.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 10, 2012)

@rider
bro kindly have a look on my laptop's temperature in various modes,posted a few posts above and tell me if I need to call hp or not.


----------



## rider (May 10, 2012)

Yes, I think you should call hp. 95*C is serious. I keep checked while playing NFS run it hardly reached to 86*C after an hour or so. Keep calling hp for a even minor problems, as we guys paid for service (that was included for 1 year) don't hesitate to call. And they guys help very much.. hp has rocking service.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, the graphic card of dv6-6165tx is better performer than new dv6-7010tx.



I dont play much games, but see more movies etc and for net surfing and sumtimes for auto cad designing so is it better to buy 7010tx which have evy bridge and 3rd gen 
instead 6165tx


----------



## rider (May 11, 2012)

Yes, 7010tx is with core i7-3610QM and GT 630M graphics which is decent for Auto-CAD and all. And the new dv6-7000 series is with in-built sub-woofer, that is nice for music and movies.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 13, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Any suggestion from dell at 56k for gaming purpose with i7+15.5scr


Bro, why Dell? its SerVice sucks, as far as my cousin says ..
Everybody incl. me will suggest u get 6165tx Hp ..
Bcoz its the best for gaming purpose, though u wont get it under 57K.
Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## d3b (May 13, 2012)

I'm using DV6-6165tx. Anyone here tried adding caddy for extra hdd? I'm thinking of placing the internal HDD(9.5mm thick I guess) in the caddy(SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy for 9.5mm Universal CD / DVD-ROM Optical Bay | eBay), and adding an SSD(Flipkart: OCZ Agility 3 60 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (AGT3-25SAT3-60G): Internal Hard Drive) in place. Does DV6-6165tx have SATA 6.0 Interface? Also I'm thinking if I will get good speed from the HDD in the caddy. 
Feel free to suggest me other SSD's. I'm looking at this(Flipkart: Transcend 128 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (TS128GSSD25S-M): Internal Hard Drive) model, as 128GB would be good for my Windows Partition(Lots of Apps you see), but speed is the main concern. Any SSD under Rs 7000 would be great, but I will not sacrifice for speed. Please give opinions.


----------



## sarthak (May 13, 2012)

^^^^ I think aniket.cain has done that. This one has 8GB less space but is much faster than the Transcend. Also check out local shops, you might get it cheaper.


----------



## sad_but_true (May 13, 2012)

i own a pavilion dv6 6165tx.have issues with battery charging.when plugged in my battery charges at uniform rate till 99%,then takes considerable time to get fully charged 100%.is this normal with the laptop?another issue most of the time when fully charged my battery icon shows "fully charged (100%)" but at times it shows " 99%charged, plugged in, not charging" ... don't understand why this comes!any clues on this?anyone having this issue please share solutions to the earliest,
regards,


----------



## sarthak (May 13, 2012)

^^^^ Its not an issue. The battery charging rate is reduced as the battery gets charged to 90% to increase the life of the battery. So it stays at the same level for a long time. Plugged in and not charging is also normal, don't worry.


----------



## saikat (May 14, 2012)

Dont buy Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx .It has a bogus i7 processor. It hangs many times. So don't waste your money behind it . Switch for DELL XPS. its awesome. for any information you all will contact with me @@ "*****".


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 14, 2012)

sad_but_true said:


> i own a pavilion dv6 6165tx.have issues with battery charging.when plugged in my battery charges at uniform rate till 99%,then takes considerable time to get fully charged 100%.is this normal with the laptop?another issue most of the time when fully charged my battery icon shows "fully charged (100%)" but at times it shows " 99%charged, plugged in, not charging" ... don't understand why this comes!any clues on this?anyone having this issue please share solutions to the earliest,
> regards,



Not an issue..


----------



## sarthak (May 14, 2012)

saikat said:


> Dont buy Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx .It has a bogus i7 processor. It hangs many times. So don't waste your money behind it . Switch for DELL XPS. its awesome. for any information you all will contact with me @@ "*****".



lol................... dv6 has a good i7, and if your laptop is hanging its not responsible for it.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 14, 2012)

sarthak said:


> ^^^^ I think aniket.cain has done that. This one has 8GB less space but is much faster than the Transcend. Also check out local shops, you might get it cheaper.



I have not done this yet. I have asked a friend coming from US to bring the caddy, after which I will swap the internal HDD with an SSD. I will surely update you guys once it is done. 



saikat said:


> Dont buy Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx .It has a bogus i7 processor. It hangs many times. So don't waste your money behind it . Switch for DELL XPS. its awesome. for any information you all will contact with me @@ "*****".



Good luck finding another owner here who would agree with you on this. Though I was wondering, what is a "bogus i7 processor"??
Also, do you own this model, or saying so based on hearsay?


----------



## samudragupta (May 14, 2012)

saikat said:


> Dont buy Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx .It has a bogus i7 processor. It hangs many times. So don't waste your money behind it . Switch for DELL XPS. its awesome. for any information you all will contact with me @@ "*****".


i think you are a dell sales rep


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 15, 2012)

saikat said:


> Dont buy Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx .It has a bogus i7 processor. It hangs many times. So don't waste your money behind it . Switch for DELL XPS. its awesome. for any information you all will contact with me @@ "*****".



Dude, it happened on my dv6-6154tx (though not on 6165tx)..
Though, i installed a clean/new windows 7.. 
And the hanging of windows and shutting down of games stopped.. Try installing new windows.. Btw, u got one 6165tx??


----------



## saajan4 (May 15, 2012)

guys i took new hp 6165tx..
there are gestures in picasa...
how to activate them??????
and dont we hav a official forum of hp where all hp users can meet????


----------



## samudragupta (May 15, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> guys i took new hp 6165tx..
> there are gestures in picasa...
> how to activate them??????
> and dont we hav a official forum of hp where all hp users can meet????


we have a dedicated thread, so why do you need a forum? there are geniuses in this forum who can answer almost all your doubts


----------



## gump (May 15, 2012)

Guys which is the Best HP laptop for Hardcore Gaming without any heating issues ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

gump said:


> Guys which is the Best HP laptop for Hardcore Gaming without any heating issues ?



Desktop.


----------



## gump (May 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Desktop.



I asked Laptop if you can read 

I know desktop's capacity.... BUT my question was laptop... AGAIN LAPTOP


----------



## arani (May 16, 2012)

I will be buying a laptop after a month or so. I previously decided on the HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx but unfortunately HP has recently stopped the production of the dv6-6000 series. I would be using my laptop generally for gaming and entertainment (especially gaming) and the 6165tx was best suited for my needs since it had the AMD Radeon 6770m GPU. The replacements (dv6-7000 series have worse GPUs  ) My budget is around 55k. Please suggest a laptop that is best suited for my needs. 

Also I read in this thread that Dell and Asus are revising their laptops with Ivy bridge processors and better GPUs. Is there a tentative release date for these new series of laptops? I can wait max till late June-early July.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

gump said:


> I asked Laptop if you can read
> 
> I know desktop's capacity.... BUT my question was laptop... AGAIN LAPTOP



I can read that but you're demanding too much from a laptop. If you want such, import one from US.



arani said:


> I will be buying a laptop after a month or so. I previously decided on the HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx but unfortunately HP has recently stopped the production of the dv6-6000 series. I would be using my laptop generally for gaming and entertainment (especially gaming) and the 6165tx was best suited for my needs since it had the AMD Radeon 6770m GPU. The replacements (dv6-7000 series have worse GPUs  ) My budget is around 55k. Please suggest a laptop that is best suited for my needs.
> 
> Also I read in this thread that Dell and Asus are revising their laptops with Ivy bridge processors and better GPUs. Is there a tentative release date for these new series of laptops? I can wait max till late June-early July.



Wait and watch.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 16, 2012)

gump said:


> Guys which is the Best HP laptop for Hardcore Gaming without any heating issues ?



Dude, tell us your BUDGET ?


----------



## rider (May 16, 2012)

saikat said:


> Dont buy Hp pavilion dv6 6165tx .It has a bogus i7 processor. It hangs many times. So don't waste your money behind it . Switch for DELL XPS. its awesome. for any information you all will contact with me @@ "*****".


 
You are so funny!!  Have you ever heard about benchmarks? It is the better performer than dell xps in same processor. Hanging is the issue of operating system. Hardware is not responsible for that.

*assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/joker.gif





gump said:


> Guys which is the Best HP laptop for Hardcore Gaming without any heating issues ?



Hardcore gaming in laptops can only be done in laptops like Alienware M17x, Asus VX7SX and MSI Gaming Series. 
But the new Alienware M17x is the best, powerd by 3rd generation core-i7 3720QM, 8GB RAM 1600 Mhz, 2GB GDDR5 GTX 675M, Full HD 1080p scree in just rupees 1.58lac

Tou can't buy *HARDCORE* gaming laptop in 55k budget. Try to get second hand Alienware M17x
6165tx is an entertainment laptop, new games run fine in medium or high setting but not for hardcore gaming.


----------



## sarthak (May 16, 2012)

arani said:


> I will be buying a laptop after a month or so. I previously decided on the HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx but unfortunately HP has recently stopped the production of the dv6-6000 series. I would be using my laptop generally for gaming and entertainment (especially gaming) and the 6165tx was best suited for my needs since it had the AMD Radeon 6770m GPU. The replacements (dv6-7000 series have worse GPUs  ) My budget is around 55k. Please suggest a laptop that is best suited for my needs.
> 
> Also I read in this thread that Dell and Asus are revising their laptops with Ivy bridge processors and better GPUs. Is there a tentative release date for these new series of laptops? I can wait max till late June-early July.



6165tx is available on Flipkart, and you might also get it in some local shops. 
Dell and Asus are revising there laptops but I don't think they would also give anything more than GT630M in that budget.


----------



## hari.vgl (May 18, 2012)

Get the HP dv6-6165tx for rs.57899 from saholic. HP Pavilion Price in India | DV6-6165TX Specifications, Features and Reviews  
.Was available from snapdeal at similar price but it has gone out of stock. And as said if it indeed is not in production then get it fast before it goes sold out.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 19, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Guys, Which software do u use for getting ur laptops temperature information...
> Because my dv6-6154tx get very hot when i keep it on bed or sofa, it feels very hot if we touch it !!
> *
> Tell me any Good software to get ur laptops temp.*
> ...




You can also try CORE TEMP for CPU temperatures...it has a ''Overheat Protection Feature'' you can set a particular temp you feel too high, and once that temp is reached the program automatically puts your pc to sleep...plus there are also many other customization

For GPU try GPU TEMP pretty simple interface

_______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 19, 2012)

rider said:


> My webcam replaced.. hp service is awesome
> I rated 7/10 for the service but that hp guy beg me for 10 minutes for me, I gave him 9/10.
> There was a cup of dust in the fan area.. he blew off all with a blower, noise get less.
> Bluetooth is still not working, he said to recover windows and use recovery disc or press f11 in booting to reinstall, this is the only was to solve this error hardware is fine as it can recognise devices around.
> Should I use recover or not? my whole data, games, softwares of C: drive will be lost.



Reinstalling the windows is the only option. You would like to backup your data or the whole C; image on an extHDD or pendrive or DVDs either via the Windows 7 Backup utility or (Preferred) NERO BACKIT UP.

_______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro



samudragupta said:


> thats nice to hear... so when you called up the hp cc, all you had to do is tell them the issue and they sent the technician?
> and yes absolutely agree with you, its dv6 after all





When you call them and tell that you have some technical issue they fwd ur call to the technical team which immediately registers a Case detailing your complaint. An email is sent to you giving ur case id and details of complain. They dont send the guy straightaway, they first guide you through certain steps over the phone and ask you do certain things (like reinstalling drivers etc). If those dont help then they lock a visit from an engineer from the local HP Service Centre in your town. The guy visits you within the next 3 business days.

Before this they may ask you for certain files like the system logs or dmp files in case of BSODs...they take 24 hrs to analyze it and respond appropriately. Like they may fwd you certain Microsoft Windows Hotfixes specific to your issues to solve your problems...if this doesnt work they may ask you to reinstall windows if they appreciate it as a software issue. If they feel it is a hardware issue they straightaway lock a meeting with an engineer.


PS- IMO the gamers out there should periodically get their notebooks serviced. A very good option is call HP, register a complain saying ''I have temperature issues with my system''  (The guys at HP are really very sympathetic to temperature issues  ) and they will fix a meeting with a local engineer. What the guy does is he cleans the loads of dust in your pc especially fan, plus applies new thermal paste to wherever necessary. Helps keep temperature down. Do this every 2 months if you can.


______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro



aniket.cain said:


> I have not done this yet. I have asked a friend coming from US to bring the caddy, after which I will swap the internal HDD with an SSD. I will surely update you guys once it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly...what a bogus i7 processor is  Hanging is an issue of the operating system not the hardware....one clean reinstall of the Windows and all so called hang/crash issues are out of the window(literal one) 

*______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*

*ISSUE*: The vertical scrolling is *almost* never successful with the touchpad. I have the latest Synaptic touchpad drivers installed.

The link to the latest AMD graphics drivers listed under support & drivers for 6165 appears to be false....it takes one to the HP US site...where it shows the msg ''request page not found''

*NEWS*: any body buying an HP Notebook please be aware that a Peace of Mind offer is prevailing in which you can get 2 yr extended warranty just for ₹999/- plus tax= ₹1133/- Offer is limited so hurry.

Site- www.hp.com/in/peaceofmind


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2012)

hello everyone!

my brother is going to purchase a laptop, most probably today. he went to a shop y'day and after viewing a few dell, vaoi, and hp ones, he's fixed to hp, particularly the one he saw - _G6-2004TX_ (if you need to know more, i already have a thread here, but am writing it in this thread because its particular to the model i wish my brother to purchase).

_he isn't much interested in gaming_ & wants the laptop more for multimedia & study-purposes, as well as running professional civil engg softwares, _although i want him to have a laptop with a good GPU, as a good GPU makes a good all-rounder home-use laptop is what i believe_. he hasn't disagreed to that. _budget is about 50k for now, but he may stretch too._

now i have suggested to him the following:

*1. 6165TX* - *avail for 58.5k at thane & mumbai* (where i live). _he lives at nagpur_, where this model is not available. but i can ship the laptop to him. _*though this is the least probable choice due to the price.*_

*2. 7012TX* - _a replacement for the above model_. features are very good for the price, since fits well in the budget. though my only bone of contention is its GPU, which is slightly worse than 6770M / 7670M in other laptops. not that he would care so much for it, but I CARE 

*3. G6-2004/2005TX* - all other features are inferior to above models, but GPU isa good one (7670M).

now am thoroughly confused. the 1st option will get cancelled if there's no chance of him extending the budget, which i will get to know by today evening. suppose if it gets cancelled, then between G6-2004/2005TX & 7012TX, which one would you suggest?! am getting a feeling that the unanimous reply would be 7012TX 

thanks for reading!


----------



## samudragupta (May 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> my brother is going to purchase a laptop, most probably today. he went to a shop y'day and after viewing a few dell, vaoi, and hp ones, he's fixed to hp, particularly the one he saw - _G6-2004TX_ (if you need to know more, i already have a thread here, but am writing it in this thread because its particular to the model i wish my brother to purchase).
> 
> ...


Of course if gaming is no priority then 7012tx would be the ideal choice


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> my brother is going to purchase a laptop, most probably today. he went to a shop y'day and after viewing a few dell, vaoi, and hp ones, he's fixed to hp, particularly the one he saw - _G6-2004TX_ (if you need to know more, i already have a thread here, but am writing it in this thread because its particular to the model i wish my brother to purchase).
> 
> ...





like you mentioned your brother isn't much interested in gaming so why a heavy duty gpu the deal breaker for you.a 1GB gpu will just suffice your brother's needs. No doubt if you got the budget go for 6165...its awesome. But be sure to buy him a decent cooling pad with it if you want just to be on the safer side and want your pc to last long.

Otherwise 
7012tx is the one for you! 

PS=in the Sony Vaio C series (not sure about the model) there is a model available for under 55k,...I am mentioning it because it has got  a FULL HD (Not found even in notebooks ranged aound 60k+) Display awesome multimedia experience (you mentioned Multimedia as the chief purpose) backlit keyboard better webcam, (1.3 MP against 0.3 of 6165, 7012 has 1.3MP too) Only a biggest downside is the graphics department...it has got just 512 MB discrete graphics or in few 1GB...but if gaming isnt much a requirement 512MB will be sufficient for you.


*______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*


----------



## rider (May 21, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> Guys why has hp stopped selling the 6165tx?????
> i just bought it on 16th april and its notthere on their web site!!!
> 
> and was there any better laptop than 6165tx under 70k both in performance and looks????



If gaming is your priority buy 6165tx,don't think for a second. It is currently available in market of metro cities, and if you prefer online shopping buy it from here. And there is no other laptop model below 70k that has such powerful gaming performance. 
But, If you are not much in gaming, want a well performing laptop, get the new dv6-7010tx powered with 3rd generation core-i7 and a mini sub-woofer in the bottom.



GhorMaanas said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> my brother is going to purchase a laptop, most probably today. he went to a shop y'day and after viewing a few dell, vaoi, and hp ones, he's fixed to hp, particularly the one he saw - _G6-2004TX_ (if you need to know more, i already have a thread here, but am writing it in this thread because its particular to the model i wish my brother to purchase).
> 
> ...



In my opinion, as he is not much in gaming but you want some all-round laptop with decent graphic performance, let him get 7012tx. LINK
Though, gaming machine 6165tx is available online for 57.9k  LINK


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Of course if gaming is no priority then 7012tx would be the ideal choice





NoBodyAtAll said:


> like you mentioned your brother isn't much interested in gaming so why a heavy duty gpu the deal breaker for you.a 1GB gpu will just suffice your brother's needs. No doubt if you got the budget go for 6165...its awesome. But be sure to buy him a decent cooling pad with it if you want just to be on the safer side and want your pc to last long.
> 
> Otherwise
> 7012tx is the one for you!
> ...





rider said:


> In my opinion, as he is not much in gaming but you want some all-round laptop with decent graphic performance, let him get 7012tx. LINK
> Though, gaming machine 6165tx is available online for 57.9k  LINK



*Thanks everyone!* i have asked him to get the 7012TX. at his place he's getting it for 52k at one of the shops, but am sure that can be brought down to 50k. 

*@ NobodyAtAll* - i think the vaio model you mentioned is CB45. its also a recommended model. i would ask him to take a look at that too.


----------



## maddy1205 (May 21, 2012)

Want to buy a cooling pad for 6165tx ...i checked for cooler master U2 and U3 on flipkart and letsbuy..it was out of stock!!...any other site where i can get one???....alternatively can you any other cooling pad that perhaps you guys are using??


----------



## samudragupta (May 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *Thanks everyone!* i have asked him to get the 7012TX. at his place he's getting it for 52k at one of the shops, but am sure that can be brought down to 50k.
> 
> *@ NobodyAtAll* - i think the vaio model you mentioned is CB45. its also a recommended model. i would ask him to take a look at that too.


thats right he is referring to the sony CB45


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 21, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> Want to buy a cooling pad for 6165tx ...i checked for cooler master U2 and U3 on flipkart and letsbuy..it was out of stock!!...any other site where i can get one???....alternatively can you any other cooling pad that perhaps you guys are using??



check with primeabgb. call them up since they might not have updated the listing on their website. they usually keep a good stock of coolermaster & other laptop coolers. they can ship it to you too.



samudragupta said:


> thats right he is referring to the sony CB45



My brother has finally bought the DV6-7012TX for 51.5k, with an HP laptop-bag, from a local shop. he wasn't willing to demo the CB45 as his eyes were already set on HP, and CB45 was retailing for 56k. i hope he takes good care of the laptop now, and the laptop returns the gesture with a good performance & keeps him bound to itself & well-satisfied. Amen


----------



## rider (May 22, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> My brother has finally bought the DV6-7012TX for 51.5k, with an HP laptop-bag, from a local shop. he wasn't willing to demo the CB45 as his eyes were already set on HP, and CB45 was retailing for 56k. i hope he takes good care of the laptop now, and the laptop returns the gesture with a good performance & keeps him bound to itself & well-satisfied. Amen



He made the right choice, hp dv6-7012tx is with latest nvidia GT 630M 2GB which is much powerful than HD 6630M 512MB of vaio cb45 graphics. Please tell me about the sound quality of the laptop. 



NoBodyAtAll said:


> like you mentioned your brother isn't much interested in gaming so why a heavy duty gpu the deal breaker for you.a 1GB gpu will just suffice your brother's needs. No doubt if you got the budget go for 6165...its awesome. But be sure to buy him a decent cooling pad with it if you want just to be on the safer side and want your pc to last long.
> 
> Otherwise
> 7012tx is the one for you!
> ...



dude, you are wrong, 6165tx has 1.3 MP HD webcam


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 22, 2012)

guys my 6165 is constantly hitting 78+ 'C that reaches to 90 on extended gaming ...I ve read previous posts mainly suggesting U2 or U3 some suggesting Belkin.....I just want to know how effective they really are? 

Yesterday I played for around 12 hrs and this morning when I turned on my pc it said the windows cant boot coz the fan is not working :eeksign:....rebooted and everything was normal...but for a moment it choked me 

Can you suggest some s/w to increase fan speed? I would be buying a cooling pad but my budget right now is tight.

And like some have mentioned in earlier posts..my 6165 does freez at times...while normal operation...the blame rests on Windows 7....have already reinstalled Windows but no improvement....although the frequency of such "arrests" is very low...but still they are annoying specially when you have one of the best h/w platform around..(and not some P4 128MB RAM machine) 

Like people have mentioned the same old trick is very effective- pressing the DVD Drive hard button...and amazingly the system comes back to senses 

*______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 22, 2012)

rider said:


> He made the right choice, hp dv6-7012tx is with latest nvidia GT 630M 2GB which is much powerful than HD 6630M 512MB of vaio cb45 graphics. Please tell me about the sound quality of the laptop.



Vaio CB45 has another variant with a 1GB version of the HD6630M, as per flipkart. i will ask my brother how is the sound quality.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 22, 2012)

rider said:


> He made the right choice, hp dv6-7012tx is with latest nvidia GT 630M 2GB which is much powerful than HD 6630M 512MB of vaio cb45 graphics. Please tell me about the sound quality of the laptop.





GhorMaanas said:


> Vaio CB45 has another variant with a 1GB version of the HD6630M, as per flipkart. i will ask my brother how is the sound quality.



It has only 1 variant of 1 GB.


----------



## rider (May 22, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> Vaio CB45 has another variant with a 1GB version of the HD6630M, as per flipkart. i will ask my brother how is the sound quality.



Whatever, 512MB or 1 GB the chipset remains same it is much much less powerful than nvidia GT 630M.
Generally, all mid range vaio laptops are for non-gamers, eye catching for girls with bright colours like orange, neon green, pink, red etc


----------



## samudragupta (May 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Whatever, 512MB or 1 GB the chipset remains same it is much much less powerful than nvidia GT 630M.
> Generally, all mid range vaio laptops are for non-gamers, eye catching for girls with bright colours like orange, neon green, pink, red etc


lol dont start a war here guys....


----------



## rider (May 23, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> lol dont start a war here guys....



LOL why you are expecting war here 
 I'm not saying vaio is bad or anything. It depend upon the user who uses PC. It's your choice to like to play video games or not. Vaio is good for watching full HD videos, backlit keyboard.. in that point of view Vaio wins. It true that its girly.. ask any young girl, vaio would be definitely would be her first choice as it is with so many colours.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 23, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> guys my 6165 is constantly hitting 78+ 'C that reaches to 90 on extended gaming ...I ve read previous posts mainly suggesting U2 or U3 some suggesting Belkin.....I just want to know how effective they really are?
> 
> Yesterday I played for around 12 hrs and this morning when I turned on my pc it said the windows cant boot coz the fan is not working :eeksign:....rebooted and everything was normal...but for a moment it choked me
> 
> ...




what you should do is set hp coolsense to the coolest mode and then use msi afterburner to set the fan speed of the gfx card to 60% or more.


----------



## rider (May 23, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> guys my 6165 is constantly hitting 78+ 'C that reaches to 90 on extended gaming ...I ve read previous posts mainly suggesting U2 or U3 some suggesting Belkin.....I just want to know how effective they really are?
> 
> Yesterday I played for around 12 hrs and this morning when I turned on my pc it said the windows cant boot coz the fan is not working :eeksign:....rebooted and everything was normal...but for a moment it choked me
> 
> ...



My laptop never reached to 90*C. Put Hp CoolSense to coolest mode and its better to play in an AC room. Coolpads doesn't make much difference.


----------



## samudragupta (May 23, 2012)

rider said:


> My laptop never reached to 90*C. Put Hp CoolSense to coolest mode and its better to play in an AC room. Coolpads doesn't make much difference.


i agree the cool pad does not make much difference, rather its the cool sense mode in hp that reduces temps...


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 23, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> what you should do is set hp coolsense to the coolest mode and then use msi afterburner to set the fan speed of the gfx card to 60% or more.



bro my coolsense always remains at the coolest mode....these are the temperatures despite it


and need some info regarding msi afterburner....i downloaded it 3-4 days ago...it showed the fan speed adjustment curve..but it was labelled as the gpu fan and not as the cpu fan.....increasing the values also didnt present any significant difference
Enlighten me.



rider said:


> My laptop never reached to 90*C. Put Hp CoolSense to coolest mode and its better to play in an AC room. Coolpads doesn't make much difference.



bro i dont have an ac as i am in hostel 
and the temp of my system has reached 90+ only twice despite coolsense being on the coolest mode



NoBodyAtAll said:


> bro my coolsense always remains at the coolest mode....these are the temperatures despite it
> 
> 
> and need some info regarding msi afterburner....i downloaded it 3-4 days ago...it showed the fan speed adjustment curve..but it was labelled as the gpu fan and not as the cpu fan.....increasing the values also didnt present any significant difference
> ...





samudragupta said:


> i agree the cool pad does not make much difference, rather its the cool sense mode in hp that reduces temps...



bro even 5 degrees will make significant difference.....a bit of research and it appears that every high spec notebook has this problem these days...even the alienwares and not just HPs...manufacturers pack them with huge firepower but less efficient cooling systems. Have to rely on external cooling solutions.

*______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S and Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro*


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 24, 2012)

andro said:


> Got a BELKIN COOLING 'LOUNGE' for 1100/-
> The best thing about it is the soft cushioning at the back which make it super comfy upon keeping up on the lap.
> Also reduced the overall temperature of the system by upto 5-6 degrees.
> 
> *imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/img20120522201140.jpg/



This was posted today in the 'latest purchases' thread. Don't know how much relevant would it be in the scenario discussed above. though one could certainly give it a try. right-clicking on the unseen image's thumbnail & selecting 'open image in new tab' will help in viewing the pad's pic.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 24, 2012)

Did a bit of experimentation yesterday with my laptop.Got every bit of dust cleaned from svc and asked him to apply artic silver 5 thermal paste on processor.And guess what,even under stressful gaming the maxm I recorded was 81'C.And my defn of stress testing includes conditions like-coolsense in performance mode,non ac room without fan.I only used a good cooling pad(notepal e1).
A cooling pad doesnt lower temperature,but only prevents rapid heat build up.


----------



## rider (May 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Did a bit of experimentation yesterday with my laptop.Got every bit of dust cleaned from svc and asked him to apply artic silver 5 thermal paste on processor.And guess what,even under stressful gaming the maxm I recorded was 81'C.And my defn of stress testing includes conditions like-coolsense in performance mode,non ac room without fan.I only used a good cooling pad(notepal e1).
> A cooling pad doesnt lower temperature,but only prevents rapid heat build up.



what do you mean by svc? What is the price of arctic silver 5 thermal paste and how much cooling last for?

Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 Cooling Compound Paste is for 654 bucks on ebay.in, how is it?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
My latop is running from 8 am and how many of you guys jealous? 

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/3241/faniz.png


----------



## samudragupta (May 24, 2012)

rider said:


> what do you mean by svc? What is the price of arctic silver 5 thermal paste and how much cooling last for?
> 
> Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 Cooling Compound Paste is for 654 bucks on ebay.in, how is it?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


yeah even im eager to know!!!


----------



## saajan4 (May 25, 2012)

Guys why has hp stopped selling the 6165tx?????
i just bought it on 16th april and its notthere on their web site!!!

and was there any better laptop than 6165tx under 70k both in performance and looks?????

guys tell me the software which shows temp of GPU n CPU..
my laptop is heating rapidly.its too hot when i touch at the bottom...
is it harmful if it gets heated???? what will happen if my laptop gets heated??


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 25, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> Guys why has hp stopped selling the 6165tx?????
> i just bought it on 16th april and its notthere on their web site!!!



Yes.



saajan4 said:


> guys tell me the software which shows temp of GPU n CPU..
> my laptop is heating rapidly.its too hot when i touch at the bottom...
> is it harmful if it gets heated???? what will happen if my laptop gets heated??



1) HwMonitor

2) Yes

3) Boom!


----------



## rider (May 25, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> Guys why has hp stopped selling the 6165tx?????
> i just bought it on 16th april and its notthere on their web site!!!
> 
> and was there any better laptop than 6165tx under 70k both in performance and looks?????
> ...



I'm the owner of 6165tx and I would like to tell you that you are lucky to get the  6165tx at the right time, as it has 2GB 6770M graphic card that is more powerful that then new one in the market.
For your heating problem you should keep the laptop in coolest mode through hp coolsense software. Can you tell me did you updated your BIOS from hp website or not? Heating is not not harmful you have to adjust somethings to cool your laptop and it will not blow off  check out the temperature through HWmonitor is it below 85*C or not? You laptop should remain below 85*C in intense gaming of hours like mine.
See, I dont even use any coolpad, it is 50*C right now.


----------



## swapnil (May 26, 2012)

i m having hpdv6 6165 i have a few questions 

1.can 1080p videos be played smoothly?in which player?also do high quality videos run smoothly,my videos get stuck often when the file size is above 6 -7 gb

2.my bluetooth is also not working,do i have to make a recovery for that?

please ans me asap friends.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

1. Use VLC, GOM, MPC.
2. Did you installed proper drivers ??


----------



## vgr (May 26, 2012)

my core temperature just shot up to 95 degrees while playing Batman Arkham city for the second time in spite of using my L1 cooling pad!!!
I'm not sure if this is normal...

P.S. Have any of you'll face similar problems? My idle temperature is around 45 though...


----------



## rider (May 26, 2012)

vgr said:


> my core temperature just shot up to 95 degrees while playing Batman Arkham city for the second time in spite of using my L1 cooling pad!!!
> I'm not sure if this is normal...
> 
> P.S. Have any of you'll face similar problems? My idle temperature is around 45 though...



95*C  Man, if your laptop reaches to 90*C, it become serious. I also played Arkham City, it maximum reached to 85-86*C after hours of gaming.
Did you put the coolest mode in hp coolsense ? and What is the room temp while you were playing ?
If you are playing in coolest mode, call hp helpline and tell your problem, your laptop is dealing with some serious error.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (May 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I want to know whether HP DV6 7012tx can run CAD applications smoothly or not ? I need a laptop that can run CAD applications smoothly and my budget is Rs.50,000.


----------



## rider (May 26, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Hello Everyone, I want to know whether HP DV6 7012tx can run CAD applications smoothly or not ? I need a laptop that can run CAD applications smoothly and my budget is Rs.50,000.



which software you are talking about, please explain.. if autoCAD 2013 it will run easily even 64bit version.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 1. Use VLC, GOM, MPC.
> 2. Did you installed proper drivers ??



Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote


----------



## rider (May 26, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote



Are you some hp engineer or something?


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 26, 2012)

swapnil said:


> i m having hpdv6 6165 i have a few questions
> 
> 1.can 1080p videos be played smoothly?in which player?also do high quality videos run smoothly,my videos get stuck often when the file size is above 6 -7 gb
> 
> ...



1) If you face such problems download Windows 7 codecs pack here Windows 7 Codecs Pack for Windows Media Player WMP12 and Media Center After that you dont need 3rd party players...your Windows Media Player will pretty much play any codec on earth.

2)Go to HP Recovery Manager>I need immediate help>Drivers and applications reinstall> just select Ralink Motorola 2011 Bluetooth  it will reinstall bluetooth drivers. 
If this doesnt work download latest bluetooth drivers from HP site


----------



## vgr (May 26, 2012)

rider said:


> 95*C  Man, if your laptop reaches to 90*C, it become serious. I also played Arkham City, it maximum reached to 85-86*C after hours of gaming.
> Did you put the coolest mode in hp coolsense ? and What is the room temp while you were playing ?
> If you are playing in coolest mode, call hp helpline and tell your problem, your laptop is dealing with some serious error.



crap... I'm screwed... well my coolsense doesn't seem to work! I tried reinstalling it but i dunno it just wouldn't get installed... When I went to the HP service center, they would just tell me to reinstall the OS from the back up CD that I had burned initially!

Is there another option? But yea the fan sounds like its working as in I can hear[louder than normal] it while I pause in the middle o the game n stuff..

I'm in bangalore now.. the room temperature is around 25-30 degrees max...

additionally, which drivers are u using?
I'm still on mobility 11.8...


----------



## Gourav Kundu (May 26, 2012)

rider said:


> which software you are talking about, please explain.. if autoCAD 2013 it will run easily even 64bit version.



Yes,From CAD applications I mean, Autodesk MAYA 2012, Autodesk 3ds Max 2012, Auodesk Autocad 2013, Sculptris, Zbrush, Cinema 4d, Adobe Photoshop Cs5.5 , Adobe After Effects cs5 etc.  and some gaming at medium or high settings.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 27, 2012)

rider said:


> Are you some hp engineer or something?



No Brother! Got any problems?


----------



## Jripper (May 27, 2012)

"Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote"


This has to be the most ridiculous/retarded statement I have come across in a long long time.


----------



## tusharkeshri (May 27, 2012)

I am having problem with my lappy as soon as electrcity goes out my laptop's temp goes rising and and the laptop starts not responding and i have to manually restart the laptop to work again ,anybody facing the same issue . I have called the Hp technician lets c.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 27, 2012)

Jripper said:


> "Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote"
> 
> 
> This has to be the most ridiculous/retarded statement I have come across in a long long time.




Unfortunate,but true.Even I was advised the same thing by a hp engineer.When I told this to my friends,we started calling customer care of various brands and found that this "warranty void" rule is followed only by hp and lenovo,but in general every manufacturer told us about the demerits of using such sound boosting softwares.



tusharkeshri said:


> I am having problem with my lappy as soon as electrcity goes out my laptop's temp goes rising and and the laptop starts not responding and i have to manually restart the laptop to work again ,anybody facing the same issue . I have called the Hp technician lets c.




On a funnier note,Congrats dude,you are about to get a new battery.My roomate faced exactly the same issue as yours on his xps,and he got a replacement battery which works flawlessly now.

A question from my side:My battery adapter gets as hot as the laptop surface when playing games for longer durations.I request other owners to kindly check with their systems and let me know if anything is wrong or is it common.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 27, 2012)

Jripper said:


> "Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote"
> 
> 
> This has to be the most ridiculous/retarded statement I have come across in a long long time.



Hilariously this was my exact response to the HP Eng. that came to my house. His face was worth looking. 



swiftshashi said:


> A question from my side:My battery adapter gets as hot as the laptop surface when playing games for longer durations.I request other owners to kindly check with their systems and let me know if anything is wrong or is it common.



I have played games for straight 12hrs but the temp of my adapter hasnt gone this much....might be because my system is new. Well will report back again at the end of the day with fresh observation

*______________________________________________________________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S/Rooted/ Dual boot=Android 4.0+iOS 5 
Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro/Rooted Android 2.3.7*


----------



## rider (May 27, 2012)

Jripper said:


> "Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote"
> 
> 
> This has to be the most ridiculous/retarded statement I have come across in a long long time.



 If my speakers will get burst through vlc player, I'll simply uninstall the software and its registry etc and tell hp engineer that I don't know anything about vlc or tlc player, change my effing speakers.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 27, 2012)

^^
Exactly my thoughts!!Or we can even reinstall a fresh windows,just to remove any traces of vlc. 



rider said:


> what do you mean by svc? What is the price of arctic silver 5 thermal paste and how much cooling last for?
> 
> Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 Cooling Compound Paste is for 654 bucks on ebay.in, how is it?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Sorry for the late reply bro.By svc,I meant Service Center. Its an often used term at xbhp forum.Arctic Silver 5 cost me 525bucks from a local it store. With respect to "Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400",I haven't used it before,so can't comment on its performance.
By using Arctic Silver 5 and after cleaning the dust,the laptop idles in between 35'c to 41'c in AC room,and even after hours of gaming,the max temp goes upto 80-81'c.I advise all members having heating issue to try this.

@ Rider
In your screenshot of CPUID hardware monitor,the temps seem pretty low.Are you using it in an ac room??Or is it the coolsense which is working??I also see a 22% wear of your battery,while in my case,it shows 0%.How much battery backup do you get??


----------



## rider (May 28, 2012)

6





swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> Exactly my thoughts!!Or we can even reinstall a fresh windows,just to remove any traces of vlc.
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, it's with coolsense and I took it in a chilly air conditioner room. I'll also try thermal gel when the next time i face any heating problem, I'm satisfied by temp for now.  Don't know what battery wear is ?, my laptop is 6 month old and I'm getting 2 hours 40min battery in power mode, intel GPU, coolsense in performance optimized mode, 50% brightness, turned my wifi completely on and not used laptop speakers plug speakers pin on the 3.5mm jack for the PC audio.


----------



## sarthak (May 28, 2012)

Jripper said:


> "Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote"
> 
> 
> This has to be the most ridiculous/retarded statement I have come across in a long long time.



It might seem ridiculous but its true. My friend had a problem with the speakers of his 4 month old Alienware and the Dell guy who came said that it was because of VLC and its not covered under warranty. Better use K-lite codec pack and run everything in Windows media player, the only drawback on it is that it doesn't run .srt subtitle files.


----------



## samudragupta (May 28, 2012)

sarthak said:


> It might seem ridiculous but its true. My friend had a problem with the speakers of his 4 month old Alienware and the Dell guy who came said that it was because of VLC and its not covered under warranty. Better use K-lite codec pack and run everything in Windows media player, the only drawback on it is that it doesn't run .srt subtitle files.


Son of a B***h HP... this is hilarious and outrageous...  R.I.P VLC


----------



## swiftshashi (May 28, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Son of a B***h HP... this is hilarious and outrageous...  R.I.P VLC





Dude its just not limited to hp.Although it was started by hp,it has been religiously followed by dell(as mentioned in the post before you) and now even sony has joined the party.My friend's cb35's speaker volume was getting lesser day by day.Initially he had power dvd 11 as the 3rd party player.However to cope up with falling sound levels,he used vlc.But the company today denied him replacement of speakers as they found vlc on his lappy.Despite all explanations that speaker had started malfunctioning much before installatn of vlc,the service centre wrote ''speakers damage due to vlc" and have closed the request 
He has now mailed to Sony India for further action.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 28, 2012)

Here's one uninstaller(demo version) that will completely uninstall VLC no traces left.

Download Full Uninstall for Windows 7 free - Windows 7 Download


----------



## rider (May 28, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> Here's one uninstaller(demo version) that will completely uninstall VLC no traces left.
> 
> Download Full Uninstall for Windows 7 free - Windows 7 Download



I think uninstalling by ccleaner will also do the job.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 28, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> A question from my side:My battery adapter gets as hot as the laptop surface when playing games for longer durations.I request other owners to kindly check with their systems and let me know if anything is wrong or is it common.




The surface temp of my adapter after playing games for straight 8 and a half hours was never more than 28' C (measured every hour) That was in non A/C room.

Keep adapter on floor while gaming it might help.

__________________________________________________ ____________
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S/Rooted/ *Dual boot=Android 4.0+iOS 5* 
Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro/Rooted Android 2.3.7








rider said:


> I think uninstalling by ccleaner will also do the job.



OK thanks will give it a try.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Paste this in Google Maps search box: 47.110579,9.227568. Find a green arrow and click street view. Click left twice and up twice. What do you think that is???*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S/Rooted/ *Dual boot=Android 4.0+iOS 5 *
Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro/Rooted Android 2.3.7


----------



## Jripper (May 28, 2012)

But this is just outrageous  Software sound amplification leads to void warranty.Unbelievable. :O


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2012)

Well you can also revo uninstaller to uninstall VLC. And this is a freeware for home use.



Jripper said:


> But this is just outrageous  Software sound amplification leads to void warranty.Unbelievable. :O



Well there is always another way out. Just uninstall the software before giving the lappy to SC. Problem solved.


----------



## sad_but_true (May 29, 2012)

can anyone suggest safe gpu overclocking values for my pavilion dv6 6165tx laptop?my present clock speed is 750mhz.please suggest suitable overclocking range for better performance for about 1hour intense gaming.
(N.B.- i donot have any cooling pad)
another thing while charging my lappy, on being fully charged my battery indicator shows two different notifications - sometimes its "fully charged 100%" sometimes its " 99% charged,plugged in,not charging".does someone face the same issue?any possible way to fix this issue??
regards,


----------



## pranavgautam67 (May 29, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> Dude dont even think about using VLC player...guys at HP have said- quote"You void your product off warranty if you use VLC player..reason being it boosts volumes upto 400% more that damages your speaker and thats just the tip of the iceberg, HP will not consider those products under warranty"unquote



Seriously? u believe that?
It doesnt matter bro....   
Also, i dont think anyone ever use that 400% stuff sound !!! And now its not 400, max is 200 !!



samudragupta said:


> Son of a B***h HP... this is hilarious and outrageous...  R.I.P VLC



Oops . i dont think that word is allowed here..



sad_but_true said:


> can anyone suggest safe gpu overclocking values for my pavilion dv6 6165tx laptop?my present clock speed is 750mhz.please suggest suitable overclocking range for better performance for about 1hour intense gaming.
> (N.B.- i donot have any cooling pad)
> another thing while charging my lappy, on being fully charged my battery indicator shows two different notifications - sometimes its "fully charged 100%" sometimes its " 99% charged,plugged in,not charging".does someone face the same issue?any possible way to fix this issue??
> regards,



1) dude, these days gpus overclocking isnt worth it !! I believe u must have heard overclocking is a good way to get better performance.. but i dont think u shoud 
a) it voids warranty, which is not a big problem.
b) it only gives 4-6 fps charge (ATLEAT FOR ME)
c) my old machine boosted 16 fps, these days new gpu's are like, u know default overclock . LOL 

*BUT if u want to overclock, do it with msi( its the easiest one ).. And i will suggest 855 core and 900 memory.. U MIGHT GET GOOD FPS INCREASE RATE*

2)when the battery gets a bit old, it shows like this, later it will show like this on 97% then 95% .. . .. ......Then the battery will get bursteddddd ..b


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 29, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Seriously? u believe that?
> It doesnt matter bro....
> Also, i dont think anyone ever use that 400% stuff sound !!! And now its not 400, max is 200 !!



Doesn't matter bro, what I believe, if these jerks have orchestrated it as a  pretense to not deliver what they ought to, there isn't much one can do about it. (Ofcourse you can move to a Consumer Court  )


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paste this in Google Maps search box: 47.110579,9.227568. Find a green arrow and click street view. Click left twice and up twice. What do you think that is???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S/Rooted/ *Dual boot=Android 4.0+iOS 5* 
Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro/Rooted Android 2.3.7


----------



## rider (May 29, 2012)

I am not able to open graphic properties in high performance GPU mode. Whenever i click on that semi white screen appears and then go away.
I also unistall AMD software and then install than again.. also installed  BIOS F1B again but still facing the same problem.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 30, 2012)

rider said:


> I am not able to open graphic properties in high performance GPU mode. Whenever i click on that semi white screen appears and then go away.
> I also unistall AMD software and then install than again.. also installed  BIOS F1B again but still facing the same problem.


 when you are in high performance mode go to the taskbar and look for the amd icon that is near the clock. change back to intel gfx card from there.


----------



## rider (May 30, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> when you are in high performance mode go to the taskbar and look for the amd icon that is near the clock. change back to intel gfx card from there.



I can switch graphics but can not open AMD graphic properties.


----------



## sad_but_true (May 30, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> 2)when the battery gets a bit old, it shows like this, later it will show like this on 97% then 95% .. . .. ......Then the battery will get bursteddddd ..b



but my battery is a brand new one just about 3 to 4 months old...........


----------



## rider (May 30, 2012)

sad_but_true said:


> but my battery is a brand new one just about 3 to 4 months old...........



how much battery life you are getting?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

Battery wear is a bios issue it seems. Something related to wrong info sent to the OS. My battery wear went upto 70% and calibration did not help. Then it started dropping. Now at 49.5


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2012)

^^Same happened with me....But the range of wear in my case is 0-8%...currently its at 1%.

A weird thing happened today morning.After I lifted my laptop,I found two screws fallen on the cooling pad.One larger screw fell off from one of the base edges,while other I could not find the place from where the tiny screw came from.Should I complain to hp or should I go to service to get this fixed.I guess getting all the screws checked will b a better idea.


----------



## saajan4 (May 31, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm the owner of 6165tx and I would like to tell you that you are lucky to get the  6165tx at the right time, as it has 2GB 6770M graphic card that is more powerful that then new one in the market.
> For your heating problem you should keep the laptop in coolest mode through hp coolsense software. Can you tell me did you updated your BIOS from hp website or not? Heating is not not harmful you have to adjust somethings to cool your laptop and it will not blow off  check out the temperature through HWmonitor is it below 85*C or not? You laptop should remain below 85*C in intense gaming of hours like mine.
> See, I dont even use any coolpad, it is 50*C right now.



bro! please tell me how to update the BIOS....give me the link if any....
thank you.


----------



## samudragupta (May 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^Same happened with me....But the range of wear in my case is 0-8%...currently its at 1%.
> 
> A weird thing happened today morning.After I lifted my laptop,I found two screws fallen on the cooling pad.One larger screw fell off from one of the base edges,while other I could not find the place from where the tiny screw came from.Should I complain to hp or should I go to service to get this fixed.I guess getting all the screws checked will b a better idea.



oh god.... how old is ur lappy?? i think better visit the service centre..


----------



## rider (May 31, 2012)

My battery wear level is 24% but I'm still getting 2hr 30min battery in 50% brightness, intel GPU, power mode.. wi-fi on all the time.


----------



## samudragupta (May 31, 2012)

rider said:


> My battery wear level is 24% but I'm still getting 2hr 30min battery in 50% brightness, intel GPU, power mode.. wi-fi on all the time.



i think even i am getting there.... my battery lasts around 3hrs on wifi


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> oh god.... how old is ur lappy?? i think better visit the service centre..



Its a sept 2k11 piece....I think the service engg didnt screw it properly,when it was opened to clean up dust.Have complained to hp,lets see what happens tomorrow.



rider said:


> My battery wear level is 24% but I'm still getting 2hr 30min battery in 50% brightness, intel GPU, power mode.. wi-fi on all the time.



My battery wear is 2%...I easily get 4hr of battery backup on intel gpu without wifi.So i think your backup is just a wee bit less.Try calibrating your battery once.


----------



## rider (May 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Its a sept 2k11 piece....I think the service engg didnt screw it properly,when it was opened to clean up dust.Have complained to hp,lets see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> My battery wear is 2%...I easily get 4hr of battery backup on intel gpu without wifi.So i think your backup is just a wee bit less.Try calibrating your battery once.



Yes, I do calibration not getting 3 hrs battery, generally I plug the laptop and use it as desktop replacement.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, I do calibration not getting 3 hrs battery, generally I plug the laptop and use it as desktop replacement.




I also do the same,infact I do that 99% of the times and only use the battery during mobility or calibrating it.
I read an article on hp's site which said that for each complete charge-discharge cycle,wear increases a bit.I can search for the link if you wish to see the same.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> I also do the same,infact I do that 99% of the times and only use the battery during mobility or calibrating it.
> I read an article on hp's site which said that for each complete charge-discharge cycle,wear increases a bit.I can search for the link if you wish to see the same.




I have read that article too...here's one more to put some light~ Laptop battery myths &ndash; Marco.org

A bit old...still going strong.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2012)

^^
Numerous such articles exist on net bro.However,I prefer to trust only the manufacturer,as it knows its device the best.


----------



## rider (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys, I switched to dynamic mode in BIOS believe me games like Dirt Showdown, Mafia II are playing in full setting and computer itself change to Intel GPU when you no need of graphics.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah,it works automatically,much like nvidia's optimus.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 1, 2012)

rider said:


> Guys, I switched to dynamic mode in BIOS believe me games like Dirt Showdown, Mafia II are playing in full setting and computer itself change to Intel GPU when you no need of graphics.



Dynamic switching always worked like this. But we were getting very poor performance from the GPU. Aren't you facing the same? I haven't changed it in the last 10 months I think.


----------



## rider (Jun 1, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Dynamic switching always worked like this. But we were getting very poor performance from the GPU. Aren't you facing the same? I haven't changed it in the last 10 months I think.



No problem at all, I played Dirt Showdown, LA Noire getting good performance (using F1B BIOS)
I recommend you to switch to dynamic, hp also recommend it for better battery life.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 1, 2012)

rider said:


> No problem at all, I played Dirt Showdown, LA Noire getting good performance (using F1B BIOS)
> I recommend you to switch to dynamic, hp recommend for better battery life.



Hmm... It is good then if it is working fine. But I am not a fan of auto-switching, as it creates problems sometimes. Like, Chrome triggering the 6770M, essentially running the laptop in High Performance Graphics mode whole day long. Also, I rarely play games on my laptop now. Time constraints.


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hmm... It is good then if it is working fine. But I am not a fan of auto-switching, as it creates problems sometimes. Like, Chrome triggering the 6770M, essentially running the laptop in High Performance Graphics mode whole day long. Also, I rarely play games on my laptop now. Time constraints.



Okay, I can manually set application to run on high performance or power saving in configure switchable graphics setting in dynamic mode. Like I set chrome in power saving mode.

BTW how old is your now your laptop and how much hours of battery you are getting?


----------



## saajan4 (Jun 3, 2012)

how to switch to dynamic mode in BIOS??? 
plz tell step by step...where can i find BIOS setting??


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> how to switch to dynamic mode in BIOS???
> plz tell step by step...where can i find BIOS setting??



Restart your laptop. 
Click Esc when you see hp logo
Click F10 
BIOS settings
Change Fixed to Dynamic
Restart


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 3, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> Doesn't matter bro, what I believe, if these jerks have orchestrated it as a  pretense to not deliver what they ought to, there isn't much one can do about it. (Ofcourse you can move to a Consumer Court  )



Yes, true, but CC doesnt help these days,, they are all bugged..




sad_but_true said:


> but my battery is a brand new one just about 3 to 4 months old...........



its quite old, but i think u should try calibrating your battery, it will not solve that issue, but it will calibrate ur battery meaning it will increase ur battery life or atleast stable it..



rider said:


> Guys, I switched to dynamic mode in BIOS believe me games like Dirt Showdown, Mafia II are playing in full setting and computer itself change to Intel GPU when you no need of graphics.



Lol, it was always true bro.. heehehe


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Lol, it was always true bro.. heehehe



Those games doesn't run in fixed mode.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 3, 2012)

rider said:


> Those games doesn't run in fixed mode.



Then, it shud be using the amd gpu..
Or the games should be laggy..
Well, i know that it automatically switch to the recommended GPU..


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Then, it shud be using the amd gpu..
> Or the games should be laggy..
> Well, i know that it automatically switch to the recommended GPU..



Of course these games were in high performance mode in fixed mode, any they crash and not even open in full screen. Games are not laggy.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 3, 2012)

rider said:


> Of course these games were in high performance mode in fixed mode, any they crash and not even open in full screen. Games are not laggy.



Sorry man, i went Off-topic...
i actually want to say that those games work in Fixed Mode !!  To me atleast
(if not, u just need to change POWER SAVING GPU 2 HIGH PERFORMANCE GPU)!!!
Isnt it?
I always use Fixed mode though, i like it more..


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL, how would I get to get good fps in POWER SAVING GPU (Intel 3000 HD)


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 3, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, how would I get to get good fps in POWER SAVING GPU (Intel 3000 HD)



no, u can change it to high performance which is Ati card..
Then u will


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

but that games are not running, it gets crash and remain windowed in Ati card!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ohkk.
Thats the probelmm..
Well, i never had it, i always use power saving, when i game, i change to high permance mode, n there is no problem for me..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2012)

Got to see the new dv6 7010tx closely and in detail as my cousin had come to my city for a weekend stay,and meanwhile purchased the laptop.Here are a few information and differences from our dv6-6000 series.
1.Price-58000INR
2.Looks and hardware differences-Personally,I liked the looks of new dv6 better,as its much sleeker,slimmer and looks elegant.The hinges also appeared very stylish and that creaky feel of eArlier dv6 is now gone.To me,the laptop appeared a bit lighter.You now get a chrome ring around the trackpad instead of the illumination.You also get a couple of new stickers for hp carepack and hp premier services.Speakers from front are gone,and with the new subwoofer in the lower side of device,the sound appears somewhat subdued when using on bed.However,ignoring that when using a cooling pad,sound has more depth and is almost at par with xps.Infact it narrows the gap between earlier dv6 and xps' sound quality.The newer dv6 looses a very useful 2 headfone out feature,which in my opinion is a downgrade.However,you now get 3USB 3.0 ports and 1usb 2.0 port.It also comes with a new flap for lan port.The screen's colour production was a bit washed out..
The bottom line-HP have followed XPS view-Jack of all trades,master of none.To me,its a downgrade when compared to earlier dv6,specially when gpu is considered.HP should have tried to break new grounds,and provided some out of box features,just what the dv6 line is known for.


----------



## rider (Jun 4, 2012)

hp changed the prices of dv6-7000 
click and shock


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2012)

Then its just not worth it!!!!!

A rare occurence where i5 model is more expensive than i7


----------



## rider (Jun 4, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Then its just not worth it!!!!!
> 
> A rare occurence where i5 model is more expensive than i7



it might be some error in website,


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2012)

Flipkart is still selling at older rates.


----------



## CloudS (Jun 4, 2012)

can anyone tell me how to open the back cover to plugin RAM? It seems very hard to slide that knob, although the battery opens easily. For 6140.
Also, there's seems to be something loose inside the system, when moved some noise is there like something is sliding, although the system is working fine. Any idea, anyone?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2012)

@clouds
move the slider in direction opposite to that of battery.Ur lid will open.


----------



## CloudS (Jun 4, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> @clouds
> move the slider in direction opposite to that of battery.Ur lid will open.



I tried, its just too stiff. The lid didn't open.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Jun 4, 2012)

sarthak said:


> The money you have to pay depends when you buy the extended warranty. For less than 3 months after purchase its Rs.4500 and after that its more. But this warranty is currently available for Rs.1133. Also extend warranty does not have ADP. Go to this link to register : Extend Warranty
> 
> You can check your warranty status here : HP Product Warranty Check - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> It doesn't say anything about ADP but don't worry HP laptops come with 1 year ADP from date of purchase.




I have recently purchased 2 yr extended warranty on my 6165tx laptop. The cost was 6250 INR. This includes 2 yrs onsite warranty (on HW parts) apart of the 1 yr factory warranty (overall 3 yrs warranty on H/W parts). For the A/C adapters & Battery I am not sure whether its covered under warranty or not but recently my power adapter stopped working & on complain, HP is replacing it free of cost.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2012)

CloudS said:


> I tried, its just too stiff. The lid didn't open.



It once happened to me when dust particles had gone into slider.Also first remove battery and then move it in opposite direction,with battery in place,it becomes stiff.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Jun 4, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> well while doing the extended warranty for my sis the guy redirected me to the same page but i didn't do the online money transfer istad i called the guy and handed over the money and he gave me the receipt and told that the hard copy of extended warranty bill be sent to my home within 10 days.



I think HP has extended warranty process through 3rd parties only.
Recently I purchased 2 yr onsite extended warranty on my 6165tx laptop for 6250INR. HP gave me the contact of "Intarvo Technologies" & they did all the payments n all process but the care pack certificate I got was issued by HP only.
Now when I check on HP website also it shows the care pack details 
So I think no issue in buying warranty through 3rd party provided by HP.


----------



## CloudS (Jun 4, 2012)

lid removed. Thanks. Any idea about the sliding particle or component that I mentioned?

Also, can anyone tell me the exact position of the fans to be placed below for the most efficient cooling, for 6121.
There are 4 wents below.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Jun 4, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> they are running full screen but its in 4:3 so there is some extra black space around the game.



Hi,

I was also getting this same issue of side black bars initially when I was playing CS1.4 on my 6165tx laptop. The solution for old games like CS1.4 to run on full screen which worked on my laptop is :---

go into the properties of your inbulit intel HD Graphic card ---> reduce the resolution to "1360*768". ---> select the Scaling option as "Scale Full Screen".

Apply

Now change the resolution back to "1366*768". Now run the game again. I hope it should run in full screen on ur laptop too.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 4, 2012)

CloudS said:


> lid removed. Thanks. Any idea about the sliding particle or component that I mentioned?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me the exact position of the fans to be placed below for the most efficient cooling, for 6121.
> There are 4 wents below.



No idea about he sliding component,but whatever it is,get it rectified soon.About the vent location,most cooling pads have fans in the centre.I was in a similar dilemma,hence i got a cooling fan with 230mm diameter which throws air through all of the base.



itssiddharth4u said:


> I think HP has extended warranty process through 3rd parties only.
> Recently I purchased 2 yr onsite extended warranty on my 6165tx laptop for 6250INR. HP gave me the contact of "Intarvo Technologies" & they did all the payments n all process but the care pack certificate I got was issued by HP only.
> Now when I check on HP website also it shows the care pack details
> So I think no issue in buying warranty through 3rd party provided by HP.



Dude did you only get an email confirmation or did you get a courier also??


----------



## sarthak (Jun 6, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also getting this same issue of side black bars initially when I was playing CS1.4 on my 6165tx laptop. The solution for old games like CS1.4 to run on full screen which worked on my laptop is :---
> 
> ...



CS ran in full screen but Age of empires stopped working


----------



## ParaXite (Jun 6, 2012)

sarthak said:


> CS ran in full screen but Age of empires stopped working



The solution that the other guy gave is for intel card. I already posted a solution for the black borders have a look at that. Its for the ati card.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/155788-fix-amd-gpu-scaling-problem.html



CloudS said:


> lid removed. Thanks. Any idea about the sliding particle or component that I mentioned?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me the exact position of the fans to be placed below for the most efficient cooling, for 6121.
> There are 4 wents below.



Just to let you know if you ever have the lid problem, you can remove the battery first just by using a metal ruler. Put the ruler in the gap between the battery and the case and pull out. The battery is not connected by the latch. After that you can easily move the slider.

Also there are multiple vents on the underside so getting a huge fan in the middle is better than smaller fans. Get the notepal x from cooler master. Its a bit costly but it works great. My temps while gaming were about 5-10*C lower.


----------



## sarthak (Jun 6, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> The solution that the other guy gave is for intel card. I already posted a solution for the black borders have a look at that. Its for the ati card.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/155788-fix-amd-gpu-scaling-problem.html



Age of Empires is also started working in full screen properly 
And the only problem with your solution was that AOE doesn't run on AMD gpu. And the link you provided in the thread isn't working anymore.


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Jun 7, 2012)

I was thinking of buying hp dv6-6140tx but I wanted to know if the i7 processor is 2nd generation or not.? Do you get the same ATI 6770 card with a i5 processor .? Model.?
Also where can buy this laptop as it seems to be discontinued model. I live in navi Mumbai   
Thanks


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

hazard.shobhit said:


> I was thinking of buying hp dv6-6140tx but I wanted to know if the i7 processor is 2nd generation or not.? Do you get the same ATI 6770 card with a i5 processor .? Model.?
> Also where can buy this laptop as it seems to be discontinued model. I live in navi Mumbai
> Thanks


dv6-6100 series models are discontinued, better to buy new Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition. 
Discussion here


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys. 

So, I've been following this thread for a while now, and I finally bought my own DV6 6165tx yesterday. It's been great mostly, except for a few problems:

1. The USB ports are kinda messed up. While my optical mouse works just fine, I've tried connecting my iPhone to all four ports with no avail. Windows makes its trademark sound when the device is plugged in and out, but it does not appear either in windows explorer or in iTunes, and in fact does not even charge off the laptop, which is extremely odd, because even if it were the iPhone's fault (which it usually is) it still does at the very least charge off the USB port. I specifically mention iPhone because I understand it works differently from most mass storage devices. Unfortunately I do not, at the moment, have an ordinary pen drive to test it with. 

2. The C drive is a full 658GB, which appears a bit disorganized to me. Could someone tell me how to partition the thing, into say, a 100GB C and a 558GB E? I am completely new to the technique of hard drive partitioning, ands will need some step by step guidance. 

3. Right off the bat, I upgraded both bios and graphic drivers. Is there anything else that needs setting up/installing?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

> 2. The C drive is a full 658GB, which appears a bit disorganized to me. Could someone tell me how to partition the thing, into say, a 100GB C and a 558GB E? I am completely new to the technique of hard drive partitioning, ands will need some step by step guidance.



You can use the windows partition manager, but it provides too less functionalities. Instead use either Easeus Partition manager or Acronis Disk director. Both will suffice. But do partition with utmost care as any mistake can render windows unbootable or data loss. Its a simple thing to do though, given once you do.


----------



## sasha007 (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought a dv6-7000 customized version from the US with Nvidia GT650M 2gb , 1TB HDD , i7 3710 . Would i get the international warranty coverage for the laptop in India as well .??

I'm specially concerened since the GT650M is not an option on any of the preshipped models here .

Plz reply ...


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> I bought a dv6-7000 customized version from the US with Nvidia GT650M 2gb , 1TB HDD , i7 3710 . Would i get the international warranty coverage for the laptop in India as well .??
> 
> I'm specially concerened since the GT650M is not an option on any of the preshipped models here .
> 
> Plz reply ...



Miss, you bought a laptop with an awesome configuration. I would like you to ask hp india about your warranty. 
Call 1800112267.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You can use the windows partition manager, but it provides too less functionalities. Instead use either Easeus Partition manager or Acronis Disk director. Both will suffice. But do partition with utmost care as any mistake can render windows unbootable or data loss. Its a simple thing to do though, given once you do.



Could you post a tutorial please?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2012)

Latest News-dv6 7010tx model is now discontinued,instead 7040tx is available.


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Latest News-dv6 7010tx model is now discontinued,instead 7040tx is available.


It seems like they upgraded two thing HDD from 640GB to 750GB and 3k more in price tag.  
If hp wants to stay in the market they should put GT 640M 2GB DDR3 at any cost.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> Could you post a tutorial please?



Create a New Partition on a Windows 7 Hard Disk

For using 3rd party softs, use google.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> It seems like they upgraded two thing HDD from 640GB to 750GB and 3k more in price tag.
> If hp wants to stay in the market they should put GT 640M 2GB DDR3 at any cost.



Exactly,One must not forget that it was only the GPU HD6770M which singlehandedly gave hp an advantage,something which made users ignore its weak points and look beyond mighty feature loaded laptops like XPS and Vaio. A strong GPU was its USP.Current gen dv6 has none. 

And as if it were not enough,they have pitched their dv6 bang smack against the XPS in terms of pricing.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

still no backlit keyboard, and 1080p screen. Looting at this price!


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> dv6-6100 series models are discontinued, better to buy new Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition.
> Discussion here



yes, i today visited dell showroom in nehru place and the guy told me that a model @Rs. 63724 is available with configuration-
I7 3rd gen 3.1ghz (turbo boosted), 4GB ram, 1TB HDD, AMD 7730 2gb, w7prem. , 2yr. full physical warranty (even on battery and liquid damage).

The main concern for me was that he told there's no numpad in 15.6" also..


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

Online price is much less 58.8k (included taxes) with 1 year warranty.
Tell me the needs to buy laptop at such a high price range?


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Online price is much less 58.8k (included taxes) with 1 year warranty.
> Tell me the needs to buy laptop at such a high price range?



Yeah, if you include 2yr protection, the price will be the same then..

High range??   it's the same as 6165tx..


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

these are high performance core-i7 laptops, whats your needs? gaming or editing?


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> these are high performance core-i7 laptops, whats your needs? gaming or editing?



well, if you search this post, you'll find that i am following this post for past 7-8 months, and mostly of course, my need will be gaming..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys,I need an advice.I dropped the power brick by mistake today morning.However its working perfectly.Should I get it replaced under warranty??I'm a bit unsure,if it'll pose any issues in future.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I need an advice.I dropped the power brick by mistake today morning.However its working perfectly.Should I get it replaced under warranty??I'm a bit unsure,if it'll pose any issues in future.



If its working fine it is okay, don't worry mine get fall off many times  
You know its bulkier than 90W power brick.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2012)

^^
glad to know that there is atleast someone with me who also drops his adapter.
But the new adapter of dv6 7000 series(120W) is of a thinner variety,much like that of a Vaio.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> glad to know that there is atleast someone with me who also drops his adapter.
> But the new adapter of dv6 7000 series(120W) is of a thinner variety,much like that of a Vaio.



My old dv6 core2duo was having small brick too. Though all vaio models and my old laptop have 90W adapter.
Good to see that hp providing 120W slim charger in new models.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jun 10, 2012)

will the dv6-6165tx play games like max payne 3,battlefield 3.....and of course eventually
.
.
"GTA-5"


----------



## ParaXite (Jun 10, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> will the dv6-6165tx play games like max payne 3,battlefield 3.....and of course eventually
> .
> .
> "GTA-5"



At medium - high settings. You will get better frame rates if you overclock.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 10, 2012)

rider said:


> still no backlit keyboard, and 1080p screen. Looting at this price!



Yes. Its true. Me n My Brother thought there would be 1080p screen and backlit KB..
But Hp is going down now.. These laptops sucks , more than our old dv6-6165tx..i dont see much offering in these laptops.



Tintin.92 said:


> Could you post a tutorial please?



Free resize/move hard drive partition, enlarge/extend/shrink system partitions in Windows 2000/XP/Vista/Windows 7/8 and Windows Server 2000/2003/2008 - EaseUS Partition Master Manual

Use this, i also used this one when i used easeus first time.

Best of luck.. 

Hp sucks now


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 11, 2012)

without the 6770 or better gfx the dv6 is useless.


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> without the 6770 or better gfx the dv6 is useless.



hp should put GT 650M for 62k like models other models are coming with ivy bridge and GT 650M in US.
If dell can put GT 640M/HD 7730M in inspirons why not hp pavilion dv6?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 11, 2012)

offtopic but its sheer market conspiracy.

and just as a last resort to ask here, but gentlemen is it somehow possible to turn off hyperthreading in our i7qm laptops?


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2012)

> its sheer market conspiracy.


What what what?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dv6-6154tx

Guys, i started having this temp problem two days ago..
I use speccy as one the member told me to...
So, the motherboard reaches 98.
Gpu reaches 94
Cpu Reaches near 90 or sum more..

Well, this wasnt the problem on my old windows, but since the windows was creating problem I installed a new fresh Original Copy Of Windodws ..Then i insalled all the drivers etc..
Before nothing went above 87, now its, idk whats happening man..
Btw, my bios version is F1B.
Help? what to do?
Btw, my coolsense is on highest cooling mode..


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 11, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Dv6-6154tx
> 
> Guys, i started having this temp problem two days ago..
> I use speccy as one the member told me to...
> ...


is this in the idle situation or while gaming?? 
BTW i used my lappy last week for for 7 days for 12-16hrs at a stretch for browsing on wifi and watching movies, downloads.. and my CPU and GPU temps reached 54-60!!! i wonder if this is normal on highest setting on coolsense mode?? I wonder what will happen once i start hardcore gaming!!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dude, it is hardcore gaming.
Max Payne 3 . (the frikking best game ever) 
D_D


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 12, 2012)

The highest I have noted on my dv6 is 94'c on one of the cores.And that too while playing continuously for more than two hours in a non ac room.Since 6154tx has a Core i5 and a 6490m gpu,it should not get that hot.
Try these things and check
1.Put your lappy in HP recommended power mode with coolsense in coolest mode.
2.Try reinstalling speccy.It sometimes malfunctions.My friend had a false reporting speccy on his 6119tx.Cross check with real temp or hardware monitor.
3.If it still doesn't help,try getting assistance from hp.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> is this in the idle situation or while gaming??
> BTW i used my lappy last week for for 7 days for 12-16hrs at a stretch for browsing on wifi and watching movies, downloads.. and my CPU and GPU temps reached 54-60!!! i wonder if this is normal on highest setting on coolsense mode?? I wonder what will happen once i start hardcore gaming!!!



LOL, 50-60*C is common for a core-i7 quad core laptop after using 16hrs. Our hp is coolest among all others.
What games you played till now?



pranavgautam67 said:


> Dude, it is hardcore gaming.
> Max Payne 3 . (the frikking best game ever)
> D_D



you are playing max payne 3 on HD 6490M?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Our hp is coolest among all others.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, 50-60*C is common for a core-i7 quad core laptop after using 16hrs. Our hp is coolest among all others.
> What games you played till now?



Joke? 



rider said:


> you are playing max payne 3 on HD 6490M?



YeS..  



swiftshashi said:


> The highest I have noted on my dv6 is 94'c on one of the cores.And that too while playing continuously for more than two hours in a non ac room.Since 6154tx has a Core i5 and a 6490m gpu,it should not get that hot.
> Try these things and check
> 1.Put your lappy in HP recommended power mode with coolsense in coolest mode.
> 2.Try reinstalling speccy.It sometimes malfunctions.My friend had a false reporting speccy on his 6119tx.Cross check with real temp or hardware monitor.
> 3.If it still doesn't help,try getting assistance from hp.



Ok. i will try the second option, then the third one.
Thankx. i hope its bloody malfunctioning .. 
No, other softwares are showing same tempratures..
Btw, wat is motherboard temprature?
I have heard cpu temp n gpu temp.. 
Its in Speccy just to make u remember..


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 12, 2012)

that is inevitable i guess as idle temps for me have gone from 45 to 58 and the gaming temps have gone from 69 to 80. and this is all in a non ac room with no cooling pad. but in ac room it still idles at 40 and games at 60.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


>



Tell me a laptop which has such powerful GPU and CPU getting less than 50*C after 16 hours of use. 
XPS has no cooling software it gets above 60*C after 12 hours of use.
I've experience of many core-i7 and powerful GPU laptops from 2 years and its coolest among all.



pranavgautam67 said:


> Joke?



It's not a joke which laptop with so much high conf remain below 50*C after using 16 hours of use?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Tell me a laptop which has such powerful GPU and CPU getting less than 50*C after 16 hours of use.
> XPS has no cooling software it gets above 60*C after 12 hours of use.
> I've experience of many core-i7 and powerful GPU laptops from 2 years and its coolest among all.
> 
> ...



thanks that relieves me.... i have purchased battlefield 2, 3 and medal of honour 2010 from origin website since they have discounts... i will start gaming by end of this week.. i hope you are right since i will now be putting this beast to the correct test since i have got it...


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> thanks that relieves me.... i have purchased battlefield 2, 3 and medal of honour 2010 from origin website since they have discounts... i will start gaming by end of this week.. i hope you are right since i will now be putting this beast to the correct test since i have got it...



You guys can trust me I used many laptops with gaming aspect. And a non 6165tx or any non core-i7 user cant tell me I'm crazy, he has no right unless he has any. Play battlefield and tell me if you get above 85*C in GPU.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> You guys can trust me I used many laptops with gaming aspect. And a non 6165tx or any non core-i7 user cant tell me I'm crazy, he has no right unless he has any. Play battlefield and tell me if you get above 85*C in GPU.



Well, my on my brother's 6165tx i got 88, while running 2 browsers on the backgroud (firefox n Rockmelt) n a video on vlc n a mp3 in wmp.. also, a photo opened in gallery.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> You guys can trust me I used many laptops with gaming aspect. And a non 6165tx or any non core-i7 user cant tell me I'm crazy, he has no right unless he has any. Play battlefield and tell me if you get above 85*C in GPU.


sure thing i hope its a loyal beast and doesnt let me down!!!


pranavgautam67 said:


> Well, my on my brother's 6165tx i got 88, while running 2 browsers on the backgroud (firefox n Rockmelt) n a video on vlc n a mp3 in wmp.. also, a photo opened in gallery.


thats crazy and i think its way too much!! i think 70 would have been ideal for the multi-tasking you mentioned!!!


----------



## CloudS (Jun 12, 2012)

There was a "beep" sound, then a "tak" sound inside the system. Speakers were mute.
Any idea what that might be?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2012)

CloudS said:


> There was a "beep" sound, then a "tak" sound inside the system. Speakers were mute.
> Any idea what that might be?


something struck the fan maybe... or is it alive and will transform like a transformer!!!


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

CloudS said:


> There was a "beep" sound, then a "tak" sound inside the system. Speakers were mute.
> Any idea what that might be?



It is some serious issue call hp india and tell your problem. 



pranavgautam67 said:


> Well, my on my brother's 6165tx i got 88, while running 2 browsers on the backgroud (firefox n Rockmelt) n a video on vlc n a mp3 in wmp.. also, a photo opened in gallery.



88*C on without gaming  there is a some serious error in that laptop, I never get that much temperature in browsing, right now I'm running chrome (15 tabs) and firefox (5 tabs), wmp, msword, utorrent. Laptop running from 7-8 days non-stop. Average core temperature is 49*C.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> It is some serious issue call hp india and tell your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 88*C on without gaming  there is a some serious error in that laptop, I never get that much temperature in browsing, right now I'm running chrome (15 tabs) and firefox (5 tabs), wmp, msword, utorrent. Laptop running from 7-8 days non-stop. Average core temperature is 49*C.


you mean not turned off at all even at nights???  i remember you mentioning this earlier as well... thats crazy... i have also kept my laptop on this morning since 11am to download BF 2 and 3 and may be on for the next 2 days or so... BTW what do you think will be your lappy's life with your usage pattern? i mean do you think it may last 4yrs or so??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> sure thing i hope its a loyal beast and doesnt let me down!!!
> 
> thats crazy and i think its way too much!! i think 70 would have been ideal for the multi-tasking you mentioned!!!



No, it tisnt, those things were on the background, i was playing, mm i think BF3..



rider said:


> It is some serious issue call hp india and tell your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 88*C on without gaming  there is a some serious error in that laptop, I never get that much temperature in browsing, right now I'm running chrome (15 tabs) and firefox (5 tabs), wmp, msword, utorrent. Laptop running from 7-8 days non-stop. Average core temperature is 49*C.



No, i meant while playing games ie BF3, those were on background.
N with utorrent and orbit, and IDM on background too.

Well, dude, should i call hp bout my 6154tx problem.
Temprature going 90, 94??
ha?


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> No, it tisnt, those things were on the background, i was playing, mm i think BF3..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Above 90*C is a serious issue for ur laptop, call hp and tell your problem.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys.
As u know i installed the a new windows  installed all new drivers then this problem occured..I saw my amd ati Game settings, everything was at max..
And my usual is, everything low, except tripple buffering..
So, i did that. and now temps got 3 or 4 or 5 degrees LESS !

But, temps are still
CPU-91  Max
MOTHERBOARD-92 Max
GPU-90 Max

Btw, this happens when playing max payne 3,i dont know if this happens while playing other games, bcoz i dont have any other game installed ryt now.
Should i check the temps are installing any other game and playing it?
Maybe, MP# is too extreme for my GPU eh?


----------



## prasathlr (Jun 12, 2012)

Its been 3 months since i bought 6165tx, there seems to be a peculiar problem!! 

My Laptop hangs suddenly, without no reason!! I mean there wont be anything running, sometimes when am on desktop it hangs!! I wait for more than 10 mins still It wont resume, then I have to Long press the power button and start it!! 

Is there any problem with the Default Windows 7 Home premium? Anyone else faced this? Any solutions?? 

Getting so irritated, other than this else everything is fine!! 

Please let me knw!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> Its been 3 months since i bought 6165tx, there seems to be a peculiar problem!!
> 
> My Laptop hangs suddenly, without no reason!! I mean there wont be anything running, sometimes when am on desktop it hangs!! I wait for more than 10 mins still It wont resume, then I have to Long press the power button and start it!!
> 
> ...



Dude, this is default windows problem.
Mine 6154tx had this, i installed new windows, it was gone..
Only soln., i tried using kaspersky etc, nothing worked, but try scanning it with hp support assistance, then maintenance  .
Hope it helps.


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> Its been 3 months since i bought 6165tx, there seems to be a peculiar problem!!
> 
> My Laptop hangs suddenly, without no reason!! I mean there wont be anything running, sometimes when am on desktop it hangs!! I wait for more than 10 mins still It wont resume, then I have to Long press the power button and start it!!
> 
> ...



Yea! It's an operating system error use window recovery and get rid of it.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 13, 2012)

i've been facing problems with vlc ever since i got the lappy 2 months back. if i play a video via vlc after sometime i get an error "display driver stopped working" and the screen blacks out and comes back again. and then i have to restart the lappy to play via vlc again. however, i can play the same videos via windows media player without any issues... i dont think its a driver issue since wmp can easily handle the videos? any idea what may be wrong!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 13, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> you mean not turned off at all even at nights???  i remember you mentioning this earlier as well... thats crazy... i have also kept my laptop on this morning since 11am to download BF 2 and 3 and may be on for the next 2 days or so... BTW what do you think will be your lappy's life with your usage pattern? i mean do you think it may last 4yrs or so??



Download games. pirated boy.. 



samudragupta said:


> i've been facing problems with vlc ever since i got the lappy 2 months back. if i play a video via vlc after sometime i get an error "display driver stopped working" and the screen blacks out and comes back again. and then i have to restart the lappy to play via vlc again. however, i can play the same videos via windows media player without any issues... i dont think its a driver issue since wmp can easily handle the videos? any idea what may be wrong!!



reinstall vlc, doesnt work!
reinstall driver, m sure it will work.
if it doesnt work, download all plugins of vlc.. sometimes they create problems..
Though, i was having these probs while playing MP3 so i reinstalled my drivers and games, it worked..


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 13, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Download games. pirated boy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naah i never download pirated games, always pay for them... i believe in supporting the gaming industry for their hard work.. im downloading from EA's origin servers directly and they are paid games... i got them since they are offering heavy discounts at the moment....
i'll try to reinstall the display drivers, but im sure its not a driver issue. i'll try to uninstall and reinstall vlc, may be that should help!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh ok.
ya second option is more convincing..


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> you mean not turned off at all even at nights???  i remember you mentioning this earlier as well... thats crazy... i have also kept my laptop on this morning since 11am to download BF 2 and 3 and may be on for the next 2 days or so... BTW what do you think will be your lappy's life with your usage pattern? i mean do you think it may last 4yrs or so??



It's my laptop I know how to handle it, this is not my first.
My lappy life doesn't effect that much with this kinda use only battery will get affected by much use, so I'll purchase another one after completion of cycles.
And I didn't bought laptop to use 4 years so, 6770M can't handle games in with high settings in future.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 14, 2012)

I have not switched my laptop off for more than 6 months(may be twice or thrice in its lifetime of more than 1100 days)
Have travelled half the world with it,and it is three year old,still gives around 4-5 hrs of battery back up and will surely last for another 5 years.
p.s,it is definitely not a hp dv6.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I have not switched my laptop off for more than 6 months(may be twice or thrice in its lifetime of more than 1100 days)
> Have travelled half the world with it,and it is three year old,still gives around 4-5 hrs of battery back up and will surely last for another 5 years.
> p.s,it is definitely not a hp dv6.



LOL, this is one of the main point apple MBP is priced twice of the almost same conf of 6165tx. 

But its nice to see that hp don't promise of more than 300 cycles battery life.
I think apple promise for 1000 cycles, right?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 14, 2012)

rider said:


> It's my laptop I know how to handle it, this is not my first.
> My lappy life doesn't effect that much with this kinda use only battery will get affected by much use, so I'll purchase another one after completion of cycles.
> And I didn't bought laptop to use 4 years so, 6770M can't handle games in with high settings in future.


lol ur one rich dude then... i am looking to keep the lappy atleast for 3-4 yrs!!!


red dragon said:


> I have not switched my laptop off for more than 6 months(may be twice or thrice in its lifetime of more than 1100 days)
> Have travelled half the world with it,and it is three year old,still gives around 4-5 hrs of battery back up and will surely last for another 5 years.
> p.s,it is definitely not a hp dv6.


that why i like macs and ios, but the price is a big turn off..


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> lol ur one rich dude then... i am looking to keep the lappy atleast for 3-4 yrs!!!



I'm not rich dude, my main priority is gadgets when it comes to spend money.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 14, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm not rich dude, my main priority is gadgets when it comes to spend money.


same here....


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally, I feel HP made omelet making lappies, almost all their lappies run hot!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 15, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Personally, I feel HP made omelet making lappies, almost all their lappies run hot!


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Personally, I feel HP made omelet making lappies, almost all their lappies run hot!



For what laptop you are talking about? New models comes with hp cool sense, that makes it not as hot as old models (before 2011).


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys,can someone who has played Crysis 2 tell me how much fps you are getting in the game??Also can you kindly post a snapshot of GPU-z screen of HD6770m??


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 16, 2012)

guys i just installed kaspersky internet suite 2012 and am running a full scan on the pc. the temps are fluctuating: CPU 50 to 70*c and motherboard is 65-70*c. is this normal on the coolest mode...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 16, 2012)

^^yes.I also have the same internet security,and in coolsense+cooling pad +ac room @ 18'C,its core temp varies from 45-60'C.Moreover,I recently used AS5 when I last cleaned my lappy,since then temps are 5'c lower.
So,assuming that your lappy is in stock state,the temps are fine.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 16, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^yes.I also have the same internet security,and in coolsense+cooling pad +ac room @ 18'C,its core temp varies from 45-60'C.Moreover,I recently used AS5 when I last cleaned my lappy,since then temps are 5'c lower.
> So,assuming that your lappy is in stock state,the temps are fine.



thx i was just tensed...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 16, 2012)

^^kindly respond to my earlier request.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 16, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^kindly respond to my earlier request.



sorry bro i havent started gaming yet... i am awaiting my microsoft gamepad that i ordered online...


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (Jun 18, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,can someone who has played Crysis 2 tell me how much fps you are getting in the game??Also can you kindly post a snapshot of GPU-z screen of HD6770m??




will post benchmarks result later but for the time being i can tell,....more than enough....that too on ultra settings...no lags at all, although this is the only game that shoots my core temp to 85+ 'C 

Will post the snapshot soon.



samudragupta said:


> i've been facing problems with vlc ever since i got the lappy 2 months back. if i play a video via vlc after sometime i get an error "display driver stopped working" and the screen blacks out and comes back again. and then i have to restart the lappy to play via vlc again. however, i can play the same videos via windows media player without any issues... i dont think its a driver issue since wmp can easily handle the videos? any idea what may be wrong!!



I am pretty sure its the graphics driver problem just try reinstalling it b4 you reinstall vlc. I too had similar problem playing Max Payne 3.



guru_da_preet said:


> will the dv6-6165tx play games like max payne 3,battlefield 3.....and of course eventually
> .
> .
> "GTA-5"



I have played BF3 at ultra settings,,,no lags....MP3 all ultra settings but SSAO and FXAA Normal....no lags...Crysis 2 at ultra settings  no lags

It pretty much can handle any game till date.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> will post benchmarks result later but for the time being i can tell,....more than enough....that too on ultra settings...no lags at all, although this is the only game that shoots my core temp to 85+ 'C
> 
> Will post the snapshot soon.
> 
> ...



How old is ur laptop...did u have any heat issues apart from max payne temps reaching 85?  Just taking another opinion...


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys, any tips on how to optimize GTA IV for 6165tx? I manage to get it to run at some settings, but the problem is it doesn't last very long. On a fresh boot of the computer, i get 24-45 fp, but after it reloads (either after i get wasted, or i restart the game), framerate drops to 20-25. 

Max Payne 3, on the other hand, has only one niggling issue. It refuses to run at any setting but DX9. At each of the others, the game starts, but freezes for a few seconds, and blacks out during the entire cutscene. And we all know how MANY cutscenes Max Payne 3 has.


Honestly, i'm not a graphics hound, and often barely notice/care when the graphical quality has been raised from "medium" to "high". As long as i get a playable frame rate (i also CANNOT distinguish between 40 and 60 fps, unless fraps tells me), i'm satisfied.The only problem is, this was supposed to be a fairly high end laptop, and i want to churn out every bit of performance i can whether i can make out or not.


----------



## vgr (Jun 18, 2012)

which ccc driver are you guys using for ur 6770?


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 18, 2012)

This one: :8.882.2.3000.

Catalyst Control Centre also says no updates available.


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> How old is ur laptop...did u have any heat issues apart from max payne temps reaching 85?  Just taking another opinion...



I completed max payne 3 in DirectX 10.1 in all high settings, FXAA in 2x.
The game was running smooth and there was no lagging for a microsecond, getting upto 30+ fps. What else I need?
I dont know why you guys caring so much about temperature? Is anyone do gaming on laps, there is no problem unless any laptop exceeds 90+ ?? After hours of gaming my processor reached to 85-86*C (cool-sense was not in coolest mode, no coolpad used played on desk, no AC).
Totally there was no problem at all, left side was little warm, but tolerable.



Tintin.92 said:


> This one: :8.882.2.3000.
> 
> Catalyst Control Centre also says no updates available.



How to check version?



Tintin.92 said:


> Guys, any tips on how to optimize GTA IV for 6165tx? I manage to get it to run at some settings, but the problem is it doesn't last very long. On a fresh boot of the computer, i get 24-45 fp, but after it reloads (either after i get wasted, or i restart the game), framerate drops to 20-25.
> 
> Max Payne 3, on the other hand, has only one niggling issue. It refuses to run at any setting but DX9. At each of the others, the game starts, but freezes for a few seconds, and blacks out during the entire cutscene. And we all know how MANY cutscenes Max Payne 3 has.
> 
> ...



Have you updated GTA IV with latest patches?? When I played I was getting 30fps+ in high settings.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2012)

rider said:


> I completed max payne 3 in DirectX 10.1 in all high settings, FXAA in 2x.
> The game was running smooth and there was no lagging for a microsecond, getting upto 30+ fps. What else I need?
> I dont know why you guys caring so much about temperature? Is anyone do gaming on laps, there is no problem unless any laptop exceeds 90+ ?? After hours of gaming my processor reached to 85-86*C (cool-sense was not in coolest mode, no coolpad used played on desk, no AC).
> Totally there was no problem at all, left side was little warm, but tolerable.


was just checking about Max payne since the games graphics are on the higher side... BTW i just got my microsoft gamepad today and will test the lappy for gaming for the 1st time in 2 months....


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> was just checking about Max payne since the games graphics are on the higher side... BTW i just got my microsoft gamepad today and will test the lappy for gaming for the 1st time in 2 months....



Happy gaming, play hard!


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> How to check version?



Preferences -> Advanced View
Information -> Software -> Driver Packaging Version



rider said:


> I completed max payne 3 in DirectX 10.1 in all high settings, FXAA in 2x.
> The game was running smooth and there was no lagging for a microsecond, getting upto 30+ fps. What else I need?



How'd you get it to work at DX10?



rider said:


> Have you updated GTA IV with latest patches?? When I played I was getting 30fps+ in high settings.



Yeah, it's up to date. BTW, i'm actually running EFLC, not GTA IV, if that makes a difference. I'm getting good framerates too, but, like i said, it doesn't last. Esp while driving and during drivebyes.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 19, 2012)

@samudragupta - how much did u get the xbox controller for??


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Top 8 laptop brands of 2012:  



Rank 1 Apple
Rank 2 Lenovo
Rank 3 HP
Rank 4 Tie in Vaio and Toshiba
Rank 5 Asus
Rank 6 Dell
Rank 7 Samsung
Rank 8 Acer
Source

Proud to be hp owners.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 19, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> @samudragupta - how much did u get the xbox controller for??


mate i got it from ebay for 1650/-. but if you have an hdfc or icici card you can get a 5% discount as well.. i didnt have unfortunately...


rider said:


> Top 8 laptop brands of 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i am impressed....


----------



## saajan4 (Jun 19, 2012)

guys i hav purchased HP 6165tx in april 2012..
since im using it im feeling its too slow..i read some posts where in users complain the same... and the solution they got is to reinstall windows from recovery....
so if i reinstall windows from recovery then after reinstallation, it'll be installed with all the softwares and drivers which i had after puchasing the laptop? for example : snipping tool,sticky notes,nero,adobe reader,ebay,etc????


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> guys i hav purchased HP 6165tx in april 2012..
> since im using it im feeling its too slow..i read some posts where in users complain the same... and the solution they got is to reinstall windows from recovery....
> so if i reinstall windows from recovery then after reinstallation, it'll be installed with all the softwares and drivers which i had after puchasing the laptop? for example : snipping tool,sticky notes,nero,adobe reader,ebay,etc????



What happen why you feeling windows is slow? What Internet security are you using?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> How'd you get it to work at DX10?



By going to graphic options, you will have the first setting of Dx.. dx9, dx10, dx10.1, dx11.

There is a Very big fps difference in 11 n 10 version (nearly 37%), but not much in 10 n 9 as far as i have seen.


----------



## rider (Jun 20, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> By going to graphic options, you will have the first setting of Dx.. dx9, dx10, dx10.1, dx11.
> 
> There is a Very big fps difference in 11 n 10 version (nearly 37%), but not much in 10 n 9 as far as i have seen.



It works okay in DirectX 11 high, the change comes in very high.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 20, 2012)

rider said:


> It works okay in DirectX 11 high, the change comes in very high.



yes, on my brothers 6165 it works great.
but on my 2nd brothers 6154 this is the case.....difference between the performance using different dx versions.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 20, 2012)

i am facing a strange problem... whenever i change the cool sense to coolest mode and restart my laptop the cool sense goes back to performance mode even though i save the settings... any idea why this is happening!!!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> i am facing a strange problem... whenever i change the cool sense to coolest mode and restart my laptop the cool sense goes back to performance mode even though i save the settings... any idea why this is happening!!!



Dont know the answer of this problem , but i searched it on google (not exact words) and first page turns up to be this.
Bohot famous hai yaar hamara thinkdigit.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol... I think this happens randomly... Yesterday when i saved the settings it was saved on coolest mode... Maybe a minor issue....


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Lol... I think this happens randomly... Yesterday when i saved the settings it was saved on coolest mode... Maybe a minor issue....


go to hp assistant and repair the coolsense software.


----------



## Darshan Singh (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

I purchased 6121TX in Feb this year. I was forced to install pirated Windows on this laptop.

What happened actually was that with the original Windows shipped with the laptop, I could make partitions from 250 GB only. The rest of the 300 GB was assigned to the C partition which I didn't want. I don't understand why companies don't give full access to the user for making any changes to the computer when he is the one who is spending money.

The laptop performance is very good. I have completed Crysis 2, Wolfenstein, FEAR 3 and currently I am playing Crysis, Far Cry 2, Devil May Cry 4, Ninja Blade & Resident Evil 5. All these games good graphics on this laptop.

I have a query. Open GL games such as Angry Birds don't run. It displays a message "Open GL 2.0 not supported". I checked in a software 'Speccy' and it shows the latest version of Open GL installed. What should I do?

The laptop is good but the touchpad buttons are horrible. My cousin has a Dell Inspiron 15 which came for much less than mine but its touchpad buttons are so smooth and such a good feel that one wants to press them again and again.


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

Darshan Singh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I purchased 6121TX in Feb this year. I was forced to install pirated Windows on this laptop.
> 
> ...



First of all, i want to tell somebody tell you wrong about partitions and all.
I'm using genuine windows that comes in the laptop and partitioned my C: drive of 100 GB according to my wish through 3rd party software.

I would like you to install genuine one with and update BIOS F1B and all from hp driver from hp india website. Using pirated is totally illegal. Never use pirated windows again. 

AFAIK hp touchpads is better than any dell laptops that i used, much responsive and smooth.. it use same power to press left/right click as apple macbook pro central button. I think may be some virus or other fault made your touchpad rough. These things generally occurs in pirated system. I hope it will all be fine when you reinstall genuine one.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 21, 2012)

rider said:


> go to hp assistant and repair the coolsense software.


i havent checked the hp assistant yet, will do so tonite... what else is it helpful for though bro??


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> i havent checked the hp assistant yet, will do so tonite... what else is it helpful for though bro??



yea! it will repair the coolsense software, or you can reinstall manually by download the setup file from hp india drivers website.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 23, 2012)

Which cooling pad should I buy for my dv6 6121tx?? I earlier had a Coolermaster Notepal E1 Cooler Master NotePal E1 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com,but last night,it burnt on its own(white fumes started coming,i thought that my lappy is on fire )
I am eyeing *www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-notepal-infinite-evo-cooling-pad/p/itmczc2hwfeznadg?pid=ACCCZ3WGC6DKV8F7&ref=1d954418-6a9d-4259-83ae-592a32a741cb model.How is it??


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Which cooling pad should I buy for my dv6 6121tx?? I earlier had a Coolermaster Notepal E1 Cooler Master NotePal E1 Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com,but last night,it burnt on its own(white fumes started coming,i thought that my lappy is on fire )
> I am eyeing Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com model.How is it??



Better to try some chinese brands this time.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

Which chinese brands???Will they be effective in cooling??


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to ask a question here.
If you guys call CC, do you get effective and prompt service or do you have to make multiple calls to get service.
Also, do you guys have to wait in line for a long time for the next available engineer on the phone?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

I have always got a prompt service response with a single call;mostly next day onsite visits.
No waiting in line on phone for a long time...2 min maxm.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 24, 2012)

Today, I opened HP Connection Manager on my dv6-6121tx running Win7 64 bit and noticed that *Wi-Fi(Wireless LAN) has been disabled by Mobility Center.*However, Bluetooth connection is enabled.
When I open Windows Mobility Center, there is no option to change Wireless Network Settings.
Other than than Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, Ethernet(Wired LAN) is displayed as "Not Connected" in the HP Connection Manager.
I have already tried these steps before posting, but was unsuccessful:
1.I opened Network and Sharing Center and in "Change Adapter Settings" I tried to enable the Wireless Network Connection but it is not gtting enabled.
2.Tried to see if there was any option to enable/disable Wlans in BIOS, but there were none.
Also, I have installed EasyTether which facilitates USB Network connectivity for Android phones.
Please suggest some solutions for this problems.
Regards.


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Just wanted to ask a question here.
> If you guys call CC, do you get effective and prompt service or do you have to make multiple calls to get service.
> Also, do you guys have to wait in line for a long time for the next available engineer on the phone?



hp CC is awesome they take calls in a minute or so and send the engineer on the next day even for a minor problem.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

how long should i wait before i get the first servicing/cleaning done or my laptop (its 2 months old). should i wait for 6 months??


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> how long should i wait before i get the first servicing/cleaning done or my laptop (its 2 months old). should i wait for 6 months??



I bought my laptop 7 months ago, and i didn't clean yet from inside. Thinking to call them.
Keep in mind opening the laptop much can generate the chances of problem.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> Today, I opened HP Connection Manager on my dv6-6121tx running Win7 64 bit and noticed that *Wi-Fi(Wireless LAN) has been disabled by Mobility Center.*However, Bluetooth connection is enabled.
> When I open Windows Mobility Center, there is no option to change Wireless Network Settings.
> Other than than Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, Ethernet(Wired LAN) is displayed as "Not Connected" in the HP Connection Manager.
> I have already tried these steps before posting, but was unsuccessful:
> ...



do a power drain and check the drivers, if they are visible in device manager. Have you installed th hp wireless assistant?


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Which chinese brands???Will they be effective in cooling??



lol, I mean to say chinese local brands no specific name. It is just a rotary fan to cool the bottom of the laptop it will work fine. And you can save many bucks, as you said your pricey cooler master blown out.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> how long should i wait before i get the first servicing/cleaning done or my laptop (its 2 months old). should i wait for 6 months??



Depends upon your operating conditions.As per me,2 months is a bit too early. Try servicing it at around 4-5 months. Dont forget to reapply thermal paste on GPU and CPU. You can also do it as a DIY,its pretty simple.The only tool you require is a tester.!!!
I have attached a link,which will entirely guide you though the process.Trust me,its no hard work.

Manuals for HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Download the 6.19MB file.Its same for all of dv6 6000 series


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Depends upon your operating conditions.As per me,2 months is a bit too early. Try servicing it at around 4-5 months. Dont forget to reapply thermal paste on GPU and CPU. You can also do it as a DIY,its pretty simple.The only tool you require is a tester.!!!
> I have attached a link,which will entirely guide you though the process.Trust me,its no hard work.
> 
> Manuals for HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> ...



Do they apply thermal paste of their own or should I buy from market and then call to apply on CPU and clean the fan area?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

rider said:


> I bought my laptop 7 months ago, and i didn't clean yet from inside. Thinking to call them.
> Keep in mind opening the laptop much can generate the chances of problem.



Opening a laptop can generate problem only if its not reassembled properly.And with the link posted above,servicing your laptop really becomes easy.Trust me,I was also nervous in the beginning,but once I did it myself,I am pretty comfortable now.
You need to be careful with two things-
1.Keep screws safely.
2.Reapply screws as mentioned in the manual.I mean dont mix 6mm,4mm or 10mm screws.It will cut the thread.

@rider
They will never come to your home for cleaning,unless you call them for some other work.For me,I didnt allow the engineer to use his locally sourced Rs.20 thermal paste.I used my Arctic Silver 5,and after curing period,the results have been awesome.
And for you,my advice would be to do the service ASAP.Because,after about 8 months,when I opened my laptop's fan area for the first time,I was shocked.The fan was as dusty as it could get,with cat fur and wool sort of stuffs sticking near the vent,completely blocking the area.When I removed the heatsink,there was no trace of thermal paste on GPU or CPU;It had all dried away.


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Opening a laptop can generate problem only if its not reassembled properly.And with the link posted above,servicing your laptop really becomes easy.Trust me,I was also nervous in the beginning,but once I did it myself,I am pretty comfortable now.
> You need to be careful with two things-
> 1.Keep screws safely.
> 2.Reapply screws as mentioned in the manual.I mean dont mix 6mm,4mm or 10mm screws.It will cut the thread.
> ...



I can't find any indian seller of arctic silver 5 paste on ebay.in. Should I use Cooler Master IC Value V1


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

Try TheItDepot.I buy it from there @ Rs.550.
Alternatively,you may also go for MX-4,but its damn costly @1900 bucks.
AS-5 is pretty good;in fact one of the best..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

generally on a system board replacement the replacement board from hp has the original thermal paste. If they find that you used a 3rd party thermal paste on your computer then they would deny service on your computer for heating issues or other h/w related issues caused due to thermal paste.


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

Gollum said:


> generally on a system board replacement the replacement board from hp has the original thermal paste. If they find that you used a 3rd party thermal paste on your computer then they would deny service on your computer for heating issues or other h/w related issues caused due to thermal paste.



Thanks to tell me about that, I'm not applying any thermal paste now.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

@gOLLUM
I agree,but then just because of that,I wont allow my laptop to run hotter.And thats the beauty of on-site services these days,They will only send an engineer,not a robot;You behave properly with him and it takes him nothing to generate a false report. . He writes that everything is normal,and everything becomes normal.!!!

@ Rider
Dont worry bro.That hp approved thermal paste comes only with replacement boards.The service centres dont have them and use aftermarket cheap ones when you give them for service. If hp starts voiding the warranty,then I guess only a handful of laptops will be left with warranty.Moreover,I had a chat online with an hp engineer,he himself suggested replacing original paste with market ones if the unit heats up.He used the term" 3rd Party".


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

thank you friends for all this handy information.. ya i agree with swiftshashi that behaving well with the engineer can yield co-operation...
@ rider i found this link for artic thermal paste Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Compound -30gram-RXL | eBay
damn its too expensive...

and another one
Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound 12g/3cc-UTP | eBay


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> @gOLLUM
> I agree,but then just because of that,I wont allow my laptop to run hotter.And thats the beauty of on-site services these days,They will only send an engineer,not a robot;You behave properly with him and it takes him nothing to generate a false report. . He writes that everything is normal,and everything becomes normal.!!!
> 
> @ Rider
> Dont worry bro.That hp approved thermal paste comes only with replacement boards.The service centres dont have them and use aftermarket cheap ones when you give them for service.



Okay!! But how is cooler master v1 paste? its costing me 285 bucks



samudragupta said:


> thank you friends for all this handy information.. ya i agree with swiftshashi that behaving well with the engineer can yield co-operation...
> @ rider i found this link for artic thermal paste Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Compound -30gram-RXL | eBay
> damn its too expensive...
> 
> ...



LOL, both are sellers of Chicago, US. Their is no Indian seller as I mentioned.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

ya, is it worth though??

and how many grams does one require??


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

I buy a 3.5g tube,which lasts for about 10-12 uses.


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> I buy a 3.5g tube,which lasts for about 10-12 uses.



Arctic Thermal 5 Paste it is priced 635 rupees + shipping charges 50
or should I buy Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 of 575 rupees + 25 shipping


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Thanks to tell me about that, I'm not applying any thermal paste now.



better safe than sorry



swiftshashi said:


> @gOLLUM
> I agree,but then just because of that,I wont allow my laptop to run hotter.And thats the beauty of on-site services these days,They will only send an engineer,not a robot;You behave properly with him and it takes him nothing to generate a false report. . He writes that everything is normal,and everything becomes normal.!!!
> 
> @ Rider
> Dont worry bro.That hp approved thermal paste comes only with replacement boards.The service centres dont have them and use aftermarket cheap ones when you give them for service. If hp starts voiding the warranty,then I guess only a handful of laptops will be left with warranty.Moreover,I had a chat online with an hp engineer,he himself suggested replacing original paste with market ones if the unit heats up.He used the term" 3rd Party".



and you would wonder who I work for lol. But I see your point there. Its always good to get on the better side of the onsite tech. Be kind to them and they will get anything done for you.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

why are you buying it now? thanks for the link though


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

Gollum said:


> better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> and you would wonder who I work for lol. But I see your point there. Its always good to get on the better side of the onsite tech. Be kind to them and they will get anything done for you.



Whom do you work for??


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> why are you buying it now? thanks for the link though



Now, I'm super confuse.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

^^y???


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

To use or not to use. That is the question.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

Xactly no harm in buying and then using later. I was just asking


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

There is no harm in using.Absolute Zilch risk.

Earlier,in coolsense performance mode/hp recommended power mode,my lappy's cpu used to idle in between 52-58'C and under load used to go till 95'C
Now after using AS-5,it idles in between 42-48'C. and under load the maxm recorded now is 83'C. These temps are without cooling pad in a non ac room.
In coolsense,the temps further get down by about 5-8'C.
I dont see any harm in running my lappy cool.

And dont worry,hp WILL NOT void warranty for that.Just take care that the as-5 doent get spill on the mobo,because its conductive.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 25, 2012)

guys my regular headphones dont seem to be working while gaming!!! they dont get detected.... are gaming headphones required for this purpose... i play when everyone is sleeping at home...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

Which headphones do you use??


----------



## vgr (Jun 25, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> This one: :8.882.2.3000.
> 
> Catalyst Control Centre also says no updates available.



Which version of ccc catalyst is that? 11.8? 11.10?
++is urs still on the switchable mode?

After disabling my turbo boost, I haven't quiet seen a considerable performance drop... except in certain parts of games where one moves out into the open but it's ok i guess... keeps the temperature below the 80 to 90 degree mark.....


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2012)

hey how did you turn off turbo boost?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

^^put in coolsense's coolest mode,turboboost gets disabled.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 25, 2012)

@shashi i have apples headphones and soundmagic e30. I have tried both the headphone slots in the laptop but the sound gets played via the laptops loudspeaker...


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

I asked mods, admins who know much about hardware and all they said arctic silver 5 is sticky and electro conductive. They prefer cooler master TF 400, its better.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes,thats also a nice choice.The only demerit of as-5 of being electroconductive is that if it gets in contact with ur mobo,it'll damage it.But if it doesnt,then there's nothing to worry.
Another demerit of AS-5 over other pastes is that its curing time is very high.But once past that period,its performance is great.
CoolerMaster Thermal fusion 400 is a great choice for newbies and ppl who wish to be fully safe.Go ahead with it..


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Yes,thats also a nice choice.The only demerit of as-5 of being electroconductive is that if it gets in contact with ur mobo,it'll damage it.But if it doesnt,then there's nothing to worry.
> Another demerit of AS-5 over other pastes is that its curing time is very high.But once past that period,its performance is great.
> CoolerMaster Thermal fusion 400 is a great choice for newbies and ppl who wish to be fully safe.Go ahead with it..



Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound 
two guy are suggesting me this. One  said its the world's best cooling compound the best  cooling performance is in noctua.

Should I put thermal paste on radeon GPU too?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

Dont know about noctua,but from what I kno,ARCTIC MX-4 is the best TIM available.Read the article in our sandybridge cooling pArt of our forum.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Dont know about noctua,but from what I kno,ARCTIC MX-4 is the best TIM available.Read the article in our sandybridge cooling pArt of our forum.



I'm ordering Noctua NT-H1, it is non electrically conductive compound paste. Should I put that in Radeon chip too.

And tell me tips, how to manage that engineer to put that thermal paste if he decline my offer and start saying warranty voiding issue?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

Put it yourself,that's the best option in my opinion.Because I've seen some engineers think that the maximum amount of TIM they apply,the better.
Before putting your money,kindly have a look at the following links:-
1.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html
2.80-way Thermal Interface Material Performance Test | Thermal Interface Material,Thermal Paste,Heatsink Compound,80-Way Thermal Interface Material Best Thermal Paste Heatsink Compound Cooling Performance Comparison Benchmark Tests

And yes,you need to put TIM on both; radeon as well as CPU,wait,I'll put up a picture in few min for your easy understanding.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

CPU Cooler Guide For Sandy Bridge!! thread owner *tkin* suggested me Noctua NT-H1.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/13062012348.jpg/]*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5180/13062012348.jpg Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

Sorry for the grainy picture quality,it was from my nokia 5235.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the picture, it will also help to other dv6 owners. 

Did you applied paste with your hands using plastic sheet or just put and plugged.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

Followed the applying instructions on AS site.
Arctic Silver Incorporated - Céramique 2

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5

However according to tests conducted onn benchmark review site,Noctua NT-H1 is rated as an avg TIM,AS-5 is rated best.
If you are prioritizing safety and going for non conductive TIM's,Cooler Master ThermalFusion 400 is my choice.
*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks bro!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 25, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> @shashi i have apples headphones and soundmagic e30. I have tried both the headphone slots in the laptop but the sound gets played via the laptops loudspeaker...



Try some other headphone or speaker system,a bad jack is what I'm suspecting.Because in my laptop,as soon as I plugin a headfon,loudspeaker of laptop automatically gets muted.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

I think there you don't plug it properly or not proper 3.5mm pin.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 26, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Try some other headphone or speaker system,a bad jack is what I'm suspecting.Because in my laptop,as soon as I plugin a headfon,loudspeaker of laptop automatically gets muted.


its not an issue with the headphone jack coz other wise it works fine... but only while gaming it doesnt recognise it... BTW im playing BIA: hells highway


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it true that HP has stopped manufacturing HP DV6- 6165tx and instead of that IVY Bridge CPU equipped Laptops are coming ?? I need HP Dv6 - 6165tx for my Graphics needs and Rendering works but not getting in local market in Jharkhand !!
Also I wanna reassure that Hp dv6 6165tx will suffice my needs ( 3ds Max, Autodesk Maya 2012, Zbrush, PS ) and Gaming or not , please tell me about it. Sorry for asking this question again and again but whenever I purchase any tech. gadgets i get cheated for example when i went for Nokia X2 after few months it had Sound problems etc. So please tell me whether it would be a right decision to go for Dv6 6165tx or not as i am hearing in this thread that Hp Laptops get heated very soon and even i dont know how to open the cabinet and apply any thermal paste or AS - 5 or something like that. I dont want to be looted or cheated after investing 58k on a laptop . I am also worried because 6 people has given 1 point out of 5 about DV6 6165tx in Flipkart. Please help me.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 26, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Is it true that HP has stopped manufacturing HP DV6- 6165tx and instead of that IVY Bridge CPU equipped Laptops are coming ?? I need HP Dv6 - 6165tx for my Graphics needs and Rendering works but not getting in local market in Jharkhand !!
> Also I wanna reassure that Hp dv6 6165tx will suffice my needs ( 3ds Max, Autodesk Maya 2012, Zbrush, PS ) and Gaming or not , please tell me about it. Sorry for asking this question again and again but whenever I purchase any tech. gadgets i get cheated for example when i went for Nokia X2 after few months it had Sound problems etc. So please tell me whether it would be a right decision to go for Dv6 6165tx or not as i am hearing in this thread that Hp Laptops get heated very soon and even i dont know how to open the cabinet and apply any thermal paste or AS - 5 or something like that. I dont want to be looted or cheated after investing 58k on a laptop . I am also worried because 6 people has given 1 point out of 5 about DV6 6165tx in Flipkart. Please help me.



I was in a similar dilema 2 months back... Members here convinced me to grt the 6165tx... And you know what i dont regret the decision.. Its an awesome piece of hardware... It doesnt heat because if the coolsense mode... Its available on flipkart... But members here including me would suggest you to get the new inspiron special edition with ivy bridge. Its much better than 6165...


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

oh god why? laptop charger stopped working because of electrical fault at my home. All other things like speakers, modem get fused off. Anybody tell me what's the price of a new charger 120W.

@gaurav better to wait for a month, hp is going to upgrade models with ivy bridge 35w processors and nvidia GT 650M 2 GB soon.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2012)

can anyone explain what's up with hp india website.
HP Pavilion dv6-7000 Entertainment Notebook PC series
why is the i5 model costlier than ivy bridge i7 models?        
why aren't they upgrading the dv6 series with i5 processors?


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

wait for the new updates, website may be in some error showing wrong prices. Hp is upgrading new laptop series within a month. For now only dell is selling new 3rd gen processors for gaming purpose.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jun 26, 2012)

@samudragupta : As i checked the new Inspiron Laptops SE they are equipped with only Nvidia gt 640m and ATI HD 7730 2gb ICC ( I dont know what is ICC ) and I think these are ddr3 while in case of ( HP DV6 6165tx)  ATI HD 6770m its ddr5, ( i think ddr5 is better, isnt it) and in most laptops Nvidia gt640m is available only and i've heard that Autodesk MAYA viewports do not work properly in Nvidia cards , on the other side ATI cards can handle gaming as well as Rendering and CAD works smoothly ( I got this information in the THINKDIGIT forum ).

@Rider : If HP is going to upgrade the hardware , won't it affect the price also, it might increase also, and my Budget is Rs 58k only. Is Nvidia gt 650m better than Radeon 6770m ( For Rendering Works ) ?


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

cant say anything about price but 650M is 50% more powerful than 6770M. (according to apple.com)


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jun 26, 2012)

rider said:


> cant say anything about price but 650M is 50% more powerful than 6770M. (according to apple.com)



If price would increase, I think HP DV6 6165tx is the best option available for me at the price of Rs58k for the purpose i described earlier right ?


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

6165tx is an old model. I bought it 7-8 months ago, now it is permanently discontinued couple of months ago.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is anybody notice that our thread is bigger that laptop queries thread?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 26, 2012)

@rider
claim accidental cover for your charger,speaker etc..They cover everything from falls,accidents,liquid spills,spikes etc


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

650m should not be expensive :/


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 26, 2012)

For routine maintenance, I decided to do Hard-disk and Memory Tests in Start-up options(on pressing F2 while booting).
The Memory test finished without a problem.However, when I ran the Hard-disk test, it stopped after a few seconds with the error message:
*"Short DST Failed."*
But, the computer seems to be working fine and I have not faced any major problems.
Is this a sign of a failing hard-disk? What should I do?

P.S. The previous problem of Wireless LAN was fixed by simply re-installing the drivers.


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> @rider
> claim accidental cover for your charger,speaker etc..They cover everything from falls,accidents,liquid spills,spikes etc



i called them, they will provide new charger tmr. hp rox!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is anybody notice that our thread is bigger that laptop queries thread?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 27, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> For routine maintenance, I decided to do Hard-disk and Memory Tests in Start-up options(on pressing F2 while booting).
> The Memory test finished without a problem.However, when I ran the Hard-disk test, it stopped after a few seconds with the error message:
> *"Short DST Failed."*
> But, the computer seems to be working fine and I have not faced any major problems.
> ...



Contact hp toll free no....they'll best suggest what to do.I think its a sign of a failing HDD.

Today,I noticed a strange thing.Earlier my laptop used to idle at 45'C(roughly),today I noticed minimum of 35'C in one of the cores!!Looks like the curing period of Arctic Silver 5 is now over.
[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/45734275.png/][IMG]*img9.imageshack.us/img9/1337/45734275.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Conditions:
1.Non Ac room,cooling pad used.
2.Coolsense in performance optimised mode,power plan in hp recommended mode.
3.Lappy was on since 8AM today;was used for browsing,watching a HD Movie,downloading and also played Max Payne 3 for about 45 min in between.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 28, 2012)

A question For Dv6 Users..

Were you given any Windows Disk (windows installer disk) with your Laptop??


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 28, 2012)

No,
I ordered it separately when my laptop was well within software warranty(90 days).I got it free of cost.You can order it now also,but u'll have to pay some Rs.563.XX as mentioned on the invoice.Its an import from Canada to Singapore to India.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh. You mean i could have gotten it for free, if i would have asked them in the starting.???
Thats why you got it free?


----------



## saajan4 (Jun 28, 2012)

rider said:


> What happen why you feeling windows is slow? What Internet security are you using?




im having kespersky internet security


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 28, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> No,
> I ordered it separately when my laptop was well within software warranty(90 days).I got it free of cost.You can order it now also,but u'll have to pay some Rs.563.XX as mentioned on the invoice.Its an import from Canada to Singapore to India.


do i call the tech support for this? and what do i tell them?


----------



## saajan4 (Jun 28, 2012)

guys i hav purchased HP 6165tx in april 2012..
since im using it im feeling its too slow..i read some posts where in users complain the same... and the solution they got is to reinstall windows from recovery....
so if i reinstall windows from recovery then after reinstallation, it'll be installed with all the softwares and drivers which i had after puchasing the laptop? for example : snipping tool,sticky notes,nero,adobe reader,ebay,etc????


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 28, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> guys i hav purchased HP 6165tx in april 2012..
> since im using it im feeling its too slow..i read some posts where in users complain the same... and the solution they got is to reinstall windows from recovery....
> so if i reinstall windows from recovery then after reinstallation, it'll be installed with all the softwares and drivers which i had after puchasing the laptop? for example : snipping tool,sticky notes,nero,adobe reader,ebay,etc????



My suggestion is to to do a clean format (not from recovery). Download a copy of MS Windows 7, and use the key on the back of your laptop for activation. Then install only the software that you require.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 28, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> do i call the tech support for this? and what do i tell them?



Well call hp tech support and tell them that the recovery discs u have created are having some prblm..like file missing etc...then they'll dispatch a disc for you.Your lappy should be within 90 days for free,otherwise youll have to pay 563 bucks.



pranavgautam67 said:


> Oh. You mean i could have gotten it for free, if i would have asked them in the starting.???
> Thats why you got it free?



YEs.....


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 28, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Well call hp tech support and tell them that the recovery discs u have created are having some prblm..like file missing etc...then they'll dispatch a disc for you.Your lappy should be within 90 days for free,otherwise youll have to pay 563 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> YEs.....



thanks bro... have you received yours already?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 28, 2012)

yes,way back in december only.

A set of 3 discs.


----------



## newguy (Jun 29, 2012)

hey guys

i am new to this forum . i bought a dv6-6121tx  about a yr back and mostly use it for gaming.

recently in some games like AC - revealations , Ghost recon future soldiers
COD MW3 etc i am facing a weird microlag i.e. the game freezes for a second then runs. fps suddenly drops from 50+ to 0 and again goes to 50+. sometime it happens frequently sometimes in like 10-20 mins. also the sound loops in a weird way which is pretty irritating. but games like BF3 and MP3 runs smoothly.

IS anybody facing a similar problem?? Please help.

Also has any body played GR-Future soldiers. it lags really frequently. and i get 25-35 fps in low settings and like 10-15 fps in the Shattered Mountain level and its unplayable due to lag.

IF anybody is running any of the above games smoothly then please give your driver details or any other solution...


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thankx Brother. Next time i'll buy any laptop, i'll ask them for cds..
I sold Out My Dv6-6165tx. I'll Buy The New Inspiron 15R se.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> For routine maintenance, I decided to do Hard-disk and Memory Tests in Start-up options(on pressing F2 while booting).
> The Memory test finished without a problem.However, when I ran the Hard-disk test, it stopped after a few seconds with the error message:
> *"Short DST Failed."*
> But, the computer seems to be working fine and I have not faced any major problems.
> ...



If HDD test fails in BIOS, call HP tech support and get a replacement HDD.
Make sure to back up your data as onsite tech will take back the faulty hdd with him and will not install the OS for you.


----------



## velociraptor (Jun 29, 2012)

my hp cool sense was working fine earlier but few days back when i started it to see whether which mode is selected ..it said hp coolsense not supported on this machine..please tell me if it is an issue


----------



## sarthak (Jun 29, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> my hp cool sense was working fine earlier but few days back when i started it to see whether which mode is selected ..it said hp coolsense not supported on this machine..please tell me if it is an issue



Reinstall coolsense, and if it still gives the error call hp support.


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Thankx Brother. Next time i'll buy any laptop, i'll ask them for cds..
> I sold Out My Dv6-6165tx. I'll Buy The New Inspiron 15R se.



sold out!!  for how much??

why are you not waiting for new dv6 with GT 650M?


----------



## SijuS (Jun 29, 2012)

How much do you expect the price of dv6 with GT650M to be? Any vague idea?


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

SijuS said:


> How much do you expect the price of dv6 with GT650M to be? Any vague idea?


70k with core-i7


----------



## SijuS (Jun 29, 2012)

That seems to be a fair price. Hope even HP thinks the same !!!


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 29, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Thankx Brother. Next time i'll buy any laptop, i'll ask them for cds..
> I sold Out My Dv6-6165tx. I'll Buy The New Inspiron 15R se.



Lol how much did u sell it for? And yes why dint u wait for hps new series or for that matter asus or other brands... Im sure in the coming 6 months  competition will be more stiff


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

dell inspiron 15se, is not that much powerful. Just for it no need to sell 6165tx. You will hardly see much differnce in gaming fps. New hp dv6's GT 650M is 50% better than HD 6770M.



SijuS said:


> That seems to be a fair price. Hope even HP thinks the same !!!



hp always sell vfm laptops like last year no laptop brand is selling a 50k core-i7 laptop with windows 64bit. Dunno what happen this year, they launched india's first ivy bridge laptop and priced it 60k.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 29, 2012)

pricing's of hp is gonna be high as of with 630m and i7 3rd gen. cost is 61k


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> pricing's of hp is gonna be high as of with 630m and i7 3rd gen. cost is 61k



it costs high in flipkart, if you look on shops it is easily available below 60k. 
And the price is high because it was the first ivy bridge in india (marketing), now asus, vaio, dell launched 3rd gen laptops too, wait for hp india to refresh dv6-7000 series lineup up with dv6-7100.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> 70k with core-i7



oh 70k , then i think i should not wait anymore and get HP DV6 6165tx from any store that still had that model because my budget is around 60k . Please anyone tell me whether hd7730m is better than hd6770m or not huh ??


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> oh 70k , then i think i should not wait anymore and get HP DV6 6165tx from any store that still had that model because my budget is around 60k . Please anyone tell me whether hd7730m is better than hd6770m or not huh ??



HD 7730M is 2012 GPU, little better in performance. 

If you are buying a 6165tx buy it saholic for just 57.9k

I'm just expecting the price 70k better to wait for the launch, may be it would be less.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 29, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> oh 70k , then i think i should not wait anymore and get HP DV6 6165tx from any store that still had that model because my budget is around 60k . Please anyone tell me whether hd7730m is better than hd6770m or not huh ??




You should better wait till they actually launch the dv6 model with 650M gfx. If you are lucky and they launch it below 70k or perhaps you can somehow extend your budget to 70k then it will be a sweet deal. 650M is a very good gfx card and you will be safe playing games for the next few years. Else, the 6165tx or Inspiron SE's are a good choice.


----------



## sasha007 (Jun 29, 2012)

HP is gonna release a variant of dv6 with 650M .??
Where did this info came from .??


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> HP is gonna release a variant of dv6 with 650M .??
> Where did this info came from .??



650M models are available in many countries included united states. I'm expecting model like dv6-7014nr for 70k.
LINK


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 29, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Lol how much did u sell it for? And yes why dint u wait for hps new series or for that matter asus or other brands... Im sure in the coming 6 months  competition will be more stiff



53'300.. I send it to an uncle i met in my fathers office. he know nothing bout computers. so, i sold him.   For now, i have 6154tx, so im playing spec ops the line with it.. And yeah.. i will buy new dell or maybe wait for any new Hp series..
Lets See..


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

updated catalyst to 8.0.881.0


----------



## sasha007 (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> 650M models are available in many countries included united states. I'm expecting model like dv6-7014nr for 70k.
> LINK




Yeah i know 650m models do sell in the US .?
But how do u think tht it is necessary that HP will introduce tht model in India .??


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> updated catalyst to 8.0.881.0


??? whats this bro... and how do i do it? is it mandatory!!!


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Yeah i know 650m models do sell in the US .?
> But how do u think tht it is necessary that HP will introduce tht model in India .??



Do you think hp will compete dell inspiron special edition (HD 7730M) with GT 630M? 
Remember they replace 6017tx with 6121tx in july last year, with a 2GB GPU because of dell xps.



samudragupta said:


> ??? whats this bro... and how do i do it? is it mandatory!!!



Update it from desktop > right click > graphic properties > information > Software Update > Click on Check for updates now...

And enjoy catalyst 12.6


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 30, 2012)

Whats the advantage of this update??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> updated catalyst to 8.0.881.0



Dude, teh latest version is 8.882.2.3

Can u please upload a pic of ur software version (in CCC i mean)
And some graphic settings too. PLEASE>

Edit: i got it brother, my cc was not able to find any update. it was saying that i have the latest version..

I got it from here: vista-7 32 bit -*sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-32.aspx
          vista-7 64 bit - *sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

@rider: Bro i updated my driver to 12.6, but in device manager, when i go to display drivers. it shows that driver for 7400m (while mine is 6490m) is installed.... WTH is this??


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Whats the advantage of this update??



better gaming performance.



pranavgautam67 said:


> Dude, teh latest version is 8.882.2.3
> 
> Can u please upload a pic of ur software version (in CCC i mean)
> And some graphic settings too. PLEASE>
> ...



These links are for amd radeon GPUs for desktops and other laptop brands. hp is providing automatic switching facility like fermi cards of nvidia so they modified a little setup. hence, those setups can not be installed, better to update drivers from hp website and update manually from desktop > right click > graphic properties > information > Software Update > Click on Check for updates now... and download the update, after completing of download install it and enjoy 12.6!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 30, 2012)

Actually, hp still have old ones on their WS.
And, i am not able to update SW V. from CCC !!
Actually, the one i had installed was also, 12.6 but DRIVER PACKAGING VERSION WAS DIFFERENT FROM YOURS !! (IS THAT BCOZ I HAVE A DIFFERENT GPU)


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Actually, hp still have old ones on their WS.
> And, i am not able to update SW V. from CCC !!
> Actually, the one i had installed was also, 12.6 but DRIVER PACKAGING VERSION WAS DIFFERENT FROM YOURS !! (IS THAT BCOZ I HAVE A DIFFERENT GPU)



if you are not able to update from catalyst, there is so error in software.. reinstall may fix.

I'm now getting upto 45-50fps in max payne 3 in these settings 

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/5344/maxpayne320120630125421.png

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/4186/maxpayne320120630130058.png

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/4863/maxpayne320120630130351.png


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 30, 2012)

I reinstalled the whole FRIKKING WINDOWS.
I'll try now.
i get 45-50 (with 6490m with everything on lowest except reso. on highest.)


Dude, how much u got this game for>???
i ended it though..


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> I reinstalled the whole FRIKKING WINDOWS.
> I'll try now.
> i get 45-50 (with 6490m with everything on lowest except reso. on highest.)
> 
> ...



I bought this in early june from flipkart.. completed in couple of days. 
Posted these pics to show fps. 

Catalyst 12.6 really boosts the performance about 25% more.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys how do you get the fps for a game. Do i need to install any software?


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Guys how do you get the fps for a game. Do i need to install any software?



Use fraps.


----------



## vijayantp (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys,I have 6165tx.My driver is 8.82 official hp driver.Max Payne 3 runs very slow and gives me fps of 15 only.How can i update 6770m drivers to increase fps for may payne 3 ? please reply soon.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> Guys,I have 6165tx.My driver is 8.82 official hp driver.Max Payne 3 runs very slow and gives me fps of 15 only.How can i update 6770m drivers to increase fps for may payne 3 ? please reply soon.



May be you are playing on Intel HD 3000 GPU. Go to configure switchable graphics and set max payne 3 application to high performance by browsing to game location.

To update drivers go to desktop > right click > graphic properties > information > Software Update > Click on Check for updates now...

And enjoy catalyst 12.6


----------



## vijayantp (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> May be you are playing on Intel HD 3000 GPU. Go to configure switchable graphics and set max payne 3 application to high performance by browsing to game location.
> 
> To update drivers go to desktop > right click > graphic properties > information > Software Update > Click on Check for updates now...
> 
> And enjoy catalyst 12.6



yes i updated to 12.6 now.i am also playing in high performance in configurable graphics.still i am not getting 40 fps for max payne 3.why??
the driver update for 6770m is 8.98 now.Is this correct?


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> yes i updated to 12.6 now.i am also playing in high performance in configurable graphics.still i am not getting 40 fps for max payne 3.why??
> the driver update for 6770m is 8.98 now.Is this correct?



How you check the 8.98 version, please explain?


----------



## sarthak (Jun 30, 2012)

For those who want more power and are willing to pay a bit more : you can customize dv6. My friend's room-mate has a dv6-6000 series laptop with *i7 2760QM*. He got it for around 5-10k extra and says that he was also offered *Radeon HD 6950M* for 5k more ! Another friend just ordered dv6-7000 series with an *SSD*. All you have to do is keep enquiring about customizing on the customer support section of the HP India website, until they mail or call you.
The only downside is that they deliver the laptop in very few cities in India.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 30, 2012)

Got my copies of BF3 and MP3 today from flipkart.In both the games,I'm facing a similar problem.They both are stuck at the "LOADING" screen.What's wrong??

EDIT-BF3 ran after a reboot,but Max Payne 3 is stuck at Loadimg screen.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

sarthak said:


> For those who want more power and are willing to pay a bit more : you can customize dv6. My friend's room-mate has a dv6-6000 series laptop with *i7 2760QM*. He got it for around 5-10k extra and says that he was also offered *Radeon HD 6950M* for 5k more ! Another friend just ordered dv6-7000 series with an *SSD*. All you have to do is keep enquiring about customizing on the customer support section of the HP India website, until they mail or call you.
> The only downside is that they deliver the laptop in very few cities in India.



After customization with core-i7 2760QM and HD 6950M what remain the final price paid by your room-mate?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 30, 2012)

sarthak said:


> For those who want more power and are willing to pay a bit more : you can customize dv6. My friend's room-mate has a dv6-6000 series laptop with *i7 2760QM*. He got it for around 5-10k extra and says that he was also offered *Radeon HD 6950M* for 5k more ! Another friend just ordered dv6-7000 series with an *SSD*. All you have to do is keep enquiring about customizing on the customer support section of the HP India website, until they mail or call you.
> The only downside is that they deliver the laptop in very few cities in India.



Yeah,hp has been doing this since a long time now,and they do give you a wide range of choices for processor and graphics both;the downside is that delivery is restricted to only a few cities,mainly metros.
Unfortunately I wasnt aware of this practice when I was in market.I found out this when I saw a dv6 with backlit keyboard and 1080p display with my senior at college.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn it! I will customize a hp laptop next time.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 1, 2012)

wtf... should have known this earlier about the customization....


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it is not available in north india.


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> For those who want more power and are willing to pay a bit more : you can customize dv6. My friend's room-mate has a dv6-6000 series laptop with *i7 2760QM*. He got it for around 5-10k extra and says that he was also offered *Radeon HD 6950M* for 5k more ! Another friend just ordered dv6-7000 series with an *SSD*. All you have to do is keep enquiring about customizing on the customer support section of the HP India website, until they mail or call you.
> The only downside is that they deliver the laptop in very few cities in India.




Lol !
Does tht mean HP has 1080p disp nd 650m graphics card in India as well .??


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 1, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Lol !
> Does tht mean HP has 1080p disp nd 650m graphics card in India as well .??



May be,you can try your luck with hp indiA's customer care.I had read an article a long time ago that hp may look at giving customers an option to customise their laptop,in order to counter dell.This was planned on a short basis to check popularity and how public reacts,before making it official.



swiftshashi said:


> Got my copies of BF3 and MP3 today from flipkart.In both the games,I'm facing a similar problem.They both are stuck at the "LOADING" screen.What's wrong??
> 
> EDIT-BF3 ran after a reboot,but Max Payne 3 is stuck at Loadimg screen.



Someone please help.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> How you check the 8.98 version, please explain?



Right lick on desktop
Graphic Properties
Information
Software

U'll see the first line..Driver Packaging Verison. Please Tell Me Yours..

@rider: Bro i did it !! i updated it manually by going to AMD/Ati's site and bydownloading 12.6 
Now, i am able to switch to power saver /high performance too..

Man, performance is so versatile now..   

*i.imgur.com/w2un7.jpg


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 1, 2012)

When is hp gonna release 650m variant of dv 6 .??


----------



## AbhijeetSehrawat (Jul 1, 2012)

anyone know how to upgrade or replace dv6 6165tx screen to full hd.


----------



## AbhijeetSehrawat (Jul 1, 2012)

And how to update ccc there is no update available in ccc maybe 12.6 is beta update


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine looks different 
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/9475/wdds.jpg


----------



## sarthak (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> I think it is not available in north india.



It is available in NCR. My friend's getting his laptop delivered in Noida.



swiftshashi said:


> Got my copies of BF3 and MP3 today from flipkart.In both the games,I'm facing a similar problem.They both are stuck at the "LOADING" screen.What's wrong??
> 
> EDIT-BF3 ran after a reboot,but Max Payne 3 is stuck at Loadimg screen.



If you have set coolsense to coolest try putting it in performance mode.

@Rider
Can you give the link for CCC 12.6 ?


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> It is available in NCR. My friend's getting his laptop delivered in Noida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After customization with core-i7 2760QM and HD 6950M how much he finally paid (your room-mate)?


----------



## tecnotrix (Jul 1, 2012)

sarthak said:


> For those who want more power and are willing to pay a bit more : you can customize dv6. My friend's room-mate has a dv6-6000 series laptop with *i7 2760QM*. He got it for around 5-10k extra and says that he was also offered *Radeon HD 6950M* for 5k more ! Another friend just ordered dv6-7000 series with an *SSD*. All you have to do is keep enquiring about customizing on the customer support section of the HP India website, until they mail or call you.
> The only downside is that they deliver the laptop in very few cities in India.



Can you give any link or contact no for contacting HP INDIA for the customization of Laptops if possible ...... ?


----------



## sarthak (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> After customization with core-i7 2760QM and HD 6950M how much he finally paid (your room-mate)?



His phone is outside coverage. Will tell you when I talk to him.


----------



## vgr (Jul 2, 2012)

Gollum said:


> hey how did you turn off turbo boost?


change the maximum processor state to 99% in the power options tab...



newguy said:


> hey guys
> 
> i am new to this forum . i bought a dv6-6121tx  about a yr back and mostly use it for gaming.
> 
> ...


hey I've experienced something similar quiet often...
have u found a solution yet?
I think it usually happens when I get out into the open in any game....
as inopen environment.. more stuff to compute n ****... may be the reason why it stutters intermittently...


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 2, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Right lick on desktop
> Graphic Properties
> Information
> Software
> ...




how much versatile is the performance actually, what difference??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 2, 2012)

rider said:


> Mine looks different
> *img3.imageshack.us/img3/9475/wdds.jpg



Cuz u updated directly from the software.
I updated by going to site. n it works fine though its not supposed to..



Prongs298 said:


> how much versatile is the performance actually, what difference??



ACtually, performance increased very much, atleast for me... Like 15% or 20 Maybe.. Not more than that..


----------



## AbhijeetSehrawat (Jul 2, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @sauravwow When laptop freezes press the disc eject key. It works for me. Strange problem. I am trying to find a fix



hey i suffered from same problem i have found the solution just update your 3.0 drivers from here [Drivers] HP dv6-4XXX / dv6-6XXX / dv7-5XXX / dv7-6XXX / ENVY 14-2XXX / ENVY 17-2XXX (INTEL) and renes v2.1.28


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 2, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Cuz u updated directly from the software.
> I updated by going to site. n it works fine though its not supposed to..
> 
> 
> ...



thanks mate. i just updated the driver and checked with some games. it really kicks some more a** now. i think all users should upgrade. i tested the performance increases with battlefield 3, crysis warhead and STALKER clear sky. and i was especially blown away when i was able to play clear skys red forest level in max settings with the complete mod and it is one of the most intensive real world tests. the performance increase is breathtaking. thanks again mate.

by the way are there any more things i should update like coolsense or the chipset drivers. can anyone tell me the difference b/w the old and new coolsense. do coolsense and chipset update affect performance?


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

What is the minimum processor state of high performance battery mode.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 2, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> thanks mate. i just updated the driver and checked with some games. it really kicks some more a** now. i think all users should upgrade. i tested the performance increases with battlefield 3, crysis warhead and STALKER clear sky. and i was especially blown away when i was able to play clear skys red forest level in max settings with the complete mod and it is one of the most intensive real world tests. the performance increase is breathtaking. thanks again mate.
> 
> by the way are there any more things i should update like coolsense or the chipset drivers. can anyone tell me the difference b/w the old and new coolsense. do coolsense and chipset update affect performance?


I dont know about chipset update... But if ur coolsense is updated and set to highest cooling mode.. its will affect performance (only if u play for long hours)..
Because after some hours of gaming laptops get hot  and games start lagging  .. Coolsense help in that.. (For me it do)..


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

Please give me link of new coolsense software.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 2, 2012)

Who told you there is a new coolsense soft.?


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> by the way are there any more things i should update like coolsense or the chipset drivers. can anyone tell me the difference b/w the old and new coolsense. do coolsense and chipset update affect performance?



Read this

my version is 1.0.1.4


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 2, 2012)

OK. i dont know from where to update!!!


----------



## vgr (Jul 2, 2012)

rider said:


> What is the minimum processor state of high performance battery mode.



dude keep it at whatever u want to.....
if it's below 100, the the turbo is turned off.......

besides I usually don't game when i'm on the battery... really messes the battery life up...


for all those looking, here's the 12.6 mobility driver....


```
*www2.ati.com/DriVeRs/mobile/12-6_mobility_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc.exe
```


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

vgr said:


> dude keep it at whatever u want to.....
> if it's below 100, the the turbo is turned off.......
> 
> besides I usually don't game when i'm on the battery... really messes the battery life up...
> ...



did u install this version??? 12.6 CCC?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 3, 2012)

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/coolsense.png

why does it show performance optimised mode even when i have selected coolest mode?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

MMine Shows the same !
I just have to click on PO MODE THen again on Coolest Mode !! But it will change again after quitting (i saw it ryt now )
I was also thinking the same question ~ i want to know if in that case is it on coolest mode or PO MODE ?? ANYONE?


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

@Prongs298 & pranavgautam67 Please you guys check your coolsense version. Click on question mark then click about.


----------



## vgr (Jul 3, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> did u install this version??? 12.6 CCC?



duh.. 
yes I did...



rider said:


> @Prongs298 & pranavgautam67 Please you guys check your coolsense version. Click on question mark then click about.



hey my cool sense just stopped working one day!
and ever since, I haven't been able to install it again!
So for now, my fan is controlled at/by the BIOS and it speeds up when things start to heat up...


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

vgr said:


> duh..
> yes I did...




Working Fine?? are u able to change ur GPU !!i mean are u able to use switchable graphics !

MIne too 1014 Rider Bro !!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 3, 2012)

i'll check once i'm home!!!


----------



## tecnotrix (Jul 3, 2012)

sarthak said:


> For those who want more power and are willing to pay a bit more : you can customize dv6. My friend's room-mate has a dv6-6000 series laptop with *i7 2760QM*. He got it for around 5-10k extra and says that he was also offered *Radeon HD 6950M* for 5k more ! Another friend just ordered dv6-7000 series with an *SSD*. All you have to do is keep enquiring about customizing on the customer support section of the HP India website, until they mail or call you.
> The only downside is that they deliver the laptop in very few cities in India.



Hello Sarthak
yesterday i have contacted HP for the customization of HP PAVILION DV6 series in india. and today i got call from HP India and they are saying that HP PAVILION DV6 series is consumer series i.e. HOME USERS and it cannot be customizable and if you to customize the HP laptop then you can customize Corporate series laptops i.e. PROBOOK Series LAptop ...... 
so if your friend having that laptop than please confirm from where he buy that product and please let us know that ........


----------



## enkay3987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,
    I'm facing this problem : System Fan(90B) not working..

Has anyone faced this problem before, if yes how have you got it solved.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

enkay3987 said:


> Hi,
> I'm facing this problem : System Fan(90B) not working..
> 
> Has anyone faced this problem before, if yes how have you got it solved.



Time to clean fan dust. Call hp and they will send you engineer to clean.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL. yes . time o clean fan ! the dust stops it from spinning !


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Guys , This is My 1st Post here.....
I Just Bought (2 Month before ) HP DV6 6165tx......Its Awesome Laptop , Dirt 3 , NFS Hot Pursuit , Crysis 2 working Charm !!! But I have Question , How i can confirm my Laptop haves AMD 6770m GC , None of Software detects , AMD . All softwares detects only Intel HD graphic ( i Know its switchable GC)
And One More THing i want to share here : Just 2 weeks before my Laptop's Speakers and headphone STOPs working , So I gives to service center and they replaced Motherboard , Now its works fine , But Is this common problem in 6165 ?? should i extend my warrenty before 1 year completion ?? WHow it will charge me ??


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Hello Guys , This is My 1st Post here.....
> I Just Bought (2 Month before ) HP DV6 6165tx......Its Awesome Laptop , Dirt 3 , NFS Hot Pursuit , Crysis 2 working Charm !!! But I have Question , How i can confirm my Laptop haves AMD 6770m GC , None of Software detects , AMD . All softwares detects only Intel HD graphic ( i Know its switchable GC)
> And One More THing i want to share here : Just 2 weeks before my Laptop's Speakers and headphone STOPs working , So I gives to service center and they replaced Motherboard , Now its works fine , But Is this common problem in 6165 ?? should i extend my warrenty before 1 year completion ?? WHow it will charge me ??



No it is not a common problem, in fact I never see anyone in this thread who had this kind of problem yet, good to see their service is great that they replaced your motherboard.
If you purchase warranty before 90 days you will get 2 years accidental cover costs approx 7k. If after 90 days you will get same thing for a year.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 3, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Hello Guys , This is My 1st Post here.....
> I Just Bought (2 Month before ) HP DV6 6165tx......Its Awesome Laptop , Dirt 3 , NFS Hot Pursuit , Crysis 2 working Charm !!! But I have Question , How i can confirm my Laptop haves AMD 6770m GC , None of Software detects , AMD . All softwares detects only Intel HD graphic ( i Know its switchable GC)
> And One More THing i want to share here : Just 2 weeks before my Laptop's Speakers and headphone STOPs working , So I gives to service center and they replaced Motherboard , Now its works fine , But Is this common problem in 6165 ?? should i extend my warrenty before 1 year completion ?? WHow it will charge me ??


of course you need to get an extended warranty for hp laptops... your mother board will get fried with the types of games you are playing....


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> of course you need to get an extended warranty for hp laptops... your mother board will get fried with the types of games you are playing....



Don't misguide samudra, nothing will happen to motherboard nowadays no hp laptop got fried with games like Dirt 3, NFS Hot Pursuit, Crysis 2
 You take care of your laptop like newly wed bride  These are hp laptops made to be rough and tough for gaming.
But it's better to take protection and pay for extra warranty, it is worth it.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> No it is not a common problem, in fact I never see anyone in this thread who had this kind of problem yet, good to see their service is great that they replaced your motherboard.
> If you purchase warranty before 90 days you will get 2 years accidental cover costs approx 7k. If after 90 days you will get same thing for a year.



Can I EXtend Warrenty for 2 Years After 6 Months ???( Rightt Now i have Little shortae of Money )


----------



## red dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

hp and rough and tough!!Whom are you fooling?


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Can I EXtend Warrenty for 2 Years After 6 Months ???( Rightt Now i have Little shortae of Money )



It will cost you double after that.



red dragon said:


> hp and rough and tough!!Whom are you fooling?



No one is asking you play with your overpriced macbook air 11".
You cant say anything unless you use its a good gaming laptop under budget.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> It will cost you double after that.



Nothing like that. It will cost same even after warranty is expired.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nothing like that. It will cost same even after warranty is expired.



No man, if you purchase an hp dv6 laptop and pay 5.5k for extended warranty under 90 days the person will get 2 years of warranty. After 90 days only a year. Confirmed!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> No man, if you purchase an hp dv6 laptop and pay 5.5k for extended warranty under 90 days the person will get 2 years of warranty. After 90 days only a year. Confirmed!



I was getting same for 4k, (2 yrs), and even after warranty was expired, comfirmed! It was not dv6 though.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

Alright, alright. BTW Do you get onsite service for your vaio? Is your laptop under accidental cover?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Alright, alright. BTW Do you get onsite service for your vaio? Is your laptop under accidental cover?



Yes, No.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> No man, if you purchase an hp dv6 laptop and pay 5.5k for extended warranty under 90 days the person will get 2 years of warranty. After 90 days only a year. Confirmed!



Yup its true. After 90 days you have to pay more for extending warranty.


----------



## enkay3987 (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Time to clean fan dust. Call hp and they will send you engineer to clean.



Called them today.. Person told me that he will arrange an engineer visit and asked me to make sure that the engineer replaces the fan and not just cleans it.... well that's nice service.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Yup its true. After 90 days you have to pay more for extending warranty.



May be they've changed their policy now, I visited them 2 yrs back.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> May be they've changed their policy now, I visited them 2 yrs back.



two years ago hp laptops were heating plate.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 4, 2012)

I Called To HP Service Center ( at Dadar , Mumbai ) , They offer me Extended warrenty at 6.5k with taxes....But will it cover Accidental Damage too ?? or only Onsite warrenty ??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 4, 2012)

correction , Hp Service center , dader , said that they can give me warrenty at 4.7K and i can extend warrenty within 1 year( No 90 days Rule)


----------



## red dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> It will cost you double after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tend to work on my laptops,and have used a dv6 extensively before it crapped out!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Hello Guys , This is My 1st Post here.....
> I Just Bought (2 Month before ) HP DV6 6165tx......Its Awesome Laptop , Dirt 3 , NFS Hot Pursuit , Crysis 2 working Charm !!! But I have Question , How i can confirm my Laptop haves AMD 6770m GC , None of Software detects , AMD . All softwares detects only Intel HD graphic ( i Know its switchable GC)
> And One More THing i want to share here : Just 2 weeks before my Laptop's Speakers and headphone STOPs working , So I gives to service center and they replaced Motherboard , Now its works fine , But Is this common problem in 6165 ?? should i extend my warrenty before 1 year completion ?? WHow it will charge me ??




You say, no soft detects AMD..
If u are not using fixed mode. Then u'll have to go to switchable graphics and choose high performance for that software/games u r using..



red dragon said:


> hp and rough and tough!!Whom are you fooling?



No One !!


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 4, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I tend to work on my laptops,and have used a dv6 extensively before it crapped out!



i also tend to work on my laptop and have been using a dv6 extensively since october 2011 and no it hasnt crapped out. i think you beat the crap out of that dv6 just because you had the money on you to buy a macbook mr dragon. but no offence meant.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

@pranavgautam67 and @Prongs298 
Leave it guys he only touch apple stuffs, he can not understand.
Read his tagline he is openly a master troll.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

LOL. Ok..
@rider: I remember u having 370 sumthing posts 5 or 6 days ago.. Now its 930+ !!


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> LOL. Ok..
> @rider: I remember u having 370 sumthing posts 5 or 6 days ago.. Now its 930+ !!



No, 370 posts would be months ago, you saw of some other user.
How many of guys playing Ghost Recon Future Soldier.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Don't misguide samudra, nothing will happen to motherboard nowadays no hp laptop got fried with games like Dirt 3, NFS Hot Pursuit, Crysis 2
> You take care of your laptop like newly wed bride  These are hp laptops made to be rough and tough for gaming.
> But it's better to take protection and pay for extra warranty, it is worth it.


im not misguiding bro... prolonged usage for gaming certainly fries the MB, though not only gaming but intense usage does harm the MB and battery... Heat is directly a factor for MB failures...


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> im not misguiding bro... prolonged usage for gaming certainly fries the MB, though not only gaming but intense usage does harm the MB and battery... Heat is directly a factor for MB failures...



yes, it is but our dv6 laptop doesn't heat that much, that it can fry the mobo. They are better build for it hp guarantees for it, I use it rough and tough never switch off and sometimes play 8-10 hours games.

It can happen in dell xps 15 where processor reaches 98*C.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> yes, it is but our dv6 laptop doesn't heat that much, that it can fry the mobo. They are better build for it hp guarantees for it, I use it rough and tough never switch off and sometimes play 8-10 hours games.
> 
> It can happen in dell xps 15 where processor reaches 98*C.


 kewl then.. i'm still afraid of hard core gaming on the lappy and dont exceed 2hrs of gaming... 
Can you also answer my query: i got microsoft gaming pad and it works fine with brothers in arms, however when i launch BF2 via EA's origin the gamepad is not detected!!! i have checked the internal game settings and no luck... im stuck in a dilemma... i purchased 3 games via origin for 1.5k and now if they dont work with any game then its a waste, coz im not comfortable gaming via keypad...


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> kewl then.. i'm still afraid of hard core gaming on the lappy and dont exceed 2hrs of gaming...
> Can you also answer my query: i got microsoft gaming pad and it works fine with brothers in arms, however when i launch BF2 via EA's origin the gamepad is not detected!!! i have checked the internal game settings and no luck... im stuck in a dilemma... i purchased 3 games via origin for 1.5k and now if they dont work with any game then its a waste, coz im not comfortable gaming via keypad...



Don't be afraid of full on gaming on your laptop, trust us.
And about this gaming pad issue is some windows problem try reinstalling the drivers. If even it doesn't work ask someone in software threads.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> yes, it is but our dv6 laptop doesn't heat that much, that it can fry the mobo. They are better build for it hp guarantees for it, I use it rough and tough never switch off and sometimes play 8-10 hours games.
> 
> It can happen in dell xps 15 where processor reaches 98*C.


are you a student or working professional... i mean why would you leave your lappy on the entire day??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> No, 370 posts would be months ago, you saw of some other user.
> How many of guys playing Ghost Recon Future Soldier.


Me !!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> are you a student or working professional... i mean why would you leave your lappy on the entire day??



Even my laptop is on 24x7. I have mostly used it as a download rig (with substantial amount of gaming thrown in) .


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> are you a student or working professional... i mean why would you leave your lappy on the entire day??



I'm a college student.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Even my laptop is on 24x7. I have mostly used it as a download rig (with substantial amount of gaming thrown in) .





rider said:


> I'm a college student.



wow... im working so the only time i get to spend is at night for an hour max (else mom kicks my ass) and during the weekends for 30hrs.... i think i should try max gaming now since i have also got extended warranty for 6.3k


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 4, 2012)

Now I Sets "Fixed Mode " from BIOS But still No Software Detects AMD GC with its correct Model Number ( ONly CPU-Z detect AMD 6700 Series )
Is There any Problem ( In Future) By Continousaly using in Fixed Mode ??( Like Heating  , Battery Power etc. )


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Now I Sets "Fixed Mode " from BIOS But still No Software Detects AMD GC with its correct Model Number ( ONly CPU-Z detect AMD 6700 Series )
> Is There any Problem ( In Future) By Continousaly using in Fixed Mode ??( Like Heating  , Battery Power etc. )



No. But you should use power saving when u are not gaming..
And u must have wrongs drivers that why all the softwares are detecting 6700Series..
it should detect 6770m..


----------



## sarthak (Jul 5, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> No. But you should use power saving when u are not gaming..
> And u must have wrongs drivers that why all the softwares are detecting 6700Series..
> it should detect 6770m..



Its showing 6700m series with me too..................after installing CCC 12.6. Is that a problem ? Games are still working fine.




Prongs298 said:


> *i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/coolsense.png
> 
> why does it show performance optimised mode even when i have selected coolest mode?



Mine also shows the same. But the temperature is much lower than in performance mode, so it must be working in coolest mode only even though its showing performance there.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

Idk. I have 6154tx now.. so i have 6490m, so i dont even have any update for my ccc !
Ask rider !


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 5, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Mine also shows the same. But the temperature is much lower than in performance mode, so it must be working in coolest mode only even though its showing performance there.



But Mines Shows Correctly for "Coolest Mode" !!*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3847/snap1cd.png


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Its showing 6700m series with me too..................after installing CCC 12.6. Is that a problem ? Games are still working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




first update your coolsense software, it seems old version because it has hand logo on the top.

Go to Hp support Assistant, click on question mark icon, then click on check for software updates.
Don't go deep inside, if it is showing 6700m series, if games are working fine.. leave it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 5, 2012)

AFAIK CPUZ always shows chipset series, not exact model.


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Serviced my laptop, clean all the dust and changed my thermal paste with ShinEtsu MicroSi thermal paste.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Serviced my laptop, clean all the dust and changed my thermal paste with ShinEtsu MicroSi thermal paste.


you got another brand thermal paste??? please let us know the after effects and performance of the lappy... and did the technician agree to apply the thermal you got??


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Serviced my laptop, clean all the dust and changed my thermal paste with ShinEtsu MicroSi thermal paste.



Thats quite a nice TIM bro..Can u please give A link from where you got it??
You serviced it yourself??How dusty was it??


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Thats quite a nice TIM bro..Can u please give A link from where you got it??
> You serviced it yourself??How dusty was it??



No, I called hp engineer for the service, he had that thermal paste so all happen for free. 
It was not much dusty that I expected, I rarely carry laptop outside.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> No, I called hp engineer for the service, he had that thermal paste so all happen for free.
> It was not much dusty that I expected, I rarely carry laptop outside.



had the original thermal paste dried up??


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> had the original thermal dried up??



obviously.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> obviously.



its surprising... i thought thermals last for atleast a year before it needs to be reappplied... so whats the correct time to redo the thermal paste???


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Dunno, it was almost dried up on top cover, but still some sticky on processor.

Now, CPU hardly reaches 50*C.

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/7190/dssds.png


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

can any one Please tell me , Whats Will cover/serivces in Onsite warrenty?? im going to extend it for 4700rs only at "Simtech computronics" , dadar , Mumbai.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> can any one Please tell me , Whats Will cover/serivces in Onsite warrenty?? im going to extend it for 4700rs only at "Simtech computronics" , dadar , Mumbai.



everything except battery and broken things. Pay 1500 more and you will get accidental cover too.

All hp dv6 laptop users please check you registered email from hp india. 
There is an email came from Hp Singapore for survey and get $15 free gift card of amazon.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> everything except battery and broken things. Pay 1500 more and you will get accidental cover too.
> 
> All hp dv6 laptop users please check you registered email from hp india. There is an email came from Hp Singapore for survey and get $15 free gift from amazon.



im asked for accidental warrenty too but they said , it not available....


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, it is available, ask some other shop. It's better to call hp customer care about this.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

In accidental cover , will all parts are covered ? ( like lcd damage etc.)
Is any one knows other service center at mumbai ( my warrenty is offsite now)


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

In accidental cover you will everything cover in your laptop except battery. It's better to call hp customer care about this, rather than asking in forums.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> In accidental cover you will everything cover in your laptop except battery. It's better to call hp customer care about this, rather than asking in forums.



number please....( I called at 30306363 , but theybtransfering phone and nothing happen ..)


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

1800112267 Better to call from landline.
Choose options 2 3 2 3


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 6, 2012)

call this direct number " 18004254999. I just got mine with accidental warranty for 6300/-


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 6, 2012)

When is hp gonna release dv6 with 650m graphics card .??
Any ideas .??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> call this direct number " 18004254999. I just got mine with accidental warranty for 6300/-



I contact at other shop for acidental cover warrenty.
They giving me at 7000 rs...( at geonet it mall , vashi , navi mumbai)
at above ,hp number.. Which option should I choose ??


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 6, 2012)

all right guys congratulations on reaching a 100 pages!!! and then could someone who has reapplied the thermal paste please post the pictures of the insides ?


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys , I'm Ordering Windows 7 CD from HP , THis are Free of Cost But Courior charges is 300 Rs.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> When is hp gonna release dv6 with 650m graphics card .??
> Any ideas .??



Most probably in august like they launched 6121tx last year in august with better graphic card.



Prongs298 said:


> all right guys congratulations on reaching a 100 pages!!! and then could someone who has reapplied the thermal paste please post the pictures of the insides ?



Check my post in pg.99



amargawade90 said:


> I contact at other shop for acidental cover warrenty.
> They giving me at 7000 rs...( at geonet it mall , vashi , navi mumbai)
> at above ,hp number.. Which option should I choose ??



Like I said you will get in some other shop. 
Prices might be increased or they are charging you mall charges, better to buy warranty from local computer market, bargain as much as you can.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Like I said you will get in some other shop.
> Prices might be increased or they are charging you mall charges, better to buy warranty from local computer market, bargain as much as you can.



 I will bargin more ( Geonet It Mall is Not mall Its Just SHOP of HP )... Is 300rs( Courior charges only) for Windows 7 + software cd is Ok ??


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

You want to but a windows 7 dvd?


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> You want to but a windows 7 dvd?


Yaah , I Yesterday Order it On HP Chat Support. Its FOC But Only Courior charges i has to pay ( 300rs)


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

it okay, BTW you didn't burn the recovery dvds?


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Most probably in august like they launched 6121tx last year in august with better graphic card.



Are u sure they r even gonna release the 650M version in India at all .??
Have you got any news from any source within HP India ??


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

All of you guys talking about samsung laptops can discuss here.



sasha007 said:


> Are u sure they r even gonna release the 650M version in India at all .??
> Have you got any news from any source within HP India ??



why not? whats the problem in 650M? They launched powerful laptops with 6770M 2GB DDR5 model last year that sold like hot cakes. Do you think they will compete with GPU like GT 630M if they want to stay in market? Hp india generally don't give any source before launching, they just bang and launch.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> it okay, BTW you didn't burn the recovery dvds?


I Burned But I want Seaprate Windows 7 ( Original CD)( for Formatting C drive) , with recovery cd , i can not Format C drive , i must needs to format whole pc , that why i ordered it ( Windows 7 CD + Separate CD for HP Softwares )


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> All of you guys talking about samsung laptops can discuss here.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? whats the problem in 650M? They launched powerful laptops with 6770M 2GB DDR5 model last year that sold like hot cakes. Do you think they will compete with GPU like GT 630M if they want to stay in market? Hp india generally don't give any source before launching, they just bang and launch.



Oh! k . I was gonna buy dv6 with 650 m from the US anyway , but was happy hearing the news of a 650m equipped version launching in India , since that way my US bought laptop (especially the 650M) would be covered under warranty here as well ...

Just hope they do actually release the 650M version here .

BTW are there any 15.6" laptops in India currently that have a 650M 2GB GDDR5 and a 1920x1080p screen .?


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

No, they have anti-glare 1080p screen model launched last year but now discontinued.


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 6, 2012)

So do u think the new model will have 1080p screen as well .??


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

of course!! they will launch a 1080p model but may be with GT 630M.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> call this direct number " 18004254999. I just got mine with accidental warranty for 6300/-



Can you please confirm about the accidental thing??Because Rs.6300 was just for 2yrs Hardware warranty extension(you get a total of 3 yr warranty+1st year ADP) as far as I know.
Have a look here:-
*h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/wc/home?ac.admitted=1341595029529.876444892.492883150



amargawade90 said:


> I Burned But I want Seaprate Windows 7 ( Original CD)( for Formatting C drive) , with recovery cd , i can not Format C drive , i must needs to format whole pc , that why i ordered it ( Windows 7 CD + Separate CD for HP Softwares )



Last year I got these DVDs from hp..It was delivered free of cost.No courier charges.2 were of Win 7,while one was of drivers and apps.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Last year I got these DVDs from hp..It was delivered free of cost.No courier charges.2 were of Win 7,while one was of drivers and apps.



How to ask for the DVD?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> I Burned But I want Seaprate Windows 7 ( Original CD)( for Formatting C drive) , with recovery cd , i can not Format C drive , i must needs to format whole pc , that why i ordered it ( Windows 7 CD + Separate CD for HP Softwares )



Just download a copy of same OS from microsoft, burn it, and install it using the key printed at back of your laptop. Simple, no need to waste 300/- .


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 6, 2012)

cALL 1800112267,tell them that the recovery discs u created are having some error.But your lappy should be within 90days software warranty to receive them free of cost.


----------



## d3b (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello everyone. Came here after a long time.

I'm little bit fed up with this laptop, *really*. Motherboard replaced, RAM replaced, Cooling Fan replaced(just a week ago). Battery backup is *too low*(In the first month I used to get more than 4 hours backup). Now the battery giving me *2hrs max* as backup. This two months, I'm just using this laptop for surfing net and playing music(busy@work), but still the laptop *gets too hot*. I told HP about the battery issue, but since *HP Support Assistant* - *Battery Check* giving *"Status OK"* message, they told me they can not replace the battery. 

*The max charge stays at 99.99% in Battery Bar. I calibrate the battery 0%-100% per week(or in 2-weeks sometimes).
*
What should I do? Any suggestions? My purchase invoice date is *1st March 2012*
I'm attaching a screenshot here.
*www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/qaomx.jpg


Spoiler



*"LED"* was a marketing gimmick. DV6-6165tx has *back-lit LED* with *glossy*,*problematic-Viewing angle* *LCD*(wow, really?)


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 6, 2012)

@d3b
Try Calibrating your battery.For heating issue,put your laptop inHp Recommended Power mode and coolsense in coolest mode.Also consider reapplying fresh aftermarket TIM.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Same is my problem regarding battery to is now 2hrs, they said battery life one cell = 15 min so 6 cells will give you minimally one and half hours.
Your battery is okay as per that hp support assistance and their is no way to replace battery because it doesnt come in damage cover, i cant even break and change.
They said to calibrate battery and email. But who do this stupid work.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ Calibrating is not a stupid work,atleast no for me,I easily get a 3-3.5 hrs backup,sometimes even upto 4 hrs.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^ Calibrating is not a stupid work,atleast no for me,I easily get a 3-3.5 hrs backup,sometimes even upto 4 hrs.



tell me how to calibrate properly.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 6, 2012)

@ rider
Use the link bro-
HP Battery Health Center


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> @ rider
> Use the link bro-
> HP Battery Health Center



I do all this but still not more than 2 and half hours.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 7, 2012)

^^You also have automated battery calibrator in start-up diagnostics(F2).


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just download a copy of same OS from microsoft, burn it, and install it using the key printed at back of your laptop. Simple, no need to waste 300/- .



But What About HP Softwares  ?? ( On webisite , We can download SOftwares But All OutDated Now and After Installing again we needs to Update it)
So what You Thinks ?? Is 300 is waste ?? SHould i Cancle Order... ( when courior comapny call back me)



swiftshashi said:


> cALL 1800112267,tell them that the recovery discs u created are having some error.But your lappy should be within 90days software warranty to receive them free of cost.


Or Can order at HP Chat Support Too...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 7, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> But What About HP Softwares  ?? ( On webisite , We can download SOftwares But All OutDated Now and After Installing again we needs to Update it)
> So what You Thinks ?? Is 300 is waste ?? SHould i Cancle Order... ( when courior comapny call back me)
> 
> 
> Or Can order at HP Chat Support Too...



Bro,I again repeat,I got those discs for free from hp.I also got a receipt in which it was clearly written"No amnt to be charged from customer".Kindly recheck with hp;u need not pay any courier charges as well.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here Is Email ::
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/7545/snap2qb.png


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

Any alternate link for 12.6 drivers...?
The following link is not working


> *www2.ati.com/DriVeRs/mobile/12-6_mobility_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc.exe


----------



## sarthak (Jul 8, 2012)

rohit3221 said:


> Any alternate link for 12.6 drivers...?
> The following link is not working



Its working fine. There is nothing on the page, the download starts right away.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can Any One TEll Me , If I Extend The Warrenty for 2 years with Accidental Cover , Is Accidental COver is For 1 Year or 2 Years ??is The Accidetnal Cover is worth for ( ~2000rs )??
Just Weeks Before I Bought "Microsoft Wireless Desktop 2000 Wireless Keyboard " , Its Just Amazing Mann!!


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 8, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Its working fine. There is nothing on the page, the download starts right away.



Thanks for your reply, It wasn't working yesterday, maybe the server was down or sth...working fine now...downloading right now


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/6465/18706498.png

Weather is awesome outside due to rainy season, it also affect the temperatures of my laptop


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 8, 2012)

Grt!!!Also have a look on my temp logs posted a few pages before(page 95).New TIM is surely doing the magic.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 8, 2012)

HP IS JOKING WITH ME..
I purchased dv6-6121tx last year (november) from flipkart, and upgraded to the 2yr care pack.
The first 2 months my temps were:
Idle :~35-40 deg
Hardcore Gaming: ~78-82 deg
I live in an area where there's a lot of dust floating around, So my temps started rising a lil bit.
Once the temps crossed 90 deg, I thought it's time to test the HP onsite service.
The engg visited my home (He was from sysnet), He replaced the thermal module(fan), but when he was assembling the lappy back, he broke one of the locks of the base enclosure (The grey round corner on top left side of the base)
I noticed it a few weeks later, and called customer care, fortunately, they agreed to replace the base enclosure. (This time the engg was from Intarvo)

A few days ago my temps started rising again, so I called the cust care, they ordered a new thermal part, but this time, wrong part was ordered, when the engg came to my home,  he tried to install the new fan, but it simply won't fit.
So he says he'll have to reorder the correct part. A few days later he visits my site again, and guess what, HP SENT THE WRONG PART AGAIN. 

Guys it happened 4 times in a row...yes 4 TIMES the wrong thermal module has been delivered....My laptop's fan isn't spinning at all since 22 June, 2012 (ERROR 90B, some of you must be aware of it).
Finally the engg took a snap of the part installed in my laptop and sent it to HP. and now I am waiting for the replacement of thermal module. The engg is expected to arrive on 10th July. 

On the brighter side, even when the fan isn't spinning at ALL, my laptop hasn't shut down even once  even while gaming (BF3, GTA 4) . The max temp recorded while gaming at 0% fan activity is 95 deg (TjMax=100deg)


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Please don't use your laptop if the fan is not moving, it can damage your laptop specially CPU and GPU. And it's kinda weird problem I ever read, always ask about engineer experience before he came. I only allow a experienced engineer to touch, there any many noob engineers are nowadays in intarvo tech who are kinda trainee.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> Please don't use your laptop if the fan is not moving, it can damage your laptop specially CPU and GPU. And it's kinda weird problem I ever read, always ask about engineer experience before he came. I only allow a experienced engineer to touch, there any many noob engineers are nowadays in intarvo tech who are kinda trainee.



Hmm, I am not using my laptop for heavy computing these days due to the same reason, but still I have to use my lappy. I am keeping it on Intel graphics, Hp recommended power plan and the temps are around 55-60 deg...and restraining myself from gaming


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2012)

d3b said:


> I calibrate the battery 0%-100% per week(or in 2-weeks sometimes).



This is not caliberation of your battery, rather it eats the life your battery. NEVER suck battery to 0%. Keep it in normal range of 20-90, it will be fine.



amargawade90 said:


> But What About HP Softwares  ?? ( On webisite , We can download SOftwares But All OutDated Now and After Installing again we needs to Update it)
> So what You Thinks ?? Is 300 is waste ?? SHould i Cancle Order... ( when courior comapny call back me)
> 
> 
> Or Can order at HP Chat Support Too...



If you can download the "updated" HP softwares you want to install, then you can do this by slipstreaming. Search for it if you don't know how to do it. Still I would recommend you to go normal way and install them after fresh format. If you use HP recovery CD, it will install many bloatwares too, so you've to compromise either way.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Better to use Hp recover discs those bloatwares can be manually uninstalled.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 8, 2012)

And Whwt About "Warrenty " ( Question Posted above )


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> And Whwt About "Warrenty " ( Question Posted above )



accidental cover costs 1500 more, better to talk about your dealer and hp customer care. I always call hp cc they response in a minute, there is no problem.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> accidental cover costs 1500 more, better to talk about your dealer and hp customer care. I always call hp cc they response in a minute, there is no problem.


bUT is the accidental cover is for 1 year or for 2 years ??( if i bought 2 years Onsite warrenty)


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> bUT is the accidental cover is for 1 year or for 2 years ??( if i bought 2 years Onsite warrenty)



You should ask complete info from your dealer from you bought. If you bought after 90 days of purchase the 5400 + 1500 warranty gives you will get one year complete warranty included accidental cover. Go to hp website and check  your warranty status.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 8, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Can you please confirm about the accidental thing??Because Rs.6300 was just for 2yrs Hardware warranty extension(you get a total of 3 yr warranty+1st year ADP) as far as I know.
> Have a look here:-
> *h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/public/wc/home?ac.admitted=1341595029529.876444892.492883150
> 
> ...


Bro i just checked it online and this is the information: 
Warranty type:  	HP Care Pack
Service type:  	Next Business Day Onsite, HW Support, 3

Service type:  	HWM Onsite
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	15 Apr, 2012
End date:  	14 Apr, 2015
Service level:  	No Specified Restoration Time
Next Coverage Day
No Specified Repair Time
No Limitation
No Special Coverage
Standard
Standard Material Handling
Standard Configuration
Country Coverage
Next available tech resource
Next available tech resource
Standard
Std office hrs std office days
Deliverables:  	Onsite Support
Material
HW Problem Diagnosis


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why HP Gives me "OFFSITE " standard Warrenty ( Which Also Showing Wrong , I Bought LAptop just 2 months ago and Warrenty is expring on Next Month !!! )??? Where Most Of us Having Onsite Warrenty...

Warranty type:  	Base Warranty
Service type:  	Wty: HP HW Maintenance Offsite Support
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	12 Aug, 2011
End date:  	11 Aug, 2012
Service level:  	Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Standard Parts Logistics
Standard Material Handling
Global Coverage
Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Customer Pickup at RepairCtr
Customer delivers to RepairCtr
Std Turn-Around
No Usage Limitation
Deliverables:  	Offsite Support & Materials
Hardware Problem Diagnosis

Service type:  	Wty: HP Support for Initial Setup
Status:  	Expired
Start date:  	12 Aug, 2011
End date:  	9 Nov, 2011
Service level:  	NextAvail TechResource Remote
Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Unlimited Named Callers
2 Hr Remote Response
Deliverables:  	Initial Setup Assistance


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Tell this to your dearler from where you purchased warranty. i think he didn't updated or may be cheated you.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 8, 2012)

guys as the temps are going down i decided to overclock the beast (but the exact reason was the arrival of gt 650m in the new laptops). now what i have is a 800/900 (core/mem) at max temps of 89 'C. i know its safe but was reading something about undervolting and overvolting the 6750 and 6770 in notebookreview forums and also some mac forum. can someone guide me in undervolting but still running at reasonable speeds? will it decrease the temps when the 6770m is not oc'ed and running below the default 725/850 ?


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

best is to OC 850/1000 through sapphire trixx


----------



## sarthak (Jul 8, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> guys as the temps are going down i decided to overclock the beast (but the exact reason was the arrival of gt 650m in the new laptops). now what i have is a 800/900 (core/mem) at max temps of 89 'C. i know its safe but was reading something about undervolting and overvolting the 6750 and 6770 in notebookreview forums and also some mac forum. can someone guide me in undervolting but still running at reasonable speeds? will it decrease the temps when the 6770m is not oc'ed and running below the default 725/850 ?



Its the processor thats mostly responsible for temperature, so under/over-volting GPU won't affect it that much.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> Tell this to your dearler from where you purchased warranty. i think he didn't updated or may be cheated you.


Ok , so I Should Go to Dealer SHop For Getting Standard ( 1 year ) Onsite warrenty as He Not Updated Warrenty status...


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Ok , so I Should Go to Dealer SHop For Getting Standard ( 1 year ) Onsite warrenty as He Not Updated Warrenty status...



where did you get it from in the 1st place??? and did you receive a certificate confirmation in the email from hp??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> where did you get it from in the 1st place??? and did you receive a certificate confirmation in the email from hp??



I Bought It From "HP WORLD " Geonet It , VAshi  , Navi Mumbai.
I did not recieve any Email from HP !!


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 9, 2012)

got the cooling system replaced yesterday....on powering up the laptop, there was an error message that the cooling fan was not operating correctly..


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

Today , i Called Dealer to gives me standard " ONSITE: 1 year warrenty , He said " user should register his product at HP site for onsite warrenty " , So I Registered my Laptop at HP site , Lets see whats happen now!!!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> got the cooling system replaced yesterday....on powering up the laptop, there was an error message that the cooling fan was not operating correctly..


is it fixed now?



amargawade90 said:


> Today , i Called Dealer to gives me standard " ONSITE: 1 year warrenty , He said " user should register his product at HP site for onsite warrenty " , So I Registered my Laptop at HP site , Lets see whats happen now!!!


ideally you should receive a certificate from hp in the email. Your situation seems confusing and the dealer is making it further confusing for you... i suggest you email <india.carepack.reg@hp.com> and mention your serial number (below the battery) and check your warranty status with them...


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> is it fixed now?
> 
> 
> ideally you should receive a certificate from hp in the email. Your situation seems confusing and the dealer is making it further confusing for you... i suggest you email <india.carepack.reg@hp.com> and mention your serial number (below the battery) and check your warranty status with them...



I Just Chat with HP chat Support , Tell Him about My Problem , They asked me proof of purchase/date , i sended to him , and chat support , says that My Warrenty status will update within 2-3 days... but They still Giving me " OFFSITE " warrenty


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> I Just Chat with HP chat Support , Tell Him about My Problem , They asked me proof of purchase/date , i sended to him , and chat support , says that My Warrenty status will update within 2-3 days... but They still Giving me " OFFSITE " warrenty


did not ask for onsite warranty?? i think it comes default with the dv6165tx because its in the premium range laptops!!


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> did not ask for onsite warranty?? i think it comes default with the dv6165tx because its in the premium range laptops!!


I asked him ....but asnwer is They will verify My case/proof and Final status comes after 2-3 days....


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 9, 2012)

> is it fixed now?



yup...


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> yup...



what's the temperature of your CPU and motherboard in HW monitor?


----------



## vijayantp (Jul 9, 2012)

rohit3221 said:


> Any alternate link for 12.6 drivers...?
> The following link is not working



guys,how do I install the 12.6 drivers? do i need to make a clean sweep of the driver ? or install on top of it.I have 6165tx.I have amd catalyst 12.6 and driver version for 6770 shown is 8.98.although it shows 6700 series.please clarify


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> I asked him ....but asnwer is They will verify My case/proof and Final status comes after 2-3 days....


is your laptop outside 90days??


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> guys,how do I install the 12.6 drivers? do i need to make a clean sweep of the driver ? or install on top of it.I have 6165tx.I have amd catalyst 12.6 and driver version for 6770 shown is 8.98.although it shows 6700 series.please clarify



Best is to completely uninstall all AMD software and reinstall the latest software by downloading from hp website. Then manually update through that software, by using graphic properties > information > software update > check for updates manually


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Best is to completely uninstall all AMD software and reinstall the latest software by downloading from hp website. Then manually update through that software, by using graphic properties > information > software update > check for updates manually


i checked via the graphic properties and when i click on check version and update, it says that its the latest version. however i cant see the version on the interface... so should i assume its the latest one??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> is your laptop outside 90days??


No...Just 75 Days Gone....

*Guys , i Have One Question::
If I'm using Laptop For 7-9 hours Continousaly on A/C Power , Will Its Affects The Battery Life ?? If Yes , Then Should I Use LAptop Only On A/C Power ( Removing Battery ) so Battery Life Don't Gets Affected....*


Guys Here is Good News , Hp Sended Windows CD Full FOC.  ( No needs to pay Shipping Charges at all )
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/1441/snap3xj.png


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

Use however you like, I keep plugging laptops for days, if the battery gets some problem it will be replace for free.


----------



## vgr (Jul 9, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Working Fine?? are u able to change ur GPU !!i mean are u able to use switchable graphics !
> 
> MIne too 1014 Rider Bro !!



yea sure am  



aniket.cain said:


> Even my laptop is on 24x7. I have mostly used it as a download rig (with substantial amount of gaming thrown in) .



well the laptops usually on when there's nothing to do outside.... 
so if it rains.... its probably going to be on the whole day....


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Use however you like, I keep plugging laptops for days, if the battery gets some problem it will be replace for free.



IMO , battery is Not Repalced under warrenty ( after 6 Months )
After 5 th months , Should I claim for new Battery ( New Battery Gives me More Battery life than 5 Months Old Battery )...

My battery Already Wear out 13.4% in just 2 Months....*img43.imageshack.us/img43/9672/snap2o.png


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

No, today I just confirmed from engineer that battery comes under accidental cover. They are not suppose to charge anything except the charger in extended warranty.

You can't claim anything, unless that hp software shows its having some problem.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> No, today I just confirmed from engineer that battery comes under accidental cover. They are not suppose to charge anything except the charger in extended warranty.
> 
> You can't claim anything, unless that hp software shows its having some problem.



But Accidetal cover is just for 1 year ( with 2 year extended warrenty ) not 2 years....( Hp Shopwala said me today )


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

In depends upon what you paid, 6k is for complete cover included accidental warranty.
This battery issue is hardware problem, accidental means something got broken or damaged by mistake.


----------



## vgr (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Best is to completely uninstall all AMD software and reinstall the latest software by downloading from hp website. Then manually update through that software, by using graphic properties > information > software update > check for updates manually



The HP website has no updates for most laptops over a year old..... so it's best to stick to AMD's CCC... as in completely uninstall it and then reinstall the latest version....
++ you don't need to update your drivers every month... once in 3-4 months usually adds a decent performance boost...


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

vgr said:


> The HP website has no updates for most laptops over a year old..... so it's best to stick to AMD's CCC... as in completely uninstall it and then reinstall the latest version....
> ++ you don't need to update your drivers every month... once in 3-4 months usually adds a decent performance boost...



No, you doesn't understand they have that nov 2011 version software download it and update catalyst to 12.6 manually with the help of that software, hp will not provide updates every month but that software automatically update whenever new updates available just like anti virus. LINK
Believe me man, 12.6 is extremely good.. the performance would increase upto 20% from last drivers.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

if i check software update via the properties it shows that its upto date. so should i assume the drivers are 12.6?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 9, 2012)

12.6 really does seem to be the most stable version till now (though I am currently using 12.7 beta). I would not call the improvement to be 20% in games, but it is indeed better. For e.g., I play Split Second on LAN daily for around an hour, and after updating to 12.6/12.7, there is a noticeable difference. So, all of you who are hesitant, go ahead and update to 12.6. In case anyone cant find the drivers, I'd be happy to upload it to Mediafire (or any other file hosting site of your preference) and share the link to download.


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

It will show up to date because there are no official drivers yet after 12.6. 
You can read the installed version written on the top of software update.



aniket.cain said:


> 12.6 really does seem to be the most stable version till now (though I am currently using 12.7 beta). I would not call the improvement to be 20% in games, but it is indeed better. For e.g., I play Split Second on LAN daily for around an hour, and after updating to 12.6/12.7, there is a noticeable difference. So, all of you who are hesitant, go ahead and update to 12.6. In case anyone cant find the drivers, I'd be happy to upload it to Mediafire (or any other file hosting site of your preference) and share the link to download.



Dude, whenever I try to update drivers from AMD website, it shows it is not compatible with my GPU even I select right. Why?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 9, 2012)

vgr said:


> yea sure am
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could stay inside and enjoy the rain. But then there is the job, and the social life to take care of. 



rider said:


> It will show up to date because there are no official drivers yet after 12.6.
> You can read the installed version written on the top of software update.
> 
> 
> ...



This is one problem I have faced for past few months, but then I stopped trying to download it that way, and directly downloaded the drivers without going through the wizard. I installed the official HP drivers first, and then installed 12.6, and later, 12.7 beta over that. Works properly, and even with the switchable graphics works fine.


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

How much the difference in 12.6 and 12.7 beta? I'm downloading beta now.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> How much the difference in 12.6 and 12.7 beta? I'm downloading beta now.



I haven't done any benchmarking to find that out. Maybe you could provide some info (after you install it) which would be helpful for others. All I know is I am not facing any troubles.


----------



## vgr (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> No, you doesn't understand they have that nov 2011 version software download it and update catalyst to 12.6 manually with the help of that software, hp will not provide updates every month but that software automatically update whenever new updates available just like anti virus. LINK
> Believe me man, 12.6 is extremely good.. the performance would increase upto 20% from last drivers.



hey i do.. 
FYI... I'm the one who posted the link to the 12.6 driver 

the CCC version is the same but the driver gets updated...
my 6140tx doesn't have an update option on the CCC... that is why i need to reinstall it everytime i want to update my drivers...
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/2655/6140txcatalystccc.jpg


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, my warranty expires on 22 July (I bought my laptop on 4th June last year), and I am thinking of getting the extended warranty. I got a mail from HP a few days ago, politely reminding me of this offer. Can it be bought online in India? I am a bit lazy to ride all the way to the HP World to get it.


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

vgr said:


> hey i do..
> FYI... I'm the one who posted the link to the 12.6 driver
> 
> the CCC version is the same but the driver gets updated...
> my 6140tx doesn't have an update option on the CCC... that is why i need to reinstall it everytime i want to update my drivers...



Yes, you are the who posted but i inform about this much earlier in this thread 
Better to call hp customer care regarding to your issue with 6140tx.


----------



## vgr (Jul 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, you are the who posted but i inform about this much earlier in this thread
> Better to call hp customer care regarding to your issue with 6140tx.



i did.. they really weren't that helpful.... I spent about a week at the hp service center after using it for 2 months...... my hp coolsense stopped working at about the same time I did my first update after which i wasn't able to re install any HP solution... in short they weren't able to come up with a solution...
They wanted me to leave the laptop w/ them for another month or so which is not something I wanted to do... so for now i'm totally off HP-assistance


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 9, 2012)

> what's the temperature of your CPU and motherboard in HW monitor?



Sorry for the late reply

here you go mate!

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3069/tempbm.png  *imageshack.us


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Also, my warranty expires on 22 July (I bought my laptop on 4th June last year), and I am thinking of getting the extended warranty. I got a mail from HP a few days ago, politely reminding me of this offer. Can it be bought online in India? I am a bit lazy to ride all the way to the HP World to get it.


Its not directly via hp, they have outsourced the extended warranty to a couple of agencies. You may want to contact them directly. i think the mail should have their details


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guys .... I Have small Problem....
If I Put Some File for Downloading ( via , IDM , Bitcommet etc. ) for More than 2-3 hrs ( That time I Put Laptop "lid" closed ) , When I opens Lid , Screen does not starts but Touchpad , Other keyboard light gets on ( In Power option i select , All Options Are "NEVER"/Do Nothing )....For Starting Screen again , i needs to remove battery and re-starts it laptop again....is Any One face this Problem ??


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 9, 2012)

^^yep... happens with me sometimes...


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

I Also Want to Mention that , When I Bought This Laptop , When I Plugged to A/C Power and Swipe Hand on TOP of Lid , i feels Some little vibratation ( only on charging time ) But Now this Vibration feels Gone Now !!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys .... I Have small Problem....
> If I Put Some File for Downloading ( via , IDM , Bitcommet etc. ) for More than 2-3 hrs ( That time I Put Laptop "lid" closed ) , When I opens Lid , Screen does not starts but Touchpad , Other keyboard light gets on ( In Power option i select , All Options Are "NEVER"/Do Nothing )....For Starting Screen again , i needs to remove battery and re-starts it laptop again....is Any One face this Problem ??


try crtl+alt+del and see if it comes out of the sleep mode... if not can you tell if your battery is on power mode?


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> ^^yep... happens with me sometimes...



Is there any Better Solution for STOP this !!



samudragupta said:


> try crtl+alt+del and see if it comes out of the sleep mode... if not can you tell if your battery is on power mode?


All Options Are Selected "NEVER" in Power Option and This Problem Occurs Even at A/C Power too...


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 9, 2012)

Try the below and let know if it resolves the problem...
Click windows update check the optional update and check the following:
- Hewlett Packard Development Co L.P - other hardware and
- Intel Corporation - Display - intel HP Graphics.
 Then click ok then install update. try to search this update on microsoft website.

if the above doesnt resolve the issue then uninstall INtel HD graphics and ATI radeon graphics. after reboot intel drivers will be automatically installed but you will need to download the ATI drivers and reinstall them manually


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 9, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Try the below and let know if it resolves the problem...
> Click windows update check the optional update and check the following:
> - Hewlett Packard Development Co L.P - other hardware and
> - Intel Corporation - Display - intel HP Graphics.
> ...



I just Updates "Hewlett Packard Development Co L.P - other hardware" via Windows update ( optional ).....I Hope so , Its Will solve my provlem !!


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

Better to reinstall touchpad software, and if you want to stop sleep mode by putting lid go to power option advanced mode and set do nothing when you close the lid, simple.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Better to reinstall touchpad software, and if you want to stop sleep mode by putting lid go to power option advanced mode and set do nothing when you close the lid, simple.



i Already Sets "Do Nothing "..... but still problem is there.....( this problem comes every 2nd day )


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 10, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> I just Updates "Hewlett Packard Development Co L.P - other hardware" via Windows update ( optional ).....I Hope so , Its Will solve my provlem !!



This should resolve your problem mate... Do let us know


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 10, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> This should resolve your problem mate... Do let us know


Afte Updating , Till Now This Problem Not occurs , ( Final Word after 2-3 days later)

Guys Is The Cooling PAd is neccesary For dv 6165tx?? ( i Found Out that , If U Put 2 books under -side of laptop , Laptop Temprature is decrease ~5C , When Playing games)
-


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys Is The Cooling PAd is neccesary For dv 6165tx?? ( i Found Out that , If U Put 2 books under -side of laptop , Laptop Temprature is decrease ~5C , When Playing games)
> -



lol, book system is jugaad!, better to get a good chinese fan of 100-200 bucks and use it as stand.  
Coolpad is waste of money doesn't affect in temperature that much.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> lol, book system is jugaad!, better to get a good chinese fan of 100-200 bucks and use it as stand.
> Coolpad is waste of money doesn't affect in temperature that much.


i agree, coolsense takes care of the heat issues....


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 11, 2012)

Today , i just Recieved  HP CD's , Its having 3 Cd's - ( 2 Windows and 1 is Software ) .


----------



## tecnotrix (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello guys - Take a look at new HP PAVILION DV6 laptop with same Ivy Bridge Processor 3610 and with upgraded 8 GB RAM and 1 TB Hard Drive at 5400 RPM , but with old Nvidia GT630m 2 gb Graphics Card ..... BTW here's the link
HP Pavilion DV6 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

I don't know what happened to HP INDIA why they are not launching DV6 with GT650m ..... ?????
and from now i am considering Samsung Series 5 550p laptop with 900p screen and same ivy bridge processor but updated graphics card i.e. Nvidia GT650m with 2 gb DDR3 memory and at price of 58 ~ 59000 its a steal deal ......


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't believe on flipkart specs, they not even showing model number. Better to wait for official release by hp india.


----------



## tecnotrix (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Don't believe on flipkart specs, they not even showing model number. Better to wait for official release by hp india.



Thanks for the Info rider ........
Finger crossed .........    i also think that now HP will release DV6 with GT650 and with an 1080p screen ........ and under 67000 ,,,,,, then its a steal deal .....


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys , Today , I contact to "Hp world , VASHI" for extending warrenty , They Quoted me :: 
 2  years eXTENDED warrenty + 1 year accidental  cover ::: 7300 rs
And Only 2 Year extended warrenty :: 6500 rs....
( Both warrenty are OVER-PRICED)
So I Decided to Go again DADAR , To extend warrenty ( as they giving me 2 year onsite warrenty at just 4700rs ) ( and i confirmed that accidental cover is only for 1 year , so IMO its Not worth....so going to to ONSITE 2 year warrenty)

Regarding my laptop Stadard warrenty ( which is expired on next month but i bought laptop just 2 1/2 months ago ) , they saying that if any problem is comes to laptop , i can submit my laptop in their shop , they will sent it to Service center...


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

First of all if you purchased your laptop 6165tx two and half half months ago should get complete onsite warranty for a year included accidental cover. If its is going to finish next month or they are providing service off site, you are being cheated and you should go consumer court to complaint about the shopkeeper. Sue him.!!

And for extended warranty I would like to say get 2 years onsite warranty for 4700 plus 1500 for accidental cover for a year under 90days of purchase.
Jai hind! Jai maharashtra!


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> First of all if you purchased your laptop 6165tx two and half half months ago should get complete onsite warranty for a year included accidental cover. If its is going to finish next month or they are providing service off site, you are being cheated and you should go consumer court to complaint about the shopkeeper. Sue him.!!
> 
> And for extended warranty I would like to say get 2 years onsite warranty for 4700 plus 1500 for accidental cover for a year under 90days of purchase.
> Jai hind! Jai maharashtra!



shopwala(vashi) is ready for taking my laptop when problem occurs , ( with 1year standard Accidental cover ) (  he may go to dadar and repair it )
( I told him to Update my warrenty status but they saying they can not do it , finally after "FEW" words exchanging they ready to take my laptop when its have problem and repair it !! 
i'm decide to go with onsite 2 years warrenty ( as no KIDs in our home and I'm not taking laptop outside , therefor Accidental damage probabilty is NILL.... )

Can Any One PleaSE Give ME PDF file , Which states " standard warrenty term and Condition "( with accidental cover) and Extended warrenty terms and condition !!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 11, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Can Any One PleaSE Give ME PDF file , Which states " standard warrenty term and Condition "( with accidental cover) and Extended warrenty terms and condition !!



ill upload it once im home


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally I got my HP DV6-6165tx from a Store here,  and yeah Its a very nice machine, Thanks to everyone who suggested me this laptop. But i am a lil worried because as i am new to this laptop i don't know anything about it, Actually i want to update bios and catalyst but i am not able to do that, please tell me how to do that, and yes at normal the temp is about 48c to 51c its it normal or high ? If its high please tell me how to fix it. i am not getting any information about ATI 6770m except in Device Manager  , please help me.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 11, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Finally I got my HP DV6-6165tx from a Store here,  and yeah Its a very nice machine, Thanks to everyone who suggested me this laptop. But i am a lil worried because as i am new to this laptop i don't know anything about it, Actually i want to update bios and catalyst but i am not able to do that, please tell me how to do that, and yes at normal the temp is about 48c to 51c its it normal or high ? If its high please tell me how to fix it. i am not getting any information about ATI 6770m except in Device Manager  , please help me.


congrats bro....
update the latest bois from here *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=4063&lc=en&cc=in&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5173797 and regarding updating the ati drivers refer back to page 99 onwards. in idle situation my idle temps are around 45-50, so there's nothing to worry about. just ensure to use coolsense mode while gaming....


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 11, 2012)

Please provide the link to download the HP Wireless Assistant for dv6-6121tx as it didn't come pre-installed on my laptop.
P.S.I have tried googling and installed a wrong version incompatible with my laptop.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 11, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> ill upload it once im home


Please Upload File ASAP.....


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 11, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Please Upload File ASAP.....



im still at work mate... i will upload it by 2am


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 11, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Finally I got my HP DV6-6165tx from a Store here,  and yeah Its a very nice machine, Thanks to everyone who suggested me this laptop. But i am a lil worried because as i am new to this laptop i don't know anything about it, Actually i want to update bios and catalyst but i am not able to do that, please tell me how to do that, and yes at normal the temp is about 48c to 51c its it normal or high ? If its high please tell me how to fix it. i am not getting any information about ATI 6770m except in Device Manager  , please help me.



yes , u can not see ATI 6770m in Device manager but U can see its is in 6700 series and Intel HD graphics( as Our Laptop haves 2 switchable GC)( under display adaptor)



samudragupta said:


> im still at work mate... i will upload it by 2am



Ok , Thanks in advance mate....I will Download it on next morning !!

Guys , I'm removed Laptop Battery Now( Battery wears out 15% within 2 months , thats means within 1year Battery life gets ~0 )and Using Only on A/C ADaptor ( as I'm mostly in home) , Is it SAfe na ??


----------



## sarthak (Jul 12, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> Please provide the link to download the HP Wireless Assistant for dv6-6121tx as it didn't come pre-installed on my laptop.
> P.S.I have tried googling and installed a wrong version incompatible with my laptop.



Don't install Wireless Assistant. Its of no use.



amargawade90 said:


> Guys , I'm removed Laptop Battery Now( Battery wears out 15% within 2 months , thats means within 1year Battery life gets ~0 )and Using Only on A/C ADaptor ( as I'm mostly in home) , Is it SAfe na ??



Lol, battery wear is not directly proportional to time. After about 8 months my battery wear is 25.5% and I get around 2.5 hours backup with wifi on. Removing battery and using only adaptor is safe as long as you don't have any powercut, in which case your data might be corrupted.

And for those of you who were asking me the price of the customized dv6, its Rs.67000 for dv6-7040tx whose HDD has been replaced by a 160 GB SSD.


----------



## sad_but_true (Jul 12, 2012)

guys i am an owner of pavilion dv6 6165tx laptop.its more than 6 months old now.when it was 1month old i did a few tests from hp support assistant in troubleshooting category like hp audio test and hp display video test.....now when i open the hp support assistant to do a troubleshooting test for my display i cannot find the option of hp display video test in the graphics video and display category nor the hp audio test in the audio and sound category...i have latest support assistant version though..can anyone tell me from where to access the audio and video troubleshooting test???cannot find the above tests anywhere in the support assistant.other checks like battery check, hard disk check, network check are present in original location...please provide me any relevant information regarding this to the earliest.....
regards


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 12, 2012)

what the hell have you guys been doing to your batteries? mine hovers b/w 5-7 % wear and this is after 8 months and i still get 4 hrs of battery life!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 12, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Please Upload File ASAP.....



here is the terms and conditions mate.... Terms_&_Conditions.pdf - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys , I'm removed Laptop Battery Now( Battery wears out 15% within 2 months , thats means within 1year Battery life gets ~0 )and Using Only on A/C ADaptor ( as I'm mostly in home) , Is it SAfe na ??



Don't keep battery idle for long. Keep the usage ratio at 6:4 (AC:batt).


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 12, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> what the hell have you guys been doing to your batteries? mine hovers b/w 5-7 % wear and this is after 8 months and i still get 4 hrs of battery life!




5-7 % wear!!...mine is 41% after 6months!!!


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't keep battery idle for long. Keep the usage ratio at 6:4 (AC:batt).



I will use battery on Every Sunday ( 1 day for week)



samudragupta said:


> here is the terms and conditions mate.... Terms_&_Conditions.pdf - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com



Thankss 

Today , I called at HP care ( 1800 425 4999) for warrenty extenstion ( for enquiry of price ) , They giving 2 years warrenty at 5500 rs+ taxes 

So i decided to go To DADAR , MUMBAI , as they giving warrenty at just 4500 rs .
WHy PRice of warrenty is different at every shop/call


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi friends i just called the hp line and asked for the windows 7 disc, saying that my recovery disc has gone corrupted. But the guy refused to send the discs. The idiot on the helpline said that i need to take it to the service centre and only once they verify the software issue will i get the windows 7 discz... Am i doing anything wrong here??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 12, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Hi friends i just called the hp line and asked for the windows 7 disc, saying that my recovery disc has gone corrupted. But the guy refused to send the discs. The idiot on the helpline said that i need to take it to the service centre and only once they verify the software issue will i get the windows 7 discz... Am i doing anything wrong here??



This Hp call Line peoples are Fools , When I Asked him to price of 2 year warrenty+ accidental cover , He said , We can not gives accidental cover , we can give u only 2 year warrenty at 5500rs+ taxes ( which is still expensive )(compare to "SIMRECH COMPUTRONICS , DADAR offer me to at  just 4500rs)

Please open the "HP Support Assist " software and then click on "Get assitance" and directly chat to Hp care , They will sent U....( U Just needs to send POP )


----------



## sad_but_true (Jul 12, 2012)

referring to my previous post please suggest the relevant procedure and location to perform a 'HP AUDIO CHECK' and ' HP VIDEO CHECK' from the hp support assistant troubleshooting  or elsewhere whichever applicable.i donot have the options of these two diagnostic tests available in my support assistant(which is latest and updated till date).my model number is pavilion dv6 6165tx.....please respond to this to the earliest.....

regards........


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 12, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> 5-7 % wear!!...mine is 41% after 6months!!!



Mine is at 4% after 13 months of use. Calibrate your battery once (or twice).


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 12, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> congrats bro....
> update the latest bois from here Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English) and regarding updating the ati drivers refer back to page 99 onwards. in idle situation my idle temps are around 45-50, so there's nothing to worry about. just ensure to use coolsense mode while gaming....



Thanks for the link, Now i have updated the BIOS but there is still some problem with CCC as it is not displaying the catalyst information in Information tab in dynamic mode,  while in Fixed mode it is showing some information . When I clicked on the " Check for updates" it directed to ATI site and from there i downloaded a file of about 1.5 MB and it was written 12.6 there but still i dont see any 12.6 version in CCC, quite strange humn!! And while surfing internet the temperature is showing 65c huh , ( i have speedfan software ). Please help me . Thanks.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 12, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Thanks for the link, Now i have updated the BIOS but there is still some problem with CCC as it is not displaying the catalyst information in Information tab in dynamic mode,  while in Fixed mode it is showing some information . When I clicked on the " Check for updates" it directed to ATI site and from there i downloaded a file of about 1.5 MB and it was written 12.6 there but still i dont see any 12.6 version in CCC, quite strange humn!! And while surfing internet the temperature is showing 65c huh , ( i have speedfan software ). Please help me . Thanks.



 65^ is too much while surfing!!! may be the software is inaccurate. try to use speccy software to get the correct readings... the temps while browsing shouldnt be more than 50-52^


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Thanks for the link, Now i have updated the BIOS but there is still some problem with CCC as it is not displaying the catalyst information in Information tab in dynamic mode,  while in Fixed mode it is showing some information . When I clicked on the " Check for updates" it directed to ATI site and from there i downloaded a file of about 1.5 MB and it was written 12.6 there but still i dont see any 12.6 version in CCC, quite strange humn!! And while surfing internet the temperature is showing 65c huh , ( i have speedfan software ). Please help me . Thanks.



Call hp and tell your problem, I think its the issue with heatsink and fan.
Download 12.6 drivers from here


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 12, 2012)

hello everyone i recently  started playing revelation but the game lags on full graphics ,i tried to lower the graphics not the resolution but still game lags at certain places suddenly even at low graphics ,i encountered same in brother hood at all the stages where we go to collect romulus scroll underground ,i have fully updated gpu drivers it is 12.6 version so please help i cant enjoy the game properly


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 12, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Mine is at 4% after 13 months of use. Calibrate your battery once (or twice).


 Wowww Just 4%.....Please share How to Maintain Battery !!


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Mine is at 4% after 13 months of use. Calibrate your battery once (or twice).



Please there is  a request from hp dv6 owners to tell how to to maintain battery life. 
Please post an article explaining all your calibration method.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 12, 2012)

My battery wear is still 0% after 11mnths of use.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> My battery wear is still 0% after 11mnths of use.



Are you joking, my laptop wear is 34% after 8 months?
I generally keep plugged my laptop all the time.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> My battery wear is still 0% after 11mnths of use.



OMG..... Are You Using Ur Laptop or Not ????


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 13, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> My battery wear is still 0% after 11mnths of use.



WTF are you serious!!!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Please there is  a request from hp dv6 owners to tell how to to maintain battery life.
> Please post an article explaining all your calibration method.



Here is a snapshot of my battery status:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8017/7557828202_1ab66fbfa3_b_d.jpg 


I run my laptop frequently on the battery, and once in a while, I let the battery level drop all the way down until it shuts down. For calibration purpose, I run the full discharge-recharge cycle a couple of times in a row. That's all!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 13, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> WTF are you serious!!!!



Yes bro,I'm serious...I religiously follow all the battery maintenance tips...I'll post a screenshot of my battery status today in the evening...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys can you all help me... I m looking to buy a laptop for around 50-55 k my main purpose is playing heavy. Games in max settings like gta 4 and would like to play gta 5  when it is available... And other heavy grahpics games i would also like to surf web and watch movies and play games online too and.. Weight, all things doesnt matter just a high end gpu...i like the new dell inspiron 15r special edition but thats dissapointed me in gpu which has only gt 630m compares to gt 540m which is not good enough  . I love the hp dv6- 6017tx , 6165tx specs which has the awesome gpu  hd 6770m  costs around 8k on flipkart. i found it awsome.. And also does 1 or 2 gb of vram really matter?? I see most of the games takes less then 1gb graphics does it really matters 1 or 2 gigs on graphic card? And i have not used hp never..just using. Compaq laptop from 4 years..and still working good but cant play games on it no gpu and very low specs. And also i5 2.6 ghz processor is better or i7 2.2 ghz??  Sorry for so many questions dont get mad on me lol.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Here is a snapshot of my battery status:
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8017/7557828202_1ab66fbfa3_b_d.jpg
> 
> ...



But What About Playing games ??? When u Play Heavy Games , we must attach A/C for Better Performance of GC.....


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 13, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> But What About Playing games ??? When u Play Heavy Games , we must attach A/C for Better Performance of GC.....



Not necessarily. Many times I have to carry my laptop to another room for playing games on LAN, and I occasionally run it on battery without noticing any major performance degradation. Just select High Performance in power options (as well as for the GPU), and you are good to go.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Not necessarily. Many times I have to carry my laptop to another room for playing games on LAN, and I occasionally run it on battery without noticing any major performance degradation. Just select High Performance in power options (as well as for the GPU), and you are good to go.



Ok , Means U Never Run Laptop On A/C Power ( when Laptop is ON)
and U Only Charge Laptop when its Is OFF , I'm Correct ??

Question about Battery calibrating ::

I try to Calibrate battery But after 7% ,Windows go to Hibernate Mode ( Not Fully SHutdown , )

Can Anyone Tell Me How to Format Only C drive ?? ( I recived Windows 7 CD from Hp But They Also Format Whole Pc )


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 13, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Ok , Means U Never Run Laptop On A/C Power ( when Laptop is ON)
> and U Only Charge Laptop when its Is OFF , I'm Correct ??
> 
> Question about Battery calibrating ::
> ...



No! I use both, according to my wish. Sometimes I forget to turn on the power switch, or to plug-in the charger, or sometimes I am simply too lazy to carry the charger with me while moving around. All I am saying, there is no fixed rule according to which I use my battery, but I do utilize my battery occasionally.

Also, you have to make changes to your power profiles to change the percentage at which different power management actions will be taken by the system.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> Hey guys can you all help me... I m looking to buy a laptop for around 50-55 k my main purpose is playing heavy. Games in max settings like gta 4 and would like to play gta 5  when it is available... And other heavy grahpics games i would also like to surf web and watch movies and play games online too and.. Weight, all things doesnt matter just a high end gpu...i like the new dell inspiron 15r special edition but thats dissapointed me in gpu which has only gt 630m compares to gt 540m which is not good enough  . I love the hp dv6- 6017tx , 6165tx specs which has the awesome gpu  hd 6770m  costs around 8k on flipkart. i found it awsome.. And also does 1 or 2 gb of vram really matter?? I see most of the games takes less then 1gb graphics does it really matters 1 or 2 gigs on graphic card? And i have not used hp never..just using. Compaq laptop from 4 years..and still working good but cant play games on it no gpu and very low specs. And also i5 2.6 ghz processor is better or i7 2.2 ghz??  Sorry for so many questions dont get mad on me lol.



Sad, to tell you those hp dv6 laptops have been officially discontinued from hp india. Core-i7 is a quad core laptop (2.2x4 Ghz) and core-i5 is a dual core (2.6x2 Ghz). 
Better to buy a new samsung series 5 550p laptop with core-i5 and GT 650M 2GB graphics for 50k approx.

Model Number: NP550P5C-S01IN


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

Looked at following Laptop ::
NP550P5C-S02IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India

All Specifications are good But GC is DDR3....


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> All Specifications are good But GC is DDR3....



it doesn't matter that much it is still more than 30% better than HD 6770M DDR5.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> it doesn't matter that much it is still more than 30% better than HD 6770M DDR5.



Anyways..... Can U Please Tell me How to Format Only C Drive ?? ( Is there any Solution ??)


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Sad, to tell you those hp dv6 laptops have been officially discontinued from hp india. Core-i7 is a quad core laptop (2.2x4 Ghz) and core-i5 is a dual core (2.6x2 Ghz).
> Better to buy a new samsung series 5 550p laptop with core-i5 and GT 650M 2GB graphics for 50k approx.
> 
> Model Number: NP550P5C-S01IN



Oh sad  bad luck i checked some sites they are still have them and selling may be i can find at a local store? Not hp some other local sellers? Reply me asap ty and 1 or 2 gb of graphics really matters?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Anyways..... Can U Please Tell me How to Format Only C Drive ?? ( Is there any Solution ??)



First tell me why you want to format C: drive?


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> First tell me why you want to format C: drive?


Right Now I'm Not formatting , i'm Just asking for Future ,iF any BIG Problem Occurs ( as HP cd'd only supports Full HDD format , which delete My Whole data)

I Just Recieved Call Back from HP for WArrety Extenstion.....HP carewala said 6300rs for ONLY 2 years onsite warrenty (No accidental cover) , when i Told Him That "SIMTECH COMPUTRONICS , DADAR" Gives me warrenty at just 4500rs.....then he said Its Not Possible, Its Must be 1 year warrenty....so i told Him  4500rs are for 2 years , then he disconnect Phone....

WHAT Happens to This HP Care ??? Why HP call center telling 6300rs for 2 years where local HP service center gives me at 4500rs ??


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Best is to format C: drive and install windows 7 by downloading from microsoft and using your key written in the bottom of the laptop.
2 years warranty is for laptops under 90 days, you forget to tell him.
6300 bucks is for complete cover including accidental damage cover, not sure one or two year in your case but it is of one year for after 90 days warranty buyer.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Best is to format C: drive and install windows 7 by downloading from microsoft and using your key written in the bottom of the laptop.
> 2 years warranty is for laptops under 90 days, you forget to tell him.
> 6300 bucks is for complete cover including accidental damage cover, not sure one or two year in your case but it is of one year for after 90 days warranty buyer.



I Also tell him same , but this HP call Center wala is Not agree with me.....
SO I'm Going to Extending warrenty for 2 Years ( ONSITE) , Tommorow at DADAR !!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 13, 2012)

6300 bucks is for warranty extension without accidental cover.There's no provision in hp to extend accidental cover.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> 6300 bucks is for warranty extension without accidental cover.There's no provision in hp to extend accidental cover.



No, we can extend I was in same doubt with this but it has been cleared by hp engineer. I think only a few dealers can provide you extended accidental cover. It cost approx 1500 more than normal 4500 warranty extension.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> it doesn't matter that much it is still more than 30% better than HD 6770M DDR5.



It won't perform the same if the RAM is DDR3 instead of DDR5.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> No, we can extend I was in same doubt with this but it has been cleared by hp engineer. I think only a few dealers can provide you extended accidental cover. It cost approx 1500 more than normal 4500 warranty extension.



Jaane do baba.....Its too difficult to get "Accidental COver " ( even after call on 18004254999 )...so Better i Buy Normal 2 year EXT. Warrenty......

Can AnyOne Tell me , Why HP Discontinue 6165tx Model ( One Of Most/Hot Seller Model by HP )just Months ago ?? Any Reason ??


----------



## red dragon (Jul 13, 2012)

Are you guys sure that hp is providing extended warranty,not those creepy third parties/dealers.And all those service engineers are employees of those dealers(their ignorance and apathy is understandable)!!
Asking this because hp does not even have a single service centre of their own,all of those service centres in India are run by some third party or other!
Only their corporate clients get direct hp service.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Are you guys sure that hp is providing extended warranty,not those creepy third parties/dealers.And all those service engineers are employees of those dealers(their ignorance and apathy is understandable)!!
> Asking this because hp does not even have a single service centre of their own,all of those service centres in India are run by some third party or other!
> Only their corporate clients get direct hp service.



I Just Chat(online/Internet) With HP care , and They said At dadar, Mumbai ( Where I'm going to Extending warrenty ) is Autorized Dealer and They having rights to Extend Warrenty too !!

Yes , I Agree With U...HP Don't have any OWN service center( Like SOny had) , all are 3rd Party , Which are Not Providing Good Service( OFFSITE) at all!!


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 13, 2012)

Now the Speccy Software shows about 47c to 52c in idle or while surfing web  and on playing Call Of Duty Black OPS its showing about 65c to 72c. Is it normal now, but why speedfan software was showing more temperature ?


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Jaane do baba.....Its too difficult to get "Accidental COver " ( even after call on 18004254999 )...so Better i Buy Normal 2 year EXT. Warrenty......
> 
> Can AnyOne Tell me , Why HP Discontinue 6165tx Model ( One Of Most/Hot Seller Model by HP )just Months ago ?? Any Reason ??



It's your money do as you wish. 



amargawade90 said:


> I Just Chat(online/Internet) With HP care , and They said At dadar, Mumbai ( Where I'm going to Extending warrenty ) is Autorized Dealer and They having rights to Extend Warrenty too !!
> 
> Yes , I Agree With U...HP Don't have any OWN service center( Like SOny had) , all are 3rd Party , Which are Not Providing Good Service( OFFSITE) at all!!



No, hp is providing onsite services from intarvo technology including extended warranty. And they are superb! in their work.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Are you guys sure that hp is providing extended warranty,not those creepy third parties/dealers.And all those service engineers are employees of those dealers(their ignorance and apathy is understandable)!!
> Asking this because hp does not even have a single service centre of their own,all of those service centres in India are run by some third party or other!
> Only their corporate clients get direct hp service.



AFAIK HP service centers are operated via third party companies as you said.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> AFAIK HP service centers are operated via third party companies as you said.



Yea, with intarvo technology.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> No, hp is providing onsite services from intarvo technology including extended warranty. And they are superb! in their work.



Onsite Service may be Good But OFFSITE Service is too BAD !!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 13, 2012)

^^I agree...!!!offsite is just PATHETIC!!!


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 14, 2012)

i know this is a stupid question but should i sell my dv6121 tx and get that samsung one with gt650m?


----------



## vgr (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey i'm in kerla now and my idle temperature seems to have shot up to 55-60 degrees!!!$#@$#$%
it used to be only around 40-45 in bangalore...
I took my laptop out from the AC room into the balcony... i just hope this didn't mess up anything on the inside too bad....
this sure does suck....
any suggestions apart from going to a HP center?



Prongs298 said:


> i know this is a stupid question but should i sell my dv6121 tx and get that samsung one with gt650m?


well if u get a good deal then why not 
but Id be wary Samsung....
they don't builf things that last any more...


----------



## red dragon (Jul 14, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> i know this is a stupid question but should i sell my dv6121 tx and get that samsung one with gt650m?



By all means yesss!!
Samsung are making great laptops these days!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> By all means yesss!!
> Samsung are making great laptops these days!!



I m also going to buy that one now which one do u recommend i5 or i7 my main purpose is just gaming heavy gaming on max settings i m not  gonna use any 3d software or anything like that  and nvidia gt 650m is better then radeon hd 6770m?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> nvidia gt 650m is better then radeon hd 6770m?



Almost one and a half times better.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 14, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> I m also going to buy that one now which one do u recommend i5 or i7 my main purpose is just gaming heavy gaming on max settings i m not  gonna use any 3d software or anything like that  and nvidia gt 650m is better then radeon hd 6770m?



Yes ...Its Better than 6770m but But Buy Laptop which have 650m ( DDR5) GC.....DDR5 have Little faster than DDR3 ( Only for 650m)

Guys.....My laptops Black Screen problem ( Which  state eairlier )Still Not solved ...From Morning , its Two Times happen!!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 14, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Yes ...Its Better than 6770m but But Buy Laptop which have 650m ( DDR5) GC.....DDR5 have Little faster than DDR3 ( Only for 650m)
> 
> Guys.....My laptops Black Screen problem ( Which  state eairlier )Still Not solved ...From Morning , its Two Times happen!!


you might need to reinstall the OS... better to contact hp tech....


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> you might need to reinstall the OS... better to contact hp tech....



Within Two Months I Already formatted 3-4 Times (  Format Done Before just 15 days ago)


----------



## red dragon (Jul 14, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys.....My laptops Black Screen problem ( Which  state eairlier )Still Not solved ...From Morning , its Two Times happen!!


The dv6 magic has started!!
Most probably it is hardware issue,can you seen the desktop icons if you flash a torchlight on the black screen?


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> The dv6 magic has started!!
> Most probably it is hardware issue,can you seen the desktop icons if you flash a torchlight on the black screen?



No....Its Fully Black ( Like Screen never starts....But Keyboard/Touchpad Light Is On)


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Almost one and a half times better.



Cool beans tyvm



amargawade90 said:


> Yes ...Its Better than 6770m but But Buy Laptop which have 650m ( DDR5) GC.....DDR5 have Little faster than DDR3 ( Only for 650m)
> 
> Guys.....My laptops Black Screen problem ( Which  state eairlier )Still Not solved ...From Morning , its Two Times happen!!



Oh no.. I cant find any laptop in my range with ddr5 just ddr3 which is samsung..and have a awesome blast specs i dont wanna lose it..does ddr5 is not negotiable? I think i can get a difference Of maximum 6-7 fraps in game I m confused  please reply me friends dont want to compromise with gaming  damn


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 14, 2012)

*all right guys my dv6 is up for sale. i know its stupid but any takers are welcome - see this thread, i will post recent pictures on request - *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/150089-hp-dv6-6121tx-review.html


----------



## red dragon (Jul 14, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> No....Its Fully Black ( Like Screen never starts....But Keyboard/Touchpad Light Is On)



Are you 100%sure?
Did you check the screen with a torch?


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> The dv6 magic has started!!
> Most probably it is hardware issue,can you seen the desktop icons if you flash a torchlight on the black screen?



Are you saying that an electronic device failure can never occur?? I had my previous compaq and it gave me more trouble initially than my current hp... And not everyone can afford a macbook


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 14, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Are you 100%sure?
> Did you check the screen with a torch?



Not yet....When Again This Problem Occurs then I will Test With My Nokia 5800 Dual LED Tourch !!


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 15, 2012)

Is it not allowed to do further partition in HP Dv6-6165tx as one HP representative told so ?? I tried to do partition of C Drive but after that many software stopped working so i had to perform recovery  If it is allowed please tell how to do ? Is it true that VLC Player is also not allowed by HP ? Then is there any solution for .flv files and other hd files ( MPC and codecs are not working properly ) ?


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Is it not allowed to do further partition in HP Dv6-6165tx as one HP representative told so ?? I tried to do partition of C Drive but after that many software stopped working so i had to perform recovery  If it is allowed please tell how to do ? Is it true that VLC Player is also not allowed by HP ? Then is there any solution for .flv files and other hd files ( MPC and codecs are not working properly ) ?



U can Do Partion Only Half Of Size HDD....( like i having C = ~350Gb And E = ~ 340 Gb)
Yes , VLC is  Not Not Allowed by HP ( When My Laptop Speakers STOPS working , I called/chat with hp , and they ask me which Music and Video Player U used... I Tell Him Truth that I'm using VLC and Itune.....After than they said "By Installing VLC U Void ur warrenty therefor We can not claimed ur warrenty now..")( therefor i needs to used Offsite warrenty and go to Service center for repairing)

I'm still Using VLC just make sure that when Any Problem comes, First Remove VLC and Clean Registry by Many Registery Cleaner....


----------



## red dragon (Jul 15, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Are you saying that an electronic device failure can never occur?? I had my previous compaq and it gave me more trouble initially than my current hp... And not everyone can afford a macbook



Where did I say that!?
This black screen thing is not uncommon in dv6 laptops,I have already seen two(one with SB other old).
What has a Macbook or my affordability got to do with it!?


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Where did I say that!?
> This black screen thing is not uncommon in dv6 laptops,I have already seen two(one with SB other old).
> What has a Macbook or my affordability got to do with it!?


you seem to be an apple fanboy and trying to find loops in all other brands.... i also like apple brands but that doesnt mean you look down upon other brands!!!


----------



## sachin99 (Jul 15, 2012)

I own 6121TX[Out of warranty;It expired last month].. From 2 days I am getting a strange error message in BIOS during startup.. "*SMART test error. Hard disk is likely to fail in future.Please backup the data and replace the hard drive.ERROR 301*" and also I am getting a very low transfer rates and low performance..Booting takes around 2mins..

    I showed it to a service center guy in bangalore he said it costs 6k to put a nu 500GB hdd (He also told for 320GB 7.2k coz he has to get 320gb disk from sales and its not in service center..LOL) and 4.7k for 1 year warranty extension.My question is cant i extend my warranty first and then replace d drive??
Or is der any way to solve SMART error??


----------



## red dragon (Jul 15, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> you seem to be an apple fanboy and trying to find loops in all other brands.... i also like apple brands but that doesnt mean you look down upon other brands!!!



Not really!I like good products from hp,Dell,Sony also!
Simply do not like laptops like dv6,inspirons etc.


----------



## dx1 (Jul 15, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> I own 6121TX[Out of warranty;It expired last month].. From 2 days I am getting a strange error message in BIOS during startup.. "*SMART test error. Hard disk is likely to fail in future.Please backup the data and replace the hard drive.ERROR 301*" and also I am getting a very low transfer rates and low performance..Booting takes around 2mins..
> 
> I showed it to a service center guy in bangalore he said it costs 6k to put a nu 500GB hdd (He also told for 320GB 7.2k coz he has to get 320gb disk from sales and its not in service center..LOL) and 4.7k for 1 year warranty extension.My question is cant i extend my warranty first and then replace d drive??
> Or is der any way to solve SMART error??



listen man u are in a great mess........

It is the same thing which happened to me a few months back. My computer repeatedly showed that my HDD is about to crash but i like an idiot overlooked.

The messages were not from BIOS but Win7. And then my HDD crashed .... .... NO BACKUP nothing...my entire games, movies, images collection got lost.

*SO PLEASE BACKUP NOW IMMEDIATELY...*

...same problem happened with my friends compaq , HDD gone(no warnings though). But eh was able to recover most of the things by using a SATA to USB cable. waiting for the cable since eternity...


----------



## sachin99 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^K..Thanks for ur response..Btw as i said i went to service centre to replace my HDD.





> He told it costs 6k to put a nu 500GB hdd (He also told for 320GB 7.2k coz he has to get 320gb disk from sales and its not in service center..LOL) and 4.7k for 1 year warranty extension.My question is cant i extend my warranty first and then replace d drive?? Or is der any way to solve SMART error??


What to do about this?? Do I have to pay for both replacing d drive and warranty extension??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys.....After sending POP to HP chat care....They Update it My Warrenty Status , But They Still Giving me OFFSITE warrenty ( Without standard accidental cover)  !!!

Warranty type:  	Base Warranty
Service type:  	Wty: HP HW Maintenance Offsite Support
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	Apr 25, 2012
End date:  	Apr 24, 2013
Service level:  	Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Standard Parts Logistics
Standard Material Handling
Global Coverage
Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Customer Pickup at RepairCtr
Customer delivers to RepairCtr
Std Turn-Around
No Usage Limitation
Deliverables:  	Offsite Support & Materials
Hardware Problem Diagnosis

Service type:  	Wty: HP Support for Initial Setup
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	Apr 25, 2012
End date:  	Jul 23, 2012
Service level:  	NextAvail TechResource Remote
Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Unlimited Named Callers
2 Hr Remote Response
Deliverables:  	Initial Setup Assistance


Where "HP Support for Initial Setup" is not updated  , its expring on 23july !!

EDIT :: After chatting with HP , they said "HP Support for Initial Setup"" is Software warrenty (90days) , so its not much IMP. (and its correctly updated too)

Guys , HP chat care wala saying ,  6165tx is not coming with ONSITE warrenty.....can anyone confirm ?? if 6165tx is coming with ONSITE then please share ur SERIAL number and POP , so i can tell hp care that )

He is not agree that 6165 comes with ONSITE warrenty +accidental cover.........Please anyone share POP and serial Number with me....


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 16, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys.....After sending POP to HP chat care....They Update it My Warrenty Status , But They Still Giving me OFFSITE warrenty ( Without standard accidental cover)  !!!
> 
> Warranty type:  	Base Warranty
> Service type:  	Wty: HP HW Maintenance Offsite Support
> ...


they are bullshitting with you. it comes with onsite support, however im not sure about accidental damage....


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 16, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> they are bullshitting with you. it comes with onsite support, however im not sure about accidental damage....


i Know that , But Hp Chat care walla , Asking for My friend's HP 6165tx Pop ( When I Told Him that , My Friends got ONSITE warrenty , that time he asked me for comfirmation )
Can u please sent me Pop and Serial Number!!! Please !!


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 16, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> i Know that , But Hp Chat care walla , Asking for My friend's HP 6165tx Pop ( When I Told Him that , My Friends got ONSITE warrenty , that time he asked me for comfirmation )
> Can u please sent me Pop and Serial Number!!! Please !!


whats POP??


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 17, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> whats POP??



Proof Of Purchase - Bill !!!

Please Help me , mate !!

Common Guys...Please Help Me !!! I needs urgent Help...Any user of 6165tx Please share his PoP, so i can also claimed the ONSITE Warrenty!!

Still No Help From 6165 Users.......Please Send me PoP , so i can also get same benifit which ur getting !!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2012)

^
Actually, they do look for serial numbers on the laptops. 
If the bill contains any such details, then you wont be able to fool them.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 17, 2012)

Today , i first call to 18004254999 and tell them my warrenty issue , CARE wala said HP Laptop have 1 year ONSITE warrenty...for complaing call  on " 1800 11 2267".
then I Contact 1800112267 for regarding warrenty issue......But They said that According To My Laptop Serial Number i having OFFSITE warrenty !! They can not do anything !!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2012)

Call up the first number and tell them you need a engineer to visit you. 
They usually oblige straightaway after making sure you do have a genuine problem that needs tech support.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 17, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Call up the first number and tell them you need a engineer to visit you.
> They usually oblige straightaway after making sure you do have a genuine problem that needs tech support.



They Even Can not send any Eng. to My Home.......as I'm having OFFSITE warrenty !!
I Must Go to service center , if any problem comes to my laptop !! Anyways...

Can Anyone tell me , From Last week one DRive is showing "Computer" - "HP_TOOLS" ....Whats The use of this ?? How to Hide it again ??
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/5444/snap1at.png


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2012)

If the guy says you ave onsite warranty, then ask him to send a tech guy, that's what I meant. Dont tell them what type of support you have. Always assume that you have onsite support and talk accordingly...

Thats just the HP recovery tools. Thin its a backup copy of the BIOS. I deleted mine when I found it. 

To hide it right click on My computer > Manage 
Then select Disk management from the left pane in the window that opens.
Then right click on the drive > Change drive letter and paths
Then remove any letters from the box that appears. That should do it.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 17, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> If the guy says you ave onsite warranty, then ask him to send a tech guy, that's what I meant. Dont tell them what type of support you have. Always assume that you have onsite support and talk accordingly...
> 
> Thats just the HP recovery tools. Thin its a backup copy of the BIOS. I deleted mine when I found it.
> 
> ...


Ok.i got It !!
Will have some problem , if i removed ??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2012)

Not really. As long as you have a suitable windows disk (of the type that your lap came with) with you, No. Its all you really need (and the drivers of course)


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally , Today I Bought +2 Years Extended warrenty at 5500Rs.
And About Standard Warrenty Problem , Dealer Tells , If U Haves any problem( with accidental cover )I can go to their shop and they will Do further action!!


----------



## saajan4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*guys! help me plz!
Since i purchased my 6165tx on 16th april 2012 im facing a lot of problems like the laptop is working too slow. i read the previous posts and users suggested to format c drive.....so i should format through recovery disc or clean format through other win 7 disc?? if i install clean windows then wot abt the hp softwares,graphic card softwares,drivers,etc????
where will i get those???

HELP PLZZZZZ..*


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> *guys! help me plz!
> Since i purchased my 6165tx on 16th april 2012 im facing a lot of problems like the laptop is working too slow. i read the previous posts and users suggested to format c drive.....so i should format through recovery disc or clean format through other win 7 disc?? if i install clean windows then wot abt the hp softwares,graphic card softwares,drivers,etc????
> where will i get those???
> 
> HELP PLZZZZZ..*



It seems to be problem of windows OS, may be some virus or program made the OS slow. Backup your data from C drive and use recovery discs to fix.

It's better to to call hp service engineer for help.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 19, 2012)

*After Purchasing Warrenty Today , My Status gets updated , Now as show as below ::*

Warranty type:  	HP Care Pack
Service type:  	3 Day, 9x5, Onsite Support, 3 year

Service type:  	HWM Onsite
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	Apr 25, 2012
End date:  	Apr 24, 2015
Service level:  	No Specified Restoration Time
Third Coverage Day
No Specified Repair Time
No Limitation
No Special Coverage
Standard
Standard Material Handling
Not Applicable
Country Coverage
Next available tech resource
Next available tech resource
Standard
Std office hrs std office days
Deliverables:  	Onsite Support
Material
HW Problem Diagnosis

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BElow Above Status ,*
* Its Showing this too !!! ::*

Warranty type:  	Base Warranty
Service type:  	Wty: HP HW Maintenance Offsite Support
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	Apr 25, 2012
End date:  	Apr 24, 2013
Service level:  	Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Standard Parts Logistics
Standard Material Handling
Global Coverage
Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Customer Pickup at RepairCtr
Customer delivers to RepairCtr
Std Turn-Around
No Usage Limitation
Deliverables:  	Offsite Support & Materials
Hardware Problem Diagnosis

Service type:  	Wty: HP Support for Initial Setup
Status:  	Active
Start date:  	Apr 25, 2012
End date:  	Jul 23, 2012
Service level:  	NextAvail TechResource Remote
Std Office Hrs Std Office Days
Unlimited Named Callers
2 Hr Remote Response
Deliverables:  	Initial Setup Assistance

----------------------------------------------------------

After Comapring mY Onsite warrenty to "samudragupta"  warrenty , I just Found One Difference , it is Mine is on 3rd day COverage , where "samudragupta" haves Next day Coverage !!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 19, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> *After Purchasing Warrenty Today , My Status gets updated , Now as show as below ::*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt matter that much buddy, Onsite is onsite. Even though mine (dv4 not dv6) says onsite next day, i got it only after a week. I wasnt in a hurry though. They asked me if a week later was fine, I said yes.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 19, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Doesnt matter that much buddy, Onsite is onsite. Even though mine (dv4 not dv6) says onsite next day, i got it only after a week. I wasnt in a hurry though. They asked me if a week later was fine, I said yes.



However, next business day onsite support is something they are legally obliged to provide as per the terms and conditions...


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Any News on a Nvidia 650M equipped dv6 model in India yet .??
Been waitin for like forever now ..!


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 20, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Any News on a Nvidia 650M equipped dv6 model in India yet .??
> Been waitin for like forever now ..!



Buy Samsung then !!!


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 20, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Buy Samsung then !!!



Samsung does not have GDDR5 version of 650M , Also they do not have Full HD ..!


----------



## rider (Jul 20, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> Samsung does not have GDDR5 version of 650M , Also they do not have Full HD ..!



Samsung laptop is a complete VFM, don't expect hp dv6 with GDDR5 and 1080p screen under 75k.
Samsung has incredible 900p LED screen with 300 nit luminescence and JBL speakers with sub-woofer.


----------



## soumyaxyz (Jul 20, 2012)

rider said:


> Samsung laptop is a complete VFM, don't expect hp dv6 with GDDR5 and 1080p screen under 75k.
> Samsung has incredible 900p LED screen with 300 nit luminescence and JBL speakers with sub-woofer.



yes at the moment Samsung Series 5 NP550P is the best in this class
a frnd jst bought 1 a week back for around 56.5k and its really awesome.
The screen and the speaker are really something ! wud have lovd in my 6165tx


----------



## sasha007 (Jul 21, 2012)

soumyaxyz said:


> yes at the moment Samsung Series 5 NP550P is the best in this class
> a frnd jst bought 1 a week back for around 56.5k and its really awesome.
> The screen and the speaker are really something ! wud have lovd in my 6165tx



I wud b ready to buy dv6 @ 75k with gddr5 . If only they launch it in India first


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys , Can any one tell me how to Install/Run "Application and DRiver Recovery DVD" ( Which COmes , when i ordering Windows 7 Disk( WIn 7 - 2CD's and for Drivers -1 CD) , There is No option for Running cd ( Like Autorun.exe etc....)


----------



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys , Can any one tell me how to Install/Run "Application and DRiver Recovery DVD" ( Which COmes , when i ordering Windows 7 Disk( WIn 7 - 2CD's and for Drivers -1 CD) , There is No option for Running cd ( Like Autorun.exe etc....)



in BIOS enable boot priority to DVD optical drive..


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 22, 2012)

Please Help me, I'm not able to turn on Bluetooth in Hp Dv6-6165tx as HP Connection manager saying it is off and when i try to make it on it says "disabled by Device manager" ( But the light in keyboard is working with white light) and in control panel it says that " Bluetooth Radio Device is not available ", quite strange, and yes i also performed recovery but nothing happened. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 22, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Please Help me, I'm not able to turn on Bluetooth in Hp Dv6-6165tx as HP Connection manager saying it is off and when i try to make it on it says "disabled by Device manager" ( But the light in keyboard is working with white light) and in control panel it says that " Bluetooth Radio Device is not available ", quite strange, and yes i also performed recovery but nothing happened. Please help me. Thanks.



Just Go to "DEVICE Manager" and Enable it !!


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 22, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Just Go to "DEVICE Manager" and Enable it !!



In Device Manager There is no Bluetooth Device available


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 22, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> In Device Manager There is no Bluetooth Device available



May Be U Unistalled Driver.....Please download Bluetooth driver on hp site  and then its should work !!! otherwise call to HP Care !!


----------



## CloudS (Jul 22, 2012)

Will taking out the HDD and putting the same back in, void the warranty? I don't think there's any sticker to be removed or anything for warranty.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 23, 2012)

CloudS said:


> Will taking out the HDD and putting the same back in, void the warranty? I don't think there's any sticker to be removed or anything for warranty.



not at all because there are no stickers on the hdd or screws ..so u can withoud voiding warranty,but why are you doing so ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 23, 2012)

^^Bro,there isn't any sticker...I even opened the entire laptop myself and my warranty is intact....But be careful.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 23, 2012)

hey every one i wanted to know that is the sound coming from left beats speaker=right beats speaker ,,cz in my case right >>left ,,is it any problem??


----------



## rider (Jul 23, 2012)

Do Sound Test


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 23, 2012)

will you please tell in detail ,am i supposed to hear that sound from that video?


----------



## rider (Jul 23, 2012)

yes


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello , Today After complaining Hp about the bluetooth problem an engineer came here to check hardware and said that hardware is ok and told to perform recovery, huh again recovery !!!! anyway one thing after the engineer went i noticed that in f12 button ( the button that displays the indication of wireless connection in My Hp dv6-6165tx ) some red colour is emitted/coming extra below the button /key side also ( it is looking like as if someone has picked up the button/keys to some height and from the gap the light is coming though am not sure ), it is quite strange but i want to know if this is normal or the engineer did something wrong while checking the hardware , I wanted to upload the picture but This forum is not allowing to post any photo and every time says upload failed even i make the file size lower  please help me. And yes one more thing, i re-installed the drivers and now the bluetooth is working but in HP connection manager it is showing " disabled by device manager" .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 23, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> I wanted to upload the picture but This forum is not allowing to post any photo and every time says upload failed even i make the file size lower  please help me. And yes one more thing, i re-installed the drivers and now the bluetooth is working but in HP connection manager it is showing " disabled by device manager" .



Its not working currently, applogies for the inconvenience. Upload your pic to any image sharing site like imgur.com and post them b/w


----------



## rider (Jul 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its not working currently, applogies for the inconvenience. Upload your pic to any image sharing site like imgur.com and post them b/w  tags. :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> How much time it would take to allow to upload and change avatar? It's over a month, you guys didn't fix yet.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 24, 2012)

OKAY, HERE ARE MY PICTURES OF THE KEYBOARD
*i.imgur.com/5CQtv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZN0eC.jpg


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> OKAY, HERE ARE MY PICTURES OF THE KEYBOARD
> *i.imgur.com/5CQtv.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/ZN0eC.jpg



its looks Normal mate...Even My 6165tx also emittes light below key...( but little less compare to urs )



rider said:


> How much time it would take to allow to upload and change avatar? It's over a month, you guys didn't fix yet.



Last 1 Month I trying Upload Avatar but its Always failed to upload/saving!! Please fix it ASAP !!


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 24, 2012)

rider said:


> yes



hey it is confirmed sound from the left one is little creeky and less


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Guys , i have Little problem with " HP coolsense" !! I always sets "Coolest Mode" ,but after every reboot , Its Restore back to " Performance Optimized Mode"( blue dot on "" Performance Optimized Mode", after every reboots).....Why this happens ?? Why Its can not save our settings permentaly ??


----------



## soumyaxyz (Jul 24, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys , i have Little problem with " HP coolsense" !! I always sets "Coolest Mode" ,but after every reboot , Its Restore back to " Performance Optimized Mode"( blue dot on "" Performance Optimized Mode", after every reboots).....Why this happens ?? Why Its can not save our settings permentaly ??




I don't have any idea why it doesn't  save settings permanently  but why do u need to set it so?
I find the automatic switching pretty damn spot on [as in it switches to coolest mode as soon as the laptop starts to heat up(sorry nevr noted the cpu temp 4 the crossovr) and switchs back to  Performance Optimized Mode  in due time]


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 24, 2012)

Guys I have a problem..Earlier uopn pressing Fn+esc a window with serial no etc used to pop up..Also fn+b used to trigger beats ON/OFF...but now,nothing is happenning...Any idea why!??
Please help.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I m facing issues in my 6121tx while playing battlefield 3. The game starts but graphics doesn't load in fullscreen and it open a maximized window. The game seems to be working when I press (windows start+tab). Also the mouse doen't work in menu. 

Any fixes for 6770m ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Get the latest display driver;I had a similar issue with BF3,but an update to CCC v12.6 solved this problem.



Guys,anyone knows why Fn+Esc or Fn+B isn't working in my laptop??


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 25, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^Get the latest display driver;I had a similar issue with BF3,but an update to CCC v12.6 solved this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,anyone knows why Fn+Esc or Fn+B isn't working in my laptop??



its not working in mine too i think that u have another window installed cz i have installed professional ,try installing drivers that are of hp ,,blah blah it may work but i am not sure,,,


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ 
I have Win 7 Ultimate 64bit on my laptop

edit-The shortcuts are now working.It happened becoz I had restricted an app in startup.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 25, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> I have Win 7 Ultimate 64bit on my laptop
> 
> edit-The shortcuts are now working.It happened becoz I had restricted an app in startup.



which app please let me know....???


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guys, I have a query regarding my 6140.
The battery light (at the right side, next to the power connector)is always on. Even if the battery is drained completely, it is always white.
I dont remember since when it is acting like this, but its irritating at night.
Any solution to this?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 25, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> which app please let me know....???



In msconfig,there was something called HP QuickLaunch.Permit it to run at startup.



arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys, I have a query regarding my 6140.
> The battery light (at the right side, next to the power connector)is always on. Even if the battery is drained completely, it is always white.
> I dont remember since when it is acting like this, but its irritating at night.
> Any solution to this?



What happens while charging the battery,is it not red@??
Try this-take your battery out,and without any external power source connected,keep the power bytton pressed for about 1min.Then reconnect battery and check if it helps.


----------



## sachin99 (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys, Please some1 help me..I own a 6121(Expired warranty)..My harddisk is showing some damaged sectors n SMART error in bios..I went to service centre he's charging 7k to replace my HD with 320GB spare n some 5k for warranty extension..

      So if i buy a 320GB(from ebay 3.5k approx) HD n replace it myself n then after whether i will be able to claim for warranty extension??(OR is it possible to extend warranty first n then replace d HD for free??)


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 26, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> Guys, Please some1 help me..I own a 6121(Expired warranty)..My harddisk is showing some damaged sectors n SMART error in bios..I went to service centre he's charging 7k to replace my HD with 320GB spare n some 5k for warranty extension..
> 
> So if i buy a 320GB(from ebay 3.5k approx) HD n replace it myself n then after whether i will be able to claim for warranty extension??(OR is it possible to extend warranty first n then replace d HD for free??)



If u Extend Warrenty first , Still They will Not allowed to u , replace HDD free of cost.........they will charge for it ( Not confirmed) , IMO , Please contact HP for that and ask same question them !!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> Guys, Please some1 help me..I own a 6121(Expired warranty)..My harddisk is showing some damaged sectors n SMART error in bios..I went to service centre he's charging 7k to replace my HD with 320GB spare n some 5k for warranty extension..
> 
> So if i buy a 320GB(from ebay 3.5k approx) HD n replace it myself n then after whether i will be able to claim for warranty extension??(OR is it possible to extend warranty first n then replace d HD for free??)



Just don't tell them its defective. If ever they find it out, replace it by yourself and then apply to extend.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 27, 2012)

hello friends please tell me a descent laptop cooler under 1k ..i cant extend my budget beyond this ....i will use my laptop for programming basically and use it on bed or ....lap so please tell me according to my requirements ,,,is cooler master notepal l1 good enough ???for my requirements


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 27, 2012)

^
If programming is what you are going to do, then a cooling pad is just a waste of 1k. I'm assuming you have the dv6 series - just use the Intel GPU when not gaming. That'll keep the temperatures nice and comfortable.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 27, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> If programming is what you are going to do, then a cooling pad is just a waste of 1k. I'm assuming you have the dv6 series - just use the Intel GPU when not gaming. That'll keep the temperatures nice and comfortable.



Yes...........Used Only Intel GPU when not using heavy game , Full hd video editting etc. and Most important , Set HP coolsense to "COOLEST MODE" when ur on bed......this will help U better than any cooling pad !!!
Or use DESI jugaad , by putting two books side of laptop  ( this will reduce ur laptop temp. by ~5C when u playing any games)


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

hey friends having dv6 is there minute amount of current flowing through whole body vz while charging it i can feel current thorugh whole body like above the lid and by sides of touchpad tell me whether is it a issue or not ,,,?
and also i wanted laptop cooler cz on bed running linux is quite hot i cant find any way to switch gpu successfully inspite of searching for 2 weeks ...


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 28, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> hey friends having dv6 is there minute amount of current flowing through whole body vz while charging it i can feel current thorugh whole body like above the lid and by sides of touchpad tell me whether is it a issue or not ,,,?
> and also i wanted laptop cooler cz on bed running linux is quite hot i cant find any way to switch gpu successfully inspite of searching for 2 weeks ...



I also have some feels when its new ,Its feels like small vibration when u   swipe u hand on it !! But after 1 Month , its gonne automatically !!
( But I Personally like this vibration feels , anyways)


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

is it a earthing problem .....in the wiring of the house cz ,,,when i connect charger in college building ,,,i dont feel those vibrations


----------



## enkay3987 (Jul 28, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> hello friends please tell me a descent laptop cooler under 1k ..i cant extend my budget beyond this ....i will use my laptop for programming basically and use it on bed or ....lap so please tell me according to my requirements ,,,is cooler master notepal l1 good enough ???for my requirements



just get yourself a wooden board or something to keep your laptop on... that would be a cheap and nice solution.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys......After 2 weeks , Black screen errors come back again....... I tried to flash light on it but screen is fully OFF......One common think i notice is :: whenver black screen problem comes ....my laptop getting HOT and fan speed also too high !!


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys......After 2 weeks , Black screen errors come back again....... I tried to flash light on it but screen is fully OFF......One common think i notice is :: whenver black screen problem comes ....my laptop getting HOT and fan speed also too high !!



There is something wrong with your laptop dude. Call hp and explain your problems.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 29, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> I also have some feels when its new ,Its feels like small vibration when u   swipe u hand on it !! But after 1 Month , its gonne automatically !!
> ( But I Personally like this vibration feels , anyways)



earthing problem. this may differ socket from socket.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 29, 2012)

rider said:


> There is something wrong with your laptop dude. Call hp and explain your problems.


I will contact them very soon ( But this problem occurs very few times , so i can convience them ( HP engg.??) !!


----------



## akshayb (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys,

I came across HP pavilion M6 at a HP store and i fell in love with the looks instantly, I wonder why it isn't there on HP's site.

Buy HP Pavillion M6 1005TX Laptops in Chennai India,Compare HP Pavillion M6 1005TX Laptops Prices,Best Online Deals in HP Pavillion M6 1005TX Laptops with specifications & reviews,Discount Offers & Buying Guides

Do you guys suggest the M6 or anything else? I'm really impressed by HP's DV and M series built quality.


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

yea! it is one of the most good looking laptop by hp.
But first tell me your budget and requirement to buy laptop.


----------



## akshayb (Jul 30, 2012)

rider said:


> yea! it is one of the most good looking laptop by hp.
> But first tell me your budget and requirement to buy laptop.



Thanks for the reply rider,

I have a budget of 50k (+3k if worth it), I need the laptop for watching movies, playing mid/high end games, surfing the internet.
I'm very keen on buying a laptop with great built quality, metallic touches and finishes like on the HP DV series and the HP M6. What do you suggest?


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

akshayb said:


> Thanks for the reply rider,
> 
> I have a budget of 50k (+3k if worth it), I need the laptop for watching movies, playing mid/high end games, surfing the internet.
> I'm very keen on buying a laptop with great built quality, metallic touches and finishes like on the HP DV series and the HP M6. What do you suggest?



umm as per the specs of M6 it has HD 7650M GPU which is made to enjoy latest games in low or medium setting. Don't expect good graphics like samsung np550 and dell inspiron special editions.
Samsung is the best for gaming, go to the market and check the laptop looks it is nicely designed but name metal made but it shines like it.


----------



## akshayb (Jul 30, 2012)

rider said:


> umm as per the specs of M6 it has HD 7650M GPU which is made to enjoy latest games in low or medium setting. Don't expect good graphics like samsung np550 and dell inspiron special editions.
> Samsung is the best for gaming, go to the market and check the laptop looks it is nicely designed but name metal made but it shines like it.



I think you got the graphics wrong bro, its HD 7670M on the M6, I know that the Samsung NP550 has nVidia 650 and the inspiron 15R SE has 7730M and are superior than the HD 7670M on the M6, But do they make a lot of difference?

Say for example i get around 50fps on a high end game on the NP550 and 15R SE, will i be able to get around 45fps on the 7670M? or is the difference much more than that? I'm a noob in the gaming department so kindly help me out 

The samsung NP550 scored less in the visual department, the 15R SE is repelling me by its thickness


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone, Hooh, I don't know when i'll get rid of all the problems, Anyway, coming to the point, As i bought HP dv6-6165tx on 10th July 2012 and since then i have faced BSOD twice , i dont know why, And while playing COD Black OPS the temperature rises and reaches to 82c sometimes( the game runs smoothly though) which is scaring me and while Modelling in Sculptris Software the temperature rises and reaches 70c to 75c. Here in Ranchi the temperature is 27c and this is not an ac room. While surfing web i get 50 to 55c, Should i use any cooler, if yes please suggest one below 0.9k INR . When i updated ccc to 12.6 the display driver name changed from 6770m to 6700 series. I have seen such problems in this forum so i think its related to the new driver 12.6. Isn't it ? Now it comes to warranty. I've heard that HP is giving two year extension warranty in Rs. 1300 ( I dont know if i am eligible for it or not as this model is discontinued now ). Thanks.


----------



## amargawade90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Hello Everyone, Hooh, I don't know when i'll get rid of all the problems, Anyway, coming to the point, As i bought HP dv6-6165tx on 10th July 2012 and since then i have faced BSOD twice , i dont know why, And while playing COD Black OPS the temperature rises and reaches to 82c sometimes( the game runs smoothly though) which is scaring me and while Modelling in Sculptris Software the temperature rises and reaches 70c to 75c. Here in Ranchi the temperature is 27c and this is not an ac room. While surfing web i get 50 to 55c, Should i use any cooler, if yes please suggest one below 0.9k INR . When i updated ccc to 12.6 the display driver name changed from 6770m to 6700 series. I have seen such problems in this forum so i think its related to the new driver 12.6. Isn't it ? Now it comes to warranty. I've heard that HP is giving two year extension warranty in Rs. 1300 ( I dont know if i am eligible for it or not as this model is discontinued now ). Thanks.



When Playing Game , always put laptop on table( for better vantelition) and Switch on Fann/Open windows for Air.....
And u Can get 2 year Extended warrenty ( if u purchese before 90day) , but price will be nearly 4500-5500rs ( for me its costs me 5500rs)


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Aug 2, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> When Playing Game , always put laptop on table( for better vantelition) and Switch on Fann/Open windows for Air.....
> And u Can get 2 year Extended warrenty ( if u purchese before 90day) , but price will be nearly 4500-5500rs ( for me its costs me 5500rs)



Okay, Thanks. Even after keeping Laptop on Table and using a Chinese Notebook Cooler I'm getting that temperature. Also I'm confused as just now one HP representative told that only within 12 days after purchase we can extend warranty  That means I cant extend the warranty now ?? From where can we extend the Warranty, I mean , from online or from Local HP showroom/dealer in Ranchi, Jharkhand. Does that cover Total protection i.e ADP.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 2, 2012)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Okay, Thanks. Even after keeping Laptop on Table and using a Chinese Notebook Cooler I'm getting that temperature. Also I'm confused as just now one HP representative told that only within 12 days after purchase we can extend warranty  That means I cant extend the warranty now ?? From where can we extend the Warranty, I mean , from online or from Local HP showroom/dealer in Ranchi, Jharkhand. Does that cover Total protection i.e ADP.



Is the coolest mode on in cool sense?  Wheb i got the laptop i also gamed and temps reached 92. However ever since turning on thr coolsense mode temps are 75. For warranty extension call hp customer care.


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2012)

My laptop never reached 92*C till now!! Call hp and tell them to change cool gel.


----------



## velociraptor (Aug 6, 2012)

hey frns i want to add that corsair's 4 gb extra ram to my laptop please give me the link i tried to search it in the forum's previous pages but dint find it out .....have you played protoype 2 it uses 96%-98% of ram ,,,,so i thought to have 8 gb instead of 4 gb ...thanx in advance


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> hey frns i want to add that corsair's 4 gb extra ram to my laptop please give me the link i tried to search it in the forum's previous pages but dint find it out .....have you played protoype 2 it uses 96%-98% of ram ,,,,so i thought to have 8 gb instead of 4 gb ...thanx in advance



Transcend DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (JM1333KSN-4G)
or
Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9)

And please do response of people what they ask to you? We are here to help each other.

I asked you about disabling radeon GPU in linux.


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 6, 2012)

Guys,I'm planning to get a new m6 as a replacement for my fathers Vaio..Any idea about the price??I couldn't find it with any dealer


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I'm planning to get a new m6 as a replacement for my fathers Vaio..Any idea about the price??I couldn't find it with any dealer



why not hp envy sleekbook? It has battery life upto 8 hours.


----------



## velociraptor (Aug 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Transcend DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (JM1333KSN-4G)
> or
> Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9)
> 
> ...



thanx bro but one thing to mention i use wifi in college so cant access wifi every day or internet ,,but i am sorry i could not reply to you ..now i have replied on that post u may check it out ..all the best ,,
and thanx btw have u played prototype 2 ???

guys i want to say one thing why is it that urs all dv6  get too hot like 80 ,90 c,,dont you all think that it is quite a high temp..??

thanx dude for the links but will you please upload a video on youtube how to insert the ram i opened the backside panel too see but ,,it looks complicated ,,,and also i dont wanaa messup with this so please....


----------



## prasathlr (Aug 8, 2012)

My Display driver crashes and recovers! Very frustating when playing and Using bluestacks (Apps) 

What to do?


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> thanx bro but one thing to mention i use wifi in college so cant access wifi every day or internet ,,but i am sorry i could not reply to you ..now i have replied on that post u may check it out ..all the best ,,
> and thanx btw have u played prototype 2 ???
> 
> guys i want to say one thing why is it that urs all dv6  get too hot like 80 ,90 c,,dont you all think that it is quite a high temp..??
> ...



yes, I'm playing prototype 2 but get bored after 2-3 hours of gameplay. It's just a good game to show-off not to play.
If you think your laptop is hot even in coolest mode of coolsense, do one thing call hp and tell your problem they will send you engineer regarding to this and he will change the thermal paste and believe me temperature will drop drastically. Also ask him to put your RAM on free slot. 

Please give me link of that thread about linux gpu, i cant find.


----------



## velociraptor (Aug 9, 2012)

i dont know while i play prototype 2 it runs well than just it hangs and shows that prototype.exe has stopped working is this a driver problem???

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source/160789-perfect-linux-distro-dv6-6165tx.html

its the link to that thread


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2012)

may be this is the error of game itself that it crashes while playing. I don't think its driver problem, it works fine for me.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 9, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> My Display driver crashes and recovers! Very frustating when playing and Using bluestacks (Apps)
> 
> What to do?


happens to me when i am watching movies on vlc... i simply switch to intel graphics and works fine... its an issue with amd radeon.. unfortunately there is no fix for this!!! may be updating catalyst to 12.6 may help, but im not sure..


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2012)

why you still on old driver? 12.6 is highly recommended driver and the best till date, no issue.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 9, 2012)

rider said:


> why you still on old driver? 12.6 is highly recommended driver and the best till date, no issue.


ya actually im just lazy to update it... i may do it over the weekend....


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 9, 2012)

Got my laptop's base enclosure replaced under warranty....flawless service by hp!!!


----------



## akshayb (Aug 12, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,I'm planning to get a new m6 as a replacement for my fathers Vaio..Any idea about the price??I couldn't find it with any dealer



Great laptop, I bought one 9days back for 52.2k in Bangalore. It looks very close to an ultrabook but performs as good as a powerful laptop. 

and hey, I'm selling my M6 1002-TX black color, if you're interested let me know i can give you a very good discount cos` I badly want the silver color.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 13, 2012)

Could anyone in this forum please let me know if hp DV6-7039TX comes with dual HDD bay so that SSD can be plugged in?


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Could anyone in this forum please let me know if hp DV6-7039TX comes with dual HDD bay so that SSD can be plugged in?



Call hp customer care they will confirm you, but AFAIK SSDs can only be fitted by removing DVD drive and replacing with some case to put SSD.


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 13, 2012)

akshayb said:


> Great laptop, I bought one 9days back for 52.2k in Bangalore. It looks very close to an ultrabook but performs as good as a powerful laptop.
> 
> and hey, I'm selling my M6 1002-TX black color, if you're interested let me know i can give you a very good discount cos` I badly want the silver color.



At whAt price are you selling it??


----------



## vgr (Aug 13, 2012)

do any of you'll have problems with ur wifi adapter?
The device manager doesn't detect it!

It just stops working all of a sudden at times!
and then I have to pull out my cable!


----------



## akshayb (Aug 14, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> At whAt price are you selling it??



49.9k


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wanna Exchange with my dv6-6154tx !

No' the answer is supposed to be!
Bad deal, right?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone using Windows 8 RTM (or any other version)? How to enable graphics switching


----------



## akshayb (Aug 18, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Wanna Exchange with my dv6-6154tx !
> 
> No' the answer is supposed to be!
> Bad deal, right?



Haha, Thanks but no thanks


----------



## maxwayne (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Guys!! My 1 year warranty has expired. I failed to extend my warranty during that duration. Any ideas on what it'll cost to extend my warranty now.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 19, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Anyone using Windows 8 RTM (or any other version)? How to enable graphics switching



Install the Catalyst drivers from AMD for Windows 8 Consumer preview over the Official HP drivers. Works like a charm.


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2012)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How many of you guys updated to Catalyst 12.8 ??


----------



## vijayantp (Aug 24, 2012)

I am downloading now.Can you tell the performance review??Any improvements? heating ?



rider said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How many of you guys updated to Catalyst 12.8 ??


I am downloading now.Can you tell the performance review??Any improvements? heating ?


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> I am downloading now.Can you tell the performance review??Any improvements? heating ?
> 
> 
> I am downloading now.Can you tell the performance review??Any improvements? heating ?



don't download if you are using fixed mode in BIOS


----------



## vijayantp (Aug 24, 2012)

rider said:


> don't download if you are using fixed mode in BIOS



I am using dynamic mode.what are the improvements in 12.8?


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

vijayantp said:


> I am using dynamic mode.what are the improvements in 12.8?



wait for the some other catalyst this one doesn't support switchable graphics as in dynamic mode.


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fifa 12 was working just fine until last week.
Now it stutters most of the time during game.

Please help


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2012)

mayank_cr7 said:


> Fifa 12 was working just fine until last week.
> Now it stutters most of the time during game.
> 
> Please help


try to reinstall.


----------



## sarathsnair (Aug 29, 2012)

i have hp dv6 6121tx. Some keys on my keyboard are  not working. (number pad ENTER key, number pad 6, Backspace, and Backward slash).. one key is getting damaged every day. I do not have  warranty. What should i do ? What is the cost of keyboard ? I also want to service my laptop. what is the cost of that ? Please reply


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> i have hp dv6 6121tx. Some keys on my keyboard are  not working. (number pad ENTER key, number pad 6, Backspace, and Backward slash).. one key is getting damaged every day. I do not have  warranty. What should i do ? What is the cost of keyboard ? I also want to service my laptop. what is the cost of that ? Please reply



call hp and they will tell you the part number and where to buy.


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> try to reinstall.



Did that already!
Any other thing??


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

mayank_cr7 said:


> Did that already!
> Any other thing??



Install Directx again. It may be windows problem, consult this in software threads.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

sarathsnair said:


> i have hp dv6 6121tx. Some keys on my keyboard are  not working. (number pad ENTER key, number pad 6, Backspace, and Backward slash).. one key is getting damaged every day. I do not have  warranty. What should i do ? What is the cost of keyboard ? I also want to service my laptop. what is the cost of that ? Please reply



Cost will be approx 1.5k-2k.


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> Install Directx again. It may be windows problem, consult this in software threads.



How to reinstall direct x ??

and now that i checked more games, it seems that all games are having some or the other lag/stuttering problems.

The model  is HP 6121 TX.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

mayank_cr7 said:


> How to reinstall direct x ??
> 
> and now that i checked more games, it seems that all games are having some or the other lag/stuttering problems.
> 
> The model  is HP 6121 TX.



This lag/stuttering problems error is software related error, I would suggest you to clean reinstall of windows 7.


----------



## maxwayne (Sep 3, 2012)

maxwayne said:


> Hey Guys!! My 1 year warranty has expired. I failed to extend my warranty during that duration. Any ideas on what it'll cost to extend my warranty now.



Any ideas, guys???


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

maxwayne said:


> Any ideas, guys???



I think it's not possible, if it passed 13 months from the purchase date.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 4, 2012)

how much do we need to pay to increase the warranty. mine will complete 12 months this october.


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> how much do we need to pay to increase the warranty. mine will complete 12 months this october.



Depends on the region where you are, in delhi region its around 5500 bucks.


----------



## tejasxs (Sep 9, 2012)

even i am facing the keyboard problem,
g, h ,esc, bk spc, f11, f4, and may more keys on my keyboard are not working,
i have renewed my warranty, 4.6k == 1 year on site
i'll be giving the lap for warranty claim in a few days,
is any1 else facing the same problem?


----------



## swiftshashi (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys I'm facing BSOD issues after
updating to 12.8....It shows BSOD after
Welcome screen


----------



## rider (Sep 9, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys I'm facing BSOD issues after
> updating to 12.8....It shows BSOD after
> Welcome screen



Because catalyst 12.8 update is not for laptop with switchable graphic. Reinstall 12.6 and wait for some other release by AMD.



tejasxs said:


> even i am facing the keyboard problem,
> g, h ,esc, bk spc, f11, f4, and may more keys on my keyboard are not working,
> i have renewed my warranty, 4.6k == 1 year on site
> i'll be giving the lap for warranty claim in a few days,
> is any1 else facing the same problem?


No its not a common issue, call hp cc they will fix it for free.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am facing this strange issue of graphic driver crash in my dv6-6165tx laptop. Currently AMD CCC v12.6 is installed in my laptop. On the automatic update it shows that CCC v12.8 is available. But after download when it tries to install this v12.8 drivers, the laptop crashes (Blue dump screen) in the middle of installation. 

After reboot it shows that there is no graphic driver installed on your laptop.

Pls help me solve this problem.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am facing this strange issue of graphic driver crash in my dv6-6165tx laptop. Currently AMD CCC v12.6 is installed in my laptop. On the automatic update it shows that CCC v12.8 is available. But after download when it tries to install this v12.8 drivers, the laptop crashes (Blue dump screen) in the middle of installation.
> 
> ...



Because catalyst 12.8 update is not compatible for laptops with switchable graphic. Use 12.6 and wait for some other release by AMD.
If you still want to use 12.8 version, go to BIOS and set switchable graphics to dynamic mode from fixed mode. It works fine for me.


----------



## itssiddharth4u (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help rider. 
Pls let me know is it possible that I change the graphics mode to dynamic initially & after updating the CCC to v12.8 can I switch back the mode to fixed.

Will it work fine or will crash the laptop again?


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

itssiddharth4u said:


> Thanks for the help rider.
> Pls let me know is it possible that I change the graphics mode to dynamic initially & after updating the CCC to v12.8 can I switch back the mode to fixed.
> 
> Will it work fine or will crash the laptop again?


Dynamic mode is for automatic switching developed by hp computers not manual switching (in fixed mode). You have to set high performance and power saving as your required applications. My suggestion is to wait for the new update.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 11, 2012)

But you can install it over the original HP drivers to get switchable graphics. Or so i believe...


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> But you can install it over the original HP drivers to get switchable graphics. Or so i believe...



May be, but someone was telling me that 12.8 update is only for desktop radeon cards.


----------



## mayank_cr7 (Sep 14, 2012)

The wireless adapter keeps on disappearing and reappearing when it wishes to.
How can this be solved.. ???

The ethernet is working fine though.


----------



## amargawade90 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys , Is this member is official HP support care member or not ?? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/145927.html


----------



## CloudS (Sep 15, 2012)

I was trying to uninstall ATI graphics card drivers and it removed everything ATI, like Catalyst C C and everything. Now when I try to install drivers from the ATI website, it installs without any error but the card is not shown anywhere in system, device manager. Any ideas?


----------



## saajan4 (Sep 16, 2012)

guys! games are not running in full screen on my 6165tx....they r not making use of full screen. plz help!
and also my laptop is too slow since purchased! no feel of i7 processor! i reinstalled fresh windows suggested by users here but there no change.. plz help me guys


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 16, 2012)

Bluetooth driver, Intel utilities and hp support assistant are few softwares that make start up slow. For full screen gaming you will have to change game settings to 16:9 and 1366*768 in display settings


----------



## piyus_h (Sep 22, 2012)

i had bad sectors in my hard disk .. so i got it replaced.. i have formatted it all fresh... but now im looking for all the preloaded app from hp like....  beats audio, hp coolsense.. specially these 2.....  can sum1 link me to it.... thanks  im not using recovery disk.. as i have an iso image of it .. yet not burned it ... i need external download link of these 2 programs


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

piyus_h said:


> i had bad sectors in my hard disk .. so i got it replaced.. i have formatted it all fresh... but now im looking for all the preloaded app from hp like....  beats audio, hp coolsense.. specially these 2.....  can sum1 link me to it.... thanks  im not using recovery disk.. as i have an iso image of it .. yet not burned it ... i need external download link of these 2 programs



Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)



saajan4 said:


> guys! games are not running in full screen on my 6165tx....they r not making use of full screen. plz help!
> and also my laptop is too slow since purchased! no feel of i7 processor! i reinstalled fresh windows suggested by users here but there no change.. plz help me guys



Have you used core-i7 in some other laptop? core-i7  processor doesn't mean that windows will run super lightning fast it means your laptop can handle bigger task in less time. The speed is also depend on disk speed and OS. Your laptop has 5400rpm HDD that is average. I suggest you to plug a SSD for C drive if you care about windows speed.


----------



## piyus_h (Sep 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)





sorry but i cannot find hp coolsense and beats audio ... in those application list....


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

piyus_h said:


> sorry but i cannot find hp coolsense and beats audio ... in those application list....



Beats Audio: *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...dlc=en&lc=en&os=4063&product=5173797&sw_lang=

hp Cool Sesnse: *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=ob-94127-1


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2012)

amargawade90 said:


> Guys , Is this member is official HP support care member or not ?? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/145927.html


Nope. Fake account.

I have deleted the account.


----------



## piyus_h (Sep 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Beats Audio: IDT High-Definition (HD) Audio Driver HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> hp Cool Sesnse: HP CoolSense Technology - HP Customer Care (United States - English)




well i already have this setup ... the 1st one is just the sound driver... i was looking for the beats interface or say the beats app that came along with the laptop when it was new..... and hp coolsense failed to install... it says some compatible issue.. "installer error" ....


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I finally got my SSD yesterday. A Samsung 830 Series 128GB. Installed it right away in my 6121TX and the system is now blazing fast!

Here is a result from Crystal Mark:





piyus_h said:


> well i already have this setup ... the 1st one is just the sound driver... i was looking for the beats interface or say the beats app that came along with the laptop when it was new..... and hp coolsense failed to install... it says some compatible issue.. "installer error" ....



Beats Audio is a gimmick. You are better off with the default windows audio drivers. For HP Coolsense, you have to install HP Assistant first.


----------



## sarthak (Sep 23, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally got my SSD yesterday. A Samsung 830 Series 128GB. Installed it right away in my 6121TX and the system is now blazing fast!



Congrats  Did you install it in place of the hdd or dvd drive ?


----------



## piyus_h (Sep 23, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally got my SSD yesterday. A Samsung 830 Series 128GB. Installed it right away in my 6121TX and the system is now blazing fast!
> 
> ...



thanks bro ... and gratz for ur ssd


----------



## gundappaswami (Sep 23, 2012)

Will adding ssd void the warranty?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Congrats  Did you install it in place of the hdd or dvd drive ?



Currently replaced with the HDD. Waiting for the caddy to arrive for the drive switching.



gundappaswami said:


> Will adding ssd void the warranty?




No. The back cover has no stickers, and you should be allowed to replace the components that you can from there. And you can always replace the HDD back if you want to, before calling the SVC guy.


----------



## rider (Sep 24, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Currently replaced with the HDD. Waiting for the caddy to arrive for the drive switching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From where you are getting caddy? Please share the link here I am also interested. And for how much you paid for Samsung 830 Series 128GB?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 25, 2012)

rider said:


> From where you are getting caddy? Please share the link here I am also interested. And for how much you paid for Samsung 830 Series 128GB?



Here is the link:

Wholesale New 12.7 mm SATA 2nd hard disk drive HDD Caddy bay for Samsung R560 ASS4 Laptop, Free shipping, $14.2-18.4/Piece | DHgate

My friend got the ssd from Korea for 6k.


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> Wholesale New 12.7 mm SATA 2nd hard disk drive HDD Caddy bay for Samsung R560 ASS4 Laptop, Free shipping, $14.2-18.4/Piece | DHgate
> 
> My friend got the ssd from Korea for 6k.



Do you get the caddy? How much it costs you in INR? Will it fit with any SSD brand and model into our dv6?


----------



## dreamaaj (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a comparison between read/write speeds of my ssd and stock hdd [ I have been using the ssd /caddy combo for quite some time now , without any issues , at the cost of my optical drive]


----------



## Tintin.92 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there any other software that can be used for the fingerprint recognition-cum-password manager? The current one is really buggy.


----------



## rider (Oct 3, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> Is there any other software that can be used for the fingerprint recognition-cum-password manager? The current one is really buggy.



You should re-install that. It's not buggy for all users.


----------



## saajan4 (Oct 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you used core-i7 in some other laptop? core-i7  processor doesn't mean that windows will run super lightning fast it means your laptop can handle bigger task in less time. The speed is also depend on disk speed and OS. Your laptop has 5400rpm HDD that is average. I suggest you to plug a SSD for C drive if you care about windows speed.



bro! what is SSD? i dont know.. plz tell me in detail! where can i find it and how much does it costs???


----------



## rider (Oct 5, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> bro! what is SSD? i dont know.. plz tell me in detail! where can i find it and how much does it costs???



SSD means solid state drive. Price depends upon the size of ssd. It starts from 30GB which costs 3.5k rupees.


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 5, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I finally got my SSD yesterday. A Samsung 830 Series 128GB. Installed it right away in my 6121TX and the system is now blazing fast!
> 
> ...



come on man. i  dont wanna go offtopic but if properly configured that BEATS audio thing has made me discard anything else that i used to play music in. Its amazing. just try it and tweak the settings. What do other users have to say? please, rider and prashant, what do you say?


----------



## rider (Oct 5, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> come on man. i  dont wanna go offtopic but if properly configured that BEATS audio thing has made me discard anything else that i used to play music in. Its amazing. just try it and tweak the settings. What do other users have to say? please, rider and prashant, what do you say?



Beats audio is not completely gimmick. It really enriches the sound quality for me. If its gimmick why people are spending lots of money on beats headphones, htc phones and hp laptops?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, there are 2 kinds of people:
1. Who like neutral sound.
2. Who like to pimp their sound with all the available embellishments. 

I fall into the first category. There is no right or wrong, just preference. 
Get a good pair of cans, and you will know how your precious Beats audio screws up the sound.
And please, don't mention Beats headphones. Try a few pairs before passing the judgement.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 12, 2012)

Can someone help me in installing Window 8 on 6121tx? I tried installing, but failed since the current Windows 7 installation that came with the laptop is in UEFI mode. Is there a way I can change the BIOS to Legacy mode so I can dual boot Windows 8 with Ubuntu?


----------



## Tech Fetish (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx, 6140tx and dv6-6165tx thread BACKLIT KEYBOARD FOR 6121TX*

*Backlit Keyboard for DV6 - 6121TX*

can anybody let me knw whether this BACKLIT KEYBOARD fits for DV6 6121TX  looks exactly the same...

ty


----------



## rider (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: the HP dv6-6017tx, 6121tx, 6140tx and dv6-6165tx thread BACKLIT KEYBOARD FOR 6121TX*



Tech Fetish said:


> *Backlit Keyboard for DV6 - 6121TX*
> 
> can anybody let me knw whether this BACKLIT KEYBOARD fits for DV6 6121TX  looks exactly the same...
> 
> ty


 
I don't think it will fit in your dv6. It is a keyboard for 17" dv7 laptop. Search for dv6 laptop and share with us here.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 17, 2012)

*New drivers for 6017tx, 6121tx, 6140tx, 6165tx and other models with similar specs​*

*Intel Chipset Device Software*
Version  9.3.0.1021
Download



*Intel Rapid Storage Technology*
Version 11.6.0.1030
Download 



*Intel Management Engine Interface*
Version 8.1.0.1281 
Download



*Ralink WiFi Adapter*
Version 5.0.2.0
Download



*AMD Radeon HD Graphics (6490M/6770M/7470M/7690M )*
Version : Probably Catalyst 12.4 based
Download 

*For Windows 8*
If you have Win8 and already installed drivers from HP/AMD and you have trouble switching graphics... you are doomed. You may try this method but 90% chances are that it will not work. This however will work like a charm on fresh Win8 install

1. Install this from HP (required from switching) >> Download ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp58501-59000/sp58788.exe
2. Install latest drivers from AMD >> Download *www2.ati.com/Drivers/mobile/12-10_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql_net4.exe

Switching will work like a charm. Much faster than Win8

*IDT High Definition Audio Codec*
Version 6.10.6418.0
Download



*Realtek Card Reader*
Version 6.2.8400.2812
Download (external)

Download the drivers for "PCIE RTS5208/RTS5209/RTL8401 card reader driver for XP/Win7/Win8" in third row



*Realtek PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Family Controller*
Windows 7 Version 7.061
Windows 8 Version 8.003
Download

Realtek does not allow hotlinking. Use version number to install correct version for your OS



*Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller*
Version  2.1.28.1
Download 



*HP Quick Launch Software*
Version 2.7.2
Download


*
Ralink / Motorola Bluetooth + High-Speed Adapter*
Version 3.0.43.307
Download


*Synaptics TouchPad *
Version 16.2.3.0
Download 



*Validity Fingerprint Reader*
Version 4.3.3.4.0
Download



*HP SimplePass Software by Authentec*
Version 6
Download


HP Support Assistant for Win7/8
Download

_
Credits_


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ have you installed beats driver successfully??Because,in my 6121tx,it isn't working.....no sound is there,although,the driver showed successful installation.






aniket.cain said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> Wholesale New 12.7 mm SATA 2nd hard disk drive HDD Caddy bay for Samsung R560 ASS4 Laptop, Free shipping, $14.2-18.4/Piece | DHgate
> 
> My friend got the ssd from Korea for 6k.




Mind sharing the per unit cost for the caddy and the difficulty involved???I would also like to see the final look of laptop,if its ok with you,please??


----------



## rider (Oct 20, 2012)

@marvelousprashant thanks buddy!


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, A 6165tx user here,
Can anybody tell me how to enable efi boot mode?. I was planning to install Windows 8 in UEFI mode. But when i checked the BIOS there is no option to boot in EFI mode.
Did HP disabled that option? I think most of the boards these days will have EFI option right?


----------



## rider (Oct 26, 2012)

iamshaazz said:


> Hey guys, A 6165tx user here,
> Can anybody tell me how to enable efi boot mode?. I was planning to install Windows 8 in UEFI mode. But when i checked the BIOS there is no option to boot in EFI mode.
> Did HP disabled that option? I think most of the boards these days will have EFI option right?



What is EFI mode? And how you much windows 8 costs to you? Have you purchased your dv6 before 2 june?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 26, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^ have you installed beats driver successfully??Because,in my 6121tx,it isn't working.....no sound is there,although,the driver showed successful installation.





yup. working fine for me

Bought Win8 today for Rs. 1999. Will install and tell about driver issues soon


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> What is EFI mode? And how you much windows 8 costs to you? Have you purchased your dv6 before 2 june?



UEFI stands for Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (You can read all about it here
Since WIndows 8 support secure boot functionality, Installing the OS in UEFI mode will have lot of advantages like faster boot, enable boot >2.2TB, protection from rootkits etc.
So anyone why there is not option to enable UEFI boot in our BIOS? Did HP disabled that?

Coming to Windows 8 question, i have not purchased it yet, But it will cost me Rs. 1999 since i brought it in October last year.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 27, 2012)

dunno much about uefi but you can find it here Popular HP Notebook Software

open page > ctrl +F >uefi


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> yup. working fine for me
> 
> Bought Win8 today for Rs. 1999. Will install and tell about driver issues soon



I want tp purchase too. Please tell me the procedure how can I get it for 1999 with my debit card but there is only option to buy it from credit card or pay pal.


----------



## iamshaazz (Oct 27, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> dunno much about uefi but you can find it here Popular HP Notebook Software
> 
> open page > ctrl +F >uefi



Thank you marvelousprashant, But that didn't help. Those are diagnostic tools which uses UEFI. What i need is UEFI boot instead of legacy bios mode. Thanks anyway.



j1n M@tt said:


> Can someone help me in installing Window 8 on 6121tx? I tried installing, but failed since the current Windows 7 installation that came with the laptop is in UEFI mode. Is there a way I can change the BIOS to Legacy mode so I can dual boot Windows 8 with Ubuntu?



Hey bro,
How come your BIOS is in UEFI mode instead of legacy BIOS? I mean by default it comes in BIOS mode right? I was looking for a way to install Windows 8 in UEFI mode. But there is no option to do change it to UEFI mode. Any idea?


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> dunno much about uefi but you can find it here Popular HP Notebook Software
> 
> open page > ctrl +F >uefi



you mean that 2.61MB software? I haven't installed windows 8 yet. Should I install UEFI ? In caution they mentioned HP_Tools will be deleted.

If I install fresh windows 8 pro, after that should I install any hp software more than you mentioned drivers above.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I want tp purchase too. Please tell me the procedure how can I get it for 1999 with my debit card but there is only option to buy it from credit card or pay pal.



I used virtual credit card from Entropy (entropy.com). It will cost Rs100 extra this way because of 5% surcharge.. But it is pretty good service


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I used virtual credit card from Entropy (entropy.com). It will cost Rs100 extra this way because of 5% surcharge.. But it is pretty good service



I know nothing about using virtual credit card. I only do shopping with my debit card. What to do now?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I know nothing about using virtual credit card. I only do shopping with my debit card. What to do now?



Use Entropay.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 28, 2012)

If you have installed Win8 Pro, stick to the ATI drivers that come pre installed... I am trying to figure out how to enable switching


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Oct 28, 2012)

i have a problem in fixing back the service cover of my 6121 tx. i pushed the latch to remove the battery and accidentally pushed the latch to the left and removed the service cover also. then i fixed back the battery, but when i tried to fit the service cover back it does not fit. not sure what went wrong. now cant move the latch to the right and remove the battery, it only moves left..
dono wth is wrong with the latch..help me out guys.. it might sound silly  but still give some ideas


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> If you have installed Win8 Pro, stick to the ATI drivers that come pre installed... I am trying to figure out how to enable switching



pre-installed?  you mean that one from from hp support?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 28, 2012)

No. Win 8 Pro comes with GFx drivers. The once that worked with RTM version or the latest ones by HP are not able to switch graphics


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> No. Win 8 Pro comes with GFx drivers. The once that worked with RTM version or the latest ones by HP are not able to switch graphics



I don't know about RTM version as I have not tried. May be hp will upload some BIOS that will make it manually switch the graphics. BTW what is the problem with AMD catalyst drivers (12.4 that you mentioned the link above) to windows 8 pro?
Heyy! I want to ask one more thing from you, I listen many people are upgrading to windows 8 pro by putting fake purchase date (after 2 june'12) and upgrading for 699 bucks instead of 1999. Should I do this trick or not?

*tech2.in.com/news/windows/loophole-allows-anyone-to-upgrade-to-windows-8-pro-for-1499/540812


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 29, 2012)

1. No problem apart from no switching
2. I prefer the safe method using 1999... Maybe ms will ask for details later... not sure though


----------



## rider (Oct 29, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> 1. No problem apart from no switching
> 2. I prefer the safe method using 1999... Maybe ms will ask for details later... not sure though



What to do now? I actually asked for 699 upgrade by putting fake date purchase and they emailed me some promo code to apply to deduct the 1999 price tag to 699!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 29, 2012)

@rider dont worry... many ave used this kmethod... It will be difficult for ms to track everyone of them


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 29, 2012)

After a month of expiring my warranty, my 6121tx's Hard Disk is breathing it's last.. Regretting about not extending warranty. Damn it HP!


----------



## rider (Oct 29, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> After a month of expiring my warranty, my 6121tx's Hard Disk is breathing it's last.. Regretting about not extending warranty. Damn it HP!



 you might be on the edge of getting extended warranty. As per the terms you can extend your warranty in 13 months of purchase.



marvelousprashant said:


> @rider dont worry... many ave used this kmethod... It will be difficult for ms to track everyone of them



Okay, I think I should take the risk and upgrade windows 8 for 699 by this loophole.


----------



## dreamaaj (Oct 29, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> If you have installed Win8 Pro, stick to the ATI drivers that come pre installed... I am trying to figure out how to enable switching



Buddy the latest drivers link u posted earlier had the driver that allows me manual switching...the one u mentioneed for windows 8 specifically ..thnx for the list ..already upgraded and everything as in everything works like a charm . I did a clean install though ..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

dreamaaj said:


> Buddy the latest drivers link u posted earlier had the driver that allows me manual switching...the one u mentioneed for windows 8 specifically ..thnx for the list ..already upgraded and everything as in everything works like a charm . I did a clean install though ..



Dont know why it is not working for me


----------



## rider (Oct 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Dont know why it is not working for me



You should format C: drive and install the windows 8 pro again!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

rider said:


> You should format C: drive and install the windows 8 pro again!



You also got manual switching? How did you install?


----------



## rider (Oct 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> You also got manual switching? How did you install?



No, I am still using windows 7 right now, I will install after or near about diwali after knowing reviews from other users. I read people are facing gaming issues in windows 8 like gaming application doesn't runs.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay finally got gfx switching to work... + latest ATI drivers. Original post updated


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Yay finally got gfx switching to work... + latest ATI drivers. Original post updated



whats the driver version and are there any noticable improvements?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

Driver version 
Catalyst 12.10 
ATI gfx driver version 9.002 

Need to test more to see any performance improvements


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 30, 2012)

i cant find your original post. can you give me the links?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...6140tx-dv6-6165tx-thread-111.html#post1768373

or go to page 111 of this thread


----------



## rider (Oct 31, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...6140tx-dv6-6165tx-thread-111.html#post1768373
> 
> or go to page 111 of this thread



So, is there any more software required for dv6 after the fresh installation of windows 8 apart from that post?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 31, 2012)

^
HP Support assistant
PCI drivers
Net framework 3.5 (Windows will prompt you to download)


----------



## rider (Oct 31, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^
> HP Support assistant
> PCI drivers
> Net framework 3.5 (Windows will prompt you to download)



Me and others will be thankful if you attach those links too in that post.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2012)

^Already updated them

On another note, the wifi drivers I posted are much better than previous ones. If you are experiencing drop in wifi signal, you should try them.

Offtopic *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/165673-quick-review-coolermaster-notepal-l1-vfm-cooling-pad.html for enyone looking for a <1k cooling pad


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^Already updated them
> 
> On another note, the wifi drivers I posted are much better than previous ones. If you are experiencing drop in wifi signal, you should try them.
> 
> Offtopic *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/165673-quick-review-coolermaster-notepal-l1-vfm-cooling-pad.html for enyone looking for a <1k cooling pad



Thanks but you posted of railink but mine is of broadcom.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 5, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> After a month of expiring my warranty, my  6121tx's Hard Disk is breathing it's last.. Regretting about not  extending warranty. Damn it HP!






rider said:


> you might be on the edge of getting extended warranty. As per the terms you can extend your warranty in 13 months of purchase.



Unfortunately, my warranty expired on Sep -16. I had one more month, i.e, till Oct 16 to extend it. My HDD went kaput after 20th oct.
As if that wasn't enough, my laptop isn't starting at all. I was copying some stuff of the dying HDD when the system froze and shut down. I took off the HDD, RAM, battery, mobo battery, everything.. 
Still doesn't start. Even the charging LED isn't turning on.

I guess, this is it.. the death of my beloved 6121tx... 
Mobo replacement is going to burn a crater in my pocket.. 

To, all who haven't extended your HP laptop warranty, it's high time you do so, if you are eligible for it.


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> Unfortunately, my warranty expired on Sep -16. I had one more month, i.e, till Oct 16 to extend it. My HDD went kaput after 20th oct.
> As if that wasn't enough, my laptop isn't starting at all. I was copying some stuff of the dying HDD when the system froze and shut down. I took off the HDD, RAM, battery, mobo battery, everything..
> Still doesn't start. Even the charging LED isn't turning on.
> 
> ...


unfortunate you 
There might be problem in adapter that's why it is unable to bring out the electricity. 
I suggest you to go to well known 3rd party service centre and spend some bucks to repair.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I want to upgrade my HP 6121tx ram by 4gb. Could someone suggest me a good ram chip (considering proper compatiability) that I can buy from flipkart. Thanks.


----------



## rider (Nov 6, 2012)

shailesh vishwakarma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to upgrade my HP 6121tx ram by 4gb. Could someone suggest me a good ram chip (considering proper compatiability) that I can buy from flipkart. Thanks.



Kingston DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (KTA-MB1333/4G) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2012)

^Get Corsair.


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 9, 2012)

REDINGTON SERVICE (KOLKATA) CUSTOMER SUPPORT (ONSITE) ( HP ADP CLAIM PROCESS)-- WORST..PURE HARRASMENT OF CUSTOMER.

I have a HP 6165tx laptop. The border frame (near the front right speaker) is broken in my laptop due to an minor accident.. I logged a warranty claim with HP customer support (call support) and they were happy to tell me that it is covered under HP Accidental Damage Protection plan, and it will be fixed under warranty onsite(I need not carry my laptop to service centre) and they provided me a case ID. (lets say Case ID 1)

(Case ID 1)
after atleast 2 days of waiting I received a call from Redington kolkata that the case ID 1 is assigned and they asked me to bring the laptop to the service centre. on telling them that I have onsite support, they said ADP process is complex, they needed to take some photos and documentation and insisted on me bringing the laptop to their service centre. I resisted and said if you need to take photograph, send in your representative to my house.. on that they said that they will be sending him in 2 days..but after a couple of days of waiting when no one came I called up the service centre and talked to their manager about the same.. he said he will look into the matter immediately.. however suddenly I received an email saying that the case ID 1 is closed reason being "Unable to contact customer, Mobile  phone not reachable"

I immediately called up HP customer support and checked status and they said that case is closed due to above reason, I expressed my displeasure and asked them to create another case.(Case ID 2)

(Case ID 2)
this time I called the service center as soon as I received the case ID and asked them to send in their rep. citing Case ID 2. they said Case ID is not assigned yet, they will respond once the case ID is assigned. so after a couple of more days of waiting , I received a similar call asking me to bring in the laptop to the service centre, this time though I called their manager(conference call) and  I warned them that I am recording this call and will report it to HP. 
to that they immediately agreed to send their rep.

the rep. arrived the next day took the picture of the damaged section and gave me pink receipt kind of a thing to me and said that the entire laptop base will have to be replaced..and said that he will be forwarding this claim to HP for approval and went back.. i even asked him that is this the only formalities needed as I was told it is complex.. he said yes..and went away.
after another couple of days (almost the time of pujas) I received another call from Redington asking me to come over (to service centre) and sign some ADP related documents..on which i asked them to send their rep. again.. they said that if I dont come now.. it will be after pujas that they can send their rep..
so I said ok..
so after 7 more days another rep. came and i signed some ADP related documets and he went back. then next day I received another call saying that i have to provide the circumstances in which the laptop got damaged and aparently I didnot mention it on the ADP form, nor did the rep asked me to..
So he was sent again to my place where I again signed ADP documents this time mentioning the circumstance of damage. then he went back.

after a couple of hours he calls back and says he needed the copy of the invoice.. which I then scanned and emailed to him..yesterday.. 
after mailing the invoice he then calls back again and says that he needs the photo of the serial number located under the battery compartment, which I then emaild to him..

this is my story as of now.. hoping not to receive another call from Redington about some missing documents/information and that my claim is processed..

I AM NEVER PURCHASING FROM HP AGAIN, NOR WOULD I RECOMMEND ANYONE..


----------



## rider (Nov 9, 2012)

*@saurav_wow*  Why the hell they asked you to bring to service center if the warranty is in onsite?  Major trouble is done by  Redington kolkata in your case. Why the hell they ask you to bring your laptop at their service centre if the warranty is onsite. You should say no to them.  
 Once my laptop's charging adapter got burnt due to electrical hazard in my house. As many electrical components get fused or burnt in the house. I just called hp customer care and they arranged me the engineer and he done all the paper work and all work and all and bring me the adapter in three of days from Bangalore because the charger is of 120W. 
Yes the process is little complicated but as I read in you post you faced it too complicated because of Redington. Hope you will get repaired soon. Also keep in mind what if you purchase of some other brand like asus or vaio you need to pay thousands of bucks for the part replacement. So companies like hp and dell are still better as they provide ADP for free.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

Same here. I had a keyboard issue and HP sent a new keyboard within 48 hours of complaint


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 12, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Same here. I had a keyboard issue and HP sent a new keyboard within 48 hours of complaint



Exactly the reason I (am) was a HP fan..I had HP replaced the LCD & keyboard of my old laptop couple of years ago.. Had a compaq desktop. had replaced ODD free of charge and promptly..


and what do you all think of "Intravo Solutions" from which I have purchased extanded warrantyfor my HP laptop. I paid the money (Rs 4800)on 3rd of Oct 2012 and since called them up about 7-8 times, not received a single documentation regarding the extended warranty apart from the online receipt generated.
Not to mention the charges for the STD calls to a landline that I had to make. each call lasting about 15-20 mins , everytime they will transfer me arround to concerned person and the person telling it will be closed in 2 days.. They donot pick up the mobile numbers provided which would have been cheaper for me..

I am now completely fed up..

HP really needs to take stock of what their Outsourcing partners are doing to their image..


----------



## aaron.atom (Nov 12, 2012)

guys, im about to buy the dv6 7039tx, but i've heared  people complaining about overheating and aftersales support issue, is it something to worry about? i am a gamer and i also need to run adobe premier , after effects etc..


----------



## rider (Nov 12, 2012)

aaron.atom said:


> guys, im about to buy the dv6 7039tx, but i've heared  people complaining about overheating and aftersales support issue, is it something to worry about? i am a gamer and i also need to run adobe premier , after effects etc..



There is no issue in the laptop and there is nothing wrong with hp after sales, the above case is with intervo warranty services, now hp provide sysnet warranty services with their laptops. For gaming I would recommend you to get Samsung series 5 550p laptop, it has 2x better GT 650M 2GB DDR3 GPU or Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo Laptop with HD 7730M.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys,I'm in a serious trouble....Please read on and kindly advise me about the best step.
Case History:-
My Pavilion dv6 6121tx's base enclosure was changed on 9th Aug 2012 by *HP Patna*.I was more or less satisfied with the work.The only reason for my dissatisfaction was that the replacement part had a small scratch.
Recently,my speaker's volume became low,and hence I ordered replacement speakers from hp.The work was to be done by HP Ranchi(my hometown).When engineer arrived onsite,he discovered that the place where screw holds the speaker(silver one,near screen) is broken into half.He told that it was due to overtightening of the screw,which was last done by HP Patna.He declined replacement,and initiated claim for ADP.My concern is that should I be losing my one time ADP claim for no mistake of mine??On contacting hp,they are only referring me to service centre,and thus a loop continues.
What should I do??


----------



## wayneroonsy (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys I really need your help. I got a 6017tx which is not able to run MW3, BF3, NFS the RUN or ARKHAM CITY. The laptop always shuts down....even in the lowest settings. I seem to think its some heating issue cause the laptop is reaching 88-90 degrees during the game. could it be a graphic issue ? I am using the one available in the HP website.

What to do ? ....u guys seem to run these games flawlessly even in ultra settings.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 13, 2012)

Call HP. Ask for head office number. Call them and explain your situation


----------



## rider (Nov 13, 2012)

Do not go to service center as you paid for the onsite service.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 13, 2012)

I will never visit svc anyway...What my concern is that I'll lose my adp for another 4 mnths.
@prashant-I tried contacting hp head and regional offices,but they always say one thing-as we are unable to see the condition of your laptop,hence a service centre will be your best bet...One person also said-hp doesnt has any control over its service partners(redington india).


----------



## rider (Nov 13, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> I will never visit svc anyway...What my concern is that I'll lose my adp for another 4 mnths.
> @prashant-I tried contacting hp head and regional offices,but they always say one thing-as we are unable to see the condition of your laptop,hence a service centre will be your best bet...One person also said-hp doesnt has any control over its service partners(redington india).



so which one has better service (should be controlled by hp) sysnet or intarvo?


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 13, 2012)

Not fully sure,but I guess sysnet has better service..But both are 3rd party service partners and hp dont have full control over either.


----------



## rider (Nov 13, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Not fully sure,but I guess sysnet has better service..But both are 3rd party service partners and hp dont have full control over either.



My warranty is going to finish. I want to upgrade it for a year onsite hardware warranty. Where should I pay? Sysnet or Intarvo and how much?


----------



## wayneroonsy (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys i need ur help...i have a 6017tx that always shuts down wen i play MW3, BF3, NFS Run or Arkham city....it heats upto 90 degrees during the game as well which i know is not healthy and probably causing the shut down. but it just got back from the service center....

the drivers are the ones available on the HP website


----------



## rider (Nov 14, 2012)

wayneroonsy said:


> Guys i need ur help...i have a 6017tx that always shuts down wen i play MW3, BF3, NFS Run or Arkham city....it heats upto 90 degrees during the game as well which i know is not healthy and probably causing the shut down. but it just got back from the service center....
> 
> the drivers are the ones available on the HP website



I recommend you to clean up your laptop with some vacuum pump or air blower. Reapply thermal grease with Deepcool Z5. For drivers use catalyst 12.6 it is the most stable.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 14, 2012)

Fed up with hp.......today,even the head office told- we canr do anything,the decision of service is final and binding...


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 15, 2012)

*Update:-Faith in humanity and hp,restored*

After numerous hopeless e-mails and frantic calls,HP Regional Service Manager and Chief Engineer surprise-visited my place along with replacement parts.He ordered complete investigation of laptop,and replaced parts at the slightest confusion.He was like-If sir wants it to be changed,change it!! Base enclosure,display hinges and the cracked speakers were instantly changed,and another part,which they found defective(it was probably card reader,i don't use it anyways) was ordered and is promised to be changed by 5.00PM tomorrow.I was thrilled to the core to see them working so passionately on my love(laptop!!!)..After the work was over,he apologized and said that since the services deal with technical issues most often,and my case was bit different,they were unable to co-ordinate properly.He asked for any further issues,also asked about my feedback about the laptop,and the changes I would like to see.He actively noted them down(i could think about backlit keys,better speakers,better cooling and configurable laptops option) and told that he would escalate it to their head haunches. In they end,they surprised me with a token of apology from their side,which turned out to be a cheap but great nevertheless hp headphones model H1000...I felt like falling at their feet,since after 7 days of frustration,their behavior and solution was nothing less than a dream come true...!!!
Way to go,HP!!


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 16, 2012)

@sashi - feels great to hear that. my warranty expired this october so i wont be getting any of that. but can you tell me what was the problem with you hinges?


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 16, 2012)

The hinge near hp logo used to flex a bit when pressed(when lid is closed)...To remove any chances of failure,they replaced the hinge.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> The hinge near hp logo used to flex a bit when pressed(when lid is closed)...To remove any chances of failure,they replaced the hinge.



So, do you think I should take intarvo extended warranty? How much should I pay? Is bargaining allowed?


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 16, 2012)

No bargaining....I paid Rs.8299 Net for 4 years complete cover,which includes accidental as well.Only Battery and Charger is not covered.
Yesterday I had a detailed talk with the officials,he said that neither hp nor dell gives direct service...Its sysnet/intarvo(redington) for hp and Wipro for Dell....So no matter what you take,you will be dealt similarly.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> No bargaining....I paid Rs.8299 Net for 4 years complete cover,which includes accidental as well.Only Battery and Charger is not covered.
> Yesterday I had a detailed talk with the officials,he said that neither hp nor dell gives direct service...Its sysnet/intarvo(redington) for hp and Wipro for Dell....So no matter what you take,you will be dealt similarly.



I purchased my laptop 11 months ago. Intarvo said you can not extend your warranty more than one year from now. They are charging me Rs. 5056 (included taxes) for onsite warranty with no accidental cover plus battery and charger are not covered.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 16, 2012)

thats y i had told you to get it done within 90 days of purchase.anyways,you may call 01203959840 .The chaps name is ashish...he helped one of my friend to extend his warranty for 2 yrs by taking an approval...he's really helpful and tell him that you didnt know about 90 days limit.he might do something.

and i forgot to add,my friend had completed 8 mnths of his laptop.


----------



## saajan4 (Nov 16, 2012)

*guys i have deleted hp support assistance and now my 6165tx is working fast...now how can i access hp coolsense???? i really need it!*


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 17, 2012)

Install coolsense separately


----------



## Aashrey99 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, so I've been following this thread for some time and I've learnt a lot from it! KUDOS to everyone.

BTW before I start describing the main issue, I would like to ask something else. My laptop has a 6 monthly issue in which the laptop fan starts making noise. It starts rattling, but otherwise works just fine. Is anyone here facing a similar issue? I've got the fan replaced twice till now and yet it happens after roughly six months. I don't know if the issue is because of dust or something else. Any help would be appreciated. 


It's been 8 months since the second fan replacement and now I've got a problem that I can't comprehend. About 4 days back my DV6 6121tx's cooling fan started malfunctioning (there was a really mild rattling sound, not as loud as the last two times and the fan was noticeably slower while I would game). I used to get error 90B or something like that when I booted up. My system started over heating while on high performance mode on normal load. So I called HP customer care and they sent a technician to resolve the issue. Over the next 2 days I observed the issue. The fan error was erratic, sometimes it would show other times my system would boot just fine. Anyways, I noticed that my fan did not speed up when my notebook got heated up. There was no noticeable airflow through the main vent (just very light airflow, much lesser than normal). So when the HP guy came I described all that to him.

He checked the fan and told me that he would order a replacement. He also applied the themal paste to the GPU and CPU. 

Today, I find out that a friend of mine has the same problem with his fan (doesn't speed up, random fan errors on boot, etc) but his notebook doesn't heat up like crazy on normal load, he even games on it with acceptable temperatures. This got me thinking that it could be a problem with the main heatsink. In any case, is there any way to verify that the problem is with the heatsink and not the fan?

My system temps BEFORE THE ISSUE: Normal : 35-40c, ON LOAD: 75-80c
My system temps  AFTER  THE ISSUE: Normal : 80-90c, ON LOAD: I really don't want to find out..... :/

I really have no clue of what's going on.


----------



## rider (Nov 18, 2012)

Replace the fan of your laptop by convincing the engineer.


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 18, 2012)

guyz plzz help ! , i had updated d hp support assistant tommorow - now my hpsa ver. is - 7.0.39.15 , bt when it was installing -> coolsense automatically gets deleted , now i can't run coolsense on my lappy ! it gave me some error dats some files hav been moved or deleted when i click on d coolsense icon !! & 1 more thing i hav also tried to install coolsense 2.0 bt it also didn't install !! is coolsense 2.0 compatible wid 6121tx ??


----------



## rohit3221 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a 6121tx model.
I recently purchased and installed Windows 8.
I installed the drivers from this site : [Drivers] HP dv6-4XXX / dv6-6XXX / dv7-5XXX / dv7-6XXX / ENVY 14-2XXX / ENVY 17-2XXX (INTEL)
Everything is working - Wifi, lan, gfx switching, hp support assistant, camera, touchpad, coolsense etc
But BLUETOOTH isn't working since I couldn't find its drivers for Windows 8 OS.
Did anyone manage to use Bluetooth on win 8 then please share.


----------



## sachin99 (Nov 18, 2012)

@Rohit i too own the same model ...bluetooth is working fine in win8...switch on the bluetooth hardware..i mean f12..then goto device manager and update driver by rt clicking on  Bluetooth...


----------



## wayneroonsy (Nov 18, 2012)

rider said:


> I recommend you to clean up your laptop with some vacuum pump or air blower. Reapply thermal grease with Deepcool Z5. For drivers use catalyst 12.6 it is the most stable.




Catalyst 12.6 ? it seems to be a very old driver...and not one for HD6000M switchable graphics..

I quite frankly dunno how to open my laptop up. So would just blowing it from outside work ?


----------



## soumyaxyz (Nov 18, 2012)

i'm getting a
"one of the fans not working... recommended not to operate....press enter to continue anyway...error (902)"
on pressing power button.
the computer is working ok otherwise

any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## rider (Nov 19, 2012)

wayneroonsy said:


> Catalyst 12.6 ? it seems to be a very old driver...and not one for HD6000M switchable graphics..
> 
> I quite frankly dunno how to open my laptop up. So would just blowing it from outside work ?



If you know everything.. why do you ask? Catalyst 12.6 is more stable than all other new drivers and its completely switchable with intel GPU.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread still goin strong!
You guys are genious!


----------



## rider (Nov 19, 2012)

red dragon said:


> This thread still goin strong!
> You guys are genious!



No, you are ultra genius who still follows this thread.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 19, 2012)

Nah!I dont even follow forums anymore..just lazying over weekend.


----------



## saajan4 (Nov 19, 2012)

rider said:


> No, you are ultra genius who still follows this thread.





this thread is running coz of people like U who help the helpless 
hats of to u and others who lend their helping hand to every 1


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> this thread is running coz of people like U who help the helpless
> hats of to u and others who lend their helping hand to every 1



Oh! Please don't mention that.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone , I feel like cheated from HP and to confirm it and to register a complain in Consumer court I need some help from you. I have purchased HP dv6-6165tx on 10th of July 2012 and applied for two year Warranty Extension . After one month and Paying Rs. 6360 i got only one year warranty from HP and they are saying that after completion of one year the next year warranty will be shown in site . How it could be possible I mean  in online warranty status it is showing one year extended warranty and in my certificate as well its showing 1year warranty , but those people are not understanding . And one more thing , the default warranty also starts in DEC 2011 and ending in FEb 2013 which is wrong, I have purchased my laptop on 10th July 2012. So i should get one year default warranty i.e. till JULY 2013. I am in trouble and after so many calls to Intarvo Technologies they are not listening till now.   Even in MY certificate as well they have done mistakes ( They have written my purchase date 10/17/2012 instead of 10/07/2012). Please help me.I have done full payment to Intarvo and now they are doing like this. Has any HP user faced similar issue or anyone applied for 2 year extension , please help me.


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

Go to consumer court and fight.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello. I am using a dv6-6121tx laptop. I am experiencing stuttering during gameplay while playing GTA IV and NFS:Most Wanted 2012. I planned to update my graphics driver and visited the amd official website and they asked me to download a Driver verification tool which upon running said "Incompatible graphics adapter".
Also, the catalyst center Software information is as shown below( Is this Catalyst 12.6? How do you determine the Catalyst Suite version?)
Driver Packaging Version	8.882.2.3-110930a-126477C-HP	
Provider	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D Driver Version	8.01.01.1178	
2D Driver File Path	/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet002/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0001	
Direct3D Version	7.14.10.0855	
OpenGL Version	6.14.10.11013	
Catalyst Control Center Version	2011.0930.2209.37895	

This is the updated driver from the HP site: sp55092.exe .
Please help me resolve the gameplay issue and tell me about the latest update available and where to download it. TIA


----------



## rider (Nov 22, 2012)

I am currently using catalyst 12.10 and its fine for me. Download, install and check it works for you or not.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2012)

Try Leshcat drivers if you want stable updated drivers with best performance. The first installation is slightly complicated. All details and steps on their website. Just google Leshcat.


----------



## rider (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is the link for leschcat. Catalyst 12.10 WHQL UnifL for AMD+Intel Graphics &larr; leshcatlabs.net


----------



## Aashrey99 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyways, so in continuation to my earlier problem mentioned on page 113...

My system has been serviced. The support guy originally intended to replace the heatsink and fan, but ended up damaging the mobo and had to replace that too. After this, well my product and serial numbers got changed so I called them back. They took a day to respond. In that time I monitors system temperatures and found them to be elevated (nearing 60c on high perf with no load). After about 5-6 hours of the repairs I got the same fan issue again. It simply wouldn't spin. There was no air flow just like before. I reinstalled Win 7 in the hopes of it being a software issue, but that didn't do anything. Moreover I didn't even have coolsense anymore. Support assistant did not recognize my serial and product numbers so coolsense was not installed. Today those HP people changed my s/n and p/n nos, and since then I've reinstalled support assistant, still no coolsense, system temps are still near 60c and the fan issue has become totally random. Now the fan randomly stops, my system temp sky rockets and the fan keeps malfunctioning till I let my system cool. After than the fan starts working. 

I told all this to the service center and got halfcock unsure replies. All the service center guy was saying that I will update your case..... some parts may be faulty (despite the fact that I just a new heatsink, fan and mobo). All the HP people want to do is change the parts and get over with it. There is obviously a deeper issue here. How in the world do I get this issue solved? Any help would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Chinmay91 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks to @rider and @marvelousprashanth, I have now installed Catalyst 12.10 drivers from Leshcat. The game performance has improved but I see blurry text in games. All the graphics settings in the game(GTA IV) are maxed out. May be some tweaking in the Catalyst Control Center would solve the problem?


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

what do you mean by "blurry text in games"?


----------



## amey (Nov 24, 2012)

hey guys.. i was planning on replacing my hdd with a 120gb ssd. i have heard we can use our old hdd using a caddy but i dont have much idea on it. so can someone whos done this before tell me more about this and also where can can get the caddy and its price.  
btw.. this forum is super awesome because it has helped me on many ocaasions. hats off!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 24, 2012)

blurry text could be due to playing at lower resolution? or AA set to low?


----------



## Chinmay91 (Nov 25, 2012)

No, by blurry text I mean how Internet Explorer displays text, which seems to be slightly blurry when compared to Chrome. However, I am still experiencing screen tearing issues in GTA 4.This effect is especially pronounced when driving cars. VSync is ON.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Nov 25, 2012)

Is the performance of leshcat drivers really better than catalyst 12.10?


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 25, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> No, by blurry text I mean how Internet Explorer displays text, which seems to be slightly blurry when compared to Chrome. However, I am still experiencing screen tearing issues in GTA 4.This effect is especially pronounced when driving cars. VSync is ON.



this issue is related to vsync and triplebuffering. i also faced them in crysis 1 and all the STALKER games. You need to download D3D OVERRIDER and add it to startup and select the exe files of the games in which you are having problems and force triple buffering and vsync for them. google d3doverrider.


----------



## ratul (Nov 25, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> this issue is related to vsync and triplebuffering. i also faced them in crysis 1 and all the STALKER games. You need to download D3D OVERRIDER and add it to startup and select the exe files of the games in which you are having problems and force triple buffering and vsync for them. google d3doverrider.



can't we do it using Catalyst Control Center under Gaming>3D Application Settings, though i don't have any idea how to use it..


----------



## sachin99 (Nov 26, 2012)

@All anyone tried running CPUID HWMonitor on Win8Pro?? I Have this weird problem..Everytime i run the software win 8 hangs n force restart is the only option for me..Any solution guys??


----------



## rider (Nov 26, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> @All anyone tried running CPUID HWMonitor on Win8Pro?? I Have this weird problem..Everytime i run the software win 8 hangs n force restart is the only option for me..Any solution guys??



Uninstall it. Download and use the new version like I'm using 1.21, it works fine in windows 8.


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> can't we do it using Catalyst Control Center under Gaming>3D Application Settings, though i don't have any idea how to use it..



for some games that wont work. even the in-game option for vsync in some games dont work. i have that experience with crysis and STLAKER. for  them you have to force vsync and tripple buffering with D3DOverrider. google it. add to startup and it'll end all headache.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone upgraded to Windows 8? And, if so, is it running smoothly without issues?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 29, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> Has anyone upgraded to Windows 8? And, if so, is it running smoothly without issues?



Yup. Everything works except Bluetooth. Can't receive files. Only send possible


----------



## rider (Nov 29, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Yup. Everything works except Bluetooth. Can't receive files. Only send possible



I installed the software but I found it doesn't installed properly as there no such thing as an app. FYI my laptop has broadcom wifi/bluetooth device.


----------



## ParaXite (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guys,
Help me out! Whenever I play games on my hp dv6 6165tx and the current goes, there is a drop in frame rates from like 60 to 20-ish. Now i've checked the power settings for the processor in the power plan (which I custom made) and set the minimum and maximum on battery life to be 100%, I've set my GPU to fixed on my bios so it is never on the intel gpu, I've changed the PowerPlay settings in my AMD control panel to maximum performance. What else is left? Even after putting everything on max performance I get a drop in frame rates when on battery. I just want my laptop to work as it is on the maximum performance possible even on battery because I have a generator at home and the current comes back on in like 30 seconds. What else do I need to change?


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Yup. Everything works except Bluetooth. Can't receive files. Only send possible



I want to install Windows 8 pro in my laptop HP 6165tx, but did not since no drivers are available yet on HP website..
could you please let me know what drivers would I need to install apart from the ones that get automatically installed and where can I get them for Win 8.

Also what about HP software like coolsense, support assistance, on screen display..where can i get them for win 8,

Thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

@rider and saurav all drivers have been updated for windows 8. See my post on page 111 for links. Only railink Motorola drivers for Bluetooth aren't available. Broadcomm ones have been updated


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

Here you go ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59021.exe broadcomm drivers for Bluetooth


----------



## rider (Nov 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Here you go ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59021.exe broadcomm drivers for Bluetooth



I know I have tried to install this but doesn't work.


----------



## saajan4 (Dec 1, 2012)

whats the speed of USB 3.0??? i tried transferring files from my external hard disk to my 6165TX and the speed was 18-22MB/s..
how to enable the USB 3.0??? i hav install all the drivers of USB 3.0 from hp site..


----------



## rider (Dec 1, 2012)

saajan4 said:


> whats the speed of USB 3.0??? i tried transferring files from my external hard disk to my 6165TX and the speed was 18-22MB/s..
> how to enable the USB 3.0??? i hav install all the drivers of USB 3.0 from hp site..



Use left side USB ports they are USB 3.0 and the right one are USB 2.0. They automatically enable just like old USB 2.0


----------



## piyus_h (Dec 2, 2012)

Aashrey99 said:


> Ok, so I've been following this thread for some time and I've learnt a lot from it! KUDOS to everyone.
> 
> BTW before I start describing the main issue, I would like to ask something else. My laptop has a 6 monthly issue in which the laptop fan starts making noise. It starts rattling, but otherwise works just fine. Is anyone here facing a similar issue? I've got the fan replaced twice till now and yet it happens after roughly six months. I don't know if the issue is because of dust or something else. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...




I am facing the same problem from few weeks. The fan makes rattling noise (specially in morning) as if the screw is untightened or there is some dust particles.This noise is temporary and once i hit up slowly with my hand on the bottom the noise goes off. but still the fan is running slow and making "krrrr.."
 noise. I wanted to open the laptop and check it myself. If someone can guide me how to open up the complete laptop so as to see the fan that would be very helpfull. If you can even link me to a video on youtube showing how to open up hp dv 6121tx.

thank you.


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 3, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @rider and saurav all drivers have been updated for windows 8. See my post on page 111 for links. Only railink Motorola drivers for Bluetooth aren't available. Broadcomm ones have been updated



Thanks Prashant... I will try installing those drivers..


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys please help me....WHile updating drivers,I tried installing beats driver from the latest dv6 7000 series laptops.The driver installed successfully,but no sound came.I removed it,and installed my original drivers.But it seems,that the lappy is picking up traces of old driver(7000 series) as the beats logo is new one(bigger) and the sound isnt coming).Please help me to install my genuine drivers and remove all traces of 7000 series driver.
Only time laptop is producing sound is when IDT is being uninstalled from laptop.
Thanks.


----------



## rider (Dec 3, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys please help me....WHile updating drivers,I tried installing beats driver from the latest dv6 7000 series laptops.The driver installed successfully,but no sound came.I removed it,and installed my original drivers.But it seems,that the lappy is picking up traces of old driver(7000 series) as the beats logo is new one(bigger) and the sound isnt coming).Please help me to install my genuine drivers and remove all traces of 7000 series driver.
> Only time laptop is producing sound is when IDT is being uninstalled from laptop.
> Thanks.



Install these *linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp58501-59000/sp58766.exe


----------



## Tintin.92 (Dec 4, 2012)

Does Catalyst 12.10 actually make ANY difference in performance whatsoever? Or for that matter, any difference at all? I tried installing it 3 times, and got no error message at any of the installations, yet graphics properties still shows 12.6... I'm confused...

Also, Leshcat drivers are written by an independent 3rd party, right? Are they safe? Is there a definite increase in performance.


----------



## rider (Dec 4, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> Does Catalyst 12.10 actually make ANY difference in performance whatsoever? Or for that matter, any difference at all? I tried installing it 3 times, and got no error message at any of the installations, yet graphics properties still shows 12.6... I'm confused...
> 
> Also, Leshcat drivers are written by an independent 3rd party, right? Are they safe? Is there a definite increase in performance.



Yes, 12.10 boosts performance a little bit. Try to completely uninstall 12.6 and then install 12.10.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 4, 2012)

@Rider, you were absolutely right. The problem was the adapter. How did I miss it?
I tried connecting my dell laptop's charger and voila! it powered on... after all these days. The HDD is still on the verge of death (C: is almost destroyed). Planning to buy a 128 GB SSD.
During my desperate ripping apart session, I had dislodged the CMOS battery holder from the board. Had little trouble soldering it back on. A note to all users: Never try to remove the CMOS battery as the holder is made of very hard plastic. Doing so may disconnect and remove holder from the motherboard. 

I'm a lot happy now knowing that damages are comparatively minimal.. 

On side note, I was going through the 16v 120W charger listed on eBay. How is this one?eBay Flipkart or other online stored doesn't seem to stock the 120W ones.


----------



## rider (Dec 4, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> @Rider, you were absolutely right. The problem was the adapter. How did I miss it?
> I tried connecting my dell laptop's charger and voila! it powered on... after all these days. The HDD is still on the verge of death (C: is almost destroyed). Planning to buy a 128 GB SSD.
> During my desperate ripping apart session, I had dislodged the CMOS battery holder from the board. Had little trouble soldering it back on. A note to all users: Never try to remove the CMOS battery as the holder is made of very hard plastic. Doing so may disconnect and remove holder from the motherboard.
> 
> ...



I would suggest you to get original 120W HP adapter though it costs pretty much around 2.5k


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not able to find it online. I'm currently in trivandrum. Are you suggesting to buy locally from shops/dealers who stock HP laptops?


----------



## rider (Dec 5, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> I'm not able to find it online. I'm currently in trivandrum. Are you suggesting to buy locally from shops/dealers who stock HP laptops?



You can buy online from here. Theitdepot - HP 120W Laptop Power Adapter - Original (OEM)


----------



## Tintin.92 (Dec 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, 12.10 boosts performance a little bit. Try to completely uninstall 12.6 and then install 12.10.



And Leshcat drivers? Are they recommended? Any performance boost?


----------



## rider (Dec 5, 2012)

Tintin.92 said:


> And Leshcat drivers? Are they recommended? Any performance boost?



Once I used leshcat drivers I found issue in battlefield 3 with it. The game start hanging and moves to desktop. I recommend you to download the original AMD Catalyst 12.10. It works like charm for me.


----------



## uncommonaman (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all. I own a DV6-6121. Been following this thread since 6 months but didn't find the need to post anything until now. 

I have installed Windows 8 ( thanks prashant for mentioning about entropy), not a clean install but a dirty one. And here the issues I am facing :-
1)Laptop is as slow as a dead snail now . I think this has something to do with graphics driver (more about this below) or dirty install . Installed the amd switchable driver provided by prashant, it showed an error during installation (something realated to sdk) although switching is working fine. 
2)WIFI is acting weird. Low signals and pages are taking ages to load. (this is after installing the updated version of brodocom wfii driver) 
3) Cool sense is no where to be found.


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 9, 2012)

I am trying to install F1 2012, but the game loads and when I press the start button(Enter key) the game crashes to the desktop. I have checked the solution on the net and COdemasters said the game doesn't work with notebooks. BUT if we switch the graphic card to fixed in BIOS then it works in the netbook as well. Many users of same model are running the game but I am not able to play. It is just keeps crashing. They suggested to upgrade the drivers. I did even that, installed catalyst 12.9 but still not able to play this game. Anyone here tried it? Or do you have solutions for it?? 

Please help me. I very badly want to play it. I tried very method and this is the last glimmer of hope I have!!


----------



## Chinmay91 (Dec 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Once I used leshcat drivers I found issue in battlefield 3 with it. The game start hanging and moves to desktop. I recommend you to download the original AMD Catalyst 12.10. It works like charm for me.



I uninstalled the leshcat drivers as some weird errors started to crop up.So, I decided to install the original AMD Catalyst 12.10 drivers. But, according to their website info,Notebooks with switchable graphics are not supported with the latest drivers. Still, I downloaded and installed and chose "custom installation". It said "Display Drivers are up to date" although they are not.
How did you manage to install the latest drivers?


----------



## maddy1205 (Dec 9, 2012)

^^same here...not able to install catalyst 12.10.


----------



## ratul (Dec 9, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I am trying to install F1 2012, but the game loads and when I press the start button(Enter key) the game crashes to the desktop. I have checked the solution on the net and COdemasters said the game doesn't work with notebooks. BUT if we switch the graphic card to fixed in BIOS then it works in the netbook as well. Many users of same model are running the game but I am not able to play. It is just keeps crashing. They suggested to upgrade the drivers. I did even that, installed catalyst 12.9 but still not able to play this game. Anyone here tried it? Or do you have solutions for it??
> 
> Please help me. I very badly want to play it. I tried very method and this is the last glimmer of hope I have!!



dude, there's no way to play it on AMD GPU..
Me too facing the same problem, i have tried every possible solution, but still it won't just work on AMD GPU, S#!tty "CODE"Masters can't code it for notebooks.. 
Had to run it on HD4000 only, so i don't think it'll ever work on AMD GPU...


----------



## prasathlr (Dec 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> dude, there's no way to play it on AMD GPU..
> Me too facing the same problem, i have tried every possible solution, but still it won't just work on AMD GPU, S#!tty "CODE"Masters can't code it for notebooks..
> Had to run it on HD4000 only, so i don't think it'll ever work on AMD GPU...



I can't believe that premium Gaming company can't rectify such problems! Codemasters are NOOBmasters!! Trying since last 3 days. I have tried almost all drivers from 12.3 to 12.11 catalyst!! This is a shame!!


----------



## rider (Dec 9, 2012)

Chinmay91 said:


> I uninstalled the leshcat drivers as some weird errors started to crop up.So, I decided to install the original AMD Catalyst 12.10 drivers. But, according to their website info,Notebooks with switchable graphics are not supported with the latest drivers. Still, I downloaded and installed and chose "custom installation". It said "Display Drivers are up to date" although they are not.
> How did you manage to install the latest drivers?



It's weird I am able to switch easily by using original catalyst 12.10 from days no issue.


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 10, 2012)

ratul said:


> dude, there's no way to play it on AMD GPU..
> Me too facing the same problem, i have tried every possible solution, but still it won't just work on AMD GPU, S#!tty "CODE"Masters can't code it for notebooks..
> Had to run it on HD4000 only, so i don't think it'll ever work on AMD GPU...



my laptop (6165tx) has a AMD GPU (6770m)and F12012 runs perfectly fine.. getting 45-50 FPS in ultra settings, 80-90 FPS in mixed settings.. I play the game at a stretch for 4hrs - 5hrs without any problems whatsoever..



prasathlr said:


> I am trying to install F1 2012, but the game loads and when I press the start button(Enter key) the game crashes to the desktop. I have checked the solution on the net and COdemasters said the game doesn't work with notebooks. BUT if we switch the graphic card to fixed in BIOS then it works in the netbook as well. Many users of same model are running the game but I am not able to play. It is just keeps crashing. They suggested to upgrade the drivers. I did even that, installed catalyst 12.9 but still not able to play this game. Anyone here tried it? Or do you have solutions for it??
> 
> Please help me. I very badly want to play it. I tried very method and this is the last glimmer of hope I have!!



as mentioned above I have no problems running F1 2012 in my 6165tx.. i have always used my laptop in Fixed mode graphics setting in BIOS). so cant say if there are problems in switchable (dynamic) mode. having said that I dont see any reason why your 6165tx is not running F12012.

My suggestion would be to do a clean install of windows, use the default graphics driver that came originally with the laptop. Windows will automatically update to the latest driver.. (I do not (have not/avoid) install any graphics drivers by manual download knowing there are compatibility issues with switchable graphics. After you do a clean install let windows update itself..

Then change to FIXED MODE in BIOS..and make sure you are using High performance graphics.. while installing or playing F1 2012..
Do a install of F12012 from the disk(DVD) and wait for steam to update all 12 patches (abt 100 mb) for f1 2012..
your game should work now..



prasathlr said:


> I can't believe that premium Gaming company can't rectify such problems! Codemasters are NOOBmasters!! Trying since last 3 days. I have tried almost all drivers from 12.3 to 12.11 catalyst!! This is a shame!!



I agree to the comment  "codemasters are noobmasters" to some extent, but I believe your laptop is capable of running this game.. coz mine does..


----------



## sachin99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Today i updated my laptop's driver to 12.10...Now when i try to switch from intel card to AMD its not working The display simply switches off n force shutdown is only option for me.. plz suggest me some solutions..I tried reinstalling the old drivers but no luck


----------



## rider (Dec 12, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> Today i updated my laptop's driver to 12.10...Now when i try to switch from intel card to AMD its not working The display simply switches off n force shutdown is only option for me.. plz suggest me some solutions..I tried reinstalling the old drivers but no luck



Completely uninstall AMD Catalyst Driver through CCleaner. Restart your computer. After that install the sp55092 drivers from hp india website. It should work fine. After that install your new catalyst 12.10 drivers.
If still you are facing the problem ask help from hp customer care they will provide you a technician for help.


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 17, 2012)

rider said:


> Completely uninstall AMD Catalyst Driver through CCleaner. Restart your computer. After that install the sp55092 drivers from hp india website. It should work fine. After that install your new catalyst 12.10 drivers.
> If still you are facing the problem ask help from hp customer care they will provide you a technician for help.



@RIDER..

since you are on win 8 pro and your laptop is a 6165tx, could you let me know if you are able to play high end games with out any problems as in win 7?
are there any other issues that you would like to point out?

i want to move to Win 8, however i dont want to dual boot, i just want to keep only one OS.. that is why I need to be sure if I can move to Win 8 with out any problem.
my laptop is also a 6165tx.


----------



## rider (Dec 17, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> @RIDER..
> 
> since you are on win 8 pro and your laptop is a 6165tx, could you let me know if you are able to play high end games with out any problems as in win 7?
> are there any other issues that you would like to point out?
> ...



FYI I upgraded to windows 8 recently and previously I was using windows 7 that came with laptop. All the games worked perfect in windows 7 with catalyst 12.10. 
You should move on to windows 8 pro there is no advantage of keeping windows 7 now.


----------



## piyus_h (Dec 24, 2012)

New HP Pavilion HP dv6 6000 6102SA 6157ea 6153ea CPU Cooling Fan Heatsink | eBay

can someone confirm about this above link of heatsink+fan compatibility with hp dv6 6121tx . Please verify before u approve it.


----------



## samudragupta (Dec 24, 2012)

rider said:


> FYI I upgraded to windows 8 recently and previously I was using windows 7 that came with laptop. All the games worked perfect in windows 7 with catalyst 12.10.
> You should move on to windows 8 pro there is no advantage of keeping windows 7 now.


did you buy the legitimate copy of windows 8?? even im thinking of upgrading to windows 8. Are the games working fine?


----------



## rider (Dec 25, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> did you buy the legitimate copy of windows 8?? even im thinking of upgrading to windows 8. Are the games working fine?



Well my computer is showing activated version of windows 8 pro with windows media center as I upgraded directly from windows 7. All games are working fine. Same as they were in windows 7 home premium, no change.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the upgraded to windows 8 PRO and there is no change in gaming performance. Not a must upgrade but new metro UI with apps is sorta new stuff.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everyone here, I am getting a message sometime stating some memory problem error code is :* 0*012fb234 referenced memory at 0*00000000. the memory could not be read , press ok to terminate the program*, after contacting HP they have suggested self memory test in BIOS but no error was rectified, any Idea about this problem ?? Please help me , also, after struggling with Intarvo for 4 months and spending lots of money in STD calls  , finally they accepted their mistake ( i was given 1 year extension instead of 2 years @Rs. 6360 ) and they are ready to refund Rs.1800 but again this is a complete loss because for further one year extension it would cost about Rs. 4000 but they are ready to refund only Rs.1800!!  HP should take some action soon . Anyway , i always have requested Intarvo but i think now i have to take this matter to Consumer Court.Thanks.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 29, 2012)

@* Gourav*
As for your warranty related issue,try mailing you entire issue at rahamatulla.s-k@hp.com ......The contact person is  S K Rahamatulla,Chief Customer Relations manager HP India. My fight with HP Ranchi services would have resulted in a court case,but I'm glad that he intervened and sorted out all issues to my fullest satisfaction.

*@ ALL*
I need a suggestion from you guys,is it harmful to use laptop at very low temperatures??The minimum temp at my city is now anywhere between 4-10 degrees.
For the past one and the half year of ownership,I've never seen the temperature of processor going less than 35 degrees,but yesterday I noticed the lowest was at 19degrees.I started taking regular readings from then.
Will that affect my laptop??
I'm attaching a snapshot below.Have a look at the processor and hard-disk temperatures.The snapshot was taken @12 noon,and the laptop was used continuously for the last 12 hours,with a cooling pad,with a 4 hour far cry3 gaming session in between.*Note:-*I switch the graphics card to intel hd after gaming,so its showing the last recorded reading.


*img707.imageshack.us/img707/5035/64584874.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

^No problem. btw how much battery back up are you getting now?


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt reply.
Battery backup is anywhere between 2-3hrs on HP recommended mode and Radeon graphics card activated and 3.5-5 hours on intel hd and hp recommended mode.5 hours backup was achieved only while reading a pdf,and screen brightness at medium.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> Battery backup is anywhere between 2-3hrs on HP recommended mode and Radeon graphics card activated and 3.5-5 hours on intel hd and hp recommended mode.5 hours backup was achieved only while reading a pdf,and screen brightness at medium.



I must say your battery is running very well. After one and half year usage, if its giving such back up, then its really good. On A/C / on battery use ratio ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 29, 2012)

AC:battery usage=85:15 with calibration thrown in every month.
But there is some issue,The battery backup will show 95 % for almost half an hour,and will suddenly decrease to 80%.The reading is not very accurate now,what it used to be before.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> AC:battery usage=85:15 with calibration thrown in every month.
> But there is some issue,The battery backup will show 95 % for almost half an hour,and will suddenly decrease to 80%.The reading is not very accurate now,what it used to be before.



Battery back up reading is never accurate, neither temp. What calibration method do you use?


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 29, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking,What is your backup by the way??And how was the experience with sony??Any failures or issues till date??

Calibration method-I first charge the laptop battery fully.Then I've created a new power profile named Calibration with all values set to never.I the remove ac source and let battery discharge on its own(without any apps or anything running in background).After the battery is fully discharged,I charge it again completely.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> If you don't mind me asking,What is your backup by the way??And how was the experience with sony??Any failures or issues till date??



My current back up after exact 1 year 2 months usage is around ~3hrs (may be a lil more or less, and this on power saver mode with mild brightness), I guess, and the battery wear is 29%. Satisfaction wise, I'm quite satisfied except driver support from Sony's side. Hardly any update. (JFYI, only OEM drivers work in Sony, not hardware vendor). Only problem I encountered is ODD going kaput without being used. (I just used it ONCE). Never mind, I have 3 yrs warranty, I will get it replaced whenever I feel the need for it. Rest no issues. One more shocking thing which I'm yet to figure out is washed out colors which happens either on power saver mode or when in battery. Though it happens not so frequent and for a very small time (for seconds) but still it leaves me thinking. And this never happened on stock OS.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 29, 2012)

Great.......
Yeah I've often seen on AMD sites written that |"these drivers will not work on SOny and toshiba laptops"|....Didnt understand it back then.
Even my friend having hp laptop suffered this ODD issue.He had never ever used it.I guess it needs to be used often.
For your battery I may suggest two things-Calibrate it as recommended by your manufacturer,and secondly,while playing a heavy game,remove your charger for about 2 min,and then reconnect it.The second method though is my own _Jugaad_,and it worked wonders on my friends vaio,who had a battery wear level of ~37%.It fell down to 12%,and his backup increased also.I also dont recommend playing heavy games on battery at all,because I've seen it increases battery wear a lot.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

Laptop ODD is something no body can guess when it will go kaput.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah,but seeing a pattern,I can atleast guess that low usage is also one of the reason.


----------



## rider (Dec 30, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Yeah,but seeing a pattern,I can atleast guess that low usage is also one of the reason.



Oh! fish I have my laptop from 13 months and battery ware is raised upto 54%. It only lasts maximum upto one hour 20 minutes. I still can't understand how to calibrate properly. I sometimes use the laptop in battery and not let the battery finished till 12% and charge it till 100%. Most of time it remained plugged I rarely turn off the laptop. 

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/276/batteryk.jpg



 What should I do? Buy another battery.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 30, 2012)

@ Rider

Your battery is seriously weak.I guess,this will last another 6 months.Some of my recommendations:-

1.Check battery's terminal voltage,with charger *not connected* in hardware monitor,It should be around 12.4-12.5V...If not,then try not using your laptop on battery.My father's Old Vaio had a strange motherboard failure,which the technician told was due to low voltage supply from a weak battery.I don't know about the extent of truth in his claim,but better don't take a risk.

2.No offence to you,but I see some seriously bad battery usage habits from your end.56% wear on a 13 months old battery is strange.For the record,My battery age is 614 days(as against 600 days for your battery),and still has only 4% wear.Some of the habits which you should avoid are using Radeon graphics when on battery,avoid using High performance mode or playing heavy games for long durations on laptop.*Please don't mind my comment,its in a good humour,and not to offend you.*

3.Calibrate-*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00821536&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en
folllow the instructions given above._If you find that difficult,you may use automatic calibration in HP diagnostics options when you press F2 post boot screen._


Additionally,here's another one of my _JUGAAD_ techniques.
1.Open a heavy game on Radeon card when plugged in.
2.Open hardware monitor screen where it shows battery wear.
3.While playing,remove charger for a few minutes(5 min max).
4.Then again plug in the charger and note whether the wear level has gone down or has increases.Surely let me know about this,then I'll let you know about the further proceedings.If the wear falls,then there's hope and a proper calibration will solve your issue.


----------



## waynerooney (Dec 30, 2012)

So which is the best graphics driver right now for dv6 6017tx ?


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 30, 2012)

I've installed 12.10.........12.11 beta used to show BSOD after restart....If 12.10 doesn't work for you,you may also try 12.6.Thats the most stable one i've seen till date.


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> @ Rider
> 
> Your battery is seriously weak.I guess,this will last another 6 months.Some of my recommendations:-
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot buddy. I don't mind your jokes, go one. I know how poorly I took care of my laptop. No surprise. 

Here is the pic of HW monitor when I connected it with power. I left laptop turn on overnight.



Spoiler



*img138.imageshack.us/img138/6015/battery1er.jpg



And this the picture of HW monitor on battery.



Spoiler



*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6429/battery2p.jpg


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 31, 2012)

Your battery is surely weak....Avoid using it on battery alone for sustained periods of time....And did you follow the procedure I mentioned under my JUGAAD techniques??Do try that out and callibrate properly after that...Do let me know if there's any improvement.


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Your battery is surely weak....Avoid using it on battery alone for sustained periods of time....And did you follow the procedure I mentioned under my JUGAAD techniques??Do try that out and callibrate properly after that...Do let me know if there's any improvement.



Here is the pic of HWmonitor by following your Jugaad technique. 


Spoiler



*img685.imageshack.us/img685/8712/battery3.jpg



I played NFS Most Wanted 2012 The game was lagging and getting around 20 fps in battery, usually I get 25+ in high settings. Since I can see current voltage was 10.839 (min) at that time.

Done the HP diagnose by pressing F2 on boot. It shows memory and primary hard disk fine.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like getting the battery changed is the only way out for you...If you work with laptop kept at a place for most times,I suggest keeping the battery for the time being...and keeping your charger plugged in every time.
BTW,the cost of a new battery is pretty steep-Rs.5468.
HP MU06 6 Cell 6 Cell Battery - HP: Flipkart.com

_You have another option,but this is a croocked man's technique.Get a new bill from your dealer.You may get it free if he's known to you,if not then maxm you'll have to pay the vat(Rs.2500) and you get a new bill with a new date in place.With this you get additional warranty,and then replace what things are damaged...!!!_     AS SAID IN BOL BACHHAN-*EVERY PENNY DISCOUNTS*!!!

In HP diagnostics,you also get a calibration option,did you calibrate using that option??


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Looks like getting the battery changed is the only way out for you...If you work with laptop kept at a place for most times,I suggest keeping the battery for the time being...and keeping your charger plugged in every time.
> BTW,the cost of a new battery is pretty steep-Rs.5468.
> HP MU06 6 Cell 6 Cell Battery - HP: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



The price of original hp battery is pretty high. Do you know some battery from some alternative brand that should be cheap yet reliable.  Your crooked technique might work but I don't think it will work for me as I purchased from hp re seller nehru place, new delhi. He is the main distributor and supplies laptops and PCs to north regions. In HP diagnostics I just clicked F2 and both these checkups starts automatically there was no option to calibrate.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 31, 2012)

Bro I know of many batteries which are cheap,and will do the work.BUT,they aren't reliable..Well not always..You may get an aftermarket battery for about 2500,but you'll never know when you battery'll conk off,or worse,even blast.I had recently read in a newspaper where a person had used a 3rd party battery and the laptop exploded while charging.However,I will check my resources,and if I find any such reliable and cheap alternative,I'll definitely let you know.Another issue is the size of battery bay,they are never the same,hence its diggicult to source a reliable aftermarket one. That's not the issue with the charger,and hence,aftermarket ones can be used.
I personally don't advise this;I believe the safety of you and your device is much more important than saving a few grands.
ALternatively,you may retain the existing battery,so that it may provide some backup,and rely completely on AC power.But in that case,your mobility will be hampered.

When I press F2 after restart,I get almost 10 options where battery is also an option,when I select that,calibration option comes.


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Bro I know of many batteries which are cheap,and will do the work.BUT,they aren't reliable..Well not always..You may get an aftermarket battery for about 2500,but you'll never know when you battery'll conk off,or worse,even blast.I had recently read in a newspaper where a person had used a 3rd party battery and the laptop exploded while charging.However,I will check my resources,and if I find any such reliable and cheap alternative,I'll definitely let you know.Another issue is the size of battery bay,they are never the same,hence its diggicult to source a reliable aftermarket one. That's not the issue with the charger,and hence,aftermarket ones can be used.
> I personally don't advise this;I believe the safety of you and your device is much more important than saving a few grands.
> ALternatively,you may retain the existing battery,so that it may provide some backup,and rely completely on AC power.But in that case,your mobility will be hampered.
> 
> When I press F2 after restart,I get almost 10 options where battery is also an option,when I select that,calibration option comes.



When I press F2 there were only 4 options in which there was none for battery. It has BIOS version F.1B


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 2, 2013)

Strangely,I too have this same BIOS version and in HP diagnostics almost 15 options come.


----------



## vgr (Jan 2, 2013)

dude it's cuz the temperature in Delhi hit 5 degrees!
There's nothing wrong with ur laptop... just game on 
lucky u!



swiftshashi said:


> @* Gourav*
> As for your warranty related issue,try mailing you entire issue at rahamatulla.s-k@hp.com ......The contact person is  S K Rahamatulla,Chief Customer Relations manager HP India. My fight with HP Ranchi services would have resulted in a court case,but I'm glad that he intervened and sorted out all issues to my fullest satisfaction.
> 
> *@ ALL*
> ...


----------



## a_k (Jan 2, 2013)

@ALL
Has any one installed adobe reader in HP 2202TX windows 8 based laptop. In my case once i click on the adobe executable nothing happens , task manager shows the adobe executable in running stage. Also not all softwares which work fine in windows 7 works in windows 8. Has any one faced the same issue. Also my Sandisk pendrive is not getting detected in my lappy , it gets detected on my desktop running on win7 HB.  Transcend based PD gets detected both on my lappy running on windows 8 & desktop running on windows 8. I see too many software & driver issues relating to windows 8 .


----------



## ron_devon (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the dv6-6121tx, now out of warranty
I'm facing the common *90B fan error on startup* and another problem is that the *fan noise in my laptop is more when integrated graphics are on*. The fan noise comparatively reduces when using the GPU. And to my disgust the noise begins right from the time I start my laptop, even if its hours later I'm using it. 
How is this explained and is there any way to get around this problem at my home or should I tend to a HP service? In the BIOS settings I have the Fan Always ON option turned off.

And what is the actual price of a genuine HP dv6 6-cell battery replacement?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 7, 2013)

ron_devon said:


> I have the dv6-6121tx, now out of warranty
> I'm facing the common *90B fan error on startup* and another problem is that the *fan noise in my laptop is more when integrated graphics are on*. The fan noise comparatively reduces when using the GPU. And to my disgust the noise begins right from the time I start my laptop, even if its hours later I'm using it.
> How is this explained and is there any way to get around this problem at my home or should I tend to a HP service? In the BIOS settings I have the Fan Always ON option turned off.
> 
> And what is the actual price of a genuine HP dv6 6-cell battery replacement?



Head to your service or call hp if u r still in warranty.However you should enable FAN ALWAYS ON..Restore default settings on BIOS.

As for the cost of genuine 6 cell MU-06 battery,Its around 5400 bucks.


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

@swiftsashi can you give me ebay link of the battery?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 8, 2013)

Any stable driver for ATI Raedon 6770m


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

tusharkeshri said:


> Any stable driver for ATI Raedon 6770m



Catalyst 12.10


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 8, 2013)

^^Its Catalyst 12.6 for me........


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 10, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^Its Catalyst 12.6 for me........




but in release notes for 12.6 or 12.10 6770m isn't mentioned and i have another doubt regarding after installeing will it cause another problems because some users awere saying that weren't able to see CCC (catalyst control centre).please clarify


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 11, 2013)

rider said:


> @swiftsashi can you give me ebay link of the battery?



Sorry bro,I saw the mentioned price on flipkart...Will search it on ebay and update u tonight.



tusharkeshri said:


> but in release notes for 12.6 or 12.10 6770m isn't mentioned and i have another doubt regarding after installeing will it cause another problems because some users awere saying that weren't able to see CCC (catalyst control centre).please clarify



12.6 is perfect for all users,I haven't heard a single issue with it from any dv6 user.As for 12.10,it works perfectly fine in dynamic mode.I advice you to go for 12.10 if you are under dynamic settings for GPU or 12.6,if u have fixed settings for gpu,like me.

BTW,my battery too failed last night,with some error code....and now it hardly gives 2 hour of backup in power saving mode...Luckily I had taken complete cover which* included battery and charger under claim*...I have got the claim approved,and the engineer is scheduled to visit coming monday.
I was shocked how the battery wear rose to 57% from a mere 4% within just a few days and not so much usage.I can safely assume now that the life of HP battery is 1yr.All the members who have their warranty left should get their battery thoroughly inspected.


----------



## rider (Jan 12, 2013)

Their is no warranty for battery. They won't replace at any cost until it comes in accidental damage cover.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 13, 2013)

But they are replacing my battery.........i'm myself surprised,as while purchasing the extended complete cover,they had clearly mentioned that battery and charger will nt be covered.My lappy is 6 months out of 1st yr warranty,however when i complained,they promptly sent a new battery.Engineer visit is scheduled for monday...
Fngers Crossed!!

*@ rider*
I searched using ebay for  cheaper batteries,here's what I got-
**www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=hp+mu+06+battery&_sacat=0&_from=R40*

BTW,I have one of my friends using a non standard battery in his dv6-**www.ebay.in/itm/ATC-Battery-Laptop...Domain_203&hash=item56513c182f#ht_2435wt_1139*
Its quite nice,and woth giving a try.I dont have reviews about other products.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Jan 13, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> 12.6 is perfect for all users,I haven't heard a single issue with it from any dv6 user.As for 12.10,it works perfectly fine in dynamic mode.I advice you to go for 12.10 if you are under dynamic settings for GPU or 12.6,if u have fixed settings for gpu,like me.
> 
> BTW,my battery too failed last night,with some error code....and now it hardly gives 2 hour of backup in power saving mode...Luckily I had taken complete cover which* included battery and charger under claim*...I have got the claim approved,and the engineer is scheduled to visit coming monday.
> I was shocked how the battery wear rose to 57% from a mere 4% within just a few days and not so much usage.I can safely assume now that the life of HP battery is 1yr.All the members who have their warranty left should get their battery thoroughly inspected.


After updating to 12.10 yesterday i am noticing a black bar in right side of laptop while playing games.


----------



## rider (Jan 13, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> But they are replacing my battery.........i'm myself surprised,as while purchasing the extended complete cover,they had clearly mentioned that battery and charger will nt be covered.My lappy is 6 months out of 1st yr warranty,however when i complained,they promptly sent a new battery.Engineer visit is scheduled for monday...
> Fngers Crossed!!
> 
> *@ rider*
> ...



Good for you if they replace your battery for free. 
All those batteries in the list are imported from US. Not a single seller is from India.  
Can you ask your friend how many backup he gets from this ATC Battery? And how much time cart2india take to deliver.


----------



## achusp (Jan 14, 2013)

Im Interested in buying a lap within the 50-52k range, are any of these laps still available? and whats the current price if they are available?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 14, 2013)

Got a brand new battery,hp engineer didnt say a word and exchanged the 1.5yrs old battery!!!!!!

@ rider
The ATC battery is same in every respect......Backup is a bit more,may be because my friend has a core i5 powered dv6 6154tx.


----------



## saajan4 (Jan 18, 2013)

guys none of the games are running in full screen on my 6165TX.. plz help! 
tried everything in game setting and all.. i think the problem is in graphic card setting but i dont know the access the graphic card setting of AMD Radeon.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F11 while game is running,it should switch to full screen.


----------



## praveen786 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi frnds i m new to this forum i purchased hp pavilion dv6 6165tx two months before now i wanted to upgrade my ati graphic card driver to latest ati drivers but on hp website only old drivers are availablee.
plz help me to update drivers to latest ati drivers.


----------



## rider (Jan 19, 2013)

praveen786 said:


> Hi frnds i m new to this forum i purchased hp pavilion dv6 6165tx two months before now i wanted to upgrade my ati graphic card driver to latest ati drivers but on hp website only old drivers are availablee.
> plz help me to update drivers to latest ati drivers.



download this latest AMD Catalyst


----------



## praveen786 (Jan 20, 2013)

rider said:


> download this latest AMD Catalyst



Bro AMD catalyst shows graphic card is unsupported.
its not working plz suggest another way.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ you tried the GPU verification tool? if yes, download and install. the verification tool is broken.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 20, 2013)

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com
can i add this to the existing setup for the dv6 6017tx??


----------



## rider (Jan 20, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> can i add this to the existing setup for the dv6 6017tx??



NO..!! This RAM has frequency of 1600MHz whereas your laptop supports 1333Mhz. I am using Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM from 14 months. It works like charm.

LINK: *www.flipkart.com/kingston-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-laptop-ram-ktl-tp3b-4gfr/p/itmd947zwazhhhve


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 20, 2013)

rider said:


> NO..!! This RAM has frequency of 1600MHz whereas your laptop supports 1333Mhz. I am using Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM from 14 months. It works like charm.
> 
> LINK: Kingston DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (KTL-TP3B/4GFR) - Kingston: Flipkart.com


Flipkart.com: Online Store
What about this one? ?


----------



## rider (Jan 21, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Flipkart.com: Online Store
> What about this one? ?



Fine.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Fine.



thanks a ton!!


----------



## praveen786 (Jan 21, 2013)

Friends I need an immideate help.
I wanted to order recovery dvd for my hp pavilion dv6 6165tx from hp.
But customer is asking for screenshot of my computer in which only two drives shouls be listed which is by default created by hp i.e drive c and recovery drive only.
So somebody plz post ss of his my computer screen so that i can order recovery dvd for my laptop.

in my lappy there is a third drive which i m unable to delete or hide so frnds plz help me as soon as possible.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 21, 2013)

praveen786 said:


> Friends I need an immideate help.
> I wanted to order recovery dvd for my hp pavilion dv6 6165tx from hp.
> But customer is asking for screenshot of my computer in which only two drives shouls be listed which is by default created by hp i.e drive c and recovery drive only.
> So somebody plz post ss of his my computer screen so that i can order recovery dvd for my laptop.
> ...



Tell hp,that you are stuck in middle of recovery,and that recovery discs you created are faulty.Then hp will send you new discs.However your lappy needs to be within 90 days of purchase to get the discs free,otherwise you'll have to pay 700 rupees.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2013)

Why do you want the recovery discs?
Just use ABR and get a trial version of Win7 home premium.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to know if the battery listed below is compatible with my laptop Pavilion dv6-6121tx. It is a 12 cell battery.

NEW FOR HP PAVILION DV6121TX DV6122EA 12-CELL LAPTOP BATTERY HIGH CAPACITY | eBay


----------



## rider (Jan 23, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> I would like to know if the battery listed below is compatible with my laptop Pavilion dv6-6121tx. It is a 12 cell battery.
> 
> NEW FOR HP PAVILION DV6121TX DV6122EA 12-CELL LAPTOP BATTERY HIGH CAPACITY | eBay



Poor quality, no reliability, and the chances of blast or damage in motherboard.


----------



## saurav_wow (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone updated their BIOS to F.1B? is there any significant benefit from F.1A?

Also does any one know if 6165tx supports UEFI installation mode for WIN 8

INFO on UEFI WIN 8..UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) - Install Windows 8 with


----------



## rider (Jan 26, 2013)

saurav_wow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone updated their BIOS to F.1B? is there any significant benefit from F.1A?
> 
> ...



F.1B is over a year old BIOS version. Most of the users are using this by this you can set GPU to fixed mode. It helps you to manually set the GPU. For this UEFI software the laptop should have HP Tool drive.


----------



## saurav_wow (Jan 26, 2013)

rider said:


> F.1B is over a year old BIOS version. Most of the users are using this by this you can set GPU to fixed mode. It helps you to manually set the GPU. For this UEFI software the laptop should have HP Tool drive.



Dear Rider,

I have F.1A BIOS and I have no issues in selecting Fixed mode in the BIOS, I can also manually select the GPU, within windows, hence I didnot bother to update to F.1B.

However I am interested now because of the UEFI installation mode of Win 8.., thought F.1B might be required.

Can you please elaborate on how should I proceed to install Win 8 in UEFI mode.. I dont have the HP TOOLs drive coz I made a clean install of WIN 7..?

I am ready to delete all partitions as I have all data backed up..


----------



## saajan4 (Jan 26, 2013)

guys by pressing alt+ctrl+F11, my screen has become half! if i press again it becomes full but magnified! plz help! i tried ctrl+wheel but only the icons size is changing not the windows desktop size! but by pressing alt+ctrl+F11 i got full screen game....plz help fast!


----------



## praveen786 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Anybody tried new catalyst 13.2 beta AMD Graphic Drivers??
Whether I should update or not*


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 3, 2013)

hi friends, from last 3-4 days my cp temp is around 65-65 degrees and motherboard is 64-66 degrees while watching movies, torrent downloading together. is this supposed to be normal. earlier it wasnt getting that hot. the coolsense is on performance mode. and i dont think so that i need to keep it on coolest for movies and general use. i watch movies on power saving intel graphics mode. should i contact hp. ive had the laptop since 8 months.


----------



## nimish (Feb 4, 2013)

rider said:


> F.1B is over a year old BIOS version. Most of the users are using this by this you can set GPU to fixed mode. It helps you to manually set the GPU. For this UEFI software the laptop should have HP Tool drive.



Hey Rider bro..
need an urgent help from you.
why is bluetooth not working in windows 8
the device is ralink/motorola bc4/bc8 v 3.0 hs+


Please man help me out i've purchased windows 8 and now i'm feeling very bad becoz the btooth is'nt working.
i've tried all possible drivers.
Please do revert.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

^
I once had a similar problem but on Windows 7. I just uninstalled all the bluetooth drivers, and restarted the laptop with internet connection alive and let windows choose its own generic driver. Worked for me...


----------



## rider (Feb 4, 2013)

nimish said:


> Hey Rider bro..
> need an urgent help from you.
> why is bluetooth not working in windows 8
> the device is ralink/motorola bc4/bc8 v 3.0 hs+
> ...



Same here. But in my laptop railink chip has been replaced with broadcom 2070 bluetooth/wifi. Not able to access bluetooth. Tried everything, not able to run.



samudragupta said:


> hi friends, from last 3-4 days my cp temp is around 65-65 degrees and motherboard is 64-66 degrees while watching movies, torrent downloading together. is this supposed to be normal. earlier it wasnt getting that hot. the coolsense is on performance mode. and i dont think so that i need to keep it on coolest for movies and general use. i watch movies on power saving intel graphics mode. should i contact hp. ive had the laptop since 8 months.



Time for service, dude. Call hp cc they will send you service man who clean your laptop and replace thermal paste.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 4, 2013)

rider said:


> Time for service, dude. Call hp cc they will send you service man who clean your laptop and replace thermal paste.



Thanks bro, any suggestion for thermal paste. should i accept the one that the technician gets or you suggest any brand? is so pls provide the link. thanks a ton.. 
congo on more than 2.5k posts...


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am having issues with my CD/DVD Writer. There are no problems while reading a disc from the drive, but writing files onto a CD/DVD creates bad sectors in the disc. I have used several programs such as ImgBurn, PowerISO, Nero Burning ROM 12, Native CD Burning etc. But, nearly all of them display this error "I/O Device Error".
 The burn process completes successfully but the CD/DVD becomes unreadable i.e. the Verification phase fails and the above error is displayed. I have tried several discs and all discs have now become corrupt.
My DVDRW Drive is : hp CDDVDW TS-L633J. I have checked for firmware updates, but there seem to be none.
Please suggest some solutions. 
TIA.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

Install the Intel RST drivers. Or reinstall them. If that doesnt work then I guess its an OS re-install. I have faced the exact same problem on my dv4 some 5-6 months ago. I re-installed the OS.

If re-installing the drivers, allow a re-boot between each of un-installing and re-installing process. And also uninstall any CD?DVD writing programs prior to the driver re-install. Again re-boot once between this and uninstalling the driver.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> I am having issues with my CD/DVD Writer. There are no problems while reading a disc from the drive, but writing files onto a CD/DVD creates bad sectors in the disc. I have used several programs such as ImgBurn, PowerISO, Nero Burning ROM 12, Native CD Burning etc. But, nearly all of them display this error "I/O Device Error".
> The burn process completes successfully but the CD/DVD becomes unreadable i.e. the Verification phase fails and the above error is displayed. I have tried several discs and all discs have now become corrupt.
> My DVDRW Drive is : hp CDDVDW TS-L633J. I have checked for firmware updates, but there seem to be none.
> Please suggest some solutions.
> TIA.



What a co-incidence I've the same problem. I think it's an hardware error so get a portable DVD writer.

I bought a new portable DVD writer now it works fine. Can anybody tell me how to remove laptop's DVD-ROM from reading without detaching the cable from motherboard?


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 5, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> Thanks bro, any suggestion for thermal paste. should i accept the one that the technician gets or you suggest any brand? is so pls provide the link. thanks a ton..
> congo on more than 2.5k posts...



bump...


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> What a co-incidence I've the same problem. I think it's an hardware error so get a portable DVD writer.
> 
> I bought a new portable DVD writer now it works fine. Can anybody tell me how to remove laptop's DVD-ROM from reading without detaching the cable from motherboard?



Why dont you try this ?? 



pranav0091 said:


> Install the Intel RST drivers. Or reinstall them. If that doesnt work then I guess its an OS re-install. I have faced the exact same problem on my dv4 some 5-6 months ago. I re-installed the OS.
> 
> If re-installing the drivers, allow a re-boot between each of un-installing and re-installing process. And also uninstall any CD?DVD writing programs prior to the driver re-install. Again re-boot once between this and uninstalling the driver.


----------



## nimish (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Same here. But in my laptop railink chip has been replaced with broadcom 2070 bluetooth/wifi. Not able to access bluetooth. Tried everything, not able to run.



Hey bro could you please elaborate how to replace the ralink chip with the broadcom one???
is it totally compatible??
can i get hp to get this part replaced???
if yes then how????


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

nimish said:


> Hey bro could you please elaborate how to replace the ralink chip with the broadcom one???
> is it totally compatible??
> can i get hp to get this part replaced???
> if yes then how????



I didnt replace by myself. I complain hp cc that my railink bluetooth is not working in windows 7 so they send me broadcom chip for the replacement. It worked fine until I upgrading to windows 8 pro. It is not able to access bluetooth even I install the correct new windows 8 drivers for this. BTW bluetooth works fine in my ubuntu 12.10 but not windows 8. 



pranav0091 said:


> Why dont you try this ??



Reinstalled the latest rapid share software. Scanned whole computer with kaspersky internet security 2013. I don't have any time to fix by reinstalling the whole OS. I got my DVD writer today and tried to burn some DVDs but still the same issue it fails in some sectors of verifying.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Install the Intel RST drivers. Or reinstall them. If that doesnt work then I guess its an OS re-install. I have faced the exact same problem on my dv4 some 5-6 months ago. I re-installed the OS.
> 
> If re-installing the drivers, allow a re-boot between each of un-installing and re-installing process. And also uninstall any CD?DVD writing programs prior to the driver re-install. Again re-boot once between this and uninstalling the driver.



Your solution has worked for me, buddy! 
Thanks a lot. I didn't have to reinstall Windows. I just installed the latest version of Intel RST.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> Your solution has worked for me, buddy!
> Thanks a lot. I didn't have to reinstall Windows. I just installed the latest version of Intel RST.



link please.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> link please.



Here is the link for Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver:
Released:		2011-11-18
Version:		10.6.0.1002
Compatibility:		Microsoft Windows 7 (32-bit), Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)

**ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp55001-55500/sp55101.exe*


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> Here is the link for Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver:
> Released:		2011-11-18
> Version:		10.6.0.1002
> Compatibility:		Microsoft Windows 7 (32-bit), Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit)
> ...



This one is older. My notebook has windows 8 pro 64 bit.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> This one is older. My notebook has windows 8 pro 64 bit.


May be this page can help you?
**downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchRes...2+Intel+Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel+RST)"*


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Feb 7, 2013)

What is the latest stable ccc release? is 12.10 stable ? How can i install it , should i over run it or perform a clean install by removing the present version ( it is the default ccc). Actually i was having some glitching problem while playing COD:MW3 in medium settings ( But HITMAN Abso;ution worked well and in fraps it was showing more than 30 fps at medium settings) , I think DV6-6165tx is capable to run CRYSIS 3 beta or Max payne 3 at playable fps,but i don't know what things are required to be updated to run Battlefield 3 or Max Payne 3 , Has anyone played these games if yes @what fps ? Please help me.This is the present screenshot of ccc


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 8, 2013)

Gourav Kundu said:


> What is the latest stable ccc release? is 12.10 stable ? How can i install it , should i over run it or perform a clean install by removing the present version ( it is the default ccc). Actually i was having some glitching problem while playing COD:MW3 in medium settings ( But HITMAN Abso;ution worked well and in fraps it was showing more than 30 fps at medium settings) , I think DV6-6165tx is capable to run CRYSIS 3 beta or Max payne 3 at playable fps,but i don't know what things are required to be updated to run Battlefield 3 or Max Payne 3 , Has anyone played these games if yes @what fps ? Please help me.This is the present screenshot of cccView attachment 8854




i did update my default CCC to 12.10 and then to 13.10 beta and i didn't noticed anything new or something like that , i had done updating over the previous version which comes default in AMD Raedon 6770M.


----------



## rider (Feb 8, 2013)

tusharkeshri said:


> i did update my default CCC to 12.10 and then to 13.10 beta and i didn't noticed anything new or something like that , i had done updating over the previous version which comes default in AMD Raedon 6770M.



13.10 beta??


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Feb 8, 2013)

tusharkeshri said:


> i did update my default CCC to 12.10 and then to 13.10 beta and i didn't noticed anything new or something like that , i had done updating over the previous version which comes default in AMD Raedon 6770M.


How did you updated as in my case its saying hardware not compatible when i ran verification tool


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 10, 2013)

rider said:


> 13.10 beta??



AMD Catalyst



Gourav Kundu said:


> How did you updated as in my case its saying hardware not compatible when i ran verification tool




i also ran the verification tool but it failed  so i downloaded the drivers from AMD site and installed it over the previous version


----------



## rider (Feb 10, 2013)

tusharkeshri said:


> AMD Catalyst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a proper AMD Catalyst 13.1 not 13.10 beta


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 10, 2013)

rider said:


> It is a proper AMD Catalyst 13.1 not 13.10 beta


my bad


----------



## harikt (Feb 20, 2013)

Gourav Kundu said:


> What is the latest stable ccc release? is 12.10 stable ? View attachment 8854


The installation is a bit tricky but I've got 12.11 Leshcat UnifL Enduro drivers working properly.
You might be able to get 13.1 working as well. But I got a couple of Blue Screens during this install, so I played it safe.
If you're feeling adventurous, try the Leshcat UnifL 13.2 Beta 5 drivers instead.


----------



## cyanide911 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just formatted and reinstalled Windows, and I'm having a little trouble with drivers. I have everything except Bluetooth and Wifi working.

Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support

Here, they've listed 3 different drivers for wifi and 3 for bluetooth. Which one am I supposed to use? 6121tx.

Also, which software do I need to install for enabling that brightness control and BEATS volume control popup?


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 21, 2013)

cyanide911 said:


> I just formatted and reinstalled Windows, and I'm having a little trouble with drivers. I have everything except Bluetooth and Wifi working.
> 
> Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support
> 
> ...



The *Wi-fi *driver you should install is: Ralink RT5390 802.11 b/g/n Wi-fi adapter
The *bluetooth *driver you should install is: Ralink Motorola BC8 Bluetooth 3.0+HS Adapter


----------



## cyanide911 (Feb 22, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> The *Wi-fi *driver you should install is: Ralink RT5390 802.11 b/g/n Wi-fi adapter
> The *bluetooth *driver you should install is: Ralink Motorola BC8 Bluetooth 3.0+HS Adapter



Hmmm yeah I tried the Ralink driver. It went through the usual process of first extracting into C:/SWsetup and running the actual setup from there. But when it opens the actual setup, I see a command prompt screen for half a second. Then nothing happens, I suppose it crashes. 

I can't understand what to do now, I really need WiFi. I've tried to run it in compatibility mode, I've tried to redownload the driver. I tried to manually point windows to the folder in SWSetup that was created, but it found nothing...


----------



## Chinmay91 (Feb 23, 2013)

cyanide911 said:


> Hmmm yeah I tried the Ralink driver. It went through the usual process of first extracting into C:/SWsetup and running the actual setup from there. But when it opens the actual setup, I see a command prompt screen for half a second. Then nothing happens, I suppose it crashes.
> 
> I can't understand what to do now, I really need WiFi. I've tried to run it in compatibility mode, I've tried to redownload the driver. I tried to manually point windows to the folder in SWSetup that was created, but it found nothing...



Dude, have you installed Windows 8 or Windows 7? Coz there are known driver compatibility issues with Windows 8.


----------



## apurvcn (Feb 26, 2013)

Bluetooth is working fine for me in 6121tx running on windows 8. I installed the driver from Bluetooth Software Download | Broadcom . It takes a lot of time (almost an hour) to install, but in the end it works fine. Hope this helps other win 8 users as well.


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys,I'm having some software related issues with my dv6...
1.Can coolsense be installed as a stand alone software.I installed latest version of SUpport Assistant and Coolsense stopped working.
2.In fixed mode,and post Catalyst 12.6,I have tried every driver from AMD.And every single one has low brightness problem in discrete graphics mode.By low brightness issue,I mean that brightness is stuck at lowest,and only way to solve it is to switch graphics,and its really irritating.

These two issues are preventing me to fully enjoy my PC....Please help


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Download and install dell quick set app from your laptop driver page, now open windows mobility center, it'll have the desktop charge mode and longevity mode option, in my laptop I can just press a dedicated button on the laptop to open this.
> 
> 
> Use desktop charge mode from windows mobility center, also turn on battery longevity mode.
> ...



read this here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158133-dell-inspiron-14r-15r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread-95.html#post1863542


is there something like this available for our laptops. i mean the dv6. i got mine in October 2011and the battery wear level is still at 8%. but i think this will help.


----------



## shivesh.kumar03 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Need your help i am having HP DV6-6165tx and i am having problem with my base enclosure it is having crack. 2 months back i seen a crack near by the subwoofer. And i tried to fix that but the plastic was so cheap that it got worse so i used (M Seal) industrial grade epoxy compound to make the exact design to cover that broken plastic and hide that with colourful  tape. But now again i am having one more crack near by the DVD drive. I am the only person who is using the laptop and let me assure that the laptop never fell or hit to something that will cause this breakage.Now i am not sure whether i should call HP for the replacement or not cause they might cover this in physical breakage but as i already told this is not physical breakage.So want to ask what should i do and feeling that why i bought this laptop i would have gone for dell.


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 19, 2013)

@SHivesh
Bro,you've greatly messed up your laptop near the speakers.
However I do admit that there is a design flaw near the dvd writer drive that the crack has appeared.On my laptop alone,I have changed the base enclosure 3 times.However I changed when the crack was fine,and hence hp could not detect it.The plastic there is so fine and soft that it is bound to get cracked even if you mishandle it a little.That is a design flaw,though hp wont admit it.


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 23, 2013)

hello friends i am having problem with gpu switching in windows 8 ..the problem is that whenever i open gpu switching wizard and click on the high performance gpu tab nothing happens ...switching is done 1 out of 50 times ..i am not able to play games  ..and i tried fresh installing it ..it worked for few days ..but now the problem is back


----------



## shivesh.kumar03 (Apr 29, 2013)

velociraptor said:


> hello friends i am having problem with gpu switching in windows 8 ..the problem is that whenever i open gpu switching wizard and click on the high performance gpu tab nothing happens ...switching is done 1 out of 50 times ..i am not able to play games  ..and i tried fresh installing it ..it worked for few days ..but now the problem is back



@Velociraptor,

Hey i had the same problem tried 2-3 drivers but issue was not resolved.Then i tried Leshcat

And it is working fine now.Hope this will resolve your problem.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 29, 2013)

shivesh.kumar03 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help i am having HP DV6-6165tx and i am having problem with my base enclosure it is having crack. 2 months back i seen a crack near by the subwoofer. And i tried to fix that but the plastic was so cheap that it got worse so i used (M Seal) industrial grade epoxy compound to make the exact design to cover that broken plastic and hide that with colourful  tape. But now again i am having one more crack near by the DVD drive. I am the only person who is using the laptop and let me assure that the laptop never fell or hit to something that will cause this breakage.Now i am not sure whether i should call HP for the replacement or not cause they might cover this in physical breakage but as i already told this is not physical breakage.So want to ask what should i do and feeling that why i bought this laptop i would have gone for dell.
> 
> View attachment 10062View attachment 10063


similar crack here as well


----------



## saurav_wow (Apr 30, 2013)

@Shivesk.kumar03
@samudragupta

I had similar cracks near the front speakers. HP replaced my Laptop's base enclosure under Accidental Damage protection.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 30, 2013)

saurav_wow said:


> @Shivesk.kumar03
> @samudragupta
> 
> I had similar cracks near the front speakers. HP replaced my Laptop's base enclosure under Accidental Damage protection.


unfortunately my laptops cracked occurred after the 1 yrs warranty. now the extended warranty does not cover accidental damage.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 3, 2013)

mine is still fine. these areas of the dv4 and dv6 are not very well built, esp. around the dvd drive area. my friends dv4 silver thing is faded. it looks bad. mine is still fine.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 5, 2013)

Guys,I need a help.
I noticed an issue which did nt went even after overclocking.
In my laptop,6770m is default clocked at 725/800 for Core/Memory clock.However even after playing the most demanding of games like far cry 3,battlefield 3,crysis 3 etc,GPU Z showed 725/200 as the maxm frequency.
I overclocked it to 850/950...The memory frequency maxm was still stuck at 256.5MHz.
Is there something wrong with my laptop??

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/2604/ssm.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/833/332nw.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/811/123ys.jpg


Also,please have a look on my HDD's Temp.....Are they normal??

I also request other dv6 6000/6100 owners to kindly post their GPU-Z Snapshot of the info(first) tab....Please....!!!!


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 5, 2013)

Guys which version of CCC are you using...is it possible to upgrade it to v13.5? Also are there any new graphic driver updates available through HP/Windows update or any other compatible drivers through AMD? (Ofcourse other than an year old drivers found on HP Support and Downloads page)


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (May 10, 2013)

velociraptor said:


> hello friends i am having problem with gpu switching in windows 8 ..the problem is that whenever i open gpu switching wizard and click on the high performance gpu tab nothing happens ...switching is done 1 out of 50 times ..i am not able to play games  ..and i tried fresh installing it ..it worked for few days ..but now the problem is back



Try removing all amd stuff (graphics driver+ccc+other bundled packages) from your system and then re-installing everything......
follow this guide here


----------



## mayank_cr7 (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

My laptop : dv 6121 tx.

When laptop boots up, it freezes on the desktop for around 5 minutes atleast. Then the error comes "*Wireless information unavailable. The application will now close.*"  (see screen shot)

After this error, the computer works just fine.
Please note, that my wifi and bluetooth are working fine.

But i want to fix this 5 min freeze on desktop after booting.

Please help.


----------



## Chinmay91 (May 16, 2013)

The DVD Writer errors have started again. Whenever i try to burn a DVD, the burn process is successful, but during the verification stage, hundreds of read sector errors crop up and Nero hangs forcing me to close the application. The DVD is corrupted. However, CDs are burned successfully and verified.
I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drive from Device Manager
I have also tried installing the latest Intel Rapid Storage Technology drivers
Of course, I have tried to write many DVDs but unfortunately,  in every DVD Data Verification fails due to too many errors. The DVDs cannot be read in other computers too.
Should I get my DVD Drive replaced? I have extended warranty.
P.S. The drive reads other discs fine. Only that it doesn't write properly


----------



## pranav0091 (May 16, 2013)

^ I have answered this somewhere on this thread. Its got nothing to do witht he hardware. Reinstall Intel RST drivers. If that doesnt fix it, then its an OS reinstall. You might change the drive, but that wont help much.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 16, 2013)

i am going to change my thermal paste? which one should i buy?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 16, 2013)

I have mixed Arctic Silver 5 with Cooler MAster Xtreme Fusion and applied to my CPU and GPU  ....Applied a very fine layer of Arctic Silver 5 in the middle of the Proccy and surrounded it with Xtreme Fusion on the sides.......Surprisingly,it now takes a looong long time to hit 90'C for the CPU...Also replaced thermal pads of northbridge and other elements,and the dv6 is now extremely cool.ALso I dont have coolsense on my pc now,so that kind of performance is commendable.I've also done some cooling mods on my dv6,some were inspired from youtube and some were on my own.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 16, 2013)

what were the mods? and mine hits 90 after gaming. i guess its the summer. but it has been almost a year and a half so i should change the paste.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 16, 2013)

My setup for keeping the lappy cool-
1.I use a notepal E1 laptop cooler all the time.
2.When you open the service bay(the plastic part which is removed to get access to HDD,RAM etc),you'll see a net like sticker stuck underside it,to cover the vents with a mesh like material...You'll find similar meshes underneath every vent under the laptop...I have removed them all(the stickers.)So my laptop has clear vents now,devoid of any meshes.I'll post a picture showing what I mean,in case you dont get it.
3.The third mod was to remove a design flaw by hp....You must have felt hot air out of side vents,but if you have seen,there's another vent at the back of laptop,which seems to have the same fan,but no air comes out of it....atleat in my case,I never felt air coming out of it.I opened the heatsink and cut open the plastic wall which was restricting airflow out of the rear vent....This mod in itself has made the laptop more cooler than any other mod...A nice 5-8'C was shaved out....
4.I raised the heatsink a bit,from the base enclosure using double sided thick adhesive tapes....This was done so as to provide airflow under fan,so that it gets a wee bit of more air.....
5.Use Arctic Silver 5 as the thermal paste...Also clean the heatsink thoroughly of any dust,catfur etc.....blow air strongly in the heatsink....When using AS5 as the thermal paste,take care to make as thin you can make the layer..Trust me,it works best when you have the thinnest layer possible....ALso take care not to spill it over mobo,as it will damage it.

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/5258/46095410.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


1.In the picture showing rear of lappy,that was the vent of of which I had never felt air,just heat.
2.The circles at the back of laptop shows vents from where I removed the mesh sticker.
3.Heatsink shows where the plastic wall of fan was there,and the straight lines show the area I'd cut to ensure that rear vent also works.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 16, 2013)

Dont remove those filters, they are there for a good reason, to keep the larger of the dirt away.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 16, 2013)

^^
I admit I now have to be extra careful with my laptop,bu t since I always use my laptop with a cooler,its bearable with me.........You dont anyways use your lappy on a beach shore or in a desert,with the lappy mounted on back of a huge sand-dune....


----------



## Prongs298 (May 18, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> My setup for keeping the lappy cool-
> 1.I use a notepal E1 laptop cooler all the time.
> 2.When you open the service bay(the plastic part which is removed to get access to HDD,RAM etc),you'll see a net like sticker stuck underside it,to cover the vents with a mesh like material...You'll find similar meshes underneath every vent under the laptop...I have removed them all(the stickers.)So my laptop has clear vents now,devoid of any meshes.I'll post a picture showing what I mean,in case you dont get it.
> 3.The third mod was to remove a design flaw by hp....You must have felt hot air out of side vents,but if you have seen,there's another vent at the back of laptop,which seems to have the same fan,but no air comes out of it....atleat in my case,I never felt air coming out of it.I opened the heatsink and cut open the plastic wall which was restricting airflow out of the rear vent....This mod in itself has made the laptop more cooler than any other mod...A nice 5-8'C was shaved out....
> ...



thanks mate. this is much appreciated. i will do your rear vent cutting mod.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 18, 2013)

Try to take utmost care while opening the fan.....if not assembled properly,it may tend to make a rattling sound...


----------



## Prongs298 (May 19, 2013)

*www.nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=HW8568


@swiftsashi - is this compounds fine? is the site ok?


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

that website is fine ( some of our members have bought items from there ) but if you have doubt use CoD option and get CM TF 400 only but did you notice both of the products are not available on there ??


----------



## swiftshashi (May 19, 2013)

@Prongs298
IC essential e1 is a very basic TIM.....Since AS-5 has become very expensive these days,my suggestion would be__

go for *www.shopclues.com/cooler-master-extreme-fusion-x1.html

It has a performance comparable to AS-5,double the thermal conductivity of IC E1,and the best part is,curing time is zero and is electrically non conducting also........So its a lot safer to use.......Plus,at shopclues,you are getting it at an unbeatable price.....I have used it and I felt it is slightly better than AS-5...
However there is difference between AS-5 and Xtreme Fusion X1 in the way of applying...AS5 works best when layer of compound is thin,where as with xtreme fusion X1,apply a uniform slightly thicker layer...thin layer doesnt work with Xtreme Fusion X1


----------



## Prongs298 (May 20, 2013)

@sashi - thanks mate. but i wonder how did i not find that shop while searching on google?

            and just to be safe can you give the link for the service manual of our dv6121 tx. i trust you.



> I, too, own a Pavilion dv6, and after much work, I have figured out the problem, as well as how to permanently fix it.  I believe the problem is a design flaw that is simple in nature, but difficult to find and fix.
> 
> Now, first let me explain how cooling works for the dv6.  The computer's fan is hooked up to a series of flat copper tubes, which then pass over the CPU, Integrated VPU, and the additional Video Card if you have one.  The purpose of the copper is to efficiently conduct heat, which the fan then removes from the computer via airflow.  In order to ensure that the heat exchange between the chip and the cooling system is maximally efficient, the contact area between them is filled with a layer of thermally conducting paste.
> 
> ...



source - *//h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-e-g-Windows-8/Pavilion-dv6-Overheating/m-p/975733#M56593


anyone tried doing this....


----------



## swiftshashi (May 20, 2013)

Here You Go---
Manuals for HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC | HP® Support


Select "HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC - Maintenance and Service Guide-6.19MB"

Take Care of every screw,its already mentioned in the manual.....if you interchange the screws,you'll end up damaging the threads of the base enclosure.
Also,you'll find two things difficult if you follow the manual....For opening keyboard,first remove the 5mm screw...Then look from the dvd side,you'll see the base of the kbd....push gently from there..In manual,its told to push the kbd using screw driver,which is not very promising for the first time..
Secondly,take ultimate care near the dvd drive area,the top panel near the area is very weak,and may crack if you mishandle it....Best of Luck.....!!
Do write in if you find yourself stuck somewhere


----------



## Prongs298 (May 21, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> [URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/13062012348.jpg/]*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5180/13062012348.jpg Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> 
> Sorry for the grainy picture quality,it was from my nokia 5235.



*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/original15_zps146f4eba.jpg

i compared these two pictures. 

did you also apply the thermal paste on the green area of the cpu and gpu as well as the shiny area? sorry for the layman terms. but those areas in your picture have a black rubbery thing on them? what is that?


also where do i get a thermal pad to replace that silicon piece??


----------



## swiftshashi (May 21, 2013)

no ....apply thermal paste only on the shiny area.....dont replace the pads,leave them as it is...

My processor has a plastic lamination sort of thing,its looking like a rubbry substance,did you remove it by any chance??

BTW,are you sure your model is 6121tx??Sorry for the insanely stupid question but my mobo looks a lot different from urs....


----------



## rider (May 22, 2013)

Remove that plastic lamination properly. Put the thermal paste in a shot and cover it normally with the fan.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 22, 2013)

@Rider.
Are you sure that plastic wrap around the processor is to be removed??It covers only the green area,and the top shiny part is exposed


----------



## Prongs298 (May 22, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> no ....apply thermal paste only on the shiny area.....dont replace the pads,leave them as it is...
> 
> My processor has a plastic lamination sort of thing,its looking like a rubbry substance,did you remove it by any chance??
> 
> BTW,are you sure your model is 6121tx??Sorry for the insanely stupid question but my mobo looks a lot different from urs....



i am the one insanely stupid. that is the old dv6 mobo pic i picked form google, just to ask you about the thermal paste. its not mine. and my laptop is a 6121tx. pretty sure.

and i havent still opened it. waiting for thermal fusion x1 form shopclues.

but i have questions about the 6770 drivers. 

i was using the 12.10 official hp ones for a long time now. that sp55092.exe ones.
decided to update and downloaded 13.4 mobility ones from amd site. messed up the brightness controls. but it also messed up opencl and ccc. tried reverting back. did not know how so it took a day. and a half. 

after which i uninstalled the drivers using control panel. 

then went to safe mode and unistalled both intel and amd gpus form there. 

then used driver sweeper in safe mode to completely remove the amd drivers.

then installed the leshcat 13.1 drivers which also included the updated intel ones.

*problem is FIFA 13 stutters from time to time. but everything else is perfect. brightness controls are alright. now what i want to ask is whether i can just update the AMD display driver to 13.4 using device manager or will it mess up the other components of unifl? please shed some light.*


----------



## swiftshashi (May 22, 2013)

Sorry bro....but I wont be able to help you with this,as I'm myself on age old 12.6 drivers, because I've overvolted to 1.1V & overclocked to  900/1050Mhz...and 12.6 drivers gave me the best stability.
Also I faced numerous issues on other drivers like brightness issues, drivers not getting installed etc...Asked many times for help but looked like no one had the idea.So, I'm sticking to 12.6
@Prongs
bro, can you just look for one thing, double click the 13.4 drivers, and in installation mode, select custom, not express, and then please let me know the amd driver version its showing...you may cancel the installation after that.please??

And BTW, sp55092 is not 12.10....its probably a 11.xx version driver. ..


----------



## Prongs298 (May 23, 2013)

the driver version on 13.4 is 12.104.0.0000.

and that on 12.10 is 9.002.0.0000.
and the sp55092.exe has the same drivers as 12.10.

can you post the steps you did to overclock your 6770m?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 24, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed reply...
Here you go
-
Overclocking-*forum.notebookreview.com/hp-pavilion-notebooks/599746-overclocking-radeon-6770m-dv6t-61xx.html
Overvolting-*forum.notebookreview.com/hp-pavilion-notebooks/669603-how-overvolt-amd-12-3-tested-6770m.html

NOTE-I recommend overclocking and overvolting ONLY if you have an extended warranty in place...I may also remind you that both these procedures are known to be harsh on the GPU life.

*_____________________________________________________________________________________
GUYS........................PLEASE HELP*

Why do I see this when I try to install AMD 13.4 drivers.
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/3383/17624534.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you notice,there's no driver listed in the package....
I am currently running on AMD 12.6 drivers,at stock clocks.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 28, 2013)

i am just guessing here, but you should download the drivers from a different place. The size is 135 mb. 

And maybe the drivers are already updated. Its just the catalyst suite version that is 12.6. Check in gpu z before the catalyst no. If its 12.104 then you are in 13.4 catalyst driver version otherwise 12.6.

But my advice is not to go for them, the 12.10 are the best. Or the leshcat ones except for the open cl errors.



 And i applied the CM thermal fusion x1.  The temps are down from 95 at full load to 85 at full load in perf optim mode.  80 in coolest.


Idle tems around 45.

Its was a pain to disassemble the dv6. But easier to out it back. It will last thats for sure. The keyboard and hd ram wifi cover were the hardest. 

Does your kb pop out a bit when you press the center of the brown metal area directly below the hp logo on the speaker line below the display? 

Mine does.

Also the thermal paste application process was messy to be blunt. I had to use my fingers at last. Do share your own experiences with thermal paste application.

This is from my nokia e63. Bsnl is a *****. Wire cut. Will post pictures later.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 28, 2013)

You mean Xtreme Fusion X1...???
You shouldn't have touched it by your hands. ..The plastic part is given to spread the tim evenly..Anyways, its great that you are satisfied with your laptops performance.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 28, 2013)

And about the kb in my last post?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 28, 2013)

Yes its normal for the kbd to pop out...There are some points where the kbd clips into the top panel...the points are f1,f5,f9,prt sc,and pg up keys...If you press above these keys,the kbd will disengage from its hook..The point you've mentioned is above the f9 key.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2013)

__________________________________________________________________________________________]*HP itself is responsible for screwing its laptop,and making them equal to HEATERS!!!!*

As my laptop's internals were last cleaned in December last year(It was opened by HP's engineer a month back,but that was to replace the front speaker),I thought it to clean it,and give a fresh dose of TIM if necessary.
I removed a plastic which used to be loosely attached over my processor and GPU(refer to the mobo's image in prongs post on this very page,a brown plastic is visible),and thorughly cleaned the processor's top and gpu's surface...The TIM was good to go for a few months more,but replaced it.Cleaned the internals and took care to remove every visible dust particle!!!
Reassembled the laptop and checked the temperatures...It was astonishingly idling around 35-38 constant!!!Earlier it used to be around 45!!!Don't know whether its because of removing the plastic or something else.
I agree the temperature of my city has decreased a lot due to rain,but such a temperature was not achieved earlier ever under normal room conditions(without AC/Cooling Pad).

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/1285/56259933.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As my cooling pad is burnt,I could not use the same.This temperature was achieved in Normal Room with temperatures~24'C(shown in my Galaxy S3).Power Mode was HP Recommended and CoolSense was ON.

*Gaming Performance*-Played Crysis 3 for about 45min;Max Temp for CPU Core was 71'C,GPU-70.
CoolSense-ON,Power Mode-High Performance


----------



## praveen786 (Jun 2, 2013)

Frnds i own hp dv6 6165tx.
I wanted to increase my ram from 4 gb to 8 gb i just wanted to know whether increasing ram will increse graphics performance or not.

And is there any other benefits of increasing ram???

Plz also suggest some ram models and provide their link on flipkart.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 2, 2013)

No. Increasing RAM helps only if you find that RAM usage currenlty is too much (under the task manger performance tab)


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 2, 2013)

praveen786 said:


> Frnds i own hp dv6 6165tx.
> I wanted to increase my ram from 4 gb to 8 gb i just wanted to know whether increasing ram will increse graphics performance or not.
> 
> And is there any other benefits of increasing ram???
> ...



Best possible RAM for your lappy-

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

However there are other cheaper options as well.Works well if both the RAM's are same.


----------



## praveen786 (Jun 8, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Best possible RAM for your lappy-
> 
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> However there are other cheaper options as well.Works well if both the RAM's are same.



Any cheaper option??

And is this ram is compatible with my HP pavilion dv6 6165tx

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9)
Flipkart link


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

Have a look on the second review on the flipkart page,its for the 6165tx

To quote-
_"A good upgrade for HP-DV6-6165TX! Worth the price!
I currently own a HP-DV6-6165TX laptop, bought a year back. It had 4GB RAM and wanted to upgrade to 8GB RAM. Accidently, found about Corsair and Vengeance RAM. Took a chance and got 2 Pcs of 4GB from Flipkart. As usual Flipkart service was good and received it in 2 Days Time. Put it in my Laptop today and found the RAM's OK and Laptop working OK.

System Info: Core i7 2670QM at 2.2 Ghz, RAM: 2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz, 750GB HDD, ATI AMD Radeon 6770M (Switchable Graphics), Windows 8 Professional.

My DV6 is now running in Dual channel Mode at 800MHz frequency. Windows 8 Performance Index has improved. Processor Performance increased from 7.3 to 7.4 and Memory performance increased from 7.3 to 7.8. It was an easy installation and no tweaking necessary in the CMOS setup.

Overall good Corsair product. Definitely a match for Core I7 processors. 

Once again my confidence in Flipkart service is maintained and Thank you Flipkart for such a good service."_


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ I believe Windows Performance numbers arent a good indicator of performance.

And 4GB of RAM is pretty sufficient for most. A more marked improvement can be found with the switch to an SSD.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ I second that...SSd is a great way of increasing laptop's performance.I upgraded to 12GB of RAM simply because I multitask heavily,and a 4GB memory used to bog down!!...Though I admit,for most normal users and for most practical purposes,4GB is almost enough,though 8GB is useful for gamers.


----------



## praveen786 (Jun 9, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Have a look on the second review on the flipkart page,its for the 6165tx
> 
> To quote-
> _"A good upgrade for HP-DV6-6165TX! Worth the price!
> ...



bro but the ram frequency is 1600 mhz and i m not gonna buy 2 so is this ram supports my current ram ?
And one more thing many members are saying ram increasing doesn't boost your performance. 
But i wanted to play some new games like DMC 5, NFS run etc. So increasing ram would increase the performance of game or not??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

praveen786 said:


> bro but the ram frequency is 1600 mhz and i m not gonna buy 2 so is this ram supports my current ram ?
> And one more thing many members are saying ram increasing doesn't boost your performance.
> But i wanted to play some new games like DMC 5, NFS run etc. So increasing ram would increase the performance of game or not??



Theyy are right, increasing RAM doesnt help gaming all that much. I had a weaker gpu than yours, an ATI 6750, and 4GB of system RAM, played a lot of games on it, still do, but was never memory bottlenecked. 

Fact is there isnt much apart from a better GPU that can help gaming. You can try overclocking (voids warranty) but thats about it. If you werent being held back by RAM prior to the upgrade, you wont see any improvements in gaming. I was able to play Crysis 2, Dirt 2, Metro 2033 etc on a processor set to not run at more than 70% of maximum.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2013)

For Rider

Dual Harddrive laptop: Add an SSD into an HP DV6 6190us.flv - YouTube



praveen786 said:


> bro but the ram frequency is 1600 mhz and i m not gonna buy 2 so is this ram supports my current ram ?
> And one more thing many members are saying ram increasing doesn't boost your performance.
> But i wanted to play some new games like DMC 5, NFS run etc. So increasing ram would increase the performance of game or not??



You r the best person to say whether you need additional RAM or not;If 4 GB ram is bottlenecking the performance,you definitely need an upgrade,else,save your money and go for an SSD


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> For Rider
> 
> Dual Harddrive laptop: Add an SSD into an HP DV6 6190us.flv - YouTube



Where to get the case for that from India?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 9, 2013)

Try local market...I got here in Ranchi for about 800 bucks.Even a 3500 model is on offer,its all about the fit  and finish.
Try Ebay,if unavailable in local market


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 10, 2013)

hi friends my dv6165's fan has stopped working the 2nd time in 2 months... the technician had come last month and cleaned the dust from the laptop and applied thermal paste and was working fine until today... i got the same blue screen error saying fan has stopped working!!! i will call hp again tomorrow, but in the meantime can someone pls shed some light on this issue... i have even stopped playing games since 3 months and just use the laptop occasionally...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you have warranty??
If yes,call them and say about Error 90B at boot screen,get your heatsink+fan replaced.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 10, 2013)

yes luckily i do have extended warranty... thanks for the tip  any idea what could be causing this issue? i haven't event used the laptop extremely!!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 10, 2013)

May be bearing issue........
My Laptop fan first failed due to my extreme care.........I applied grease on its axis,as a part of my experiment.....I love playing around with things,and most of the time end up screwing them.However its the FEELING when my idea succeeds is what motivates me to carry on this crap!!!


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 10, 2013)

lol... BTW my idle temps are surprisingly 44 to 46 degree Celsius


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ Great.Looks like your effort of cleaning the laptop has paid off...One of the main reasons I asked U to use XtremeFusion X1 was that it starts performing instantly-no curing time.

Okay,tell me one thing,when you opened up your laptop,did you open up the heatsink assembly??to clean up or do the mod which I had suggested you??


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 11, 2013)

who me?? i didnt do it lol... i had the hp technician come and do it for me... should i get the thermal paste you suggest XtremeFusion X1 anf ask the technician to apply it?? whats the cheapest i can get? thanks


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 11, 2013)

So you are on the crappy HP's TIM,and getting 44'C??Great!!......Did he open the heatsink to clean the fan??

OH ****!!!!!!!
SamudraGupta.........Buddy I confused you with Prongs.......It was prongs whom I had suggested........Sorry for the blunder...Looks like I have to really sleep now........haven't slept for the last 40 hours.....


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 11, 2013)

40hrs!!! what have you been doing?? yes he did clean the dust from heat sink... do you suggest i get the XtremeFusion X1??


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey samundra gupta! How are you, bro? What happened to you dv6?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 11, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> 40hrs!!! what have you been doing?? yes he did clean the dust from heat sink... do you suggest i get the XtremeFusion X1??



Like a typical engineering student, studying at the last moment....

Yes you can try the X1....it sreally cheap and very good....

Did he open the heatsink completely/took out the fan etc or just blowed/dusted from above??


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 11, 2013)

rider said:


> Hey samundra gupta! How are you, bro? What happened to you dv6?


the fan has stopped working bro... and i got a blue screen error... had similar issues 2 months back and got it fixed by the hp technician...


swiftshashi said:


> Like a typical engineering student, studying at the last moment....
> 
> Yes you can try the X1....it sreally cheap and very good....
> 
> Did he open the heatsink completely/took out the fan etc or just blowed/dusted from above??



yes bro, last time he removed the heatsink completely along with the fan and then blowed the dust and cleaned it with some liquid... the technician is coming tomorrow... any tips for me pls guys....


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 11, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> the fan has stopped working bro... and i got a blue screen error... had similar issues 2 months back and got it fixed by the hp technician...
> 
> 
> yes bro, last time he removed the heatsink completely along with the fan and then blowed the dust and cleaned it with some liquid... the technician is coming tomorrow... any tips for me pls guys....




Exactly.....your fan issue is caused by technician..........Apart from blowing air,never allow them to touch anything....Get your fan replaced under warranty


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 11, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Exactly.....your fan issue is caused by technician..........Apart from blowing air,never allow them to touch anything....Get your fan replaced under warranty


thanks a ton i will be cautious this time...


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the 40pin cable that is used in our dv6 2011 series laptops with 1080p screen. LCD LVDS Cable of HP Pavilion DV6-6000 FHD 50.4RN10.022 - LCD LVSD Cable - Parts - Computer 
I want to purchase this cable from India. Any idea where will I get this 40 pin cable connector that fits on our dv6 mobo?

What is the name of the part number of hp dv6-6120tx screen cable? Because that model had 1080p screen and of this same series. I think it's cable with fit in my dv6-6165tx. Tell me if I said anything wrong.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 15, 2013)

(Sorry for these questions, many people may have asked this before, but the search function in this thread shows up too many irrelevant results for "Windows 8")
Questions:
What are the compatibility problems that I may encounter if I do a clean reinstall of Windows 8 on dv6-6121tx?  
Is the system stable in Windows 8?
Are all components working? I mean do we have drivers for all the components in Windows 8?
I am forced to reinstall Windows as I am facing lagging/stuttering issues in all games and also the DVD writer fails to verify written data causing bad sectors in all discs.
What is the recommended procedure?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 17, 2013)

I recently reinstalled Windows 7 on my computer. After that, the DVD drive hasn't been recognized. Can someone tell me what to do?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 17, 2013)

^^Uninstall device from device manager,and reboot.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 17, 2013)

i am sorry.  i have a lot of good pictures taken during dis-assembly. but cant post them. bsnl broadband is out of service. and cant upload from my mobile connection. will do in first week of next month. and fallout 3 looks better than new vegas.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 18, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^Uninstall device from device manager,and reboot.



What do i look for? Cuz i can't find it.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi guys a stupid one here... When the laptop is facing me, which ones are usb 3.0 slots. The ones on the left or the ones next to the DVD drive


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 18, 2013)

The ones near the LAN Port........You can also see Superspeed USB Logo below the ports...........
*www.kurokatta.org/pix/usb-superspeed-s


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks a ton bro


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 19, 2013)

U r welcome. ..


----------



## rohit3221 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys...I am a dv6-6121tx user...I recently purchased Google nexus 4...and I am searching for a good pair of handsfree earphones (the one with the mic and a button as well)
I usually like to use my phone's earphones in my laptop as well....So any Nexus user, who is using a great piece of handsfree with nexus, can tell me which one would be compatible for both nexus as well as my laptop.
P.S. you guys must be knowing that there are very few headphones which are compatible with dv6 series


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 20, 2013)

rohit3221 said:


> Hi guys...I am a dv6-6121tx user...I recently purchased Google nexus 4...and I am searching for a good pair of handsfree earphones (the one with the mic and a button as well)
> I usually like to use my phone's earphones in my laptop as well....So any Nexus user, who is using a great piece of handsfree with nexus, can tell me which one would be compatible for both nexus as well as my laptop.
> P.S. you guys must be knowing that there are very few headphones which are compatible with dv6 series


Really!!! I have 5 different headphones and all are compatible with my dv6


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 21, 2013)

Guys, Please help!
All games are lagging/stuttering intermittently. I have tried FIFA 13, GTA IV, NFS Most Wanted, Skyrim, Testament Of Sherlock Homes etc in low, medium and high settings. D3D overrider was installed but to no use.I have reinstalled the graphics drivers many many times and I am now on Leshcat's 12.10 drivers, but the lagging still persists. I have also reinstalled Windows 7 Ultimate x64 on my notebook and reverted to the default drivers that came with the notebook. Why is this happening? Any solutions?
TIA


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 21, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> Guys, Please help!
> All games are lagging/stuttering intermittently. I have tried FIFA 13, GTA IV, NFS Most Wanted, Skyrim, Testament Of Sherlock Homes etc in low, medium and high settings. D3D overrider was installed but to no use.I have reinstalled the graphics drivers many many times and I am now on Leshcat's 12.10 drivers, but the lagging still persists. I have also reinstalled Windows 7 Ultimate x64 on my notebook and reverted to the default drivers that came with the notebook. Why is this happening? Any solutions?
> TIA



Checked the temps? Sounds like thermal throttling to me.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 21, 2013)

After playing for about 10 min,
I got the following temperatures: (Attached)
Anything wrong?
The temperature peaked at 69 deg.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nothing wrong there, but i was actually interested in the CPU temperatures. Use Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring it has support for temperature logs.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nothing wrong there, but i was actually interested in the CPU temperatures. Use Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring it has support for temperature logs.



RealTemp showed a maximum CPU temperatures of the four cores as *82 deg*, and the average temp while playing was around *78 deg.*


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 22, 2013)

friends i just got my laptops heat sink replaced and the idle temps are around 60 degrees. the bios version is *F.1B 05-10-2011*. is this the latest... also if i perform a system recovery will i have to update the bios again?? the os has been giving me issues lately!!! its been freezing

after an hour of usage the cpu is now 53 degrees & mother board is @ 57-60 degrees, with torrent downloads and browsing!! is this normal?? also is my bios upto date


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 22, 2013)

^^First tell me the following things-
Which setting do you have-
1.Which Power Plan do you use while you monitored the temperatures??
2.While recording the temperatures what was your CoolSense Status??-Coolest OR Performance or Quietest??


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 23, 2013)

I use speccy... The lappy is on coolest mode... Also I just encountered the power driver failure blue screen of feath error today...

issue seems to have fixed... i performed a system recovery and will wait and watch... currently the temps are around 50-55 degrees with movies and internet


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 23, 2013)

Temperature is a bit on the higher side,but its okay and nothing to worry about.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 24, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> RealTemp showed a maximum CPU temperatures of the four cores as *82 deg*, and the average temp while playing was around *78 deg.*



Thats most probably the issue, play games on a custom power plan. set the cpu to go to a maximum of 70% or so in this mode even when plugged into the power supply. That should help. Report back


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 25, 2013)

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1110_zps67530955.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1111_zps45186358.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1118_zps7ea8f84e.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1119_zpscd55e1d6.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1120_zpsbcf629c2.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1121_zps0d50eb66.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1122_zpsf85a5df7.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1123_zps1a51ecc7.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1124_zpsd1b2f958.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1125_zps4c2146df.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1126_zps6be6e227.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1127_zps2f49beea.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1128_zps3d3f80a4.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1129_zps3d7a81c3.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1130_zps276505c0.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1131_zps6679f5ab.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1133_zps20087e34.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1134_zpsfc2b2c47.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1135_zpsa48dcd96.jpg
*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1137_zps8e17dcde.jpg


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 25, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Thats most probably the issue, play games on a custom power plan. set the cpu to go to a maximum of 70% or so in this mode even when plugged into the power supply. That should help. Report back


I have reduced the maximum process power to 65% in both plugged in as well as battery modes. However, the jerking in games has not yet reduced.
Will the above pictorial procedure for applying thermal paste given by prongs298 help reduce cpu temps ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 25, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> I have reduced the maximum process power to 65% in both plugged in as well as battery modes. However, the jerking in games has not yet reduced.
> Will the above pictorial procedure for applying thermal paste given by prongs298 help reduce cpu temps ?



Have you changed the minimum processor level as well?

Yes, it'll help to cool the processor better, but if overheating isnt the issue, then its not of much use.

How are the cpu temperatures after this 65% power setting (when gaming) ?


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 26, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Have you changed the minimum processor level as well?
> 
> Yes, it'll help to cool the processor better, but if overheating isnt the issue, then its not of much use.
> 
> How are the cpu temperatures after this 65% power setting (when gaming) ?



At 65% power setting, the maximum temperature recorded was 74°C. The jerking has reduced a bit, but it's still there. I'll try 50% next and report.
What is the minimum power setting that I should set?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> At 65% power setting, the maximum temperature recorded was 74°C. The jerking has reduced a bit, but it's still there. I'll try 50% next and report.
> What is the minimum power setting that I should set?



the only rule of thumb is that the minimum should be lower than the maximum (obviously)
I set my processor at 70% so that the max temp reached is 75C.

At this temperature I'd expected the stutterring to disappear completely though...


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 29, 2013)

just to appreciate how truly beautiful the finish of the lid is. it is a joy to work on this machine each day.

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1330_zps62c238cd.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/IMG_1329_zps7667d26e.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/1.jpg


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 29, 2013)

@Prongs
Even your processor & GPU has that brown lamination around it...I thought may be HP had carelessly left it and removed it....Based on Rider's advice,I removed it. 
Nevertheless,I hope I don't have to face any issues in future because of that...And I've found system to be cooler without it.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 29, 2013)

@sashi - i dont know exactly what that is for but my guess is that they are put there by HP for protection due to the lack of heat spreaders. and from dust. as there is gap there even after putting the heatsink on top of it.

and just because - after the thermal past re-application i have never ever crossed 89-90 c.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys, this is regarding my previous post where I had posted about all games stuttering even in low settings. 
Today, the service engineer serviced my laptop fully. He removed dust and applied thermal paste to the processor. However, the stuttering thing still continues, the laptop is running in normal temperatures at 65-70 deg during gaming.
He had no clue about the origin of the problem. I have re-installed all the drivers many, many times including the bios update and even reinstalled Windows. The only remaining solution seems to be to format C drive and install Windows.
I would like to know if there are any other solutions that you guys can think of.
Regards and TIA.


----------



## amey (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello guys..Can you suggest me a laptop in the price range of 50-60k. I basically need it for designing work and gaming. I had a dv6 6165tx but it got stolen recently. And they have discontinued the model, else i would have bought this laptop again. It seriously was a beast. Any laptop which has a DDR5 VRAM in that price range?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 6, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> Guys, this is regarding my previous post where I had posted about all games stuttering even in low settings.
> Today, the service engineer serviced my laptop fully. He removed dust and applied thermal paste to the processor. However, the stuttering thing still continues, the laptop is running in normal temperatures at 65-70 deg during gaming.
> He had no clue about the origin of the problem. I have re-installed all the drivers many, many times including the bios update and even reinstalled Windows. The only remaining solution seems to be to format C drive and install Windows.
> I would like to know if there are any other solutions that you guys can think of.
> Regards and TIA.



check the hard disk for errors. if the sound crackles when you play music, its a failing hard disk. or maybe its due to a virus.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 8, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> check the hard disk for errors. if the sound crackles when you play music, its a failing hard disk. or maybe its due to a virus.


I ran the both the Short DST and Long DST in BIOS. It showed "Passed".
I also ran memory test which passed too.
MSE dint show any viruses when I ran the full scan except for keygens which were false positives.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 8, 2013)

does the music crackle? and is the hdd making wierd clicking noises?


----------



## praveen786 (Jul 8, 2013)

amey said:


> Hello guys..Can you suggest me a laptop in the price range of 50-60k. I basically need it for designing work and gaming. I had a dv6 6165tx but it got stolen recently. And they have discontinued the model, else i would have bought this laptop again. It seriously was a beast. Any laptop which has a DDR5 VRAM in that price range?



Its still available in my region at reduced price of 47900.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> does the music crackle? and is the hdd making wierd clicking noises?


Yes, the music crackles, but the hdd isn't making any weird noises.
Now, formatted C drive and installed Windows 8, the problem still persists.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 11, 2013)

the hdd is faulty replace and backup soon.......
double check with hdd health or from the system tools of a fedora live cd. i use those two to check and backup.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 12, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> the hdd is faulty replace and backup soon.......
> double check with hdd health or from the system tools of a fedora live cd. i use those two to check and backup.


I ran the Short DST and Long DST form the BIOS. It showed : "Passed". I installed the HDD Health app that you suggested. It's saying that the drive health is Excellent. Also, This was a replacement HDD, less than a year old, so I don't think it's faulty.
My problem is getting more and more mysterious.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 12, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> I ran the Short DST and Long DST form the BIOS. It showed : "Passed". I installed the HDD Health app that you suggested. It's saying that the drive health is Excellent. Also, This was a replacement HDD, less than a year old, so I don't think it's faulty.
> My problem is getting more and more mysterious.



It might be possible that the games are running in intel hd graphics rather than the radeon graphics. This happened with many hp lappies in my hostel. Changing the graphics processor to high performance didn't help either.


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 13, 2013)

My sis's 6121tx GPU got damaged  (according to the service centre guys). Laptop screen is not working or partially working :/ ( I haven't seen the laptop myself so i am not sure what exactly is the problem)
service centre guys are saying that whole motherboard needs to be replaced because of that 
Should i get it replaced or get a new budget lappy ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 13, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> I ran the Short DST and Long DST form the BIOS. It showed : "Passed". I installed the HDD Health app that you suggested. It's saying that the drive health is Excellent. Also, This was a replacement HDD, less than a year old, so I don't think it's faulty.
> My problem is getting more and more mysterious.



it is the hard disk. run chkdsk /f on all drives. and check by using only files on usb drive. use a usb linux distro. play a video on the usb drive using its bundled player and if its fine. its the hard disk for sure.

in the meantime, try setting the pagefile to a larger value.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> My sis's 6121tx GPU got damaged  (according to the service centre guys). Laptop screen is not working or partially working :/ ( I haven't seen the laptop myself so i am not sure what exactly is the problem)
> service centre guys are saying that whole motherboard needs to be replaced because of that
> Should i get it replaced or get a new budget lappy ?



If possible chek it urself & post d type of problem...(cause Display problem & mobo doesn't ring any bells)
Seems that lappy is out of warranty(so question is how much does the new mobo cost?)


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> If possible chek it urself & post d type of problem...(cause Display problem & mobo doesn't ring any bells)
> Seems that lappy is out of warranty(so question is how much does the new mobo cost?)



mobo and display problems are related. but thats no certainty. it could be other things also.


----------



## vgr (Jul 16, 2013)

did anyone get an error while trying to install the new radeon display driver through the windows update?
If yes, which display driver are u running right now?


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 17, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> If possible chek it urself & post d type of problem...(cause Display problem & mobo doesn't ring any bells)
> Seems that lappy is out of warranty(so question is how much does the new mobo cost?)


Hmmm... Ok, I will probably wait till i can get hands on it.
BTW the mobo would itself cost 11K+


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

vgr said:


> did anyone get an error while trying to install the new radeon display driver through the windows update?
> If yes, which display driver are u running right now?



Simply download latest catalyst(13.6b2 is good IMO just don't download mobility ver.) & install it & you would be very happy..


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> it is the hard disk. run chkdsk /f on all drives. and check by using only files on usb drive. use a usb linux distro. play a video on the usb drive using its bundled player and if its fine. its the hard disk for sure.
> 
> in the meantime, try setting the pagefile to a larger value.



As you said, it looks like there is something wrong with the hard drive, very strange considering that It has passed all kinds of tests. I installed a couple of games on my externall HDD and they seemed to run fine. Guess, I will use external hdd for gaming from now on 
As an afterthought, is it worth the pain if I order a new internal HDD? I have a valid HP CarePack.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 22, 2013)

yes get another if you have the care pack.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 22, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> yes get another if you have the care pack.


I can, but will they supply one, considering that the hard drive has passed the DST?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 24, 2013)

my coolsense has disappeared after updates to the support assistant. has anyone else faced this? 
hp support assistant ver. : 7.0.39.15
confg file ver. : 7.0.3154.1541


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 24, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> my coolsense has disappeared after updates to the support assistant. has anyone else faced this?
> hp support assistant ver. : 7.0.39.15
> confg file ver. : 7.0.3154.1541



Yes, after updating to HP Support Assistant Ver 7, HP Coolsense disappeared.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 4, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> my coolsense has disappeared after updates to the support assistant. has anyone else faced this?
> hp support assistant ver. : 7.0.39.15
> confg file ver. : 7.0.3154.1541





Chinmay91 said:


> Yes, after updating to HP Support Assistant Ver 7, HP Coolsense disappeared.


damm mine too after the update... i even restored to an earlier point but now i get error : coolsense not supported on this machine
 any fix guys


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> damm mine too after the update... i even restored to an earlier point but now i get error : coolsense not supported on this machine
> any fix guys



Don't know for fix but that coolsense doesn't make a big difference..


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 5, 2013)

not a big but a small indeed  even a -5 degree drop in temps does wonders


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> not a big but a small indeed  even a -5 degree drop in temps does wonders



Well if really matters a lot to you then try decreasing maximum processor state & powersaving mode when applicable..


----------



## Chinmay91 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have installed Windows 8 and would like to know which bluetooth drivers to install. I have already tried installing the Ralink/Motorola Drivers for Win 7 in Compatibility Mode, but the bluetooth stops working if the system is restarted.
Any suggestions? I tried installing the Broadcomm drivers but the bluetooth device was not detected at all.
*SOLUTION:
*"
I have finally found the trick to make my Ralink / Motorola Bluetooth + High-Speed Adapter 3.0 to work. It is a lengthy process and I wont be responsible if you end up spoiling your laptop.

This is the process in step wise format:

1. Uninstall any drivers presently installed for Ralink / Motorola Bluetooth + High-Speed Adapter. (Very Important)
2. Download Ralink Drivers from *www.station-drivers.com/telec...ivers.com).exe
3. Install it and then open device manager.
4. In Device manager, select the Bluetooth device, right click and choose update driver software.
5. Choose "Browse my computer for driver software" and in the next page Choose " Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer"
6. Uncheck show compatible hardware, Choose Ralink Corporation and then select Ralink RT3290LE Bluetooth Device.
7. Ignore warnings, and install the driver.
8. Restart your PC.
9. In windows 8 start screen, type Bluetooth - select settings from the search bar in the right and then choose "Change Bluetooth settings"
10. Enable "Allow Bluetooth devices to find this computer" and everything else. In the share tab check " allow other Bluetooth devices to access files and folders". Press OK and save your changes.
11. Now download and install Bluesoleil 8.XXX Pa(onlyserial.blogspot.com) - Download - 4shared - sobuz siful
12. Run the file to patch Bluesoelil, because it will prevent you to stream music from your device to your PC, some licensing error occurs. The driver is somewhat linked with Bluesoleil and needs to be patched.
13. After this open hosts file (C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc) and add these lines to it - (simply copy and paste)
127.0.0.1  www.bluesoleil.com
127.0.0.1 bluesoleil.com
127.0.0.1 142.0.138.83
127.0.0.1 bluesoleil.en.uptodown.com
127.0.0.1 dns1.hichina.com
127.0.0.1 dns2.hichina.com
You might get an error while saving the hosts file, for this prior to doing any changes right click on the file and in the properties page, go to the security tab and allow full control to your user.
14. Block the files Bluesoleil.exe, Bluesoleilcs.exe in C:\Program Files (x86)\Ralink Corporation\Ralink Bluetooth Stack (windows firewall doesn't work)
15. Restart your PC and your Bluetooth should work.

"
Credits: HP Forums


----------



## vgr (Aug 6, 2013)

my catalyst stopped working after the new raedon update!
Should I uninstall all the drivers and then let it do an auto update? if not please do post a link to the drivers that work best.
Thanks.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

vgr said:


> my catalyst stopped working after the new raedon update!
> Should I uninstall all the drivers and then let it do an auto update? if not please do post a link to the drivers that work best.
> Thanks.



Current stable version is Catalyst 13.4.
But there must be no problem in using latest catalyst 13.8 beta.

I suggest u to use driver sweeper to uninstall all drivers & then reinstall either of these.

Downloads page : Downloads


----------



## rohit3221 (Aug 10, 2013)

Chinmay91 said:


> I have installed Windows 8 and would like to know which bluetooth drivers to install. I have already tried installing the Ralink/Motorola Drivers for Win 7 in Compatibility Mode, but the bluetooth stops working if the system is restarted.
> Any suggestions? I tried installing the Broadcomm drivers but the bluetooth device was not detected at all.
> *SOLUTION:
> *"
> ...


The Link in step 2 is not working...Please provide a mirror


----------



## dsanandmca (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm having DV6 6165TX Laptop. I just want to know is it possible to change my laptop keyboard to backlit keyboard. If yes please let me know the details. Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Sankar.


----------



## vishu22 (Aug 12, 2013)

hey guyz did anybody know how to re-install cool-sense ?? mine coolsense also disappeared after hp support assistant update  i need to re-install it , but i have tried to install it from swsetup folder in C drive , but there is no luck , i also download coolsense 2.0 & 1.0 setup ... but then also it didn't install .... as my lappy is in performance mode so ... temps r getting even higher , so plzz guyz let me know d procedure of re-installing coolsense ??


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

Forget coolsense. Just set the CPU to go to a maximum of ~80% or so under the advanced tab of the power plans.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 13, 2013)

vishu22 said:


> hey guyz did anybody know how to re-install cool-sense ?? mine coolsense also disappeared after hp support assistant update  i need to re-install it , but i have tried to install it from swsetup folder in C drive , but there is no luck , i also download coolsense 2.0 & 1.0 setup ... but then also it didn't install .... as my lappy is in performance mode so ... temps r getting even higher , so plzz guyz let me know d procedure of re-installing coolsense ??


sick of hp....


pranav0091 said:


> Forget coolsense. Just set the CPU to go to a maximum of ~80% or so under the advanced tab of the power plans.


thanks will try this


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Aug 13, 2013)

My DV6-6165tx battery is draining very fast and lasts for about 1 hour. It's been 1 year and 1 month since the date of purchase. How can I increase the battery back-up or do I need to replace the battery with other one, if I have to change the battery then may I know if I can replace the battery with a new high power battery (9 cells if it exist) ? Please help me. Also, the temperature rises very often to 60c in normal mode and sometime more than 80c while gaming , should I apply some kind of thermal paste ( ah this heating problem is happening after HO engineer replaced the internal fan and also replaced the paste on it ) ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

^Bad servicing and time for a new battery.

Shouldnt be seeing anything *average* over 50C under normal browsing and stuff like that.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys help me out 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/176970-urgent-amd-driver-problem.html


----------



## praveen786 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey frnds i m having a Hp pavillion dv6 6165tx which i purchased in November last year but now i want to increase the warranty for further 2 years. So plz tell me how much it gonna cost......


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 20, 2013)

praveen786 said:


> Hey frnds i m having a Hp pavillion dv6 6165tx which i purchased in November last year but now i want to increase the warranty for further 2 years. So plz tell me how much it gonna cost......


around 6000


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 11, 2013)

can i use this ram stick for my dv6121tx - Corsair DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSO8GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## vgr (Sep 15, 2013)

has anyone tried tried to play saints row 4 yet? It keeps freezing after I select a new campaign and the difficulty level!!


----------



## soumyaxyz (Sep 18, 2013)

My Hp dv6165 's 750 GB 5200rpm HD died (303 error). [leave ur thoughtsthoughts on this (Can hard drives be damaged by some malware?)  thread ].
Anyway I went to hp service center (no guarantee cover) the lady who inspected it advised me to get it replaced from outside . She said it wud cost round 12k from hp service center where as i should get it aleast 3k cheaper outside.
today i called Eastern logica Infoway to ask 4 the price they dont have 750 GB but they quoted 1 TB 5200rpm  9mm HD 4.2k .

I am wondering why such a mismatch of price exists?


on a related note why is boot from live usb drive failing ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 25, 2013)

i figured out how to re-enable coolsense! you go to hp recovery manager. under "i need immediate help" section click on "Drivers and application reinstall". in the list select "hp coolsense" and "hp support assistant". (the SA may appear twice in the list, tick both).
this got the coolsense back and now i am back in the coolest mode and temps below 45 c.


----------



## praveen786 (Oct 11, 2013)

Friends i have purchased an hp pavilion dv6 6165tx in november last year but unfortunately the laptop is fallen in water and also damaged. the laptop was completely submerged in water. laptop is not working. Now as my laptop is under adp what should i do and plz tell how to deal with hp executives..
immediate rly needed....


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 27, 2013)

I own a DV6 6121tx and the only bottleneck I found was its HDD.
I also contemplated buying a new Envy 15 ( Yeah,I'm a HP FanBoy,and HP's have served me awesomely till date),but it also came with a 5400 rpm drive.
So,with Budget fixed at around 12k(Max),I have the following questions in mind
1.SSD or Hybrid HDD like Seagate Momentus XT??How is this- Seagate Solid State Hybrid Drive 9.5 mm thickness 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (ST1000LM014) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
2.If SSD,what should be its ideal size??256GB or a 128GB one??
3.Any good VFM SSD recommendations??

Please reply ASAP,
Thanks


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 27, 2013)

Space requirements appy on a per person basis, so its upto you to decide if you are fine with 128GB or you want 256GB.

Remember that a W7 installation takes up about 20GB and the 128GB disks have something like 120GB usable. And as a laptop user who has a decent graphics card, I hbelieve you are going to install games on it. Would 80GB suffice for all you games and programs ?

If yes go for the 128GB version. If not go higher. The same applies to hybrid drives - how much of SSD memory do they provide ?

EDIT: Just saw that the drive you mentioned is one of those pseudo-drives that keep mum about the amount of SSD memory they have. You'll be better served by a regular SSD.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks....Any particular suggestion for a SSD within 10k?? I saw a particular Sammy SSD with 250 GB for 11k..... Any Special Specs we need to look out for while purchasing SSD??


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am not very knowledgeable in this department. I have just heard good things about the Corsair series and the Samsung ones. Look for (M)ean (T)ime (B)etween (F)ailure or the read/write cycles before failure numbers if they are availbale, but I think they dont quote them...


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2013)

I swapped my HDD with an SSD more than a year ago. Then in removed my CD drive and replaced it with a Caddy which holds the HDD. I use the SSD for running windows and apps, and the HDD for storing other media and stuff.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> I swapped my HDD with an SSD more than a year ago. Then in removed my CD drive and replaced it with a Caddy which holds the HDD. I use the SSD for running windows and apps, and the HDD for storing other media and stuff.



Where did you get the "caddy" from. DO you have a link or something?
I have the 3016tx, which I beleive uses the exact same CD ROM...


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Where did you get the "caddy" from. DO you have a link or something?
> I have the 3016tx, which I beleive uses the exact same CD ROM...



I had bought this one then :

JacobsParts SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD / DVD-R-NGJ | eBay

However, the below should also work.
Universal 12mm Laptop Optical Bay Hard Disk Caddy | eBay


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> I had bought this one then :
> 
> JacobsParts SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD / DVD-R-NGJ | eBay
> 
> ...



Thanks 
What happens to the edge thats towards the outside ?
Do I have to forever live with a black flat band or is there some way I can fit the curved edge from the Optical drive so that the Laptop looks just like the original ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Thanks
> What happens to the edge thats towards the outside ?
> Do I have to forever live with a black flat band or is there some way I can fit the curved edge from the Optical drive so that the Laptop looks just like the original ?



You can pop-off the 'faceplate' from the dvd drive, after you take it out, and fix it to the caddy. Fits seamlessly. Nobody would know looking from the outside.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> You can pop-off the 'faceplate' from the dvd drive, after you take it out, and fix it to the caddy. Fits seamlessly. Nobody would know looking from the outside.



Whoa. Neat. Thats all I wanted. Btw, which one of the above two did you get ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2013)

I got the 1st one as other listings from Indian sellers weren't available then...


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

^ 
Thanks man, Ill order the 12mm indian version now 

BTW, all 2.5 inch HDDs will fit into this one right ?

I am planning to get an SSD, so...


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 28, 2013)

A nice video for Dual HDD/SSD setup on a dv6 6000/6100 series
Dual Harddrive laptop: Add an SSD into an HP DV6 6190us.flv - YouTube



aniket.cain said:


> You can pop-off the 'faceplate' from the dvd drive, after you take it out, and fix it to the caddy. Fits seamlessly. Nobody would know looking from the outside.



May I know a few things bout your setup??
1.Size of Your SSD??.Apps/Games which you've installed on your SSD??
2.Your OS??


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> A nice video for Dual HDD/SSD setup on a dv6 6000/6100 series
> Dual Harddrive laptop: Add an SSD into an HP DV6 6190us.flv - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...



1. It is a 120GB (Samsung 830). You want me to list out all apps I have installed? Office 2013, PS6 and most of the other common apps. 7GB of Outlook .pst, etc. It also houses the 8GB virtual drive for Linux. And have tons of space left to never worry about.

And I do not play computer games any more. So not much concerned.

2. Windows 7 x64 ultimate on both, the ssd and the hdd. It is not a dual boot setup. I installed Windows on HDD too, in case I need to do some 'recovery' tasks in the future. One major downside of this is that HDD always boots first if you don't interrupt it and choose the 2nd 'Hard Drive' from Boot options instead.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply.
For your HDD OS booting first,I would like to suggest you to change boot order after selecting SSD OS and then in MSCONFIG. In MSCONFIG you have option to select default OS


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 28, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> For your HDD OS booting first,I would like to suggest you to change boot order after selecting SSD OS and then in MSCONFIG. In MSCONFIG you have option to select default OS



I am glad I could be of help!

I think you misunderstood my situation. As mentioned earlier, mine is not a dual-boot setup in a conventional way. Both drives have their own boot-loaders, so that they are entirely separate and non-dependent. Though that is not much of a problem. I rarely shut-down my system.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh....My bad


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 30, 2013)

BTW,anyone with Win 8.1 on their dv6 6xxx series?? Any reported issues>>??I'm still on Win 7 and looking for an upgrade


----------



## vgr (Nov 4, 2013)

Gourav Kundu said:


> My DV6-6165tx battery is draining very fast and lasts for about 1 hour. It's been 1 year and 1 month since the date of purchase. How can I increase the battery back-up or do I need to replace the battery with other one, if I have to change the battery then may I know if I can replace the battery with a new high power battery (9 cells if it exist) ? Please help me. Also, the temperature rises very often to 60c in normal mode and sometime more than 80c while gaming , should I apply some kind of thermal paste ( ah this heating problem is happening after HO engineer replaced the internal fan and also replaced the paste on it ) ?



If ur still under warranty, get it replaced. As far as the heating goes,
when you say normal mode, do u mean with a browser open and random apps?
my normal temperature is around 50[room temperature- 31 degrees]..... when I play games like Crysis 3... it hits 95 max...... Saints row goes to around 85 though...

you can bring the temperature down considerably if you've got an air conditioner...


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 5, 2013)

anyone with Win 8.1 on their dv6 6xxx series?? Any reported issues>>??I'm still on Win 7 and looking for an upgrade


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 9, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> anyone with Win 8.1 on their dv6 6xxx series?? Any reported issues>>??I'm still on Win 7 and looking for an upgrade



I am in the same boat. I desperately want to upgrade to Windows 8 . But last time I tried, I had issues with the graphics drivers, and my system seems to be running in performance mode all the time. It used to get hot quite often, and the fan noise was irritating too. The second issue was the Fingerprint reader. It sometimes stopped working after putting computer to sleep, and then waking up again. 

But that was a very long time ago. Had been using this laptop for some office work too, so couldn't mess with it in the last few months. If anybody has had success with everything, please pour in your suggestions. 

I would report if I try it myself. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure........eagerly awaiting your results......Just a piece of info,don't try a dual boot setup with Win 8 and 7 simultaneously......All laptops tend to get hot when running Win 8.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 9, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> I am in the same boat. I desperately want to upgrade to Windows 8 . But last time I tried, I had issues with the graphics drivers, and my system seems to be running in performance mode all the time. It used to get hot quite often, and the fan noise was irritating too. The second issue was the Fingerprint reader. It sometimes stopped working after putting computer to sleep, and then waking up again.
> 
> But that was a very long time ago. Had been using this laptop for some office work too, so couldn't mess with it in the last few months. If anybody has had success with everything, please pour in your suggestions.
> 
> I would report if I try it myself. Maybe this weekend.



Tried 8.1 on my DV4 3016tx which i spretty similar ot to your models, and again the driver issue persists. Cannot switch to the Intel GPU. Any attempt to switch results in user getting logged out of the account and the only way to get back to a usable display is to restart (which doesnt always work on the first try).

So back to my W7 for the moment.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

Using 8.1 for a couple of weeks on 6017tx. Everything working fine


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 9, 2013)

@Prashant

1.Did you use the normal WIn 7 drivers for the 6017tx??
2.Graphics in Dynamic or fixed mode??
3.Any particular issue??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> @Prashant
> 
> 1.Did you use the normal WIn 7 drivers for the 6017tx??
> 2.Graphics in Dynamic or fixed mode??
> 3.Any particular issue??



1. The Win 7 drivers don't work. I have tried multiple versions. Only SP59407 drivers from HP work
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59407.exe

These drivers are fully compatible with Windows 8 and 8.1. However you need a clean Windows 8/8.1 install to install. If you already are using Win 8/8.1 with partially working drivers, installing this driver might not solve issues. Clean install will work flawlessly though (tried and tested)

2. Dynamic or Fixed mode was not available in 6017tx. I manually switch gfx by Rt click on Desktop > Configure Switchable Graphics

3. SP59407 is unstable. However installing Catalyst 12.10 ( *www2.ati.com/Drivers/mobile/12-10_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql_net4.exe  ) after installing sp59407 solves the bugs. On its own 59407 crashes frequently and might give BSOD while switching. The 59407 + Catalyst 12.10 reference driver combo is fairly stable.

BF3 keeps crashing after 15-20 minutes gameplay. I googled for error and found other gfx cards also facing same issue. I stopped playing so no idea if EA has released a bugfix for the game.

*
Installation instructions*
1. Clean install Windows 8 / 8.1 ( do not use upgrade option while installing or install over existing Win 8 drivers)
2. Install SP59407 ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59407.exe
3. Install 12.10 reference drivers *www2.ati.com/Drivers/mobile/12-10_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql_net4.exe


PS. all driver links are for 64-bit OS only


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 9, 2013)

So I gave it a go again today. Installed Windows 8.1, and then installed the latest catalyst 13.11 beta drivers. I am able to switch graphics through Catalyst Control Center now, though it takes a little time to switch. Haven't yet looked into the fingerprint reader. Didn't have to install any other driver, as Windows detected everything by itself. Running good now.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 9, 2013)

@Prashant
Thnx buddy. Even after two years,you're my guide when it comes to laptop. I remeber buying my dv6 seeing your and rachit's posts at TDF.
Will try installing 8.1 directly when my SSD arrives. Eagerly awaiting my 250 GB Samsung EVO........PrimeABGB is taking insanely long to ship


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

Another problem I have been facing not related to gfx is that my laptop doesn't recognize ad hoc networks now. 

On win8 it used to connect to ad hoc but now ad hoc networks are not visible  Anyone running 8.1 can confirm this issue?


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes,this issue is present on my dad's Win 8.1 running M4..........In 8.0 it used to recognise.


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Nov 18, 2013)

Visiting this thread after a very long time..my Catalyst Control Center version is 2011.0930.2209.37895..i'm quite sure that it's very old..But whenever i try to update it thru the CCC it always displays that a latest version is not available.. So can i directly download and install the lastest driver 13.11 beta? Kindly help me out..


----------



## Ruthra kumar (Nov 21, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> So I gave it a go again today. Installed Windows 8.1, and then installed the latest catalyst 13.11 beta drivers. I am able to switch graphics through Catalyst Control Center now, though it takes a little time to switch. Haven't yet looked into the fingerprint reader. Didn't have to install any other driver, as Windows detected everything by itself. Running good now.



dude, i have 6121tx with win 7 64bit.. i recently updated CCC from a 2011 version to this beta version 13.11 directly without uninstalling the previous CCC drivers (didnt face any problems during the installation)..now i'm facing this problem-not able to find the switching option from the configure switchable graphics- window..howto resolve this?


Now i'm getting this error, see screenshot: 
 when i launch CCC. and my desktop resolution has changed to the basic display and in the right click option there is no option for configure switchable graphics ..so please help me out..

@aniket.cain @marvelousprashant can you provide some suggestions?

Can i uninstall the 13.11 Catalyst control center..which option shall i use uninstall manager or express uninstall all amd software? see this 



marvelousprashant said:


> 1. The Win 7 drivers don't work. I have tried multiple versions. Only SP59407 drivers from HP work
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59407.exe
> 
> These drivers are fully compatible with Windows 8 and 8.1. However you need a clean Windows 8/8.1 install to install. If you already are using Win 8/8.1 with partially working drivers, installing this driver might not solve issues. Clean install will work flawlessly though (tried and tested)
> ...



The download link that you have given for 12.10 is not working..any other working links?


----------



## velociraptor (Nov 22, 2013)

hello friends ,i was using win 8 pro on my dv6 but due to some issues i want to roll back to win 7 .i need to know the link to download the gpu drivers i mean the whole procedure like what to install before what ,and i  know this ques has been answered before but i cant search it and drivers must have been updated ,so guys please help me with the procedure.
thanx in advance



Ruthra kumar said:


> Visiting this thread after a very long time..my Catalyst Control Center version is 2011.0930.2209.37895..i'm quite sure that it's very old..But whenever i try to update it thru the CCC it always displays that a latest version is not available.. So can i directly download and install the lastest driver 13.11 beta? Kindly help me out..


 ya that happens in my case too .and i havent figured it out why ..but you can directly download latest drivers ..my opinion is try leshcat drivers 
i use them and they are pretty nice


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey guyz , plzz help !!  i hav a dv6 6121tx , my HDD also died 4 days ago (i think der is some rahu-kaal on our HDD's) , now lappy is restarting @ d point of loading windows , while loading windows - it flashes a blue screen just for a second & then restarts , i hav done some HDD tests in BIOS settings & it showed me short DST Failed ! , i hav tried to do Recovery - both from DVD's & Internal Recovery Partition but no luck , also tried to do clean instal from a Pendrive but it also showed me some error ! 
so plzz Help me !! is there any way to recover my data ?? & plzz help me in choosing New HDD or SSHD (hybrid)


----------



## vishu22 (Nov 26, 2013)

guyz i m going wid dis -> Seagate Solid State Hybrid Drive 9.5 mm thickness 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (ST1000LM014) - Seagate: Flipkart.com 
dis wil best suit my needs as i m a heavy gamer  , ... it will cost around 9k ! now i wanna know dat ..will it work @ 6gb/s in my dv6 6121tx or @ 3gb/s (like my older hdd) , does any 1 hav bought dis , will it get fit perfectly in my lappy , plzz reply soon ..just wanna confirm it ! as i m ordering it in a day or 2 !!


----------



## dsanandmca (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys,
Please let me know is it possible to change DV6 6165tx laptop keyboard (original keyboard) to backlit keyboard? If yes how?


----------



## velociraptor (Dec 4, 2013)

dsanandmca said:


> Guys,
> Please let me know is it possible to change DV6 6165tx laptop keyboard (original keyboard) to backlit keyboard? If yes how?



no i dont think any backlit keyboard is available


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 5, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> 1. The Win 7 drivers don't work. I have tried multiple versions. Only SP59407 drivers from HP work
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59407.exe
> 
> These drivers are fully compatible with Windows 8 and 8.1. However you need a clean Windows 8/8.1 install to install. If you already are using Win 8/8.1 with partially working drivers, installing this driver might not solve issues. Clean install will work flawlessly though (tried and tested)
> ...



Tried all of the above. Nothing helped.

I was able to atleast nstall the altest 9.12 beta mobility driver but the resolution remained defiantly at 1024x768 on my 1366x768 laptop monitor. Installed the Intel driver and boom - black screen with everything working except the display.

I have given up on getting the drivers to work properly- I dont even care anymore. Is there some way I can just get the native resolution enabled in the MS default display.inf ?

I dont even care what GPU is active as long as the resolution is proper - I have W7 to do all other work.

My laptop specs are in my signature - very similar to the 6017tx


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 9, 2013)

vishu22 said:


> guyz i m going wid dis -> Seagate Solid State Hybrid Drive 9.5 mm thickness 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (ST1000LM014) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
> dis wil best suit my needs as i m a heavy gamer  , ... it will cost around 9k ! now i wanna know dat ..will it work @ 6gb/s in my dv6 6121tx or @ 3gb/s (like my older hdd) , does any 1 hav bought dis , will it get fit perfectly in my lappy , plzz reply soon ..just wanna confirm it ! as i m ordering it in a day or 2 !!



Avoid it...............It has many issues,I was about to get it bt was advised against it.
Buy a 250 GB samsung evo ssd and keep your laptops HDD in place of your optical disk using a caddy

*Guys,Please help................*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/storage/179913-error-message-my-2-5yr-old-laptop-hdd-do-i-need-worry.html


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 6121tx with 4GB RAM same as when I purchased it. I want to upgrade my RAM to 8GB. Which RAM should I buy, any specific requirement that I should check when purchasing an additional 4GB stick to pair with the existing one?


And where should I buy it from? is it necessary that I should buy from an HP vendor itself or are they available online on ebay or flipkart?

Thanks.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 11, 2013)

j1n M@tt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 6121tx with 4GB RAM same as when I purchased it. I want to upgrade my RAM to 8GB. Which RAM should I buy, any specific requirement that I should check when purchasing an additional 4GB stick to pair with the existing one?
> 
> ...



Get this one:

Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 11, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> Get this one:
> 
> Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com



I just ordered it as well. Running W8.1 on VMWare is sluggish on 4GB RAM, hope this helps...


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have been using my friends 2GB + my original 4GB. and i must say the 2GB was enough. But i need to buy one myself and am confused by 4gb or 8gb. rs2500 for 4gb seems a steal but i am tempted by 8gb as it will make it 12. do i really need that much?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 12, 2013)

What do you use on your laptop that needs that much RAM ?

My specific reason was that I use Virtual machines and the disk was getting thrashed quite noticeably due to lack of memory.


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 12, 2013)

with 4 gb firefox+lots of addons and km player+gom player. also stalker. was giving me hiccups. the fox and media players seem to have been solved by the extra 2 gb. but i have to think for the future as ram prices for this are only going to rise. so 4 or 8?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 12, 2013)

I use firefox heavily (80-90 tabs over 3-4 windows with a bunch os search, note taking and Tab management addons - each webpage can be somtimes as large as 5 MB of raw HTML code) a couple of VNC windows open, with outlook and I always see the RAM hover around the 80% range (4 GB RAM).


Coming to your question. It never hurts to have more RAM, except on your wallet. Sp if you have the cash, splurge, but if you dont, I think a total system RAM of 8 GB is more than sufficient for quite some time (unless you see yourself using some heavy softwares in the near horizon which you dont now)


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I use firefox heavily (80-90 tabs over 3-4 windows with a bunch os search, note taking and Tab management addons - each webpage can be somtimes as large as 5 MB of raw HTML code) a couple of VNC windows open, with outlook and I always see the RAM hover around the 80% range (4 GB RAM).
> 
> 
> Coming to your question. It never hurts to have more RAM, except on your wallet. Sp if you have the cash, splurge, but if you dont, I think a total system RAM of 8 GB is more than sufficient for quite some time (unless you see yourself using some heavy softwares in the near horizon which you dont now)



ok. thats about right. mine sometimes goes to 99.  but like yours stays at 80. now the next thing is - will it increase or decrease battery life? will it add to the heat much? this is all 4gb stick VS the 8gb stick.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 13, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> ok. thats about right. mine sometimes goes to 99.  but like yours stays at 80. now the next thing is - will it increase or decrease battery life? will it add to the heat much? this is all 4gb stick VS the 8gb stick.



Not very sure - but it does affect battery life, say some 2-4% worse maybe, at max. Heat should not be worry.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 13, 2013)

I have been using 8GB since I got this laptop 2.5 years ago. I got the same RAM I recommended above for Rs. 1800 then.  

I use Virtual Box to run Ubuntu (which too is housed on the SSD), and it doesn't feel like a virtual machine when you are in it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 13, 2013)

What do you people do in 90 tabs ?!
Last time when I didn't shutdown my laptop since a week, the tab count was around 50 (also my lifetime highest), which ultimately had to be abandoned due to obvious reasons. Otherwise normal usage is ~20 tabs. But 90 ?? :/


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 13, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> What do you people do in 90 tabs ?!
> Last time when I didn't shutdown my laptop since a week, the tab count was around 50 (also my lifetime highest), which ultimately had to be abandoned due to obvious reasons. Otherwise normal usage is ~20 tabs. But 90 ?? :/



Work. I shut down my laptop once in a week or fewer.


----------



## vgr (Dec 13, 2013)

My laptop smells like something is burning when I play games these days! I'm not sure if it's the plastic or any of the parts inside!
It first happened last week when I was playing saints row 4.... I thought it there was something cooking in the house close to mine so I didn't bother much.... but then I took a whiff after playing and realized that it was coming from the laptop!@#!$#!#%!#$%!$%!
A few posts on other forums said using compressed air could help... I haven't been able to find it here in Kochi so yea any suggestions on how to fix this?? I really don't want to let go of this one...


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2013)

vgr said:


> My laptop smells like something is burning when I play games these days! I'm not sure if it's the plastic or any of the parts inside!
> It first happened last week when I was playing saints row 4.... I thought it there was something cooking in the house close to mine so I didn't bother much.... but then I took a whiff after playing and realized that it was coming from the laptop!@#!$#!#%!#$%!$%!
> A few posts on other forums said using compressed air could help... I haven't been able to find it here in Kochi so yea any suggestions on how to fix this?? I really don't want to let go of this one...



Replied in your other thread... Stop posting in more than one thread...


----------



## vgr (Dec 13, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Replied in your other thread... Stop posting in more than one thread...



Dude the forum sure is confusing... think i've gotten a little too used to facebook


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 5, 2014)

i want to revert my AMD 6770 drivers to the default versions (that means either 12.6 or 12.10), can someone please shed some light on the correct sequence and procedure for doing so?

i am no newbie but after trying to update to 13.9 for NFS rivals i am unable to revert back to either 12.6 or 12.10. i am doing this because 13.9 is giving me random BSODs during startup or switching.



marvelousprashant said:


> 1. The Win 7 drivers don't work. I have tried multiple versions. Only SP59407 drivers from HP work
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59001-59500/sp59407.exe
> 
> These drivers are fully compatible with Windows 8 and 8.1. However you need a clean Windows 8/8.1 install to install. If you already are using Win 8/8.1 with partially working drivers, installing this driver might not solve issues. Clean install will work flawlessly though (tried and tested)
> ...



something like this.



guys i am having a very peculiar problem. its related to the type of AA used by the CCC. the game which is giving me problems is FIFA 14.

it used to work perfectly with MULTI sampling.

but after the fiasco that is NFS rivals asking me to update to at least 13.6, and then my downgrading. it wont work properly with multi sampling and gives weird glitches on player head.

while super sampling fixes it the gpu usage remains at 80-90%.

the thing is it worked perfectly in ADAPTIVE MULTI SAMPLING before.

now i am on the first drivers that hp provided.

driver packaging version - 8.83.6.1-110315a-115441C-HP




this middle setting seems to have no effect but previously it used to work.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 7, 2014)

*SOLVED* using this - Inject FXAA by some dude

source - How To: Anti-Aliasing Injection (FXAA, SMAA and SweetFX)


----------



## piyus_h (Jan 27, 2014)

i own a hp dv6121 tx ...  i have a genuine windows 8.1 installed on my system. But recently i am facing some random BSOD  with different error msg. ( like "kmode_exception_not_handled , bad_pool_header , IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, interrupt_exception_not_handled) . I also get flickering (some random colours) on screen while the windows boot . The problem persist only during initial few reboots like 3 to 5 times . after that the laptop runs fine. but once i shutdown the laptop and start it again after say 2 to 3 hours the problem is back....  screen flickers .... random BSODS and freezing.  After 3 to 4 times of restart everything is fine. Please help me get the right drivers of display (both intel 3000 and amd 6770m) for windows 8.1 if you are using it.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 29, 2014)

go to recovery manager if you have it or use leshcats 12.10 ones. it has both the intel and amd ones. 

Catalyst 12.10 WHQL UnifL for AMD+Intel Graphics &larr; leshcatlabs.net

but if you can use the recovery manager use that. 

and if these do not solve your problem then use both driver sweeper and driver fusion to clean up the drivers after uninstalling and then either use the recovery manager or the leshcat drivers.


----------



## piyus_h (Jan 31, 2014)

Well i would like to share the update of my laptop. I recently went back to win 7 prof. 64 bit  . Since i thought the prob was due to win 8.1 driver incompatibility with system.

But even after installing i get same bsods and freezes only when i start the laptop after long hour of shut down.the flickering of screen, bsod with error code  0x0000003B and freezing take place same time.  I am sharing the pics of my display how it looks like.  Kindly help me resolve this issue . 

* [url=*imgur.com/WzPqz2z]imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
*imgur.com/K3DRM3r[/URL]

Bsod winsys32 and 0x0000003b are the only 2 error which comes

Bsod , feeezing, screen flickering only take place after long hour of shut down like say 2 to 3 hours of shut down and then if i start  i face the prob.

After 4 to 6 restarts with error the pc runs fine for long duration with NO PROBLEMS AT ALL!!. It takes about 10 to 15 min.i have to keep restarting again nd again untill things work fine for me. Is it coz of cold ??? I have also done service of my laptop yesterday and checked the lcd cable which seems to be tight enough... no loose contacts. Tested my both RAM module by memtest86 which was 10 hour long and got no errors.... can any one tell me what can be possible reason....

*EDIT (UPDATE)*
i fixed the issue after 3 days long diagnosis. it was my RAM that was faulty and reason behind the problem. Sorted it out only, when i manually tested two of my RAM by testing them one at a time and got the error in the corssair RAM  of 4gb and to my surprise hynix( HP Default) RAM was working fine. i also tested the Faulty RAM on my friends lappy for my satisfaction and found that there was no display when i used that RAM. Past few days was a hell of a time for me figuring out the cause behind this wierd behaviour of my laptop.

i Have ordered this RAM *www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb...=b_4&ref=2963369b-5b03-4481-b198-d12628c36ed7

i hope it will work on my laptop....


----------



## piyus_h (Feb 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell how much fps u get while playing Assassin's Creed Liberation HD on AMD 6770 m radeon card. I am getting something around 9 to 12 fps while playing . all settings high .  I am on win 8.1 pro.

Also after applying thermal paste coolermaster v1 (imgur: the simple image sharer)  and playing above game for 2hours the max temp i got was 65 for my GPU and 76 for overall system .. here is the SS Screenshot by Lightshot.


----------



## rssh (Feb 2, 2014)

Guy I haven't really been following this thread since I bought my laptop in 2011 and there are some issues (though minor is damn irritating). 

I bought extended care pack in August 2013 and I have replaced my motherboard (ati graphic was burnt otherwise laptop was functioning well) and touchpad buttons. 

I always know OE OS has lots of bloat-ware so I did fresh install (3 times in 3 years ). Now I have upgraded to 8GB  ram and everything works fine but the problem is software. 

My graphic software CCC is still the one from HP with latest bios and the problem is that new games cannot be played they have excellent FPS and the stutter like crazy. I tried LESHCAT software and though they are better but I frequently got BSOD and I tried different version still the system isn't stable (please tell me a stable version ?)

Older games play really well (like F1 2011 /F1 2012 /GRID )w/o stutter [80 degree max temp] but new games from CODEMASTER stutter like hell after every 5 secs but they give good benchmarks (F1 2013 /GRID 2) [also 80 degree max]. Also I tried to update games and I thought that the problem is with games so I have done every trick on the net to help but the only thing I cannot update is GRAPHIC's. Can anyone give me some pointer to what else the problem can be ?

Also I know what thermal throttling is and the thermal paste applied is good and there are no dust in any vent (I also have a cooling pad) so that really not the issue.
View attachment 13459
This is with switchable graphic in ATi mode idle


----------



## rider (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello! I need to replace the fan of my laptop. It started to make a lot of annoying noise. Tell the part number of just fan (not fan + heatsink) and place to buy in low price.


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 4, 2014)

Take my advice and you'll not require anything.
Get hold of Zorrick 88(its a yellow spray can),for Rs 60.
Clean your fan and heatsink.
Lift your fans a bit to expose bearings,and spray Z88 to it.Blow pressurised air out of vacuum cleaner.Excess liquids will splash out and keep blowing air for 5 min..Fan should freely move.

I have solved this issue on many laptops(as many as 5 DV6's).. It happens around two yr mark by dust entering bearings of fan....

And just for your info,fan is designed not to come out of heatsink in models after Dec 2011...You can open heatsink case and get access to fan,but cannot pull it out without breaking it.


----------



## rider (Mar 9, 2014)

I replaced my battery and cleaned the fan with alcohol  it has now very less noise. But it shows this message sometimes when I turn on the laptop.
*s14.postimg.org/ysuttvdk1/IMG_20140309_114302_1.jpg


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 15, 2014)

It happens due to dust entering bearings of fan....Only Zorrik 88 seems to work flawlessly,No amount of Alcohol/other stuff is useful.

- - - Updated - - -

*Superb Service by HP/Redington India*

My Laptop's 640GB HDD was now starting to make random clicking sounds,and showed warnings every now and then. It was a Hitachi 640GB @ 5400 rpm drive.My laptop is nearing its 3rd birthday,and this HDD failure occurred due to a fall it sustained few months back.
Complained HP and got a Brand new Feb '14 Manufactured,Made in Japan, Hitachi 750GB HDD @ 7200 rpm  within 2 days !!!! Yes,its not a refurbished one,but a brand new piece. Refurbished ones have some HP refurbished sticker on them. I thought India gets most of its HDD's from thailand,but this particular unit is from Japan.
Way to go,HP !!!


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 17, 2014)

All the DV6 owners,please come to my rescue........Here-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/storage/182059-weird-situation-involving-ssd-hdd.html


----------



## d3b (Mar 24, 2014)

Finally I have bought an SSD (Samsung 120 GB 2.5 inch 840 EVO SATAIII SSD) from Snapdeal. (Buy Samsung 120 GB 2.5 inch 840 EVO SATAIII SSD @ % Discount | Snapdeal
Also bought a HDD caddy from ebay for Rs 750 (12.7 mm caddy | eBay.

Now, As I've seen in forum and sites, that people do have some confusions about these. I will try to explain as much I can as from my knowledge.

As for DV6-6165tx, it has an Intel HM65 Express chipset and has 2nd Generation Core i7-2670QM sandy bridge Processor.
The motherboard has 6 SATA ports at 3 Gb/s with 2 ports supporting 6 Gb/s transfer rates.

The HDD bay has SATA-6 Gb/s port and the optical bay drive has SATA-3 Gb/s port. Well, one can also put HDD/SSD in optical bay and reach SATA-6 Gb/s as the cable can be interchanged(short cable though).

The main problem was, in my case, the bios always detects the HDD as first boot drive (doesn't matter where you put that) and the SSD as second boot drive. *Changing the boot order in BIOS DOES NOT HELP.*
Probably SATA-3 Gb/s is SATA 0, don't know this, and also there is no jumper is SATA ports to limit SATA speed in any of the ports, and I'm confused here.

So finally, i installed Windows on SSD by creating a 100 mb system partition on hdd to boot the SSD. This way, I can get the SATA 6 Gb/s -537 MB/s Sequential Read and 525 MB/s Sequential Write speed in Windows 7(in Windows 8.1 the benchmark results were higher) via Samsung Magician.

I over provisioned my 111.79 GB SSD to use 90 GB left 20 GB unallocated, maybe I did this extra unknowingly as Samsung suggests 10% of the drive to be unallocated(over provisioned). I've enable RAPID by Samsung magician and my laptop is now blazing fast.

The WEI(Windows 7) is 6.9 (Disk Data transfer rate is 7.9 which is MAX)

I first installed Windows 8.1 as is supports TRIM by native. Here are the drivers I used and *EACH AND EVERY WORKED*, even Bluetooth.
Install .NET 3 first.
Run the elevated command, run as Admin and enter
"Dism.exe /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /All /Source:E:\sources\sxs /LimitAccess"
as 'E' is your installation media- Pendrive or DVD-ROM.

Then install HP Software framework, Support Assistant-SP54620 (for Coolsense), Chipset-SP55086, Install_Win8_8012_03212013_Ralink Ethernet, Ralink 802.11 WiFi Adapter -sp59525, Bluetooth-SP55063, Fingerprint Validity Sensor-SP55109 or sp63418(manually), HP Simplepass for Windows 8, USB3.0-SP54479, Synaptics Touchpad-SP55107, sp55104 -RealtekCardReader, HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection-sp58423, AMD+Intel High-Definition Graphics Driver(Switchable graphics-all in 1)-sp58788.
Better not to use IDT/Beats Audio Driver( none properly works, low sound, Fn+B doesn't work etc)
*AND DO REBOOT AFTER EACH AND EVERY DRIVER INSTALLATIONS.*

You can also buy an "SATA dvd enclosure/external casing" or "7+6 Slimline MicroSATA cable" to use your internal DVD optical bay as external DVD-Writer.
Sata USB 2 0 External Slim CD DVD Drive Enclosure Case FOR Laptop DVD Writer | eBay

USB TO Slimline Sata 7 6 Microsata Converter Cable | eBay

I'm also uploading some pictures of my laptop and accessories.
*s25.postimg.org/o836xhiij/SSD_HDD_D3_1.jpg

*s25.postimg.org/sfxz68jy3/SSD_HDD_D3_3.jpg

*s25.postimg.org/uztm0c7i3/SSD_HDD_D3_4.jpg

*s25.postimg.org/inqpmujnf/SSD_HDD_D3_2.jpg

And some snaps from HwiNFO64.
*s25.postimg.org/babbnvzln/Hwi_NFO64.jpg

*s25.postimg.org/cbbkd0gl7/Hwi_NFO64_2.jpg

HOPE THESE HELPS


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 24, 2014)

@ d3b - much thanks for the pictures and the explanatory description. great post.


----------



## d3b (Apr 10, 2014)

My internal HDD (the ones that came pre-installed) of my DV6-6165tx just crashed without any reasons today. File errors, sometime hdd just disappears, copying errors etc. It was just fine, then after putting this hdd to the 2nd hdd caddy, this problem arose today. I don't know, i had to put some pressures when fitting and testing the HDD, maybe that caused it, accidentally I put pressure on the top of the HDD or whatever. So, here I am going to empty my pocket again(Its not even a month I just purchased the SSD and the caddy).

The caddy is just a connector right? So it should not be the reason, i think. 

Also just to share a strange story-
I use alliance broadband, there was an electrostatic issue with the MC, I connect through ethernet and I started feeling a little vibration with mild electricity when I touch the laptop.
After some days, the finger scan device just failed, didn't accept ant driver at all. I then had to hard reset the laptop (pressing the power switch of the laptop for 10 seconds after taking out the battery and pulling the power adaptop off, ie with no power supply), and that solved the issue. I then opened the MC my alliance provider provided and made manual earthing to ground, and the issue was solved.
Thinking about the future- I finally bought the "TP-Link 150 Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR740N)" and I'm using it now.



Spoiler



Pardon me, but I really like to share my tech-stories and my tech-emotions to you, thoughtful people


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 10, 2014)

*Query related to HP Pavilion dv6-6100se*

Friends, am I permitted to ask here, a query or two, pertaining to the *HP Pavilion dv6-6100se* notebook PC? 

I searched for a thread relevant to the said laptop model, but could not find anything convincing, and with all humility, I do not wish to create a new thread, just to ask one or two questions, thereby, unnecessarily adding to the clutter on the forum.
 

I await your replies.


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=89911]insaneYLN[/MENTION] - ask away brother/sister !


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Apr 13, 2014)

hi,

Please let me know whether anyone has played Battlefield 4 on 6770m (6121TX). If yes then post settings. I am able to play on low settings but still having lags. 

Also whether Call Of Duty Ghosts, Batman Arkham Origins (and upcoming part), thief 4 are playable on 6770m or not.


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 13, 2014)

i havent extensively played any of them, but i have tried them for an hour or so.

they are perfectly playable at medium settings. 

use msi afterburner to set the clocks of the gfx card.

and keep your i7 at atleast 1800 mhz or 1.8 ghz by using power settings and setting cpu at 85-90%.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Apr 13, 2014)

Prongs298 said:


> i havent extensively played any of them, but i have tried them for an hour or so.
> 
> they are perfectly playable at medium settings.
> 
> ...



Please  tell me how to use the msi afterburner safely as I am noob  in that. Also please tell me from where to download the same.


----------



## seamon (Apr 13, 2014)

shailesh vishwakarma said:


> Please  tell me how to use the msi afterburner safely as I am noob  in that. Also please tell me from where to download the same.



Google


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 14, 2014)

d3b said:


> My internal HDD (the ones that came pre-installed) of my DV6-6165tx just crashed without any reasons today. File errors, sometime hdd just disappears, copying errors etc. It was just fine, then after putting this hdd to the 2nd hdd caddy, this problem arose today. I don't know, i had to put some pressures when fitting and testing the HDD, maybe that caused it, accidentally I put pressure on the top of the HDD or whatever. So, here I am going to empty my pocket again(Its not even a month I just purchased the SSD and the caddy).
> 
> The caddy is just a connector right? So it should not be the reason, i think.
> 
> ...




U know what bro,U stole my words. From the day I put my 640GB HDD in the caddy,Reallocated sectors count msg started coming.
The HDD failed after 4 months of usage.Got a new HDD from HP,a brand new one,with no errors. However,after 1 month of usage in caddy,again same msg(Reallocated count) with similar RAW values started coming.
Is the caddy a culprit??
My fingerprint reader is also going to fail I guess-White LED has become very much dim,however no other issues. I thank my stars that I had extended the warranty to 4 years. Otherwise,with my ever experimenting attitude,I would have incurred too much loss by now.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello Guys!

I thought I would update you on my 6121TX. I had purchased it on 4th June 2011, and after almost 3 years of use, I sold it a few days ago. Had to sell it because I now need something lightweight and smaller.

Yesterday I got a call from the buyer, who uses it for some animation work. He was extremely happy with its performance and its condition. Good luck to it in its new home!


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 18, 2014)

For how much you sold 6121tx?


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 18, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> For how much you sold 6121tx?



For 25k, without the SSD and caddy.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello everybody I am in a big trouble so please help me out of this problem. I have HP DV6-6165tx and On playing Metal Gear Rising Revengeance the game crashes ( even the settings were on very low mode ) , it happened thrice and once a notification also came that the video driver has recovered from an unexpected error. I am really worried because my friends have laptops with lower configuration than mine but all modern games like NFS THE RUN, MGR Revengeance , COD Ghosts , Thief play on their laptops without producing much heat and run very smoothly. I do not know what is the exact problem with my laptop. Once I tried to update the graphics card driver and hp support  but later on I came to know that Coolsense has been uninstalled and is not supported by the new AMD drivers. Please tell me about stable version of AMD Catalyst and which supports coolsense so that we can manually choose coolest mode etc. Thanks.


----------



## naveen.raptor (Apr 23, 2014)

My DV6-6121TX is about to be 3 years old. I would like to replace the battery. I need suggestions on which battery I should get. My priority is maximum battery life,so even a 9 cell battery with a bulge would be fine. Please help friends.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 23, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Hello everybody I am in a big trouble so please help me out of this problem. I have HP DV6-6165tx and On playing Metal Gear Rising Revengeance the game crashes ( even the settings were on very low mode ) , it happened thrice and once a notification also came that the video driver has recovered from an unexpected error. I am really worried because my friends have laptops with lower configuration than mine but all modern games like NFS THE RUN, MGR Revengeance , COD Ghosts , Thief play on their laptops without producing much heat and run very smoothly. I do not know what is the exact problem with my laptop. Once I tried to update the graphics card driver and hp support  but later on I came to know that Coolsense has been uninstalled and is not supported by the new AMD drivers. Please tell me about stable version of AMD Catalyst and which supports coolsense so that we can manually choose coolest mode etc. Thanks.



Is the problem is only with MGS:Revengeance? Other games are running fine? And you have not mentioned, but is your laptop overheating?


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Apr 23, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Is the problem is only with MGS:Revengeance? Other games are running fine? And you have not mentioned, but is your laptop overheating?



NFS The Run is running at very slow motion i.e. very low fps , Revengeance is causing BSOD, While switching to fullsceen from window mode in DIRT 2 whole system crashes... The system is heating @ 75C while playing games and 55C in normal mode.


----------



## seamon (Apr 23, 2014)

Install OEM drivers. AMD mobile GPUs are trash and cause problems when reference non-OEM drivers are installed.


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Hello everybody I am in a big trouble so please help me out of this problem. I have HP DV6-6165tx and On playing Metal Gear Rising Revengeance the game crashes ( even the settings were on very low mode ) , it happened thrice and once a notification also came that the video driver has recovered from an unexpected error. I am really worried because my friends have laptops with lower configuration than mine but all modern games like NFS THE RUN, MGR Revengeance , COD Ghosts , Thief play on their laptops without producing much heat and run very smoothly. I do not know what is the exact problem with my laptop. Once I tried to update the graphics card driver and hp support  but later on I came to know that Coolsense has been uninstalled and is not supported by the new AMD drivers. Please tell me about stable version of AMD Catalyst and which supports coolsense so that we can manually choose coolest mode etc. Thanks.




use these  - *leshcatlabs.net/2012/11/02/catalyst-12-10-whql-unifl-for-amdintel-graphics/

and for re-installing coolsense - use the recovery manager and select both the older versions of support assistant and coolsense.


----------



## dheena_dv6 (May 3, 2014)

Hi friends,

This thread is awesome and you guys are doing great by providing detailed useful information to newbies.

I have dv6-6165tx laptop and have recently installed windows8.1 and that's where the problem starts.
1. Just black screen while shutting down and it doesn't shutdown at all. System keeps running but with black screen.
2. Same black screen issue with sleep mode as well. Doesn't wake from sleep mode at all just a black screen.
3. Esc key, G,H,Backspace and Shift keys are not working in keyboard.

Just installed graphics driver alone both Intel and amd..nothing else in hard drive. I have uninstalled them but the problem exists. Seems they are notthe ssource of issue. 

Someone might have solved these issue I guess. Please help me with this. 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 7, 2014)

Hello Guys!
Time to update you all on my DV6 6121tx.
Bought it in the year 2011,and nearly after 2.5 years of usage,it is ready to find its new house.. Since it still has more than a Year Warranty with ADP left,I am getting very good offers of around ~35k!! But I am still in two minds,as it has been reliable like hell,and it being my first personal laptop,I am very unwilling to let it go...What do you guys think about the price.??

The reason of Update is that I have bought another beast from the HP Stable with Killer Specs-
-HP Envy 15-j133TX
-4th Gen Ci7 4702MQ
-8GB RAM
-1 TB HDD
-*Nvidia GT750M 4GB Graphics*
-Windows 8.1 Enterprise
-3 Years Warranty
-Price-Rs 74,400 + 999 For warranty From Flipkart.

First thing I did was to put a genuine 8.1 Enterprise on it(Yes,I am a MSP).This removed all HP Bloatwares...Then Kaspersky Protection.
BattleField 4 was ultra smooth on it....
But the best part I loved was that it didnt heat even a bit....Okay after 2 hrs of play,it did touch 82'C,but the surface was absolutely cool..And no noise at full load..Its idle temp is ~45'C.

I also considered Lenovo Y510 for quite a long time...But struck it off due to some reasons.
1.Was in love with the design of the envy...Lenovo looked too much bulky in comparison.
2.No warranty extension from Lenovo...In contrast,Rs999 offer was too good.
3.I am very much happy with HP service.In contrast,Lenovo service has been inconsistent for me.
4.PLUS,WSRetail was not having the Y510p in stock,while others quoted 77k for  the same... Locally,it was available for 79k...This sealed the deal in favour of HP...You can call me a HP fanboy,as I have owned only HP laptops and Desktops and never had any major issue with them.


----------



## Prongs298 (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=119347]swiftshashi[/MENTION] - congratulations !! please post some nice pictures. also does it have coolsense?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 7, 2014)

@ Prongs298
I don't remember whether it was shipped with coolsense or not,as I formatted it straightaway and installed Win8.1 Enterprise....However I have installed coolsense on my own.Also the drivers page shows coolsense,so I guess it came with one.

A mega review coming up soon,just busy in exams....
BTW,has anyone of you tried Win8.1 on your dv6's??Which graphics driver did you use??I have 8 now,and everything is fine in it,only reason I am not upgrading it to 8.1 is that I fear the graphics may pose some issue.......However I do feel that both 8 and 8.1 are identical,so it should run on 8.1 too(logically)???


----------



## swiftshashi (May 12, 2014)

Hello All,
Any DV6 owner from our series(dv6 6XXX) tried Win 8.1 on their laptop?? Any issues with respect to drivers??
Which AMD driver did you use??SOftPaq Number please??
I am running genuine Win 8 Pro on my DV6 and its running fine...An upgrade is available in Windows Store...Will any issues arise after update??


----------



## praveen786 (May 22, 2014)

In my Hp DV6 6165tx i installed win 8.1 but the 3 major problems i m facing right now are
1. bluetooth drivers not working.
2. Coolsense not working.
3. I am using leschat cutom drivers and i am unable to change brightness level on amd graphics mode [My Dv6 is on fixed graphics mode]
everything else works fine.

One question is ram increasing improves the gaming performance like extra fps on heavy games like nfs run, gta 4 etc. Should i consider to upgrade ram for only playing games?
if yes suggest some ram models to use with default ram.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 25, 2014)

Tell me one thing,was bluetooth disabled or turned off in Win 7 by HP connection manager,before you put up WIn 8??Then I am sorry,bluetooth will not work. I had to install Win 7 on a external HDD,turn on Bluetooth,and then remove Win 7,then only the hardware was detected in WIn 8.
No comments on custom drivers as I could never find any solution to this fixed brightness thing,hence I use HP drivers. 
For coolsense,get latest HP Support framework,then latest Support assistant,and then latest Coolsense. It will work.


----------



## chandanw (May 28, 2014)

Hi all..

I just bought a bluetooth headset with Bluetooth 4.0 and aptx support. When I use it with my mobile (with Bluetooth 2.1) its audio quality is great like almost what I get from wired headset. If I connect headset to my 6140 tx(with Bluetooth 3.0+HS) its sounding like old stereo player with faded details.

When I checked Bluetooth audio from playback devices menu of laptop, I found that it is limited to 2 channel, 16 bit and 44100kHz.

Please suggest any method to increase quality of music played over Bluetooth.

 Sent from my LT26ii using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, I'm still using my 2 year old 6165tx. I have a couple of queries.

1) Should I buy WatchDogs? The reason I'm asking is because the minimum specs says 6GB system ram, whereas I of course have only 4. I'm getting varied reports from all over the internet, so I thought I'd ask you guys.

2) If 4gb isn't enough, can I just buy a 2gb stick?

3) This is an unrelated annoyance. Ever since I installed ubuntu on my computer last year, I have a problem with booting to windows. When I select Windows 7 in the grub menu, if any external storage is connected via USB (eg pern drive, ext hard disk), the boot process gets stuck and I must force shutdown. This problem doesn't happen when I boot to Ubuntu. Any clue how I can fix this?


----------



## rider (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello guys! Everything of my laptop is fine but the audio jack on the bottom left of my laptop. It is somehow broken and delivering sound only on the left. I tried 4 speakers and headphones but same problem. The upper one is working perfect but I want both to work fine. What to do?


----------



## praneetsah (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Guys, I have just uploaded the review of my HP Pavilion DV6 Beats Edition, So please watch it and let me know your views, please subscribe also.

HP Pavilion DV6 Performance+Gaming+Build Reviewed - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ez1j_3TAKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 11, 2014)

*Wireless LAN driver for HP Pavilion dv6-6100se*



insaneYLN said:


> Friends, am I permitted to ask here, a query or two, pertaining to the *HP Pavilion dv6-6100se* notebook PC?
> 
> I searched for a thread relevant to the said laptop model, but could not find anything convincing, and with all humility, I do not wish to create a new thread, just to ask one or two questions, thereby, unnecessarily adding to the clutter on the forum.
> 
> ...





Prongs298 said:


> @insaneYLN  - ask away brother/sister !



Hello Friends!


After a successful clean installation of Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (x64) on an *HP Pavilion dv6-6100se* notebook PC, there is an issue with the installation of the Wireless LAN driver, while the rest of the drivers have been successfully installed. I downloaded the drivers from HP Support.
I have tried all the available Wireless LAN drivers - _Ralink 802.11 b/g/n WiFi Adapter_, _Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows_ and _Atheros 2011 Wireless LAN Driver_. But, to no avail.


I am hoping to find a remedy soon, for the sake of my cousin's friend's convenience, to whom the said laptop belongs!


I await your responses.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Wireless LAN driver for HP Pavilion dv6-6100se*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> 
> After a successful clean installation of Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (x64) on an *HP Pavilion dv6-6100se* notebook PC, there is an issue with the installation of the Wireless LAN driver, while the rest of the drivers have been successfully installed. I downloaded the drivers from HP Support.
> ...



Friends, awaiting your replies.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 13, 2014)

Please post the HardWare ID of your WiFi adapter here,and then we will be able to help you better.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Thanks for still keeping this community alive.

I have a question regarding the latest AMD/Intel drivers to be installed for HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx on Win 7.

I am currently on Catalyst 12.10, Is it necessary to update to Catalyst 14? I have tried upgrading to Catalyst 13 leshcat, however I faced a lot of BSOD issues, so I was forced to revert to Catalyst 12.10.

Is this version of the Catalyst(12.10) enough to play all latest games without problems?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 16, 2014)

Chinmay91 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks for still keeping this community alive.
> 
> ...



I also had this issue. Since I had my GPU in fixed mode, other drivers post 12.10 mobility in my 6121tx used to face issues like BSOD,low brightness issue,etc. I was forced to keep it in fixed mode since I had overclocked my GPU. So if you are in fixed mode,12.10 is your most stable and best bet.
OffLate,I have not been gaming on my laptop,hence,one fine day I put it in dynamic mode,and then it took 14.4 drivers quite flawlessly. Now I am running Win 8.1 pro with GPU in dynamic mode,without any issues. Though I haven't played much games,here's what I noticed-
*~~GPU in Fixed mode with 12.10 drivers and overclocking in Win 7*
FPS in Games-
1.Far Cry 3-Lowest settings-65-70 fps
2.BF3-Lowest settings-55-60FPS
*Now in Win 8.1 with 14.4 drivers in dynamic mode without overclocking-*
1.Far Cry 3-Lowest Settings-85-90 fps

So there's definitely an improvement. 
I would suggest you to revert back to Dynamic Mode,and install 14.4 Drivers. You'll surely notice an improvement. Plus my laptop appears to be running cooler.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 17, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> I also had this issue. Since I had my GPU in fixed mode, other drivers post 12.10 mobility in my 6121tx used to face issues like BSOD,low brightness issue,etc. I was forced to keep it in fixed mode since I had overclocked my GPU. So if you are in fixed mode,12.10 is your most stable and best bet.
> OffLate,I have not been gaming on my laptop,hence,one fine day I put it in dynamic mode,and then it took 14.4 drivers quite flawlessly. Now I am running Win 8.1 pro with GPU in dynamic mode,without any issues. Though I haven't played much games,here's what I noticed-
> *~~GPU in Fixed mode with 12.10 drivers and overclocking in Win 7*
> FPS in Games-
> ...



you are definitely right about drivers above 12.10 giving BSODs and brightness problems.

i am myself currently on 12.10 leshcat ones.

i have downloaded the 14.4 drivers from this guy but didnt install - Modded Catalyst 14.4 WHQL (switchable graphics fix) - Guru3D.com Forums

do you think they are any good?

what 14.4 drivers are you using? are they original or modified ones? any problems? can you use fixed mode also? is there performance drop in fixed mode?

please post a screenshot of that versions tab in CCC and give the steps to install on win 7.



also does anybody have any idea which one of these from LEEKM will work for our laptops ? - 

AMD Catalyst 14.4 (14.200.0.0) Mobility SG. modded Driver (Mantle API enabled)

AMD Catalyst 14.4 (14.200.0.0) Mobility modded Driver (Mantle 9.1.10.0013 enabled)

AMD Catalyst 14.4 (14.200.0.0) Mobility SG. modded Driver (Enduro/PowerXpress Fix)


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 17, 2014)

I am using the default ones. From the AMD site. They cause instant BSOD in fixed mode.
Looks like Microsoft is now discouraging the switchable graphics mode. I am using Win 8.1.Even though a switchable graphics option comes when right clicked,simple CCC window opens. However,the OS itself decides which Graphics to use for a particular app,and I am very much satisfied so far.
However,they worked fine in Win 8,just like in Win 7. But only in dynamic mode.

- - - Updated - - -

Actually,in place of switchable graphics,there is a simpler interface-
**When on Battery-Power Saving 
**When on Power Supply-High Performance

- - - Updated - - -



rider said:


> Hello guys! Everything of my laptop is fine but the audio jack on the bottom left of my laptop. It is somehow broken and delivering sound only on the left. I tried 4 speakers and headphones but same problem. The upper one is working perfect but I want both to work fine. What to do?



Sorry for the late reply,bro
I would advise you to leave it as it is. Any attempt to repair it can damage your mobo.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 17, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Please post the HardWare ID of your WiFi adapter here,and then we will be able to help you better.



Hello *swiftshashi*, and apologies for the delay in responding, but I was out of town for a few days.


For some reason, I am unable to upload an attachment, even though the file size and the dimensions are well within the permitted attributes. Please find the Hardware Ids of the unidentified Network Controller, within the spoiler below.



Spoiler



PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_1483103C&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_1483103C
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_0280


----------



## over10k (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey! I'm thinking of upgrading my stock HP Pavilion dv6 6165tx. I have a few questions:

RAM:
Currently 4GB, I'm thinking of adding another 4GB, which one do you recommend?

SSD:
From what I've read on this and HP's forum, Samsung Evo 840 is good. But both *d3b* and *swiftsashi* had reported problems with their HDD after putting it in the caddy in place of the ODD. On an HP forum, *swiftsashi* mentioned putting the SSD in place of the ODD in order to prevent this. Can anyone confirm that this works? It won't damage the SSD, right?

OS:
I'm currently on Windows 7 Professional, and quite happy. But I've read on this forum that Windows 8 is better for SSDs, having TRIM support and other features. Is an OS upgrade recommended? 

BATTERY:
My battery life is very poor, lasts for ~ 1 hour. But I'm usually on AC power, so not too bothered. How good is a battery replacement/upgrade? (6 cell to 9 cell, maybe)

HEATING:
My laptop does heat up, quite a lot. I would like to clean it's fan and heat sink, any advice on the same? Or should I have it serviced for this? (I still have ~6 months of warranty)

Btw, has anyone tried Hackintosh on their laptops? Even if not, can you confirm whether my laptop uses SATA in AHCI mode? (as opposed to IDE/RAID)

Lastly, is an upgrade recommended for a ~2.5 year old laptop? I've never had any (major or hardware related) trouble with it so far, but should I wait for sometime and buy a new laptop instead of upgrading? (Get a full HD screen maybe)

This has been a good forum when looking for information, ever since I bought my laptop.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 26, 2014)

Please find my answers in BOLD





over10k said:


> Hey! I'm thinking of upgrading my stock HP Pavilion dv6 6165tx. I have a few questions:
> 
> RAM:
> Currently 4GB, I'm thinking of adding another 4GB, which one do you recommend?
> ...


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 12, 2014)

i just re-applied the thermal paste. this time i used deepcool z5. and it has surprised me. 

browsing - 55c 
gaming - 76c  

by far the best thermal compound i have ever used.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 12, 2014)

The gaming temperatures you mentioned is really awesome. Please give us a few details-
1.Was coolsense off/on??
2.Which power mode were you using??
3.Lastly,which game??

BTW,I am on Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 and have been browsing in a non-ac room for past 4 hours. The max temp during entire time span was 50'C while currenly processor temp is 44'C.. Ambient room temp is around 32'C


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 13, 2014)

swiftsashi - 1. coolsense was on the Coolest Mode. (mine is always on that)

2. i was using THROTTLE STOP to set my i7 at a constant 1.885 Ghz.

3. Crysis 2 (@c750/m800), Anno 1404 (@c450/m450), MOH:Airborne (@c600/m600) - at all these different speed for the core and mem of the gfx card the max temp obtained was 77c for the gfx card and 76 for the cpu.


----------



## rikkuartz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am having 6121tx and thinking of buying a new laptop battery.

*hpshopping.in/HpOnlineStore/Produc...roductName=HP_MU06_Long_Life_Notebook_Battery

HP MU06 Long Life Battery - HP: Flipkart.com

is it compatible?


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys, I'll be going to the US this fall, ad carrying my DV6 with me. It's out of warranty, and get overheated frequently. What repairs/servicing should I get done at the service center? Preferably nothing too expensive...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

Tintin.92 said:


> Guys, I'll be going to the US this fall, ad carrying my DV6 with me. It's out of warranty, and get overheated frequently. What repairs/servicing should I get done at the service center? Preferably nothing too expensive...


Thermal paste replacement with a Good quality TIM .
and get the fans and inside of it clenaed up .
check the resource usage in the OS and stop unnecessary services and.applications running in bgackground.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I can make these custom requests at the service center, right?

I also need a new battery. Which one should I buy?


----------



## rikkuartz (Jul 16, 2014)

Tintin.92 said:


> So I can make these custom requests at the service center, right?
> 
> I also need a new battery. Which one should I buy?



Mine was also having this overheating issue. i ordered service from hp tollfree no, they came to home and cleaned the entire laptop replaced thermal paste and the cost was 1400 (HP Standard rates for onsite support). The guy who serviced told me that i could get this done for 300 if i called him directly.

You can also do it yourself (follow YouTube DV6 disassemble video) but not recommended.

I am also looking to buy a new Battery, someone please comment on my previous post 



rikkuartz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having 6121tx and thinking of buying a new laptop battery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 17, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> View attachment 14572
> The gaming temperatures you mentioned is really awesome. Please give us a few details-
> 1.Was coolsense off/on??
> 2.Which power mode were you using??
> ...



that is great. yours are probably lower because you are either using dynamic mode or are on the intel gpu. I have been constantly keeping mine on the 6770 that might cause an increase in the C's.

 [MENTION=139231]Tintin.92[/MENTION] - look here - *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...v6-6165tx-thread-post1930095.html#post1930095


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 27, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> I also had this issue. Since I had my GPU in fixed mode, other drivers post 12.10 mobility in my 6121tx used to face issues like BSOD,low brightness issue,etc. I was forced to keep it in fixed mode since I had overclocked my GPU. So if you are in fixed mode,12.10 is your most stable and best bet.
> OffLate,I have not been gaming on my laptop,hence,one fine day I put it in dynamic mode,and then it took 14.4 drivers quite flawlessly. Now I am running Win 8.1 pro with GPU in dynamic mode,without any issues. Though I haven't played much games,here's what I noticed-
> *~~GPU in Fixed mode with 12.10 drivers and overclocking in Win 7*
> FPS in Games-
> ...



Hello , I want to upgrade My OS to Win8 , as Your already upgraded win8 , can you please recommended me , which WIN 8 will works with 6165tx ( torrent Link) and Drivers for it !!! and procedure How you installed Working WIN8.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 27, 2014)

Since I am a MSP, we get genuine keys of Windows and other microsoft products.
I installed Win 8 Pro, and then upgraded it to 8.1 pro via store updates.
All drivers are the same from Win 7 except graphics. I will mention the sp version later, as I am out of station currently.


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Since I am a MSP, we get genuine keys of Windows and other microsoft products.
> I installed Win 8 Pro, and then upgraded it to 8.1 pro via store updates.
> All drivers are the same from Win 7 except graphics. I will mention the sp version later, as I am out of station currently.



Google says MSP=Member of Scottish Parliament.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 27, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Since I am a MSP, we get genuine keys of Windows and other microsoft products.
> I installed Win 8 Pro, and then upgraded it to 8.1 pro via store updates.
> All drivers are the same from Win 7 except graphics. I will mention the sp version later, as I am out of station currently.



No Problem , I found one torrent of Win8 , Its looks Good !! but is all drivers are compatible with win8 , i heard that some drivers are not working properly , So please do confirm !!
(The AMD CC 14.4 not working properly on win 7)
Hope soon , i can also able to install WIn8 in my machine !!


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Google says MSP=Member of Scottish Parliament.





No, its actually Microsoft Students Partner. Nevertheless, it was a hilarious result by Google !!!
MSP can also be Maximum Selling Price, as advertised on Quikr. 

- - - Updated - - -



amargawade90 said:


> No Problem , I found one torrent of Win8 , Its looks Good !! but is all drivers are compatible with win8 , i heard that some drivers are not working properly , So please do confirm !!
> (The AMD CC 14.4 not working properly on win 7)
> Hope soon , i can also able to install WIn8 in my machine !!



In my dv6 with essentially the same config as urs, only Win 7 driver which didn't work was Graphics. There was a driver with softpaq no- sp58xxx.exe which was for Win 8. After that I installed AMD 14.4 driver. But make sure you are in dynamic graphics mode. Win 8.1 doesn't support fixed GPU mode.


----------



## amargawade90 (Jul 28, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> In my dv6 with essentially the same config as urs, only Win 7 driver which didn't work was Graphics. There was a driver with softpaq no- sp58xxx.exe which was for Win 8. After that I installed AMD 14.4 driver. But make sure you are in dynamic graphics mode. Win 8.1 doesn't support fixed GPU mode.



If Dont mind then Link for Graphic Driver, which working for Win8 !!!


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 11, 2014)

Can anyone tell where is the SIM slot in my laptop?


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 14, 2014)

amargawade90 said:


> If Dont mind then Link for Graphic Driver, which working for Win8 !!!



SP59407.exe
Try searching for same

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> Can anyone tell where is the SIM slot in my laptop?



As far as I know, its not available in any dv6 out there. The erstwhile XPS used to come with one.


----------



## vgr (Aug 18, 2014)

I ordered 1333 Mhz 4GB RAM from flipkart [JM1333KSN-4G] and they sent me JM1333KSH-4G!
Transcend DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (JM1333KSN-4G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com
The ram did not seem to sit in place though! The groove was little too deep and didn't seem to accept the additional ram that I was slotting in.
Do let me know if you'll have faced any issues with installing more RAM.... I've asked flipkart for a return for now. Hopefully the next one will work.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I need to buy a battery for my 6121tx. This one fits nicely.

HP MU06 Long Life Notebook Battery | HP® Official India Store

However flipkart is selling it for around 3200(seller isn't WS Retail ) and HP is selling for 3649 INR. 

Also in flipkart reviews for HP MU06 Longlife battery, people are saying that the warranty card received inside the battery box is for JAPAN only.

Can any one provide me a *(promotional voucher code / discount voucher)* for HPSHOPPING.in for my battery purchase.

Please suggest whether to go with with flipkart or HPSHOPPING.IN.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Oct 15, 2014)

My Hp Laptop 6165tx is facing some problems which are as follows:-
1.) On Booting there is some beep sound comes seldom
2.) While Booting, Windows Boot Manager starts automatically
3.) Password is filled without any manual command in Login Screen
I've found that it is the keyboard that is creating all this problem, so may I know how can I find which key is being pressed or please suggest any other solution.Thanks.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> My Hp Laptop 6165tx is facing some problems which are as follows:-
> 1.) On Booting there is some beep sound comes seldom
> 2.) While Booting, Windows Boot Manager starts automatically
> 3.) Password is filled without any manual command in Login Screen
> I've found that it is the keyboard that is creating all this problem, so may I know how can I find which key is being pressed or please suggest any other solution.Thanks.


If you are on windows 8, there is an eye symbol next in password field towards right from where you can see which key is stuck.

If not, try to open notepad. It will be filled by a single character. If not try typing and checking.  Sometimes stuck keys don't work and sometimes they will get stuck once you press them. Start with the number pad first. Mostly it is the . Key or the 0 key but for me it was 5 key.

Once you've figured out, pull out the key and try manipulating the lever underneath using the tip of a pen. This solved the issue for me. Otherwise you will need to get the keyboard replaced


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Oct 23, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> If you are on windows 8, there is an eye symbol next in password field towards right from where you can see which key is stuck.
> 
> If not, try to open notepad. It will be filled by a single character. If not try typing and checking.  Sometimes stuck keys don't work and sometimes they will get stuck once you press them. Start with the number pad first. Mostly it is the . Key or the 0 key but for me it was 5 key.
> 
> Once you've figured out, pull out the key and try manipulating the lever underneath using the tip of a pen. This solved the issue for me. Otherwise you will need to get the keyboard replaced


Thanks for your reply. Actually I am on Windows 7 and the problem occurs only during the booting process so it is hard to know which key is stuck because it does not show its behaviour in any application. I think i should order a new keyboard for my laptop


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Thanks for your reply. Actually I am on Windows 7 and the problem occurs only during the booting process so it is hard to know which key is stuck because it does not show its behaviour in any application. I think i should order a new keyboard for my laptop



That may not help unless you  find the offending key. The forced keystokes is still going to happen even if you plug in the external keyboard.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Oct 24, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> That may not help unless you  find the offending key. The forced keystokes is still going to happen even if you plug in the external keyboard.


I mean to order the same internal keyboard that came preinstalled with the system, (it is available in ebay).It is strange but the problem occurs only during startup...May i also know which is the latest and most stable version of graphics drivers that can run game like Cod Ghosts, Watch Dogs etc. smoothly.


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> I mean to order the same internal keyboard that came preinstalled with the system, (it is available in ebay).It is strange but the problem occurs only during startup...May i also know which is the latest and most stable version of graphics drivers that can run game like Cod Ghosts, Watch Dogs etc. smoothly.



Always the latest WHQL one.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gourav Kundu said:


> I mean to order the same internal keyboard that came preinstalled with the system, (it is available in ebay).It is strange but the problem occurs only during startup...May i also know which is the latest and most stable version of graphics drivers that can run game like Cod Ghosts, Watch Dogs etc. smoothly.





seamon said:


> Always the latest WHQL one.



I am on the stock + 1 drivers I think. Couldnt find compatible drivers anywhere and HP doesnt give a damn once you have completed the purchase. The weird switchable GPU is at the heart of the problem.


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I am on the stock + 1 drivers I think. Couldnt find compatible drivers anywhere and HP doesnt give a damn once you have completed the purchase. The weird switchable GPU is at the heart of the problem.



Oh if AMD then stay on stock. AMD cards have serious driver issues.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Nov 16, 2014)

ok, Thanks everybody. Many games are not supported with default/stock drivers like MGR Revengeance and Watch Dogs etc. Should I consider buying a new laptop because the games aforesaid are working smoothly in laptops with less configuration.


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 17, 2014)

What is the best price to sell my 3 years old 6165tx with upgraded to 8GB RAM and 1TB WD 5400rpm HDD?


----------



## Prongs298 (Dec 9, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I am on the stock + 1 drivers I think. Couldnt find compatible drivers anywhere and HP doesnt give a damn once you have completed the purchase. The weird switchable GPU is at the heart of the problem.


 [MENTION=125331]Gourav Kundu[/MENTION]

i use these - Catalyst_12.10_WHQL_UnifL 

after uninstalling all graphics drivers (intel + amd) using HP RECOVERY MANAGER, use these - Catalyst 12.10 WHQL UnifL for AMD+Intel Graphics - leshcatlabs.net .

this is the best driver till now. no errors or BSOD's or slowdowns.

also use MSI Afterburner 2.3.1 with this. Any other version will give errors.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey so battery in my dv6-6154tx died. which battery are you guys using?


----------



## d3b (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello DVians, how are you all?
I have DV6-6165tx, I'm on Windows 8.1 now, with all the drivers working properly and with SSD and with a new 1 TB HDD. I have 8GB of RAM and finding a way to upgrade it. 

I have a strange idea. Has anyone thought of replacing the wifi module with a Msata(or M .2) SSD? The pinouts are same, but will it work? Does the PCIe slot of our laptops has SATA support? I know it sounds crazy, but as there is no more room for storage... 

Otherwise I will have to go for *SanDisk Extreme PRO® SDHC™/SDXC™ UHS-II card*(well, its not available or in budget yet) or some U3 Pendrives_(do let me know some high speed ones)_.

Anyway, wish you all a Very Happy New year.
thanks. PEACE. 



> SHARE: do not subscribe at indiamags website(Buy Magazine Subscription | Online Magazine Store | Discount Magazine Subscription Services | India MagsThey are fraud, looted Rs 4k from me and cheated.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jan 3, 2015)

i run in fixed mode.

i went *from 12.10 unifl to 14.4 unifl ver 2.4* on 3rd of january this year.

IMPROVEMENTS - 



Spoiler



-5C in temps of gfx card. -8C when in 2d.

i tested with the following all at 1366x768 -

FIFA 14 [constant 60 no fluctuation, did that in 12.10]
PES 15  [general smoothness]
CRYSIS 1 [ great increase in feel and smoothness + constant 30 at all high ]
kingdoms of amalur [ constant 35, smoothness ]
the incredible adventures of van helsing [ generally smoother ]

will post results with - far cry 4, crysis 3 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. COP+MISERY2.2.1 later. 

also FLUX works properly now.


 
every version in between had brightness issues when switched to AMD card.

also they had black screen when waking up from sleep. some users averted this by using hibernation.

i have found out that it is not a black screen but rather the backlight of the LCD not turning on.

i had tried updating to a version greater than 12.10 in the summer of 2014. 
[namely 12.11, 13.12 r1.2, 13.1 v2.1, 13.3 b3 ptv2.2, 13.4 v2, 14.4, 14.4 v1.1, 14.4 v1.3, 14.4 v2.2].

it was to no avail. the brightness fixes using FTC values in UBR did not work nor did the wake up black screen OR no backlight issue got solved. 

LINK - Download Leshcat AMD UnifL Catalyst Graphics Driver 14.4 v2.4 64-bit for Windows 7 64 bit, Windows 8 64 bit, Windows 8.1 64 bit - Softpedia




But now it did. Here are the steps, may they help someone -

*note 1* - please create a system restore point and take registry backup.
*note 2* - please reboot after every step.

1. Navigate the Control Panel, and delete drivers using "Programs       
  and Features".
  Locate & Select “AMD Catalyst Install Manager”, launch it and   
  select "Express Uninstall ALL AMD Software". Execute it and 
  follow instructions. Reboot.

2. uninstall intel graphics components. do not remove anything   
   other from intel if it dont have the word graphic in it.

3. use *driver fusion* to remove amd driver remains + intel 
   remains.

4. use *driver sweeper* to do the same. for both.

5. use *Display Driver Uninstaller* to remove AMD. clean and   
   restart.

6. use Display Driver Uninstaller to remove intel. clean and   
   restart.

7. Navigate to "Device Manager".
   Find and expand “Video adapters” section. You should see Two       
   "Standard VGA Graphics Adapter" devices.
   find “Sound, video and game Controllers” section, expand it.
   Locate “AMD High Definition Audio” device, choose “Uninstall”     
   and select “Delete the driver software for this device” check- 
   box if its present.

   Reload Device manager : using scan for hardware changes.

   This is it! all important files and settings of previous    
   driver are now removed. Now you are ready to install UnifL 
   Driver!

8. *TO FIX BRIGHTNESS* - after install set ftc values in ubr for both amd and intel as *F940*.

9. *TO FIX SLEEP ISSUE* - then use a registry editor software or the normal regedit to find all entries named -                                        
*"Display1_LVDSSetTimingControlFlags"=dword:00000003*

and change them to - *"Display1_LVDSSetTimingControlFlags"=dword:00000007*


*P.S. - if you get error during installation of intel driver then do the following - 
         *support.microsoft.com/kb/2500967
         THIS IS DUE TO WINDOWS 7 TRYING TO INSTALL DRIVER BY ITSELF WHICH CONFLICTS.*

*
note* - How to determine which Generation is your card?
You can rely on Name of Intel Card in device manager, but what if it is generic like "Intel HD Graphics Family"?
No problem, since DEVICE ID will tell us what we need. Here is quick guide on how to locate it:
Hit start button and type "Device Manager", then launch it:
After that, expand "Display Adapters" menu and locate Intel graphic card, right click on it and hit "Properties" button.
Then navigate to "Details" tab and then in "Property" menu locate "Hardware Ids":



Spoiler



Green marked space is showing real "name" of card. Check up with the relative list below to learn which Intel card you are having on board: 



DEV_2A42
 - Intel 4500MHD And other very old Mobile Graphics

(unofficially supported by UnifL).
 DEV_0112
 - Intel HD Graphics 3000 (Gen3)

DEV_0046
 - Intel HD Graphics (Gen1)
 DEV_0116
 - Intel HD Graphics 3000 (Gen3)

DEV_0042
 - Intel HD Graphics (Gen1) 
 DEV_0126
 - Intel HD Graphics 3000 (Gen3)

DEV_0102
 - Intel HD Graphics 2000 (Gen2) 
 DEV_0122
 - Intel HD Graphics 3000 (Gen3)

DEV_0106
 - Intel HD Graphics 2000 (Gen2) 
 DEV_010A
 - Intel HD Graphics 3000 (Gen3)




DEV_0162
 - Intel HD Graphics 2500/4000 (Gen4)

DEV_0166
 - Intel HD Graphics 2500/4000 (Gen4)

DEV_016A
 - Intel HD Graphics 2500/4000 (Gen4)

DEV_0152
 - Intel HD Graphics 2500/4000 (Gen4)

DEV_0156
 - Intel HD Graphics 2500/4000 (Gen4)

DEV_015A
 - Intel HD Graphics 2500/4000 (Gen4)


 

*credits* -



Spoiler



*for the drivers :*
 06.12.2014
 leshcatlabs.net forums ? View topic - Release: Catalyst 14.4 WHQL UnifL v2.1-2.4
* leshcat [UnifL Creator]
 FunkyMike [Moderator]*


*for the brightness fix :*
 5/9/2014 0:44:09	
*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?ke...MjBMQ2xnNVBtYnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html
*arl* 
 dv6-6170sl	
 DEV_6740&SUBSYS_3388103C	
 DEV_0116&SUBSYS_3388103C	
 Windows 7	
 Catalyst_14.4_WHQL_UnifL_v1.1	
 Intel=F940 Intelkmd=F940	
 F940 solved brightness problems, not sure about wakeup one, 
 however			


*for the ever elusive wake up screen error :*
Posted: Wed Nov 12, 2014 11:13 pm
leshcatlabs.net forums ? View topic - SOLVED - Wakeup problem muxless
*savage8*
Laptop Model: HP Pavilion G4-2082la
Windows Version: Windows 7 SP1 x64
AMD Card: AMD Radeon 7670M
Intel Card: Intel HD Graphics 3000 

Finally the registry key that solved my problem and their values is:
"Display1_LVDSSetTimingControlFlags"=dword:00000007

Drivers Intel no longer include this key, and when installed its value is:
"Display1_LVDSSetTimingControlFlags"=dword:00000003

This is the solution:
Change dword value to 7 in regedit.exe.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All, 

My dv6 6121 tx laptop's power adapter stopped working yesterday. I heard a mild blast from inside the adapter. Can anyone of you please suggest a replacement for this power adapter? 
Power: 120 W
Output DC voltage: 18.5V
Output current: 6.5A


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 1, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having 6121tx and thinking of buying a new laptop battery.
> 
> ...



sorry bhai. i did not see your message.

but yeah that flipkart one is good. you can BUY IT.

HP MU06 Long Life Battery - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## vgr (Feb 14, 2015)

what is the UBR? how do you open it?


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 7, 2015)

One doubt regarding RAM upgrade.

I am right now having default config, can i upgrade RAM with 8gb? 

So it will be 4gb(default config)+8gb corsair 1333 = 12gb total. or do we need to add 4gb at both RAM slots?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

vgr said:


> what is the UBR? how do you open it?


What is UBR? A Webopedia Definition


rikkuartz said:


> One doubt regarding RAM upgrade.
> 
> I am right now having default config, can i upgrade RAM with 8gb?
> 
> So it will be 4gb(default config)+8gb corsair 1333 = 12gb total. or do we need to add 4gb at both RAM slots?



Be sure though the RAM is of is the same frequency as the factory installed one(if same brand then it's even better).


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 7, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> What is UBR? A Webopedia Definition
> 
> 
> Be sure though the RAM is of is the same frequency as the factory installed one(if same brand then it's even better).



So its okay to have uneven amount of ram on two slots right? Fz is 1333 for 6121tx, brand i am not sure.


----------



## Dr. House (May 27, 2015)

Please help me around by suggesting with some excellent yet affordable thermal paste for my laptop 6165tx. The one which serviceman put was some bad chinese that works for a month or so.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (May 31, 2015)

Prongs298 said:


> [MENTION=125331]Gourav Kundu[/MENTION]
> 
> i use these - Catalyst_12.10_WHQL_UnifL
> 
> ...



I tried the link you mentioned but it is showing some error whenever i try to download the drivers. Please check it. Thanks.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 8, 2015)

[MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION]


Dr. House said:


> Please help me around by suggesting with some excellent yet affordable thermal paste for my laptop 6165tx. The one which serviceman put was some bad chinese that works for a month or so.



Deepcool Z3 Tharmal Paste - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

Deepcool Z5 Tharmal Paste - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


  [MENTION=125331]Gourav Kundu[/MENTION] 


Gourav Kundu said:


> I tried the link you mentioned but it is showing some error whenever i try to download the drivers. Please check it. Thanks.



Catalyst_12.10_WHQL_UnifL.exe

*docs.google.com/open?id=0Bw8_psci8L0mSW44WnM0Y3FndDA

Microsoft services


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 8, 2015)

I've used Z3 in my laptop before. Suggest me better.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 11, 2015)

[MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION] - this if you can find it - Computers :: Accessories :: Others :: Laptop Accessories :: Cooler Master Extreme Fusion X1 - ShopClues.com:

i havent used the z3 but i have used the z5 and its the best one so far. I did it last summer and temps have been so good that i havent had to do it this time round.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jun 11, 2015)

Prongs298 said:


> [MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Deepcool Z3 Tharmal Paste - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> ...



Thanks a lot for sharing the links, just one last thing I wanna know ( it may sound childish though) The two links you have given are from Google drive and One Drive and the size of the file is 245Mb while in the third link (*ge.tt/5BQuyZT/v/0) has the same file with 257MB, does the extra 12mb makes any difference ? I am confused which link i can rely upon.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=125331]Gourav Kundu[/MENTION] - i think you can trust any of those links as they are from the official leshcatlabs website. But the one i was using was 245mb. also if you have got time to fix some stuff and are looking for a better driver than 12.10 you can get 14.4 [v2.4], its 415mb in size and has better performance than 12.10. but watch my previous posts in this thread to get 14.4 v2.4 up and running. i got everything fixed in windows 7, and if you have got win 8 then use any of the newer ones with dynamic switching.

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...v6-6165tx-thread-post2191766.html#post2191766


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everybody. Recently my laptop's Ram (in additional slot) stopped working. I have been using HP DV6-6165tx since 2012. If I upgrade my laptop with a new SSD of 256 GB and Corsair RAM Vengeance 4 GB DDR3 1333mhz, It will cost me around 15,000 INR. What I am considering is to sell this laptop and purchase a new replacement desktop (within 50k) but I am in a dilemma, because I have no idea how much can I get for this 3 years old laptop. Also, HD6770m is a bit old for the latest games. Please help me in taking a decision, whether it is good to upgrade or replace the laptop with a desktop and purchase an additional netbook for mobility.I will look for your answers. Thanks.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 10, 2015)

I have installed GTA V on my dv6-6165tx. In drivers it shows catalyst version 2012.0815.2143.37180. 
Can somebody give link of latest drivers for my laptop so that I can get better performance in GTA V?


----------



## rikkuartz (Jul 21, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I have installed GTA V on my dv6-6165tx. In drivers it shows catalyst version 2012.0815.2143.37180.
> Can somebody give link of latest drivers for my laptop so that I can get better performance in GTA V?



Download latest driver from leshcatlabs. it works very well for me.

Downloads - leshcatlabs.net

11 Jul, 2015	Catalyst 15.7 WHQL UnifL v1.2


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried Windows 10 yet on dv-6121 tx or dv-6165 tx? Looks like we are getting a free upgrade but what about the drivers?


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 23, 2015)

Chinmay91 said:


> Has anyone tried Windows 10 yet on dv-6121 tx or dv-6165 tx? Looks like we are getting a free upgrade but what about the drivers?



I will only download and install after the official launching. We got laptop with genuine window 7 so it will be free upgrade for sure.

- - - Updated - - -



rikkuartz said:


> Download latest driver from leshcatlabs. it works very well for me.
> 
> Downloads - leshcatlabs.net
> 
> 11 Jul, 2015	Catalyst 15.7 WHQL UnifL v1.2



I will try this. Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

I updated with the link you shared. Now I having some big issues like all games are running but the GTA V. It does not show running in the icon but running as in task manager but nothing appears on display. I can't play GTA V now. Also this new driver made my laptop automatic graphics, previously I use to chose it manually whether I would to run in power-saving (Intel HD 3000) or high performance mode (HD 6770M)


----------



## rikkuartz (Jul 24, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I will only download and install after the official launching. We got laptop with genuine window 7 so it will be free upgrade for sure.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



the power saving option is there. i have it. did u upgrade to it directly or did u do a clean install?

If u didnt do a clean install this could happen. i would suggest using Display Driver Uninstaller application. uninstall everything - intel HD and AMD, then install leshcat.

This is my personal experience. this is the only display driver that works properly on Windows10 for me.

and sorry if this whole thing messed up ur laptop


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 24, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> the power saving option is there. i have it. did u upgrade to it directly or did u do a clean install?
> 
> If u didnt do a clean install this could happen. i would suggest using Display Driver Uninstaller application. uninstall everything - intel HD and AMD, then install leshcat.
> 
> ...



I directly upgraded to that driver. Yesterday I uninstalled AMD 15.7 graphics normally by clicking completely because it was unable to manually select graphics like before as I am using fixed mode of the BIOS. The thing happened is black screen with glitches appearing on the screen after restart. So I had no other choice to format C drive and install new windows 8.1. After reinstalling windows I installed SoftPaq NUMBER:  SP58788 of September 18, 2012 that is official hp driver includes both intel and AMD package. Now everything works fine. Getting 30fps in normal settings in GTA V.


----------



## rikkuartz (Jul 24, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I directly upgraded to that driver. Yesterday I uninstalled AMD 15.7 graphics normally by clicking completely because it was unable to manually select graphics like before as I am using fixed mode of the BIOS. The thing happened is black screen with glitches appearing on the screen after restart. So I had no other choice to format C drive and install new windows 8.1. After reinstalling windows I installed SoftPaq NUMBER:  SP58788 of September 18, 2012 that is official hp driver includes both intel and AMD package. Now everything works fine. Getting 30fps in normal settings in GTA V.



Safe mode and uninstalling using DDU could have saved u a lot of trouble and time... nyways glad to know ur laptop is working fine now.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 24, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> Safe mode and uninstalling using DDU could have saved u a lot of trouble and time... nyways glad to know ur laptop is working fine now.



With that 15.7 I was able to play Battlefield 4 fine but GTA V was not running. Are you able to play GTA V?


----------



## rikkuartz (Jul 27, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> With that 15.7 I was able to play Battlefield 4 fine but GTA V was not running. Are you able to play GTA V?



No .......


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> No .......



So for now I better keep with those official hp drivers of 2012. Please find out which version of leshcatlabs works fine with GTA V.


----------



## Chinmay91 (Jul 29, 2015)

Windows 10 Pro was beginning to download automatically for me via Windows Update. I stopped it as I feared there would be some driver incompatibility issues. Any suggestions on whether I should upgrade to Windows 10? I am currently on Windows 7 Ultimate and it seems to be working fine.

Has anyone upgraded to Windows 10 yet?


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 31, 2015)

Chinmay91 said:


> Windows 10 Pro was beginning to download automatically for me via Windows Update. I stopped it as I feared there would be some driver incompatibility issues. Any suggestions on whether I should upgrade to Windows 10? I am currently on Windows 7 Ultimate and it seems to be working fine.
> 
> Has anyone upgraded to Windows 10 yet?



I have upgraded to Windows 10. Laptop is much faster and responsive than before. The only issue is the latest AMD drivers don't let you select graphics manually like I used in windows 8.1. GTA V not working but all games run smoothly. Someone tell me how to fix that asap!


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Aug 5, 2015)

*HP 6121tx Windows 10 upgrade issue*

I am getting HDD failure message after upgrading to windows 10. My system very slow after upgrade. 
Even in HP system diagnosis the SMART HDD test is returning error.

Should I clean install Windows 7 to factory default?


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: HP 6121tx Windows 10 upgrade issue*



abhijitsb306 said:


> I am getting HDD failure message after upgrading to windows 10. My system very slow after upgrade.
> Even in HP system diagnosis the SMART HDD test is returning error.
> 
> Should I clean install Windows 7 to factory default?



You should backup your data and then format the whole hard disk. Partition it as per your desire. Personally I recommend 100 GB for C: drive and rest 3 drives equally for data. Install the windows 10 and it everything will work like charm.


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: HP 6121tx Windows 10 upgrade issue*

My system so slow I doubt that I will be able to create boot-able DVD or USB flash drive for Windows 10 
I guess I have to format HDD , install Windows 7 from recovery disk and then upgrade to Windows 10 again


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: HP 6121tx Windows 10 upgrade issue*



abhijitsb306 said:


> My system so slow I doubt that I will be able to create boot-able DVD or USB flash drive for Windows 10
> I guess I have to format HDD , install Windows 7 from recovery disk and then upgrade to Windows 10 again



Make it on another computer. Whatever suits you. Do format and run windows 10.


----------



## dreamaaj (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: HP 6121tx Windows 10 upgrade issue*

Been using Windows 10 for a week now. Apart from missing switchable graphics support and initial hiccups caused due to incorrect graphics driver being automatically installed all is well.


----------



## abhiflares (Aug 6, 2015)

I have two questions:
1) To the users of dv6121tx, whats your cpu temps during full load? mine are hitting 90degrees and above!!
any idea how to reduce those
2) General : has anyone tried those Egpu solutions, connect a Desktop GPU to the laptop via mPci-E


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 6, 2015)

abhiflares said:


> I have two questions:
> 1) To the users of dv6121tx, whats your cpu temps during full load? mine are hitting 90degrees and above!!
> any idea how to reduce those
> 2) General : has anyone tried those Egpu solutions, connect a Desktop GPU to the laptop via mPci-E



Let it update with latest drivers.


----------



## abhiflares (Aug 6, 2015)

Well i was on leshcat's 14.12 one's, that's as high as i have gone, but anything over 13.6 has that problem with causing random BSOD's on fixed mode when changing the display card (due to intel drivers).
I have my suspicions its due to thermal paste, but still want a second opinion, if anyone notice's cpu temps spiking to 90's when playing newer games.
My battery profile settings have min and max states at 75%-80% for gaming, anything over that just keeps the temps at 90+.
Oddly though this happens only when i game on Dynamic mode, on fixed the temps stay close to w/e the gpu temps are.
Idle temps on both fixed and dynamic modes are 50-60 (usually 55ish).
I doubt though going to 15.7 will bring down cpu temps.I could be wrong, i'll try it once i reapply the thermal paste and clean out the fan again.

*Question*: Does DV6 6121tx support dual channel ram?can i just add another 4gb stick with the same frequency and capacity or do i need to look for more specs on the ram?


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Aug 7, 2015)

I am getting SMART hard disk error on startup. Might have to replace HDD. I am thinking of getting SSHD. Has any one got Seagate ST1000LM014



abhiflares said:


> *Question*: Does DV6 6121tx support dual channel ram?can i just add another 4gb stick with the same frequency and capacity or do i need to look for more specs on the ram?



I recently bought additional corsair 4GB ram for my 6121tx


----------



## abhiflares (Aug 7, 2015)

abhijitsb306 said:


> I recently bought additional corsair 4GB ram for my 6121tx


I got one just today, man 1333 are expensive compared to 1600 :v
Cleaned laptop too, their was a lot of dust D: temps are looking good now, idles between 47-55.
No clue on SSHD.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 7, 2015)

Any idea where I can get SSD caddy in place of DVD drive.

- - - Updated - - -

Is this compatible? S72 SATA 2nd SSD HDD Hard Drive Caddy For 12.7mm Universal CD/DVD ROM Optical Bay-in HDD Enclosure from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 8, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Any idea where I can get SSD caddy in place of DVD drive.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is this compatible? S72 SATA 2nd SSD HDD Hard Drive Caddy For 12.7mm Universal CD/DVD ROM Optical Bay-in HDD Enclosure from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group



Yes, any 12.7mm caddy will sufice
I got this one on my DV6
Sata 2nd HDD HD Hard Driver Caddy FOR 12 7mm Universal CD DVD ROM Optical BAY | eBay


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 8, 2015)

swiftshashi said:


> Yes, any 12.7mm caddy will sufice
> I got this one on my DV6
> Sata 2nd HDD HD Hard Driver Caddy FOR 12 7mm Universal CD DVD ROM Optical BAY | eBay



What about cables and SSD compatibility? Should I buy 3Gbps or 6Gbps? Is our laptop Sata 3 compatible or not?

- - - Updated - - -

Samsung 256 GB SSD | eBay 
This 3.0 Gbps 256GB used SSD costs only 3,321 INR.

&

Samsung 256 GB SSD 6 GBPS Speed Solid State Drive NEW Price 11500 | eBay
This 6.0 Gbps costs 3,958.50 INR with a coupon.


----------



## abhiflares (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> What about cables and SSD compatibility? Should I buy 3Gbps or 6Gbps? Is our laptop Sata 3 compatible or not?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



DO NOT BUY A USED SSD, now you may ask why
the SSD by itself might not be broken , because it has no moving parts so you can even drop it and it will work, however a SSD have *limited write cycles*(you can only write on it a limited number of times) after which its only good for use as a paper weight.
Now seriously buying a used SSD, where you have no idea how much it is used is basically just throwing away the money.
Don't do it.

If you cannot afford a big size one, get a small sized one, for your basic needs(windows, some programs), even a  60 gb version will suffice, but do get a new one.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 9, 2015)

abhiflares said:


> DO NOT BUY A USED SSD, now you may ask why
> the SSD by itself might not be broken , because it has no moving parts so you can even drop it and it will work, however a SSD have *limited write cycles*(you can only write on it a limited number of times) after which its only good for use as a paper weight.
> Now seriously buying a used SSD, where you have no idea how much it is used is basically just throwing away the money.
> Don't do it.
> ...



If SSDs have limited write cycles so why apple is only using SSDs? If it is worse than HDD in terms of cycling.


----------



## abhiflares (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> If SSDs have limited write cycles so why apple is only using SSDs? If it is worse than HDD in terms of cycling.



Apple is not a good example, everyone knows that.
Their PC/Laptop hardware costs half the price they ask for it, everyone knows that too.
Besides If you SSD fails, You *WILL* have to go to Apple to get it replaced and probably end up buying an SSD from them LOL
But really just do a google search, SSD's have unlimited Read Cycles, but write cycles are worse than normal HDD, on the other hand no moving Parts :3
Besides even Apple wouldn't put a used SSD in their laptops.
I'll just say it again, SSD's arent really good for storage, what they are good for is faster loading times on the OS and Softwares and Games, get a new SSD, you get the Warranty, you don't have to worry if it will fail anytime, there' a lot of positives and you probably wouldnt even need more than 60 gb for your windows+programs.
It's always good to get used Ram/Processors/Motherboards/GraphicsCards, those things run for ages, but HDD eh D:
Then again your money 
SSD limited number of writes [Solved] - SSD - Storage


----------



## Chinmay91 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

Please help in fixing my laptop. Yesterday, all of a sudden the AMD Graphics card started behaving weirdly. The installed version was Catalyst 12.10 and the OS is Windows 7 x64 Ultimate.
I removed the power cord, the screen went blank and the fan started spinning loudly. I forced shut down by long pressing the power down. When powered on, the screen goes black after the "Starting Windows" animation.

I have tried the following troubleshooting techniques:

1. Boot in safe mode - works fine
*2. Sometimes it boots up normally, sometimes it hangs while booting, the fan is always running at high speed.*
3. I have tried uninstalling Catalyst 12.10 and installing the default ATI video drivers that came with the laptop. This didn't solve the problem.
4. Also used Driver Fusion and uninstalled all video drivers and installed _SP55092.exe _(Catalyst 11.x version) from the dv6-6121tx drivers website. This didn't fix the problem.
5. I formatted and reinstalled Windows 7 and tried installing the default ATI drivers. The problem is still there.
6. Uninstalled AMD drivers and installed Intel HD Graphics 3000 drivers from Intel's website directly, this solved the problem - indicating that there is something wrong with the AMD GPU??
7. At the moment, I am able to perform all operations on Intel's GPU, however the fan is loud and constantly running at high speed. Is this something to be worried about? Any opinions regarding the AMD GPU problem?

P.S. I have tried changing the "Fan Always On" setting in BIOS, but this didn't work.

Note: This laptop is out of warranty (and out of country too) and I am waiting for Black Friday Sale to buy a new one. SO, a temporary fix to solve the high fan noise issue would be enough.

Thanks and Regards,
Chinmay


----------



## sarthak (Nov 13, 2015)

Chinmay91 said:


> 5. I formatted and reinstalled Windows 7 and tried installing the default ATI drivers. The problem is still there.



I'd say it's a hardware issue as the format didn't fix it. Try cleaning the dust out of your laptop, that's pretty much the only thing you can do.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys please suggest the latest graphics driver that I can use on Windows 7. Also do I need to upgrade Windows to play newer games, including GTA 5 ?


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 17, 2015)

sarthak said:


> I'd say it's a hardware issue as the format didn't fix it. Try cleaning the dust out of your laptop, that's pretty much the only thing you can do.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys please suggest the latest graphics driver that I can use on Windows 7. Also do I need to upgrade Windows to play newer games, including GTA 5 ?



use 14.4 unifl ver 2.4 by leshcatlabs - 
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...v6-6165tx-thread-post2191766.html#post2191766

no you don't need to upgrade windows. but if you do decide on it, i would still suggest the latest version of the unifl drivers from leshcatlabs.

and i use 14.4 v2.4 as that is the last one to support fixed mode. if you do not us fixed mode, and are on dynamic switching, you can also use later versions. but 14.4 v2.4 is very stable and i over-clock my card to 850c/900m. the temps stay at 85C max. the i7 at 1.7ghz maxes out at 87C.


----------



## shailesh vishwakarma (Feb 11, 2016)

Please share the original charger part# for HP 6121tx as I need to buy one bcoz my charger is heating up too much and also making noise.
I have lost the label of my charger.

Any other suggestions are welcome. Also let me know form where to buy online or in PUNE.


----------



## utcoolguy (Feb 12, 2016)

Chinmay91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help in fixing my laptop. Yesterday, all of a sudden the AMD Graphics card started behaving weirdly. The installed version was Catalyst 12.10 and the OS is Windows 7 x64 Ultimate.
> I removed the power cord, the screen went blank and the fan started spinning loudly. I forced shut down by long pressing the power down. When powered on, the screen goes black after the "Starting Windows" animation.
> ...



Hey any update on the issue you faced. i'm having the same thing and am using the laptop with out the amd drivers. however the cpu temp is quite height almost all the time. *An solutions is most welcome*


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 5, 2016)

I am using Windows 10 now, and i cant seem to find a proper working AMD driver. Tried AMD site driver, Microsoft supplied driver, unifl, nothing seems to be working for me.

Can you guys suggest a driver which works best for Win10.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 6, 2016)

[URGENT] My hp dv6 6165tx is showing Error 90B in BIOS that means fan is not working but when I turn on windows I can feel fan is running but at very slow speed so after an hour of so it gets heat up very badly and I need to turn it off.

[UPDATE] PROBLEM SOLVED, clean the dust inside.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello! I bought my hp pavilion dv6-6165tx in the end of 2011 and now I want to speed up the laptop by putting an 120-128GB SSD as primary C drive and the old HDD in dvd drive caddy.
My budget is Rs. 4000 for both SSD+caddy.

I have sorted this 12.7mm cadddy Storite 12 7mm Universal Sata 2nd HDD SSD HD Caddy FOR CD DVD ROM Optical BAY | eBay that is costing me Rs. 500 after coupon code. 
Is it compatible with laptop or not?

Now for the SSD I have no clue which one will be compatible with my laptop. Does my laptop supports SATA 3.0 SSDs or not? 
Suggest me some good ~128GB SSD for around Rs. 3500.
Sandisk 120 GB Internal SSD Plus 2 5 Inch | eBay 
Samsung 120GB 750 EVO 2 5&quot; SSD | eBay
Sandisk 128GB SSD Harddisk SD8SBAT 128G Aphrodite II Z400S 2 5 | eBay


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 10, 2016)

I have been using a 256 GB Samsung EVO since 2013, for my DV6 6121TX which is identical to your model. No issues.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 10, 2016)

swiftshashi said:


> I have been using a 256 GB Samsung EVO since 2013, for my DV6 6121TX which is identical to your model. No issues.



Thanks! Should I purchase 850 EVO 120 GB as it has both writing and reading speed of 500 MB/s? Would my laptop able to take advantage of SATA III speed in the main HDD slot?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> Thanks! Should I purchase 850 EVO 120 GB as it has both writing and reading speed of 500 MB/s? Would my laptop able to take advantage of SATA III speed in the main HDD slot?



Yes definitely your laptop would become faster.

Even Kingston UV 300 120GB also has faster read and write speeds at a cheaper price but Samsung is the market leader in consumer SSD's.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 23, 2016)

My finger print sensor is not working in Windows 10. Please help!


----------



## rikkuartz (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

New LeshCatLab driver is out. did anyone try it?


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 8, 2016)

Friends my dv6165 is become very slow and lags and doesn't respond  while opening apps and boot time is 2-3 mins. It's become very frustrating and my father is also unable to use the pc. 
Can u pls suggest if I need to install an ssd? Pls provide a link for the same and some video link how to install the same. I know this is a stupid question but I'm not techy. Does the laptop have a slot for ssd or I need to remove the hdd and then install the hdd? Thx.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 19, 2016)

samudragupta said:


> Friends my dv6165 is become very slow and lags and doesn't respond  while opening apps and boot time is 2-3 mins. It's become very frustrating and my father is also unable to use the pc.
> Can u pls suggest if I need to install an ssd? Pls provide a link for the same and some video link how to install the same. I know this is a stupid question but I'm not techy. Does the laptop have a slot for ssd or I need to remove the hdd and then install the hdd? Thx.



You can either use both HDD and SSD just like me by removing the DVD drive or just SSD drive on the slot of your previous SSD. I recommend you to buy Samsung EVO SSDs if you're having good budget or Kingston SSD if you want 240GB in 5k.
Arrange some repairman to put that SSD and remove that old HDD. You can use that old HDD as external drive just by casing.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> You can either use both HDD and SSD just like me by removing the DVD drive or just SSD drive on the slot of your previous SSD. I recommend you to buy Samsung EVO SSDs if you're having good budget or Kingston SSD if you want 240GB in 5k.
> Arrange some repairman to put that SSD and remove that old HDD. You can use that old HDD as external drive just by casing.



Thanks for the answer. Can you please suggest which  ram I can use to expand my existing 4gb ram.  The link if possible from Amazon or flipkart


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi all,
I have been stalking this post for a while.
My 2012 vintage dv6 6165tx has its battery on its last legs. Could somebody point me to a replacement battery for it without breaking the bank? Any help is much appreciated. My work keeps me from digging deep on this, so this is my "Go To Guy"...Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 15, 2016)

Had bought this battery from ebay about 4 months ago. Working fine. Battery backup is 4400 mAH but still lasts for about 1.5 hours. 
HP Compaq Laptop Battery CQ32 CQ42 CQ62 CQ72 G32 G42 G56 G72 G62 DM4 DM4T MU06 | eBay
Comes with 6 months warranty


----------



## hp_pav_ (Sep 30, 2016)

Really good to see this thread active till now.  I remember back in 2011 couple of months after India won the cricket world cup ... I was looking to buy a new Laptop which would RUN all medium-high level games for next 4 years..... I was really confused and all i could figure out as an option was Dell inspiron ( I remember i did a lot of research on choosing the laptop with best GPU in those days) which had a Nvidia 640m on it.  But then it was my luck that couple of days before I decided to place an order online on Dell website, I found this place and particularly this thread. I kept reading all the comments page after page as I was very excited to find something I was really looking for. After reading all the comments (approx. 30-35 pages back then) I finally decided to go for this beast... (the thread started with 6017 model and it was later replaced with 6121tx). I went to nearest store and bought this beast for 50k.


Since then I have replaced its HDD (Toshiba 640 GB to WD 1TB in 2013, RAM 4 gb to 8 GB 2012 . Recently my stock hynix 4gb got damaged so I got a new corsair Value select 4 GB,  1 new original battery back in 2014, 1 Fan )  A total of around 10k additional in next 5 years.... and I must say it still runs the same as it did back in 2011. (not to forget free Windows 10 pro upgraded now).

I am facing some problems with new 4gb Ram this one >> (Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3L SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M1C1600C11)) and I have a second ram (Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11)) previously installed.

As soon as i installed the new ram... my system starts off well ... it runs for good 15 mins and then suddenly screen starts to flicker with RGB lines and system shuts down. I did some google searches regarding the issue and found that it could be a mismatch of RAM timings or voltages.

I can see the voltages are different 1.35 and 1.5 volt. Also Tested Latency is slightly different (you can check the specs of both RAM for the above link). Can you suggest what can be the possible reason behind this fluctuations and how can I over come it without replacing RAM.

I can't find option to under/over volt the RAM in the BIOS menu. Please suggest the best possible solution.

(P.S. Its been 2 days now and I am no more facing this issue. But I would still like to understand what might be the reason behind this problem. I remember i only swapped the RAM slots and I think that helped.)


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Apr 21, 2017)

I have no idea what is wrong with my HP DV6-6165tx. Whenever I try to run MS office the temperature gets high as Hell. Forget about gaming (I am afraid that the motherboard might burn if I play power/gfx hungry games on it)!!. I have already cleaned the laptop, part by part, replaced the previously applied thermal paste with Noctua NT-H1 (I had purchased this thermal paste in April 2015 and applied it only twice including this time) and cleared the dust blocked ventilation holes near the fan. But nothing helped. I have no idea what i should do now. Earlier the maximum temperature it used to go was 85-90 but now it crosses 90c even when running simple programs like MS WORD. Kindly help.


----------



## fz8975 (May 9, 2017)

Gourav Kundu said:


> I have no idea what is wrong with my HP DV6-6165tx. Whenever I try to run MS office the temperature gets high as Hell. Forget about gaming (I am afraid that the motherboard might burn if I play power/gfx hungry games on it)!!. I have already cleaned the laptop, part by part, replaced the previously applied thermal paste with Noctua NT-H1 (I had purchased this thermal paste in April 2015 and applied it only twice including this time) and cleared the dust blocked ventilation holes near the fan. But nothing helped. I have no idea what i should do now. Earlier the maximum temperature it used to go was 85-90 but now it crosses 90c even when running simple programs like MS WORD. Kindly help.View attachment 16797


Try a different software to read temps and post


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2017)

How many of you guys using dv6 2011? Mine is working fine from 6 years now!


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 3, 2017)

Mine still works good as new.


----------



## sarthak (Nov 11, 2017)

rider said:


> How many of you guys using dv6 2011? Mine is working fine from 6 years now!



Mine too, but it has become very slow, either due to HDD getting old or because of the OS (last reformatted 4-5 years back). I'm pleasantly surprised that it has lasted this long, especially considering that it would run for 12-18 hours daily for 4 years when I was in college.


----------



## sachin99 (Nov 24, 2017)

rider said:


> How many of you guys using dv6 2011? Mine is working fine from 6 years now!


I am still using my 6121tx for games, parallel programming and stuff! Works like a charm. Have spent a few bucks(approx 10k) on battery, fan, keyboard replacement and RAM upgrades. No sluggishness whatsoever!!


----------



## rikkuartz (Nov 25, 2017)

rider said:


> How many of you guys using dv6 2011? Mine is working fine from 6 years now!



mine is still working, but its on its last leg.

Thinking of exchanging it, nowadays amazon and flipkart giving 8.5k for i7 laptop.


----------



## rider (Dec 8, 2017)

Mine is working like charm as I have updated to SSD 250GB 2 years ago.


----------



## rikkuartz (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi All,

Hows ur laptops still holding up ? Simply checking. Do reply.


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 17, 2019)

Changed damaged HDD, battery and RAM and everything is working great. Not playing games though, good enough for daily use work. hp rocks!!


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jun 1, 2019)

My experience with Hp dv6-6165tx is worst. So far i have replaced the keyboard twice, added extra RAM twice and the new one stopped working recently. DVD writer is dysfunctional. Graphics Drivers messed up after upgrading to Windows 10. Temperature hits 90c+ on running heavy applications even after cleaning everything and replacing the thermal paste multiple times. USB 3.0 (if it was, it was just mentioned super fast usb) does not work properly. Battery life ended so purchase a new one and that too is about to expire soon. 
What I am doing with the laptop these days:
 Web browsing and media playback. 
I have spent 15k plus till now and it is my biggest regret buying this machine. I also have hp desktop which is 11 years old and i have spent thousand of rupees on that as well. Never going back to hp ever.


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 25, 2019)

25nov2019, 0137hrs

I still have the hp dv6 6121tx.
I got this in the middle of October 2011.
Till July of 2017 this was my primary computer.

Then I got a pentium g4560 and Nvidia gtx 1060 3gb.

I am currently using the laptop for encoding videos in handbrake.
I have taken out the battery.
The battery is in poor condition after all these years.
Holds maybe 10 minutes of juice.

The i7 2630 qm runs at 2 ghz with a temperature of 94c.
This is with performance optimized mode in cool sense.

Still using windows 7 and with 6 gb of ram.
Hdd was replaced sometime in 2015 with a wd 500gb.
Thermal paste was changed sometime in January 2017.

Except for the usual driver issues that plagued the AMD switchable graphics systems in general, the laptop has been rock solid.

The only thing that can be said to have gone bad is the enter key on the numpad.
The key gets pressed by itself and stays pressed.
But I chalk that to regular wear and tear and no maintenance and cleaning of the keyboard on my end.
I have taken the keycap off and that has solved it.
Will clean the key and put the cap back once my 24x7 encoding run ends.

After this I will put in a 240gb ssd, maybe some ram, maybe another ssd in the DVD drive area.

If anyone is still using their dv6 and need some help or assistance please let us know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2019)

Prongs298 said:


> Still using windows 7 and with 6 gb of ram.


Upgrade to at least win 8.1(use it with classic shell or open shell to make it look close to win 7) as win 7 support is ending on 14th Jan 2020.


----------



## Prongs298 (Nov 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Upgrade to at least win 8.1(use it with classic shell or open shell to make it look close to win 7) as win 7 support is ending on 14th Jan 2020.



I plan to dual boot windows 10 with ubuntu.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2019)

Prongs298 said:


> I plan to dual boot windows 10 with ubuntu.


Then it's fine but definitely get a ssd because win 10 really crawls on a hdd especially if you are using home version or pro version without much tweaks.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 26, 2019)

This is still my primary system. Bought it in July 2011. Replaced keyboard, battery, power-brick, hard disk and later upgraded to 8GB RAM & 256 GB Samsung EVO SSD. Changed thermal paste once. Did the genuine upgrade to Win 10. It was working rock solid till last month when Windows 10 decided to obsolete the AMD graphics driver in an update. There has been BSODs since then. Re-installed windows, still the same.. Thinking to downgrade to Windows 7 now..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2019)

Lucky_star said:


> This is still my primary system. Bought it in July 2011. Replaced keyboard, battery, power-brick, hard disk and later upgraded to 8GB RAM & 256 GB Samsung EVO SSD. Changed thermal paste once. Did the genuine upgrade to Win 10. It was working rock solid till last month when Windows 10 decided to obsolete the AMD graphics driver in an update. There has been BSODs since then. Re-installed windows, still the same.. Thinking to downgrade to Windows 7 now..


Don't downgrade to win 7,use win 8.1 or win 10 LTSB 2019(no feature updates,only security updates.PM me for details).


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 26, 2019)

@whitestar_999,  Not a fan of 8.1. Isn't the LTSB available in Enterprise alone? I've PM'd you


----------

